# Sticky  What did we all ride on the weekend?



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I got a ride in Sunday morning, appreciating the fact that there was some degree of moisture in the ground from a little rain we had in Vic. No little "POOOOF!" of powder as you hit two inch deep patches of bulldust, not so much washout from loose corners and the bush had that clean, gum tree smell.

I did a 36km rolling hills ride, which is a combination of hilly dirt roads and rocky double track, just a few minutes from home. Put it in the big ring and let 'er rip. It looked like it might rain for a while, but unfortunately it all blew away.


What did everyone else ride?


----------



## mereel (Aug 8, 2006)

In a 6man social team for the Kooralbyn 24hr.

Pissed down rain on Friday but that made the track perfect. Not dusty not too muddy.

Loved it!


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Lysterfield had plenty of large mud puddles and thick mud/soil. I was alone though so didn't really want to push it, nor was I really in the mood for getting mud all over myself


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

WSMTB had a club XC race on at Yarramundi on Sunday morning so that's where I was. I was 6 minutes faster this round than last so even though I was up the back of the pack I was still pretty happy! Did bust a spoke though... 

Conditions were pretty dry and dusty with a few spots of rain during the race, although not enough to wet the ground.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

I rode at Castlemaine for the first(!) time. Nothing beats the rush you get from riding some great singletrack for the first time, especially when rain the day before has made the ground nice and grippy with not a puddle to be seen.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I rode out at the Youies Sat morning before the rain set in. Extremely dusty. At the beginning of the Cressy Climb (going down), one of us came off purely due to lack of visibility. Trav's diamond Track was probably the best spot of the day - we were the only ones on it most of the time, despite the full carpark.

Once the wooden berms started getting wet after the first few drops, we decided to pack it in.

Good 4 hours of solid riding though - can't complain.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

Check out the Juice in action


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

*Lysterfield, Saturday morning*

Got a ride in before the rain on Saturday morning at Lysterfield. 32kms of dusty single track. Hadnt been out there for a few weeks, so it was good to get back into it. Very dry and dusty though, seems like each time I'm out there, theres another dead tree that has fallen over. Hopefully the rain on the weekend has freshened things up a bit.

cheers


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> I rode out at the Youies Sat morning before the rain set in. Extremely dusty. At the beginning of the Cressy Climb (going down), one of us came off purely due to lack of visibility. Trav's diamond Track was probably the best spot of the day - we were the only ones on it most of the time, despite the full carpark.
> 
> Once the wooden berms started getting wet after the first few drops, we decided to pack it in.
> 
> Good 4 hours of solid riding though - can't complain.


Welcome to MTBR :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: !~!


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

I tried these out:










yup... 720 grams


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

Ouch! After my experience on the weekend I'm not going near flats again - 8 stitches.

And for my *least *favourite bike, this one










Which used to be bike_freak's


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

alchemist said:


> Ouch! After my experience on the weekend I'm not going near flats again - 8 stitches.
> 
> And for my *least *favourite bike, this one
> 
> ...


Ouch.... 8 stitches is a good wound  Sorry to hear that.

perhaps it was the rider's overzealous nature on the "fun bike" ?~ ~!

Flat's take some getting used to... funny how you are in control of a bike clipless then try the flats and feel out of control... yet after a while they can teach you to flow with the bike and move it intuitively...


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

I hit the Yarra trails on Saturday with one of my mates who is recovering from a knee reco. Got nice and muddy, it was soooooooooo good to ride in the rain, it just feels really fresh! Now if it would only just bucket down some more!

Wal.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> I tried these out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus, a few beer cans gave their lives to make them, LOL!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Some Guy said:


> I rode at Castlemaine for the first(!) time. Nothing beats the rush you get from riding some great singletrack for the first time, especially when rain the day before has made the ground nice and grippy with not a puddle to be seen.


The 'Maine is within striking distance for me, but I've never ridden it. I hear there are some good tracks.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah it's definately worth the trip, although finding all the singletrack can be tough


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

Spent the weekend in Canberra, rode Stromlo, Sparrow and Majura! Much fun.


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

alchemist said:


> Check out the Juice in action


:eekster: that is just plain scary.... :lol:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Sideknob said:


> Jesus, a few beer cans gave their lives to make them, LOL!




... must american made with their Tinnies !~!


----------



## MTB-Tragic (Aug 8, 2006)

Did a bit of Stromlo on Saturday afternoon, Sparrow Hill on Sunday morning, and managed to get a quick lap in at Majura yesterday morning (two days off work - YIPPEE!)

While not actually riding I spent this morning on a DJ hunt - only visited two suburbs and a forest and managed to find 8 DJ sites between them. (Now if that doesn't scream Community Demand for them I don't know what will).

R


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Got a new bike yet ?, you mentioned a while ago it could be on the cards.

Cheers


----------



## BillyMTB (Mar 7, 2007)

*awesome!*



Steve_N said:


> :eekster: that is just plain scary.... :lol:


Nice one Steve!! :thumbsup: 
Looks like you are having some fun there.
I am really impressed on how compliant the Soma's ride is.
Billy.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

sicwombat said:


> Got a new bike yet ?, you mentioned a while ago it could be on the cards.
> 
> Cheers


Not sure if this was directed at me, if so, no new bike i'm dealing with a severe bout of upgradeitis. New wheelset and brakes should be here next week, more to come after that.

On the subject of this thread last minute decision to head to the You Yangs today, bit of rain over night has hopefully got rid of some dust and some more rain today could make for some fun on those wooden berms down there!

Good times!!

Wal.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

"Yeah the Reign is going very well indeed, still might be a new steed on the horizon though.....more on that another time."

Hey waldog, you posted this a while ago. Looks as though you have gone for the upgrades instead. What brakes and wheels did you decide on ?

Cheers


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Just got back from the Yangs!*

I'm back, what a ride! Went on so many tracks that i've never ridden before, day was great until this happened......



















So yeah in reference to sicwombat's previous post, i'm getting a new wheelset  Whats funny is that i'd already ordered it and it will be here monday, and that is why i'm smiling in the picture. Brakes wise looks like some HFX-9 Carbons, i like the bite and power.

Fun and games at the Yangs. the best part was we'd been riding for a couple of hours and this happened a couple of hundred metes from the carpark!

Good times.

Wal


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Bah, she’ll pull straight with a good true… 

How on earth did you manage that, did you try and huck off that rock instead of rolling it? 

Dave.


----------



## cathyandrob (Mar 8, 2006)

Well I worked all weekend so all I did was ride the Karate Monkey commuter to work and back.

80k's in total is not a bad workout though.

Rob


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Low_Rider said:


> Bah, she'll pull straight with a good true&#8230;
> 
> How on earth did you manage that, did you try and huck off that rock instead of rolling it?
> 
> Dave.


You'd think something along those lines, but i didn't try to huck the whole thing, not enough speed, not enough transition and mostly not enough testicles! I pretty much just popped off the last little lip, and the whole wheel caved, it busted at the join.










so yeah.

Wal.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

No ride for me this weekend, busy with with a new bang stick I just got...


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

Urgghhh... Roadie ride, there was good quality pie involved though. Haven't quite finished off the temporary GT, need to swap the brakes and bar when I get them.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

Not much riding for me either, but I did finish assembling n+1  , fixed my 1x1 :eekster: and am still battling with a stuck BB on the Baum :madman:


----------



## crosser (Feb 27, 2007)

Four Gorges
Stacked hard and landed on my wrist. Then stupidly continued to ride for two hours.
Should be no problem to ride the Dirt Works one handed. It's not like it's bumpy out there or anything...
I hadn't had a roadie crash in years. It's worth trying to avoid them.


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

alchemist said:


> am still battling with a stuck BB on the Baum :madman:


That's gunna hurt! Steel frame right, not ti?


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

Steel, soaking in WD-40 now. If it doesnt come out I can always ride the 1x1 fixie or the SS Crosser in the DW50


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

I wish it would actually rain instead of this useless drizzle! :yawn: 

No real riding for me this weekend, although I did get out for a bit of a roll around town to scout a few things to play on a little later.


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

A maiden voyage plus pouring rain, how good!

Got this built up late last night (well early this morning while watching the cricket) and took it for a burn before work. Lots of rain, lots of mud, lots of fun - it reminds me why I like light bikes - 8.6kg and so easy to throw around.




The best part, a magic gear, no tensioner is so good.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

waldog said:


> I'm back, what a ride! Went on so many tracks that i've never ridden before, day was great until this happened...


How the heck!?

Surely there's gotta be a good story behind this one.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Low_Rider said:


> I wish it would actually rain instead of this useless drizzle! :yawn:
> 
> No real riding for me this weekend, although I did get out for a bit of a roll around town to scout a few things to play on a little later.


We got lots down in Vic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

That’s great to hear! :thumbsup:

We've had just enough to make things miserable here, although if assignments hadn’t of got in the way I would probably have been out in it having a ball!


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, my riding this weekend went really well.

Went out to Westgate Park on Saturday to show a mate the track - he's going to start racing as of this coming week. After doing a few laps at a reasonable pace, I went out and did one more flat chat, and absolutely smashed my personal best - took a whole 45 seconds off it - and that was using my heavy wheelset (race wheelset is about 1.8kg lighter). Ie, I reckon I could do a 9:20 given the right circumstances. In fairness though I normally race at night - I'm not sure if a lap in daylight is worth 45 seconds or not.

Thisafternoon, went out to Lysterfield as I usually do on Sundays. Ran the same track on the first lap as last week - last week it took me 58m, did it this time in 52m. Both tracks were run in muddy conditions as well.
Second lap, on the other hand, was a little slower (62m), though on that I ran some longer sections, and did have an off.

I pretty much think these improvements are due to some advice I got from royale on Thursday night. Stu also provided some valuable advice, but what he was saying is a bit trickier, and I'm not yet confident to try that stuff on soft mud where your wheels would go outwards underneath you.

Pretty danm happy with those times/improvements though.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

I've been riding my ice pack! 

I've got a bit of the 'ol Illiotibial Band Friction Syndrome (could just call it tendonitis) - so its killing me to read about Akashra training for the next installment of the Chase the Sun series at Lysterfield...when I want to be out there ripping it up :madmax: :smallviolin: :incazzato: 

At least I can look forward to getting my new FS 29er :rockon: :yesnod: 

Sorry for the slight thread jack and not posting photo's of my icepack


----------



## ripper1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Rode 32ks at Daisy Hill this morning in about 28 degree sunshine, some overnight rain calmed the dust down. Gotta get serious and crank out some ks for the upcoming noosa enduro http://usmevents.com.au/series/Enduro/home.cfm. Anybody in???


----------



## mereel (Aug 8, 2006)

50 odd Ks on the roadie on saturday and a cruise around bunya (brisbane) sunday morning (about 20k or a bit under)

I am planning on the Enduro in July


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

20 odd k's of swooping doubletrack around the local hills this morning - it was one of those clear, sunny mornings that tricks you into thinking it's not cold - it was! 

My legs had as much snap as a clagged out 2.4 diesel Hilux after a leg press and deadlift session at the gym last week, and the cold never helps them to loosen up, either. Lots of spots washed out from recent rain, some news holes formed in the trails and a bit of loose rock floating around the place.

Passed a M+F pair of riders coming down the granny gear mongrel hill I was about to start climbing, exchanged the usual friendly "Morning" as we passed eachother.

Looking down at my semi clogged High Rollers as I rode, I began to wonder if these things were ever going to wear out - they are like the Magic Pudding and seem to keep growing new tread in between rides. I have a new set of IRC Mibro's I'm keen to try, and I refuse to half half dead tyres around the place - I want them High Rollers to wear out! 

Basked in the post ride endorphins later this morning.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

Sideknob said:


> 20 odd k's of swooping doubletrack around the local hills this morning - it was one of those clear, sunny mornings that tricks you into thinking it's not cold - it was!


With the local tracks being a bit wet, I stayed inside and finally got around to building my first set of wheels.


----------



## idiot (May 12, 2004)

Saturday I spent two hours pootling around Sparrow Hill - the carpark was CHOCKER when we got there, one big group leaving and one big group starting off. But out in the woods we saw no-one for 80% of the 30km we did. Right near the end we got tangled up with a group. quite funny as one of them called 'rider' on me like we were in the middle of a race or wome-such. I don't know if it was a latent word association thing, or perhaps a need to play the teacher, but that little word did rather spur me on - and I promptly dropped him like an anvil on a coyote!

Yesterday was a bit different. With the family up for the riverside bruncheon thing I decided to whip out the roadie for a one-way ride 25km into the valley to the picnic area. It was all nice and casual for the first half, till I passed a very dissorganised bunch of young ladies out for a spin. About 3km later I glanced back to see that said bunch had found themselves a bit of orgnaisation and were gaining! Now, I was only intending to take it easy, but it's been a long time since I've been chased by girls - so I thought I better make it last as long as possible. I knew I'd have the wood over them on the descent, given the mass and momentum rules, so it was the two or three gradual climbs - on which a well driven group would have a clear advantage - that would tell the tale. I dug deep and made it stick (though given I stopped at the bottom of the valley for a couple of sausage sandwiches, berfore seeing the bunch pass by in a direction that included one pretty nasty climb and another 80km before they would get back to the start - there may be a case for handing them the moral victory).


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

idiot said:


> It was all nice and casual for the first half, till I passed a very dissorganised bunch of young ladies out for a spin. About 3km later I glanced back to see that said bunch had found themselves a bit of orgnaisation and were gaining! Now, I was only intending to take it easy, but it's been a long time since I've been chased by girls - so I thought I better make it last as long as possible.


You lucky bugger - mind you, I'd have draughted 'em for awhile.... :thumbsup:


----------



## [bEn] (Jun 7, 2005)

Went for a ride at lysterfield on saturday. First time in a few months, and clocked up 21km. Went around the lake to start off, followed by the games track. I've noticed a lot more riders there now which is good! :thumbsup: Hope to ride there again this week


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Did a bit of a mixed up doubletrack / dirt road and swooping singletrack ride today. Prolly about 30k's. 

I rode my Tomac and my mate took out his Zion hardtail as his I Drive had a case of clickety clack gears syndrome....  Beautiful winter sun, nice green countryside, 'roos hopping away indignantly and lots of washed out sections to keep us on our toes. My mate ended up doing a beautiful superman over the bars, down into a dry creek but tucked himself up and rolled beautifully. Once I found out he was OK it was officially allright to laugh.... 

Cleaned a little drop in that saw me doing the Superman a few weeks back, finished off with the obligatory coffee and packet of rice crackers back at old mate's house.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Short singletrack jaunt with the neighbour, who is just discovering the local trails.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

It was all bitumen for me this weekend - 1.5 hours on Saturday, 2.5 hours today. The strength is still there (in fact, I think I'm now stronger/faster than when I got injured), but I'm hitting a wall at around 1 hour - the endurance has dropped right off.

Heart rate was off the charts.
I think I'll be giving it about 3 weeks before I get back to crits, but good to at least be back on a bike.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Saturday was my 'default' ride - an out and back tip along the Yarra to Templestowe/Warrnadyte ~ 35km. It feels great to be back on the bike after 3 month off due to knee/hamstring/flu issues, but the singletrack there is too muddy and chopped up to ride as far as I'm concerned, so I mostly rode on the main trail instead of the singletrack. 

Which trails around Melb are holding up well in these conditions? Castlemaine? You Yangs? Macedon? other???

I'm steadily getting back in to something that vaguely resembles shape in time for the final Chase The Sun event.

Cheers
PD :thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I did the Yarra trails on Tuesday. From Westerfolds Park to Heidleburg they wern't to bad but after that as PD said they were unridable - IMO. I did my Wonga Park-Warrandyte loop on saturday which was fairly dry and ventured into 100 acres for the first time. Some nice short sections in there but moss coated clay is very slippery.
I'm woefully unfit at the moment as I haven't been getting out much, last winter my riding was hardly interupted by wet weather. Still, this is how winter is meant to be I guess.

PD, in response to your question St Andrews is quite okay a day or two after rain but definately not during.


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

Did the Castlemaine Enduro today, the singletrack out at 'Jubber Land' (private property) were a little greasy for the first lap but then became fairly tacky and was a great day quite cold to start, sunny day with little wind.

Great event well organised and some gold single track :thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

PuddleDuck said:


> Which trails around Melb are holding up well in these conditions? Castlemaine? You Yangs? Macedon? other???


Blue Lake is nearly all mud/chop free except for one doozy - the creek crossing. What was once a 1m wide hardly-moving stream is now 4m wide, hub-deep mud-slush-fest. Needs a good, solid tree-felling to have something to climb over it.


----------



## mereel (Aug 8, 2006)

100km Noosa Enduro

Was a great event, much fun and pain


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

1.5 hour spin on nearby singletrack and dirt roads, before work. Rode a regular loop in reverse - it looked and rode totally different and I ended up somewhere I had no intention of going.....

A bloody motorbike had been along before me and ripped the crap out of the damp trail, dug some puddles even deeper (I stopped and dug channels to drain 'em) and loosened everthing up.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Saturday Morning road ride out to St Andrews and back
Saturday Arvo 1st BMX race - I figured the kids have started I'm there so may as well- good fun 
Sunday morning You Yangs- Beautiful morning top conditions it really capped it off for me
I really should have tried to get on a valedrome Sunday arvo then I could say I had a perfectly balanced cycling weekend


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Lysterfield this arvo and its still muddy as hell. Sun was shining for the first time in weeks which was awesome- and HUD- I'm in the same boat dude.... unfit as hell due to the rain.

Still to do St. Andrews


----------



## tim_a (Feb 25, 2007)

I just returned from 3 weeks in the US and Canada. I rode Whistler last wekend !! (well just before the Crank Worx started anyway). My first downhill as I normally do XC on a GT iDrive.
I did 2 days on the downhill stuff and a day on a XC around lost lake. Whistler is all they say it is and then some !!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

A mate and I did a fairly big ride today. We rode up Ridge track on Pauls Range in Dixons Creek (Yarra Valley) from Old Healsville road. Lots of steep ups and down in loose rock and some moto'd muddy sections. Had to push a few times. Every time I got off my cleats filled with sticky mud. About halfway up to Toolangi we mistakenly took a side track down into the valley floor betwee Maroondah hwy and Pauls range. It ended up being a good chice though. It was a fun fire road descent with waterbars etc. at the bottom the track angled up to meet up with Ridge track again. A good steady 5km climb. Hit the main road at Toolangi, headed west, then turned down Old Toolangi-Dixons Ck road for a 10km downhill on a narrow gravel road, then looped back to the car. 1st 15km 3.5 hours - 2nd 15km 30mins. 
Good fun to get out into the rough stuff sometimes.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Ended up spending about three hours at the You Yangs. Rode pretty much everything around stockyards at least once in each direction, although we didn't venture down to the western plantation. Maybe next time.

I'll put some photos up our blog soon. Brilliant sunshine, warm temperatures... what more can you ask for?


----------



## fezi (May 5, 2007)

Rode a 40km loop front door to ront door around this:









All stuck in one gear on this:








1st real hit out with the new wheels and they make a huge difference. Will be dragging this bike down to Melbourne in the last week of August to give it a blast around Lysterfield as the G/F's oldies live 5 mins down the road from there.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Heading out at 3:30 into the mud to rid myself of this mild hangover....


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

Raced track on Friday night (2nd place in the sprint)

A little ride down (and up) Cascades followed by beers and food.

Tour de France Time Trial

Lap of Manly Dam on my crosser followed track maitenance in the golf-course single track (constructing a B line in one section and and A line in another). More beers and food.

Snooze.


----------



## fatnold (Sep 18, 2005)

Raced track on Friday night.

Roadie ride with mtb'ers Saturday morning.

Extremely enjoyable Saturday arvo mtb ride.......thanks Alchemist

Royal National Park mtb Sunday. fun!


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

It was a nice warm and sunny winter’s day here today, so I spent the best part of the afternoon just rolling from reserve to reserve through single track, around town and beyond. Just what the doctor ordered! :thumbsup:

I’ve had a few big explores lined up that I’ve been planning for ages, but just haven’t had the time. Hopefully I’ll have some ride reports and photos to share soon. 

Dave.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Rode the muddy, rocky local steeps in the misty rain this arvo.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

30 - odd k's of dirt roads and doubeltrack. Nice morning that got progressively colder as it drew on.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Heh. I whimped out on a ride today, too bloody cold. Put in 60km (road on a MTB) in record time on Saturday though.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

I just couldn't ignore the awesome cool clear days we've been having lately, and seeing as though I haven't been on the bike for a while I decided that a bit of a _road ride_ in the sun would be a good idea. Now don't worry I'm not going to be riding any wheels bigger than 26", or wearing Knicks any time soon! 

However I do enjoy the occasional roll about the countryside and I also had an ulterior motive as Google Earth and a bit of detailed map browsing showed an area of land that looked like it had potential as a nice little riding spot, about 35km away, perfect!

I was surprised to pass a couple of roadies on the way out, especially after so much time off the bike. You've got to wonder what they think as you roll past. I'm sure it's likely something along the lines of "no not a bloody mountain biker!" as they slide back out of sight. Next! 

The rest of the ride was pretty uneventful and I quickly fell in to a nice rhythm as I rolled along in the sun. Unfortunately when I got to my destination I found that there really wasn't anything much of interest to ride at all. There were a few little trails here and there, but not the singletrack paradise I was dreaming of. Oh well, off to my favourite pie shop for a quick breather and a nice meat pie before working out where to head to next.

I ended up tagging on to the back of a bunch of passing roadies, following them back in to town and then hit up a few local trails and nice sections of singletrack through the various reserves around town before calling it a day. I probably covered around 80km or so I think, not a bad way to spend a nice sunny Sunday afternoon. :thumbsup:

Dave.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

We had great weather around here - ended up going bushwalking with the missus and the two dogs for a few hours on Saturday. No riding for me this weekend.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

booooo


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

On Wednesday I did the Oaks fire trail in the Blue Mtns. On Thursday I did the Ourimbah xc course (one of my all time faves now) On thursday I rode the escarpment around Wollongong. On friday I did some laps of the nzo 12hr course at Yellowmundi. On saturday I did a lap of the Mt Stromlo singletrack on my way back to Melbourne.
Beat that.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Fark! Well I rode the last Chase the Sun solo (of course ) I managed 85km over 7hrs.

Mate have you been on holidays or been signed up on a pro team


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Fark! Well I rode the last Chase the Sun solo (of course ) I managed 85km over 7hrs.
> 
> Mate have you been on holidays or been signed up on a pro team


I was on a nice relaxing holiday.:skep:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Beautiful day here today, so I headed out into the rocky trails for a couple of hours. Flying solo, my roadie mate from across the road was busy "gardening" so couldn't make it (see page 205, "Cyclist's book of excuses") 

The trails were dry after a short but heavy downpour we had in the early hours of the morning. The flowers were out, the birds were singing, and it was perfect temperature for a short sleeve summer jersey - I swear I could hear "bright eyes" playing in the background, it was so tranquil and pretty and perfect.

Got a dose of the heavy legs halfway through my ride, no doubt due to Wednesday's heavy legs and deadlift session at the gym, and had to look down to make sure nobody had installed 2.7 High Rollers and thornproof tubes on my rims overnight - but nope, it was just my heavy legs.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Getting out in a short sleeve for the first time in months was great. Come tomorrow the sunburnt tan lines from my knicks will no doubt be showing strong ;p
2h45m SLD ride for me (hardtail with brand new Barracudas, lots of resistance). Actually had trouble getting my heart rate above 140 for the first half hour! Knee was a bit sore, but not AS bad as on Sunday (Chase the Sun).

Then spent an hour just riding the XTC to get the cleat and seat position correct. Pretty sure I've got it right now, but unfortunately I think the long ride might have agitated the knee a bit. We'll find out when I race tomorrow - I dont even know how long the track is I'm racing at, have never ridden there before. I *think* It'll be 3 ~25 minute laps though ;/


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey, sun was out here in Melbourne, and it got to about 22 degrees. Did a couple loops around Lysterfield this morning, 31 kms. Stuffed afterwards though, been a bit slack during all the rain and cold. Great to see the tracks drying up nicely. Compared to a few weeks ago when I was out there with Waldog when it was barely worth riding due to the mud.
Managed to come home and not have to spend a few hours cleaning off all the mud.
Hope the good weather holds up for a while.

Cheers


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Today our crew rode along Long Gully Road in healsville to the singletracks in the bush at the end. 17km - good fun.
Next week: Upper Beac. xc course.
Following week: St Andrews.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Today our crew rode along Long Gully Road in healsville to the singletracks in the bush at the end. 17km - good fun.
> Next week: Upper Beac. xc course.
> Following week: St Andrews.


Hey What days and times? I'll try to get a few of us out to meetup. Tomorrow we are at the YArra Trail again. Short sleeves ahoy!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Friday, rode Sparrow Hill by myself. Saw heaps of kangaroos including one with a joey in it's pouch.  

Yesterday rode Mt Stromlo xc course with a mate who was nice enough to wait for me at the top of each climb!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Upper Beac is going to be a unfit grom session, but as for the follwing week, it'll probably be ST Andrews mid morning on saturday.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Ahh the husband is away for work so no trails this weekend
Just out the back on the jumps with the kids, and then some one on one time with the bike today giving her a good clean while the shock is off to inspect the bushings.
All in all still got some "bike time" so all is good!

This is a shot from about a month ago, jumps out the back, I've since built a little loop with some smaller jumps that the kids (and I) can roll over.

Probably close to a week ago the little fellow (5 in January) learnt to ride without pedals, such a proud moment!


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Tell you what, Upper Beaconsfield can be a seriously tough track. There's not a single log to hop which is square on, and we got a short splash of rain on the second lap to make the roots nice and slippery, and the soil loose.

First lap had plenty of chaos, with about six or seven of us getting caught up in an accident in the first 500 meters - fortunately I was far enough back in the train to avoid it and I just held up. First half of the lap five of us got stuck behind a slow descender - once the guy behind me got past, he was just gone (we only passed him because he stacked going up a hill).

I must have come off about 6 or 7 times over the four laps, didn't attempt the rock hop once (not worth it when I'm still not used to the new fork which actually has travel in it . The last crash took me seriously a full minute to get untangled, as I was stuck in the clips with the bike on me in such a way I couldn't twist my foot out of it.

Had a good race with three guys the whole way - I'd crash on the downhills and they'd pass (or if they were already ahead on the downhills, they'd just drop me), we'd get to any uphill section and I'd just storm past them. I passed the same guy on every single lap going up the firetrail hill after the singletrack climb.

Don't get me wrong, it's a good track, but I hated it (purely because I suck so badly on it and just struggled right through). Basically, all the singletrail is downhill - and downhills scare me  Came away 10th in class (not particularly stellar), first time at that track.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ducktape said:


> Probably close to a week ago the little fellow (5 in January) learnt to ride without pedals, such a proud moment!


He is certainly advanced, I'm 26 and I still use pedals and will be for some time, I think.:eekster:


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Hud said:


> He is certainly advanced, I'm 26 and I still use pedals and will be for some time, I think.:eekster:


LOL, That was meant to be "Without Training Wheels"!
I said without pedals because a bike he had previously was one of those "first bike" type ones that don't have the pedals.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

Track Friday night
SS race at Majura thanks to Mal Adjusted and crew on Sat arvo
Cruisy stealth ride around Stromlo Saturday night
CORC DH race at Stromlo today

I'm tired


----------



## Robbo (Feb 28, 2005)

ducktape said:


> Ahh the husband is away for work so no trails this weekend
> Just out the back on the jumps with the kids, and then some one on one time with the bike today giving her a good clean while the shock is off to inspect the bushings.
> All in all still got some "bike time" so all is good!
> 
> ...


Hey Ducktape,

I'm trying to convince Mrs Robbo that we need a pump track in the back yard (for me, Master Five and Miss Eleven - Miss One will have to wait a couple of years...  ). How big is your loop? Looks like you've got some acreage there.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

40 k's of big ring slammin' on the rolling dirt roads and doubltracks near home.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Scouted out a 10km track on Friday arvo. Not one i'll do too often and definitely not by myself or on any of my better bikes given the neighbourhood it's near.

Linked up 3 smaller loops this morning to make a 27km loop not far from home with only about 4km on road, the rest dirt. :thumbsup:


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

50km for me and a mate out at Lysterfield today.
Plan is for 80km on the road tomorrow on a hardtail. I was wanting to go to the FTF Winter Series round tomorrow morning, but don't have a lift there


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

While this sunny weather is nice, we will be in deep $hite if we don't get some regular, decent rain...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Too right, I'm in the agriculture industry and things are looking very serious again. Hard to believe a few weeks ago things were looking so good for the farmers.


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

2 words: Angry Doctor

And boy was he pissed off.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

You would be too if you had to climb 3000m in 100km

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/3834241

That's right you did.

Alchemist - who foolishly warmed up for it with a scratch race, wheel race, field print and motor-paced race at the track on Friday night


----------



## DJM (May 16, 2005)

Bunch ride around the River in Perth, including the climbs of Kings Park and Reabold Hill, good bunch, nice weather and coffee at the Arc cafe after, noice.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Had a bit of an explore today. Checked out the Gurdies down at Grantville. I went there a month or so back and didn't find anything, but with a bit more local knowledge this time we found some decent little single tracks. Probably only about 10kms in total, but some really good decent's and a couple of tricky climbs. 

Good times with some mates.

Wal.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

60kms on my brand new road bike (Giant TCR Advanced 2) today. First time ever on a road bike, so was just taking it easy, getting used to the lower position, competing with saw hands due to the outstretched position on the brakes, figuring out the gearing and turning circles etc.
Was about the same pace (maybe a bit slower) as I would usually do on my mountain bike, but the intensity was incredibly low (122bpm average over 2:26).
Incredibly quick up hills though - a climb that would normally take me 2m45 I did in 1m55 with a much lower heart rate and was at the top before I even realized it, thinking "is that it!?"

Heading out to the You Yangs tomorrow, since I couldn't get a lift to the working bee at Werribee. Should be there for about 4 hours. Have put Sl/Cr XPedo Mountain Force pedals on my Talon now - the 300g version o the Ti/Ti (200 grams) ones I have on my race bike.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Headed out to St Andrews today. I left early because I wanted to clarify where some tracks went - did about 5 km doing that. Then a mate and I did the revised and updated loop, 40km incorporating every section. We went flat out and did it in a smidge under three hours. Was really feeling it at the end as there is a lot more climbing now. Then in about 5 minutes I downed a gatorade, a swiss chicken pie, a tandoori sausage roll followed by a flat white and muffin.
Found a heap more singletrack as well, I think out of the 40km it was about 75% singletrack/narrow firetrail.

Akashra, I thought those xpedo pedals were no longer available?
Do they suit SPDs? What do you think of them?


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Hud said:


> Akashra, I thought those xpedo pedals were no longer available?
> Do they suit SPDs? What do you think of them?


Really? I had no idea. I got them from BikeNow (South Melbourne), though they only have the SL/Cr ones in stock. $100 for a set (well, less for me , so pretty good value. The Ti/Ti ones I had imported. Reviews I've read say the Ti/Mg ones are peices of **** (rocks = destroyed pedals).

I haven't been using them long, but they certainly clear globs of mud should they need. To be completely honest I haven't actually decided on them yet, but I wanted to have the same pedals on both bikes as the Shimano cleats, though 'compatible', don't sit in the same position on the XPedos as the Shimano pedals (Shimano cleats have a small tab on them, which also gets you a bit stuck in the XPedo pedals - but it also means your foot sits about 1.5cm back from where it does on the Shimano pedals - which was enough to do me some knee damage at CTS. I'm still recovering from that).

But yes, they're SPD compatible. I don't recommend trying to use the same cleats long term or for enduros though.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

No time for a ride - too busy with work and other pressing matters. 


Got a mid week singletrack jaunt in, instead. 

Loving the 2.1 Mibros.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Rode upper beacy on Friday - some trails and fireroads at Walkerville yesterday and next saturday is the 12hr - where i ride solo  On sunday at 5am I fly to Christchurch NZ for a week (correct- the day after the 12hr)


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, was out at the You Yangs today - I was seriously hating the first hour. The first trail we headed down (marked as #6) gave me troubles on the descent straight away, and the #9 trail had me in the gravel with a massive rash on my leg and some scrapes on my arm within the first few minutes.
Plenty of rock hops which I just couldn't do as I'm not quite there yet, though I was able to do a few by the end of the day.

Got to the bottom though and by that point I was hating being there, but then we got to the climbs. The guys had been shooting off ahead on the descents, and it was then my turn to show them how to ride  Unfortunately I kept catching up to their rear wheels and having to unclip. There were a few bits on the ascents I couldn't get over and had to walk (#13) but for interval training, those hills would be awesome - was climbing it in 8 minutes on the third attempt (110 meters climbing). The other guys preferred to come down the hill


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

I managed to get out for a bit of a ride through some of the various reserves close to home this weekend, and decided to bring my camera along for the ride for a change.

Unfortunately my current pack situation meant that my spares were dumped in favour of getting my camera to fit. No problem I thought, I ride these trails all the time without as much as carrying a drink bottle. I'll be right. Ha, yeah right!  

Lately I've noticed the Pig complains if I haven't taken her for a good ride for a while. Usually I get taught my lesson through personal injury, but this time it was a flat about an hour or so in to my ride, luckily not too far from home. At least the weather was nice for the walk out. :thumbsup:


Pig flight control centre


More fun then it looks&#8230;


Punishment for my neglect!


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Frustrated, I somewhat foolishly grabbed my other bike and set off in the other direction for another couple of hours until I ran out of daylight. This spot is pretty diverse, from rocky technical singletrack sections through to wide open fire trails. I got a bit carried away when I got to the fun stuff and forgot to take any photos, but there's always next time. :thumbsup:

As usual everything is far steeper, rougher, better then it looks. Or so I'd have you believe anyway. 

I probably should try and make a bit more of an effort to take the camera riding in the future to record some of the better trails around the place. 

Cheers, Dave.


I could get used to this gear and suspension craze!


A very tired old pebble eating device, the only original component aside from the frame itself!


Smooth resting spot


More resting


Where's that sun going? Come back!


More singletrack


My crank devouring shoe, long overdue for replacement!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I imagine next time I take my old Klein out I'll be similarly chastised too, LOL.

I don't often take my camera as it's a bit large, and I have to carry it separately in a bumbag. (and generally can't be bothered.....)


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah I think I’ll end up buying a smaller camera for riding and other adventures, but I really do need a bigger pack too.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Robbo said:


> Hey Ducktape,
> 
> I'm trying to convince Mrs Robbo that we need a pump track in the back yard (for me, Master Five and Miss Eleven - Miss One will have to wait a couple of years...  ). How big is your loop? Looks like you've got some acreage there.


Sorry for the late reply. Our place actually backs onto the common land so it's just over the back fence. Cobar is a pretty small so there is no such worry about council knocking anything down. There are bigger ones just over in the bush too. My loop out there is only little but enough for an hour or two of fun with the kids, especially that my oldest son (4.5) has now learned to ride without training wheels and also moved onto his 16" bike:thumbsup: talk about a proud moment for Mum!










My husband complains if I go out there and do any digging, he reckons I should do something more productive! And if I do end up digging / changing things the kids just end up playing with the dirt rather than riding.

For back yard pump tracks I believe Dogonfr is the man to talk to! Although don't know if you should show your wife

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=316082&highlight=pump+track


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Just got back from Lysty....*

Went for a spin out at Lysterfiled this morning, it was nice to finally get back to the car and not be caked in mud!!! But sad to see a whole lot of rut's in the place of those puddles.

Few angry park ranger signs out there at the moment too.

Oh well, good times!!

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

What are the rangers beefing about? I haven't been there for a while.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> What are the rangers beefing about? I haven't been there for a while.


They've put some signs up on the track that started from up at the top of the park just off Boys Farm Track. By all means it was an "illegal track" and completly justified, i wasn't having a go about merely commenting.

Wal.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

Hmmm Mt stromlo blue track Saturday lunchtime, (corc photographer included heh) back again to do it all again sunday morning 730, pretty cold at that time of the morning. Worth it for some of the sweet runs coming down


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

First time ever @ Macedon. I'd only go back if I want to be challenged by climbing really steep hills.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Weekend for me was the 12hr at Mt Cotterel - man that's one tough track. Got rocks? I really struggled with that one technically, and the heat really got me bad after the second lap.



PuddleDuck said:


> First time ever @ Macedon. I'd only go back if I want to be challenged by climbing really steep hills.


Really?? Macedon was one of my favorite tracks, and what I liked about it was that it's easy enough to be ridden by a beginner rider with the exception of a couple of switchbacks, and steep climbs - and steep climbs are mostly about strength and/or endurance/fitness, rather than technical ability.

Mind you, out of our group of 12 or so when we went out there, I was one of only a few who could make those really steep uphills (despite being one of the slowest descenders).

I believe they used to run a state round at Macedon which I would have really liked to do.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

akashra said:


> Weekend for me was the 12hr at Mt Cotterel - man that's one tough track. Got rocks? I really struggled with that one technically, and the heat really got me bad after the second lap.
> 
> Really?? Macedon was one of my favorite tracks, and what I liked about it was that it's easy enough to be ridden by a beginner rider with the exception of a couple of switchbacks, and steep climbs - and steep climbs are mostly about strength and/or endurance/fitness, rather than technical ability.
> 
> ...


Hi A,

The reason I didn't like it was that there was no "flow" to the trails. On one potentially great section of fast up/downhill single track that crosses a couple of fire roads there were 3 trees that we had to get off and climb over. Also, there did not seem to be any other sections of singletrack that were longer than 500m, most were shorter.

Unless there is a section of trails that we didn't find...I'm disappointed. I'd read that it was good. We didn't see any tire tracks, and only saw two other riders - so maybe it's lost favour??

Those steep hills sure were steep though. There was one section that was crazy - up down left right down right up left up down right left up up left up down steep right... I've never averaged such a slow speed or spent so much time in the 32/34 (on a 29er mind you).

Good training for the Golden Triangle Epic that I have my eye on though :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I'm looking forward to hitting Woodend (but have read that it is currently closed.) 

For the Vic readers, what are your favourite trails/trail network?

Cheers,
PD


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> I'm looking forward to hitting Woodend (but have read that it is currently closed.)


Oh, sorry, my mistake. When you said Macedon, I thought you were referring to Woodend. Woodend is just awesome.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Never got a chance to get out due to family functions - ate too much pavlova....

*Buuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrp!*


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Never believe a riding buddy when he says “I haven’t been doing much on the bike”, it’s code for “I’ve been riding like buggery, and I’m going to make you hurt”!  

To recover, on Sunday I ended up going for a bit of a walk instead of a ride.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Low_Rider said:


> Never believe a riding buddy when he says "I haven't been doing much on the bike", it's code for "I've been riding like buggery, and I'm going to make you hurt"!
> 
> To recover, on Sunday I ended up going for a bit of a walk instead of a ride.


I'm with you there, the last two mates I've ridden with have taken this a step further though, they take it easy one week, and make me look great, the next week they school me, big time. Farnarklers. :eekster:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

PuddleDuck said:


> For the Vic readers, what are your favourite trails/trail network?


I'm really liking the Yarra Trails at the moment - especially now I've discovered the section between Heidelberg/Flats and Fitzsimmons La/Westerfolds Park. Not very hilly, but a great bit of track, and the section that goes beside the boardwalk next to Odyssey House is great too - especially at night. But the main reason I like these trails is that the Heidelberg point that I start at is only a 10 min ride away.

Other than that, I love a good session out at the Youies. I used to be a fan of Lysterfield, but I think whoever works on the tracks there (drainage, berm design etc) could learn a thing or two from the guys that work out at the Youies.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> I'm really liking the Yarra Trails at the moment - especially now I've discovered the section between Heidelberg/Flats and Fitzsimmons La/Westerfolds Park. Not very hilly, but a great bit of track, and the section that goes beside the boardwalk next to Odyssey House is great too - especially at night. But the main reason I like these trails is that the Heidelberg point that I start at is only a 10 min ride away.
> 
> Other than that, I love a good session out at the Youies. I used to be a fan of Lysterfield, but I think whoever works on the tracks there (drainage, berm design etc) could learn a thing or two from the guys that work out at the Youies.


The Yarra is my 'home' trail too, I've ridden it to death, but it has some wonderful sections. I hear what you are saying about Lysty, but the descent from the top of new section of the XC course, down to the point where the stupid berms startis great fun...stay off the brakes as much as possible, skim over the braking bumps YEE HA. The section from the end of the 2nd bridge to the uphill straight that leads to the start/finish straight is a riot too.

I love it when the trails are fast and flow really well.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

PuddleDuck said:


> I'm with you there, the last two mates I've ridden with have taken this a step further though, they take it easy one week, and make me look great, the next week they school me, big time.


That's rough. I like their style! 

The other good one is when I'm on the SS and rock up to a weekly group ride I haven't been on for a while. "Been doing much riding Dave?" standard answer "Nah not too much recently" followed by "Lets ride somewhere different tonight" as they head towards the closest, steepest hill they can find. Pricks!  

It's all good, I think bluffing is pretty standard practise regardless of if you're racing or just rolling around on a friendly trail ride!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Got a mid week ride in - lots of granny gear climbs, seat up the a$$, chin on the bars steep stuff etc.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

PuddleDuck said:


> ...but the descent from the top of new section of the XC course, down to the point where the stupid berms startis great fun...stay off the brakes as much as possible, skim over the braking bumps YEE HA.


The guys I ride with, we're all adults, we don't do anything silly, and we consider ourselves pretty mature. But the amount of times we re-group at the top of this hill you're talking about (i.e. wait for the slowest climber) and say things like "You head off first" "No, YOU head off first" "You" "No .. you!" Happens every time ... and yes, we go hell for leather down here as a result, because whoever takes off first knows they're going to have 4 or 5 guys right on their tail. We love flying down that part. The little jump you can get off that rock near the top is good too. It's just a pity it all ends in those really crap berms.


PuddleDuck said:


> The section from the end of the 2nd bridge to the uphill straight that leads to the start/finish straight is a riot too.


Yeah, I've just gotten to the point where I launch off that mini-rock drop. We call that point 'Cam Rock' - a friend of a friend (named Cam) broke his collar-bone there.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Another weekday ride yesterday (the joy of holidays!) and I took my old Klein Pinnacle out on the rocky singletrack.

It's a shock coming off a supple 100mm Reba to a 63mm (at BEST!) Judy SL. And the 2.0 Specialized Team Control is now off this bike - it's not worth a crumpet in the gravelly stuff.

*rubs lump on left knee*


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

I went for a night to sun up ride just this sunday morning. I headed off at 3:45 and got back at 8. It is a great time to ride! Started off in the dark using my new home made lights and rode through the sun rise at 5:30 to finish the 65km ride with the rest of my day free (for sleeping). I saw wombats, kangaroos, possums, dozens of rabbits and some native mice and this was all in Melbourne! 
Apart from being bloody cold the ride was great, so nice at 6 am as the roosters were crowing, and i think i will have to make a habbit of it...


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Howdy,

Went for a quick blast up the Yarra trails on saturday morning, just to get the legs moving because i hadn't been out during the week. You Yangs today, pretty good. Bit windy though, which made it a bit tricky in places, but still good fun!

Wal.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Friday (had the day off work - nice  ), hit the Yarra trails and pushed myself. Did 40 fas'tish kms.

Today rode a lap of the Wombat Track at Woodend (rode it in the wrong direction though - doh!

I'm going to step up the training in anticipation of the Golden Triangle Epic (45k) social ride next month and race next next month. Does anybody know the course? Elevation changes? How will it compare to Lysty??

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

A hangover is all I managed....


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

waldog said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Went for a quick blast up the Yarra trails on saturday morning, just to get the legs moving because i hadn't been out during the week. You Yangs today, pretty good. Bit windy though, which made it a bit tricky in places, but still good fun!
> 
> Wal.


Waldog,

I'm heading to the Yarra Trails on Sunday (30/09/07) - want to join us? We are all on winter legs so no epic- just a good social ride. Time to be confirmed- but if you could join us- that would rock. I'm in Warragul 

Paul


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Bargo Colliery with a mate and my gf for a few hours Sunday morning and getting out just before the roads were clogged with guys riding the Goulburn to City.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Vic Enduro Series #7 for myself in the pairs. Just glad we didn't come last ;/


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

And we didn't come first - just . Awesome course though, even though it was under 6km. It was just such a blast to ride, I couldn't help finish with a grin on my face every lap . So much so in fact that I hammered up the final climb to squeeze another lap in by 10 seconds, just so I got to ride the course one more time .


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

woody45 said:


> I went for a night to sun up ride just this sunday morning. I headed off at 3:45 and got back at 8. It is a great time to ride! Started off in the dark using my new home made lights and rode through the sun rise at 5:30 to finish the 65km ride with the rest of my day free (for sleeping). I saw wombats, kangaroos, possums, dozens of rabbits and some native mice and this was all in Melbourne!
> Apart from being bloody cold the ride was great, so nice at 6 am as the roosters were crowing, and i think i will have to make a habbit of it...


Hey Woody - that sounds awesome, where you along the Yarra?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

And just in case anyone is bored, here is the race report from our blog:

Despite being run just 8 days after FGP's 12 hour, Brett and I decided against our better judgement to race the 6 hour at Officer too. Come Sunday morning the attitude in the Thylacine-mobile (AKA Brett's ford laser) was a little less than positive. Brett had been woken at 4am, and I was still coughing up dust from the weekend before. Needless to say there were no volunteers for the first lap. Somewhere around Heatherton Rd we came to an agreement, if it was a running start I'd be up but if not it was Brett's turn.

After setting up, we still had some time to kill so we decided to head out for a lap. Our recce revealed several new or modified sections, and fortunately for Brett the part that had worried him in the past - the sharp right turn at the bottom of heartbreak hill - was out. What was in was a mix of tight flowing singletrack, tough climbs, and just the odd fireroad thrown in for good effect. Oh and a downhill switchback run to finish which is just _too_ much fun. Seriously.

So we were set up, the bikes were dialed, and there was a good fun course to race on. So what was missing? Oh right, two people ready to race. The organisers had taken pity on us and elected to have a riding start, which also let me off the hook for the first lap. Brett was still feeling a little tired though, so my final words to him before race began were 'if you don't feel like racing, take it easy and we'll just have a fun days riding.' I should have known better...

Some 19 minutes later, back comes Brett sitting in 4th place, and it was on donkey kong. What happened to a casual ride I queried? Oh, they weren't riding very fast was the answer. Yeah right. Pretty soon we found ourselves sitting in 3rd place with the 'Brick Raid' of John Claxton and Jim Hsu snapping at our heels. Then it was 4th place, as Clacka pulled the fastest lap of the day (18:25 for those playing at home) and passed me. And then Brett passed Jim, and it was 3rd again. All the while 2nd was just a few minutes up the road, and 5th just as close behind. It's not often the racing is so tight, and damn it was fun!

The hours rolled by, and we painstaking consolidated a small gap over 4th place. Still feeling fresh and with a course that seemed to be getting more enjoyable as the day went on, Brett and I continued to blast our way around the course with consistent 20 minute laps. 10 seconds here and 20 seconds there, we were clawing back 2nd place. With 90 minutes on the clock we caught up, and moved into second place overall. Now the only team ahead on the course was the Cannondale-Sram-Maxxis team of Aiden Lefmann and Robbie Hucker. There was one challenge left though - could we squeeze in a 19th lap?

With my previous two laps each taking 19:57, I went out for my final lap with 19:32 left on the clock. I was so confident it would be the last lap I yelled to Brett that he could relax, and he didn't need to do another lap. But the course got the better of me. I just couldn't resist powering up this climb one last time, and railing that corner just a little better... the next thing I know I'm a kilometer from the finish line and Brian John is yellling that there is still time to come through for another lap. Up the climb, down the berms, and there is a heap of riders lined up before the finish line. Out of the saddle up the pinch, over the line... and the clock is reading 5 hours, 59 minutes, and 58 seconds. To add to my fortune, Brett had taken my advice and gotten changed out of his riding gear, so I get to do a double. Sweet!

Thinking about what it was that allowed us to gain time on all of our rivals in the closing hours of the race, I can't help but attribute some of it to just well out bikes went on the course. Having a hardtail made the climbs that much easier, but due to the kick arse ride quality of our steel and ti frames we were still fresh at the end. The custom designed geometry built exactly to our needs and measurements makes a big difference too.

That will be our last race for a while, the next race you'll spot the Thylacines at is the Mont 24 hour in Canberra. There are occasional sightings in their natural habit around the You Yangs, Castlemaine, Woodend and the Yarra trails though, so keep an eye out.

Results from the race are here.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

PuddleDuck said:


> Hey Woody - that sounds awesome, where you along the Yarra?


Assuming that by 'native mice' he meant 'rats' - then yeah, it sounds like the Yarra I know.

I want to know how you squeeze 65km out of it. Heading upstream I've been advised Fitzsimmons Lane is kinda the end of it all .... unless I've been told wrong.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

There is a good fun loop in Candlebark park, it's pretty short though. If you ride along the gravel trail, it turns downhill to the left after a while just after a wooden bridge and a 20(?)kph speed sign. Off to the right there is some fairly obvious singletrack. I get 60-70km from my door in brunswick and back.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

It was a great day for racing Some Guy. Team sally was setup across the trackfrom you guys andhad a lot of fun watching you and Brett scream around the course.

What happened to Gravity 12hr. You aren't seriously going to miss the best race on the calander?

cheers
Pagey


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

pagey said:


> What happened to Gravity 12hr. You aren't seriously going to miss the best race on the calander?


Gravity isn't until November 10. The Scott and Mont are on the 13th and 27th October respectively.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Yep, the Mont kicks off a crazy period of races with 7 in 8 weeks, including 2 24 hrs, a 12 hour (gravity of course!), and a marathon. Although I'm currently thinking about skipping the Epic and going to SA for the nat instead. So basically I'm going to need my month off .


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Waldog,
> 
> I'm heading to the Yarra Trails on Sunday (30/09/07) - want to join us? We are all on winter legs so no epic- just a good social ride. Time to be confirmed- but if you could join us- that would rock. I'm in Warragul
> 
> Paul


G'day Paul,

Thanks for the offer, but i'm actually heading back down to Churchill for the weekend to catch up with some of my riding buddies down there, otherwise i would have been in for sure!! Let me know the next time that you're heading there and i will do likewise. I'm in Kew, so i'm bairly 5 mins from the trails!!

Cheers, Wal.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

> Yep, the Mont kicks off a crazy period of races with 7 in 8 weeks, including 2 24 hrs, a 12 hour


Better you than me

I've got Gravity 12hr then Kona 24hr then the summer XC series

See you around the tracks

cheers
Pagey


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Not happy...*

Hey people. So i went for a ride at one of my old faithful trails in Yinnar, Gippsland today. I'd been hanging for this ride for weeks, and after the rain of recent days, i knew i was set for an epic!!!

So headed out around lunchtime, and as expected it was bloody muddy, good fun indeed. Thats where the fun ended. About 3 kms in half a tree decided to jump into me rear deraileur, i tried to stop immediately, but it was all for nothing, that gut renching clunk radiated from behind the seat. But to my surprise, it only managed to spin my X.9 around on it's pivot. Straightened it up and continued on my merry way. About 2kms later a had an off, and on my trip over the bars managed to collect my trip computer on the way through with my knee, smashing the LCD screen to oblivian, and leaving me with a nasty cut below my right knee. Good times.

Well, i picked myself up, wiped off the mud and continued on again, then it happened, bairly 100 metres after starting up again, SNAP!! Rear deraileur.......gone.

4km walk back to the car. Just not a good day.

Wal


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Sounds like you had "one of those rides."


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

*Ripper day on Andersons-Oaks*

What a great day and start to the long weekend.

I hit Andersons at about 9am. Conditions were pretty much perfect: cool but not cold, sunny blue skies. Wind overnight had left a few branches and other crap on the trail, but nothing big. The trail's also getting sandy in a few places, but I seem to be getting through the sand a bit easier these days.

The downhill to the creek is such a ripper. Just so steep. Realised halfway down that I haven't checked my brake pads for quite a while...

Saw a couple of other riders having a break at the creek. Usual hellos, checking out bikes etc. Then ground up the uphill. Rear tyre getting pretty bald, which doesn't help with the traction. And it's just so steep, but in the wrong direction!

Then on down the Oaks. Quite a few riders heading out on the trail by now, but not too crowded. It's been a while since I rode Oaks and I always seem to forget how much uphill there is before you get to the helipad. Totally underestimated the distance to the helipad too, and when I passed a guy pushing his bike up the hill and he asked how many Ks to the helipad I said "about 2". More like 5.5 as it turned out.:lol:

Flew down to the gate. Had a rest and then down the singletrack. Only problem was just after start of singletrack I took a wrong turn onto (what turned out to be) Red Hands Cave road. Sure enough, a while later I roll into the Red Hands car park, realising I really have gone off track. No dramas though, since I hadn't been to the cave before. Pretty cool.

Anyway, rode back to the gate at the bottom of Oaks and found the two riders I'd originally seen at Bedford creek in the morning. Then followed them down (thanks, guys:thumbsup: ) the singletrack (pretty hard core down the bottom, by my standards anyway). Up the (b1tch of a) hill to Glenbrook and onto the train.

With the unintended detour to Red Hands, it turned into a 77km day. No stacks. No flats. Bloody awesome.

Manly Dam tomorrow? Who knows.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

waldog said:


> Hey people. So i went for a ride at one of my old faithful trails in Yinnar, Gippsland today.QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like one of those rides  Where in Yinnar is this trail? Is it s good ride?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> waldog said:
> 
> 
> > Hey people. So i went for a ride at one of my old faithful trails in Yinnar, Gippsland today.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

90km ride into the city and back for me on Saturday, followed by around 3 hours out at Stockyards and Plantations on Sunday.


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

Usual 50 km coffee ride on Saturday along Beach Rd and about 40km Yarra Flats to Westerfolds Park on the rigid single speed on Sunday


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

2 rides in the bush near Lucas Heights and Menai.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Weather was utter crap around my area, I had planned to spend a few hours in the steeps near home, pack the camera and take some pics too, but it was wet, wondy and freezing.

So I whimped out and ran my a$$ off on the treadmill at the gym, then jumped on the bike to finish off. Those fat a$$ saddles on the gym bikes kill.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

bloodpuddle said:


> Manly Dam tomorrow? Who knows.


So I did get out to Manly Dam this morning. My first time there, and what a great track!

Only problem was my bike's giving up in protest at needing a pretty serious service. Only did the one lap there: front mech is totally out of whack now - can't get big chainring and lose chain 4/5 times going from middle to granny. Tried to adjust it myself, but that seemed to make it worse...

Gave the rear mech a good whack on a rock, but it seems to be holding up somehow. Bald tyres made the steep ups a bit challenging too. That, and I could probably be fitter.

Anyway, it's an absolutely top spot (I guess everyone already knows that), and I"ll be back for sure.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

PuddleDuck said:


> Hey Woody - that sounds awesome, where you along the Yarra?


Yeah kinda. Its my closest trail network (the only one in riding distance).

"Assuming that by 'native mice' he meant 'rats' - then yeah, it sounds like the Yarra I know.

I want to know how you squeeze 65km out of it. Heading upstream I've been advised Fitzsimmons Lane is kinda the end of it all .... unless I've been told wrong."

Yeah your probably right about the rats. I really know nothing about identifying animals but its definatly possible to do a decent 65km there. I've done a 100km by doing my usual route there and back. I normally ride to the Yarren Darren river which has a about a 6km singletrack along it before heading over a dirt road to the mullum mullum trail which has a fair amount of singletrack. From there it's just along the yarra through Westerfolds Park (where there's some great singletrack all over the place). I generally stop at the Fairfield boat house (where some great but totally restricted trails lie which i only ride at night) for a coke then head back along the Koonung trail. That gives me from 55km to 65km ride with about 40% of it on singletrack, depending on which i choose to ride.

There are some very fun trails with new ones being built all the time. I think i basically know them all now, but just before Westerfold park is a great place for exploring.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

A jaunt on the local singletrack - second flat tyre this week, in two rides. 

And I was getting swooped by crows.

Yes, crows.....


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

240 road ks... this whole training thing is a bit overrated!

Nah not really, had fun and a nice hour long coffee stop in flinders . Tomorrow we'll be hitting up the trails for a nice recovery ride on the SSs. Good times.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

My very short ride of the weekend. This is why you shouldn't ride along a suburban street admiring your new chain and not looking at the road. I was riding to a local singletrack when next thing I know I'm up on the boot of a parked car. I must have gone into it teeth first. No other injury's apart from a swollen finger, but it suprised the hell out of me! Now I have to get it capped tomorow..


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Ouch! That's got to suck. I hope you did the car some damage too .


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

240km eh? danm, that's more than I do in a week! Where'd you go to get those kinds of ks in? And dare I ask, what kind of time did that take? I found out today (as I only put the speed and cadence sensor on my road bike last night) that my ride to work was almost 10km shorter than I thought, so my time to get to/from (Ferntree Gully to City) has been downgraded from 'not particularly quick' to 'wtf, I could do quicker than this on a mountain bike with Barracudas!'


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, I had a magpie swoop me four times in front of a group of about 6 people, they just watched it chase me - was not impressed, but at least it didn't get me this time (it got me good last week).

74km on roads this morning and 20km at Kooyong velodrome.

Will be out at Lysterfield tomorrow building trails.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Did a 30km loop at Dixons Creek. Some very nice firetrail descents with water bars between Melba Hwy and Pauls Range. Then some exploring of the singletracks at Dixons Ck scout camp. After being off the bike for 3 weeks, I was wasted by the time I got back to the car. 
Only one cure for that!


----------



## royale_ (May 8, 2006)

akashra said:


> 240km eh? danm, that's more than I do in a week! Where'd you go to get those kinds of ks in? And dare I ask, what kind of time did that take? I found out today (as I only put the speed and cadence sensor on my road bike last night) that my ride to work was almost 10km shorter than I thought, so my time to get to/from (Ferntree Gully to City) has been downgraded from 'not particularly quick' to 'wtf, I could do quicker than this on a mountain bike with Barracudas!'


It was 7 hours 5 minutes of actual ride time. Left home about 6:30am and got back at a bit after 4pm. Long day.

Had a break in Flinders, and stopped a couple of times to refill bottles and toilet breaks.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Took my 15 year old son and his mate for a 20km or so run on some local singletrack on Sunday.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

couple of loops out at Lysty on Sunday in the Melbourne sunshine.

Anyone else seen the new track lay out around Hug trail? It should be a lot of fun when it wears in.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

pagey said:


> Anyone else seen the new track lay out around Hug trail? It should be a lot of fun when it wears in.


Haven't been down to Hug trail yet... I was too buggered from building the new trail on Middle trail to go down there, just wanted to get home 

The new track on middle trail will be really good when it packs in too - lots of corners where you really need to drop into and drop your shoulders to take properly, with plenty of corners both on and off-camber. A few little pinch climbs in there too, or sharp dropoffs mid-corner depending on which way you take it - makes you really need to change down gear before you take some of those corners.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

On Saturday rode from Warringal Parklands upstram alongside the Yarra (dodging rabbits), crossed the bridge into Westerfolds, stayed along the Yarra (few fallen trees). Kept going under Fitzsimmons La bridge (still along the Yarra) past the Apple orchid (boring gravel path by this stage), then eventually hit Warrandyte-Heidelberg Rd after the track veers away from the river. Our goal was to make it to Fourth Hill in Warrandyte Park - apparently a bit of DH there. Headed west along this road, eventually some open single-track appeared alongside the road. Every now and then some bushland would appear with some tracks leading in and out. Nothing too special. After lots of climbs and descents alongside the road we finally made it to Warrandyte, turned right before the pub up Whipstick Gully Rd. Nice, long firetrail climb to the top of Fourth Hill, with glimpses of nice DH coming down the side. Made it to the top and was resting for about 30 seconds when a park ranger truck trucked pulled up, and quickly stopped us from going down the DH track. Nice enough guy, as was the woman in the car with him. They basically told us the DH track was 'illegal' and not to be ridden on. There were no signs anywhere indicating this. Well, none that you could see without stopping. I think they must've seen us go by in town or something, and perhaps thought we were the local DJ kids or something - apparently people have been damaging trees etc hence it being 'illegal'. Which is a pity, I thought. Chatted to him about needing more cooperation between clubs and parks to encourange sustainable trails etc, since it's bored kids that tend to do the damage, and if there are decent trails built to use, then people are less likely to build their own etc... But anyway, off down the hill we went, did a bit of firetrail exploring, lots of good climbing practise for this weekends 24hr. By the time we got back to Heidelberg we'd done around 65km I reckon (computer was not on bike ... d'oh!)


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

N_P, if you ever make it to Warrandyte again, turn right at the big roundabout before W'dyte, then left into Gold Memorial Drive, I think it is. after a bit there are a number of ST sections on the right hand side of the road. Easy to miss some bits, and it can be a bit overgrown in places but good fun. Once you reach the Shell servo turn left and take the singletrack on the LH side of the road back to Warrandyte shops. There is big ring track the whole way down and is great fun. (Careful crossing the driveways.) The state Park off Jumping creek road has some nice singletracks tracks too.
I have got a loop that starts in Wonga Park and takes in these tracks, there is some excellent riding around here.
In fact I could take you on it if you wished, where do you live?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Hud - thanks for that - most generous. I'll PM you when I'm ready to ride again after this weekends 24hr in Canberra. People keep telling me I won't want to look at a bike again for a while, but I doubt it will be that bad.

We actually rode out of the park on Gold Memorial Drive (we crossed that creek then up onto the road). I didn't see any ST, but then again I wasn't looking. My riding buddy and I were deep in conversation about how cool it would be if the tracks out there were OK to ride, so we must have missed them. How ironic.

But yeah, I'd like to do some exploring out there so I'll definitely be in touch.

P.S. we're in Heidelberg & Macleod. We might drive out there next time we do it - especially if there's more trails to be seen as you indicate.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Did the Warburton Railtrail today, 70km, trying to get the fitness back. 
My mate was running Maxxis 310s at 90psi! Serve him right that he got a flat :nono: 
His spare tube core broke off as he pumped it up and then found the valve itself had pulled out of the tube. Cheap tubes No patches between us, so a 6km push for him.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Hud said:


> .
> My mate was running Maxxis 310s at 90psi!


Blimey. I don't think I'd take tyres like that near a "real" trail, let alone run them at 90psi!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Checked out some trails near Anglesea and Airies Inlet, not sure how legal they all were, but they were fun all the same. Some really good climbs with very rewarding downhills to be had.

Might hit up the Yarra today.

Wal.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

100km on the Melbourne bike paths and roads yesterday - Ferntree Gully - Melbourne via Bayswater and Glen Waverly, then down to St Kilda, and back almost the same way I came. You know you're going crazy when you put an extra 10km in a trip just to avoid a particular magpie. Came back the way that had him though and the bastard swooped me again.
Also lost the second last of what was 8 drink bottles I've had for like 10 years.

The plan is to head out to Lysterfield shortly, might even take the camera and post up a few shots. Am hoping to spend most of my time learning the new Middle trail, Hug Trail, and Summer Crits course. Will walk to the rock garden at least to see what it's like.

Edit: Wel, looks like it's going to take a whole for thew new trails on both Hug and Middle to wear in. Both are hard to ride fast because of the grass still across them, and the dirt not really being packed in enough yet. Kristjan has really made Hug trail tight, with one or two switchbacks in there, though other corners that look like switchbacks are really just sweeping corners.

Coming up Hug Trail, I almost went over the bars on the log rollover before the new section - chainring caught the log but managed to catch it (just).

Still can't believe how much fun the new Middle trail section is going down the hill 

As for the rock garden... yeah, still not doing that


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

I haven't been out to Lysterfield since the last Chase the Sun round, where is this new stuff? Should go down and see what it's like .

PS: I did nothing but road again this weekend. 200km yesterday (first to Mordialloc, then Glen Waverly, Ferntree Gully, Monbulk, Yarra Glen, St Andrews, Warrandyte, then home) then 50km recovery today. Saturdays ride took almost as much time as the longer ride the weekend before (6:45) and hurt a lot more - damn those hills!

Thinking about You Yangs in the dark tomorrow though, so that should put the MTBing back in my training .


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Rode 45km with the Bendigo mob in prep for a 90km ride on the 4th (Golden Triangle Epic). It was hot and rocky with heaps of short and long ups! awesome trails. I blew my Reba lockout chamber thingy as well.. oil everywhere! Doh. More things to fix...

I head to Christchurch wednesday so i'll post some pics of some rides.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

No riding for me - working the whole time. Will be doing a singletrack loop tomorrow with a mate though.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

I took a quick blast up the Yarra from Chandler highway to Heidelberg. Only 20kms, but a bit of a loosiner after some big climbs yesterday. Beautiful weather though!!!

Wal.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Cavagna's Rd is where we headed out. It's the first time i've ridden the trail.

More info here http://www.mtbbendigo.com/


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Some Guy said:


> I haven't been out to Lysterfield since the last Chase the Sun round, where is this new stuff? Should go down and see what it's like .
> 
> PS: I did nothing but road again this weekend. 200km yesterday (first to Mordialloc, then Glen Waverly, Ferntree Gully, Monbulk, Yarra Glen, St Andrews, Warrandyte, then home) then 50km recovery today. Saturdays ride took almost as much time as the longer ride the weekend before (6:45) and hurt a lot more - damn those hills!
> 
> Thinking about You Yangs in the dark tomorrow though, so that should put the MTBing back in my training .


Dude- you need a girlfriend, a dog or an Xbox 

That many K's is like Xman powers!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Cavagna's Rd is where we headed out. It's the first time i've ridden the trail.
> 
> More info here http://www.mtbbendigo.com/


Ah yes, the Sedgwick forest.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Did a few loops of the singletrack in Centennial Park. Not particularly exciting track, but a few little obstacles and sandy in some places, and sure beats riding on the road circuit!


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

*jealous*

Guys, your driving me crazy. I havent managed to get out for a ride for weeks. My house is about to be demolished to get the block ready for our spankin new home. been moving stuff and pulling out bits for weeks. Going to noosa next week for a week, so will miss out on the next two weekends also. Reckon I'd struggle to do 15kms right now. Once I come back from holidays all should settle down and I can get in some serious riding again.

Waldog, looks like youve been getting in some serious ride time lately and doing some serious travelling and exploring. Lucky bastard. We'll catch up soon. Pretty keen to check out Youyangs.

New tracks at Lysty ? Did I read this right. Any comments?

Cheers


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

sicwombat said:


> Going to noosa next week for a week, so will miss out on the next two weekends also. Once I come back from holidays all should settle down and I can get in some serious riding again.


Going to Noosa? man that's tough.
We all feel sorry for you.
It's hard being off the bike. I got back from holidays a few weeks ago and vowed to never go again. (Unless I take the bike) 
Fitness was shot to pieces and I'd put on weight, I'm only just getting back there, and I've shed 2kg.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Dude- you need a girlfriend, a dog or an Xbox
> 
> That many K's is like Xman powers!


Well I've got a dog, and when I spent two months off the bike I almost got to two out of three . I actually wondered a bit during that period whether I wanted to get back into the riding, but once I started training again I remembered why I do it. There is something deeply satisfying about putting in all that hard work and then getting the reward at the end. I have more fun climbing a hill than I do playing halo anyway .


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

lol- two weeks is fine as long as you don't inhale junk food and maybe go for a jog or two (saying that- i've ONLY just worked this out :aureola.... but yeah it is amazing how your muscles just burn after being off the steed for a few weeks. 

Sometimes though a break can be great for the mind and body!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

sicwombat said:


> Guys, your driving me crazy. I havent managed to get out for a ride for weeks. My house is about to be demolished to get the block ready for our spankin new home. been moving stuff and pulling out bits for weeks. Going to noosa next week for a week, so will miss out on the next two weekends also. Reckon I'd struggle to do 15kms right now. Once I come back from holidays all should settle down and I can get in some serious riding again.
> 
> Waldog, looks like youve been getting in some serious ride time lately and doing some serious travelling and exploring. Lucky bastard. We'll catch up soon. Pretty keen to check out Youyangs.
> 
> ...


Lysterfield is still the same old - the new 'bits' are no more than flow killers..... you are not missing out on much


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

ilostmypassword said:


> Lysterfield is still the same old - the new 'bits' are no more than flow killers..... you are not missing out on much


I dunno, I'd have to disagree. The new Middle trail sections are awesome, lots of quick left-right action.

The new hug trail section though, yeah. It's obvious who had a hand in making that one, it's tight as hell, slow, and lacks any grip at the moment.

It's the only trail I've ever seen people walking their bike around flat corners because it was too technical.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Couple of hours on the local singletrack and bush dirt roads today. It's dry, rocky, loose and dusty as hell already and I had some good front wheel washouts. I might get some bigger bags if this keeps up as my Mibros and my 2.1 High Rollers are a bit wishy washy in the deep, loose crap.

Rolling along my mate all of a sudden got the speed wobbles up and I was like "WTF?"

Turns out he missed hitting a 3 foot brown snake's head by an inch.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Well You Yangs didn't eventuate today, but we did spend three hours riding up and down the yarra trails in the dark. Good times .

Three punctures, but we took them in our stride and had a laugh anyway.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Port Hills Christchurch!! Paradise my friends... Paradise!

I managed to join a group of local guys (well actually i just tagged along until they invited me into the group- works every time!) so had an epic day- 6hrs out on those hills at 17 degs with blue skies! They were all on Santa Cruz bikes with 5" + travel and I was on a hardtail with Rebas! My forks for most of the ride felt rigid on the stuff here... ha ha! These guys were also riding their 13/ 14kg bikes uphill like they weighed 7KG.... i will never obsess about the weight of my bike again  Just STFU and ride.

Now I will let you into a little secret.... Australian trails are TAME in comparison to here..... and they have everything from smooth flowing singletrack to techy rocky ups and downs. 

Woot! what an awesome day- the best day i've spent in the saddle ever! Most stacks that nearly happened were due to me sight seeing and going off line- not a good thing to do - considering most errors would have ended in serious injury 

*eats **** loads of carbs*

...fark- what a day! and am i stoked to be moving here in a few months? Fark yeah. Time to sort out a dually and get rid of this lycra **** me thinks


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Just a light ride for me today - 2 runs up the 1&20 for me today, so no endurance ride. I kinda felt like I shoulda kept riding though, since I'm now only up to 7 hours and 120km this week whereas I did 14 last and 260km last week :/ (combined of all road and XC riding) - and that next week I'm in Sydney for the start of the week so won't have much time to train ;/ Therefore I'm thinking I might do a 2 hour ride hitting hills in Belgrave in the evening after I get back from DRWS.

Anyhow, so yeah, run #2 up the 1&20, being the first time I've ever done it, means my PB is a nice slow 20:30 at 80% 

Tomorrow is the Dirt Riders Winter Series final - I'll be happy with a C grade top 5, though I think top 10 is more realistic.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Port Hills Christchurch!! Paradise my friends... Paradise!


Nice! No shortage of climbs by the looks - and they have _green grass _! :thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes lots of climbs, rocks higher than pedal clearance :S and most lines off canter carved into the hillside.... a lot of fun  

One thing that made me chuckle was that the guys referred to my machine as a road bike- haha


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, I got that top 5 I wanted. 5th in the 31 degree heat.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

ILP - that looks AWESOME.....might have to schedule a holiday and join you!

Sunday I headed up to Castlemaine for a social ride with the Rocky Riders crew. I now understand why they call themselves the ROCKY Riders.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Double post....curse this lagging server.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I was hung over...


----------



## Trevor_S (Jun 25, 2007)

http://rockwheelers.com/forum1/index.php?topic=167.0


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Short ride into the steeps not far from home - loose and dusty and gravelly as all hell.

Had to do the summertime "blue tongue on the track" bunny hop at one stage too...


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Golden Triangle [half] Epic - and I'm stuffed enough to prove it  Great ride - sweet trails around Bendigo. Good event - well organised.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Must have been a wet race for the Golden Triangle!


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

The sequence of weather was..

Before the 45k race
cold and rainy
cold and not rainy
humid

During the Race 
ok'ish
rainy
really rainy
cold, windy and rainy
really cold, really windy and rainy
cold and windy
humid
ok

I was suffering and focussed to the extent that the weather only affected me when was really cold.

The wet rocks, steep slippery rocky hills and slippery gully's soon sorted out those who could ride from the converted roadies [if you'll forgive my slight insult  ].


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

I did the 90km epic - it started raining right as we got off the first bit of fire trail and onto the singletrack (albeit lightly) - ie, about 350 meters into the race. It calmed down quickly, but before we got to the first fire trail there was quite a drop of rain, and by the time the Sport train got to those first fire trails it was already mud and wet clay.
At one point in the race, I noticed the rain coming down at about a 50-55 degree angle (ie, almost horizontal).

That last 20km was no fun at all - mostly because we'd already done 70km, and it was across slippery rocks which just reminded me of Werribee. At the final checkpoint there were miserable faces all around. I was cramping by that point (didn't drink enough during the 4th hour) so couldn't take any technical stuff - silly mistake unfortunately and probably added about 20 minutes (probably more) to my overall time. Before that I had also made the mistake of taking a downhill section with the lockout still set on - that was no fun at all.

Had a spectacular off (and nice slide across, fortunately, grass) while I tried to pass Jess Douglas in stupidly muddy conditions on grass through those rocky last 25km - was within 100 meters of her for probably the last 50km (was hard to lose sight of in that bright pink jersey , until I cramped up and had to stop to take a magnesium tablet. This was partly because the '50km' sign around where she passed me I thought meant "you've done 50km" - not "50km to go".

Would have been nicer to have had those fire trails at the end, rather than the singletrack (if somehow possible). On that up and down undulating fire trail I was just passing people like they were standing still (got some strange looks as I passed two guys at about 30km/h struggling at about 10km up a hill - I'm light, so can carry speed up hills . Since I've built up the new bike, it was the first time I've ever used the TPC lockout.

Tell you what though, if their state round is that first hour or so of track, I'm going to seriously love that round. That early singletrack was bloody awesome!


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Finally back on the bike, rode a quick 16kms at lysty the week before, 15kms around the local bike trails during the week and 32kms at Lysterfield again on melb. cup day. Slowly building up a bit of fitness after 6 weeks off the bike and a holiday in noosa !

New track from the Hallam nth carpark has ruined a good downhill burst. Actually enjoyed it more coming back up, climbing those switch backs provided a bit of a challenge.

Lysty wasnt as muddy as I thought it would be after all that rain on sunday.

Just happy to be back on the bike:thumbsup: 

Cheers


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

My brother myself and a mate did the Yarra trails today. Started at Westerfolds and went into Chandler Hwy. On the way back Mitchell was riding point on the drinking fountain loop near Heidleburg, and he came upon a big tiger curled up. Skidding to a stop made the tige rear up and then it went for the undergrowth. I was on the scene a few seconds later but missed seeing it. Our already-elevated heart rates went collectively up, but it was well gone. A couple of of minutes later a big two foot blue tongue thought it would be funny to run across a piece of corrugated iron on the edge of the track, sending us off again.
Then we went to Nuclear_Powereds Rocket cafe in H'burg for lunch:thumbsup: mmm...good. 
J_775 you'd be interested to know that they were all too pleased to refill our water bladders out the back, especially when we told them we'd been refered there by MTBers. So there should be a warm reception there from now on. 
Back to the cars, 44km, good fun!


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hud that sounds like a close call. I've never had one rear up at me.

The trails around Heidleburg are full of tiger snakes. I ran over the tail of a tiger snake last Summer on the trail beside the boardwalk thing in between westerfolds and Heidleberg. 

I'm not sure if they eat rabbits but anything that does would have to be having no trouble finding food around there.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> My brother myself and a mate did the Yarra trails today. Started at Westerfolds and went into Chandler Hwy. On the way back Mitchell was riding point on the drinking fountain loop near Heidleburg, and he came upon a big tiger curled up. Skidding to a stop made the tige rear up and then it went for the undergrowth. I was on the scene a few seconds later but missed seeing it. Our already-elevated heart rates went collectively up, but it was well gone. A couple of of minutes later a big two foot blue tongue thought it would be funny to run across a piece of corrugated iron on the edge of the track, sending us off again.
> Then we went to Nuclear_Powereds Rocket cafe in H'burg for lunch:thumbsup: mmm...good.
> J_775 you'd be interested to know that they were all too pleased to refill our water bladders out the back, especially when we told them we'd been refered there by MTBers. So there should be a warm reception there from now on.
> Back to the cars, 44km, good fun!


Nice one  Snakes? I f'kin hate them! Sounds like you had a good one- those trails are fun hey 

Just to let you peeps know- a bunch of us are meeting at Lysty at 10am tomorrow at the bottom lake carpark. If anyone wants a nice social ride- rock up 

Paul.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

woody45 said:


> Hud that sounds like a close call. I've never had one rear up at me.
> 
> The trails around Heidleburg are full of tiger snakes. I ran over the tail of a tiger snake last Summer on the trail beside the boardwalk thing in between westerfolds and Heidleberg.
> 
> I'm not sure if they eat rabbits but anything that does would have to be having no trouble finding food around there.


Yowks! That would be the worst place ever to have a snake moment. I can see you falling off the cliff into the river!
I think snakes like frogs which are probably abundant in the area.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Went to Forrest today......*

Made the trip down the highway to Forrest today to check out the trails before the 24hr in a few weeks. It was a bit of an epic, did just over 24kms, but was hot and there is some testing climbs in the area.

Good fun though!!! Can't wait for the Kona 24hr!!!

Wal.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> ...Then we went to Nuclear_Powereds Rocket cafe in H'burg for lunch:thumbsup: mmm...good.
> J_775 you'd be interested to know that they were all too pleased to refill our water bladders out the back, especially when we told them we'd been refered there by MTBers. So there should be a warm reception there from now on.
> Back to the cars, 44km, good fun!


Glad they sorted you out Hud - they're nice people there. Hmm ... now that's got me thinking about their Roast Beef roll with mustard & relish. Might grab one for lunch before we hit St Andrews this arvo (P.S. told you my friends were hard to organise - we were supposed to go this morning).


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Hung over.....no riding......


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

I've been at home sick yesterday and today - all because someone at work decided "well I don't get paid for taking sick days off, because I'm on contract, so I guess everyone else should catch what I've got and suffer". Seriously unimpressed.

So, no riding this weekend.

Trying to decide if I want to do the 6 hour at Ballarat next week solo, but I don't really. I want to ride it... just not solo


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hit St Andrews and did most of Hud's loops. Man ... a hot day certainly adds to the pain of some of those climbs. Only saw one other rider out there (on a carbon version the Scott Genius I have). Did 26km according to the new Polar wireless watch. I don't know if I've got the wheel circumference spot on yet though. Ridge Rd was definitely the highlight. And just in case anyone flying towards the bridge at the bottom of this part sees the massive mounds of road gravel waiting to be spread out and has the same "I wonder of they're solid enough to ride over?" thought process, I can answer that for you - they most certainly are not (apparently it looked quite amusing when I found that out).

The Powerade from the General Store was among the best 'cool drink after long ride on hot day' experiences in a while.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Hit St Andrews and did most of Hud's loops. Man ... a hot day certainly adds to the pain of some of those climbs. Only saw one other rider out there (on a carbon version the Scott Genius I have). Did 26km according to the new Polar wireless watch. I don't know if I've got the wheel circumference spot on yet though. Ridge Rd was definitely the highlight. And just in case anyone flying towards the bridge at the bottom of this part sees the massive mounds of road gravel waiting to be spread out and has the same "I wonder of they're solid enough to ride over?" thought process, I can answer that for you - they most certainly are not (apparently it looked quite amusing when I found that out).
> 
> The Powerade from the General Store was among the best 'cool drink after long ride on hot day' experiences in a while.


Good one! We try to head out early as it does get very hot and dry out in those gullys, especially now that summer is coming.
I'm working on linking up some tracks out in the rifle range reserve/buttermans track area, hopefully eliminating the One Tree Hill road climb, (well, substituting it anyway)


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

50k trail ride yesterday and 20km XC training today. I love my new Anthem.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> :thumbsup:


Is it just me, or are they going the wrong way?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> Is it just me, or are they going the wrong way?


Yes  We ride it backwards because we are naughty *blushes* 

p.s. sorry about the camera motion- I'm still playing with the best mount (and its looking like a helmet mount is the way to go).


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Is it just me, or are they going the wrong way?


It was great riding it the wrong way..but I think I'll save it for special occasions


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> It was great riding it the wrong way..but I think I'll save it for special occasions


.... every ride is a special occasion *picks out rocks from knee* *chews on painkillers*:skep:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> Yes  We ride it backwards because we are naughty *blushes*


Mavericks ... both of you.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I really must check that place out one day.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Mavericks ... both of you.


YeeHah, but who are Goose, Slider, Ice Man et. al


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

A bunch of us are off to the Dandynong ranges tomorrow- if anyone wants to join us- let me know and i'll PM the location. 9am Start.

Its sure to be 5 degs cooler there too


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Went for a ride to the "eagle's nest" as it's known among local MTB yokels. The last section is maybe a 1km climb of marbles, golf balls and embedded rocks. To add to that some retard had put a heap of logs across the steepest section at 20 foot intervals. All this meant lots of front wheel popping, back wheel spinning and cursing and swearing. The little 2.1 High Rollers were not up to it.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Quick spin at Lysterfield this morning, i quite enjoyed the changes they've made out there. Friggin bloody hot though. Now it's bloody raining.....go figure???

Wal.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Also got a quick spin at lysterfield, 16kms after work last thursday. Tracks seem different that time of day, different shadows and light etc. Suprisingly green out there with some long grass. Changes are o.k, miss the quick blast from the top carpark though.

Rode 20km this morning around the local wetland tracks and bike tracks betwween patterson river and mordialloc.

Hoping to get out to Lysty tomorrow morning again for another couple of laps.

Ive got the bug again for riding, had a couple of weeks off there for a while, but trying to make up for it now.

cheers


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

sicwombat said:


> Also got a quick spin at lysterfield, 16kms after work last thursday. Tracks seem different that time of day, different shadows and light etc. Suprisingly green out there with some long grass. Changes are o.k, miss the quick blast from the top carpark though.
> 
> Rode 20km this morning around the local wetland tracks and bike tracks betwween patterson river and mordialloc.
> 
> ...


Hey SC 

What time are you usually out at lysty on a Thursday? We ( a mixed group) have been out there for the past few weeks at 6.30 start. If you want to join our group next thursday- your very welcome 

As for the track changes- they are growing on us..... SLOWLY :/

P.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Was my first 'after work ride'. Quite enjoyed it. I finish work at 4pm in Clayton, so I get to Lysty at around 4.20. So 6.30 is a little late, but will keep it in mind and let you know if i'll join you.

cheers


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Just did 25km on the roadie, in this 32 degree stinking heat. Was going to go city and back (75+km) but it's just too hot. Needed to get some riding in though as in the last two weeks I've done neither of my rides to/from work (twice a week, so slash 150ks) and haven't done any riding on the weekends (usually 2x4 hours) due to illness. So basically in the last two weeks I've done 3 crits and that's almost it. Fitness is going to seriously suffer 

Plan is to do a few laps of Lysterfield early tomorrow, before it gets hot. Need an excuse to test out my new M300 shoes


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

akashra said:


> Plan is to do a few laps of Lysterfield early tomorrow, before it gets hot.


None of that finishing early luxury for me, I'll be racing from 10-4. In Ballarat no less, where it'll be even hotter than down here. Oh well, guess I'd better get used to it with summer almost upon us.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I love the heat and will happily head out in the heat of the day. Only really feel it in the steep stuff when there's lot of crankin' and not much speed to generate a nice breeze.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Some Guy said:


> None of that finishing early luxury for me, I'll be racing from 10-4. In Ballarat no less, where it'll be even hotter than down here. Oh well, guess I'd better get used to it with summer almost upon us.


Let us know how you went with the 6hr 

The plan had been to go to Lysterfield, but the amount of rain we got overnight meant it would have been a mudbath, and I don't feel like destroying trails.

Instead then, I put in 75km on the road today, 32 degrees while I was out there. That ride made it obvious the 2 weeks off and new geometry is going to take a lot to get me into any kind of race fitness, since the saddle is now higher/further forward, and I'm using my glutes/hamstrings a crapload more. I also made the stupid mistake of forgetting sunscreen, so it's taken a single ride to get those perfect cyclist tanlines


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hit the Yarra trails this arvo. After the amount of rain it seems like we got last night and this morning, I was expecting the ruts (in and around the water fountain loop) to at least be a bit muddy, but after 1 hour of sunshine the whole ride was completely bone dry.

Was a good ride up until my friend's 6 month old Anthem tore a linkage bolt in half - for the second time - exact same bolt. We weren't even doing anything crazy. Oh well .. nice walk back to the cars.


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

akashra said:


> The plan had been to go to Lysterfield, but the amount of rain we got overnight meant it would have been a mudbath, and I don't feel like destroying trails.


Rode out at Lysty this morning just the standard lap down Hug trail, Blair witch cross the wall and up Buckle and down MIddle trail etc.
Rain not to heavy just some nice cooling showers, tracks were not at all too wet and were just about right being nice a grippy.

Not to sure about the new sections in Hug and Middle Trail. Although I appreciate that the tracks needed building to replace heavily eroded sections and all props and respect to the people that made the effort to build the new sections but being fairly tight (good) but not bermed and even off camber in parts, they will be heavily brake rutted in a few months


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Friday I went for a 50km ride through Melbournes Yarra singletracks as a bit of preparation for the 3hr on saturday. 
If anyone knows of the singletrack over the southern side of Westerfolds park before you go under the road (entering from the east), they have had a lot of work done on them, and where there was once a maze of faint tracks everywhere, now there has been a clear, reasonably technical and uber fun trail marked out with pink ribbons. It is a 4km or so loop and if you live near it, definatly check it out.


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

hey woody,what suberb would this roughly be the closest to as a ref? cheers


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

kona4lyf said:


> hey woody,what suberb would this roughly be the closest to as a ref? cheers


It's around templestowe.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Woody - can you describe this area for me?

The only part of Westerfolds I know of where you go under a road, is the Nth East corner (top right of map linked below), where the trail goes under Fitzsimmons Lane next to the Yarra. From here - heading downstream - I follow the trail alongside the river until it takes me over the footbridge.
Map of Park

Where is this pink ribbon trail in amongst that?


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

The pink ribbon trail is up stream from the spot where you go under Fitzsimmons rd. There is a singletrack along the river you can follow that enters on the left after going under the road (upstream). 
This track will come out at the main gravel path at the bottom of a hill. Immediatly across the the gravel path is another singletrack that will take you up to a dirt road. 
You can follow this dirt road (which runs west) up the hill further (or the singletracks around it) and when you reach the peak of the hill you should find the trail. The way i usually take is off to the left of the dirt road just before you get to the treeline at the hills peak but the loop also starts/ends just about 20 or 30 metres on the right of the road up further. Im going to ehad there tomorow so ill try to dig a stick into the ground at the trail head going off the left of the trail to help you see it, because it is very faint. 
It may take a bit of exploring because there are no markings at the trail heads (which are faint), and there are many singletracks going everywhere. You can just explore around the place which is fun anyway, or you could keep riding along the dirt roads until you begin to go down the other side of the hill, where you will see a reasonably steep and rocky dirt road going down the hill off to the left. This road will lead you to the sort of middle area of the trails.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice work Woody! I'll be printing out your post next time we go out that way. Do any of these roads have names?


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

This is a rough map of the area. The pink lines are the pink ribbon trail and the black lines are the river side singletrack. The think brown line is the dirt road. The roads have no names as far as i know.









It's pretty rough and i dont know how good my directions are, but the whole area is worth an explore. I have progressivly found more and more trail in the area over the past year or so and i think i have found them all now, but there are still plenty of good tracks I havn't put on the map.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

_____***__________


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

From the bridge I think there is one trail that follows the river and also one that goes more 'inland' it appears the trail you are talking about is the inland one which ive never been on.


----------



## dkr82 (Sep 5, 2007)

We rode my new Trance X1 at Sparrow Hill.... Got around 10kms in before my arse couldn't take anymore punishment from the saddle...


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

awesome looking bike!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for that Woody - most helpful. I too will be checking that out. Will make a nice addition to the end of our "to westerfolds and back" midweek ride.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I did a couple of runs on some nice singletrack around here. Really loose at the moment - lots of talcum powder build up and loose rock too. Up for some new rubber soon.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> I did a couple of runs on some nice singletrack around here. Really loose at the moment - lots of talcum powder build up and loose rock too. Up for some new rubber soon.


For me it was the Twilight 3 hour at Macedon on Saturday afternoon/evening.
Went out for a short ride up the 1and20 on Sunday - was going to do a few slow stints then a sprint, but I didn't realize how sore my legs were from Saturday so cut it short after about 1h45.

Need to start doing Anaerobic intervals again, as that's clearly starting to suffer.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nuclear powered. If you head out to the pink ribbon track you'll have no trouble finding it. I just got back from a ride out that way and if you go from the riverside singletrack across the gravel path onto the singletrack in front of you, about 50 metres in you'll see the track going of to the right.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

On Sunday I went out for an hour on one of the usual tracks (not many to choose from in Cobar!).

I was in a shitty mood most of the morning and when the youngest went down for her nap I decided to head out for a ride anyway (wasn't motivated to do so earlier in the day).

Not long into it I saw an Emu & some Kangaroos running off into the bush, half way through I ran out of energy because I had a very late brekky that day. Then the music beat got pumping and some of my energy came back. Towards the end it started raining and I saw an Emu & some Kangaroos again (probably the same mob). The muddy rider then went for a nice hot bath when I got back home.
Turned a moody day into a great one! Could have just as easily stayed on the couch feeling sorry for myself.

A great ride is just so much more than a great ride isn't it! You know the ones where the wind was at your back, you were feeling energetic and amped up, and at the end you just think, gee this was a really great ride, now that's what it's all about! Sure we don't always get those moments which is what makes them even more special. My above was probably half way there in that regard.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ducktape said:


> On Sunday I went out for an hour on one of the usual tracks (not many to choose from in Cobar!).


Hey Ducktape, how dry is it up that way? I go up through Cobar two or three times a year en route to hunt the mighty feral pig. We used to dine in fine style at Bogas until they knocked it down, no we go to that big truckstop joint further up the road. :thumbsup:

I was last up there in July and it was green as, but I imagine it's dried off a lot since then eh?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

ducktape said:


> A great ride is just so much more than a great ride isn't it! You know the ones where the wind was at your back, you were feeling energetic and amped up, and at the end you just think, gee this was a really great ride, now that's what it's all about! Sure we don't always get those moments which is what makes them even more special. My above was probably half way there in that regard.


Amen. It's no wonder they say exercise is a good cure for depression (not that I'm saying you're depressed of course, but you get the point).

I used to think it was the so-called 'endorphin rush' that made me feel better after a ride. That was until I started serious weight training and discovered what an endorphin rush really was. So I think with riding it's just the fact that it's so great to be out there, on the trails, tearing it up, having fun, being with your mates (if not riding solo). Turns any s**t day good.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Nuclear, yeah it gets the blood flowing and all that frustration energy out. Great for the mind, body & soul as they say. Lol, it was coming up to that time of the month, seems to make me pretty moody.
Something I've found though, the more you ride the more you need to ride, I don't ride as much as I used to because I have to look after the kiddies now, but I remember before my legs used to get pretty restless if I hadn't ridden for a couple of days. Now I'm sitting here reading forums and should be doing sit ups to get rid of the flab creeping around my waist!

Sideknob, we've had a fair bit of rain lately, the grass is growing like crazy. Apart from that it has been really dry all year. When we moved here in July last year it was green, and we had lemons on the tree. This July, it was dry as a bone, no sign of lemons yet, the tree has only now grown a heap of leaves. And it has been only int the last 3 weeks things have greened up and hte grass actually needs to be mowed!
So yeah drought has somewhat broken! Still it doesn't take very long for the ground to soak it all up, however a few puddles around at the moment and looks like yet another storm coming our way, the place surely needs it so I won't be complaining!

That truckstop you got to would probably be the Shell opposite the caravan park, I'm living not too far from there.

We are moving soon though (January),to Nannup WA so I'll have to get used to riding up hills again, well for longer than 15 minutes to the top of the biggest hill in Cobar.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ducktape said:


> That truckstop you got to would probably be the Shell opposite the caravan park, I'm living not too far from the caravan park


Yep, that's the one.

Cheers.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Just rode the 'pink ribbon trail' as it's come to being known. Nice work whoever made it - does anyone have any idea? It looks pretty fresh, a lot of it still goes over grass. We actually rode it in reverse I'm guessing, since we were passing berms as we were climbing up the hill (following your directions woody). Someone's even added a wooden jump ramp there too .... i'll have to hit that next time when we do it the proper way. Some nice tight stuff through that plantation area, a little bit exploratory, a few kangaroos thrown in the mix - I like it. It's even got a bit of a climb to it which is a welcome change to the Yarra ride.

Anyway - no snakes, though a large family walking in the opposite direction warned us of a tiger snake 'this big!' ... we didn't see it


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Good to hear you liked the trail nuclear. I rode that switchback section (with the berms) in the downhill direction and i prefered in up hill. I found the corners waay to tight to carry any speed and make use of the berms. Yeah I've looked at that wooden ramp a few times but never hit it.
Whoever is making the trail, they certainly are busy. When i rode it again today they was a new section about 200 metres long added in since Wednesday. The person who built it definatly likes switchbacks!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Did the Kona 24hr at Forrest. Well and truly popped my 24hr cherry, amongst many other things such as lungs. Good times.

Wal.


----------



## fezi (May 5, 2007)

Rode the last Urban Polaris. Tested some new gearing on the SS. 36x16. Hard work over 85kms. Just waiting on results, should place ok in the solo category.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

I rode the Kona 24 - what an awsome track network. I can't wait to spend some weekends down there exploring


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, I was busy on the weekend with a 21st and a wedding, so I didn't get out.

So today I did some rolling dirt road miles, and for a change I rode my '93 Klein Pinnacle. The old girl excels on these sorts of courses, with it's 2.5 inch Judy SL, and the angles encourage you to jump out of the saddle instead of downshifting. The twitchyness would give people only used to newer bikes some concern however.  

I felt pretty slow - I think it might have something to do with all the party food and beer I drank over the weekend.


----------



## fezi (May 5, 2007)

Didnt ride it this weekend but booked in for the Double Centurion of the BMC 100 and the Dirtworks 100. Should be a fun few weeks and heaps of time spent training before hand.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

pagey said:


> I rode the Kona 24 - what an awsome track network. I can't wait to spend some weekends down there exploring


I dunno. The second and third tracks were really good I'll agree, but that first track was just crap, mostly because of the sand and poor track surface. You'd climb a pinch and the soil would just fall out underneath you. Though the techy stuff you were pretty much at the mercy of wherever the sand wanted to take you, by the time I got out there (lap 4).

But I'd love to have done more than 2 laps on the night track. Did a double stint right towards the end on the second day lap.

How good was Snozzas hill? Wait... what's that? People are still complaining about it being too hard? Gah, learn to climb hills


----------



## Fullrange Drew (May 13, 2004)

Blooded my Miyata Trailrunner SS build at Majura.

I had built it up as an SS commuter but the commuting thing just wasn't happening so it's now an SS dirt rig. Full rigid and 38:16. A bit taller gearing than I'd like but not far off 32:14 in the big scheme of things so I guess I'll just get a bit more of a workout.

Freakiest thing was how the rigid front end doesn't exhibit dive when it hits obstacles or under brakes. Sooo long since I've ridden rigid.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

akashra said:


> I dunno. The second and third tracks were really good I'll agree, but that first track was just crap, mostly because of the sand and poor track surface. You'd climb a pinch and the soil would just fall out underneath you. Though the techy stuff you were pretty much at the mercy of wherever the sand wanted to take you, by the time I got out there (lap 4).


The best thing about the first track were the berms - sweet:thumbsup:



> But I'd love to have done more than 2 laps on the night track. Did a double stint right towards the end on the second day lap.


Agreed - I got 2 laps in on the night track and would of loved another 10 - nice and flowy



> How good was Snozzas hill? Wait... what's that? People are still complaining about it being too hard? Gah, learn to climb hills


HAHAHAHA - I know what you mean. It certainly wasn't steep. I think a lot of people struggled with the technical ground and all the grass trees - still a good easy swichback climb to warm the legs up on at the start of each lap.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

With the state series round being on tomorrow, a few of us went for a last minute social ride... with one of us (me) coming backwith a broken wrist.

So annoyed/upset, there goes my chances for the state series ;(


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I quite literally feel your pain, except mine is in my back, well it is much better now.
Ironically I was doing some trackwork when I did my back in. After suffering badly for two days I went to a chiropractor. It was sore as for 24 hours but now is improving rapidly. This is two weekends I've missed my ride so I'm really champing at the moment.


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

Rode Daisy Hill State forest, here in SEQld, for a couple of hours this arvo. After the rain of the past week, trail is tacky and humid.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I got married - so no MTB for me!


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Sideknob said:


> I got married - so no MTB for me!


Congratulations :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !~!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Cheers. Will be off the bike for the next week, soaking up some tropical sun and cocktails.

*Buuuurrrrp!*


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Sideknob said:


> Cheers. Will be off the bike for the next week, soaking up some tropical sun and cocktails.
> 
> *Buuuurrrrp!*


oh, I thought you were going to take the bride to NZ and soak up some singletrack 

cheers mate, avagoodone :thumbsup: !~!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Sideknob said:


> Cheers. Will be off the bike for the next week, soaking up some tropical sun and cocktails.
> 
> *Buuuurrrrp!*


C'mon what are you doing on MTBR? Aren't you on your honeymoon?
No more posting for you for a week.:nono:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Hud said:


> C'mon what are you doing on MTBR? Aren't you on your honeymoon?
> No more posting for you for a week.:nono:


He's prolly doing something resembling his avatar    !~!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

All Mountain said:


> He's prolly doing something resembling his avatar    !~!


There's a Star Wars convention in town and nobody told me??? Damn!!!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Went out to St Andrews today. Decided at the last minute against riding to Kinglake on wet clay, so apologies to Piker and anyone else who was hanging out for a St A. session.
Drizzling rain for most of the day, every bush we brushed past soaked us. The numerous logs were terrribly slippery, Dan even had an off on a one inch stick! 
We incorporated a few new tracks, and found more potential. A very nice descent was found in One Tree Hill park.
Dan pulled out halfway along with a headache. Mitchell and I did approx 45km, though his computer shorted out towards the end so we didn't get a readout of the revised full loop.
Quite a novelty to finish a ride soaking wet and covered in mud. Even though we were wet through it wasn't cold. No dust or flies!
Stats: 6 hours and one puncture.
I was fairly wasted as this was my first ride in 3 weeks.


----------



## jimpson28 (Nov 23, 2007)

Is ne1 on here from around the Goldcoast area? Just moved up here and lookin 4 some trails and ppl to ride with.
Checked out Nerang over the wkend for a few hours each day and was pretty happy with what i found, keen to find some other places to ride 4 say 2hr+ xc ride without 2 much back tracking tho.
Ne1 keen to show me round ova xmas?

Cheers


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I've been in Fiji for a week, so look forward to riding in the next day or so. Got some new 2.2 Kenda Cortez on the way from eGay.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Sideknob said:


> I've been in Fiji for a week, so look forward to riding in the next day or so. Got some new 2.2 Kenda Cortez on the way from eGay.


ooohh shheeesh mate, oh dear.... how ever did you cope in Fiji !~!

new tyres... we expect that of you


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> ooohh shheeesh mate, oh dear.... how ever did you cope in Fiji !~!
> 
> new tyres... we expect that of you


I muddled through somehow - ate and drank through the stress of it all.

*BUUUUUUURRRRP!*


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Since my Wife and I (and our 2 dogs) moved to Christchurch a few weeks ago I've been riding alot on the roads- using my recently built single speed to commute and use for everything! We sold our car (hoooorah!)  Good times....


Hoping to get to the hills this afternoon 

p.s. I think i'm in love with the single speed :S


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Since my Wife and I (and our 2 dogs) moved to Christchurch a few weeks ago I've been riding alot on the roads- using my recently built single speed to commute and use for everything! We sold our car (hoooorah!)  Good times....
> 
> Hoping to get to the hills this afternoon
> 
> p.s. I think i'm in love with the single speed :S


Pretty exciting stuff :thumbsup: ... maybe you get us a few photos


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

All Mountain said:


> Pretty exciting stuff :thumbsup: ... maybe you get us a few photos


I woke to 17degs and sunshine today- so I've been in Port Hills all afternoon. What a magnificent day!

Here are a few images- have a great weekend all!

P.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Pretty cool scenery there!

I did about 30k's of singletrack - lots of loose gravel, mud, blown down sticks, washouts and so on from the deluge we had the other day.

My new 2.2 Kenda Cortez's laughed and said "Bah humbug!" to all of it.

Except the mud, which stuck to them.

Nice rubber though.


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

25 K's of singletrack and farm roads. Much too short, but too much to do...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Boxing day "food burnoff" ride - what is known as the "Mt Herbert and Eagle's Nest" run around here. Lost of climbs, loose terrain - especially after all the rain we had. I spent a bit of time moving fallen branches off the singletrack, so people just didn't blaze new trails thru the bush. It amazes me that people will blaze a new trail around a branch that's only as thick as your leg, when they could move it and conserve the bush as it is, apart from the regular singletrack.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey Sideknob  I've been hearing about the rain you guys are getting! It's unreal. I imagine the trail damage would be quite extensive going from dry hardpack to floods? I too am trying to burn off the crimbo cals 

WIth a full belly from all the rubbish one inhales at this time of year off i rolled (literally!) through the city to the Rapaki track in the Port Hills and then back down again on the Farm Track. The Rapaki track is a rocky, stoney wide track that climbs and climbs and climbs- while the farm track in mainly grass (yes grass!) which ends in a rocky'ish finish. Weather was 15degs- windy and icy with sunshine.... awesome!

1hr 46 minutes to ride 23km. It's steep here! But I'm also running Specialized 2.3 Enduro tyres now which are about 800g each - so that is slowing me down slightly. But my Maxxis crossmarks 2.1 just don't cut the mustard- its like riding a road bike. Ha ha.

I still feel full and fat- it was odd gasping up hill with a christmas belly. A tradition? no thanks 

What I'm loving is that I can get a ride in the hills by just pointing my bike and pedaling. Its saving me heaps in fuel 

Here is a piccy of the Rapaki track (from the other day)


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Hey Sideknob  I've been hearing about the rain you guys are getting! It's unreal. I imagine the trail damage would be quite extensive going from dry hardpack to floods? I too am trying to burn off the crimbo cals


It's normally pretty gravelly around here, but some of the tracks are now sporting loose cricket balls all over, blown down branches, and a few less ridden singletrack sections disappeared under washed down leaves, sticks etc.



ilostmypassword said:


> 1hr 46 minutes to ride 23km. It's steep here! But I'm also running Specialized 2.3 Enduro tyres now which are about 800g each - so that is slowing me down slightly. But my Maxxis crossmarks 2.1 just don't cut the mustard- its like riding a road bike. Ha ha.


Yeah, I like my 2.1 Mibros but it's been a while since I've run high volume rubber, so appreciate the cush of the 2.2 Kendas. Between the carbon post, Ti railed WTB saddle and the soft Cortez's it was like a magic carpet ride.



ilostmypassword said:


> I still feel full and fat- it was odd gasping up hill with a christmas belly. A tradition? no thanks


My knees were literally rebounding off my paunch today, adding to the downstroke power, LOL. I might head out tomorrow and do a rolling dirt road, big ring ride I think.



ilostmypassword said:


> Here is a piccy of the Rapaki track (from the other day)


Nice looking rollies. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

About 40k's of fire roads and a bit of singletrack today. Still sussing the Cortez 2.2's out.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

So Sideknob how are the tyres? Got any piccys?

Hanmer Springs. So much climbing! I'm learning very quickly that trails marked at intermediate are kin' challenging here in NZ  I only scratched the surface after nearly 2 hrs - so I'll be back there next week.... i'm like a kid in a chocolate shop! so many trails 

Good times.
































































First impressions of teh new 2.3 treads (Specialized Enduro's) are heavy but so much fun!! Grippy and help braking so I'm ok with an extra few grams of rotational weight- this is my fun trail bike anyhow- i'll leave the weight weenie stuff for the hardtail!


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry, no rides this weekend. On Call for work and it's just too freakin' hot down here!


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Narrow Neck first thing this morning. Just beautiful. Clouds in the valleys below on 3 sides. Magic stuff.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> So Sideknob how are the tyres? Got any piccys?


Not too bad. I've been used to skinnier rubber of late (the 2.1 High Rollers and 2.1 Mibros) but with it being so dry, loose and rocky I felt like some bigger volume rubber.

So, I got these from The Wooly Hat Shop in the UK, via eBay. About $80 the pair, shipped. :thumbsup:

Mounted up, they appear to be about right for a 2.2 (I have no calipers...) and the edging knobs remind me of a few of the Maxxis tyres, like the High Roller, HardDrive and AdVantage. The centre blocks are pretty closely spaced, and there are a lot of edges there for gripping on climbs, without big paddle knobs to growl and ride rough on the smooth stuff. In fact they are pretty quiet on tarmac, far more than the High Rollers. As others have said, these are Karma's on steroids.

I am running them just above the point where I can feel squirm on the corners - and as yet have not felt them bottom at all given the decent volume. I'm running 2.0 Innova tubes.

First ride out I took them on a section of looping singletrack with lots of short, steep, loose climbs, sharp corners with built up berms of powder and loose rock and they took it all in their stride. A few of the usually dodgy corners I was hitting with no brakes and with one foot out the side, carving. They gripped really well on the corners, with none of the "about to fall off the edge" the Spiders used to give me. They also gripped well on the climbs, not often feeling like they were going to let go suddenly.

The other day I took them on the Mt Herbert / Eagle's net run which starts off with a couple of k's of bitumen, and they felt fine on the road. Not slow but not as much "zing" as the Mibros, as I'd expect of heavier, fatter rubber. On the smooth dirt road climbs I found they only started to drag a little below jogging pace - keep the speed up through the rollies and they tick over nicely. Pretty typical of full knobby trail tyres really, and I've had worse. (Blue Dragon!)

They handled the loose rocky crap as well as could be expected - it's really washed out after the deluge we had the other week, and I think most rubber would struggle on the golf and cricket balls that are everywhere.

I've also had them on a rolling hills "big ring" style of ride and if they are kept on the boil they don't feel at all draggy - when grinding however they aren't as easy spinning as the Mibros, but they are a bit bigger and heavier.

Mud - as Johnny T says in the video on Kenda's site, they are for DRY conditions, and I ran them through a couple of mud holes and sure enough, I was still carrying mud half a km later. The centre tread is too close to clean it.

I think they are going to last a while too - there's no chips out of them yet unlike my Mibros or the incredibly fast wearing Spiders the bike started out with.

Plenty of room inside the Reba SL.










The labelling runs nearly halfway around.... 










The basically non-directional tread.










And most importantly I now have "Tomac" on the bike several times over....


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

Nice review mate  and a nice looking ride too  They look similar to the enduro tyres- with nice side knobs and flat'ish centre knobs. Great in the loose stuff 

I was >< this close to buying one of those tomac frames from Chainreactioncycles.co.uk last year! Any idea what length fork that frame can take? *googles* 

Either way, once my hardtail bike arrive mid january (we shipped our house hold stuff) I'll be throwing on 2.3 on all of them (if the frame accepts them). They just grip on loose stuff much better.

I miss my hard tail!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Nice review mate  and a nice looking ride too  They look similar to the enduro tyres- with nice side knobs and flat'ish centre knobs. Great in the loose stuff
> 
> I was >< this close to buying one of those tomac frames from Chainreactioncycles.co.uk last year! Any idea what length fork that frame can take? *googles*
> 
> ...


Cheers.

Yes, they do look and are sized similar to Specialized rubber, being a little bigger than my rarely used Team Control 2.0 I have sitting around.

I have a 100mm Reba SL on mine, though I have read that the Taos was intended for an 80mm fork. IMO a 100mm fork is the way to go on a HT, 80mm isn't much chop on a trail bike IMO. I think that as the frame is built on the lighter side and has a pretty short head tube, I'd not risk any more than 100mm on it.

I tell you what though, the Omen frame would be pretty cool built up as a HT trail bike with a 120mm fork and lightish parts.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=7696

I've always preferred HT's, and the rides I've had on my friends duallies have left me less than impressed. Big rubber turns a good HT into a far more capable bike than you'd think - and between the big tyres, carbon post and Ti railed WTB saddle mine rides pretty smoothly.


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

That's a nice ride Sideknob. Always a pleasure to see something unique.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

L'il Matt said:


> That's a nice ride Sideknob. Always a pleasure to see something unique.


Thanks.

I was lucky to pick up the frame (with headset and XTR front mech) really cheaply off eBay and virtually unused, and it built up really well and for a good price. There aren't many of them around, and it generally arouses a bit of interest - even among the "I hate hardtails" crowd, LOL.

My other bike is a bit on the unusual side too - don't see many Klein MTB's around these parts either. It's mainly a commuter now, but I still take it out on the trails once in a while.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I was lucky to pick up the frame (with headset and XTR front mech) really cheaply off eBay and virtually unused, and it built up really well and for a good price. There aren't many of them around, and it generally arouses a bit of interest - even among the "I hate hardtails" crowd, LOL.
> 
> My other bike is a bit on the unusual side too - don't see many Klein MTB's around these parts either. It's mainly a commuter now, but I still take it out on the trails once in a while.


Agreed- very nice. It's in such great condition! Do you ride it?

As for hard tail haters? I love em' and prefer a good hardtail over a dually anyday... but to have both is very nice 

In fact last year I mostly rode a fully rigid- marathon racing and all.

Any action piccys of the bike?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Agreed- very nice. It's in such great condition! Do you ride it?
> 
> As for hard tail haters? I love em' and prefer a good hardtail over a dually anyday... but to have both is very nice
> 
> ...


Yeah, I ride it - as I said it's mostly used to ride to work now and then, but once in a while I take it out and crank it on the trails. It rides nice, but the 2.5 inch Judy SL is a shock after the plush 100mm Reba - but it climbs well. It's 24 speed XT with XTR V brakes (strong calipers, these!) and Velocity K525 rims.

I did the bottom bracket bearings a while back - what a prick of a job that is (they press in, and you need an assortment of bits and pieces to do it, and swinging a mallet beside your frame is a bit unnerving.....) Also put a new headset in, stripped the whole thing down and cleaned, polished then rebuilt it, basically.

I bought the Klein off a workmate in about '97 when my Balance hardtail was stolen, the Klein had been his race bike and he'd only recently put the XT stuff on it.

All the guys I ride with around here are on duallies, and in fact in the LBS recently one guy said I was "mad" to be on a HT. Funny - it doesn't seem to slow me much, and the only reason they fly on the rough downhills is their high riser bars and 2.4 freeride rubber, IMO.

I've ridden a few duallies here and there, and the feel at the bottom bracket of that sucky sensation just put me off forever.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

*Dial up death!*



Sideknob said:


> All the guys I ride with around here are on duallies, and in fact in the LBS recently one guy said I was "mad" to be on a HT. Funny - it doesn't seem to slow me much, and the only reason they fly on the rough downhills is their high riser bars and 2.4 freeride rubber, IMO.
> 
> I've ridden a few duallies here and there, and the feel at the bottom bracket of that sucky sensation just put me off forever.


He he  Well i headed out to Sumner Lake this arvo for a 40KM spin.....and WOW!!! What a location!! and I can honestly say that today was a day i was glad to be on a dually! It was so rocky and rutted it just loved it! I had a blast flying over boulder gardens and through loose gravelly / rocky stuff. The faster i went the better the suspension and tyres worked. The past month I've ridden this dually exclusively (while i'm waiting for my hardtail to arrive)- but it's growing on me- especially since i'm dialing in the setup (a click here and there- a few PSI here and there). I'll ride the hardtail for most marathons etc- but as a fun trail bike its hard to beat.

Anyway here are some pictures. It was the best ride I've had in a long time


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Great pics - that sure does look like a nice place to ride, and I dare say to chuck a worm in at as well.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Sideknob said:


> ...and I dare say to chuck a worm in at as well.


que?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

bloodpuddle said:


> que?


The lake - fishing... (drown a worm, throw a worm in, etc.)


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> The lake - fishing... (drown a worm, throw a worm in, etc.)


Sure does. When our camping gear gets here mid January- we will be sure to go camping for the weekend.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

My NYE extended weekend consisted of a camping trip to the Otways - Lake Elizabeth to be precise - and an opportunity to sample the Forrest trails.

In a word - awesome. From what I've read & gathered, the plan is to make Forrest a bit of an MTB mecca. I can only hope that this ends up happening as the terrain in those ranges is just dying to have singletrack littered throughout it.

Anyway, from our camp (read: pissup) site, it was 50m from a pretty big climb up some singletrack to the Red Carpet run (I think that's what it's called), which after a short pinch, is essentially a mega long, sometimes sweeping, sometimes tight, downhill ST run all the way to the outskirts of Forrest. Easily one of the more memorable runs I've ever had. Myself and 4 others started out together at the top, and myself and a mate on an Anthem were tyre to tyre at the end, with the others a few minutes behind. Some parts where the run opens out into a grass filled clearing were quite a rush considering you couldn't see the trail through the grass. Made it fun & interesting. The blackberry bushes after this gave us all a lasting memory of their presence. Turned around at the bottom and climbed back up the separate track (more uphill friendly), which rewarded us with a nice downhill back to the campsite.

The next day (NYE) we planned to get up early and check out the Yaugher section which was about 10min away by car. This ended up being 10:30ish start, so by the time we were half way around it was easily 40 degrees.

Great trails in this section. We aimed to hit all the more technical parts. Grass Tree run was great (love those trees), with one friend having an off into them that he claims was his most comfortable off ever thanks to the cushioning effect of the trees. Then we hit the Mariners trail, which is absolutely sick with some of the best berms I've ever ridden. Can't remember the names of the rest of the trails, but we did most of 10, most of the 7 loop and all of 15, which to be honest, was just so tight it sucked majorly. BUT ... by this stage we were all completely stuffed by the intense heat, so we may have been a little judgemental of anything that didn't provide enough speed to cool us off. 14 was a nice run back to the stinking hot car.

A little disappointed with the lack of any toilets out at this section, but I'm guessing they're on the plans.

Overall, an awesome MTB area, with HUGE amounts of potential. Especially if they can start linking up the towns around the Great Otway park. Imagine being able to do Anglesea to Lorne, Apollo Bay, Lavers Hill, Beech Forest, Barramunga, Forrest ... t'would be amazing.

My main regret - forgetting to take the camera out on both days. Oh well ... will have to head back there again for photo ops (hopefully on cooler days).

This weekend is hopefully a trip to Buller. Looking forward to the Klingsporn run, which i hear good things about.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Sideknob said:


> The lake - fishing... (drown a worm, throw a worm in, etc.)


thanks. my thick!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

42km of dirt roads and singletrack. The Cortez's are going well, but the slowness was noticeable at the end of the ride on the smooth, long big ring climbs near home. Great in the rough stuff though.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

I haven't been able to ride at all. I sold my bike and waiting for the new bits to arrive to build the new one.

In other words I have been busy completing all my unfinished house projects that I started years ago and not finished... till now (well almost) :thumbsup:

Hope to be back on the bike in two or three weeks.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Uphill in the big ring??? Far out!

40KM at Port Hills. With a full pack weighing 6kg- training for the Otways (well making it harder if that's training!). Elevation gain of 938M with a total of 1,874M (yes i'm liking my Garmin GPS!)

First time with no dabs on the rocky/ techy down into Sumner- VERY chuffed! One thing is for sure- the tyres are sweet and i think i'm not as afraid of rocks as i was just 5 weeks ago! Great ride!

The Garmin is a very sweet bit of kit! Check out the google earth stuff!! WOW!










Or download to view in google earth here!!!

(You will need to download and run Google Earth first)


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Blimey that's hi tech!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Blimey that's hi tech!


Cool huh!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ILMP can you give bit of a background (if you don't mind) on where you got the GPS, price, functions etc? Is this one where you can download rides and then use them?
I know nothing about GPSs. Is googleearth set up to do what you've done or have you somehow superimposed your route over a map?

Todays ride for me was at St Andrews as usual. We did some of it in reverse, including a ripper new section of trail we happened across, this bit really leant itself to the reverse direction. 30+ kays before the heat got too bad.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> ILMP can you give bit of a background (if you don't mind) on where you got the GPS, price, functions etc? Is this one where you can download rides and then use them?
> I know nothing about GPSs. Is googleearth set up to do what you've done or have you somehow superimposed your route over a map?
> 
> Todays ride for me was at St Andrews as usual. We did some of it in reverse, including a ripper new section of trail we happened across, this bit really leant itself to the reverse direction. 30+ kays before the heat got too bad.


I've only really had a play wih this "toy" over teh past 2 weeks- and am learning more each time i use it. Google Earth was another "woah" 

The model is the Garmin forerunner 305, I got it on ebay for less tha $300 which includes a full international warranty. In Aus/ NZ they retail for close to $600!

I got it form this guy in the US- no problems. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160167673173

As for its usage- it is as simple as turning it on and it finds the satellites and you are off. When you stop you can pause the timer and start again once your off.

When you get back from your ride it docks in to a USB dock and imports data into software to give you distance/ ascent/ time and heart rate if you wear the strap. The supplied software is fairly basic but does the job.

What is cooler is using a service by garmin which is free called motion based- you simply upload the same data (via dock) to the website (into your free account) and you can do satellite views - analyze teh data- and google maps. The google map thing is automatic- nothing else to do other than download it from motionbased and open it 

I'm sure there is more- but i've only played with it for a few days. The GREAT news is that MAC OSX and PC are both catered too 

I am totally blown away with this setup and its a great way to collect my rides and share!

Any more Q's let me know.

P


----------



## Fisheralt168 (Dec 13, 2007)

im on holidays so every days a weekend...
i had my first proper trail ride on the weekend we went to The Jinker track and rode about 3 of the tracks and then it started pouring rain so we had to ride home... (1 hr ride) it was awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

WooHoo! Temperatures have finally dropped to a reasonable level, so it's off for about 30 k's of dirt roads and trails. It ain't much, but it's a start...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I headed out at about 7:30 this morning and headed for the rocky steeps a little way from home.

I was having a rough time on one of the fast descents - couldn't work it out until I realised my Reba was locked out. 

Duh....


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Went for an evening ride last noght to try and avoid the heat. Just got some new wheels from dirtworks before christmas (notubes arch rims on dice roullette hubs and dt comp spokes) and finally got the stuff from ebay I needed to make them tubeless.

Well on my first ride with the new tubeless crossmarks I was truly blown away by how much less rolling resistance there was compared to my old tubed crossmarks. I'm also running about 5 psi lower which is so much more comfortable. 

It was a great time to ride and despite the Yarra trails being very dry (like 2-3 cm deep dust in many of the corners) the ride was awsome.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Yesterday morning was an early start, 8:00am out at Beaconsfield in an effort to beat the hot weather. Got about 2 hours of XC in out there.
This morning was an early start (5am) - six hours in the saddle and 160 road k's. Ferntree Gully down to Dromana and back, with some detours. Discovered when I was an hour from home that I only had 60psi in my front and 45psi in the rear, which explained why I was having trouble keeping with our bunch.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

This weekend gone was my first summer trip to Buller. Having only ever been there when it's covered in snow, it was quite bizarre. Very green up there at the moment.

We went with the intention of riding the cross country trails, but quickly found out after about 5km that their cross country trails are more like severely washed out, tree covered, rock-fested 4WD tracks. Absolutely s**thouse - Box Canyon loop, for example, was just a sketchy rockslide slide all the way down 300 odd meters, then a climb back up the road. We saw what looked like one decent XC track going off into the bushes, but it was blocked off, and we later learned it was one of Glen Jacob's new tracks. In any case, it seems they're in the process of building a new network of XC tracks for next summer. It's definitely needed.

So, that left us with the Horse Hill DH tracks. Having taken our bikes down all the DH tracks at the Youies other than Bandages and Glory, we figured the 4 - 5in trail bikes would be able to handle it - which mean saving $120 to hire an old Stinky. We just had to fork out a measly $20 for a FF helmet.

Have to say - awesome tracks. We mainly stuck to ABOM, and the newer Outlaw & Yellow Post runs. Only had to pull over a couple of times to let the big bikes through, other than that we were flying (well, it felt like it). Heaps of jumps, berms, obstacles, switchbacks ... all at high speed and all in a downward facing direction, with a nice chairlift ride back up at the end. My only regret was not organising to leave one car down the bottom so we could do the Klingsporn trail (from Burnt Hut Spur to Mirimbah).

At the end of the day, at least 2 of us (myself and another) have vowed to get DH rigs before the end of the year. So much fun.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> This weekend gone was my first summer trip to Buller. Having only ever been there when it's covered in snow, it was quite bizarre. Very green up there at the moment.
> 
> We went with the intention of riding the cross country trails, but quickly found out after about 5km that their cross country trails are more like severely washed out, tree covered, rock-fested 4WD tracks. Absolutely s**thouse - Box Canyon loop, for example, was just a sketchy rockslide slide all the way down 300 odd meters, then a climb back up the road. We saw what looked like one decent XC track going off into the bushes, but it was blocked off, and we later learned it was one of Glen Jacob's new tracks. In any case, it seems they're in the process of building a new network of XC tracks for next summer. It's definitely needed.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I'd love to get a full on DH rig- i reckon it would be a blast with a group of mates on a lazy summers day.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> Awesome! I'd love to get a full on DH rig- i reckon it would be a blast with a group of mates on a lazy summers day.


Indeed ... I expect it will be a blast on any day - regardless of season. But yeah, it makes a nice break from lung busting climbs and it'll be nice to be able to hit lines that I just can't take on the current 5in trail rig.

That only leaves the (begin:sarcasm) really difficult and tiresome (end:sarcasm) task of researching and shopping for the new bike.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> Indeed ... I expect it will be a blast on any day - regardless of season. But yeah, it makes a nice break from lung busting climbs and it'll be nice to be able to hit lines that I just can't take on the current 5in trail rig.
> 
> That only leaves the (begin:sarcasm) really difficult and tiresome (end:sarcasm) task of researching and shopping for the new bike.


He he  I reckon it helps with the SkiLZ too  To many smooth groomed trails can really take the edge off (Lysterfield anyone?)

Let us know how the *search* n' *build* of the new toy goes  I'd be interested in seeing a DH being built!


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

The new hoops sound great woody45, always wondered what tubeless were like...Enjoy!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Yes Woody....*

Just got back from a quick blast up the Yarra, very dusty indeed, but still a quick fun run!! The dust did make some corners a bit washout prone. Also big props to the trail fairies who have been doing a bit of work out there, good job!!! :thumbsup:

Wal


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

waldog said:


> Just got back from a quick blast up the Yarra, very dusty indeed, but still a quick fun run!! The dust did make some corners about washout prone. Also big props to the trail fairies who have been doing a bit of work out there, good job!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wal


Yep - big props to the trail fairies, the loop near Burke Road is ssoooo much better now.

Did 42 kms tonight....not sure about the new 'pink ribbon' section..though I may have ridden it the wrong way.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

PuddleDuck said:


> Yep - big props to the trail fairies, the loop near Burke Road is ssoooo much better now.
> 
> Did 42 kms tonight....not sure about the new 'pink ribbon' section..though I may have ridden it the wrong way.


Did the pink ribbon trail a week or two ago. We turned right off the main trail and followed the track to a 'Y' fork. We took the lower trail which led to a couple of steep wide uphill switchbacks, then some tighter switchbacks on the descent and we came back to the 'Y' on the higher trail forming a loop. Is this it?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

PuddleDuck said:


> Yep - big props to the trail fairies, the loop near Burke Road is ssoooo much better now.


Do you mean the section adjacent to the gravel part of the Yarra Trail, near the farmland flats, on the north east side of the Burke Rd bridge? Or the section on both sides of the sealed part of the Yarra Trail, in amongst all the ground cover and near the sand & gravel place, on the south west side of Burke Rd bridge?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Arvo at the Yangs*

Spent yesterday afternoon at the You Yangs, that place never fails to provide much enjoyment. It would be nice to have a bit of shelter and maybe some running water at the lower stockyards carpark. That might just be me.

Also while i'm at it, i think the should be another track to get from the bottom to the top. Something reminiscent of the "Snozza's Hill" at the Kona 24hr in December, again this might just be me.

Wal.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Do you mean the section adjacent to the gravel part of the Yarra Trail, near the farmland flats, on the north east side of the Burke Rd bridge? Or the section on both sides of the sealed part of the Yarra Trail, in amongst all the ground cover and near the sand & gravel place, on the south west side of Burke Rd bridge?


When i mentioned the trail fairies i was referring to the loop the starts at the water fountain.

Wal


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Aah, that loop. Gotcha. Will check it out tonight ... wondering if the huge log and hole combination that I'm thinking of has been cleared up.

And I totally agree about the Youies. Pit toilets at the top & bottom car parks, and a climb maybe alongside Cressy back up to the top, or maybe make the push-up track next to GMBC descent a bit more 'XC Climb' friendly. Then it'd be poifect.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Aah, that loop. Gotcha. Will check it out tonight ... wondering if the huge log and hole combination that I'm thinking of has been cleared up.
> 
> And I totally agree about the Youies. Pit toilets at the top & bottom car parks, and a climb maybe alongside Cressy back up to the top, or maybe make the push-up track next to GMBC descent a bit more 'XC Climb' friendly. Then it'd be poifect.


If we're thinking of the same log and hole, it's still there but they've built a bit of a log ride that cuts through the inside of the corner.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hud said:


> Did the pink ribbon trail a week or two ago. We turned right off the main trail and followed the track to a 'Y' fork. We took the lower trail which led to a couple of steep wide uphill switchbacks, then some tighter switchbacks on the descent and we came back to the 'Y' on the higher trail forming a loop. Is this it?


Yet that is the one...but the trail is maybe 3km long...did you ride that far? It sounds like you rode it the way that I did. Next time I'll try it the other way...it might be more enjoyable!


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

waldog said:


> It would be nice to have a bit of shelter and maybe some running water at the lower stockyards carpark.
> Wal.


Hey Wal, I was there just after x-mas with a mate, and we were thinking the same thing. Who do we talk to to make it happen??


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

PuddleDuck said:


> Hey Wal, I was there just after x-mas with a mate, and we were thinking the same thing. Who do we talk to to make it happen??


I've heard the park rangers at the main park entrance (off Branch Rd) are pretty good and know lots about what's happening in the park from an MTB point of view. They might be a good point of call. Other than that, I think the Geelong Mountain Bike Club do most of the work out at the Youies. Indeed, the page linked below to their site outlines some of the changes that are going on out at the other side of the park. No mention of facilities for Stockyards.
http://gmbc.com.au/main/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=2


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I just did 35ks this morning - ripped the Cortez's off, put the Mibros back on and picked up a gear in a few places.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> I've heard the park rangers at the main park entrance (off Branch Rd) are pretty good and know lots about what's happening in the park from an MTB point of view. They might be a good point of call. Other than that, I think the Geelong Mountain Bike Club do most of the work out at the Youies. Indeed, the page linked below to their site outlines some of the changes that are going on out at the other side of the park. No mention of facilities for Stockyards.
> http://gmbc.com.au/main/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=2


Yeah i read that proposal a while back it sounds pretty good to me. It's interesting that they've continued to build the link track between Stockyards and Western Plantation with this in the pipeworks.

Wal.


----------



## Fisheralt168 (Dec 13, 2007)

wasnt the weekend... Holidays! 
Went to the Jinker track and found a new track which was great, also rode the big kart track today... (on a go-kart )


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Just got back from now what has become my mid week ride  This time i rode up Rapaki and teh vernan track (up again) then across some of the best single track i've ridden to Victoria Park. Met up with some peeps who ride this trail each wednesday so I'm in with this next week- apparently it ends in the pub afterwards :thumbsup: 

So Puddleduck  when are you visiting.. ha! and did you manage to get a place for the otways? Jason is in for the 50km not the 100km as he is fat  ha ha, One thing though he is getting a 29r Niner dually! I think you have inspired him with your wheels of justice


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

waldog said:


> If we're thinking of the same log and hole, it's still there but they've built a bit of a log ride that cuts through the inside of the corner.


Did 65km today on the Yarra trails including the pink ribbon trail and the Hiedleberg drinking fountain loop. Managed to do the log ride on my second try and am loving the trail work done. I always ride off to the left at the start of the loop. How does everyone else ride it?

Does anyone know if they have official trail work days on the Yarra trails. I was thinking some work could be done on the off camber/benched trail before you go up the hill and down to the Fairfield Boat House.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

woody45 said:


> Did 65km today on the Yarra trails including the pink ribbon trail and the Hiedleberg drinking fountain loop. Managed to do the log ride on my second try and am loving the trail work done. I always ride off to the left at the start of the loop. How does everyone else ride it?
> 
> Does anyone know if they have official trail work days on the Yarra trails. I was thinking some work could be done on the off camber/benched trail before you go up the hill and down to the Fairfield Boat House.


Just got back from, a quick blast up the Yarra myself, but it was more like 20ish kms for me. I did log ride first go today, i was happy with it, but believe me it wasn't pretty!!! I usually ride the loop counter clockwise, so straight through the gap in the fence and continuing on.

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

waldog said:


> Just got back from, a quick blast up the Yarra myself, but it was more like 20ish kms for me. I did log ride first go today, i was happy with it, but believe me it wasn't pretty!!! I usually ride the loop counter clockwise, so straight through the gap in the fence and continuing on.
> 
> Wal.


What is this log ride? is there new stuff on the drinking fountain loop?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> What is this log ride? is there new stuff on the drinking fountain loop?


There's some shall we say "groomed areas" on the drinking fountain loop. The log ride is basically 2-3 metre long tree trunk laying flat on the ground and is about 4-5 inches wide, it's been placed on the corner that has the big hole on the left if your riding the loop anti-clockwise. It basically cuts through the inside line of the corner. Nothing super exciting, but it's always cool to find some new stuff out on the trail. There's also a nice berm building up on once of the corners in the loop too.

Wal


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

woody45 said:


> Managed to do the log ride on my second try and am loving the trail work done. I always ride off to the left at the start of the loop. How does everyone else ride it?


Same as Wal - anti-clockwise. I'm heading down tonight to see this trail fairy work firsthand. Going to be hot though ...


woody45 said:


> Does anyone know if *they* have official trail work days on the Yarra trails. I was thinking some work could be done on the off camber/benched trail before you go up the hill and down to the Fairfield Boat House.


I don't know if there's even a "they" to speak of when it comes to the Yarra Trails and any work that could be done on them. I've seen rangers drive through a gate near the fountain and drive all the way in to the middle where the hacks keep trying to build some jumps. I was waiting for them to say something to me but it seems they didn't mind us riding the loop. They just poked around, looked annoyingly at the mess, then reversed back out.

As for the section you're talking about hear the boat ramp, from my understanding, it's strictly 'no MTB' from Chandler Highway downstream to the lookout (which encompasses Fairfield boathouse). I am only going on what other people say, since I always seem to be looking in the other direction when I go past the supposed signs that indicate this. No matter how hard I try, I just keep missing those signs, and am thus ignorant while on the trails.

But as for the rest of the trails, I'd happily head down with a rake and a shovel if it were allowed as there's heaps of places where it could be improved to be more sustainable.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Same as Wal - anti-clockwise. I'm heading down tonight to see this trail fairy work firsthand. Going to be hot though ...
> 
> I don't know if there's even a "they" to speak of when it comes to the Yarra Trails and any work that could be done on them. I've seen rangers drive through a gate near the fountain and drive all the way in to the middle where the hacks keep trying to build some jumps. I was waiting for them to say something to me but it seems they didn't mind us riding the loop. They just poked around, looked annoyingly at the mess, then reversed back out.
> 
> ...


I'm in for some trail work, who do we call to find out if it's allowed, Parks Victoria?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Maybe talk to fat tyre fliers, I believe they (or some of their members) have been involved in trail work so they might know the best way to go about getting permission.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

nuclear_powered said:


> As for the section you're talking about hear the boat ramp, from my understanding, it's strictly 'no MTB' from Chandler Highway downstream to the lookout (which encompasses Fairfield boathouse). I am only going on what other people say, since I always seem to be looking in the other direction when I go past the supposed signs that indicate this. No matter how hard I try, I just keep missing those signs, and am thus ignorant while on the trails.
> 
> But as for the rest of the trails, I'd happily head down with a rake and a shovel if it were allowed as there's heaps of places where it could be improved to be more sustainable.


I don't ride the trails all near the boathouse (except at night) because there seem to be no biking signs everywhere. I'm talking about the trails just after the bit where you ride along directly beside the Chandler Highway. If they are the ones you are talking about then I've never seen any signs either.

Thanks Some Guy, I think the Fat Tyre Flyers might be the local club so I might check it out.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

40km on the Yarra trails this morning....perfect weather....faster ever average speed too.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

43km Christchurch >>Port Hills>>Sumner >> Christchurch 

Massive headwind to the extent that i could hardly turn the cranks from Sumner to the city centre. I'm pooped- sun burnt and inhaling food. Perfect


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh yeah, finally got to sample the fabled St. Andrews today. Well worth the wait indeed. Cheers to Hud and his crew for being top tour guides.

Cheers,

Wal, AKA Grant, Wally, Waldog.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

2 laps of the first Chase the Sun series course at Lysty. Another perfect day. Seems like the trail fairies have been at work at Lysty on the Comm Games course - thanks to whomever you are.


----------



## bananakaos (Oct 27, 2006)

nerang state forest both yesterday and saturday. Yesterday rode out on the firetrails for an hour and covered 7.9km!!:madman: That is one hilly ride. it took me less than 15 minutes to come back on the same track going the opposite way. Anyone here ride out there regularly?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

1 lap of the first Chase the Sun series course at Lysterfield... looks like a popular ride... done SS and rigid.


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

30 Kms of dirt road, trail and a rediscovered piece of rocky single track to sharpen up my p*ss poor technical skills.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Silvan/Mt Dande*

Three of us headed out, John, Mitchell and I. Started off dry but after there was constant drizzle keeping things damp. Didn't get cold though as it was quite humid. Lots of slippery logs to negotiate. 30km, a bit over three hours ride time.
Good fun but due to the wet it wouldn't have been a great introduction to Silvan for 1st timers.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Some more pics*

I'm not sure how to upload more than 5 pics at once, or how to put text above each individual pic.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Good to see someone but me still likes HT's.

Good pics.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Sideknob said:


> Good to see someone but me still likes HT's.
> 
> Good pics.


Yeah where's the Superlight Hud?? Don't like getting mud on it? 

After all my mates bailed on a Youies run, I managed 25km along the Yarra trails today. Ventured over to 'The Other Side' of the Yarra for the first time. Found some pretty sweet single track between Freeway Golf and Manningham Rd, but it didn't last very long. In getting there I found the log ride on the fountain loop that was mentioned earlier. Tricky, but much faster just to ride up that root and over it instead (heading counter clockwise). I noticed some of the ruts had been filled in and a berm added too. Nice. There was also a bit of work done upstream on the way to Westerfolds I noticed. Ran into a guy I saw at Forrest over New Years who thankfully worded me up on a pit bull being walked up ahead off it's leash. Hate those dogs. Thankfully the owner had taken his advice and put it on it's leash before I got there.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Yeah where's the Superlight Hud?? Don't like getting mud on it?
> 
> After all my mates bailed on a Youies run, I managed 25km along the Yarra trails today. Ventured over to 'The Other Side' of the Yarra for the first time. Found some pretty sweet single track between Freeway Golf and Manningham Rd, but it didn't last very long. In getting there I found the log ride on the fountain loop that was mentioned earlier. Tricky, but much faster just to ride up that root and over it instead (heading counter clockwise). I noticed some of the ruts had been filled in and a berm added too. Nice. There was also a bit of work done upstream on the way to Westerfolds I noticed. Ran into a guy I saw at Forrest over New Years who thankfully worded me up on a pit bull being walked up ahead off it's leash. Hate those dogs. Thankfully the owner had taken his advice and put it on it's leash before I got there.


Superlight is having its shock serviced. I'm missing it dreadfully.*sobs*
Still, I love my steel HT and its always my choice at silvan.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just got back from a week in Blaire Gowrie on the Mornington Penisula. Got about 4 rides in up and down Arthurs Seat a few times. There are some fun singletracks and super fast fire roads to ride, not to mention on of the hardest (and amazingly well built) downhill tracks I've ridden. Being on a cross-country hardtail can't have helped but I still managed to ride most of the way down with the brake rotors almost red hot by the bottom.

There is some good riding around there, but mostly it gave me some hill practice for the Otway Odyssey.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

The usual 43km ish Port Hills into Sumner- no dabs into Sumner again- with a huge head wind (as usual) that near blew me off (ahem) the skinny trails- with dirt and bits of earth hurtling at me (glasses are good huh) 

What made this ride very special is that i met up with a guy who rides in a club- regular rides in Christchurch and also events.... and i've been invited to join them next ride  After six weeks- meeting up with some fellow riders will be ace!

I also received the house hold stuff by ship yesterday so the hardtail was taken out today  I've missed it ALOT- and it was superb being back carving up the trails and feeling every part of them beneath me.

I've only ridden the dually for a few months and today made my mind up to sell the trek fuel frame and replace it with a steel one that takes 130mm forks and swap over all the parts..... i just prefer hardtails. Yes- i might ride slower on some techy decents- but i love the feeling of acceleration and i judge my speed so much better too on a hardtail.... i have not "woo - hooo'd" for a while and today was definitely had some "woo- hooo" moments 

Here is a piccy of the ride- a lynskey titanium- the wheel and tyres are great for the rocky trails in the hills here- the XTR wheels that i rode before arriving here will only be seen at events like the Otways :thumbsup:






















































It was a sweet day!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

woody45 said:


> ...not to mention on of the hardest (and amazingly well built) downhill tracks I've ridden. Being on a cross-country hardtail can't have helped but I still managed to ride most of the way down with the brake rotors almost red hot by the bottom.


If it's the one I'm thinking of - further around to the North side of the ridge from the Arthurs Seat Road, that's really well hidden, then yeah - I've done this one too. Very hard indeed. Mainly because of how steep it gets. I'm told some of it ventures across into that quarry so I'm going to check that out next time I'm down there.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Just hit up the Yarra today for a quick 20km blast. Was hoping for it to be a lot longer, but my riding companion was feeling the pinch and wasn't keen for much more than what we did.

Hey Nuclear, were you out there today? I just thought i may have passed you on the asphalt that runs beside the Eastern Freeway, realised to late to call out.

Wal.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

waldog said:


> Hey Nuclear, were you out there today? I just thought i may have passed you on the asphalt that runs beside the Eastern Freeway, realised to late to call out.


Nah, wasn't me. Good thing you didn't call out 

Heading to Lysty about 5 - 5:30pm this Wednesday if anyone's interested in a post-work bash?


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

*Wet stuff Sat*

Went out for an ill conceived late Sat ride and nearly got washed into the Yarra at several places! We should have just stuck a trainer in the bath!

This pic is under Heidelberg Rd on Merri Ck:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Piker said:


> Went out for an ill conceived late Sat ride and nearly got washed into the Yarra at several places! We should have just stuck a trainer in the bath!
> 
> This pic is under Heidelberg Rd on Merri Ck:


Noice  I see on the news that Aus has had lots of rain? Is it green everywhere?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

That brings back memories.

I went for a tool around on what's known as the Cahill's Rd. track this arvo after work - I felt a bit flat from a few early mornings. Damn it was loose, gravelly and washed out in places - recent storms have blown down all manner of crap, and the 2.1 Mibros I put back on nearly put me on my face a couple of times, just deciding to "tuck" all of a sudden. I'm going to remount my 2.2 Cortez's and try this getto tubeless caper everyone is on about.

*vomits at thought of extra weight going on bike*


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

44ish KM Lake Taylor to Hurunui Hut. Back on the hardtail and loving it- amazing what a ti frame and 2.3 tyres can do 

Here are some piccys of the group that set out early today


















































































Mental ride


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

75km at St Andrews with Mitchell, J_775 and his mate. Started st 7:30 back to the cars at 4:30. Phew!
Felt pretty good at the end of it though and didn't cramp once.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

230km on roads for me, longest in a day I've ever done. Tagged onto the back of Troy Bailey (holy crap was that ever a stupid idea) and I was cactus by the time we got back to Mt Martha. The cruise home was seriously uncomfortable - never before have I struggled so much to stay balanced and upright.
(I basically didn't eat enough early in and by the time we got to Frankston on the way down was feeling pretty bad).


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

password - great pics. NZ rocks!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

bloodpuddle said:


> password - great pics. NZ rocks!


Thanks mate- yes- it's like being a kid in a candy store! Good times :thumbsup:


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Not quite all on the weekend but when you're on holidays it's always the weekend!. Thursday drove to Canberra, rode around Lake Burley Griffin with the gf, drove home. Drove to Canberra again the next day by myself to ride around Mt Stromlo, didn't realise the Nationals were on there but still rode the XC course during practice time then drove home and rode a 50km road loop. Today rode Manly Dam for the first time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Great country ILMP.

I took the gehtto tubeless Mibros for 35km of dirt road and doubletrack. They are working fine - but low volume tyres like the Mibro are limited bu just how soft you can run them. On the back I was getting a nice ride, but a bit of wallowing in to corners.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Great country ILMP.
> 
> I took the gehtto tubeless Mibros for 35km of dirt road and doubletrack. They are working fine - but low volume tyres like the Mibro are limited bu just how soft you can run them. On the back I was getting a nice ride, but a bit of wallowing in to corners.


Sweet  I'm >< this close to going tubeless for the Otways...... are you running stans or standard? I'm not sure why i'm so scared to go tubeless :skep:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Sweet  I'm >< this close to going tubeless for the Otways...... are you running stans or standard? I'm not sure why i'm so scared to go tubeless :skep:


I had wanted to run Stan's but the LBS didn't have any.  I was about to give up on it when a local XC racer told me to get a can of "pump it up" from Supercheap. It's an aerosol "fix a flat" can that actually blows up the tyre as well as pumping sealant in. About 1/3 of the can in each. To be honest I don't think it's that good a sealant, as it took a long while to seal one little pihole I had in the front tyre's sidewall.

I'm running regular non UST IRC Mibro 2.1's - the 2.2 Kenda Cortez's I wanted to use just wouldn't seal. Rims are 317's with 1.95 - 2.1 Tioga Scraeder valve BMX tubes for the ghetto setup. I've had no issues with sealing at the bead at all.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> I had wanted to run Stan's but the LBS didn't have any.  I was about to give up on it when a local XC racer told me to get a can of "pump it up" from Supercheap. It's an aerosol "fix a flat" can that actually blows up the tyre as well as pumping sealant in. About 1/3 of the can in each. To be honest I don't think it's that good a sealant, as it took a long while to seal one little pihole I had in the front tyre's sidewall.
> 
> I'm running regular non UST IRC Mibro 2.1's - the 2.2 Kenda Cortez's I wanted to use just wouldn't seal. Rims are 317's with 1.95 - 2.1 Tioga Scraeder valve BMX tubes for the ghetto setup. I've had no issues with sealing at the bead at all.


Cheers :thumbsup: I think it's time to try it.... :crazy:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Cheers :thumbsup: I think it's time to try it.... :crazy:


What rubber you going to roll?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> What rubber you going to roll?


They will be setup on the XTR wheels- so maxxis crossmarks...... which will seem like commuting rubber compared to what i've been riding


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> They will be setup on the XTR wheels- so maxxis crossmarks...... which will seem like commuting rubber compared to what i've been riding


Good volume on 'em for the stated size. Was checking out my mate's 2.1's on his I Drive 4 just the other day. :thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Good volume on 'em for the stated size. Was checking out my mate's 2.1's on his I Drive 4 just the other day. :thumbsup:


Yeah- i used a set for the last 12 months- they were great for Aussie trails :thumbsup:


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm using 2.1 u.s.t crossmarks on my notubes arch rims and am loving them. Mainly the low rolling resitence and comfort but the extra grip is noticable (mainly becuase of the lower pressure). I put a scoop and a bit of stans sealant in each and am using stans valves.

It's what I'm going to use for the Otway Odyssey and I think it should be a good setup.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just got back from a 100km epic. Posted pictures up in the passion forum. Great ride!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

A good idea to get a few rides in on your stans setup before a big race to make sure its all okay. I headed to sydney straight after setting up, only to find one was leaking when I got there. Luckily good help was available to fix it up.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> A good idea to get a few rides in on your stans setup before a big race to make sure its all okay. I headed to sydney straight after setting up, only to find one was leaking when I got there. Luckily good help was available to fix it up.


:thumbsup: yeah i never change anything before an event- i'll most likley play with this after the otways....

are you excited yet  ?

taking the hardtail or full boing?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> :thumbsup: yeah i never change anything before an event- i'll most likley play with this after the otways....
> 
> are you excited yet  ?
> 
> taking the hardtail or full boing?


I'm excited! 
Amazing how quickly time passes once it gets to a month away. Only a few more weekends to put in the big rides.
I'll take the Superlight. After 100km and the bumpy Forrest tracks I'll be glad to do a bit of sittin' towards the end. I'm sure you understand, being a rigid HT rider. 
I'm getting SL fettled, I just had the shock serviced, I'll throw on a new chain. check pads and cables and she'll be a goer. 
I'm also planning to re-stans before the Otway. I'm going to run a couple of the new Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25s. I've noticed for '08 they have a new 'snakeskin' model with a tougher sidewall. This is great as they are prone to scraping up easily and then leaking stans. So I'll run one of these on the rear and a standard on the front. Just hope the weather is good.

Though I must admit I loved the Ala Carte out at St Andrews last weekend, 75km of tough riding, there is a certain magic in a steel HT.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

First time out at the Yarra Trails for me today - 7 of us turned up for an FGP club ride, with me being the only one on a hardtail. In the process I managed to wash out once (while deliberately trying to find the limits of my tyres, something I'm trying to learn and get a feel for) and also managed to go over the bars while trying to take a line which I thought would be trickier along a fenceline (it was). Also managed to nearly fall down a steep face of a hill... three times in about five minutes.
2 1/2 hours total on the trails, no idea of the distance. Another 2 hours to ride home.

Might go out to Lysterfield and do two laps on the singlespeed tomorrow.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Very busy on my little loop this morning. Not far in I passed three trail sisters and their Weimeraner trail dawg, then passed another couple, then didn't see a soul after that. Added in a new section that I found out 4x4 driving yesterday - a rollercoaster section through a bunch of gold diggings. A really fun section with lots of loose sections, washouts and a couple of good climbs.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Monster ride today 76km covering pretty much every trail i've ridden on Port Hills to date. Lots and lots of climbing with a gain of nearly 2,842m over the course of 5.5 hrs.

I can honestly say i've never climbed so much in one day  I'm absolutely rooted! Riding on 2.3 tractor tyres also adds that 'little bit of burn . My training for the Otways (well if you can call it that!) of riding most days on the hills seems to be working.....

76km- 6 gels- 5lt water- a flat- terrible sunburn *tutt tutt*- and head winds that made me feel still on most flat sections!- 4 jacket spuds with beans, cheese and pineapple! what a great day. I'm doing nothing for a few days i can tell you!

Profile and some piccys ....



























































































Anyway- i'm off to crash- i'm ****ed


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm coming over one day to ride that open singletrack that goes on forever...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> I'm coming over one day to ride that open singletrack that goes on forever...


:cornut:

I'll be your guide......


----------



## cowleyd (Jan 19, 2004)

Those port hills tracks are awesome, fast and flowing single track!. Probably the highlight of things to do in Christchurch!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

cowleyd said:


> Those port hills tracks are awesome, fast and flowing single track!. Probably the highlight of things to do in Christchurch!


Riding yeah  The trails are quite rocky in most parts though- its not all really smooth single track- but there is heaps 

The city is great too (i think so anyhow  ) with some amazing cafes and places to eat- there is also a buzzing Arts scene too.... and is amazingly bike friendly- like no where else i've seen. The ocean is 10 mins away too.... the Southern Alps an hour away...and the surrounds in any direction have some awesome trails.

For outdoors it's mental here- and so rugged!


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Great pictures. That singletrack looks great and I want to swim in that bay. Looks like a great place to ride!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Nothing I needed a weekend off  Ate ice- cream went to the beach- ate fish and chips - watched TV.

****- I'll have to climb like a dog next week to work it all off- haha.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

I have no bike.....  So, no riding for Grant. Hurry up Dirtworks give me my shock back!!!!


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Victorian State Series round 3 at the You Yangs (Stockyards) for me today. 3rd place in Sport B, absolutely stoked with that performance considering I was expecting 20th or higher at Stockyards.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just completed my final 100km ride before the Otway Odyssey.Good ride, except for a killer headwind in some spots.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Nothing I needed a weekend off  Ate ice- cream went to the beach- ate fish and chips - watched TV.
> 
> ****- I'll have to climb like a dog next week to work it all off- haha.


What he said, except I didn't even go to the beach *laughs*


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Too busy to ride this w/end. Waiting for my new bottom bracket from T7 to replace my 18 month old creaky and clunky Truvative Isis


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

akashra said:


> Victorian State Series round 3 at the You Yangs (Stockyards) for me today. 3rd place in Sport B, absolutely stoked with that performance considering I was expecting 20th or higher at Stockyards.


nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## fezi (May 5, 2007)

44km. 1700 vertical meters climbed + roaring southerly = me shagged. All done on my hardtail converted to a cyclo cross demon bike. Skinny tyres hurt my butt.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

akashra said:


> Victorian State Series round 3 at the You Yangs (Stockyards) for me today.


I headed out there too. 8th in Elite for me, not bad given I had an altercation with a car on the way home from work on friday and spent several hours in emergency .

Not sure if I'll head out on the roady tomorrow morning, might sleep in and rest instead.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

fezi said:


> 44km. 1700 vertical meters climbed + roaring southerly = me shagged. All done on my hardtail converted to a cyclo cross demon bike. Skinny tyres hurt my butt.


Where did you ride? pictures of this cyclocross monster would rock!

Those winds really add some resistance hey :thumbsup:


----------



## fezi (May 5, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> Where did you ride? pictures of this cyclocross monster would rock!
> 
> Those winds really add some resistance hey :thumbsup:


I live on the central coast of NSW. So from my door to the National Park is maybe 5km. I'll take some pics of the bike tommorow. I love riding in the wind generally, mostly we get a north easterly and it usually pushes me home but todays southerly was a killer coming home.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

On friday I parked the car at Sth Warrandyte fires station, took the singletrack down to Warrandyte, crossed the bridge, turned down osbourne road and threaded my way through back street and singletrack to Menzies road. Took Menzies road all the way up to Eltham-Yarra Glen road (Nice amount of singletrack along the edge of the road) and hooked up to the singletrack that comes out at the antique store, then went on to do the usual ST Andrews loop) 75km all up.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Some Guy said:


> I headed out there too. 8th in Elite for me, not bad given I had an altercation with a car on the way home from work on friday and spent several hours in emergency .


Fair effort of you to catch and pass Jack. Him and Ronan passed me on the last lap at the top of Cressy Climb, with Ben Randall not far behind. You were a long way behind when you came across the line after I finished, so nice work


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Headed out to the You Yangs and discovered the aforementioned State Series (had no idea it was on). Looked like an interesting course - I think it included some of the link track that's partially built which eventually end up at the new section they're replacing over the other side of the park. Nice bit of track that. Lucky we'd made it back to the top carpark by the time the race leaders were coming through. Also lucky they weren't using some of the DH tracks so we had somewhere to ride ... though I missed not having Cressy to ride on.

Lots of expensive bikes by the looks of it. The Felt guys seemed to be in the lead when we were watching.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

When the Elites started passing me on my third lap, Spink (Giant) and Jackson (Scott) passed me in the middle of the big climb; Litgermoet (Specialized) at the bottom of the firetrail climb; Maebus (Ducati) at the top; Ronan (Specialized) and Jack (Felt) in the first minute of the Cressey Climb descent; Randall (Kona) halfway down the descent.
That I'm aware of, none of the other Elites lapped me, but the places certainly changed a lot between then and the finish.

Hardly makes it sound like "The Felt guys" were winning though


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

akashra said:


> Hardly makes it sound like "The Felt guys" were winning though


This was the first lap, at the top of cressy. Obviously their virtue didn't hold out for subsequent laps 

I thought I saw 2 guys with Felt jerseys but if you're saying there was only one, it wouldn't surprise me - I really know nothing about the race scene. It was probably the same guy and I was seeing double from being tired. In any case, I just found it interesting to watch.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

akashra said:


> When the Elites started passing me on my third lap, Spink (Giant) and Jackson (Scott) passed me in the middle of the big climb; Litgermoet (Specialized) at the bottom of the firetrail climb; Maebus (Ducati) at the top; Ronan (Specialized) and Jack (Felt) in the first minute of the Cressey Climb descent; Randall (Kona) halfway down the descent.
> That I'm aware of, none of the other Elites lapped me, but the places certainly changed a lot between then and the finish.
> 
> Hardly makes it sound like "The Felt guys" were winning though


Not sure how Matt passed you then, he was behind me for the whole race :?. Jack was up there with the top 4 guys after the first lap though, so I'm not surprised someone would think he was winning .


----------



## fezi (May 5, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> Where did you ride? pictures of this cyclocross monster would rock!
> 
> Those winds really add some resistance hey :thumbsup:


Pics as requested. I didnt notice when I wacked these wheels/tyres on but there is next to no clearance on the front end.... it works. I'm waiting on some drop bars for it. I tried fitting a 36/50 chainring I've got lying around but it fouls on the chainstay.


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

44km tomorrow on my Ironhorse HT (followed by a quenching ale) on my ADO/RDO, and a lazy 45km on the roadie before playing Dad on Saturday night.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Legs sore from a gym workout midweek, so I headed for the steeper hills where I could spin rather than push. Saw the biggest golden orb web I've ever seen - would have stretched 15 feet across, very intricate, and with a suitably large orb weaver in the middle. I'd hate to ride through the thing...

My bottom bracket is on the way out, and for some odd reason my order from T7 over a week ago hasn't arrived yet - which is very unusual.

My LBS got me some Stan's in so I'm running that in my getto setup - much better than the makeshift stuff I was using before.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Legs sore from a gym workout midweek, so I headed for the steeper hills where I could spin rather than push. Saw the biggest golden orb web I've ever seen - would have stretched 15 feet across, very intricate, and with a suitably large orb weaver in the middle. I'd hate to ride through the thing...
> 
> My bottom bracket is on the way out, and for some odd reason my order from T7 over a week ago hasn't arrived yet - which is very unusual.
> 
> My LBS got me some Stan's in so I'm running that in my getto setup - much better than the makeshift stuff I was using before.


Nice work :thumbsup: T7 delays? yeh quite odd. I recently got some Endura gels and drink powder for next to nothing.... bloody great stuff. Nothing worse than a dodge BB- shows that you do teh K's though :thumbsup:

I've kinda stopped posting my rides (unless they are in a different local  ) because i'm out riding most evenings at present.... i'd hate to be spamming with the same old :thumbsup:

A ride of interest here has been Bottle lake Park here in Christchurch- again just 10 mins away form my front door!. I've ridden it twice last week and one was in a huge thunder storm!!!! Its nice flowy singletrack through pine forests next to the ocean. Very nice to be able to hammer the single track as well as some monster ups and technical stuff on Port Hills. The google earth file is on my blog if you are interested 

I'm finding new stuff to ride weekly! Recently changed tyres to conti speed king supersonics which i had used once last season- never rated them AT ALL in Aus- but on wet soil (its been raining heaps) they rock!!! And going from 2.3 800g+ tread to skinny 450g rubber makes me feel like a pro!! hahah! One thing for sure though- I've found the place that i'll be riding single speed over winter- Bottle Lake is perfect!..... as it has no major climbs just ups n' downs and single track everywhere!

Talking of rain- 40+mm in 36hrs here- its been mental. Crater Rim race called off too. First rain I've seen in 3 months! and very unusual apparently for here.

I'm off to Port hills tomorrow for some k's before flying to Aus on Wednesday- we are heading to the Yarra Trails for a social ride before heading to the Otways for the 23rd. Should be a blast!

If you are nr Melb mate- maybe we could grab a drink and talk bikes when i arrive? (or go riding!!)

Most of my shenanigans are in my blog


----------



## Skavin (Feb 11, 2008)

ilostmypassword & fezi:
I am looking at getting a GPS setup for my MTB. What Hardware and software are you using?
I like the idea of looking at it in google earth


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

I used (until I lost it) a Garmin Edge 305. It's more of a bike computer than a GPS, with heart rate and cadence functions. The new 705 has a colour screen and better mapping functions, if I had the cash I'd definitely go for one of those.

On the software front I used garmin's included package, and another program called Sportstracks.


----------



## Skavin (Feb 11, 2008)

Some Guy said:


> I used (until I lost it) a Garmin Edge 305. It's more of a bike computer than a GPS, with heart rate and cadence functions. The new 705 has a colour screen and better mapping functions, if I had the cash I'd definitely go for one of those.
> 
> On the software front I used garmin's included package, and another program called Sportstracks.


Lost? Stolen, fell off while riding, misplaced or other?
I was looking at the 705 but they are not here till the end of March. My LBS is chasing the importer for me.
My wife has a forerunner 305 as she is doing a triathlon. I will have a look at Sportstracks.


----------



## fezi (May 5, 2007)

I use a garmin 305. I've only had it a for two weeks so I'm realatively new to it. Software I'm using atm is called sporttracks. Its a us based thing that does most things although I really havent used it that much yet.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Did a bit of a mixup of rolling dirt roads and rocky, washed out doubletrack yesterday. Lots of loose rock, gravel and holes full of washed out loam. The Stan's equipped Mibros are still going strong - though it's hard to run really low pressure in a smallish tyre that has a super supple casing. Hit a corner too fast and you can feel the tyres wallow if they are too soft.

I think my 2.2 Cortez's would be awesome tubeless.

Got me new bottom bracket - hip hooray! (the ballsup was my fault, not T7's....) So no more clunky cranks for me!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Last night I did a short 1.5 hour singletrack ride with the bloke from across the road (a died in the wool roadie) and his mate. Loose dirt and gravel pits abounded.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hit up the Yarra Trails and the pink ribbon loop yesterday arvo - really lovin that loop. I do this ride nearly twice a week regularly now, and it's awesome to have something so close by, and to add some hills to the normally flat Yarra trails.

Note: Got stung in the head by a bee near all those prickly flowery bushes. 2nd time stung in the head under the helmet (first time was European wasp). What are the odds??


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

KAOS shop ride on Saturday morning - about 4 hours in the saddle; 2 1/2 hours out at Lysterfield on Sunday getting the new Anthem all set up.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Hit up the Yarra Trails and the pink ribbon loop yesterday arvo - really lovin that loop. I do this ride nearly twice a week regularly now, and it's awesome to have something so close by, and to add some hills to the normally flat Yarra trails.
> 
> Note: Got stung in the head by a bee near all those prickly flowery bushes. 2nd time stung in the head under the helmet (first time was European wasp). What are the odds??


I can fail to notice a beesting now, having been stung so many times of late. But those European wasps bloody HURT. :eekster:


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Lucky you, I got stung by a bee at Eildon doing a practice lap on Saturday, and nearly had it end my race the next day due to my arm swelling up like a balloon. Never had a problem before, so that was a little scary.


----------



## rookiemistake (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey nuclear, where abouts on the Yarra Trail is the Pink Ribbon loop? I am new to riding, just done Lysterfield a few times and Yarra Trail a couple of times, as I live on the Mullum Mullum trail extension


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

rookiemistake said:


> Hey nuclear, where abouts on the Yarra Trail is the Pink Ribbon loop? I am new to riding, just done Lysterfield a few times and Yarra Trail a couple of times, as I live on the Mullum Mullum trail extension


If you're riding the Yarra Trail downstream from where Mullum Mullum creek feeds into it, then you're probably riding right past it. It's located in Candlebark Park, which is on the other side of Fitzsimmons Lane to Westerfolds (i.e. on the East side of Fitz Ln). This link should land you in the centre of the Park:
http://www.street-directory.com.au/sd_new/mapsearch.cgi?SuburbID=11924&star=5&PCode=3004&heading=&x=145.14268527306882&RegionID=47&y=-37.74313962084233&level=6&CouncilID=598&StateID=1

The way I start the loop is by riding south up the hill along the track that runs to the left (according to map) alongside the trail coming off the footbridge over the Yarra. This trail crosses the Main Yarra Trail (gravel), so if you were heading down the Main Yarra trail from Mullum Mullum, then just after you pass the turnoff to the footbridge, you would turn left up the trail. Keep going up the hill to the left of an empty dam, then there's a trail heading off to the right into the bush. From here I pretty much just follow the most used trail and about 4 -5km later I'm back at the start. Along the way you will see little bits of pink ribbon tied to trees.

I'm probably going to head out there tonight or tomorrow so PM me if you want to meet up.


----------



## rookiemistake (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks nuclear, I won't be able to ride until Saturday arvo, too much work on atm mate. If you are planning on heading out there then let me know though


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Went out to Silvan, up to Olinda and down inot Doonagalla. Those trails are in great nick at the moment. 35+km and I am feeling flat as a board - 1 week after the Odyssey.
A few of us are planning to do my Warrandyte circuit- including the pink ribbon section of the yarra trails next sat. Could make it an MTBR ride if there is interest. Will start a thread next week.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Couple of hours of singletrack and dirt roads, a few good climbs with my buddy and sometimes MTBR poster HardDrive.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

port hills 45km +. as for the maxxis crossmarks.... i rode them at the otways and here- all i can say is that they are going on my commuter- what total shite


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Rode the full loop at Sparrow's Hill on Saturday. First time out there on the hardtail. First crash on the hardtail too around Sparrow's Loop. Easy road ride this morning along the M7.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> port hills 45km +. as for the maxxis crossmarks.... i rode them at the otways and here- all i can say is that they are going on my commuter- what total shite


No good eh? My mate has a set on his I Drive and is pretty happy with them by and large. That said, there does seem to be a lot of tread ramping going on, which I'd not a huge fan of, especially on a back tyre.

My LBS has some of the new Monorails coming in - interesting looking tyre but once again a really ramped centre tread.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Victorian State Series Round 4 up at Jubber Land (Castlemaine) for me today. 4th place. Seriously boring/lonely race. Once again, Hossack sandbagged and won by over 3 minutes to Consto. Seriously shameful that kinda behavior :/

On a lighter note, I wanted to copy a quote from my weblog, mostly praising CVRR for the top job of running the event they did - a I've been getting sick of the absolute farce organization of some other events. CVRR running the event today just went to prove that top notch event management CAN be pulled off.


Zero said:


> But on another note, there's something to be said for the organisers (Central Vic Rocky Riders) - they seriously did everything right. There was signage all the way from the closest town to find the venue. You could actually talk to the organisers (I'm not sure what it is about the lack of people skills in cycling, but I've certainly noticed it). The track was clearly marked and not at all ambiguous. It had A and B lines. All categories were started far enough apart such that they didn't interfere with each other. The timing was done with no hiccups. The presentations were started (and completed) in a timely manner. They had their barbecue and drinks available. And most importantly, results were available not long after 4pm the same day!
> Seriously guys, top job.


From http://zero.racetime.com.au/?act=show&id=38223


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> No good eh? My mate has a set on his I Drive and is pretty happy with them by and large. That said, there does seem to be a lot of tread ramping going on, which I'd not a huge fan of, especially on a back tyre.
> 
> My LBS has some of the new Monorails coming in - interesting looking tyre but once again a really ramped centre tread.


They just lack traction out of the seat on the looser surfaces here..... and wash out terribly on loose over top.... as for rocky stuff..... lol. Don't get me wrong- they were fine for a season when i rode them downunder on smooth hardpack..... but I'm discovering that a few more g's and some tread work better for me these days 

I'm going to treat myself to a set of UST i think..... but what? hmmmmm :thumbsup:


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just went out for a quick ride around Hiedleberg. Hadn't been out for a proper ride in two weeks so it was good to get out again, even just for 30 km.

Good news though for me. I got a job at The Bicycle Superstore, Nunawading, building up bikes. No more paying $15 for new cables anymore!


----------



## singlespeedray (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, I went for a trundle at Lysterfield Lake and its a beautiful place indeed. 
Stayed away from the Olympic course but wandered around the perimeter of the park

Its been a long time since I''ve ridden and bumped into other riders, but I couldn't help noticing things about the average rider out there.

A question for you all, do you give way to riders going uphill or do you try and mow them down?

Everytime I got into a rhythm, some idiot thinks he on a private DH course. 


I agree DH is fun, but not at the expense of causing an accident.

Ray


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

woody45 said:


> Just went out for a quick ride around Hiedleberg. Hadn't been out for a proper ride in two weeks so it was good to get out again, even just for 30 km.
> 
> Good news though for me. I got a job at The Bicycle Superstore, Nunawading, building up bikes. No more paying $15 for new cables anymore!


Hooray!

Discounts for all!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

singlespeedray said:


> Well, I went for a trundle at Lysterfield Lake and its a beautiful place indeed.
> Stayed away from the Olympic course but wandered around the perimeter of the park
> 
> Its been a long time since I''ve ridden and bumped into other riders, but I couldn't help noticing things about the average rider out there.
> ...


yeah uphill should have the right of way.... but manners and following rules has never been a strong point on most of Australia's trails  Lack of education towards trail rules Australia wide is a real problem. Lysterfield though seems to have park rangers that seem to not give a toss  Sadly at lystefield you will often see people riding without helmets, not riding on defined trails, harassing wildlife, dropping rubbish, walkers on bike trails... again oblivious to the laws/ rules.

Some simple signage on entry outlining the rules of the trail would help 

Shame that you experienced a bummer ride at Lysterfield though- as it can be a great place to ride. I recommend riding week days to avoid the muppets.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Had the first of what is hoped to be several rides this week on the Forrest trails in the Otways yesterday - part of my 'work from Apollo Bay for a week' plan.

Sunday I stuck to the Forrest trailhead. Started by climbing up Barildjaru trail to the Lake Elizabeth turnoff, then back down Red Carpet Run (which funnily enough had a red carpet down near the blackberry bushes - first time I've sen this, dunno what tree it is that leaves that red stuff though). Such an awesome run, though I think I preferred it over New Years before they chopped back a lot of the undergrowth near the end of the run. Saw signs of many a stack - washouts into the bushes etc. Looks like people had fun here during the Odyssey. The trail was still in excellent condition though.

Stopped to take a few pics with the phone but forgot cable so I'll post them later. After this I did this run again (up and back) without stopping for pics, then crossed the main road to try out the trails on the west side of the Forrest - Apollo Bay Rd. Never done these ones, but I have to say - awesome! Started out on the basic Roller Coaster, then onto Third Time Lucky, before branching off to Follow The Dog, which has so many awesome berms and jumps. Some pretty steep climbs, but rewarded with perfectly linked berms on the way down - makes me wonder what the guys who built the ones at Lysterfield were thinking.

The best part about riding here is that it's 30 mins (25 if you nail it with no slow cars in front of you) from the beach. Chilly when you first get in, but perfect way to cool off after a few hours in the saddle.

Anyway, tomorrow when it cools down I might do a few local rides, then back out to Forrest and the Yaugher trails later in the week - hopefully a few MTBR'ers might be joining me.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

ilostmypassword said:


> Lysterfield though seems to have park rangers that seem to not give a toss  Sadly at lystefield you will often see people riding without helmets, not riding on defined trails, harassing wildlife, dropping rubbish, walkers on bike trails... again oblivious to the laws/ rules.
> 
> Some simple signage on entry outlining the rules of the trail would help


We discussed the "give way to climbers" at the last Peddlers club meeting, and the feedback has gone back to the ranger(s) - signage will hopefully be going up soonish.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

I got out on all 3 bikes on the Weekend
A quick Saturday morning road ride before the wife went to work
Raced BMX with the kids at Park Orchards Saturday arvo
Did the Great Dividing Trail from Ballarat to Creswick and back on Sunday

All in all a well rounded weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

Went for a quick lap around Manly Dam this morning before work , it could do with a few weeks of fine weather


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I Like Dirt said:


> I got out on all 3 bikes on the Weekend
> A quick Saturday morning road ride before the wife went to work
> Raced BMX with the kids at Park Orchards Saturday arvo
> Did the Great Dividing Trail from Ballarat to Creswick and back on Sunday
> ...


What sort of trail is GDT over that section?


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

The GDT as it leaves Ballarat is basically a granitic sand path. You then go under the freeway and the scenery and trail changes completely.
From here through to almost Creswick it is either singletrack or firetrail. Some of the single track was on raised "humps" and skirted way too close to trees to get around.
Navigationally it was a little tricky - although well signposted there were many turnoffs from one trail to the next with the trail markers generally on the inside of the corners. Fortunately I was tagging along with a mate who had done it a couple of times so just followed him.
There is a lot of singletrack around there that we did not go on that Phil tells me is quite technical - particularly at Nerrina also said that further on the trail goes to singletrack for 10+Km 
I'd go back ther for another visit


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Just got back from doing the Old Horden Vale road down at Apollo Bay. Such a cool little track that one, nice and overgrown. A few log jumps have been added since I rode it a few years ago, but the soggy corner has deteriorated to the point you have to get off and walk it. Chased either a fox or a ginger cat for about 100m - kinda only got glimpses of it. Once at the bottom I rode up and back along Apollo Bay - Beech Forest Rd for a few km, then along a bit of trail to Marengo - a nice single track some kids had been making was overgrown and disused, pity. Then back to town. So many places where some wicked trails could be cut - if only it wasn't all private property 

Heading back to Forrest tomorrow to spend a few hours on the Yaugher trails, with maybe one more Red Carpet run to finish off.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

I Like Dirt said:


> The GDT as it leaves Ballarat is basically a granitic sand path. You then go under the freeway and the scenery and trail changes completely.
> From here through to almost Creswick it is either singletrack or firetrail. Some of the single track was on raised "humps" and skirted way too close to trees to get around.
> Navigationally it was a little tricky - although well signposted there were many turnoffs from one trail to the next with the trail markers generally on the inside of the corners. Fortunately I was tagging along with a mate who had done it a couple of times so just followed him.
> There is a lot of singletrack around there that we did not go on that Phil tells me is quite technical - particularly at Nerrina also said that further on the trail goes to singletrack for 10+Km
> I'd go back ther for another visit


I rode the Great Dividing Trail with a guy called Phil about mid last year. Great trail, especially the singletrack on top of the water race (with the un-passable trees).

If the Phil your talking about rides a giant trance I think it's probably the same guy.

Just got back from a 40km ride on the trails just before Westerfolds park and found a big new singletrack on a river that comes off the Yarra. I didn't get to explore it totally as I ran out of time but I'm definatly heading back this weekend.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

woody45 said:


> I rode the Great Dividing Trail with a guy called Phil about mid last year. Great trail, especially the singletrack on top of the water race (with the un-passable trees).
> 
> If the Phil your talking about rides a giant trance I think it's probably the same guy.


Yeah - he works with your dad right!
I was suposed to do the 12 hr with you until I buggered up my knee
This internet is a small place EH!


----------



## kbryant (Jul 25, 2006)

First time on this thread, but thought I'd better share a few photos of some Fraser Coast riding. It was perfect conditions, after the last 2 months of wet weather the trails had finally dried out. THe only negative would be the deep ruts on some great flowy tracks thanks to some tools on motos.The photos are courtesy of a German bloke called Steffen. He's keen to experience as much of Australia as possible.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Cool pics kbryant. It sure is a lot greener than my dustbowl in Victoria.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

I Like Dirt said:


> Yeah - he works with your dad right!
> I was suposed to do the 12 hr with you until I buggered up my knee
> This internet is a small place EH!


Yeah he does in at the ECC. Oh so that was you for the twelve hour. Small world!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Rode the Port Hills yesterday (no different to every second day )- but the summer has been bl oody magnificent here- the best in 10 yrs. Most days 22- 23 degs with sun and a breeze.

I made a point of making it a leisurely ride and took heaps of photos- chatted to riders- and generally enjoyed the beauty and weather here. I spent most of the ride on the Rapaki track to Evans Pass section to Vic Park via the Traverse and then down near the lava flow track into the city.

I've also been riding some new rubber SCHWALBE-LITTLE ALBERT & NOBBY NIC. Great tyres- but I'm still missing a larger bag as the rocks here are punishing on a XC bike/ wheelset. I think I'll be throwing the Specialized Enduro set on again. Once the Cove handjob frame arrives- I'll be pretty much riding a 120mm trail bike here- as I'm not interested in how long things take me these days- just how much fun I can have eh 

Anyhow- great summer- great riding. Here are some photos. I'm off riding up again today to watch the Downhill champs on teh Lava Flow track- I'll post a few more piccys later.

Have a good one.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow what a ride and event today. It was kind of warm in the city (24degs ) so I was surprised to find the biggest head wind I've ridden in yet as I turned towards the hills. I could hardly turn the damn cranks! So much for an "easy ride" seeing as I was out yesterday too 

The head wind- side wind- left wind - right wind lol was there all the way up the Rapaki track to the DH run at the Lava flow (one of the many "black run" tracks here). To keep the bike from wondering up the Rapaki it required even more body weight forward as per usual (which is usually a fair bit eh) which really got the back and belly screaming!

It was that windy once i got the the event that (i kid you not) my self and the bike were ner physically being blown over! No option but to stash the bike and walk to take photos in fear of being blown away!

As for the event- it is my first DH and it was a lot of fun. What stood out was the "young guns" on bloody hardtails! - most of which were bigger than the rider!

After an hour or so of watching some of the most spectacular stacks that I've ever witnessed- off i went downwards on the flowing farm track into single track back to the city.

Here are a few photos.




































































































What a bl oody great weekend of cycle related goodness!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I headed for the loose rocky hills of Mt Herbert near home. I had intended to go out early to beat the heat, but a package arrived courtesy of eBay which distracted me a tad.

It was 10:00 by the time I rolled out and already hot. The rolling dirt road hills that lead to the start of the thick bush and start of the main ascent had been graded - so I had sections of two inch deep talcum powder, then sections of one inch bluestone that had been put down. It was interesting to see the different tracks in the powdery stuff - what looked like snake or lizard stacks, other MTB treads and the footprints of walkers.

The last bit of climbing was as loose as all get-out, all marbles and gravelly crap and I had to get off a few times. Coming down was washout city and my little 2.1 Mibro's were struggling for once. Bloody hell it's dry - dead plants, depressed looking kangaroos, absence of birds - this droguht is getting way beyond a joke.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

We did a loop from Wonga Park/Warrandyte out to the pink ribbon trails, then back. Good fun, 45 easy km, though we did miss another 4km of ST in Warrandyte SP. Then in the arvo my brother and I headed out to Kurth Kiln NP near Gembrook, we used to go out here a lot some years ago. Lots of narrow trails and smooth singletrack, excellent rigid SS country. Did 25km, there is heaps of potential here for big rides, though there is not much in the way of techy trails.
We were intrigued to see a Parks sign warning of wild dog 'leg-hold capture devices' and we wondered how different these were to a plain old 'trap'.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> We did a loop from Wonga Park/Warrandyte out to the pink ribbon trails, then back. Good fun, 45 easy km, though we did miss another 4km of ST in Warrandyte SP. Then in the arvo my brother and I headed out to Kurth Kiln NP near Gembrook, we used to go out here a lot some years ago. Lots of narrow trails and smooth singletrack, excellent rigid SS country. Did 25km, there is heaps of potential here for big rides, though there is not much in the way of techy trails.
> We were intrigued to see a Parks sign warning of wild dog 'leg-hold capture devices' and we wondered how different these were to a plain old 'trap'.


Nice shots mate. I used to rid eat Kirth Kin a few yrs ago. Some lung busting fireroad climbs if i remember....... :thumbsup: Turns to **** is the wet though once the motor bikes get out there.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Mt Beauty 6 hour for me on Sunday - solo. 14th at the end in rather hot weather where one rider was carted of to hospital after the race with dehydration/heat stroke.

Some Guy will have an interesting story which I'll let him tell himself


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

That would be a very slow story in my current state.

http://racing.thylacinecycles.com/


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Can't say I've managed to get out recently...two straight weeks on call for work and the longest ever heat wave (it's official) in local history are making it rather difficult. Yeah, I know, I'm whingeing, but this drought is way beyond joking about...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

L'il Matt said:


> Can't say I've managed to get out recently...two straight weeks on call for work and the longest ever heat wave (it's official) in local history are making it rather difficult. Yeah, I know, I'm whingeing, but this drought is way beyond joking about...


Things are looking grim. The drought is continuing, interest rates and petrol going up, Melbourne is outgrowing itself and the ruts are getting bigger at Lysterfield. Where will it end??:skep:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Hud said:


> Things are looking grim. The drought is continuing, interest rates and petrol going up, Melbourne is outgrowing itself and the ruts are getting bigger at Lysterfield. Where will it end??:skep:


And the Yarra river has a high faecal level apparently. :eekster:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Sideknob said:


> And the Yarra river has a high faecal level apparently. :eekster:


Thanks .... now I have visions of crossing paths with people hanging their backsides over the river bank to snap one off.

Speaking of which, headed down there on Monday for a ride with the crew - the usual Heidelberg to Pink Ribbon & back. I have to say, for a 23km ride, I think I prefer that to Lysterfield these days. Of course it helps with the Yarra being only 5 min away. But yeah, Lysterfield just isn't worth the drive anymore. Especially with the recent trail work they've done - they ruined a couple of great high speed sections.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Thanks .... now I have visions of crossing paths with people hanging their backsides over the river bank to snap one off.


Beware the Chokito floating down the river.

Honestly, when I read about the crime, the gangs, the traffic congestion, the poor public transport, the pooh filled river and the crazy cost of housing, I'm so glad I got out of that place.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Beware the Chokito floating down the river.
> 
> Honestly, when I read about the crime, the gangs, the traffic congestion, the poor public transport, the pooh filled river and the crazy cost of housing, I'm so glad I got out of that place.


Same here  But seriously though it was only a matter of time before it became unstuck with the main focus on Economy. Rudd has a **** load of work to do.... poor bastard.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Same here  But seriously though it was only a matter of time before it became unstuck with the main focus on Economy. Rudd has a **** load of work to do.... poor bastard.


With wee little John Brumby having been handed the job here, I have no faith at all things will get better. Nothing worse than a premier nobody voted for.....

Anyway, such things need not worry those of us who possess the time and space travel machine that is the mountain bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> With wee little John Brumby having been handed the job here, I have no faith at all things will get better. Nothing worse than a premier nobody voted for


You didn't vote for Steve Bracks either - here's the biggest failing of our political system. You voted for your local candidate. The sooner people stop voting for a party, thinking they've voting for the leader of it, the better.
All Brumby is is the leader of the party which holds the most seats. Noone voted him leader.

There's absolutely nothing to stop a party appointing the next Adolf Hitler*/George Bush as their leader if that person gets voted into their own electorate seat.
You see, Americans need to wear blame - they actually voted for their guy. We don't vote for ours.

* = Note, AH was appointed to the role of Chancellor, not voted. His candidacy for the presidency, which was by popular vote, was defeated by Hindenburg. And so ends the history lesson of something I just wanted to clear up which so many people fail to realise, despite how irrelevant it is to this thread 

Okay. Back to regular programming...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

akashra said:


> You see, Americans need to wear blame - they actually voted for their guy.


Actually, it's quite a lot more complex than that. Voters in the US vote for a candidate (elector) who is part of an 'electoral college', who then votes for them on behalf of their county & state. Most of the time these candidates are aligned to go with the popular vote beforehand, but there have been times in the history of US elections where it has been the case the person voted to the White House has won the most number of electoral votes, but not the most number of popular votes. The most recent of these is none other than George W Bush (1st term election). So - in this case, they didn't actually vote for their guy.

Please don't get the impression I'm a fan of the US or anything. I just like The West Wing (the TV show) and when I couldn't understand what the heck was going on, I read up on it. It really is an extremely convoluted process compared to ours.


akashra said:


> Okay. Back to regular programming...


Indeed - anyone up for a Yarra - Pink Ribbon ride this arvo?


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

The Yarra may be bad, but unfortunately the lower end of the Murray is no better, and diminishing rapidly. I've no interest in entering into the whole slanging match over the the control over the river...but it is painfully obvious that a solution needs to be found that transcends petty politics and corporate vested interests...or we're all up to our necks in Sideknob's high faecal level.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Headed back up Port Hills tonight and (at last?) I have worked out my fav tyre combo.

As you may have read- initially i was running a Speccy Eskar on the rear and Enduro on the front. Great setup- but became kinda sluggish to accelerate. Anyway to cut a seemingly long story short i've settled on a Specialized Eskar 2.3 at the front and a skinny 2.1 Little Albert for the rear. I had a grin from ear to ear. The lines i took were totally different to just two days ago... rocks were just begging me to ride over them with the big bag back on the front.

These eskars are bloody awesome tyres. Sticky, grippy in loose over and gravel, loves rocky stuff and roll so so well. The little Albert is grippy too- but is already wearing fast- but accelerates like a hooker in a hurry (apparently *ahem*)

This review pretty much spot on - http://www.leelikesbikes.com/two-rides-specialized-eskar-armadillo-elite-23-tires.html

lol oh how I've grown to ****ing hate skinny XC tyres on the front end on loose rocky goodness 

As for the ride tonight - bloody awesome. I'm waiting for my GoPro video camera to be repaired under warranty and i'll post some riding as soon as it lands.

Heading out to do the Anaconda decent into sumner on sunday with a group of mates to end up eating fish and chips on the beach - I'll post some piccys.

Damn warm over there i see? What is that all about high 30's for what 2 weeks? You guys must be exhausted. Take it easy out there eh.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

I think Adelaide has had 14 days in a row over 35. Last two days have got to over 40 here. Bloody hot! I'm planning a big ride from my house out to Lysterfield for a mountain bike and back. Looks like I'll be heading off very early morning!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

L'il Matt said:


> The Yarra may be bad, but unfortunately the lower end of the Murray is no better, and diminishing rapidly. I've no interest in entering into the whole slanging match over the the control over the river...but it is painfully obvious that a solution needs to be found that transcends petty politics and corporate vested interests...* or we're all up to our necks in Sideknob's high faecal level*.


And that, dear friends, will be most uncool. :eekster:


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Ahh finally a trail ride, a real trail ride 

Went for a ride down the Munda Biddi Trail out of Nannup (WA) to a local swimming hole. Lol, that's after I wen't around in a few circles around a real sandy moto trail (thinking - "it's supposed to be easier than this"). Trail was quite good - I thought it may have been like a groomed granny grade thing to cater for all, but it was not bad, nice singletrack & bends.
Have to get the fitness back up so I can ride further, the 30k (guessing) return trip is pushing it at the moment!

Oh this is on my new STP 0, so still getting to know the bike. It's set up for trail riding wilth a Pike. Feels great around the corners!


----------



## aaron01 (May 17, 2006)

Went ouot for 3hours this moring on the cyclocross with the kids in tow in their trailer, did a few fire trails and alot of parks and coffee, awsome:thumbsup:


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

All my riding so far since Wednesday has been on my new singlespeed. Well it's actually a pretty old and crappy mountain bike that I turned into my get around town/mountain bike when I feel like it bike. It's alot of fun to ride around the streets and on singletrack, although it can get a bit shaky and unsteady if it's too rough.























Tomorow I'm heading off for an early morning ride around the Yarra trails before the heat kicks in. I guess I'll have to head to Lysterfield another time


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry ducktape, didn't intend to hijack the thread for some sort of quasi environmental rant, but even carving the local trails will only prove a distraction from the grim realities of life for so long...speaking of which, first ride in a week, another tomorrow, building up for the start of the XC race season in two weeks. Woo hoo! To be honest, I suck, but having looked at the stats, I'm still faster half the field in the equivalent category in the next youngest age group. If nothing else, that's good for the ego.


----------



## Xenotime (Jun 1, 2006)

waldog said:


> I'm back, what a ride! Went on so many tracks that i've never ridden before, day was great until this happened......


Geesus! How did that happened?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

<offtopic>

Anyone heard from Sicwombat? I've not seen him post in here for yonks! Are you still hitting the dirt Sicwombat?

</offtopic>


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Port Hills to Godley Head today- bloody awesome day on the trails with 20 degs and cloud cover.

I have not ridden to Godley head until today and i'm loving the steep rocky techy climbs and decents with mind blowing coastal views on offer. Each week I'm finding new stuff to ride in the hills- great stuff.

We met up with family in Sumner for some fish and chips and other salty snacks! Then rode back to the city. A good 4+ hours on the hills full of grins all round!

One careless moment (and trying to show off *ahem*) caused a over the bar moment resulting in some severe hand bruising/ damage- i'm having more spills of late of the 'over the bar variety' because poor line choice through rock gardens at speed is not a good look. I think I'll back off a tad until my new Cove Hand Job frame and Revelation fork arrives....... 

Here are some shots of the day- 3 hardtails too


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Great pics. I really like that Orange HT. 

No ride for me this w/end as I was pressed for time due to work. And on top of that my quads and hammies felt like they'd been hit with a meat tenderiser from what I did at the gym the other day. So in an effort to stretch them out and as I didn't have a few hours for a ride, I went for a run as part of my crosstraining. Bloody hot.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Great pics. I really like that Orange HT.
> 
> No ride for me this w/end as I was pressed for time due to work. And on top of that my quads and hammies felt like they'd been hit with a meat tenderiser from what I did at the gym the other day. So in an effort to stretch them out and as I didn't have a few hours for a ride, I went for a run as part of my crosstraining. Bloody hot.


Yeah the p7 is a great looking bike for sure. Very simple and functional :thumbsup: John lived and worked in the UK for a number of years and brought it back with him.

Running huh? I run a bit here and there- bloo dy hurts like hell if you don't do it regularly eh? But like you say- great if time is an issue.

Yeah the heat seems to be messing people up- weeks of 30+ is not good. I can only how its messing people up- never mind the electricity consumption across the country due to air con!!!

Oh my had is now blue and 4 inches of blue now extend down my wrist. Jesus is hurts and jesus i'm a muppet. I'm getting to old for pain


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just got back from a reasonably epic ride out to Lysterfield and back. It took me about 25km and 1 hour to get there including some alright sinlgetracks. I rode the Commonwealth games track (which seems to need some work, or some rain) and then a loop around the lake covering most of the other trails. By this time high 30's degree heat was getting to me and I still had the 25km's home.

The ride ended up being pretty tough, with 80km covered from 11 o'clock to 4 o'clock. I was stoked to find a way I can ride out to Lysterfield though, along the Dandenong creek path. I ended up drinking over 7 litres in 5 hours!


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

It was a heap of runs up and down the east side of Lysterfield for me on the singlespeed today, trying to find the limits of the bike and tyres. The one thing I found was that I simply can't push the bike any further when riding at slow speeds - more speed is required to get more grip, funny how it works that way.

The track down buckle trail is really turning to powder.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

woody45 said:


> Just got back from a reasonably epic ride out to Lysterfield and back. It took me about 25km and 1 hour to get there including some alright sinlgetracks. I rode the Commonwealth games track (which seems to need some work, or some rain) and then a loop around the lake covering most of the other trails. By this time high 30's degree heat was getting to me and I still had the 25km's home.


Hm, you might have been one of the people I didn't notice up ahead. Too many times I had my head down and barely noticed oncoming riders in time. Most of htem didn't seem to want to slow down either though.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

akashra said:


> It was a heap of runs up and down the east side of Lysterfield for me on the singlespeed today, trying to find the limits of the bike and tyres. The one thing I found was that I simply can't push the bike any further when riding at slow speeds - more speed is required to get more grip, funny how it works that way.
> 
> The track down buckle trail is really turning to powder.


Were you on a pink on-one rigid singlespeed? If so I saw you twice. Once on the buckle trail and another time on upper blair witch.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ILMP they really look like my sort of tracks. A bit of woodwork and berms, sweet! All that was missing was some sheep. I like P7s too, was very keen on them at one point in my life.
Woody it seems that you are bit of singletrack sniffer like me. Did you explore those trails you found recently along the Yarra? 

As for myself I went out to St Andrews with Nuclear_Powered and another mate. Did 30 odd kays in the reverse direction, mostly ST. It was very hot, dry and dusty but the trails are holding up to it well.


----------



## rookiemistake (Jan 31, 2008)

*Officer ride*

Rode Officer with some guys from my LBS this morning, a cruisy hour and a half. I did fall off a couple of times though, including a solid Superman into a large tree. Broke my nice Tec helmet and all. Can't wait until we get some more rain, all tracks are dry and dusty atm.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

I still havn't got a chance to explore those trails yet. I checked it all out on google earth and found I was riding upstream along a trail that leads into the Yarra. I think I might have explored as much as there is already becuase I rode until I came to a big high fence and there seemed to be no way around it. I'll definatly check it out when I get a chance on the weekend though.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Coupla post-Otway dirty bike pics I forgot I had, no wonder a fork seal has thrown in the towel!
Yesterday at St Andy was the maiden voyage for my mates new Superlight, very purty!!
(The riders at top right off one of the pics were roadie scum, just wanted to clear that up...)


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

woody45 said:


> Were you on a pink on-one rigid singlespeed? If so I saw you twice. Once on the buckle trail and another time on upper blair witch.


Nope. I was on a Gray Giant Talon, frankensteined into a singlespeed, with Giant nicks and a Black/Blue/White Fox jersey.

I didn't go down Blair Witch today at all as that wasn't the intent of what I was trying to learn (Larsens on that surface I have no desire to try to work on).


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Coupla post-Otway dirty bike pics I forgot I had, no wonder a fork seal has thrown in the towel!
> Yesterday at St Andy was the maiden voyage for my mates new Superlight, very purty!!
> (The riders at top right off one of the pics were roadie scum, just wanted to clear that up...)


Bloody great looking bikes. I see you both like the Nobby Nics? What a great line up of rubber that Schwalbe have at the moment eh? I've been riding a Little Albert and Nobby Nic recently and they stick to dirt like shi t to fur! Superb on rocky dry stuff.... wear quick though (but i'd rather have a blast and wear quick anyhoo).

Is that a Revalation fork? How does your mate find it? PLUSH???

You don't like roadies then?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> ...Yesterday at St Andy was the maiden voyage for my mates new Superlight, very purty!!
> (The riders at top right off one of the pics were roadie scum, just wanted to clear that up...)


That pic would've looked so much better if my bike was in amongst it 

(my fault for turning up 5 min late).


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Bloody great looking bikes. I see you both like the Nobby Nics? What a great line up of rubber that Schwalbe have at the moment eh? I've been riding a Little Albert and Nobby Nic recently and they stick to dirt like shi t to fur! Superb on rocky dry stuff.... wear quick though (but i'd rather have a blast and wear quick anyhoo).
> 
> Is that a Revalation fork? How does your mate find it? PLUSH???
> 
> You don't like roadies then?


It's a Revelation, but his pressures were way up the creek as it was his first ride.

I'm schwalbe for life. I find with the Nics up front pressure needs to be low as poss. without being squirmy otherwise it feels like its going to wash. Both of us run various combinations of N nics and R Ralphs. I just bought another 3 RR and runout prices of $48 each. The new design Ralph is looking good too...

N_P sorry to miss your bike, I was keen to get a group photo of Mitch's bike before it got filthy (even though mine was)

Hey there should be a 'post your ride(s)' thread.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> It's a Revelation, but his pressures were way up the creek as it was his first ride.
> 
> I'm schwalbe for life. I find with the Nics up front pressure needs to be low as poss. without being squirmy otherwise it feels like its going to wash. Both of us run various combinations of N nics and R Ralphs. I just bought another 3 RR and runout prices of $48 each. The new design Ralph is looking good too...
> 
> ...


+1 I'm schwalbe for life- amazing tread.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I headed out this morning for a couple of hours. Already hot by 9:30 (after I'd had my porridge and two coffee's, LOL). It is just so DRY and dusty, really miserable. If this keeps up I'll be trading the bike in for a sandworm and renaming myself Muad'Dib.

I saw a group of about 30 kangaroos all huddled in the shade of one lone gum tree in the middle of a paddock - it must be so dry in the bush they are moving onto whatever sparse pick they can find. Would have made a great photo for the non Aussies as they got up and hopped along beside me for a while as they took fright and headed for the bush. There were the obilgatory unsucessful fence jumps of course, a couple of smaller ones rebounded off on their first attempt.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Sideknob said:


> If this keeps up I'll be trading the bike in for a sandworm and renaming myself Muad'Dib.


You'll need a good hydration pack with straps to carry your thumper & maker hooks... I recommend the aptly named Dakine 'Nomad'

As for the rest of us - walk without rhythm...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> You'll need a good hydration pack with straps to carry your thumper & maker hooks... I recommend the aptly named Dakine 'Nomad'
> 
> As for the rest of us - walk without rhythm...


Bi la kaifa! :thumbsup:


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

And now, the weather forecast; nothin' but mid to high twenties forecast for the next week! Seven whole days below 35...and Easter too! At least two days for trails rides, dirt roads, hill climbs and beer (for carbohydrate replenishment, of course). Most excellent! MTBR's, enjoy your Easter break in whatever fashion you deem necessary.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I got 6 days off work - and I'll be riding every day. Started it off this arvo with a quick set of hill intervals as it looked like it was going to pi$$ down here - but then didn't .


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> I got 6 days off work - and I'll be riding every day. Started it off this arvo with a quick set of hill intervals as it looked like it was going to pi$$ down here - but then didn't .


I think you need a blog 

PM me and I'll set one up for you if you want for the cost of registering a domain name and hosting (i.e. free)......seriously 

Have a bloody great easter- CRANKING AHOY!!!!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Tuesday arvo was hill repeats.

Wednesday was hot, I headed for the back end of the "Eagle's Nest" which is a miserable, rocky, loose climb that just keeps going. Found a nice section of steep, rocky singletrack on the way. Flatted coming down - see my "ghetto tubeless" thread for the sordid details.

Yesterday was a couple of hours on the powdery and gravelly singletrack of the Mandurang forest - dodging large spiders and narrowly avoiding front wheel washouts. This is a great, fun flowing bit of track.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

*Yarra ride, easter sunday.*

Hey, got to do the easter sunday inlaws trip. Planning on heading out to the yarra trails sunday morning to escape the inlaws for a while. 8am start from the eaglemont tennis club carpark. Hopefully i wont get lost, only ridden it once with Hud, back on boxing. Anyone else welcome, just a cruisy couple of hours, maybe 30 k's or so. Good chance to work off the easter eggs i've already consumed.

cheers


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Sicwombat Is Alive!!!*

Good to see you back here mate!!

Headed to the Youies today for a spin around there, anyone ridden the new top section of track 13? Pretty bloody good.

Wombat, good chance i will see you on sunday, but will shoot you a text when i know for sure!

Wal.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

sicwombat said:


> Hey, got to do the easter sunday inlaws trip. Planning on heading out to the yarra trails sunday morning to escape the inlaws for a while. 8am start from the eaglemont tennis club carpark. Hopefully i wont get lost, only ridden it once with Hud, back on boxing. Anyone else welcome, just a cruisy couple of hours, maybe 30 k's or so. Good chance to work off the easter eggs i've already consumed.
> 
> cheers


Hey mate- long time  Still on the Giant?

Paul


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Bottlelake park this afternoon with some sweet single track in dense pine and shore trails. Then met up with my wife and two dogs for coffee and cake at the cafe there (over looking a jump park and north style setup for the young ones- or old ones who should know better).

Some obligatory images


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

What was going to be a short sharp ride turned out to be somewhat longer and more exploratory as I rode some "roads less travelled". Found a few pretty spots hidden away, including a nice dam that actually contained real, wet water. Amazing. Stopped to check out an old abandoned log cabin and spent a bit of time casually rolling along the narrow singletrack beside a water race that was actually flowing.

Boy it's powdery though and I could see a number of treads in the talcum dust. I hope we get a bit of steady rain to pack all this down, as if we get a heavy downpour the soil wash and erosion will be a shocker.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice 200km ride today - Ferntree Gully, into the city, and then down to and up Arthurs Seat.
Then back the same way.
Recovery ride tomorrow, XC training on Monday morning.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

*Yes still around*

Hey guys, been busy with the new house. Should move in in the next couple of weeks. Very busy choosing carpets, lights, etc. All very exciting:madman: I have been doing a few rides, Lysty once or twice and a new local little track along the Kannanook creek, carrum to frankston. Not overly exciting but gets the legs spinning.

Wal, hope to see you out at the yarra tomorrow.

Cheers.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

*What the.......*

Waldog, just saw the roll call thread and nearly fell off the couch. Have I been living under a rock, or have you kept this very quiet. What happened to the 2007 trance ? I thought i went thru alot of bikes ! Anyway looks nice, cant wait to see a trance x in the flesh. Havent really even had time to check them out in the shops. ( Too scared, I'll probably buy one if i see one, and with the current finance situation and new house, my wife will probably divorce me:nono: )

Anyway, wal hope you can make the ride tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Hit up the Yarra...*

Sicwombat and I shot up the Yarra this morning for an easter egg burning run. Top conditions temperature wise, but very dry, both our drivetrains were feeling it by the end. Good morning ride!!

Wal.

(Sorry for the crappy pic)


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

dID ThE YaRRA trailS tOO - AGain - BoRINg. The boys are correct...it was way, way dusty. I'm starting to get a feel for the Pink Ribbon Trail, it's growing on me.

First ride on my Industry Nine rear wheel, very nice, but I miss the noise of my Hope Pro II - it alerts people of when I'm coming up behind. Some people are hard to please *laughs*


----------



## CATman01 (Jan 26, 2008)

yesterday me and a friend went on a 4hr bike ride through that bush in bendigo. We tried to stick to the single track. Was crazy dusty i was following behind my mate and had to drop back becaus of not being able to see the track. 
I'll try and get some pics. My mate the I ride with has a Cannondale Rush with a lefty, and I ride a GT Force 2.0. So It is some times a struggle to keep up with my mate heading up hills. But I kick his arse heading down.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> dID ThE YaRRA trailS tOO - AGain - BoRINg. The boys are correct...it was way, way dusty. I'm starting to get a feel for the Pink Ribbon Trail, it's growing on me.
> 
> First ride on my Industry Nine rear wheel, very nice, but I miss the noise of my Hope Pro II - it alerts people of when I'm coming up behind. Some people are hard to please *laughs*


 but just think of teh extra ooooomph on the CliMz whEn YuR iN dA RaCez BeeTiN Tha WiPpeTz :S

When i had a spin there a few days prior to the OtWaYz - the edges near teh water side were just crumbling like 2 feet inward. This plus no maintenance (seemingly) made it a fukin nightmare to ride.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

CATman01 said:


> yesterday me and a friend went on a 4hr bike ride through that bush in bendigo. We tried to stick to the single track. Was crazy dusty i was following behind my mate and had to drop back becaus of not being able to see the track.


Shocking, isn't it? Those are my local trails too - gravel, holes full of powder, loose corners and loose rock everywhere.

No ride for me today - ran with the dogs as I was limited for time (and have been out 4 times this week already) then an afternoon of roast dinner and sticky date pudding.

Baaaaarrrrrrrrp!


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

*Easter ride*

Wal, great ride this morning. Yarra trails were dry but had a ball. Makes a change to riding Lysterfield. We didnt really know where we were riding some of the time, but seemed to find most of the tracks. We discussed the need for the human GPS, Hud.

Great ride.

Cheers


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

sicwombat said:


> Wal, great ride this morning. Yarra trails were dry but had a ball. Makes a change to riding Lysterfield. We didnt really know where we were riding some of the time, but seemed to find most of the tracks. We discussed the need for the human GPS, Hud.
> 
> Great ride.
> 
> Cheers


Mate, ride there at least once / week, was going to try to hook up, but was running late. Maybe some other time?


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

*Woodend*

Just returned from Woodend / Wombat State Forest.

Great ride with a crew of 9, One had a little stack early on and bent his derailier so was restricted to 3 gears (chainring only). I collected a stick towards the end and snapped the derailier hanger on the Ibis  , lucky I had a spare and was soon on our way. :thumbsup:

About 20 kms all up basically all on sweet single track with no monster climbs except the final 500-600 metres switchback climb (no real monster anyway) back to the trailhead.

Now I just need to get fitter for the BMC 100 km in April :eekster:


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, topped off Saturdays 200km ride with a quick 30m recovery ride on Sunday morning, and then 2 hours out at Beaconsfield today.

Tomorrow: LT test.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

I did 95 km out to Lysterfield and back yesterday. It was a great ride with about 50km of it spent on singletrack in Lysterfield. Some of the trails, especially the top of the hug trail, seem to need some work. 

Some of my favorite singletracks and most scenic fireroads are on the way to the mountain bike park through the south side of the national park. Mountain bikes are pretty limited but there are some multi use singletracks which are good fun. There was one climb up Lysterfield Hills Track which I reckon would almost rival the top of the wild dog creek road in the 2007 Otway Odyssey for steepness and length. 

It looked like raining all day but it only showered once. Hopefully the rain last night will pack down some of the dust on the Yarra. This ride was an attempt at some last mintue training for the S.H.I.T.S on the last weekend of the holidays. Anyone else entered?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

sicwombat said:


> We didnt really know where we were riding some of the time, but seemed to find most of the tracks. We discussed the need for the human GPS, Hud.


If you can't get in touch with Hud, I'll happily show you around down there - it's practically my backyard (well ... almost). But you're on the money finding most of the tracks. There's a particular path that flows really well through that stuff down near Ivanhoe, and the Pink Ribbon Trail at the end has a route that seems to work better one way over the other (climbs using switchbacks instead of straight up).

Headed out to St Andrews yesterday with a mate. Clocked up 25kms of the reverse loop. Really loving the awesome downhill part that ends on Motchalls Rd. I stopped down the bottom to wait for my friend and looking back up made me realise it's steeper than you think. Rode through many an inappropriate website - found 3 spiders crawling around my clothes (little ones) at one point. I think we were the first riders through for the day. Failed to spot the mirage at Long Gully Rd (Hud will know what I'm talking about) which was a shame. At the end I met the really friendly guy from the Gen Store who works on some of the tracks out there.


----------



## slaw (Apr 6, 2004)

I was in Bendigo over Easter. Didn't get out as much as I would have liked, but did a session on Sunday while it was drizzling, so no problem with the dust.

This morning I did my one hour commute on the Yarra Trails (advantage of working from home) and the rain has packed the track down very nicely.

Bike is a bit dirtier than usual though.

Looking forward to a cool and not dusty gut full on Sunday.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Wynyard/dream, Queenstown....on holiday, you Kiwis dont do stuff by halves do you

whoever built all that stuff........my thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*mmm wet trails....*

Did 30kms of the Yarra in the dark, good times, some big puddles to be found but overall the tracks were pretty good.

Crossmark's are not wet weather tyres.

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Good to be back in the land of the living. I spent a week at Apollo Bay, only went to Forrest once, but had a big day there. Did the red carpet loop, then all of the yaugher trails. Saw a huge snake, thick as my wrist, on a remote trail, which is a bit scary when by oneself. Got back to the carpark at the end and saw a guy I knew, who then convinced me to do Marriners Run the 2nd time. WooHoo!
Another day I went up and back down Wild Dog rd plus a few local rides in the area.

See you at beechworth Woody, I'll be on the grey superlight with a green salsa jersey.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

waldog said:


> Did 30kms of the Yarra in the dark, good times, some big puddles to be found but overall the tracks were pretty good.
> 
> Crossmark's are not wet weather tyres.
> 
> Wal.


I just went out to the Yarra on my crossmarks and I definatly agree.

All the trails around Westerfolds park were not too muddy though. Mainly just nice and firm with a few puddles around.

I rode the pink ribbon trail which has been extended again! I'd guess about 250-350 extra metres of trail in amongst the plantation trees. If you connect it into the riverside singletrack and the original trails around the hill there is a about a 35 minute loop you can do. Maybe even enough for an enduro event?


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ill be on a blue and silver giant iguana with a world champion jersey on. Cya there.

Just got out for a ride on my singlespeed around the Heidleberg trails. It was my first proper mountain bike on it and it was an absolute blast! More challenging than those trails have ever been and yet suprisingly capable, except for the brakes which were pretty much useless in the mud, but who needs brakes at Heidleberg.

I've set it up with some old tires more suitable for the mud than the corssmarks on my other bike and they worked really well. The best thing is that I've spent absolutely no money on the bike and really enjoy it.

Post ride after a quick hose down.








The beasty (I think) front mud tire: actually just a modified Barracuda.


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Woohoo! First XC race of the season...got taken out a couple of times in the first lap by two ultra-newb's (that is, newer newbies than me), knocking the rear derailleur out of alignment, losing lots of time, positions and the inevitable sheep station that was riding on the results... Bugger! Second lap was a flat out effort, minus low gear. Thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

I've been riding mostly at Bottle lake this week on a rigid bike with a mate. Very different to Port Hills in that it's not very technical but fast and flowy.

Earlier today we headed up Port Hills and onto another trail I've not ridden (so many!) past the Sign of the Kiwi where we climbed (more) for a really good down back to where we started. Then back the way we rode across traverse track to the Bowenvale trail into the city.

On a rigid bike it was very challenging- but i have a soft spot for riding rigid (i spent most of 2007 riding solo at events on one) and boy do you have you think about where your front end is going here.... its very mentally exhausting! (but very satisfying ) The fact that most people ride 5" duallys kind of turned a few heads 

Some piccys....

A killer view just past the Sign of the Kiwi.










The ride.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Rode St Andrews on Saturday with Hud, Hud's brother and 3 other guys. Ride ended early for me thanks to this:










Hopefully it won't be too long at the doctors. Gotta train for the BMC 100km...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> Rode St Andrews on Saturday with Hud, Hud's brother and 3 other guys. Ride ended early for me thanks to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW- the terrain is not even that rough there either. What happened? JRA?


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Rode St Andrews on Saturday with Hud, Hud's brother and 3 other guys. Ride ended early for me thanks to this:
> 
> Hopefully it won't be too long at the doctors. Gotta train for the BMC 100km...


You do have *at least* one back-up bike though..don't you??


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> You do have *at least* one back-up bike though..don't you??


WasSsSuP


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

While I'd love to tell tales of the 6ft huck-to-flat that severed my dropout like a gangrenous pinky, all I can report is that it was most likely a manufacturing fault. I ride hard, but so do my friends, and their frames remain intact.

This occurred while climbing, out of the saddle, up a pretty steep little off-camber section of the Long Gully singletrack. Heard a crack/pop kinda sound, followed by tyre rub (since the rear triangle went all wonky on the off-camber). Thought it was a severely broken/buckled wheel until closer inspection showed otherwise. Very lame.



> You do have *at least *one back-up bike though..don't you??


I have my commuter, which is a hardtail MTB. If I get desperate enough I'll throw the knobblies back on and get it dirty, however it has shifting issues under load that I have to fix since 2 bike shops haven't been able to. But I get your point .... it would be nice to have a stable full of sweet rides indeed.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> WasSsSuP



wishing I wasn't at work
dreaming of n+1 : salsa mamasita
wishing that I had my parcel...no news yet...I WANT MY GREEN i9 WHEEL...NOW
waiting for my new work lappie (MacBook Pro) to arrive...NOICE
wiShINg for a decEnT traiL NetwORk and suPPortInG TowN clOse to MelB - FoRrEST dIdnt cut iT FOr me, TOO manY LIttle DICKy traCkS, no MoBIle receptiON. LOVeD TraCK 3 throuGh. Can somebody transplant the Scottish bike parks to here. please:yesnod: 
thinking that I'm pretty negative at the moment.
looking forward to throwing some more rocks and assorted trail matter at you when in NZ...issuing 58 inches of justice....29er style :thumbsup:


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Back in sunny gippsland.*

Did 13kms in the local hills, not much, but 8km of that was climbing up to the local downhill track and then straight back down, good times.

Wal.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Stupidly, I decided to actually start the Big Hill Marathon on Sunday - I say stupidly because I had (and still have) a cold. Such was the same for the finisher ahead and behind me as well though, with 3 of the top 4 being walking plague.

Almost managed to go OTB on the final singletrack descent when I got caught in some ruts - no idea how I stayed upright.

Grover managed to fly by me with only about 2km to go, a speed on rutted firetrail I just didn't have the coincidence to chase at - and at the time I didn't realise he was in my class. Not that it would have mattered if I did, I still wouldn't have caught him - but it was enough to give me 3rd in the 36km Open. I reckon on a good day I would have been challenging for 1st. Definately a race I could have done without though - yesterday I was seriously regretting it, unable to get out of bed.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Post deleted due to offensive content.*


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

That is a NICE post, I've been eying those for a while. Do you know if they do a custom bend to give increased set-back? Ta. Who did you purchase it through?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

There is a straight post as well as a layback model, I've heard that you can also get custom layback (amount) and custom length. 
I got it through MTBPrecision, they have just started as a distributer I think. I got it for a good price to make up for some mucking around, so I'd better not quote it. You can get it direct from Eriksen, though I found it much cheaper in my case to go through MTBPrecision.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> My parcel arrived today: Eriksen ti post!!!
> I felt it was worthy of being photographed on a bed of silk, but I couldn't find anything except an old pair of boxers, but somehow they don't cut the mustard.


Nice. Is this for the niner? As for boxers? WTF :skep:
Question is.... how much and where did you order it? I WANT ONE  (not the boxers)


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> wishing I wasn't at work
> dreaming of n+1 : salsa mamasita
> wishing that I had my parcel...no news yet...I WANT MY GREEN i9 WHEEL...NOW
> waiting for my new work lappie (MacBook Pro) to arrive...NOICE
> ...


hehe  Macbook Pro eh? Very noice indeed.

No wheel yet though- OuCh!

Maybe this will cheer you up?



















I have a stinking head cold though- so no testing bling until the weekend


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> hehe  Macbook Pro eh? Very noice indeed.
> 
> No wheel yet though- OuCh!
> 
> ...


Mate, this thread had become the 'bling' repository - nice wheels...I'd like a set of Kings...looks like they'd build up nice and stiff with those high flange hubs. What skewers will you run? I want to try the 9mm DT Swiss RWS thingies.

Should we start a new Aussie/NZ thread for PORN?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> Mate, this thread had become the 'bling' repository - nice wheels...I'd like a set of Kings...looks like they'd build up nice and stiff with those high flange hubs. What skewers will you run? I want to try the 9mm DT Swiss RWS thingies.
> 
> Should we start a new Aussie/NZ thread for PORN?


Ideally i'd like to run a set of Shimano XT/ XTR scewers as teh mechanism is very smooth to 'lock um in'- but I've got a set of Silver Hopes (same as your ones)- so i'll throw them on.

A thread for porn is a great idea. I'll go start it now :thumbsup: haha.

Get ready to add your wheels eh?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Did the local...*

Went out to Vaggs Rd down here in sunny gippsland, or windy rainy gippsland. Good ride, only 15kms, but it always feels like double when you ride out there.

The Crossmarks let me down again, one really bad washout. Need some new tyres!!!!

Wal.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

waldog said:


> Went out to Vaggs Rd down here in sunny gippsland, or windy rainy gippsland. Good ride, only 15kms, but it always feels like double when you ride out there.
> 
> The Crossmarks let me down again, one really bad washout. Need some new tyres!!!!
> 
> Wal.


Nice  Shame we never caught up when i was in Gippsland mate. I'm glad that you have seen the light with the crossmarks- i had a romance with them until i wanted to actually mountain bike (not ride on smooth wippet trails ). I'd recommend the Nobby Nic- awesome.

I headed out to Bottle Lake for a solo ride after being sick since Sunday with a head cold from satan. I was sweating like a pig.....but great to clear the toobs and give my new Chris King wheel set a spin  Dark came in rather quick but was dealt with - if not a little shakey..... I'm looking forward to this years night riding.

After 5 days not riding- i was going a little batty. Nice to be turning the wheels once again 

I also had a little fun with my new bit of kit- a bendy camera tripod thingy- at last- no more looking for rocks or grass tufts  As for the kings- they are real nice.... teh engagement just blew me away.... i'd heard that the engagement was great- but i was not expecting such an instant "whooosh" forward. Sweet.

Hey Puddleduck- that icecream tub lasts me a long time- honest :skep:


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Roadie ride today...70k's with friends. Nice to do a roadie now and then - makes you appreciate both styles of cycling.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Beechworth S.H.I.T.S. yesterday.
To paraphrase from Adam Craig, "At Madrid I survived the start, which was the goal, was feeling decent, riding in the 30s somewhere, mission semi-accomplished already, just settling in, and uhh... and then my bike broke. Catastrophically, and that was the end of that race for me".

Replace 'Madrid' with 'Beechworth', '30s' with '20s'.

After having an awesome 4th lap, lap 5 comes around and some newbie while I'm passing him catches my deraileur in his front wheel, so from then on it's putting all kinds of strain on the chain and making horrible noises, threatening to break at any moment.

Got to my 8th lap, still feeling good for another 2 laps, intending to get 9 in, was about to put a lap on the guys I'd been racing with at the start of the race, was catching guys who I knew were insanely quicker than I normally was - Andrew McCallum, Andrew Choma etc, was sitting just ahead of Shane Ford, and I get my first pinch flat on the rear.
So I stop, change that, takes bloody ages. Finally get going after losing something stupid like 10 minutes, still enough time at the pace I was doing to get that 9th lap in with about 10 minutes to go, 10 minutes down the trail from that.... and the front goes - also pinched flat.
By this point no tubes left (I only carry one with me, what are the chances of double-flatting on one lap?)... 20 minutes go by and then Nigel passes me, which was just gutting...
Then the guy I had passed/raced with all through laps 4/5 passes me. It's only after this point people start offering spare tubes, by which point I'm pretty dejected.

So yeah, I'd gone from 20th to looking like a finish in 18th place, to 30th, with a 1h40 final lap.

Worst race ever


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

akashra said:


> Beechworth S.H.I.T.S. yesterday.
> To paraphrase from Adam Craig, "At Madrid I survived the start, which was the goal, was feeling decent, riding in the 30s somewhere, mission semi-accomplished already, just settling in, and uhh... and then my bike broke. Catastrophically, and that was the end of that race for me".
> 
> Replace 'Madrid' with 'Beechworth', '30s' with '20s'.
> ...


Bummer. Honestly though (and don't take this the wrong way) you sound like you really need to chill out and not take it so seriously eh? 

So how was the course? I really enjoyed it last year.... was it the same trail?


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

akashra said:


> Beechworth S.H.I.T.S. yesterday.
> To paraphrase from Adam Craig, "At Madrid I survived the start, which was the goal, was feeling decent, riding in the 30s somewhere, mission semi-accomplished already, just settling in, and uhh... and then my bike broke. Catastrophically, and that was the end of that race for me".
> 
> Replace 'Madrid' with 'Beechworth', '30s' with '20s'.
> ...


+1
to ILMPW

One other word

TUBELESS


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just got back from Beechworth. It was a great race. The course was fantastic, technical but all rideable. I think they might have added in a new section so you no longer have to ride up the hill on the dirt road. There was a fun singletrack climb instead, meaning that you didn't reallly get any time much on the course which didn't require concentration.

I used tubeless tires and had no flats despite a few rim bangs. I saw heaps of people fixings flats around the course though. The timing was the only real annoyance for me during the race. They said it would start at 10:30 which got pushed back to 11:00 but it actually started at 11:13 or something. I came through at the end and thought I had about 10 minutes to go until 5:00 so I just waited for the end, but I actually had 25 minutes, which meant I could have got in one more lap without missing the presentations.

The last lap probably wouldn't have been much fun anyway. Great event, especially the course. I think I ended up coming 41st with 6 laps. The start through the four cross track was awsome!


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Had a session out at Lysty, which came to an abrupt end when my granny ended up shaped like a banana. Turns out that one is meant to check the tightness of bolts on ones bike...who woulda thunk it? Somehow two were missing, and two were really loose. I bent a link on my chain by 30 degrees too. Good effort.

Note to self....check all bolts more frequently Richard.

Lots of debris on the trail, including many more logs and branches across the trail. The big storm last week did some serious damage. What did it do to the Yarra Trails?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

.....


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

:madman: What a pain.

Look on the positive side though- at least it happened today rather than 1/4 way through an epic event? Still.... damn fuel etc to Lysty sux nUtZ.

Obviously the Chuck Norris work out DVD's are doing the trick


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

ilostmypassword said:


> Bummer. Honestly though (and don't take this the wrong way) you sound like you really need to chill out and not take it so seriously eh?
> 
> So how was the course? I really enjoyed it last year.... was it the same trail?


What's the point of racing if you're not going to take it seriously? If you don't want to take it seriously, just go ride casually at whatever local trails there are.

I believe it was mostly the same as last year with some new singletrack. I hadn't long been riding when the event was on last year, so hadn't been to Beechworth before.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Also did the Beechworth 6 hour, male pairs with my brother. 21st out of 48 teams, not bad for a couple of backyarders. Got back with 12 mins to spare on my last lap but niether of us felt like going out again, could've got high teens placing but oh well.
Loved the course, very rocky and techy. The firetrail descent of last year was replaced by the ST descent past the huge rock drop. The Superlight was fantastic. No flats, offs or mech incidents. For those interested in Nobby Nics they were great in this terrrain. The key with them is to run low pressure as possible without getting tyre roll.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Also did the Beechworth 6 hour, male pairs with my brother. 21st out of 48 teams, not bad for a couple of backyarders. Got back with 12 mins to spare on my last lap but niether of us felt like going out again, could've got high teens placing but oh well.
> Loved the course, very rocky and techy. The firetrail descent of last year was replaced by the ST descent past the huge rock drop. The Superlight was fantastic. No flats, offs or mech incidents. For those interested in Nobby Nics they were great in this terrrain. The key with them is to run low pressure as possible without getting tyre roll.


Nice work mate - pass my congrats onto John as well. Hey speaking of NN's, did you say you could get the for like, $50 or something?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Nice work mate - pass my congrats onto John as well. Hey speaking of NN's, did you say you could get the for like, $50 or something?


No, that was the old Racing Ralphs being run out. The LBS got a stack of them in, I got a couple. I had one of these on the rear at Beechworth.
Croydon cycleworks would do them (for me anyway) for $80 if you got a pair, I'll check and see what my LBS will do them for if you like.
Personally I don't like a Nic on the rear. Check out the new RRs before you get Nics, you might find they are knobby enough for your liking, to have one on the rear.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> No, that was the old Racing Ralphs being run out. The LBS got a stack of them in, I got a couple. I had one of these on the rear at Beechworth.


Do you find a little "sideward movement" in tight turns on the back running a NN?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Do you find a little "sideward movement" in tight turns on the back running a NN?


Was editing my previous post when you posted up ILMP.
I had a RR on the rear, a little bald, but still totally predictable in the turns, even when doing a high speed two wheel drift (which was quite frequent at Beechworth):thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Was editing my previous post when you posted up ILMP.
> I had a RR on the rear, a little bald, but still totally predictable in the turns, even when doing a high speed two wheel drift (which was quite frequent at Beechworth):thumbsup:


Cool. Thanks. I've had a great experience with them up front (if not a little to grippy  ). Nice to know they are as well behaved on the rear.

Beechworth trail is sweet.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

akashra said:


> What's the point of racing if you're not going to take it seriously? If you don't want to take it seriously, just go ride casually at whatever local trails there are.


Uh... fun maybe? I could have sworn that enduros were participation event first and race second. It's not a world cup, or even a national round for that matter. Chillax and enjoy yourself .


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

There were heaps of photographers on course at Beechworth, what are the websites to browse pics? Going down the wooden ramp one time there were about 10 people ready to snap, though I'm sure these weren't all official photographers of course.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Stephen snapped 1600 shots, of which almost 1500 have been published - they're at http://mtb-images.ser.id.au/


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

akashra said:


> Stephen snapped 1600 shots, of which almost 1500 have been published - they're at http://mtb-images.ser.id.au/


Thanks for the link.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Took my singlespeed out for a 35km ride out to Heidleberg and back. The trails are in perfect condition, no dust or mud. The only problem is the trees over the tracks, there are probably 4 or 5, and diverts are already being made around them.

Great ride though. I always enjoy the sinlgespeed. I'm hopeing it will make my legs a bit stronger too!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

30 odd k's for me as I had the day off work. Didn't really feel like it but dragged myself out. Bonus on the way home - incredibly hot girl walking her dog and I got a smile and a wave. (from the girl, not the dog.)

I'm just a sad old man....


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh Sideknob, you're definitely sounding like a sad middle aged man...like me...welcome to the club!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Sideknob said:


> 30 odd k's for me as I had the day off work. Didn't really feel like it but dragged myself out. Bonus on the way home - incredibly hot girl walking her dog and I got a smile and a wave. (from the girl, not the dog.)
> 
> I'm just a sad old man....


Nuclear_Powered and I had a similar experience some weeks ago, except she didn't even look at us let alone acknowledge our stares - and we're young! (Well I am)

*sighs wistfully*


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

L'il Matt said:


> Oh Sideknob, you're definitely sounding like a sad middle aged man...like me...welcome to the club!


So that IS you in your avatar!

Oh, I'm full of fun tonight...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Actually, Mrs 'knob is always telling me I'm just a _dirty_ old man.....


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Yesterday, a 100km road ride on a particular shop ride. Some shocking riding this weekend, with some riders just unable to keep a constant pace (bobbing back and forth), and a general lack of signaling - partly resulting in only one rider going down, which frankly I must say I was surprised :/
That bunch is usually much better behaved/skilled, so dunno what happened this weekend.

Victorian State Series Round 5 out at Macedon today - awesome trails, but next time I race those trails I'm taking a duallie. Sat in first for pretty much the entire first lap with eventual winner just sitting on my tail; fell to second half way through the second lap, though made up first again on the climbs at the end of the lap (was quite a large gap I made up though); on the third lap he again sat behind me until the first fire trail, taking it easy, and then stopped sandbagging and took off. I pegged it up the climbs but he was so far gone in only half a lap it just wasn't funny. 57 second gap coming out of the singletrack, think I ended up second about 37 seconds down (waiting for the results to be published), but a massive gap (4 minutes?) to third.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

*EDIT. I've combined all 4 videos into this post.*

Lots of riding this week at Bottlelake and mid week Porthills. I had a cold for a week or so and backed right off.... the past week has been hard work 

Today the weather was magnificent and Porthills were calling. My little video camera- a GoPro was fixed and I had a play.

I MUST get a helmet mount or fix to the frame to stop motion sickness! Anyway here is a tiny part of my back yard 

Anyway here are a few vids.

Mt. Vernon from Rapaki Track to Traverse






Traverse to Vic Park






Vic Park to Traverse (Reverse to ^ that shows the terrain a little better due to a slower speed.






Bowenvale to City


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice video. It's interesting to see how much the bike moves around even on relatively smooth trails. Looks like a great place to ride!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

woody45 said:


> Nice video. It's interesting to see how much the bike moves around even on relatively smooth trails. Looks like a great place to ride!


Indeed great trails. Spoilt.

That's the thing- the trail is not really that smooth.... there are mostly small/ medium rocks everywhere, rock gardens, mostly off camber and very tight. Just because i'm moving at speed does not mean they are smooth :thumbsup:

Oh- and i'm on a rigid bike.

I'll try and upload a few more..... BRB


----------



## mmatrix (Aug 20, 2007)

*crazy 6 @ youies 4th may.*

any of you guys doing the Geelong Mtb club crazy 6.

They have made some really sweet new tracks in the last month. We rode 40 km there yesterday and only did one section twice and was returning to our cars.
Park your car in sandy creek road in the first car park on the right , there are 3 new loops and the new link track to the top of the DH tracks is nearly finished. so you can ride around the loops off sandy creek road and then link them up with the boulder track cressy climb and trav's decent. At the moment there is only a small amount of road linking the two area but in a few weeks it will all be single track, If you have not been out there you need to check it out.
http://gmbc.com.au/main/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=78&Itemid=2

hope to see you guys at the endro :thumbsup:

the Gmbc crew are a super friendly and have worked hard on the tracks..


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Edited


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

You Yangs.
Tried to beat the Laws of Physics. I failed.
Ouch.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> You Yangs.
> Tried to beat the Laws of Physics. I failed.
> Ouch.


Hi mate  What did you do this time?


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Hi mate  What did you do this time?


'sup P? You watching the Paris-Roubaix?

Lost the front end in a half-rut, whilst I had the back locked up trying to get round a corner that was way tighter than expected

Landed knee down with a direct impact, no glancing or sliding impacts here... Managed to ride for another couple of hours with no issues, but it feels like I've bruised a bone or some soft tissue somewhere in there.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> 'sup P? You watching the Paris-Roubaix?
> 
> Lost the front end in a half-rut, whilst I had the back locked up trying to get round a corner that was way tighter than expected
> 
> Landed knee down with a direct impact, no glancing or sliding impacts here... Managed to ride for another couple of hours with no issues, but it feels like I've bruised a bone or some soft tissue somewhere in there.


Paris-Roubaix indeed 

Don't you hate it when that happens- one second upright- than slide- man down! Reminds me of the fall i had at lysty running that POS python 'thingy majig' rubber on the rear. Damn wippet tyres- total fuking shite. *ahem*

So when are you doing the enduro event? I hope your knee get better before then. I prescribe lots of ice cream 

I'm off to sleep..... 1am here. I'll email you tomorrow.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

mmatrix said:


> any of you guys doing the Geelong Mtb club crazy 6.


So are you talking about the new stuff they're making to replace the Western Plantation, along with the trail that links this western section with Stockyards? (where the DH tracks are) Sounds like they've been working hard. We've ridden some of this link track from Stockyards back towards the west, but it finished at a road where I'm assuming more work was to take place.

Interested in this 6 hr though - might check it out closer to the date.

Did the Yarra Trails yesterday from Heid. to PR and back. Lots of trees down. One left a ride-under that I misjudged at speed - think truck not fitting under bridge and you get the picture. Trust me when I say being wedged onto your seat leaves you on unfavourable terms with the nuts. My mate and I were wondering how to get a car down near there - clear some of these fallen trees plus get some firewood at the same time.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> So are you talking about the new stuff they're making to replace the Western Plantation, along with the trail that links this western section with Stockyards?


Sounds like it - there is a map here


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Some Guy said:


> Sounds like it - there is a map here


Thanks ... slack of me not to search for it. You rode some of that link track out near Stockyards in a race a while ago yeah? I think it was only a few 100m long but not bad.

Judging by the contours on that map, it looks like there's actually some elevation change in that new section as opposed to the other side of the road where the old tracks were. Nice.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

OK here is an "out take" on a rocky part of the traverse track....


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

I'll be doing Crazy 6 (solo), no idea when I'll get around to entering though.

I've been the only one entered for the Rock Hop for the past what, 5 weeks when entries opened? Looking forward to the Rock Hop more then Crazy 6.


----------



## mmatrix (Aug 20, 2007)

*youies info new tracks*

Yeah sorry guys should have put the link in.
As there are no signs yet some of the tracks are hard to find, also it can be confusing due to there being the old plantation fire access tracks which people ride on.
The easiest way to explain is to start from the stockyards area on top of the hill.
If you start at the stockyards car park the Junction track descends off in the south West, off the back of the other down hill tracks, in the opposite direction to Cressy climb..
It then meets up with the great circle drive and you have to do a small assent along the road before the road descends around a right hand corner. The new unfinished part of the Junction track is on the right hand side of the road. (This will be finished on the 11th of may Gmbc track working bee.)
About 220mts from the corner the track then goes off to the left through a plantation and there are 4 large corners until it crosses the great circle drive again.
From here ride the track until the mini elevated north shore timberwork.
Right at the end of the timber work turn right and you will see the Chainsaw track which includes the new 4x track. This is a gentle decent and as the weeks go by more and more berms are being added to this section of the chain saw track. Even after the 4x track finishes there are quite a few berms and it is a really fun gentle decent.
At the junction of the chainsaw track and the plantation track you can decide to take either left of right loops. We usually ride the opposite loop to the one that we rode up on.
This area replaces the Western plantation which is now closed to MTBers.
It is now called the Kurrajong mtb area.

Boy that's a bit of a long post, hope it helps you guys to enjoy the area.
cheers
link

http://gmbc.com.au/main/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=74&Itemid=2


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Have GMBC ever been known to use Rockwell run or anything of similar difficulty for their enduros?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Just a thought guys.... maybe start a new thread to discuss events and racing?


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, I almost posted a "What did we all race on the weekend" thread yesterday, but then realised that a lot of the time people would then need to post in two different threads (well, not need to, but...)

Ultimately I figured "nah, just leave it to this thread, for now".


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

akashra said:


> Yeah, I almost posted a "What did we all race on the weekend" thread yesterday, but then realised that a lot of the time people would then need to post in two different threads (well, not need to, but...)
> 
> Ultimately I figured "nah, just leave it to this thread, for now".


 I still think a racing thread is needed- this is becoming a thread for racing banter..... no?


----------



## mmatrix (Aug 20, 2007)

*not sure///*

As far as I know Steve Clausen the club pres won't reveal the coarse until the race brief on the morning of the race.. they are going to keep it secret. But it dose say "held in Stockyards area so my guess the cressy climb will be used and not sure if the boulder track would be too difficult for an endro. I would think they may even use trav's decent from the below statement, obviously there are the new tracks in the Kurajong area so they may be in too.

"The skills and talents of the GMBC and Parks Victoria Trail Crew will be showcased at the next round of the Victorian State Enduro Series. Flowing singletrack, grinding climbs, mind-blowing descents including new and challenging obstacles."

if you read the above I think they want everyone to see all the new tracks
Quite a few of the Gmbc have done all the enduro's this year so I think they are going to make it fun with some good technical riding as well. probably similar to the Beachworth standard. but that is a guess. I am no expert on this as I said it's not revealed till the morning of the race.

"Other Information

The race will be held in the Stockyards Area, the course details will be revealed at the race brief. Distances and difficulty will be in alignment with the Endurance Series."

http://gmbc.com.au/main/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=78&Itemid=2


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Nothing special for me - a bit of a jaunt with a couple of my MTB homiez through the very rocky tracks around home.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*First proper ride with my new Ayup's.*

Got home from work about 7.30ish and was out on Yarra trails by 8 for my first with my new lights. Very foggy and quite cold, i was getting alot of reflection from my headlamp. Got to the water fountain loop and shot in there pumped as for it!! Then tragedy hit. Many of you will know the tree stump that lives on the right hand side of the track just after it veers to the left after coming down the slight hill from the start. Well i knew about it, and i know about it more now. As is as coming down the hill the fog was playing havoc with my visibility and i shot off line ever so slightly, but thought nothing of it until i heard and felt the bang of my peddle striking the stump and shooting my whole bike forward off the ground with the rear end overtaking the front. I got thrown into the bushes face first and now have many cuts and a swollen and bruised face. I now have a stiff neck and my face feels like it has been punched by Barry Hall.

So yeah, love the lights, don't like the stump.

Wal.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

ooh damn. Sounds like a bad crash. Hope you heal up soon! 

Which Ay-up light set are you running? I was thinking of getting a narrow beam road set for my headlight and using my home-made LED for the bars. Do you like the lights so far?

Cheers.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Jeez Wal - not a good start to the night riding experience. I was first riding that loop at night before I ever rode it during the day. I just knew that particular object as the death spot, because it brought me down once as well, and I couldn't find what it was that had thrown me off as it gets quite overgrown in winter (plus I was a bit shocked from the fall). It wasn't until Spring thawed everything out that I went down there one day and saw it was an old stump. 

Might go charge the battery for a mid-weeker myself - let us know if you want to head down there again - if you're up for it. Bear in mind I'll be hardtail'd (i.e. slow) as the Genius is STILL at the doctor.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

woody45 said:


> ooh damn. Sounds like a bad crash. Hope you heal up soon!
> 
> Which Ay-up light set are you running? I was thinking of getting a narrow beam road set for my headlight and using my home-made LED for the bars. Do you like the lights so far?
> 
> Cheers.


Yeah, it's probably the worst i've had in a while now. There's gonna be a few puzzled faces at work today, i'm feeling alright though, just a bit tender in the face region. Liking the lights so far, i have the narrow on the helmet and intermediate on the bars, but will swap it around for the next ride.



NP said:


> Might go charge the battery for a mid-weeker myself - let us know if you want to head down there again - if you're up for it. Bear in mind I'll be hardtail'd (i.e. slow) as the Genius is STILL at the doctor.


I'd be keen for that mate, Wednesday is probably best for me, how does that sound for you?

Wal.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

waldog said:


> Got home from work about 7.30ish and was out on Yarra trails by 8 for my first with my new lights. Very foggy and quite cold, i was getting alot of reflection from my headlamp. Got to the water fountain loop and shot in there pumped as for it!! Then tragedy hit. Many of you will know the tree stump that lives on the right hand side of the track just after it veers to the left after coming down the slight hill from the start. Well i knew about it, and i know about it more now. As is as coming down the hill the fog was playing havoc with my visibility and i shot off line ever so slightly, but thought nothing of it until i heard and felt the bang of my peddle striking the stump and shooting my whole bike forward off the ground with the rear end overtaking the front. I got thrown into the bushes face first and now have many cuts and a swollen and bruised face. I now have a stiff neck and my face feels like it has been punched by Barry Hall.
> 
> So yeah, love the lights, don't like the stump.
> 
> Wal.


Ouch! The joys of night riding! You won't hit that stump again though eh? 

I hope you recover quickly!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

*What did we all ride on the weekend - part 2!*

Link to part one:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=290857

I notice the other thread is locked and can only assume this forum locks threads near the 600 post count?

Anyway, here is part two so pedal and post MTB posse.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Locked?? It's not showing up locked at my end. Meh.....part 2 it is.

Wal.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Nor for me. 

Yeah I'm keen for a Yarra ride tomorrow night Waldog - will PM you in the morn if it looks like happening.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Nor for me.
> 
> Yeah I'm keen for a Yarra ride tomorrow night Waldog - will PM you in the morn if it looks like happening.


Whoops, posted in the St. Andrews thread, thought i was in this one. Nice, will hear from you then.

Wal.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Looks like this weekend will be my first one back on the trails since I broke my at Mt Beauty. Can't wait. Probably hit up the Youies or Woodend, or perhaps Lysterfield to get some riding in before Chase the Sun.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

The other one was getting too long anyway. 

Did 72km on the Yarra Trails today, taking in all the singletracks I know of. Really good ride. I saw the tree stump that Waldog crashed on. I'm surprised I haven't clipped it before. It's hidden in the grass, but at least it's painted white.

The highlight of the Yarra rides for me is always the Pink Ribbon trail. At the moment I'm trying to work up the guts to ride the boardwalk next to the rocky technical section.

I left at 1 o'clock and got back just as it was getting dark at about 5:45. These days are getting too short for sleep ins and general pre-ride stuffing about.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

*Not locked*

Not locked


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Easy to load- so i'm in for part 2! :thumbsup:

Port Hills this afternoon with a looming storm and lots and lots of wind. One over teh bar moment which was sadly not caught on film  I'm becoming an expert at over the bar antics it seems... he he.

With the storm looming the sky looked amazing with dark clouds and light rays. The mountain views from the top of the Rapaki track had thick white cotton wool like clouds "sat' on top. Very impressive indeed. I had to bail early as the winds got so strong i could hardly ride upright. Sweet!

Early nights are creeping in too.

Anyway- i had a play with the camera and this time fitted it to the seat post. WOW- what a difference. I think i've found the sweet spot. Enjoy.

One thing about youtube though is the damn compression- SuX! Anyone suggest an alternative that allows quality settings? *shrugs*


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

50km of farm roads with as much climbing as I could put in the loop (its pretty flat around here...), followed by a modest amount of carbo replenishment via Mr Coopers Best Extra Stout.


----------



## fezi (May 5, 2007)

Rode the stupid trainer. Friday, Saturday, Sunday & Monday. Just had the ***** tarted up for the BMC100 and didnt want to screw it up in the wet plus my cross bikes BB shat its pants so trainer it was. Boring as shite but I'll live


----------



## rookiemistake (Jan 31, 2008)

Did a few laps of the pink ribbon trails myself this morning. Just the one tree left out there right near the end of the loop. It would be nice if someone came with a chainsaw and got rid of it, but there is already a path going around it, so meh... Time to switch back to the dry lube I think, my entire drive train was covered in about 5 mil of dust when I got home.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Just got back from 35kms on the Yarra. I thought that i'd finally found the illusive (to me anyway) Pink Ribbon Trail, but no, i hadn't.

I also called in to say g'day to the stump that i got jiggy with on Monday night. Found my helmet visor whilst i was there.

Good times

Wal.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

It was locked the other day - now it's open. Someone is playing silly buggers!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> It was locked the other day - now it's open. Someone is playing silly buggers!


There is only like 5 of us that post in here anyway- so I would not worry


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

woody45 said:


> The highlight of the Yarra rides for me is always the Pink Ribbon trail. At the moment I'm trying to work up the guts to ride the boardwalk next to the rocky technical section.


Yeah, me too. That, combined with the ride along the Yarra to get to it, is enough to make me not bother going to Lysterfield ever again (at least, until it gets some decent work done on it).

That boardwalk is mega sketchy, but that little area is coming along nicely as a technical area hey?

Wal - sorry for bailing on you. If you can hold out till next week I'll show ya all around. Happy with any night or early arvo if that suits you.

Just picked up the bike from the shop. Giddyup for the weekend.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Wal - sorry for bailing on you. If you can hold out till next week I'll show ya all around. Happy with any night or early arvo if that suits you.


All good mate, i don't want your dirty typhoiditis. I had a good ride today anyway. Definitely keen for a spin next week.

Happy to here that you have your baby back.

Wal.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

*Cobwebs forming.....*

I'm starting to go crazy, havent ridden for a while and dust is starting to gather. No riding in the near future either. New house settles next wednesday and the list of jobs Ive been given from the wife to do in the garden is growing by the day. May have to do some negotiating to squeeze in a ride somewhere.

Cheers


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

sicwombat said:


> I'm starting to go crazy, havent ridden for a while and dust is starting to gather. No riding in the near future either. New house settles next wednesday and the list of jobs Ive been given from the wife to do in the garden is growing by the day. May have to do some negotiating to squeeze in a ride somewhere.
> 
> Cheers


meh  If you want to ride- there is always time..... stop making excuses and get out there man!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

sicwombat said:


> New house settles next wednesday and the list of jobs Ive been given from the wife to do in the garden is growing by the day.


Congrats - hope you have a smooth settlement (we certainly didn't).

As for the garden, scrape together a few hudred bucks, call Jim's Mowing & get them to do it, then follow ILMP's advice and get your arse out there! Maybe head out to St A's this weekend with all of us?


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

Rode Ingar's and Anderson's fire trails up in the Blue Mountains on Sunday. Was going to do Oaks as well but a thunderstorm rolled in and we thought better of it and bailed back at Woodford.

Will probably get out and do the triple sometime in late May, depending on leave pass negotiations.

As it turned out we rode nearly 50km with 1100m of climbing over 4.5 hours. Lots of gas bagging in between riding...


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Sideknob said:


> It was locked the other day - now it's open. Someone is playing silly buggers!


It's all part of an evil conspiracy against you. Kinda sad that you started a new thread. I can move all these into the original thread (and can this one) if you want...


----------



## cathyandrob (Mar 8, 2006)

*Blue mountains ride*

Hey Steve, do you want to post when you are going for a big blue mountains ride, I might come along if I can.

Might even have a new bike by then, time to retire the SIR9 maybe.

Rob


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

cathyandrob said:


> Hey Steve, do you want to post when you are going for a big blue mountains ride, I might come along if I can.
> 
> Might even have a new bike by then, time to retire the SIR9 maybe.
> 
> Rob


No worries Rob. Will keep you posted. I also post up on 26inches.com regularly so have a look there also.

Retiring the SIR? Why? For what, may I ask?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> It's all part of an evil conspiracy against you. Kinda sad that you started a new thread. I can move all these into the original thread (and can this one) if you want...


Well, I dunno - when I checked in the other day it was locked. So yeah, merge them back together. :thumbsup:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Sideknob said:


> Well, I dunno - when I checked in the other day it was locked. So yeah, merge them back together. :thumbsup:


Done :thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

All Mountain said:


> Done :thumbsup:


All hail to the omnipresent overlord moderator.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hail, hail and stuff.


----------



## cathyandrob (Mar 8, 2006)

Steve,

well, the sir9 is a great bike but I'm expecting something expensive and titanium in the next week or so. Something has to go and my KM is the commuter and I'm attached to the waltworks so maybe it will be the sir9.

I'll watch 26inches when I can

Rob


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Hmf...Well the grand journey to the New Trails was bit of a flop. We couldn't find 'em!
There must be another ridge in there that I didn't know about, some more back tracking to be done there. So those who missed out didn't miss out after all. Still, we did a good 40km and checked out the Major Mitchell Trail. Quite nice. The bottom section had a couple of boggy spots which will be a problem, the middle section has some nice off camber stuff + a wasp nest nearby as J_775 painfully found out.
There is currently a short steep unridable push up a hill which can be overcome with some contour benching, the last bit is very nice defined ST. A very easy climb all up.

Cowpat put us to shame with his climbing ability on his 'freeride' beast with a 10mm long stem.:eekster:


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> Hmf...Well the grand journey to the New Trails was bit of a flop. We couldn't find 'em!
> There must be another ridge in there that I didn't know about, some more back tracking to be done there. So those who missed out didn't miss out after all. Still, we did a good 40km and checked out the Major Mitchell Trail. Quite nice. The bottom section had a couple of boggy spots which will be a problem, the middle section has some nice off camber stuff + a wasp nest nearby as J_775 painfully found out.
> There is currently a short steep unridable push up a hill which can be overcome with some contour benching, the last bit is very nice defined ST. A very easy climb all up.
> 
> Cowpat put us to shame with his climbing ability on his 'freeride' beast with a 10mm long stem.:eekster:


No good on the new trails front, but still sounded like a good ride, don't see how it couldn't be out there.

I've been struck down with something, so only a short trip up the yarra with the lady today, still good to be out in the sun though.

Wal.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Grabbed a spin up the hills this afternoon instead of Wharfdale. It is cold here- like 6degs and must have been close to zero up porthills. I experienced some true mountain weather with freezing ice winds one minute and hail then rain- then nothing the next. I can see my winter wardrobe being full of alot of warm items this season 

I chose the hills over whardale due to the maiden voyage of the cove..... i wanted to be close-ish to civilization during the "break in and tinker period" And I'm glad i did too, as after 3 hrs or so an object (rock- tuft of grass- stick?) caused the chain to seek out spoke goodness that required a phone call to my wife to pick me up :madman: There was no budging the chain from between the cassette and spokes.... without a chain whip. By the time i had hiked with bike in arm to the road and waited for the pickup- i was close to hypothermia...... even with leg warmers/ and windproof hooded jacket over shirt. I'm carrying 3 times what i did downunder it seems. just to cater to the diverse weather one can experience. Further inspection of the wheel once home revealed that i best replace 4 spokes... due to some bending and marking/ scoring. This is just the way it is and it could have been alot worse- but what annoyed me was that i never got to finish the ride with the Bowenvale decent with the new forks at 130mm .......

Oh well- it's not going anywhere 

As for the bike- first impressions it is a great little trail machine. Running forks is pretty cool too after riding rigid for a few months...the revelations are butter smooth- it was like i was cheating  The angles of the ride just seem so cruisy- yet it climbs so well. It's also very stiff for a steel frame.... i was quite surprised.

I did manage to get a little footage too  This clip is some of the technical rocky sections on the Mt. Vernon climb/ traverse - including a sweet uphill switchback.... that after 4 months of trying i have only recently learnt to nail. Great stuff! Adding some rain/ mud and wet rocks not only changes the trail completely- but also throws crap all over the video lens. This was the only video of say 3 that made it "brown smear free" 

http://www.viddler.com/player/d10df984/

But yes- it's crazy cold here with snow forecast over 700m. crAzY! He he :thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

After gradually getting better over the weekend I decided to have a quick blast down at the Yarra. Props to the lumberjacks who have been busy clearing fallen trees. They kinda cut them and left them in place, so people have been dragging them outta the way. I happily cleared a few too, but I still have lots of trail karma I owe.

Explored a little around Candlebark Park (i.e. Pink Ribbon), particularly the slope on the other side of the dam/creek to where the trail runs. Plenty of terrain to make use of - I reckon it could stretch the loop out to about 6km.

Thinking a mid week night ride along here might be in order. Wed night around 6:30ish.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

I've been crook as a dog this weekend, so not happy about it. Taking tomorrow off, but i should be well and truly sorted for a night ride this week, i'll let you know what day is best for me.

Wal


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Sweet. Lemme know.

Further to my ride this evening - one thing I forgot to mention is how awesome the bike was riding. When it was in the for the frame repair (seatstay replace) they tooled around with my rear shock (basically gave it a reset), which combined with the fork service on the Rev ... wow!! I can't believe how much better it felt. I forgot how butter smooth the fork could be. Up till now the bike's been so noisy hitting all those roots along the river and tonight there was not a sound. Very happy. Think I'll be teaching myself how to do a fork service this year - it'd be $40 well spent every 6 months I reckon (i'm sure it's probably not necessary that often). As for the shock - it's (literally) a swiss frickin watch so I'll leave that to the experts.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Sweet. Lemme know.


Righto, checked out my week, and Tuesday is probably looking the best for me, providing that i'm feeling better. How does that sound for you? PM or text me if you like.

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Tues may suit me as well. Keep in touch.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Tooled around for 35k's on the local trails today. Also recently hung a Dart One from eBay off my mate's low level GT Avalanche. $160 new, and though it is a basic fork with 80mm of travel it was a BIG improvement over the undamped SR fork that was on it.


----------



## Pie MTB (Jul 20, 2007)

Did the BMC 100 On the weekend at Woodend. Thought the course was great, never ridden in that area before, was great to see some of the awesome sinlge track up that way. On the whole was a well run event, the beer handed to you just as you crossed the finish line was a perfect way to end a tough ride.

Who else did the ride?


----------



## fezi (May 5, 2007)

I also did the BMC. Most of the singletrack was sweet. The beer was sweet, ice cold to boot. Only problem was I completely died at 70kms... Was bang on my guesstimated time till then at 3hrs 50min for 70 then the final 30 took me juston 3 hours. Still all in all it was a great ride.


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

Did the BMC 100 on Sunday, that was the hardest thing I've ever done in one day took me about 8 hrs riding time the 'racers' did it in about 4.5 hrs! 
I was cramping up a little for the last 30 k's and had to walk some of the long fire road climbs but still 'cleaned/rode' all the single track climbs 
Only had one brain fade on the only 'rock garden' (dry creek crossing) which ended in a zero speed horizontal track stand 

Heaps (60+ ks) of great single track out near Woodend/Wombat State Forest would just prefer NOT to do them ALL on the same day


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Did the 50k BMC - well organised event (except for the food at the end), great trails, perfect weather - what's not to like?

I'll be back next year.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Two sets of 08 XT hydros arrived today and i set them up on the lynskey (cove on the weekend :thumbsup: ) to find the rear was soft as. After a visit to the LBS for supplies and a crash course in bleeding brakes- i was very chuffed to have bled my first shimano brake this afternoon  Thankfully the oil is not corrosive..... is all i can say as for the brakes- perfect just like the XTR's but way way less wanky and easier to setup.

I've been getting out and night riding a few nights/ week for a few weeks now.....tonight a group of 5 headed for a spin at a place called Mcleans island. It was the first time i've ridden there and it was awesome. VERY smooth and hard packed single track- about 11km loop through tight, bermy and FAST flowing single track. Not much technical riding but great fun leaning to see just how far you can push the tyres without washing out. Bl00dy awesome.... and hard work too- like intervals!

We had a blast. Apparently 20min is a good time per loop during the day- and we managed 26mins- so we were FLYING! For a first visit- i hung in quite good  We managed 2 laps going full throttle....and farout.. i was r00ted 

I'm still managing my 3 rides per week even though it's dark by 6pm. Two night rides + something on the weekend. I'm also commuting to work on the SS daily.

Busy boy


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Did my first night ride of the season tonight out around Heidleberg. I saw more mountain bikers out tonight than I ever have before no matter the time. Must have been more than 20 people out there! I'm trying a bit of a different system to last year with a mag-light on my helmet and my old headlight on my bars. My main bar light is adequate but the helmet light was pretty useless.

























Good night for riding. Clear skies and a full moon. I crashed on some singletrack before getting to Heidleberg when I tried going a bit fast and a quick left then right sent me over the bars. Oh well, lesson learnt, go slower at night when you can't see the corners.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Man ... those home-job light units kill me. I've never seen 2 even remotely familiar. I saw a guy with 2 decent sized Milo tins at last years' Scott 24hr (did you see him chris-chris?) The lights were a good 3 inches across, and the beams were brighter than the lights on my car. And I bet it cost about $50 all up too. Impressive.

So correct me if I'm wrong Woody, but am I looking at a Clipsal junction box with a standard ceiling mount halogen downlight? That's gold ... pure gold. Is it reasonably weatherproof? Bit of the ole' silly-cone around the connection at the back? P.S. if you head down tomorrow night around 7:30ish a few of us will be there. PM me if yer interested. You're just not allowed to school us with your youthfull energy.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah it's a Clipsal box but with an adjustable direction LED downlight, which means I get about 20 hours of battery time off the heavy lead acid 12 volt battery. There's a swith and a cord with some crocodile clips at the end and that's about it. cost me $50-60 all up and provides some decent light. I might have to give it a miss tonight, my knees are really hurting from the crash but if you go next week I'll be in.


----------



## gixer7 (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah also did the BMC100 on the w/e - worth the long drive down and back from Sydney.

Apart from the bumpy Pine Forest singletrack (was on a HT) was an awesome trail. Heaps of singletrack that was a blast even when I was cramping up at the end.

Some of those bridges were pretty damn high - glad they were all in the 1st 50km!!

Got over the line in 6:59:59 which I think is pretty funny given my target was to beat 7 hours!!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Woo yeah!!! Just got home from the Yarra after 23kms with Nuclear Powered and one of his mates. Finally did the famous Pink Ribbon Trail, very, very impressed. Not so impressed with the kamikaze wombat on the way back..... can you say nappy san? My underwear can. 

Tops to catch up with NP, until he did a runner to go and watch numbers  He he.

Cheers, Wal.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

hey just wondering where this infamous Pink Ribbon Trail is located? I'm in the Dandenongs but I can go anywhere...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I think N_P is going to beat me at posting, so I'll simply ask where abouts in the Dande's are you chumbox? I'm in Mt Evelyn, possibly not too far away from you.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Belgrave... OT: gosh I love Mt Dandenong...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

waldog said:


> Tops to catch up with NP, until he did a runner to go and watch numbers  He he.


What can I say - I can't miss my weekly dose of Numb3ers. This week Charlie somehow managed to use The Chinese Room thought experiment to figure out how to solve a hostage situation inside an elevator. Classic.

But yeah, sorry to bail like that. My $150 eBay PVR died last month so I'm without recording ability until I replace it.

Glad you enjoyed the trail. It's equally good during the day as there's some nice scenery (the dam I was talking about). Free Sat for a St A bash?

Chumbox - it's pretty much throughout this Google Maps image:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=eltham+vic&ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=-37.743045,145.143192&spn=0.012098,0.020084&z=16&iwloc=addr
By itself it's only about 5 - 6km. To make a decent ride out of it start downstream near Heidelberg, or even Ivanhoe or Kew to get a decent ride in.

P.S. Just PM'd you same map with trail added.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks nuclear, appreciate it...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sun was shining with a perfect temp of 18degs and a breeze yesterday- so I called a sicky at work and spent the day in the hills. As you can see, my priorities in life are important to me 

This was the finish


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*I love riding new places.....*

Managed to pull a group of mates together to go adventuring in an area that is said to have some good tracks.

Headed out to Glenmaggie in Gippsland. Not sure if anybody on here has been there, i've never heard it mentioned and all i can say is that it is very, very impressive!!!!

Well designed trails that make the most of the terrain, natural berms and drops with very quick climbs that get you to fantastic flowing descents. On top of all this, somebdoy has put together a map of the area with every track numbered and posted these maps on trees for everyone to see. All the tracks are clearly marked.

Bloody fantastic day!!

Wal.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hit the "other side" of the hills this afternoon. Not all the way to Godley head- just a 2.5 hr spin via Rapaki- Witch Track etc to the sweet Sumner Descent.

I absolutely love the cove by the way. The geometry is fantastic- and for a bike with 130mm it feels so balanced with no front end "lifting" on climbs- as i've experienced on other long travel bikes.... I highly recommend this frame.

Of course i took some video  This is one of a few (which i'll upload later). I also angled the camera slightly higher too- which shows more of the trail behind. I hope you like  (as i don't see nay comments from you guys anymore.....).

The Witch Hill Track.


----------



## Nate Dawg (Mar 26, 2008)

I went to thredbo for some alpine action! i wrote about it and added some pictures on my website at http://ultimatemountainbike.blogspot.com


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

I've just come back from Beaconsfield, where the course for the State Championships to be held tomorrow was being set up.
There's a lot of new track in there - and it'll definitely pay to have a hardtail in some sections. I forsee many chainrings getting caught on logs.
Lot of stuff in there I struggled to ride (or just simply couldn't after three attempts).

There'll no doubt be a race report tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Some more 

These trails are some of the most technical I've ridden. Rocky and off camber is an under statement....the cove handjob just loves it 

By the way- there is a shite load of climbing to get to these gems- but does not make good video eh?

Sumner Descent - Greenwood Track


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Last one of the weekend 

Castle Hill Track


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Did a quick ride around Hiedleberg which was heaps of fun. The trails are in good condition after all the rain with not much mud and zero dust! All of the trees that you had to dismount for have been cut away too. There was one where a big tree fell across the singletrack and the only way around it was over logs off to the right (if heading toward the nursery). Well the tree has been cut down and it looked like a good opportunity for a log rollover option. I put it together off the main track so it can be b-lined. It's a bit of a chain-ring cruncher if rolled (that was on my singlespeed) but with some clip in's or better flat peddle skill it could clear it pretty easily.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sweet. I hear you guys have had a heap of rain?

I headed out tonight with a group for our weekly night ride. Fantastic! I cannot get enough of the Cove.... i'm simply amazed how well a 130mm travel bike carves up single track and technical stuff.

I've still got a grin after hammering through tight pine tree single track with about 9 people..... what an amazing experience night riding is eh?

*chomps on chocolate covered short bread*


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

I raced at the NZ SS Champs at Rotorua see the thread on the SS board for pictures.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4392840


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hit the Yarra tonight with a mate. 23km to PR & back. Agree with Woody - the trails are in awesome condition. Absolutely perfect amount of grip and zero dust. Didn't see as many riders as normal which I wasn't complaining about. Riding through that plantation section on the PR trail at night is the bizz. Perfect spot to find some voodoo dolls and tie them to the trees so they hang above the trail, scare the willies out of anyone who saw Blair Witch.

Fun night, but bloody cold though.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Oh Pink Ribbon.....*

Did 48kms from Kew to Pink Ribbon and return. Good times, bloody hell i love Pink Ribbon!!! First time riding in daylight today, it's a different world out there.

A bit of water on some of the tracks out there now and starting to get a bit sticky and hard work in parts, but overall things are looking good.

I actually saw other people riding Pink Ribbon today too, was going to stop and ask them if they knew who made the wonderful track, but they seemed pretty content with riding along, fair enough.

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

No ride for me today. Work has been super quiet of late and then went crazy today (ride day), working from daylight till dark. Ah well, work = money = bike stuff.

Have to admit I'm struggling to make the transition from warm, dry daylight riding to cold, wet night rides. Have not yet done a night ride this season! Disgraceful I know. Last year nothing could stop me. I'll be fine once I do one I'm sure. Not many folks around to ride with at night doesn't help.

Oh, and Waldog, who is Scott?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> Oh, and Waldog, who is Scott?


I forgot i had that on there. He's one of my mates that lurks around here sometimes. Pretty sure he's not a member. He was giving me some stick one day so i thought i'd put that up there and see how long it would take for him to see it. For the record, it was about 2 hours.

So, i'm sure your life is now fulfilled no that you know that.

Wal.


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

Just did the Pumpkin Race at Collector. Only about 30 riders. It certainly was hard going.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Due to severe rain yesterday (and snow!!) I never got a chance to fit in my weekend spin to Port Hills -so after getting home from work this evening I wrapped up and headed out for a night ride at Bottlelake Park. Craig and John (my riding buds) were otherwise preoccupied so solo it was. It has been down to 2degs this week at night so chilly is an under statement 

It was wet and cold out there and after one awesome lap or two I had to call it a night&#8230;.. I was soaked to the bone and getting very cold. I'm now having to seriously get my head into the fact that my gear just does not work in the wet and cold here&#8230;. so I'll be ordering some goodies from Ground Effect here in Christchurch in the next day or so. I'm also going to get a pair of Seal Skinz- the infamous waterproof and windproof socks from the UK! (my bloody feet were soaked and freeeezing tonight!)

Another thing I am going to do is get the single speed ready for the wet days/ nights too- with mud tyres and mud guards&#8230;. as I cannot let the sandy soil of Bottle Lake wear my beloved Cove away as witnessed tonight. It was screaming out there with the drive train grinding and skipping&#8230;&#8230; a sorry sight indeed. Another bonus of running a single speed in the wet too, is that I can just throw is in the corner after a ride and deal with washing down the next day&#8230; and with a bit of chain lube it is good as gold to go again.

I must say though, it was magical out there alone tonight with no one else on the trails. With my iPod pumping I was loving carving through the pine forest singletrack. Yes I was cold- but if i kept those cranks turning, I was warm (ish). The funny thing is that Craig and I rode there during the day on Thursday and I must say, I prefer the trails at night&#8230;.. it's quite magical. Once I get the wet and cold weather gear sorted.. I'll be larrrrfing.

Oh&#8230;. and the Christchurch night winter race series starts at Bottlelake this week coming&#8230;&#8230; so I may give it a go (with my term of race being having a laugh and meeting some more mtbers!).

As for you mr Hud- get the fuk out there mate- you have a perfectly good single speed waiting for some spanking..... wrap up and go warp speed through the trees! Not having a regular night riding group must suck though- i hope you get to fix that!

Anyway here are a few pics of the trail at night ( the mist/ steam in pic 2 is coming from me!!)


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

double post


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice pictures! really like the first one.

No ride for me this weekend. Between 18ths, work and homework almost all my riding is mid-week at the moment. Usually one 35km ride on the singlespeed and another 65km on my Iguana, maybe a third mid-week or a weekend ride if I'm lucky. It's time to get some good lights and go nightriding more I think.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Heading to the Yarra this Wed night if anyone's interested. 6:30pm at the Rosanna Tennis Courts. Waldog is tentatively in, as are a few other mates. Hud - you coming along?


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

ILMP - wicked trails mate, wish I was there!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Heading to the Yarra this Wed night if anyone's interested. 6:30pm at the Rosanna Tennis Courts. Waldog is tentatively in, as are a few other mates. Hud - you coming along?


Waldog is in.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

The weekend for me was doing more stupid **** like this:








(more shots on page 8 - https://mtb-images.ser.id.au/20080504/index_8.html )
Yep, that's right, two weeks in two races I've gone OTB, though this time I came back onto my feet.
I then successfully put my knee into the stem on lap 3, and put a stick through my leg/ankle on lap 7.

Ah You Yangs, how I hate you.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Heading to the Yarra this Wed night if anyone's interested. 6:30pm at the Rosanna Tennis Courts. Waldog is tentatively in, as are a few other mates. Hud - you coming along?


Love to, but Wednesday is always gonna be a no. Normally I can do Monday-Tuesday nights. Pulled the pin on tonights Wonga Park/Warrandyte ride as I got home too late to get a new rear light. Planning to head out tomorrow night though for 1-1.5 hrs if anyone wants to come.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Had a major bike cleaning session this afternoon before heading up Port Hills.... which was pointless after about 10 minutes up there 

Fuk it hurt lots climbing with the ground being soft and sticky. I rode my usual Rapaki- Vernon- Traverse- but pulled the pin on Bowenvale (and came down parts of Vic Park instead) as i was feeling terribly guilty about riding on wet(ish) trails. The fact that the rock gardens were like slippery ice- also made teh alternate route attractive.

I'll have to look at some conti's at 2.4 with the sticky tread if i want to ride the hills over winter 

Oh- and the temperature was kinda cold up there- with some white stuff left over from the weekend.




























Jeeeesus its so cold here- like zero over night and in the mornings. Commuting to work has required more layers than I've ever worn- Good times :thumbsup:

oh... and its Autumn- not winter yet 

As for you guys riding at the Yangs- a big thumbs up! :thumbsup: I loved that trail and it's technical goodness. akashra- your lucky you did not face plant that rock -Great shot


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Well mate- as i've already promised- free accommodation awaits and I'll even throw in a smoking jacket, slippers and a pipe :thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Love to, but Wednesday is always gonna be a no. Normally I can do Monday-Tuesday nights. Pulled the pin on tonights Wonga Park/Warrandyte ride as I got home too late to get a new rear light. Planning to head out tomorrow night though for 1-1.5 hrs if anyone wants to come.


Seeing Iron Man tonight so I'm out - but I'd love to get to know the Warrandyte area more, especially if I can link it up with the Yarra ride I currently do. I will keep next Tue night free and we can aim for then? Talk more on Sat anyway...

ILMP - it snowed down to sea level in Christchurch either last year or the year before from memory. I think you might be needing to get yourself one of these for the jobbie:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Here I am whinging about it being 10-15 degrees....
Aw...there are heavyish showers crossing Melbourne at the moment - what to do...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Here I am whinging about it being 10-15 degrees....
> Aw...there are heavyish showers crossing Melbourne at the moment - what to do...


Has your shiny new jacket arrived yet? If so - get out in it!!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

No, went to order it but it had disappeared. Might wait and hour then mosey on out in my Ground Effect Phantom which is a spray/windjacket. Starting to bucket as I type this.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> No, went to order it but it had disappeared. Might wait and hour then mosey on out in my Ground Effect Phantom which is a spray/windjacket. Starting to bucket as I type this.


Funnily enough i've ordered a heap of cold/ wet weather gear from Ground Effect here in Chirstchurch. It should arrive tomorrow in time for Thursdays night ride.

I just need a pair of Seal Skinz waterproof merino socks and i'm set (for now :skep: ) :thumbsup:

BTW hud- hows the niner SS going? do you like it?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

It's a long story but I haven't ridden it yet.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

do share  i like stories


----------



## BillyMTB (Mar 7, 2007)

*Dw100*

I raced the Dirtworks 100km classic.
104km around some amazing countryside, quite rough but so much fun!
A cool foggy morning, 6:30am start, turned into a perfectly sunny day.
My time was 6hrs 9 mins for the race.
b.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Did you ride the ride the bridge?

A guy I ride with sometimes finished at about the same time and rode the scaffolding attached to canoes over the river. I'd like to think I would too but I'm pretty sure I would wuse out.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

i rode half the bridge before getting the wobbles and putting a foot down. I then had to scooter across sitting on the bike, before i got back on and rode the last 5 - 10m


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

alchemist said:


> i rode half the bridge before getting the wobbles and putting a foot down. I then had to scooter across sitting on the bike, before i got back on and rode the last 5 - 10m


I had trouble walking across the bridge. Can't imagine how I'd have stayed out of the water if I'd tried to ride it.

Oh yeah, and stopping for the queue to get onto the bridge, I didn't unclip in time and did a stationary side plant. :nonod:

But what a great day's riding. I even managed to win one of the lucky random prizes at the end: new front El Caminos for me!!!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hit the Yarra from Heid. to PR & back tonight with a freshly cropped Waldog, plus 2 other friends. A lot warmer than the last few night rides, but the trails were pretty slippery after not much sunshine the last few days. Gave way to a lycra clad train of about a dozen riders - Yeti AS-R's, Scott Sparks, Carbon Anthem (I think) or two, a Crack'n'fail plus a few carbon hardtails. Must've been a law firm's exercise night or something....fit buggers though to give 'em credit.

If only my friends spa had been turned on that day to make it warm enough for a post ride dip - would've made it the perfect evening ... except for the fact that I missed Numb3ers to have dinner with said friend


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

I think the water fountain loop is almost getting too muddy to ride. Did 35km around Heidleberg and came back very muddy but it was nice weather. Might ride out to Lysterfield this weekend and see what the conditions are like out there.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Rode Bottlelake on the rigid single speed (which i've been commuting on for months) tonight wearing some new merino gear from ground effect. 

I can report.

1. I'm a SS convert. Wow! what a rush out there tonight.... i was working like a long tailed dog in a room full of rocking chairs! It felt so good not having to worry about gear choice!

2. I'm a merino convert. Wow! I've never felt so toasty..... and my feet have never been this warm.

Sweet.


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> Hit the Yarra from Heid. to PR & back tonight ............................................. Gave way to a lycra clad train of about a dozen riders - Yeti AS-R's, Scott Sparks, Carbon Anthem (I think) or two, a Crack'n'fail plus a few carbon hardtails. Must've been a law firm's exercise night or something....fit buggers though to give 'em credit.


That was probably the Fat Tyre Flyers regular Wednesday night ride, mostly 'A' Grade XC racers (possibly even a couple of 'National Top 10 or 20' riders) or other's just trying to hang on


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

woody45 said:


> I think the water fountain loop is almost getting too muddy to ride. Did 35km around Heidleberg and came back very muddy but it was nice weather. Might ride out to Lysterfield this weekend and see what the conditions are like out there.


I've found upstream of Heildleburg to be acceptable in the damp, but once it becomes too wet, downstream of H'burg singletrack turns into a car width boghole. Then when it dries out its very rough. Come out to St Andrews if you want, as a fan of fine ST you'd love it.

ILMP did you end up going for sealskinz of GE socks? I'm up for some winter socks too.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking I might have to head up to St Andrews some time to see and check it out. Could be a while before I get the chance/figure out how to get out there. 

A friend of mines dad just bought 160 pairs of alpaca wool socks for some reason so I should be right for socks this winter!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

160? Wtf :d


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Maybe he is a centipede...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Some Guy said:


> Maybe he is a centipede...


What goes 99 - 'plonk'?

A centipede with a wooden leg.

In our family we use the expression '99 plonk' to describe someone who is 'not all there'ut:

Do not adjust your set. :skep:


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Got the socks today! Turned out he actually bought 105 pairs. His dad got them cheap from some auction so they will never have to run around looking for socks before school or work again. They are pretty warm but extremely long!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*I love new trails!!!*

Headed back to sunny (not), Gippsland last night. Up here there seem to be a bit of a MTB resurgence in the area and new trails are popping up all over the place.

Went out this morning to sample one of the more highly regarded area's, which is located in a ******** and pine plantation area at in the vicinity of Hazelwood South and Traralgon South.

In total we rode just under 20kms on some very well planned and executed single trails, some small north shore parts and three downhill options once at the top. Only disappointing thing was that a large group of motorbikers were riding up the freshest and best riding downhill section, and were tearing it apart!!! :madmax: Said downhill section was nuts, real flowy and great jumps and drops with some great turns to be had, only it was a very wet in sections and really needs not to be ridden at the moment. Good climbing to be had today.

Overall bloody good ride!!!

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

We were talking post-ride about all the places we need to go, don't go giving us another one!
That must have been very frustrating and disappointing to see those moto's. Were the trails specifically marked as MTB only?
We had a 40km ride at St Andrews - Myself and my brother, Nuc_Powered and his mate Christian joined us later on, Cowpat and Mitchell. Good ride, we sampled the new work done by me and Mitchell. It was pretty good but needs some bedding in and some more tuning.

Order of Riders: Mitchell, N_P, Huds brother, Cowpat.
Got a nice clip that I have to learn how to upload. Maybe ILMP could give an explanation if it's not too much trouble. Will do some research anyhow.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*St. Andrews clip*






Well, that was easy.

Hmff...Quality is dodgy.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Unfortunately it wasn't a designated MTB area, nothing at all like that up here.....yet. So, yeah no way of stopping them from riding there. St. Andrews looks bloody fantastic at the moment, i'm really in need of a ride there.

N_P and i were talking about a Youies session on a coming weekend, any takers?

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I might be up for that. Actually post ride we were talking about hitting up Wombat forest in a fortnight.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

I could well be up for a Youies session this weekend- which day? 

Wombat is a top idea Hud, but that weekend is the 12hr at Bendigo - so I'm out.

First ride on a SS for me tomorrow


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Satdee is my riding day...


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, what he said....


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

@ waldog. Great to hear that Gippy has some trails to offer at last. Shame about the moto muppets though.... i must admit- when i attempted to ride trails in gippy- they were generally destroyed by motor bikes. Even so- great to hear a network of trails are on the rise!!!

@Hud. Nice video mate- glad you worked it out on youtube. That section of trail looks mad btw. Sweet piccies too!

@Puddleduck. Have fun on the SS bro. Maybe post up some piccies?

As for me. Lazy day today really. My wife and I headed to Bottle Lake this afternoon for a spin. Considering my wife does not ride bikes at all- i was impressed considering the ride there and back alone is 13+ km. It was slow- but what do i care these days? I can ride primo trails any day of the week- so i was in no hurry. The SS helped to build up a little heat while sprinting ahead on sections and then waiting for the misses.

We also headed to a mates place for dinner this evening- again by bike as we don't own a car. So all in all a day full of 'bikey goodness.'

I think tomorrow night I'm back at Bottle Lake for a night ride- weather permitting.

Here are a few piccies.




























(i need lazers coming out of my eyes in this one!)


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics & vid Hud. Pity the batt went flat.

I'd be up for a Youies session this coming weekend. Was thinking we could leave one car at Stockyards and start over at the new Kurrajong section. Ride to Stockyards, spend some time there, then take a car full back to Kurrajong and bring them back to pick up bikes (or we just ride back to Kurrajong I guess).


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice pics ilostmypassword...you give domestic bliss a good name. As for me, 48km gravel farm roads with as much climbing as I can make, trialling new tyres, 7" front rotor & hydration pack, before playing happy families the rest of the weekend. Oh, the simple pleasures...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

L'il Matt said:


> Nice pics ilostmypassword...you give domestic bliss a good name. As for me, 48km gravel farm roads with as much climbing as I can make, trialling new tyres, 7" front rotor & hydration pack, before playing happy families the rest of the weekend. Oh, the simple pleasures...




Got to love testing new gear eh? What tyres/ hydration pack are they? Interestingly, i'm riding with a 7" front on the Cove and i like it alot..... with no fade on the steeper stuff.


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the interest, so for the sake of product placement...an "Alligator" 7" wavy rotor ( T7), a "Caribee" hydration pack (local Horizon leisure & camping) and Specialized "The Captain" sport tyre (Adelaide Hills Cycles). The rotor & hydration pack are excellent, while the tyres proved a little skittish on the freshly graded (clay & limestone) roads, but stuck like excrement on velcro to everything else. Oh the vagaries testing new stuff!


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Riding for me this weekend was something a little different - first road race on the ever awesome Phillip Island circuit. The race itself for me didn't go too great thanks to some stupid, stupid mistakes, but I'll be back for more road racing.
Today was back to grassroots, though no racing - I got to play spectator, photographer, and just general organiser of teddybears picnics out at Lysterfield for round 1 of "The even formerly known as Chase The Sun". I ended up with a ton of really decent photos, despite using my very much broken 300D with my nice new EF 50mm f/1.8 II lens... with the inability to use autofocus.
That's not to say I didn't get any laps in, and holy crap how I felt like I was flying when I did get some time in the saddle in the morning - I don't think I've ever ridden Lysterfield that fast before... and I only took a singlespeed!
I'm waiting for Snozza to get the results up, and sometime in the coming weeks I'm going to cut a lap of the course used myself and see where I think I would have been had I decided to race.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

No SS ride today - felt awful so took the day off, no riding at all this w/e. Tues night is the next ride for me - flying solo along Yarra.


----------



## scalpel2007 (Apr 22, 2007)

PuddleDuck said:


> No SS ride today - felt awful so took the day off, no riding at all this w/e. Tues night is the next ride for me - flying solo along Yarra.


The yarra trails at the moment absolutely rock da house!!!

The thing is we have been riding them so much lately we need a new area close to Melbourne.

Lysterfiled - little too boring for us at the moment.

Yangs - done them

*Now I hear that there are heaps of trails around sasafras - do any of you Victorians know how/where I can learn about the trails in sassafras (near the basin?) I am looking for 3-4 hour rides?*

Also happy to meet up to ride Yarra Trails - we normally ride Sunday's from Hawthorn out to Westerfolds and back (2 hours fast)


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

scalpel2007 said:


> Also happy to meet up to ride Yarra Trails - we normally ride Sunday's from Hawthorn out to Westerfolds and back (2 hours fast)


Scalpel, if you only ride as far as Westerfolds you're missing out on some good trails. A little further on from Westerfolds is the highly regarded 'pink ribbon trail' - its well woth riding the extra distance. I also head past there and turn around at Tikala Park (which is not a park, but an outlook over the Yarra - a beautiful place).

Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## scalpel2007 (Apr 22, 2007)

PuddleDuck said:


> Scalpel, if you only ride as far as Westerfolds you're missing out on some good trails. A little further on from Westerfolds is the highly regarded 'pink ribbon trail' - its well woth riding the extra distance. I also head past there and turn around at Tikala Park (which is not a park, but an outlook over the Yarra - a beautiful place).
> 
> Enjoy :thumbsup:


OK so assume we're at the gate at the start of westerfolds from city side - where do we go to get to this pink ribbon area?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

scalpel2007 said:


> OK so assume we're at the gate at the start of westerfolds from city side - where do we go to get to this pink ribbon area?


PM'd you a link to a map I made. Nearly spot on according to Waldog's GPS map.


----------



## scalpel2007 (Apr 22, 2007)

Champion!!!

If ever on the trails I ride a black team scalpel - about 6 of us normally ride Yarra trails sunday morning or arvo

I have to say the trails are in awesome condition at the moment


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

scalpel2007 said:


> Champion!!!
> 
> If ever on the trails I ride a black team scalpel - about 6 of us normally ride Yarra trails sunday morning or arvo
> 
> I have to say the trails are in awesome condition at the moment


Agreed - from Heid to PR trail is in great condition, apart from the erosion on the tight section beside the board walk near Odyssey House. Don't really know what can be done to fix that. The steep sections have turned into gullies and will only get worse.

They alse seem to have closed a section just upstream of this for revegetation. Pity as it was nice and flowy with some good off-camber sections.

Will keep an eye out for ya. I look like ... well ... the guy who looks like me in the vid Hud posted earlier (white Scott Genius).


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

scalpel2007 said:


> The yarra trails at the moment absolutely rock da house!!!
> 
> The thing is we have been riding them so much lately we need a new area close to Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Re. the Sassafrass trails, you might be thinking of the trails in the bit of bush between Sheffield road and Doonagalla homestead. There is a 15-20min main loop in there that is great fun and lots of little trails going here and there. Takes a bit of working out though. Avoid it after rain as well.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah those trails were good fun but the boardwalk side trail has really gone downhill. About a year ago there was a small tree on that section which made a great technical section going back to the city from Westerfold's, but it was broken or cut off and the divert route has caused erosion. 
Those trail got really wrecked from the summer dust though. I've stopped riding them and I think they will be pretty much gone soon.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Where is everyone?*

Has anybody been out there riding? Too wet maybe?

Wal


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

waldog said:


> Has anybody been out there riding? Too wet maybe?
> 
> Wal


Not too wet here bro. Most days here seem to have a chilly start but then 12 - 16degs and sunny. Maybe a shower overnight then repeat.

As you can see it was a fantastic day....










Today i headed up Port Hills and was a little nervous as i've not ridden there that much since the trails seem to be quite damp (slippery) up there. Technically i'm rooted until i get some sticky tyres....... as i'm still running summer tread:madman:

Great ride and some good climbing too. I've got next week off so am hoping to get up there some more in preparation for some mountain madness with a group at a place called cragieburne next weekend (weather permitting).

( https://www.onyourbike.co.nz/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=32)


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Too wet here Saturday waldog - thankfully! Was supposed to do 70km on the roadie yesterday with friends, but figured it was a washout. So rescheduled to do 45km on the dirt today...only to succumb to the bug that's been stalking me all week. Getting soft in my old age...Oh well, save my puny strength for next Sundays XC race.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

By the way - where is sideknob these days? Hope he is ok.


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Jing and I rode the Dam (Manly NSW) again today, only our 2nd time. We're both pretty n00b but already our pace had picked up over the 1st time.

The trail's just so awesome. I feel that it's a privellege to ride on, great people, great vibe. I'd happily pay to ride on it, that's how chuffed I am.









11Am at the carpark, bit chilly today. That's a good thing right?









At the entrance. I found these for sale posts quite funny.









Jing trying out his new pads.









Yummy rocky sections.









This is the tiny little drop at the beginning, 1st time at the Dam we just took the easy paths around things, this time we went for the harder parts. Excuse the stupid face, can't help it when there's a camera about.









Me.









Nice view.









I used to love DH as a kid and the DH section at the Dam just rocks my world. I took it a lot faster this time pedalling most of the way down but at the end of it I was so cocky that instead of taking the dry left I went through the mud.









Damn there go my brand new Van Bucky Lasek's.









She'll buff right out!









Yummy goodness from the endo I had to the right of the massive drop at the end.

All in all, had a blast! Can't wait to go back.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

waldog said:


> Has anybody been out there riding? Too wet maybe?
> 
> Wal


Did 35k on the SS yesterday morning along the Yarra Trails - except I didn't bother with most of the singletrack... (and yes it was really cold and really wet). Did another 35k on the dually 29er this arvo/tonight.....saw a magical sunset whilst on the Pink Ribbon Trail.

Was my first ride on the SS, I've a few teething bugs to fix..like the tensioner not tensioning!! :madman: - but I like the style of riding that SSing forces.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Always wanted to ride Manly dam loop when I've been in Sydney.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> Did 35k on the SS yesterday morning along the Yarra Trails - except I didn't bother with most of the singletrack... (and yes it was really cold and really wet). Did another 35k on the dually 29er this arvo/tonight.....saw a magical sunset whilst on the Pink Ribbon Trail.
> 
> Was my first ride on the SS, I've a few teething bugs to fix..like the tensioner not tensioning!! :madman: - but I like the style of riding that SSing forces.


About time you rode a proper bike...... :madmax: :nono: :skep:


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey JF , nice pics , rode the dam on Friday lunch. Yeah that bog on the DH is nasty and has been getting worse and worse , even the " dry " line to the left is not so dry. The erosion on the double track about 3/4 of the way through is as bad as I've seen it.
This loop faces as massive problem in the coming months.With so may trails taken out of play of late, traffic at the dam is going to increase 5 fold. It is in serious need of some maintenance , fingers crossed that we have a dry winter otherwise it is all over for that trail I feel.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Great stuff JF  Those dry and fast trails look sweet!!!

I'm off this week before starting a new job... so with the weather spot on- i headed back up to Port Hills and rode the other side- finishing with teh old school Bowenvale trail (my favorite). A much better ride than yesterday- as yesterday mostly consisted of fuk ups due to having not been up there proper for a week or so and wet rocks.

I've also ordered a 2.4" Mountain King tyre for the front with that Black Chilli compound "stuff" - so hopefully it will stick to the rocks like shiat to fur  Fingers crossed it gets here before the weekend.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Great stuff JF  Those dry and fast trails look sweet!!!
> 
> I'm off this week before starting a new job... so with the weather spot on- i headed back up to Port Hills and rode the other side- finishing with teh old school Bowenvale trail (my favorite). A much better ride than yesterday- as yesterday mostly consisted of fuk ups due to having not been up there proper for a week or so and wet rocks.
> 
> I've also ordered a 2.4" Mountain King tyre for the front with that Black Chilli compound "stuff" - so hopefully it will stick to the rocks like shiat to fur  Fingers crossed it gets here before the weekend.


have you tried the stick-e (not the dual compound) Nevegal (or even Blue Groove)?? The 2.1 Nevegal was the best tire I've ever used. I wish they made a full stick-e in 29" size


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> have you tried the stick-e (not the dual compound) Nevegal (or even Blue Groove)?? The 2.1 Nevegal was the best tire I've ever used. I wish they made a full stick-e in 29" size


Thanks for the heads up on those :thumbsup: Maybe I'll look at one for teh front if this does not come in "chunky" enough and put the Conti on the rear. The thing is, I'm after BIG tyres for the Hills- 2.1's just don't cut the mustard anymore unless i'm, at bottlelake....

In fact I currently run a set of Speed king supersonics (2.3 - which are really a 2.1!) on the SS and they grip very well indeed over loose/ wet stuff.... apparently the compound in the new rubber is super tacky. The other bonus is that they roll fast too..... very fast.

I did consider a pair of Rubber Queens by conti (same compound- different tread)- but seriously.... Rubber Queen and Hand Job? I'll never get bored of this will I ?

So hows you? Hows the SS going?

Hehe


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Tuesday night ride tonight. Great turn out with 8 people. What a great ride. i'm so fukin into this SS it is not funny.... WOW... i was nailing that shite out there tonight.....the trails were so sticky too. I'm actually getting faster with no gears! We had a blast!

Ironic though that i'm riding a bomb made up from workshop left overs but I'm having more fun than ever!

How are you going Pduck?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Wed nite @ the Yarra*

Now that my toes have thawed out its time to post some nite riding pics. Waldog and I hit up the Yarra trails tonight from Heidelberg to PR & back. Trails are damp and verging on slipperly, but thankfully not too many bogs. PR trail is in fantastic condition. Great ride overall, but bloody cold - and it's only going to get colder.

As for photos - I totally suck at taking action shots, but I finally managed to get Waldog in the center of some of them (after asking him repeatedly "Yeah, better do that one again for me mate"). He, on the other hand, managed to get it down first go. These are all taken on the PR trail.

Waldog climbing up to the transmission lines (zzzzzzzz ... seriously, standing under those can't be good for you):









Waldog on approach through the toight plantation section (man those Ayups are bright):









Me flying down towards the creek:









Waldog getting some air-time from the lip under the transmission lines:









Me getting some air from the jump towards the end:









Waldog on same jump:









The rest are kinda blurry from me not knowing what I was doing, and also obscured by the steam I was putting off. I'm sure I'll get better at this.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> Now that my toes have thawed out its time to post some nite riding pics. Waldog and I hit up the Yarra trails tonight from Heidelberg to PR & back. Trails are damp and verging on slipperly, but thankfully not too many bogs. PR trail is in fantastic condition. Great ride overall, but bloody cold - and it's only going to get colder.
> 
> As for photos - I totally suck at taking action shots, but I finally managed to get Waldog in the center of some of them (after asking him repeatedly "Yeah, better do that one again for me mate"). He, on the other hand, managed to get it down first go. These are all taken on the PR trail.
> 
> ...


Sweet photos guys :thumbsup: Great to be able to out some faces to names! It is real hard to get some good shots at night too.... so nice one 

Look on the bright side though... the Aussie winter only lasts about 8 weeks! hehe


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Have you blokes heard of leg warmers? 
Nice pics though,wish I coulda been there.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> Have you blokes heard of leg warmers?
> Nice pics though,wish I coulda been there.


I have heard of them, but when you've got legs as hairy as a yeti, you're usually pretty set in the cold.

The pics come up well NP!! Your last jump is definitely the pick of the bunch,

Wal.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

waldog said:


> I have heard of them, but when you've got legs as hairy as a yeti, you're usually pretty set in the cold.
> 
> The pics come up well NP!! Your last jump is definitely the pick of the bunch,
> 
> Wal.


These are fantastic.

http://www.groundeffect.co.nz/product-detail-MON-SHO.htm#

3/4 length with fleece knee warmers. One of my fav bit of kit when it turns nippy! They fit real nice under a pair of baggies too.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Last night I did the Yarra Valley Cycles shop ride. The Cannondale rep had just dropped off a new Cannondale Moto for testing. I had a spin, nice! $9k worth of carbon framed goodness sporting 6.5 inches of travel and weighing 13.9kg.
We headed over to the Doongalla STs in the Dande's, where it was a little muddy but not too bad. The area is really being destroyed by motos and horses riding there in the wet. Shame, as they are the best ST's in the Dande's that I know of.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Last night I did the Yarra Valley Cycles shop ride. The Cannondale rep had just dropped off a new Cannondale Moto for testing. I had a spin, nice! $9k worth of carbon framed goodness sporting 6.5 inches of travel and weighing 13.9kg.
> We headed over to the Doongalla STs in the Dande's, where it was a little muddy but not too bad. The area is really being destroyed by motos and horses riding there in the wet. Shame, as they are the best ST's in the Dande's that I know of.


Nice. 9K and weighing 14KG? There is something wrong in that equation :skep:

Shame about the moto bikes- damn things fuk up all the trails don't they?

I rode solo on the SS in the rain and cold winds at Bottlelake last night (as i did a few weeks ago). I was out testing my new waterproof and other toasty bits and I had a ball! No one else was game- yet i saw and spoke to about 6 riders on the trail. Amazing what happens solo in teh woods at night though- my mind was playing all kind of tricks on me.... zombies.... killer dogs..... you name it. I swear i was seeing dead bodies on the side of the trail! About 1.5 laps and i pulled the pin as i was getting quite cold.... more layers [email protected]!!!!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Was going to hit Craigieburn  today but the weather was 0- 2 with snow  So we have put it forward to next weekend.

An English girl who my wife works with was going to join us and she still fancied a ride so at the last minute i change my plans for a solo Port Hills ride to ride Bottle Lake forest with her instead on the Cove. No one else could be bothered as it was raining and kind of chilly.... but once you get going with a waterproof on... it's all good 

We had a good ride on wet and slippery trails- i was very impressed considering she was on an old rigid Specialized rockhopper (cromo) with flats (not that teh forest needs suspension as i ride a rigid SS there too). I think that we have another member for the night rides now... as she will join us as from Tuesday.

And just to let you know- the trails ate Bottlelake are suited for wet riding.... so no bad karma.

Noice.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm ashamed to admit I hadn't ridden for at least three weeks - two weeks away on a hunting trip, where I crashed a motorcyle and hurt my left shin _twice_ - the first time being when the bike fell on it and the exhaust shield burnt my leg, and the next day I scraped it bad when I fell down a rabbit hole.... 

So today I planned to head out after lunch and break the drought. Much to my annoyance a parade of people then started rocking up, wanting coffee and conversation, so my ride was put off by a few hours. At which point it had gotten annoyingly cold and overcast - so with fading interest I ventured out and I have to say it was a bit of a chore...

Cold, boring and with legs aching from my last gym session, I started out feeling pretty good but quickly lost interest.

I have to say that I hate winter in all respects, being the sort of person who will happily ride in the middle of a summer day but who hates the cold and the wet.

I got the winter blues.....whooooahhh.....I got the winter blues....whooooaahhhh......


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*You Yangs*

My first time to the YY's and I was mightily impressed. Not sure of the names of the tracks we road but some of the trails had a huge amount of work put into them.
Myself, Mitchell, N_P, Waldog and Cowpat turned up, thanks for playing tour guide N_P.
A bunch of photos from the day: (Had a lot more but some didn't turn out so good. Camera lag, you see.)


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Damn camera lag :madman: We won't hold it against you mate. Photos look the goods though, i'm looking forward to N_P's too. One of the best rides in a long time today. The new link track is fantastic, very, very well made!!! 

Tops to catch up!!!

Hey did you get passed by the motorbike travelling at ludacris speed on the way home?

Wal.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> My first time to the YY's and I was mightily impressed. Not sure of the names of the tracks we road but some of the trails had a huge amount of work put into them.
> Myself, Mitchell, N_P, Waldog and Cowpat turned up, thanks for playing tour guide N_P.
> A bunch of photos from the day: (Had a lot more but some didn't turn out so good. Camera lag, you see.)


Good photos and nice wood work! :thumbsup: First time at the youies? They are good eh. Those sandy trails look foreign to me now.....

But not a hardtail in sight :nono: :skep:


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

*buggers....*

Seeing those pics is doing my head in. Havent had a ride in weeks. Noticed my bike the other day, in my new garage, covered in a thick layer of dust. While you guys were ripping up the tracks i was caryiing 3 1/2 tonnes (30 square meters) of pavers and sand from the front yard to my back yard to pave the alfreco:madman: Last weekend i shoveled two truck loads of crushed rock, and the weekend before that, i was unpacking boxes , carrying furniture and ripping up garden beds of dead plants.

One advantage of all this is i reckon Im losing a few kilos and putting on some upper body muscle, but ride fitness would be going to crap.

Those youyang tracks look great. Only been there once before and loved it.

Hope to catch up for a ride with you guys soon, money is running out for landscaping so it will be back on the bike soon.

Cheers


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

*Bullrider*

Just returned from a week in Alice Springs competing (Particiating  ) in this

http://www.rapidascent.com.au/AnacondaMTBEnduro/

5 days, 7 stages

Day 1 40 km + Hill Climb time trial (Anzac Hill 33m vert over 440m)
Day 2 47 km
Day 3 100 km......... ouch!  
Day 4 23 km Time Trail morning & nite mass start on same course
Day 5 50 KM

Awesome Single Track around Alice from smooth & flowing to rocky & technical with slaby climbs, many mad descents, no mega climbs (biggest would be 100m vert) etc but just sweet undulating ST
You could ride there non stop for 2 weeks and still not ride all the tracks.:thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

AussieRider said:


> Just returned from a week in Alice Springs competing (Particiating  ) in this
> 
> http://www.rapidascent.com.au/AnacondaMTBEnduro/
> 
> ...


Great stuff! That looks blinking awesome and good on you for finishing. Just look at some of that rocky single track!! What was the weather like?

Any photos?


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Yep that new link track at the You Yangs is a very fine bit of work. Fantastic effort from the GMBC:thumbsup:. The Stockyards has had a lot of work too, berms and new track everywhere. N_P is right, the best days outing was to be had riding all the new stuff.

sicwombat, funny I know someone in exactly the same situation. Used to ride but bought a house, started landscaping it and then had a kid to top it all off. Don't think he'll be on his bike again in a very very long while...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Youies Pics*

What a truly epic day out of the trails. Best day's riding I've had in a long time. I have tons of pics but I don't want to litter this thread with them. I've pretty much got one of each person on the trail segments shown in the pics below, to which I've added a few photoshop touches for colours. I might make a new thread with the rest of them ... maybe just a purely photographic thread or something.

Enjoy.

P.S. Waldog - no news of a motocyclist getting caught speeding on the Westgate in the papers. Not surprising he got away. The more I think about it, the more I reckon he was close to 300km/h - he passed us like we were driving backwards, and we were doing 100km/h  Amazing. Did you see him Hud? Cowpat?

Cowpat on the boulder (on the aptly named Boulder Track)









Waldog on a bit of NS at the top of Travs Diamond Track









Me on the berm half way down same track









Mitchell heading down the new link track towards Kurrajong









Hud railing a berm on the same track


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> I might make a new thread with the rest of them ... maybe just a prely photographic thread or something.


Great images. Maybe upload them to Flickr or somthing and post a link? I'd like to see more


----------



## mmatrix (Aug 20, 2007)

*gmbc winter series*

hay if u guys enjoy the YOUIES try and come down for the next winter series races.
They are designed as Fun club racing pretty casual and friendly . Yesterdays race was awesome fun with about 75 riders. really good vibe and lots of first time racers. and only $25 a race. Also coz they are put on by a club and not a private promoter all the money made goes back into improving the tracks.
those tracks you rode on were funded by races and events the club puts on and by parks vic. The track designer Travis really builds good tracks.
here is the web site www.gmbc.com.au


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Good work N_P!! Would be good to see all of them if you get a chance to upload them somewhere.

No news on crazy motorcyclists that i've seen either, he was bloody moving!!!

Wal.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice Shots N_P and Hud, good work.

mmatrix, I'm not really into races but I'll keep my eye out on the GMBC website for the next working bee.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

mmatrix said:


> Yesterdays race was awesome fun with about 75 riders. really good vibe and lots of first time racers. and only $25 a race. Also coz they are put on by a club and not a private promoter all the money made goes back into improving the tracks.


Similar to Cowpat I'm not too into races - had a few bad experiences with the regulars. But I do like to try the odd one or two now and then, and I like the idea of more money going back into the tracks than going into corporate pockets. I am thinking the 30km Stockyards Kurrajong Loop race in July might be a go-er.

We were well aware of yesterdays race - we did everything possible not to get in the way. Funnily though, when I parked the car at 8:30 that morning it happened to be almost directly in the path of the race loop. I left a gap thinking it was a path to the picnic area as there was no sign indicating otherwise (like there was on the other side of the road). Luckily we got back to the cars about 2 minutes before the racers first came through and I moved it to make things easier (note: the 'No Parking' sign was put there AFTER I had parked).


----------



## scalpel2007 (Apr 22, 2007)

Heading out onto Yarra Trails this afternoon - should be at chandler hwy stairs/entrance from 2pm.

I'll be riding a cannondale scalpel team


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Great pics Nuke, especially the one of yourself, your camera is certainly better at taking action shots.. They certainly aren't litter, maybe post the rest up on that thread, started by Whafe? "Hey you Aussies and Kiwis" I think it may have been.

Didn't see the crazy moto.


----------



## mmatrix (Aug 20, 2007)

*cow pat.*

hey cow pat.
yeah i can understand that you might not be into racing, I am so sore today.
Glad you enjoyed the Youies and the new link track really opens up both areas so you can ride a decent amount of tracks now.
re the car, thanks for moving it and I wouldn't worry about where you parked it, everyone is pretty chilled out and if you put it there before the sign then no body can worry.

anyway we ride the yarra a bit so next time you guys go past we will say hi.
thanks guys


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

For me yesterday was also a day out at the You Yangs, but this tim at Kurrajong fo the 3 hour. While the track was very easy, and just flowing corners with nothing technical, it was *seriously bumpy*. A lot of people, myself included, took along their hardtails thinking they would be the quickest option, and were quickly shown to be mistaken.

Today I backed up that 3 hour with a 150km ride down to Mt Martha and back with two mates... heart rate struggling to go above 120 - didn't even hit E3 in the 3 hour ride home. In fact, my peak HR was something like 149 going up Olivers Hill... not a good sign.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Yesterday 1.5 hours exploring potential new tracks in Sherbrooke area in Mt Dandenong... turns out you eventually pop out where you start.. dang it.

Today 30 min casual stroll Beglrave - Kallista return Mt Dandenong also...

Finding it hard to get out during the week with this very lacking daylight and incredibly cheap lights haha


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

ilostmypassword said:


> Great stuff! That looks blinking awesome and good on you for finishing. Just look at some of that rocky single track!! What was the weather like?
> 
> Any photos?


Sorry no photos as I was racing (sort of) only the photos on the web site

Weather was about 25 deg each day with clear blue sky, but a little chilly in the mornings & evenings (>10 deg), rode every day in jersey & nicks only


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Did my first proper ride on the new Gt out at the You Yangs today and it was bloody awesome. 

The bike just sticks when your climbing but doesn't bob much at all. We rode the new link track up and down and it just ate it up. Great ride, ended up being more than ten people in our group at some points which was good. 

The new tracks are great too! I loved the natural granite berm on the link track, on the way back up we looked over the side and I'm glad they've put that little rock lip on the edge because it's at least a 15 meter fall if you went over.


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

So I rode Stromlo Red Loop from last years 24, after the bridge I took the berm trail and then the second half of the Wolrd Cup course - it was very sweet. Had one guy chasing me up the climb - he was one switch-back behind the whole way, made me take the bit between my teeth rather than slouch. There is nothing like a fox on your tail to motivate you.


----------



## BillyMTB (Mar 7, 2007)

*Oaks Fire Trail*

Did an Oaks up and back yesterday, glorious day, always fresh air up there to clear out my dusty lungs.

The Oaks has had the grater go through it again for quite a few kilometres the trail has been widended (maybe it looks that way becuase bushes and trees have been trimmed back) Nasty rocky sections of the trail have been filled with dirt and sand and smoothed out. Kind of boring but still fun as the trail felt new again, heaps of sand traps and loose stuff around to keep your mind on the matter.

b.


----------



## BillyMTB (Mar 7, 2007)

*Ride the Bridge*



woody45 said:


> Did you ride the ride the bridge?
> 
> A guy I ride with sometimes finished at about the same time and rode the scaffolding attached to canoes over the river. I'd like to think I would too but I'm pretty sure I would wuse out.


One of the officials was standing on the 'bridge' rocking it from side to side so I walked across! Funny though if it was a plank on the ground it would be easy but to risk the possibility of dunking yourself and the bike in that 2m of cold river didn't seem like a good idea to me somehow ut:


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

XC race at Eagle Mtn. bike park...blew up in the last lap, but a technical course (from my limited perspective anyway...)


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Day off today and the regular Tuesday night ride was called off so i prescribed myself some fresh air and some hill climbs at Port Hills. Put mildly- it fukin hurt lots as the ground is soft, slippery and challenging. On the Rapaki climb i was passed by a guy on a 29er single speed and I was like WTF? I think my nuts would pop out if i rode a SS up the rapaki track. To be fair though he was carrying no gear, had wippet tyres on it and the bike was like 7kg  (that's my story anyway and i'm sticking to it!)

Anyway it was awesome and i'm kind of getting used to the extra slog it takes when the ground softens. Its just a state of mind and once I accepted the trails were no longer super fast and hardpack and that certain sections (read rock gardens) are just not ridable when slippery,and that all bikes feel fat and heavy in the mud/ soft dirt it was cool  It has only taken me 5 week or so to come to terms with this fact  he he

Very alpine and crisp it was up there and then a freezing wind came in on the descent..... very cool though as i carry so many items of clothing these days i was prepared! I think my pack weighs about 6+ KG 

Took some piccys too.




























I've also started upping my commute to work- i started a new job yesterday so commute 30km x 3 days on the single speed ( i was riding10km x 4), ride two night rides on the SS and a weekend day somewhere on dirt - I seem to be on two wheels alot these days...... still miss summer though! :thumbsup:

Oh- and GREAT to see your back sideKnob I prescribe some bike bling to help you get out there. Maybe a new COVE frame 

Happy trails!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

About 4 weeks ago I noticed a thread on Vorb from a Singaporean guy (Darren) who was here for a few weeks and wanted to meetup with fellow mountain bikers in Christchurch for a ride. I was happy to show him around the trails I've ridden since my arrival so posted my offer. I'm not to sure why we never got to ride until now, but I think the random weather patterns on weekends and Darren's lack of night riding experience (and lack of lights) did not help.

Anyway Wednesday after work we met up for a spin. On arriving at Bottlelake we discovered the weekly night "race" was on..... an there was 100+ riders all geared up with lights ready to go!! We headed off ahead and just mixed into teh groups on the trails...

It was a great social ride and me managed to take some pictures of the magic out there too. What an awesome experience it was to see over one hundred cyclists with lights flying through the single track while having a great yarn with a fellow cyclist and traveller.

Fukin A. 



















Have a great long weekend guys! Tomorrow we have a group of us heading to ride at Craigiburn- with some mountain craziness.

HAPPY TRAILS!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

It was an early rise today to meetup with some peeps to ride at Craigieburn. We ended up with a convoy and 8 people. In about 1hr 20 we were in the mountains.... and rugged up like Eskimos.... soon to take layers off on the ups.... and back on for the downs.

What a fantastic ride. Loads of climbing, single track, snow!, ice, sun and an amazing rooty and techy downhill at the end. What a fantastic day and great company.

The Cove seemed to come alive up there... the more messy, steep and rooty it got.. the more it just laughed.. i heard it i'm sure  Sweet.

Nothing speaks louder than pictures so here you go  p.s. sorry dial up users :nono: 
















































































































































































































More here 

https://gallery.mac.com/sayinghello#100364&view=mosaic&sel=0

:band:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Awesome! Hard to beat an 'adventure' was it a point to point ride? I've seen those shale photos before, is that daunting to ride or is there a nice bench to ride on?
How about some stats? Length of ride, time taken, elevation change etc. Love to do that ride if I ever came over.

A bunch of us did led by Cowpat did Moonlight Flat or 'Pineys' at Castlemaine today. Great fun 20km took 4 hours, very tight,twisty, steep, narrow, rooty, rocky, and loose all at the same time and all the time. Excellent fun though,certainly got the bike handling skills up to scratch. Very intense riding the whole time. First ride since ever that I lowered my seat permanently and spent most of the ride in granny ring! 
Great bunch of guys to ride with, thanks for showing us around Cowpat.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

I've spent the last two days out at Lysterfield, putting bunting up when ********s keep ripping it down, and repairing trails which have bad water damage. There's still a lot of work to do. Friday the legs were feeling really heavy after having done a crit on Wednesday (2nd place, yay) and then again on Thursday after doing 2 hours of riding.

Anaconda Enduro Series round 2 tomorrow, which will bring this week to 16 hours in the saddle. Not really looking like I'll be getting anything resembling a decent result with the way I'm feeling at the moment.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud, Hud's brother, Mitch, Trav, Dave, Jas and I took a little time to ride out at Moonlight Flat Castlemaine, and what a great time we had (except for Jas who had to sit it out in the car nursing a sore shoulder). Perfect weather and with the track in excellent shape it still took us four hours for the 20 km, but grinning all the way and not in any hurry to finish.

The new track out there below the seven switchbacks has bedded in nicely and is just sensational. I just can't believe how little the tracks out there are ridden; pine needles completely obscure the track a lot of the time. Everytime I head out there I'm only more sure that we need to get out there again, again.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Awesome! Hard to beat an 'adventure' was it a point to point ride? I've seen those shale photos before, is that daunting to ride or is there a nice bench to ride on?
> How about some stats? Length of ride, time taken, elevation change etc. Love to do that ride if I ever came over.
> 
> A bunch of us did led by Cowpat did Moonlight Flat or 'Pineys' at Castlemaine today. Great fun 20km took 4 hours, very tight,twisty, steep, narrow, rooty, rocky, and loose all at the same time and all the time. Excellent fun though,certainly got the bike handling skills up to scratch. Very intense riding the whole time. First ride since ever that I lowered my seat permanently and spent most of the ride in granny ring!
> Great bunch of guys to ride with, thanks for showing us around Cowpat.


Sorry mate no GPS data- i forgot to charge the battery :madman: As a rough idea it was about 2 hrs riding and starting at 800m we climbed say another 1500m combined. About Half in 2nd and half in first ring. The final rooty and techy descent on singletrack blasting through trees was a good solid 3KM 

It was a point to point and as for the shale is tricky to ride and the height (or fall) to the edge plays with your head a little..... but riding Port Hills has toughened me up  Fantastic trails there mate- when you visit- we will hit them hard.

As for your epic at castlemaine- that area was the best that i rode while in Aus- fantastic rocky stuff..... nice to ride.

Tell you what guys- come summer- maybe you could all get over here for a long weekend? I'd love to show you around.....food for thought:thumbsup:


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

*You Yangs 1st day of Winter 08*

Me and JD went out to the YouYangs (Melbourne) for the usual round trip and paused for some snaps and vids. Crazy fog with half the hill in a cloud and the other in full sun all day.....

Fogged up all day, didn't lift from the east side...._i like it west side!_









Jonn D on a berm









Me on same berm









Video stills: John jumping at the bottom of the DH trails

























Me stinkin' it up on same jump









Never posted vids before so here goes...links below
https://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f188/Piker1973/?action=view&current=JumpinJD.flv
https://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f188/Piker1973/?action=view&current=JumpinJD3.flv
Good times :band:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Great piccs ilostmypassword, nothing beats the South Island and the Craigieburn!

Im heading back down there sometime next year and definitley heading up there!

Chur..


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Great piccs ilostmypassword, nothing beats the South Island and the Craigieburn!
> 
> Im heading back down there sometime next year and definitley heading up there!
> 
> Chur..


Yeah- i'm loving it here. When you head back down- be sure to let me know!

Actually, I'm hoping to make it up to Roto Vegas within the next month or so- depending on the weather. Where are you based?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Yeah- i'm loving it here. When you head back down- be sure to let me know!
> 
> Actually, I'm hoping to make it up to Roto Vegas within the next month or so- depending on the weather. Where are you based?


awsome dude, def wil do that as usually Im off juanting around the back country on my own so be good to hook up and ride anywaywhere in canterbury with ya chur.

Im currently in the Bombays, Frankin zone, ah ok I'll say it Auckland ahh its all good, I'd love to ride down there with ya but Im laid up from breaking my neck at Xmas time [yer on the bike] so im in full physio mode, won't be riding for awhile, but Im starting some low key swimming physio this week, so quite excited about that, if I don't drown from lack of head rotation. 
All good will be back into it full swing in 09:thumbsup:

You will love Vegas if youve not been there before, its pretty good too.
keep ya eye out, will let ya know def when Im down, be next year for sure, and likewise if ya up this way when Im riding again, hopefully later this year!

Chur..

edit: great to see the beatle out on the road [old pregnant rollerskate] something you'd only see down South, awesome LOL..


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> awsome dude, def wil do that as usually Im off juanting around the back country on my own so be good to hook up and ride anywaywhere in canterbury with ya chur.
> 
> Im currently in the Bombays, Frankin zone, ah ok I'll say it Auckland ahh its all good, I'd love to ride down there with ya but Im laid up from breaking my neck at Xmas time [yer on the bike] so im in full physio mode, won't be riding for awhile, but Im starting some low key swimming physio this week, so quite excited about that, if I don't drown from lack of head rotation.
> All good will be back into it full swing in 09:thumbsup:
> ...


Cheers mate. WOW, I hope that you mend fast! And yes the Beatle is awesome! What is even cooler is that teh guy who drives it and was riding with us is pushing 60yrs..... i'd love to be that coll when i'm 60 eh!

Like i said... mend quick mate. All the best!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Cheers mate. WOW, I hope that you mend fast! And yes the Beatle is awesome! What is even cooler is that teh guy who drives it and was riding with us is pushing 60yrs..... i'd love to be that coll when i'm 60 eh!
> 
> Like i said... mend quick mate. All the best!


cheers bud, yep wil do on the good straight now I think, head doc will confirm this week!

yeah stay down south if ya want to be cool at 60 and ride like a demon, those guys are tough, I hear ya if make it to 60 and can be like that I'll feel like Im 40, very cool! I bet he kicked arse on the bike too
Appreciate the healing vibes!!

Chur:thumbsup:


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey TA, I still haven't figured out what Chur means???


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

PuddleDuck said:


> Hey TA, I still haven't figured out what Chur means???


:lol:

Answers here:thumbsup:

Chur..


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Spent a few hours at Stromlo in Canberra yesterday. Been a lot of work done since last years 24H - very impressive. So many great trails to choose from. Guess they're all systems go until August's World Cup round. Looks like they're extending the 4X track as well - there was a ~8ft diameter corrugated iron cylinder on it's side which I'm assuming will be a tunnel for the XC track, and a jump for the 4X track at the same time.

I also liked the berm track that starts after the DH bridge half way down the mountain.

Would've stayed longer but had a 7hr solo drive ahead of me and didn't want to fall asleep at the wheel.

Now to clean the notorius Stromlo white dust off the bike ...

EDIT: Photos Added:

Before the ride - old & new. Maximum Respect to my friend getting about on that old beast with about 60mm of travel on the fork, if that. At 6ft 5in he can certainly make the most of his old Trek.









Approaching Summit - quite a bit of scrub has re-grown









The view down - CORC trail winding it's way up to us









Burnt out - One of the several telescope enclosures lost to the 2003 fires.









Top of the DH track - who will win here at the World Cup in August???









DH track side-on. Not very steep looking from this angle. Notice the tunnel-bridge half way down.


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics ILMP , I never get tired of SI scenery. I'm yet to visit in summer so I may have to put that on the agenda for Feb/Mar 09.

As for me just a quick lap around Manly dam on Sat morning before family duties called. Nice to ride it " almost dry " although some of the wood sections were a tad slippery with dew. Glad I went early , when i got back to the carpark at 8.15am there were around 40 riders getting ready to head out. Forecast for the week is heavy showers and rain so looks like the loop is in for another battering , it has been caught in a vicious cycle or dry or very wet since the start of the year. May have to head off to Canberra this coming long weekend for some dry weather.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

eckstar said:


> Great pics ILMP , I never get tired of SI scenery. I'm yet to visit in summer so I may have to put that on the agenda for Feb/Mar 09.
> .


Yeah mate- it is off the hook! Please let me know when you visit- i'll be happy to be your guide


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Somewhere muddy 




























Gotta love teh SS :thumbsup: Got home- spray with hose- lube chain- store :thumbsup:

p.s. SideKnob... maybe you should change the thread title to read "where did you ride today?"


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> p.s. SideKnob... maybe you should change the thread title to read "where did you ride today?"


Well it sort of unofficially is already I think. 

Hmmmm, Saturday I took advantage of the sunny weather and headed out for 35k's of rolling hill dirt roads and doubletrack. Rode past a few kids that were wearing orange safety vests - shortly after the two blokes with shotguns confirmed my suspicions - fox drive! :thumbsup:

Sunday I did a short 20k ride in the rougher stuff.

It's not a good time of year for me - a few of my family and friends have birthdays and that means food, booze and cake. And a penalty has to be paid for all this largesse.. :cryin:


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Well it sort of unofficially is already I think.


I remember when this thread had like 4 posts and I thought to myself, No I can't give my weekend ride report as it was on the weekend after this thread was created, not the one it was referring to 

Been way to rainy in Sydney for the last week to do any riding. Walking to the bus stop is trouble enough. Annoying as I just serviced my PIKE and it feels incredible. I am dying to ride it.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Wish it rain down here in Melb. to the point where you couldn't ride...
Finally took the SIR 9 out on it's first 'proper' ride after a few bedding in issues.
I was hoping that I would like it, bit of a gamble building a rigid bike.
After about 10 minutes I got used to the rigid front end to the point that it felt great. Oddly enough once the trails began to get more bumpy it seemed smoother. I ran the front tyre at 28psi and the rear at 32psi. Gearing 32/17. This felt good and I'll stick with something like this.
I went up my familier trail up to Silvan. The first steep climb was a gravel footpath that I normally struggle for traction on - on geared bikes - ending up in about 1/3 gear. I attacked the climb, went flying up, cranking hard as I could - no bobbing front end, no traction loss, did it easy. :thumbsup:
Next 2km of the trail we built - smooth/bumpy ST with some roots/rocks and log rollovers. Had ridden this on a 96er rigid that was too small with a Nanoraptor 2.1 up front. The SIR9 was a revelation! The bigger front tyre helped immensely and the rear much smoother than a 26inch wheel. For the log rollovers I soon figured it was best to pop the front up and drop it on the downslope on the otherside of the log - smooth as butter!
All up the SIR9 was a better ride thru this trail than the 80mm hardtail.
Next steep climb up a loose gravel track with ruts corners and 4 inch pine poles across the trail to stop erosion. I've only once cleaned this climb out of 6 attempts on the 26" SS (32/16) 80mm front. Cleaned it on the SIR9 with higher gearing - the last few metres were tough but I didn't get wobbley. 
Okay that's a lot of detail, but I wanted to give a accurate comparison to riding the same trails on a 'normal' bike.
One pic on our trail plus one of Dave at Castlemaine.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Kewl.

Which Castlemaine pinies are those?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Wish it rain down here in Melb. to the point where you couldn't ride...
> Finally took the SIR 9 out on it's first 'proper' ride after a few bedding in issues.
> I was hoping that I would like it, bit of a gamble building a rigid bike.
> After about 10 minutes I got used to the rigid front end to the point that it felt great. Oddly enough once the trails began to get more bumpy it seemed smoother. I ran the front tyre at 28psi and the rear at 32psi. Gearing 32/17. This felt good and I'll stick with something like this.
> ...


Isn't it a fantastic feeling riding rigid! Nice trail pic too :thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

The ones between Castlemaine and Chewton - near the gun club.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Hud, how you finding the carbon bar and stem on the rigid?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Well it hasn't broken or slipped yet. Actually the stem is the new 'wet look' 4 - axis alloy stem, it's actually lighter than the carbon one. I got this because I don't like carbon stems, they make me squirm. As for 'give' this is my first rigid and so I can't compare it to a rigid with full alloy. Meh- it's going to jolty whatever. It's more about technique IMHO.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud, great that you're happy with your rigid. I bet it was with more than a little apprehension that you took it out for it's maiden voyage.

Are you still considering taking a trip to St Andrews with it this Sat for it's real christening? I wouldn't mind trying out my legs over the ridge on mine. I haven't ridden it for a few weeks now, knee should be ok again. Anyone else likely to be interested, single speed or not?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Hud said:


> The ones between Castlemaine and Chewton - near the gun club.


I know the ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Forecast was snow and other cold stuff at about midday today so an early rise to stomp up Port Hills before it came in. It was quite barmy though with temps of 16+ and humidity.... but nice and dry so those pesky rock gardens were friendly today 

My riding friend rode a single speed up there today :skep: :eekster:  and managed it quite well..... but he is like 6ft with legs like arnie in teh old days I'm stupidly thinking of trying it next weekend running 32 x 18 not 32 x 16 that John rode today.

Instead of teh usual Bownevale down at the end... we rode some of the DH tracks back to the city through Vic park. FAR OUT. That is all  

We just hit the city and home when the weather turned to custard... within minutes... which is quite typical for a mountainous region. Perfect timing.

After a feed of scrambled eggs and hash browns.... i cranked up teh recently fitted heat pump and hit the sofa hard. Extreme is all i know


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Today there was my brother and I, Cowpat, Mitchell, N_P's mate Kristjian and his mate Jayde. 
We went out and did the Yarra Ridge loop, Cowpat John and myself on SS's. Mitchells Heckler was sporting the new '08 XT all mountain wheels.
Good fun, pretty tough at times. Suprising how much one can do on a SS. Mizzle throughout the day kept the logs slippery and ourselves chilled when we stopped.
40km - 3 hrs ride time. About another 2 hrs spent repairing punctures and chatting.
Coffee and pies in front of an open fire finished off the day nicely. 

A bit of idle talk about doing a ride at Silvan/Mt Dandenong on Monday- to be confirmed. Chumbox?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice one :thumbsup: lol it is crazy what a good ols SS can do eh? Makes you wonder about all that boing and fizz!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

True! I kept up on most of the downhills easily. That said they were fairly mild. I won't be getting all alternative though, I love my 5+4.


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

My regular trail is closed atm. It has been raining on and off in Sydney since last Tuesday with some pretty heavy falls so I can only imagine that the erosion is going to be terrible when it re opens. Having gone crazy after a week of no riding I hopped on the full susser to ride into work today as I had to get a feel of the new stem/bar combo that I just put on ( sunline v1 65mm stem and v1 710 mm 38mm riser bar ). Looking forward to the trails drying out so I can see how it performs on a real trail ride


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

I went away to the Dandenongs with all my extended family for the weekend including my uncle who had bought a brand new Giant Yukon sx. We discovered we were near a national park with a big network of trails that were written up in the first "Mountain Bike Rides Around Melbourne" (well thats the idea of the book, not the title). I had to work Sunday as my Family went to explore but this morning we went out for a short 20km loop including 10km of singletrack... apparently. 

The singletrack turned out to be mainly rough and muddy fire roads and some of what looked like singletrack, but had been torn up by motorbikes. All the motorbike use made for some deep muddy trenches but it was good to get the new i-drive dirty (I had a warranty issue so this was only my second proper ride). The rest of the family bailed at about 10km as it turned out to be steeper and harder than we thought. I finished the 20km and it was a great ride, nothing technical but good climbs and great views.

The i-drive was awesome too.

There was another 47km loop called "the Bomber" but I'm not sure it would be worth the trip all the way up, good fun if your close though.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

woody45 said:


> I went away to the Dandenongs with all my extended family for the weekend including my uncle who had bought a brand new Giant Yukon sx. We discovered we were near a national park with a big network of trails that were written up in the first "Mountain Bike Rides Around Melbourne" (well thats the idea of the book, not the title). I had to work Sunday as my Family went to explore but this morning we went out for a short 20km loop including 10km of singletrack... apparently.
> 
> The singletrack turned out to be mainly rough and muddy fire roads and some of what looked like singletrack, but had been torn up by motorbikes. All the motorbike use made for some deep muddy trenches but it was good to get the new i-drive dirty (I had a warranty issue so this was only my second proper ride). The rest of the family bailed at about 10km as it turned out to be steeper and harder than we thought. I finished the 20km and it was a great ride, nothing technical but good climbs and great views.
> 
> ...


Sounds bloody good mate. Just one concern, what was the warranty issue?

Wal.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Some serious Ks for me this week.

Wednesday: almost 3 hours in the hills around The Basin, Belgrave, Lysterfield.
Thursday: 1/20, Commute to the city, XC crit.
Friday: 3 hours road ks into Toorak, around, and back home.
Saturday: 4 hours road ks on the KAOS ride
Sunday: 3 hours XC with a mate out on the Yarra trails.

Total: 17 hours, 310km shared between XC and road.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

waldog said:


> Sounds bloody good mate. Just one concern, what was the warranty issue?
> 
> Wal.


I just rode it home from work on a Friday night and the next morning the shock was almost really deflated, getting about 1/2 to 2/3 sag. I rode it cautiously back to the shop and put some more air in it (I hadn't bought a shock pump yet) but when i did it just got more sag, in fact I had to hold the bike up and push down on the wheel to get the shock full extension, it was like a Scott pull shock.

I sent it in to Dirtworks and they fixed it up a sent it back 4 days later, all good now. I don't know a whole lot about shocks but it was like air was leaking into the rebound circuit.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Just got back from a night ride to Blue Lake and back (Greensborough, VIC). Been a while, over 6 months at least. The cliff track is still ridable nearly the whole way though there are a few soft spots that can get a tad scary (especially at night). So much potential out there for some awesome trail building, however there seems to be a lot of the aforementioned moto's present in this area (heard the sing of two stroke a few times this evening in the distance) so any such trail building has the potential to get rutted out by motorbike tyres if found. Regardless, I might head out there with a rake & shovel sometime soon and have a go. Hud's trailbuilding at St A has gotten me inspired.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

N_P, did you notice the new track that follows the pipeline clearing downhill (near Kariboo)? It runs about the full length of the clearing on the south side. I haven't tried it yet, just noticed it the other day taking my dog for a run to the Blue Lake. I'll have to tie her up to a tree for a bit and have a go, might even take pads just in case. One day I should go for a walk and do some track maintenance; the cliff track could do with a little rebenching around the soft spots and the alphabet track has lots of fallen shrubs across it now.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> N_P, did you notice the new track that follows the pipeline clearing downhill (near Kariboo)?


The guy I rode with has been out there a few times in recent weeks and said he'd seen a couple of downhillers in that exact area (they walk back up the clearing). In all the times I've been to Blue lake I've never actually ventured uphill there, and every time I say "We should explore up there" but we never get around to it. I didn't actually see any new track South of the clearning but we were flying through there in the dark so it's not surprising.

Definately a must for next time.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

That area at GB has alot of potential I take the kids in there for a play occasionally.
theres some good areas to put in some great tracks.
Recently I've seen a fair bit of Moto evidence although only ever seen 1 in there
I have not been all the way to blue lake for some time though as I usually have the kids and they are not up to the cliff track - yet.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I took the dog for a run out there today (normally Wednesdays). The new little track isn't as tricked up as I thought, a little double midway and a small drop off a log near the bottom. I played on the double until I did it nice and smooth but wasn't game on the drop off - losing too much speed on the approach.

There were three of four kids on minibikes riding around the area continuously. I wouldn't want to live right near there, noisy little 50 cc things probably not going much faster than me. At least they didn't rip up the tracks.

N_P, maybe give me a hoy next time you're out there. I live about five minutes away.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Rode Tuesday night at Bottlelake and found i was starting to spin out a little on the 32/ 16 ratio that was sweet since starting to SS only a few months ago. So tonight i threw on the 14 which arrived in the mail last week (another stainless king ) and WOW! what a difference it made... it was fantastic!

Having 2 less teeth made a massive difference- i could once again get out of the seat and push it hard on the flats, descents and climbs! It was much much faster!

On the final trail out of the forest i was out of the seat grinding as fast as i could go and looking up i noticed two trees on the trail and a sweet line... flying into it i then noticed a tree directly in the middle of the line i had chosen! I locked up sliding sidewards and body as far off the bike as i could get it..... and the very last second the tyres bit in and i took off back along the trail..... it was a move Chuck Norris would be proud of i'm sure 

Buzzing like a bee i sped off up the trail to then look back to darkness....which was bad as i was riding with John. Heading back i met john nursing his leg.... even though he was not going as fast into turn.... he basically did the same but hit it. He was all good though.. no damage. Like he said, lucky that he was not going full speed.... or it could have been messy :eekster: 

Good times.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Bloody cold homiez, and I hate the cold and I hate winter!

My two trail bro's couldn't come out today (Bro's before ho's you blokes!) so I flew solo. I swear it took me an hour to warm up, not helped by the lack of riding over the last month or so - big quad pump on the first few climbs. The rough weather had seen a few trees go over on some of the singletrack, some were fun to hop over and some simply blocked the track. 

Red clay - sticky stuff. Wet rock - slippery. The bush was nice and green and had that clean smell about it and in the tight stuff it wasn't really cold.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Bloody cold homiez, and I hate the cold and I hate winter!


Sounds like you need some winter gear, suitable tyres and some CHopper Reed pills 

A bunch of us headed to the Wharfedale track today and had an absolute blast. This trail has been the most technical i've ridden to date due to it's wet and rooty nature- and 30km took about 4.5 hrs 

A guy from the Vorb forum picked us up at my place and we piled into his 4WD van that carried our bikes in the back.

I wanted a challenge and found it at Wharfedale. Ups, downs, roots, water crossings, trail clearing (that's right we did the right thing and cleared fallen trees etc), roots, ups, hike - a bike and cheating death... again! Awesome!

Zane fell 5ft sidewards into rocks on a river bed attached to his bike- and rode away.










Mike fell about 5ft into a fallen tree off the trail and managed to miss the branches that were snapped off and sticking outwards!- and rode away.










And I managed to drop off a steep muddy chute and washed out to then go over the bars onto my head then off the trail with a 10ft fall.... the roots/ foliage caught me and the Cove a metre or so off the track. I rode away!

Picture coming soon 

The trail was absolutley covered in wet root "gardens", rocks and water filled fords.... I'm still all warm and fuzzy from the technical stuff there.... it was absolutely freaking fantastic!

Here are a few piccies.



























































































*More here*










oh and a big shout out to JP on his singlespeed...what a freaking amazing effort!

I'll sleep well tonight!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I've always wanted to ride thru a clear mountain stream...
Nice pics and terrain ILMP.
In that 3rd pic, are you meant to ride across the creek between the two lines of stones then up that log thingy? Looks impossible..
As for all those big falls - pffft! I once fell six metres into an aquaduct.  Okay, it was empty except for a layer of moss in the bottom.

Cowpat, hurry up and post your St Andrews ride report. Had to work today so no riding for me.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> I've always wanted to ride thru a clear mountain stream...
> Nice pics and terrain ILMP.
> In that 3rd pic, are you meant to ride across the creek between the two lines of stones then up that log thingy? Looks impossible..
> As for all those big falls - pffft! I once fell six metres into an aquaduct.  Okay, it was empty except for a layer of moss in the bottom.
> ...


That 3rd pic was not ridable  From that bank it climbs about 200m near vertical to the hut and was mostly mud and roots.... a bike carrying moment.

Yeah- It is an amazing buzz to ride across an ice cold river to then climb up a muddy pitch to lift up over some wet roots at the top........i'm still amazed what is possible on a hardtail 

Talking of roots- i've never seen so many! and what fun they are to when laid out for metres at a time running in all directions.....the conti mountain king on the front and the little albert was just fantastic today in the mud and wet. My fav wet tyre combo for sure.

When you guys get here (one day) you will have a fukin riot!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Great pics ILMP!


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

That Wharfedale track looks like great fun. I hope it was all like that and you didn't just show us the best bits .

Dave and Jason (from Tassie) and I rode at St Andrews today, what Hud calls the reverse loop: the singletrack behind the shop and out to Rob Roy, along Mitchell's track and Hud's loop and then down the Ridge Rd singletrack. We backtracked back to the shop with a short excursion out to St Andrews market. It's a great loop in the hills even in the wet, if only it were longer (another 10 or 20 km Hud ). Unfortunately we are all obviously getting too old for this mountain biking caper as not one of us even managed to slip badly on a wet root or slimy rock, or dive headlong into the nearest deep puddle.

Yesterday we rode at Redesdale, I think we've got the track sorted now and it's a lot more fun going in the right direction! Another great place to ride!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

cowpat said:


> That Wharfedale track looks like great fun. I hope it was all like that and you didn't just show us the best bits .


Here are a few more that the guys on the ride just mailed to me....

Here is the result of endo' ing from a steep drop off (out of pic) off the side. My bike and I are hanging in roots and vines with many metres of "nothing below"  That's one of my 9 lives gone....










More path clearing.....










Unclipped...... just in case 










Not unclipped 










Roots- rocks - water










Green










Mike showing us how it is done..... again 










Rocks










The finish...










Trust me.... it was all primo and basically 30KM of singletrack


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

So, who wants to go to NZ?

I've only ever been skiing in the South Island but I don't think I need any more justification to go out there for a summer holiday. I've been thinking of going just to do some walking and sightseeing but with tracks like that about the bike's got to go too!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Spring/ summer is not far away now..... I would be happy to show you all around. No worries.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

NZ - certainly the adventure destination of choice by the looks of things. The problem would be that if you could only afford one trip, would you go in summer to experience these amazing trails, or winter to go snowboarding. Tough call. A friend is heading over there in a few weeks to do some kinda test driving (Stability Control system testing) in the snow down near Queenstown ... lucky bastard.

We headed out to You Yangs yesterday to do the same ride we did a few weeks ago with Hud. Turns out the area we were looking at from that boardwalk is an awesome series of jumps and berms which kinda follows on from the whole downhill part of the link track. IT makes for a really good 10 minute or so DH run from the top of the link track.

Other than wet rocks, the trails out there can certainly handle the rain well.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Lots more road riding for me this weekend. 4 hours on the KAOS ride yesterday morning, and then thismorning another 3 hours when I headed out to Kew to do my first TT.

Did a stupid thing in the time trial - there was a roundabout at the base, which they kinda warned us about, however I went straight on instead of turning around. Net result was it costing me what (now that I've looked at the HR data) 65 seconds, though at the time I thought it was only 45 seconds it had cost me. In addition to this off the start I got boxed in with two random riders, and then got boxed or blocked by them another two times in the first 5km - and couldn't get my heart rate up (max 177, avg 164 - fair enough since I'd already done >200km in the last 5 days). Think I did something like a 19:14, with the mistake included, so my goal next time I go back there is to break 18:00, which should be on the 6th July.

The plan for this week is to only ride on Tuesday (XC at Lysterfield), Thursday (ride to the city, Westgate crits), *maybe* Saturday (4 hours with the KAOS bunch) and then try to do really well in the stage race at Stockyards on Sunday, keeping it under 14 hours this week.

If anyones interested, time in saddle/ks for the last 6 weeks look like this:
12:00, 275km (Phillip Island Cycling Grand Prix)
13:00, 195km (Rock Hop)
12:30, 290km (GMBC 3 hour)
15:45, 270km (Chase The Sun)
17:00, 370km
14:00, 310km (Kew TT)

I think a rest week might actually be a good idea.


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Jeez ilmp... you lot look absolutely miserable (not)!

I did nothing...absolutely nothing. The Domestic Goddess and I managed to jettison the children and stayed at a B&B (her belated birthday present).

Having (I suspect) aggravated my sciatic nerve in the last XC race, I'm hobbling around like a really* old man. Need to get it fixed before the next XC. Any suggestions?

*Older than me!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ILMP: I think the true story of that photo is that you were caught on camera during a #2 session, and thought you could turn it into a story that makes us think you're hardcore.  
Still thinking of a summer trip to NZ.

N_P: You mean that boardwalk where I lost my glasses? We looked at those dirt mounds then headed back to the cars? Where did that track end up?

Lil' Matt: Sounds like your pelvis may be out of whack. I had the same issue after the Otway Odyssey. A couple of visits to my ledgendary chiro sorted it out.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Took my 16 y.o. and one of his mates out for a singletrack jaunt today. My kid hasn't been doing any riding for some time - I spent 10 minutes pumping up tyres, adjusting brakes, lubing chains etc to get it trail worthy... (KHS ALite 1000) Then we headed off to his mate's house to pick him up (he was supposed to be studying, but was easily tempted out into the beautiful sunny day that it was - the parents being out and all, LOL) So he stole his dad's new I Drive 1.0 and off we went.

True to form, my young bloke was barfing breakfast all over his front wheel at the top of the first decent climb.  

Then the other young bloke went belly up on a climb, toppling sideways and ending up with the GT on top of his skinny body. That biker certainly climbs though - the 2.1 Nevegal and a plush rear end had it tractoring up a few climbs I tested it out on. 

So all in all a fun ride with the kiddies - the young fella has sworn to get a bit more saddle time - I'll believe it when I see it....


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> ILMP: I think the true story of that photo is that you were caught on camera during a #2 session, and thought you could turn it into a story that makes us think you're hardcore.


I have the bruises and funny walk to prove it! 

as for hardcore- i hope to be half of what the kiwis are out on those trails.... you cannot believe the stuff they ride through, over and down on 14kg bikes.... amazing stuff.... and inspiring to ride with too.

As for a visit... summer is the go as the weather can be easier to trust!

@ l'il matt- yeah its a bit like that !


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> N_P: You mean that boardwalk where I lost my glasses? We looked at those dirt mounds then headed back to the cars? Where did that track end up?


Yep, that's the place. That was actually the direction I was intending to arrive from (remember, we missed a turn? It's actually better signed now), which means we were kinda going in the opposite direction to the way the Kurrajong loops look like they're sposed to be ridden. Not that it mattered in the end I guess - the way we came back is still more downhill to the cars which is nice for a return ride.


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> I have the bruises and funny walk to prove it!
> 
> as for hardcore- i hope to be half of what the kiwis are out on those trails.... you cannot believe the stuff they ride through, over and down on 14kg bikes.... amazing stuff.... and inspiring to ride with too.
> 
> ...


My bike weighs 14 kilos, and I'm Australian


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

bigfatadder said:


> My bike weighs 14 kilos, and I'm Australian


nice piccys. That trail looks very smooth. Ah... i remember dry trails...... 

What I'm trying to say is that a 14kg bike is ridden like a XC bike here on trails that have lots of climbing and nasty technical stuff (up and down)........ not just the downs. I respect that a lot.

Have you ridden on the south island?


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

*Thumbsup to uphilling*



ilostmypassword said:


> nice piccys. That trail looks very smooth. Ah... i remember dry trails......
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that a 14kg bike is ridden like a XC bike here on trails that have lots of climbing and nasty technical stuff (up and down)........ not just the downs. I respect that a lot.
> 
> Have you ridden on the south island?


Hey, I'm stoked you dig being able to ride bikes uphill too, I personally enjoy technical uphills immensely! Maybe thats what comes of not being able to shuttle on remote trails? It's not really fun pushing your bike uphill, so making the climb is always rewarding. Sometimes I'm too worn out from getting to the top to really go off on the way down, but that's all part of the game- I just need to get fitter!

If you've nothing better to do (which I doubt) check out the cheeky end section of a very amateur vid I put on youtube- "Freeriding the Illawarra Escarpment".

Never ridden NZ at all, having not been there, but it must be amazing, prob some of the best in the world, and plenty of sheep and hobbits to slalom around


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

bigfatadder said:


> Never ridden NZ at all, having not been there, but it must be amazing, prob some of the best in the world, and plenty of sheep and hobbits to slalom around


lol... i will find a Hobbit i tell ya!!!


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

A 14 kg XC bike? Isn't that a lightweight racing machine?

Ha, I think I might like it there.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

cowpat said:


> A 14 kg XC bike? Isn't that a lightweight racing machine?


No idea  And i'm sure you will love it


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Sweet vid ILMP I miss the SI, I hope to get me and the dog down there next year ride the Port Hills been a few years since I been there, and nothing beats the fog and tussock of the SI!

Motatapu is on my list for next year big time, but we will definitley spend more time in CH, you guys are rocking down there

Chur.......


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Sweet vid ILMP I miss the SI, I hope to get me and the dog down there next year ride the Port Hills been a few years since I been there, and nothing beats the fog and tussock of the SI!


Thanks  Yeah. Looking out of window today at work it is brilliant sunshine and 14degs. It is indeed glorious! And fortunately the weekend looks to be similar....

Talking of dogs- i'm yet to get my two out with me as they are kinda nuts  I'm thinking of a late night ride at Bottlelake soon though - say 9pm on a friday- that should be freaking awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

@ bigfatadder

Here you go mate  I found a great video on Vorb this morning and thought that you would like this.....

http://www.vorb.org.nz/video-view-96012.html

This is some of VIC park on the Port Hills. Fantastic trails


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey ILMP bust out the snow tires mate you have some cold cold weather coming your as of Sunday


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

LOL  bring it on!


Talking of weather... what a fantastic winter it is here! Sunny but cool


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

Check this out , it's gonna be a bit windy

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/cgi-bin/models/ipsm_looper.cgi?PROD=2008061800_ANZ_GFS_850_HGT_WINDS


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nice  I think the vic coast in aus will get the worst of it?

Time to crank up the heating and watch movies on teh sofa! Lovely!


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> LOL  bring it on!
> 
> Talking of weather... what a fantastic winter it is here! Sunny but cool


Wish I could say the same , it has been a pretty wet June so far in Sydney , local trails are still closed, if it doesn't sort it self out soon I will have to hop in the car at head to Canberra to hit up stromlo and majura ..... like all good junkies I need to get my fix soon , commuting isn't doing it for me


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Bummer! Hope it drys up for you mate. I remember Aussie trails handling the wet real well though....can't you just get some wet weather gear and get out there?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Well- i plucked up the courage to ride Porthills at night this evening! Headed up with a group of 5 familiar faces and it was nuts! Absolutely loved it. At the end of the ride we rode something a little different too at Vic Park - It has some new trails recently developed- and not DH specific- (but still required the seat to be lowered!) and we even met and chatted with trail builders at work with head lamps and spades!!!

Some of the sections in Vic park were fantastic root gardens - others had fast flowing berms- with rooty drop offs.... and all characteristically downwards! I've got a fairly good amount of night riding under my belt- but have never ridden at night with arse over back seat over technical stuff- it was quite an experience!!

After finishing up at the pub for wedges and a drink afterwards with an open log fire!- how much better does it get?

Freakin awesome ride.


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> Bummer! Hope it drys up for you mate. I remember Aussie trails handling the wet real well though....can't you just get some wet weather gear and get out there?


Ah , unfortunately the closest trail to me ( 25 mins by car ) has been closed for a couple of weeks now. We had a very wet Feb , I think the rangers reopened it to soon and with the sheer number of riders created a number of very oridinary spots on the loop , which inturn have never recovered , thrown into the mix the month of June has been consistently wet which has led to some very bad erosion. Compounding all of this we have had some other trails shut down as well by NPWS :madman: , so the immediate situation is pretty grim.

Lucky the wife has some relatives in Canberra , think it's time she paid them a visit


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

One of the guys from Thursday Nights ride just posted up a few photos and i thought that i'd share them with you.

Here are more of his images : https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Infact we are racking our brains on how best to get some sweet night shots. Next week we will take up a tripod and some other "bits" 

They look real spooky with the full moon - don't you think?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Port Hills today (into Sumner) with two peeps- nice and dry for most parts except few slippery rock gardens.

Nice drink over looking the ocean on the way back into the city too.










Blue skies and about 14degs. Perfect!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Rode out at Blue Lake today. It was muddy. So much mud that my wheel stopped turning at times. So much mud it looked like the gap between arch and stanchions was taking a dump.
















Sorry we didn't give you a hoy Cowpat - totally forgot till we were there. Checked out the 30 second downhill that you were talking about. Very sketchy in the conditions the above photos describe. That double is pretty awesome though. Don't know about the landing.

So need to find a better way to cross the creek. We scoped out a new possible route down there, but there's really no way up the other side other than that rut. My friend I was riding with has access to excavators - he was tempted to head in there with one.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> Rode out at Blue Lake today. It was muddy. So much mud that my wheel stopped turning at times. So much mud it looked like the gap between arch and stanchions was taking a dump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Reminds me of the Otway odyssey ride. What tyres are those as they look like they are terrible for the mud! Holy moley!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> ...What tyres are those as they look like they are terrible for the mud! Holy moley!


Fronts are Scott Stroke 2.3s - best wet weather tyres I've had. Rears are Ralph 2.25s. My friend has Monorails - his looked the same.

I seriously doubt any tyre would've handled what we rode today - it was terrible. But fun :thumbsup:

(EDIT: We're talking clay here by the way - sticky, gooey clay. Normal mud comes off my tyres fine, but this was really sticky shite)


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> (EDIT: We're talking clay here by the way - sticky, gooey clay. Normal mud comes off my tyres fine, but this was really sticky shite)


i was going to say... it looks very sticky like clay. Nothing will get that stuff to not stick!

Today i rode solo at Bottlelake on the SS....i could not resist it with the sun out and blue skies! Very nice to just ride and pump out tunes on the iPod with no social distractions!


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

Rode out at Wombat forest, with a group of 10 this morning just the standard 18-20 km loop bit muddy but very ridable and not the some problem that NP has with the clay my 2.25 Ralphs were working as well as expected. Wish I'd but the Nobby Nic's/Skinny Jimmys on though


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

I did the 3 stage race out the You Yangs today. It was a great event, good variety from normal enduros and good course as well. It had just rained so the tracks weren't as skatey as usual and not many puddles. I entered the B grade and discovered that I am rubbish at the short events, which were a 2.5 km time trial (3rd from last in my grade, with including the person who dnf'ed) and a 15 mintue dirt krit (knocked out at 13 minutes). The 22km cross country was a bit better though coming 16'th I think.

But someone gotta come last in the short events, and it was all good fun. The time trial was killer, everyone was coughing and wheezing afterward. The timing for the time trial was pretty professional too, with a beeping count down and laser finish line.


----------



## mattp81 (Apr 20, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Rode out at Blue Lake today. It was muddy. So much mud that my wheel stopped turning at times. So much mud it looked like the gap between arch and stanchions was taking a dump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see there is still decent riding at Blue Lake (used to live in Mill Park and could access that area it off Plenty Road near Original Juice Factory). I haven't been in there since about 1996, when it was still mostly private property. Will have to check it out again some before the residential development takes it over


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

N_P, maybe you already have but check out google maps of the area. The resolution is just ridiculous, you can clearly make out the individual stepping stone across the creek.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> N_P, maybe you already have but check out google maps of the area. The resolution is just ridiculous, you can clearly make out the individual stepping stone across the creek.


Yup - pretty impressive. I was checking it out after the abovementioned ride - we found our way to the clearing near the end of River Ave (the clearing had posts coming out of the ground saying 'Electrolysis' ... strange) and I was using Google Earth to try and find another way across the river to explore the other side. I'm sure there's a way across somewhere.

But yeah, Google Earth images are pretty impressive around Melbourne. I think they updated around Dec-Jan as our house clearly has our old cast iron tub out the front from around that time. So clear.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

*More motivation for me*

I did the stage race at the Youies with Woody.
It was my first race as an individual and did well enough to be encouraging but far enough off the pace to push me to work on fitness and skills - 3/8 D graders
I'll be back for the next round
All in all had a great day - thanks GMBC:thumbsup:


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Stage race was a lot of fun. Pretty much everyone I spoke to went out too hard early in the time trial and blew themselves up in the first third of the hill.

I had chain problems in race two, and had to DNF after leading part of the first lap. Tomma behind me in the second half of the first lap commented "**** that's annoying"  Like, thanks Tomma... 
Edit: By 'chain problems', this is what I mean:









Race three, the crit, was definitely my favorite. Never done a *proper* shorttrack crit before, though I'm a little disappointed the pace wasn't quicker - up the front there we really weren't pushing that hard in B grade - towards the end we were just doing enough to maintain the breakaway. Had we wanted I reckon we could have dropped another 5-8 seconds per lap off - we already had a 15 second break to third at the finish. Only narrowly won the crit - stupidly tried to put it into the big ring for the sprint and it wouldn't cooperate, result was a win by half a wheels length.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

akashra said:


> Never done a *proper* shorttrack crit before, though I'm a little disappointed the pace wasn't quicker - up the front there we really weren't pushing that hard


That's funny, I found the pace plenty hard enough. I wonder why... .

Speaking of big rings, thanks for the loan. It would have been interesting trying to race the crit with just a 32T. My story from the race is here


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah well, from the data you gave me you guys were doing laps about 10-15 seconds faster on average (1:41-44s apart for 4 of them that were a bit quicker, though we did slip a 1:31 in there on lap 3 when Dalen was leading. Of course after that he fell way back).
32T spinny would have been kinda funny to see


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

akashra were you riding a Giant Anthem, because I was talking to a guy on an Anthem on the second lap who was just about to pull out with his gears jumping all over the place?


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

woody45 said:


> akashra were you riding a Giant Anthem, because I was talking to a guy on an Anthem on the second lap who was just about to pull out with his gears jumping all over the place?


Yes. I used the Anthem for the XCO, and the XTC for the TT and XCC. Big mistake that turned out to be in the XCO - was SO much heavier up that first hill... jumped a few times up there too narrowly avoiding turning myself into a soprano.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I headed out for a couple of hours today on the local singletrack. Had one of the crew along - it was a bit of a shakdown run for the Judy Race he'd put on his Anthem LE since the Manipoo shat itself a while back.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Bit of a Yarra epic...*

Did just over 50kms out on the Yarra single track from Kew to Pink Ribbon and return. Some sloppy sections out there, but most of it is pretty good.

A number of freshly fallen trees out there though, was wishing for a chainsaw on more than 1 occasion.

Wal.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

waldog said:


> A number of freshly fallen trees out there though, was wishing for a chainsaw on more than 1 occasion.


I was out at the You Yangs today and found the same thing. Quite a bit of fallen timber around, fortunately all of it light or dead enough that we were able to move it.

Good fun ride too, rode Kurrajong which I hadn't done before. The link track is so much fun!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Some Guy said:


> ...The link track is so much fun!


Extremely ... my fave bit of track out there at the moment. Even going up from Kurrajong it's quite a good technical challenge (for us non-racers). Though you have to be cautious of people flying back down on some of those blind corners.


Waldog said:


> A number of freshly fallen trees out there though...


Glad we decided not to ride Wed nite. That chest high one that's fallen near Fitzy lane would have been a killer. Approaching it reminded me of the speeder bike chase in Return of the Jedi. Luckily, unlike the Imperial Scout Trooper, I didn't get taken out by it.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

No riding since sunday and not again until next tuesday. Had a nice rest week.... my body has been asking me kindly for some weeks now


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> I have the bruises and funny walk to prove it!
> 
> as for hardcore- i hope to be half of what the kiwis are out on those trails.... you cannot believe the stuff they ride through, over and down on 14kg bikes.... amazing stuff.... and inspiring to ride with too.
> 
> ...


Problem sorted...one slightly bulged disc the cause...middle age has a lot to answer for...

Gently reintroducing spinal column to MtBing...so far so good!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Wingello State Forest around the red course. Very nice day for it too.:thumbsup:


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

110km on the road bike today: 33km to get to Casey, a 1 hour crit (oh now that's a funny story to go into) and then another 35km to get home. Bit under 4 hours in the saddle total (something seems wrong there).

I'm racing at Beaconsfield tomorrow, so I had no intention of pushing hard at Casey. So C grade road crit, I spent the first two laps on the front row. We decided 'okay, time to pull back', and noone would go forward. Less than a lap later 3 riders went out on a break, I decided 'not going to chase 5 minutes into a 1 hour crit', and noone else would chase either. Two of the riders started falling back and eventually fell back into the main bunch, but one rider just kept pulling out further.

About 35 minutes in (at which point I'd been up the front for about 80% of the time - the pace was such that I was sitting on ~135-145HR) I said to the others 'do you want to catch him, or do you just want to race for second?' They grumbled a bit and decided they just wanted to race for second. No point trying to pull in 500 meters on my own. So until about 50 minutes in I kept doing most of the effort up the front, occasionally dropping back for half a lap or so.

Last lap, one guy I'd been chatting to off the front surges a bit, and gets about 40-50 meters ahead. It was obvious he was expecting to get pulled back in - at this point I was at the front of the bunch and basically said to the bunch "You want to catch him, you guys can go chase." Noone did. There was a short sprint which I went with, but they backed off once they hit the wind, still not catching the 2nd place rider. So then down the back straight there was the normal watching for a rider to attack, which I did... twice, each time backing off 
Going into the final corner the breakaway rider had already passed the line, riders started sprinting each side though got past all but one again. Wasn't quite able to catch the first rider who attacked but held off the rest, giving up after 3rd crossed the line... someone wanted to fight for 4th, good on him, so finished up 5th 

So yeah, that was something different, enjoyed it even though I wasn't really able to compete properly.
If I had to do it again and I weren't planning to race the next day, I'd just go with that early break


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, Beaconsfield was going okay today, until lap 2 when a stick decided it was hungry... for the blood of XTR mechs.









Bugger


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh, that's the sound of $$$ evaporating.


----------



## leftieant (Jun 28, 2008)

Had our Interclub (Albury, Wagga, Beauty, Beechworth) race yesterday. 90 riders on a 6km course, about 250 ish metres of climbing per lap.

Got absolutely schooled, I raced Veterans (4 laps), was lapped by the opens (5 laps) on the end of my second lap. Neil Van de Ploeg wiped the floor with all comers.

A great race at good pace, good to have a decent hitout, even if my performance was abominable!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, I just hit the trails and had to put up with two hours of creaking bottom bracket. A legacy to a recent trip through a deep, muddy puddle no doubt. It drove me insane - so insane I was going to try and hang myself with an inner tube, then realised that wouldn't work.... 

So I've just had the whole lot out and cleaned and greased it all - should be quiet now I hope.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Sideknob said:


> . It drove me insane - so insane I was going to try and hang myself with an inner tube, then realised that wouldn't work....


Need a pretty tall tree, eh?

Did about 15km at St Andrews today with my cousin - who hasn't ridden for years. Did about 12km I reckon and he was feeling it towards the end. Did: Shop, Boomers, Motchalls, Turnung - then at the end of the singletrack when down the road to LG instead of heading for E-YG. LG to Boomers then back to the shop. Cleaned the steep section of Shop track on the SIR9, pretty pleased with that. N_Ps and Mitchells cars were there at the shop but didn't see them on the trails.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

About 15km of trails around Kentlyn.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

We did about 30km Hud - basically the same path I followed with Waldog the weekend before. Just a perfect day for riding yesterday - really awesome. You would've been long gone by the time Kristian, Mitchell and I got back.

BTW the new Rocket saddle gets the thumbs up. Didn't get the Ti "Team" version - just the NiCro "Pro" which comes in at 280g which is 80g lighter than my WTB that was on there, and a steal at $38 off eBay.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Rode at the Youies Friday, did repeats of Trav's Diamond, Cressy Climb, BoG and GMBC for some skills practice. Great fun, but lots of work riding back up again, again and again. I had Minions on my bike this time and the improvement in traction was incredible, no skatiness at all, stuck like the proverbial to the proverbial.

I met Trav doing some trail work. I must say I am seriously impressed - this guy has basically designed and built the new tracks singlehanded on his weekends and days off, and mostly by hand too. He runs the shuttle bus on occasion to raise money to hire machinery. I've got to take my hat off to such passion and dedication. I'll be keeping a watch for working bees and shuttle days; there's to be a shuttle day in a few weeks when the new bit of track he's just started building is finished.

Rode most of the loop at Wombat with Val on Saturday. A bit wet really but fun all the same. I think we'll keep away until springtime and head out to the drier regions at Castlemaine/Redesdale until then.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Riding for the weekend for me consisted of... absolutely nothing!

Tuesday evening I was very dizzy; Wednesday morning I was dizzy to a point that when I put a foot out of bed, I fell flat on my face. Since Wednesday I've had incredible stomache pains, so the only riding since Monday has been the trip out to Westgate on Thursday - total of 90 minutes riding in the last week.
I *was* going to do the Kew TT, but wasn't feeling 100% recovered in the morning... plus I was up til 1:30am watching the TDF.

Oh well, at least I'm only in Week 1 of Base 1. Should probably ride to/from work tomorrow though to get back into it.

Instead of riding today, it was playing bike mechanic - the Anthem's drivetrain being completely replaced, XT for X9. Sadly when tightening the cable fixing bolt on the FD for about the fifth time, the bolt head snapped clean off. Turns out when Shimano say '5-7NM' on that bolt, they really mean it. So yeah, now I have two unridable bikes... and a Singlespeed with full mud tyres which I don't really want to tear the knobs off if it's not going to rain.

Oh well. New XTR brakes and RD to go on the hardtail this week.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

A quick lap around the Appin XC course.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

*back on the bike*

Hey, rode lysty for the 2nd week in a row ! Only did about 20 kms due to being off the bike for nine weeks. Great to get the legs and lungs pumping again. Hope to build up to longer rides again in the next few weeks.

Cheers


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

sicwombat said:


> Hey, rode lysty for the 2nd week in a row ! Only did about 20 kms due to being off the bike for nine weeks. Great to get the legs and lungs pumping again. Hope to build up to longer rides again in the next few weeks.
> 
> Cheers


Good to see you are back on the bike mate  Are you still on the Giant? If so... that's a record right? 

I took about 10 days off and rode Bottlelake on Thurday night and today on the new rigid steel GT peace SS- which replaced my old aluminum XTC single speed. Fantastic ride in the mud and wet. Good to see some blue skies too after some serious storms and snow of late


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

*Still on the giant.....*

Yeah still riding the trance 0. Coming up to 2 years now, it is a record. Thinking of changing again around xmas time......xmas bonus time ! Possible choices between a trance x or maybe changing camps to cannondale. Like the look of the rize. Probably stick with Giant though, can't go past that value for money thing. Another thought is the new anthem x, if the rumours are true, this might be an option. Bit scared of the slack angles of the trance x, having had a reign in the past, and not even sure if I need the standard trance angles. Rode an anthem in New Zealand and loved it. A 100mm anthem could be just right for my riding style and locations. (Lysterfield doesnt really need 5 inch all mountain duallies).

Anyway, lookng forward to more trail time over the next few weeks, as long as the rain holds off !

Cheers.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Ahh school holidays. I went for a drive to the DH track on Sat, but still haven't put the front brake on the bike so it was more to see what condition it was in - hmm sogging wet at the bottom due to rain.
So the skid lids helped me pull out weedy bushes at home, and I decided to make a bit of a track and give it a go. I thought it would be a good run down the dirt mound and off the drop, but not game enough to fully drop off though. Both the track building and the riding skilz need worrk! Herre's a short vid I made to see what it looked like...


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Commonwealth track at Lysterfield on Saturday. Perfect weather... track was a little rutted but good times all round.


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

morning all , had a short leave pass from the missus so took advantage of the great weather yesterday in sydney 19c sunny no wind and went for a spin around manly dam. Only a few wet spots left now and overall was pretty good with the erosion adding a few new dimensions along the way. Normally I'm up early for my rides but with the colder darker mornings the enthusiam wanes. Looks like I will just have to drag myself outta bed as I discovered that riding in the arvo is punters central. Couldn't get any flow happening on the singletrack as it was a pileup on the tech sections , not exactly the place you expect to find mum, dad and three kids under ten on the kmart specials.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

sicwombat said:


> Yeah still riding the trance 0. Coming up to 2 years now, it is a record. Thinking of changing again around xmas time......xmas bonus time ! Possible choices between a trance x or maybe changing camps to cannondale. Like the look of the rize. Probably stick with Giant though, can't go past that value for money thing. Another thought is the new anthem x, if the rumours are true, this might be an option. Bit scared of the slack angles of the trance x, having had a reign in the past, and not even sure if I need the standard trance angles. Rode an anthem in New Zealand and loved it. A 100mm anthem could be just right for my riding style and locations. (Lysterfield doesnt really need 5 inch all mountain duallies).
> 
> Anyway, lookng forward to more trail time over the next few weeks, as long as the rain holds off !
> 
> Cheers.


Nice one mate. I thought that you had thrown in the mtb towel! As for Lysty riding- a rigid single speed would suffice- so a 5" dually is as you say overkill.

I must admit- if i was to ever go dually, i'd go 100mm front and rear.

happy trails!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*First Gippsland MTB Club ride.*

Just got back to Melbourne town after the first club ride at Blores Hill at Lake Glenmaggie. Covered 24kms then enjoyed a BBQ and a chat afterwards.

Good showing with roughly 40 riders showing up.

It's all starting down there.

Wal.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

No real riding this weekend, I'm in transition/base mode at the moment so am backing it off for a few weeks.
The only riding was getting to and from point to point at Lysterfield during the working bee, and then getting home from Lysterfield... on a singlespeed.

Lots of track work done - tons of drainage, blocked off a heap of shortcuts, built a new (short) trail, and did some massive work creating a B-line log rollover. (It won't feel or look right until it packs down quite a bit).


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

Usual loop around the dam , was nice and cruisy, with about 2k's to got passed by a fitter faster rider.... i took it as an opportunity to try and sit on his tail , added a new dimension to the ride hitting the tech fetaures at more speed


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

No ride for me either - too busy with work....  

*pinches winter flab*


----------



## Pie MTB (Jul 20, 2007)

Rode the You Yangs for the first time Yesterday. Started in the Stockyards area and then went along the link track to the Kurrajong trails. Did about 25kms all up, Thought the whole area was fantastic, well built trails with a good amount of variety. Will definately be going back their again.

Might even go back next weekend for the 30km race that the GMBC are running...


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Pie MTB said:


> Might even go back next weekend for the 30km race that the GMBC are running...


I'd recommend it, GMBC are really switched on and their events are always fun. I'm not sure exactly which tracks they are going to use, but it should be a blast.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Some Guy said:


> I'd recommend it, GMBC are really switched on and their events are always fun. I'm not sure exactly which tracks they are going to use, but it should be a blast.


+1. the trails there are sweet as. technical, rocky and fast.

...is it 5 yet? Bloody Mondays.......


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Rode the new trail that I mowed last week for this weekends Inter Club Challenge with Albury, Beechworth & Mt Beauty. It has some fun bits but it is very tough. Kinda happy that im co-organising this one and wont be racing.

P.S. Hello everyone.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Rode 15km of SS around the Dandenongs. Crossed my first creek... not important but hey


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Ben_M said:


> Rode the new trail that I mowed last week for this weekends Inter Club Challenge with Albury, Beechworth & Mt Beauty. It has some fun bits but it is very tough. Kinda happy that im co-organising this one and wont be racing.
> 
> P.S. Hello everyone.


hello 

Nice one  Any photos of the trail?

p.s. good to see some technical trails for XC eh


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> hello
> 
> Nice one  Any photos of the trail?
> 
> p.s. good to see some technical trails for XC eh


Yes it is good, well for the first two laps at least

Here is a gallery of last years race, not exacly the same course, but you get the idea.
http://www.mtbwagga.asn.au/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=1084


----------



## HeezaGeeza (Jan 23, 2006)

Lucas Heights - there are some sweet trails up there and some 'secret stuff' worth exploring, but take note. Someone has put a lot of care into some trails up there and they need to be respected if you're riding them, not that most of you need to be told this.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

HeezaGeeza said:


> Lucas Heights - there are some sweet trails up there and some 'secret stuff' worth exploring, but take note. Someone has put a lot of care into some trails up there and they need to be respected if you're riding them, not that most of you need to be told this.


Sweet looking trails. Didn't know there were trails up there. Do you need to use lights at night?


----------



## mtb scott (Jun 30, 2008)

Noosa Enduro QLD. Blood, sweat and mud, mud and more mud!

www.noosaenduro.com.au


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

30 km today at St Andrews with Mitchell Cowleyd and Errol. Good ride, a little muddy in places. Errol is 62 and kept up with us just fine. So you can be 'old' and still be fit and have technical ability.
I was disappointed to see a lot of the corners have been 'straightlined' on Ridge Rd. Will be going back to place logs where appropriate. Some corners have become very eroded and new lines have to be developed, which is fine. But to have multiple runs down the whole length is making it ugly, and straight lines will channel water more. It's plenty fast enough with out cutting corners. Also at the bottom of 'mineshaft' track the tricky bowled section has been straightlined as well, we placed logs across the new line. I don't like to be selfish but this is what starts to happen as more people ride in the area. This sort of stuff really annoys me.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> 30 km today at St Andrews with Mitchell Cowleyd and Errol. Good ride, a little muddy in places. Errol is 62 and kept up with us just fine. So you can be 'old' and still be fit and have technical ability.
> I was disappointed to see a lot of the corners have been 'straightlined' on Ridge Rd. Will be going back to place logs where appropriate. Some corners have become very eroded and new lines have to be developed, which is fine. But to have multiple runs down the whole length is making it ugly, and straight lines will channel water more. It's plenty fast enough with out cutting corners. Also at the bottom of 'mineshaft' track the tricky bowled section has been straightlined as well, we placed logs across the new line. I don't like to be selfish but this is what starts to happen as more people ride in the area. This sort of stuff really annoys me.


That's really disappointing to hear about that mate. There is really no need for people to be doing that up there.

On a side note, would you be keen for a night ride up there one day?

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Love to. Been talking about it for a while. What days and time would suit you. Me:Mon, Tues or Thurs. Time is flexible normally.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Re straightlining on Ridge Track. I saw them the other day too and am of the same mind. If you want to go fast and straight go down the road, don't ruin the singletrack. Let me know when you're out there fixing it up. I have the same issue with the track over the wombat hole at the dam - the wombat holes have now been filled in. I have no idea but I have heard this sort of thing happens when pro/elite racers start training on established trails. Progress I suppose.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> Love to. Been talking about it for a while. What days and time would suit you. Me:Mon, Tues or Thurs. Time is flexible normally.


Most nights are ok for me, but sometimes work can be a little variable. We should definitely do it soon.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Rant continues:
Also the wombat hole on that tricky part of LG track has been enlarged by horses, to the point where it's almost unrideable.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

It feels like I haven't done any riding at all lately, even though I've still be doing 8 hour weeks. This week will be the first time out for 'the SRAMthem' at the GMBC Winter Series - a completely prototype-like test of something new. Not expecting anything better than a barely top 10, as a new job has recently been started, the diet has been shocking lately, riding hours very light intensity, no racing going on, and a distraction best described as 'female' detracting from racing/training focus.

See http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4685757&postcount=1 for photos. Crossing my fingers nothing falls off or breaks, or the new geometry doesn't give me problems.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Majura Pines for the first time in a few years.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

*Half the weekend, at least...*

Saturday's fun, Sunday to come!! Yay!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Porthills in the sun today.... and VIC park. Lung busting going up and arse puckering downs... haha. I could not ride all of it though as since our Thursday night ride there has been alot of rain and it was not all ridable due to mud/ erosion. Man! the tracks are being mashed as quick as they are being repaired... but such is life.

Here are a few piccys of the tame "top end" of the more XC trail at VIC park.

Some Grom. Kiwi kids are nuts here.... and often riding black DH runs and jump parks. Awesome to see!










My handjob










Bits n bobs



















Some Berms





































This is where it starts to get tricky










... and Paul unclips to slide un controllably downwards. .. and repeat.

I think i prefer riding it at night so you cannot see what you are riding! 

The Cove had real trouble shifting gears after a while with the mud  But still got me home.

Here she is....



















I had a blast.... and i hope it dries out before our next night ride!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Just got back from a quick spin down the Yarra with Waldog. Few trees still down - wish the chainsaw fairies would get down there soon.

Night ride at Lysty tomorrow night - looking forward to that.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

40 odd k's around Kentlyn.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Lysterfield night session*

Good old night ride out at Lysty hadn't been out there for a long time, and never been there at night before. Bloody loved it!!!

Riders were N_P, Hud, Darren (N_P's mate), and i can't remember the other guys name, sorry.

Good times.

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Beat me to it. I loved it too. Was freezing cold when we arrived, wet and muddy and windy, but it was great once we got started. A good bit of trail work has been done, and the trails were in relatively good shape despite the wet.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice  Lysty is great at night :thumbsup: 

Any new trails there? How are the tracks looking?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

ilmp said:


> Any new trails there? How are the tracks looking?


Well, I didn't notice anything new. Hud pointed out a few draining points, but other than that it was much the same as last time I was there - bout 2 months ago. I've read there has been a new bit of trail added, but I don't know where it is. We did skip Middle trail to meet up with the others (no loss there, Middle is no fun since they wrecked the long flowing downhill to Lamberts). Southern end of Buckle trail was pothole-fest. Most of them not too deep, but enough that both shoes were pretty satched by East West break. Met up with Daz & friend after a half hour and headed up Redgum (also potholed) to Comm Games, where the gravel was welcome. Nice views of the SE suburbs from the top. Had a few close encounters with roos jumping out in front of me - there were hundreds out there.

Highlight for me was trying out Huds rigid, SS 29er. Even though it was only for maybe 1km, it did make me happy I owned a full boing with gears. I didn't DISlike the SS part, I just couldn't go as fast - probably not used to it though. It definately climed well, but that may be because it weigh's a buck 'o five. Rigid fork ... not for me. The only thing left to comment on was the 29 wheels - I must admit I noticed a difference. Don't know if I'd say better or worse, just different. Overall it was cool to try something new, and I'd like to try a geared 29er with a suspension fork, and maybe a little travel out back (like a Dos Niner). But Hud's machine is definitely awesomly specced. Love the King hubs and felt surprisingly comfortable mashing the carbon bars while climbing out of the saddle. I think as it is it's perfect for trails like down at the Yarra.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> I've read there has been a new bit of trail added, but I don't know where it is.


From memory I think they have fixed up middle trail have they not so it's super smooth compared to the rest now? Also I think there is some new trails near the upper and lower blair witch sections... last time I was there about two weeks ago there was a loop there where you ride in ride out at the same spot which was a little odd hahah it literally turned you around and you came back out on the same trail going the other way like a dead end street. Other than that I haven't noticed too many new tracks but they are certainly working on it and it drains pretty good on the Comm Games side now.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Resists urge to respond defensively to N_P's post*

But I will say how I recall ILMP saying rigid riding at night was very intense.
TRUE.
First night ride was without a bar light and trying to keep up with riders on duallies. Eyeballs are still sore from the intensity.
Didn't miss suspension at all though, except for on the games track.
I found Hug track to be HEAPS smoother than last time I road there (summer)


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud, Glad that you are enjoying riding rigid. Nothing like night riding rigid eh.... what a rush! But yeah- rigid can bash you about a fair bit...... but us single speeders are tough.... haha

We headed out for our usual night ride tonight. Thursday looks like a wash out so a curry night has been booked 

Meanwhile this might make you chuckle.... i got a new toy for teh single speed today.....

http://www.viddler.com/player/cb798072/


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> *Resists urge to respond defensively to N_P's post*


Sorry mate - I guess I should have made it clearer I was talking about the experience of riding 'a' SS rigid 29er, as opposed to 'your' SS rigid 29er - after stating in another thred that I thought all 3 aspects were fads. But looking back at what I wrote, it was only the rigid part that I didn't like. SS I'm just not used to, and 29er I'm definitely interested in checking out further.

For what it's worth, I really like the bike itself. And I did say it was the highlight .... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Classic case of misunderstanding posts on the internet. My post was in jest, should've had a smiley or two in it :thumbsup: 
Just seems to me I'm always raving on about something or other, you try it out and are like "yeah it's alright, whatever" 
All good mate.

Nice bell ILMP, but if you take the sqeaker out of it, it might just sound like raspy breathing...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Classic case of misunderstanding posts on the internet. My post was in jest, should've had a smiley or two in it :thumbsup:
> Just seems to me I'm always raving on about something or other, you try it out and are like "yeah it's alright, whatever"
> All good mate.
> 
> Nice bell ILMP, but if you take the sqeaker out of it, it might just sound like raspy breathing...


Personally- i thought NP's post was a good description of a dually riders experience on a fully rigid single speed? which ultimately praised your bike.... i never read anything negative.....

it is orange though


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Personally- i thought NP's post was a good description of a dually riders experience on a fully rigid single speed? which ultimately praised your bike.... i never read anything negative.....
> 
> it is orange though


Great picc lmp where's Vic park again been a few years since I lived in CHCH, Sydnem oh thos were the days and a young girl named Marie who was older I was 5, I had a crush on her for years ah thats another story

Love ya piccs anyway's and the Cove is badd ass, I ride DH to DJ SS HT I love both spectrums hardtail or 8inches of triple bliss or 6 inches AM its ll good, I'vealways digged Coves, bad ass names, The STD and Shocker both awesome machine's then there's the handjob, gpsot just sound so cool!
Ah but Im a Turner boy so I enjoy them, will look forward to heading down there next year for some training adventure rides,

keep the pigisland [Mainland] pictures coming


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Great picc lmp where's Vic park again been a few years since I lived in CHCH, Sydnem oh thos were the days and a young girl named Marie who was older I was 5, I had a crush on her for years ah thats another story
> 
> Love ya piccs anyway's and the Cove is badd ass, I ride DH to DJ SS HT I love both spectrums hardtail or 8inches of triple bliss or 6 inches AM its ll good, I'vealways digged Coves, bad ass names, The STD and Shocker both awesome machine's then there's the handjob, gpsot just sound so cool!
> Ah but Im a Turner boy so I enjoy them, will look forward to heading down there next year for some training adventure rides,
> ...


Hey 

VIC park is part of the Porthills in Christchurch. It's more for downhillers- but can be ridden slowly by others 

Yeah- very happy with the cove- it seems to get better the more i ride it. Great all round bike for sure.

Lots of Turners down this way for sure- and Yeti's. Nice duallys.

I'm hanging out for the drier months too..... bring it on!

I'll be sure to keep posting the pictures- no sweat 

Happy trails.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Hey
> 
> VIC park is part of the Porthills in Christchurch. It's more for downhillers- but can be ridden slowly by others
> 
> ...


Awesome, I wondered that, hah I will be there the is that the track Bereclaw and Randy Spandex Spangler rode in Drop in? 

Good news on the Cove its pretty rugged down there ya need a good steed:thumbsup:

Lots of Turners really, umm, proves the Southern boys n girls do have good tastes

yeah I bet, although I love the wet conditions and the cold, become soft up here, I need some hardcore Southern man conditioning again, and dog hes getting a little ansi..

Cool love the picc's appreciate always drop in to see where ya been:thumbsup:

chur..


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*You Yangs ahoy.*

Just got back from the Yangs. Perfect conditions down there, bit of moisture in the trails, making them super grippy and very fast. Started at Kurrajong and rode up to Stockyards did Cressy twice and Trav's Diamond once and then back to Kurrajong. Good times.

Riders were N_P, Jason and Simon (N_P's mates), and myself.

Wal.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Met up with a new group in Christchurch yesterday morning called "club grind"- the first singlespeed club to be setup. The pace around bottlelake was fast and it was nice to meet some more riders. More rides/ events to follow which will be suuuueeet.

Today i stuck out for a sneaky lap at bottlelake once again. I took the cove out as the GT had some avid issues (god how i fukin hate avid brakes!!) and found that I just rode in one gear the whole ride  

I'm now considering setting the cove up as a AM SS. Oh dear what have i become .....


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Met up with a new group in Christchurch yesterday morning called "club grind"- the first singlespeed club to be setup. The pace around bottlelake was fast and it was nice to meet some more riders. More rides/ events to follow which will be suuuueeet.
> 
> Today i stuck out for a sneaky lap at bottlelake once again. I took the cove out as the GT had some avid issues (god how i fukin hate avid brakes!!) and found that I just rode in one gear the whole ride
> 
> I'm now considering setting the cove up as a AM SS. Oh dear what have i become .....


Grab some magura's [louises] brudda down there you'll never look back, PM if ya want to know more!

SS is cool still nic to have a geared beasty esspecially on some of your rides, you got a dually?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Grab some magura's [louises] brudda down there you'll never look back, PM if ya want to know more!
> 
> SS is cool still nic to have a geared beasty esspecially on some of your rides, you got a dually?


Cheers  I'm running XT's on the other bikes and they are sweet. Dunno what it is with Avids but they always seem to rub!!

I'm yet to ride with magura's. I've heard alot of good things about them though. Maybe on my next bike- i'll have a lookie at them. Thanks for the recommendation.

I do have another geared bike..... so all is good..... i'm not that crazy  I'd like to think that i could ride some of the mountains on a SS- but not just yet  Maybe by the end of this summer though i'll be all good to go on one gear :thumbsup:

Canlt wait for teh spring/ summer!! Hows teh weather up there? looks terrible! Porthills has been closed for a few weeks now.... i've never seen so much rain!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Cheers  I'm running XT's on the other bikes and they are sweet. Dunno what it is with Avids but they always seem to rub!!
> 
> I'm yet to ride with magura's. I've heard alot of good things about them though. Maybe on my next bike- i'll have a lookie at them. Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> ...


Ahh the XTs are sweet! well if ya ever want to try em let me know I can put ya in touch for good price and they have great CS support!

Good on the other bikes, nice to have an SS and geared I love my SS so its good fun, I don't mind pushing somethimes to enjoy the fun on the down and jumps, mine a DJ steel ht feels like a mini DH rig lots of fun!

Yeah bring on spring only round the corner now hopefully, we been getting a battering power on and off I live out in the farm country, lots of trees down around roads the chain saw gangs have been busy, somehow the old cottage just takes the battering, I think some of these older places are so well built nothing shakes em! 

Yeah lots of water, round, youve been getting hammered too huh?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Yeah lots of water, round, youve been getting hammered too huh?


Not really. Just lots of rain. Not to much to stop me commuting and night riding though.....  Amazing what some water proofs, bootie covers and mudguards can do 

Can't complain really- winter has only really hit hard in the past 3 weeks or so. Funny though, teh summer seems so long ago now..... but its only been a few months.. lol!

The battering you guys have had over the weekend was forecast here too- but at the last minute it changed its mind 

I'm off to go eat some home made chocolate self saucing pudding! lol. Have a good one.

P.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Not really. Just lots of rain. Not to much to stop me commuting and night riding though.....  Amazing what some water proofs, bootie covers and mudguards can do
> 
> Can't complain really- winter has only really hit hard in the past 3 weeks or so. Funny though, teh summer seems so long ago now..... but its only been a few months.. lol!
> 
> ...


ohh rub it in homemade self saucing pudding :lol:

latr

chur


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

:skep:










I can't wait to give it a blast on our night ride come Tuesday.


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

had a bit of fun in the mud at Lysterfield whilst the enduro was on. its all fun and games until you slip on a root:

also me and a few mates have decided to enter our first enduro at lysterfield on the 17th of next month.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

fop1 said:


> had a bit of fun in the mud at Lysterfield whilst the enduro was on. its all fun and games until you slip on a root:
> 
> also me and a few mates have decided to enter our first enduro at lysterfield on the 17th of next month.


Ah.. Lysterfield..... i remember those events..... i bet its munted due to the mud an dtraffic though. Amazing how muddy it can get there isn't it? I especially like the muddy climb up to the Dog Kennels...... that is interesting.

Ah roots and those stupid logs across the tracks........ don't you just love them  Some real winter tyres would help you though


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

waldog said:


> Just got back from the Yangs. Perfect conditions down there, bit of moisture in the trails, making them super grippy and very fast. Started at Kurrajong and rode up to Stockyards did Cressy twice and Trav's Diamond once and then back to Kurrajong. Good times.
> 
> Riders were N_P, Jason and Simon (N_P's mates), and myself.
> 
> Wal.


I think you should post Jason's carnage photo


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> :skep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good shes gonna be great in the mud, you might not come back from the SS side lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

*Nothing like a day off to go riding.*

Myself and my next door neighbour Mick took Friday off to go for a ride. Naturally we went to where some of the best and toughest singletrack around at Livingstone National Park 30ks South of Wagga. Yes its a National Park and yes we can ride there, but thats another story.

I had my KHS dually and Mick had his steel frame Soma, two very different trail bikes.










It was a brilliant day weather wise, clear blue sky with no wind so it was a perfect 10deg when we started. The usual lung busting, leg smashing first climb took us to a single track descent which I have never previously done. A beautiful steep, loose baby head rocky, ruted, rooty track called "No Fat Chicks" had me holding on for dear life while thinking to myself "This is why I come out here!". This trail also has a few different lines to take (I should state here that Livingstone is used quite freaquently by our friends the motorbike riders and a steep hill and motorbikes equal ruts, so in harder sections the motorbike riders have created a few different lines. Obviously this is not good for the environment but it makes riding a bit of a challange). Up the top of this trail I bounced off a tree, then 50m down hill, I went off line and went straight into a tree, lucky for me it was a small dead tree so it toook all of the brunt and it fell straight over.

Finished "No Fat Chicks" and continued our journey through the park with some steep climbs (which I was finding rather difficult with the two big gears on the back not working) and fast rocky descents. I was strating to struggle a bit so I had to take it easy to ensure we didnt have to end early. We finished off the ride with the two most famous trails out there, "P Plate", 3 very steep and rocky descents followed by "Pod Racer", a fast flat out flow trail that goes slightly down hill for about 2.5ks, its a lot of fun if you have the energy to hammer the whole way down.

After the ride I finally had a chance to put my new camera to use so we went up the hill to the closest single track to do a short photo session. I found it very difficult in the changing light without an external flash but I have to do without. I then went and changed the settings and completly stuffed up the photos so some of them dont look very good at all, but you get the idea of what its like out there.


















































































So it was a fantastic morning ride, about 30ks all in all with about 3 hrs ride time, no major mechanicals and no major crashes.

Theres something special about doing a big ride on a work day...


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> :skep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me that Fructus bottle in the background is intentional... hahaha nice

By the time you're done you bike is going to have lush long shiny... umm.. tyres...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nice. and a steel hardtail too. double nice.

Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Looks good shes gonna be great in the mud, you might not come back from the SS side lol :thumbsup:


She rides like a dream. Who knows.... i might not put gears back on it. If i can get up Port Hills on here then its likely..... wish me luck!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

just coincidence... hehe.... that's where my Wife and I get ready for work.. the bike is just propped up near the "grooming" station 

And yes i do style my hair


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> She rides like a dream. Who knows.... i might not put gears back on it. If i can get up Port Hills on here then its likely..... wish me luck!


wish you luck:thumbsup:

looks mean I reckon it will strengthen ya up, mine did, I really like the way it looks, just looks right somehow, am surprised about that


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> just coincidence... hehe.... that's where my Wife and I get ready for work.. the bike is just propped up near the "grooming" station
> 
> And yes i do style my hair


have to pull ya up on that one, I knew you were gonna say that, the wife comes in handy sometimes huh


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah its weird. The thing rides well as a 130mm trail bike- 100mm XC bike- rigid - geared- SS..... lol real nice.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Ask and you shall receive.....*



nuclear_powered said:


> I think you should post Jason's carnage photo












mmmmm blood :devil:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Its only a flesh wound!!!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

My weekend ride reports are a bit repetitious lately, but saturdays ride was a bit longer than normal, a complete reverse loop at St Andrews doing all the options is 45km with 1,100m vertical according to Cowpats GPS. Bumped into a couple of people early who tagged along. They had done a bit of riding in the area, but were blown away by all the lesser known singletrack.
Was interesting to see the normally unflappable Cowpat plunge into swampy grass and then nearly take out a fence...
Edit: After the ride Cowpat and I drove back and inspected the length of Ridge track and covered all the deviations with logs. Having a closer look, it turned out it was motos that had been doing the damage but over time MTBs automatically take the quicker line.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> Its only a flesh wound!!!


It sounds stupid, but it actually looked worse in the flesh, so to speak.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> It sounds stupid, but it actually looked worse in the flesh, so to speak.


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

I would have been on the bike on the weekend but on friday i went for a quick spin just to blow the cobwebs out, and i snapped my monkeylite bars no damage to me but my bike is out for the next few days...... oh well on to the roadie for some quick miles


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Did a bit over 50km out to the pink ribbon today, two laps in different directions, decided that down both sets of switchbacks is more fun. I haven't been riding Hiedleberg on the way back as I used because its too muddy, but the pink ribbon is holding up really well. 

I also found a new short singletrack between Westerfolds and Hiedleberg, just after passing the golf course, instead of going left into the path-side singletrack there's a singletrack going off to the right. About 100-150 metres of climbing, then up to a gravel walking path which goes along past a narrow wooden bridge to the right. Singletrack over that leading to a steep and long fall line down a hill. Not an awsome track but it was good to find something new in a place I thought I'd completely covered.

Great ride, the sky was amazing from the top of the Pink ribbon, can't wait for the dry trails in summer though.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I've been a bit slack on the winter riding, and I freely admit to hating winter anyway. My regular riding posse has been torn asunder by injuries, change of jobs and people having babies - so the motivation of winter group rides isn't there. I've also had a couple of weeks off here and there, going off on hunting trips, which invariably involve the wrong sort of food and beverages, LOL.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Did a short ride up to Silvan late in the day and found some new singletracks. Good to ride up there again, havn't been there for ages. Got a couple of dodgy pics.
Also called in at the Cog Cafe to see Damiens latest 96er, (for his partner) A few things will be changed, like the seatpost collar. A lot of the details are hand painted.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> Did a short ride up to Silvan late in the day and found some new singletracks. Good to ride up there again, havn't been there for ages. Got a couple of dodgy pics.
> Also called in at the Cog Cafe to see Damiens latest 96er, (for his partner) A few things will be changed, like the seatpost collar. A lot of the details are hand painted.


Oh my gosh that 'Cherry Bomb' bike is seriously mint! Thanks for posting it...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

First sunshine in what seems like weeks today! Woot Woot. An offer to head out with mates had to be declined as they wanted to head out early.....its the weekend.... early is not good  So with the forecast predicting sun after midday that's what i aimed for.....

Before i could head out though I had to do a few repairs to the cove this morning- i discovered that after 4 or 5 really muddy/ wet rides the front pads were on metal and the rear were close. Luckily i had a set on the Xt brakes sitting there awaiting the Lynskey warranty so i used them  I've never worn out a set of pads this quickly before- so something tells me that i'll need to change to a harder pad for the winter here!

Anyway- the Revelation forks have also needed facing from purchase but i've kept putting it off.... there is so much paint on the tabs that even after scraping it off the disks would rub. Off they came and i threw on the Pace rigids until the LBS have done their magic. 

I also swapped the 14 tooth rear cog to a 16 and then hit Porthills. All the way there i was thinking "should i have put on the 18 tooth?" Hmmmm.

Hitting the Rapaki track it was soon clear that the 18 tooth may have been better... but i kept going and going and going. I stopped a few times as i felt like i was going to vomit and pass out..... but quickly headed upwards once more. What a fantastic feeling it was to make it to the top on a single speed!!!! I'm confident that a 18 tooth cog would be perfect for the hills. It seems that I've come along way seeing as i only started single speeding a few months ago.... maybe i'll be able to ride some mountains this summer with one gear after all???

Anyway due to track closures because of the recent weather- it was a road ride into Sumner and then the city from the top of Rapaki. Even though it was not on trails- there was a lot of climbing- and with big knobby tyres and one gear i had the burn happening a fair bit.

Highlight had to be passing a roadie and lots of mtbers on the climbs and also on a few descents  hehe. The descents were freaking amazing with the King screaming as i flew past crouched into that pose you see roadies do.... with eyes watering from the temperature of near zero- the king "zzzzzzzzz'ing" and the sun shining... it was great!

Needless to say- i'm right royally rooted tonight and want to eat lots......

Tomorrow i'll be joining the other guys at Bottlelake........

Anyway here she is........


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, it was a bit slippery on the local trails today - recent rain saw a lot of wet red clay and damp rock. My 70% worn 2.1 Mibros were all over the shop - front wheel skidding out on wet corners, slipping on rocks etc. Great tyre in the dry, even on gravelly crap, but now being a bit worn they suck in the wet.

So when I got home I chucked a new Kenda 2.2 Cortez up front and a 2.0 Karma out the back. 

I'd just like to reaffirm my hatred of winter - sunny morning until I got the bike out then the clouds rolled in and it got cold and windy.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Just got back from a ride down to Studley Pk & back. Some nice new track has been cut in down there dropping in from the lookout loop (road crit loop) down to the river. It's all over in the blink of an eye, but it's a nice little practice run.

Perfect weather this afternoon, lots of riders out.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Tried every riding buddy I knew to come along for a night ride this evening, but drew a blank every time. Ah well, enjoyed doing a solo ride through Wonga Park/Warrandyte. Pretty cold though/
Looking forward to another night session on thursday at Lysterfield with a bunch of guys from a french car forum.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> Looking forward to another night session on thursday at Lysterfield with a bunch of guys from a french car forum.


You drive french cars around Lysterfield... that would explain the potholes...


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Hud, do you jump ON bandwagons, or OFF them?

I'll be at Lysty too. There will be MTB talk, and French car talk. Any other French car fans? Come along!

John


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

I had a bit of a clean up yesterday- drive train- bikes- frames!! Spring cleaning eh! It will be nice to stop SS'ing so much and get out into the mountains. There you go.. I said it 
Time for a new cassette and chain as they are toast on two bikes- also another set of pads on the SS..... thats 3 sets in less than 6 weeks! The Revelations also have a leaking compression- lockout thingy so add this to the clunking, rotor tabs that are out.... off it goes back for warranty. A real shame though as they are fantastic forks.... the best I've ridden to date.... but enough is enough. Funnily enough this is the 2nd rockshox to have a failing compression thingy in less than 12 months. I think i'll buy Fox next.










I also got a parcel yesterday with these bits  Once the warranty replacement Lynskey frame gets shipped (still waiting 8 weeks so far) They will go on it..... sweet. By the way the Hope BB is fantastic.... the one on the cove is so so smooth. I recommend them... unless you are a weight weenie that is 










I'm off work this week and todays weather was fantastic with blue skies and a temperature of 17degs. After putting the gears back onto the Cove and some Reba forks until the Revelations are returned from warranty (see my blog for info if you are interested) off I went.

It felt really odd wearing my riding shorts and summer top without any thermal leggings or wind blocker&#8230; it was great! Climbing Rapaki was typically tough and with the numerous rocks and deep grooves cut by the recent floods it was even a little tricky! Reaching the top I discovered that Mount Vernon was still closed so after a road climb and soaking up the views and sunshine I hit the Traverse track which was open. After riding along the sweet rockyish single track to Vic Park I returned to stop half way to soak up some rays and take a few photos. It was great to be up there in the sun with clouds surrounding me and the air was fresh. Damn it was great to ride some single track up there again!

I headed back to the Rapaki track and onwards to Castle Track which was also closed. So downwards on the road I went at speed&#8230; until sideward winds nearly threw me off over the edge. I slowed down abit and then once I hit the bottom turned around for the climb back up and then down to Rapaki. Pointing the cove down the Rapaki track I spotted a guy who had just started the descent&#8230;. so I chased him  Funnily enough I've never really bothered with descending on this track as its just a fire road&#8230; but with the debris and water damage it was a real challenge. At one point I overtook the guy I was following to then be upfront with noone as a guide for the good lines where it then started to get a little interesting  On the second half of the track it got really sketchy with the Rebas&#8230; as they basically sat at like 10mm travel (yes I'm missing the Revs already!)

At one point a cyclist climbing upwards changed their line at the last second which caused me to lock up and with the rear sliding sidewards all I could do was see what was going to happen&#8230;.at the last second it dug in and I was able to bring it back into action&#8230;. my heart missed a few beats at this point. Just after this sideward skid the chap that I had past then flew past me. I could see him failing to choose a good line and then did the same thing.. a massive lockup and slide&#8230; and he also 'just' pulled out of it too. Hitting the road back home I was glowing with the buzz of a fantastic ride and the sunshine&#8230; spring is trying 

Hopefully the trails will be ridable tomorrow as I'm heading back up with the weather forecasting sun and blue skies again before the snow and rain hits the weekend!

My favorite frame ever!










Look blue sky!!


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Great pics ILMP. 

Did just a quick 25km after school out around my semi-local trails, and a new loop has been built. It was about 1km long and 2 if it's done in a figure eight with the original loop. Not long in distance but takes about 15-20 minutes to complete which is pretty good. Steep, technical and slow for most of it, which is a nice change from what I normally ride. 
Just entered the Otway Odyssey as well, except I accidentally selected the shorty. That'll be changed soon I hope, really looking forward to the event though.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice stuff LMP, I think you get the vote for COVE's biggest fan:thumbsup:

Quite like the Shocker

So whats the retail on those Hope BBs and whens the DH version available!

No doubt looking fwd to getting back to craigieburn etc need to get yer arse down to southern lakes sometime!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

That Cove is a real nice frame, for sure. Might keep that in mind for my next build.

I went for a midweek spin with my new rubber - front is a 2.2 Kenda Cortez DTC and rear is a 2.0 Karma. The treads are the same, but the Cortez has full knobs where the Karma has low knobs. I like the Cortez up front - really rails the corners and is true to size. The 2.0 Karma has good volume and rolls pretty well and only slipped on one climb, and that was on wet slate. Run just above pinch flatting it gave a really nice ride, when combined with the long carbon post and Ti railed WTB saddle rocks and roots two inches and under were hardly felt. Who needs dual squish for a comfy ride?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Nice stuff LMP, I think you get the vote for COVE's biggest fan:thumbsup:
> 
> Quite like the Shocker
> 
> ...


hehe yeah I think i'm a cove rider for life now :thumbsup:

I picked the BB up for about $88 AU so what's that.... say $100 NZ all up inc postage from CRC? I paid $140 AU for my first one but now CRC have them cheaper. What i like besides their smoothness is that the bearings are serviceable/ replaceable.

I'll def head to the lakes this summer :thumbsup: infact I'm planning on doing alot of traveling this season to ride some NZ's trails. I'm even thinking of doing some touring...... lets see 

cheers


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> hehe yeah I think i'm a cove rider for life now :thumbsup:
> 
> I picked the BB up for about $88 AU so what's that.... say $100 NZ all up inc postage from CRC? I paid $140 AU for my first one but now CRC have them cheaper. What i like besides their smoothness is that the bearings are serviceable/ replaceable.
> 
> ...


Fr life thats a long time! nice always liked Coves no fuss cool bikes that work well and seem to last, good South Island rig!

You online shocker, nah kidding, good plan, Im with you I like stuff I can service, stainless bearing and sounds like they got a good sealing system, Hope stuff is normally pretty good so been looking at these since they came out! just waiting on the DH version with deeper threads and bigger bearings! Keep us posted how it goes, will be awhile before I'll need one! But the amount and type of riding you do will give a good test of it for sure!

Yeah Im hoping I'll get down there this summer one way or another, if I get down there it might be one way back in buff CO country would be cool, miss the lakes and rivers and mountains for sure oh and the riding!

Do it get around so much good riding all over the country its a shame not to get around. Enjoy the new gears again:thumbsup:

you got up to the Hutt/ Broken River this season [ you board or Ski]?
chur..


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> You online shocker...


huh? i don't get you 

Anyway- great ride again in the sun today..... damn i've missed a bit of warmth! On the rapaki descent a real pumping track came onto the iPod so i was nailing it to get a puncture nr the bottom.... to then fix it to get another! Very odd.

Oh... and a bit more air in the REBAS and they are as good as i remember  I'm sure they will get me by until the Revs are fixed up.

It was one of those rides where every track on the iPod was f u cking rocking and it all came together..... i love that!  

A bit of Rapaki




























A bit of teh traverse










A bit of a puncture fixture


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Just teasing bro!

Those pix are awesome, I miss the tussock and clean blue southern skies sweet pix dude

chur.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Snow- hail and a temperature of about -5 degs (with wind chill). But I'm ok with that 

The guys i usually ride with (local kiwis) decided it was to much for them.... so off i went..... with 4 layers :cornut:

The Rapaki climb was on my radar with soft ground, wet rocks, gushing water, hidden cracks and snow/ slush. What a fantastic challenge it was too. After some photos at the top off i went back down.... wow! what a great descent in these conditions.

Hard to believe it was brilliant sunshine just a few days ago  Ahhh the South Island  hehe

p.s. have you guys stopped riding or just don't bother to post up here anymore? I'd love to see some photos!! Grab that camera next ride eh?

Up














































At the top with cheesy photos too :cornut:



















Back down


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Certainly a hardcore ride ILMP.
I was going to take my camera today but couldn't find it! Shame as there was some great opportunitys for shots.
I get a little tired of posting up rides on the same thing every weekend but today was a little different. Only three riders, Mitchell, Kristjan and myself. Though at one point way out in the scrub we picked up a couple of riders for a while, one of them was none other than Solo 24 World Champion (50+?) Craig Peacock (and his son) so an honour to ride with him, and he was a very down to earth guy. Unfortunately they were pushed for time and when Kristjan flatted they had to keep going. We did my 'just completed' dam link track which was great. Pretty fast and flowy and not a loop! Towards the end we rode the newly extended 'Mitchells Trail' -again very nice work. Ridge rd then back to the shop. An epic 55km. Great ride.


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep , you are core ILMP props to you... think it's been 3 weeks since I was last on the bike. In between then there has been track repair , track closures , 2 bouts of illness and some snowboarding. Feeling better today so made some attempts at setting the bike up for next week( see wheels and tires ), hopefuly it's sorted tomorrow. Fine weather forecast all next week so things r looking up.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah i'm hearing you on the sick front. I had influenza *again* a few months back.... took 5+ weeks to shake and ended in a sinus infection. I'll be getting the flu jab next year as i've had influenza three years in a row now :/

Go figure. Its sunny and blue skies today :/ Just got a call from the guys who want to head up.....and climb up Kennedys pass..... blah!.... it would be rude not to join them  

Hope you get back on the bike soon mate. Sickness sucks.

Happy trails.

edit: the guys decided to do a road ride on the mountain bikes?? Fook that- I'll have an easy day today and ride on dirt in the sun tomorrow


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks mate , it's nothing to serious , all infections passed onto me from the 3yr old. The most annoying thing is the lack of consistency 2 weeks on 2 weeks off , frustrating.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Rode down to Casey Fields yesterday (37km), then raced a crit, where although I stayed in the main bunch the whole time, I went out a bit too early at the end since noone went with me - got passed on the last corner. Oops  Not to worry, still learning this road stuff.

On the ride home I discovered there must been something very bad in one of my drink bottles, as it felt as though I'd given myself food poisoning. So a very painful 25km ride home I got to to the service station opposite Lysterfield, and just as I was moving across to make that right turn my chain snapped.

Already in enough pain and without a chain breaker, I called for a lift.

Harkaway Fatties race today, I think I might take the singlespeed.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yesterday I did a pretty epic ride out to Lysterfield and back home. Was planning 60-70km and maybe 4 hours max, but it ended up taking just under 7 hours and 95km. 
I rode out there via the new Eastlink trail, doing a bit a mounting biking in Mitcham on the way the before about 30km of paved riding. Kinda boring, but oh well. Got to Hallam road car park through the park, over some really nice singletrack for biker and walkers and an absolutely killer dirt road climb, and down the games track. The trails were in great condition, not to much mud at all except for track 3 which was really muddy. I wouldn't have ridden it but I'm unfamiler with Lysterfield. Just at the end of track 3 I heard some approaching motorbike engines but I just assumed they would be going along a fireroad. Well I was wrong and two guys came the other way on their motorbikes! I was really surprised, and then one of them cut straight through a corner right in front of me. No wonder track 3 was in such bad condition! 
Ride was way longer than I expected but still a heap of fun. Lysterfield was awesome. I'll have to get out there more often.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Bahaha, well, Fatties ride today was interesting. It was raining as we were all getting ready to race, and some riders even pulled out before starting having done a sighting lap. I had taken the singlespeed out, however it was still geared for crits. 19 C graders and about 8 D graders got to churn up the track before B and A would go out, and each lap a few more riders pulled out, having had enough.

With B grade only having 5 riders and A grade having about 13, there were significantly less on track for our race, but that didn't mean it was any less muddy, with the rain still coming down while we were on track. Off the start the first section wasn't too bad, but by the time we got about 400 meters into the track it proved too steep to ride in the conditions on the too-large gear I'd brought along. This meant a walk up the first climb, before a tiny bit of riding, then more walking... and a pattern to be repeated. All up I might have ridden about 1000 meters and walked the remaining 800 of the course, and with a lap almost twice as long as the fastest A grader decided to pull the pin otherwise people would be waiting forever for me to finish.

32/18 might have been a better gear for the conditions... oh well. I think I set a new personal record though - most expensive 1.8km I've ever ridden.


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

34 K's of farm roads yesterday. Started OK, then a cold front came through, bringing rain, head winds and dropping the temp. down to about 5 degrees celcius. Can't compete with ILMP's snowy epic, but at least he was dressed for it! That'll learn me...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Snowed here at home for about an hour. Can't believe it! It has snowed here about three times in living memory.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Snowed here at home for about an hour. Can't believe it! It has snowed here about three times in living memory.


Thats amazing! haha. this winter has been very old school one eh? Spring seems to be here though..... so all is good! Now you have 40+ to look forward too  hehe.

Thanks for the comments too guys- yeah it was quite a tough ride but I was like a little kid in a sweet shop...... snow!!!! i could not have had more fun!!!- but wet feet was what made me retreat  For next winter I'll invest in some of those seal socks- the waterproof ones!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Snowed in Belgrave and then went to Mt Dandenong and Olinda where my wifes parents are and it was covered in snow and just kept snowing... amazing... most snow in two decades apparently and down to 150m.Awesome.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Was certainly some dirty weather yesterday (Sunday). Wasn't surprised to hear about the snowfalls. Sat morning was another story however, blue skies and quite mild down the peninsula. Daz & I went back to the DH trails we found last time we were there near Arthurs Seat. For unofficial trails they are pretty dam awesome. Super steep in parts and quite challenging. Saw some of the (young) trailbuilders who made it look quite easy, while trying to goad us into tackling the more serious stuff. Made me remenisce about the days of youth when bones healed reasonably fast. Had a guy tag along who had only recently gotten into MTB riding, and decided to tackle it on his XC hardtail. He seemed pretty keen to hit the 8ft drop down the bottom of the trail, but on the first rollover up top he face planted hard - blood everywhere. I think it will be a while before he tries such stuff again. Poor fella.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

ooh sounds nasty. I've ridden that same downhill trail at Arthers seat, mentioned in an earlier post I think. It's awesome, pretty tough though but mostly rideable, although extremely slowly in many, most, all, sections. The drop at the bottom looks pretty friendly, I think I might give it a go with some more confidence from my new bike. 

Arthers seat is a great place to ride. I rode there for the first time about 2 years ago and that DH trail was no where near as long or as built up as it is since I rode it last summer. There are some really fast fireroads and great legal singletracks around as well, although a lot of the tracks in the park are walker only.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> Was certainly some dirty weather yesterday (Sunday). Wasn't surprised to hear about the snowfalls. Sat morning was another story however, blue skies and quite mild down the peninsula. Daz & I went back to the DH trails we found last time we were there near Arthurs Seat. For unofficial trails they are pretty dam awesome. Super steep in parts and quite challenging. Saw some of the (young) trailbuilders who made it look quite easy, while trying to goad us into tackling the more serious stuff. Made me remenisce about the days of youth when bones healed reasonably fast. Had a guy tag along who had only recently gotten into MTB riding, and decided to tackle it on his XC hardtail. He seemed pretty keen to hit the 8ft drop down the bottom of the trail, but on the first rollover up top he face planted hard - blood everywhere. I think it will be a while before he tries such stuff again. Poor fella.


Ouch!! I've ridden with people new to the sport too who have no fear... until they crash and burn that is. Funnily enough they become a little more respectful of the trails after that.

Hope he heals quick.

Today i rode rapaki...and descended via kennedy's track. The "real" trails are still closed due to the wet weather- sun - wet weather.

Did something a little different today too- i took lunch and a magazine and spend a good 1.5 hrs chilling overlooking christchurch. I even dozed off for a while. Damn cold when the sun went behind the clouds though.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Braved the miserable, gusting winter wind today and headed out with a trailbuddy. There were supposed to be four of us, but one was working and one was looking after a new baby so it was just the two of us. 30 odd k's of swooping single track and rolling dirt roads. As per usual in winter it took me a good half an hour at least to feel warmed up, not helped by some stiffness from running on the treadmill at the gym yesterday. Roll on summer, is all I can say.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

had first ride today in 6 weeks..did an hour on the yarra trails on the SS. Felt good.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> had first ride today in 6 weeks..did an hour on the yarra trails on the SS. Felt good.


Nice one mate. I'm glad you are back turning those wheels of justice 

I've taken the weekend off from riding... i need a break.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Nice one mate. I'm glad you are back turning those wheels of justice
> 
> I've taken the weekend off from riding... i need a break.


Word bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> Word bro :thumbsup:


gHanStA


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

Forced myself back onto the bike today after 3 weeks off due to illness, track closures etc , nice to blow off the cobwebs and was glad i went. Disappointed with the trackwork/improvements that were made to manly dam , aside from the improved drainage it's a path about 4 wide blazed through the bush with zero features.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Had a group ride teed up for yesterday morning there were to be 6 of us but 3 pulled out for various reasons (sore legs from running, babies, too cold etc etc....) So three of us did a couple of hours of steep, loose singletrack then came home and demolished a fruit cake for good measure.


----------



## TOM1111 (Aug 8, 2008)

theres no good tracks around here  mostly just fire trail
did 30km today
and 25km yesterday on the road in a 50kph+ westerly which i wont be doing again


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Anaconda Enduro Series #4 for me today out at Lysterfield. Extremely consistent laps - all within about 30 seconds of each other, until my last one - was 1 minute up on my best lap at the 33 minute mark of the lap, and then broke a chain, with no spare powerlink or chain breaker - doh. Probably the first time in a while I felt I was held back more by fitness than technical ability.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

akashra said:


> Anaconda Enduro Series #4 for me today out at Lysterfield. Extremely consistent laps - all within about 30 seconds of each other, until my last one - was 1 minute up on my best lap at the 33 minute mark of the lap, and then broke a chain, with no spare powerlink or chain breaker - doh. Probably the first time in a while I felt I was held back more by fitness than technical ability.


Ahhh old lysty. Great trails... but technical?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Went out to St Andrews and did my first ever night ride out there - solo! A bit daunting heading out into the scrub. A bit scary when a panicked wombat bolts - it sounds like a cow is coming at you through the bush. 
On the Alma rd trails I got chased by some dogs with glowing eyes, why does this only happen at night? 
Quite wet in places and the areas with topsoil were very slippery. Started off doing a reverse loop then rode up Ridge rd and down Mitch's track - crossed the rd and down the track across the broken concrete bridge. 
Up HV track and it was here that I finally got the willies. Got all cold even though I was powering uphill. Started thinking about the ghosts of long dead chinese miners and the eerie wind that stirred the trees on the right of the track but not the left didn't help. 
Going up the backdoor way to Rob Roy there was a crash and sticks breaking as something massive charged somewhere. 
Straight after there was a smell of urine - not sure if I interrupted a toilet break or caused one. Anyway there were trembling bladders all round.:eekster:
Madness! Get out of there Hud!
Back to the shop along the ridge in time for a coffee and to see Anna Meares get silver.
A....memorable ride.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll come along next time mate. Strength in numbers.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

We must have just missed each other Hud. I was out there yesterday too, but was a bit pressed for time and finished just before dark at 6. I've never actually started a ride out there in the dark, seems too cold to be out there alone. I always start in the daytime and often ride an hour or so into the dark. It gets cold quickly after dark out there, especially out towards the Yarra Ridge.

Yeah, those dogs with the glowing eyes, I've seen them too.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Night riding in the woods solo is real intense eh? And yes- DOGS- not good!

Can i just announce this?


WINTER GO AWAY I WANT SUMMER. NOW. 

That is all.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> WINTER GO AWAY I WANT SUMMER. NOW.
> 
> That is all.


Says he who lives 1 hour from Mt Hutt. Go strap a snowbaord to your feet and make the most if it man!!!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> Says he who lives 1 hour from Mt Hutt. Go strap a snowbaord to your feet and make the most if it man!!!


 I don't have the spare cash to get into another expensive sport :thumbsup: Maybe next season.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> I don't have the spare cash to get into another expensive sport :thumbsup: Maybe next season.
> 
> How are the trails holding up there? Porthillls have been closed for at least 6 weeks- I'm still riding the SS on other trails..... but.....


Flippin A 4.6 mtre base of fresh powder @Mount _Ruapehu_ Turoa and Im stuck on my arse recovering from a broken neck, best Summer for ages and now best winter oh well my timing always sucked, I'd be up there like a shot bro, though agree not cheap, have a snowboard and gear cheap though!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

if i had the spare cash i'd be up there in the powder for sure- but i do not. 

its only human to want sunny hard packed trails that you can ride from dusk to dawn...... i ain't ashamed to have had enough of this wet winter :thumbsup: I've ridden it throughout too....

Long live 27degs- BBQ's- Beaches - biking all day- exploring- camping- and over dosing on UV  

:drumroll: :band: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :ihih: :arf: :thumbsup:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

I here that Im definitley a summer person, still love busting out the snowboard though and mulled wine and stemed hot pools afterwards!

Summer rivers beaches and long rides in the foothills still wins though


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

amen


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

chur :thumbsup:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Couple of hours in the steeps yesterday morning. Predictably the sunny morning turned to crap at mid-day. The 2.2 Karma outcorners the 2.0 by a big margin, with the 2.0 skidding out to the side and letting the team down. Not to worry, it won't last long, and was missing a knob or two already.

Decided to pull my shift cables out and relube - as per usual the rear shift cable frayed on the way back in so I had to go to the LGS to get a newie. Which was cool as I found some stick on cable guides I've wanted for a while now - $5 for five was pretty good, and as I only needed one I now have a lifetime supply!

New cables and housings lubed up and it's all slick and "push button" now.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Couple of hours in the steeps yesterday morning. Predictably the sunny morning turned to crap at mid-day. The 2.2 Karma outcorners the 2.0 by a big margin, with the 2.0 skidding out to the side and letting the team down. Not to worry, it won't last long, and was missing a knob or two already.
> 
> Decided to pull my shift cables out and relube - as per usual the rear shift cable frayed on the way back in so I had to go to the LGS to get a newie. Which was cool as I found some stick on cable guides I've wanted for a while now - $5 for five was pretty good, and as I only needed one I now have a lifetime supply!
> 
> New cables and housings lubed up and it's all slick and "push button" now.


Dude- run continuous and you have slick shifting for years :thumbsup:

What have i been riding lately? The same old....

I see you guys have a week of good weather ahead? Post up some photos guys......


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

The Wingello red track yesterday and some firetrail around Berowra this morning.


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

3 hour enduro that was run by the New gippsland mountainbike club. great event great organisation and the best weather we have had for seems like months. 60km of great fun


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

slowdave999 said:


> 3 hour enduro that was run by the New gippsland mountainbike club. great event great organisation and the best weather we have had for seems like months. 60km of great fun


Great to hear that it went well. Was there many there? I unfortunately couldn't make it down the highway from the big smoke to participate.

Wal.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Rode out at Mudsterfield today with some mates. Really didn't want to go as I knew it would be a mud-fest and haven't really been inspired by the trails out there for quite a while. But it's where the riding buddies were going so I figured I'd give it a look. Plus I got to see how much time the Eastlink cuts off the trip (15mins less one way). 

Yeah, total mudfest for about 80% of the trails. Comm games was the only part that seemed to drain (but even that's in a sorry state for most of it), plus some of the sandier trails. I don't know how things work out there, but I reckon the only answer is to either close the affected tracks for winter, or move them to areas with better run-off (the latter of which I'm assuming may not be possible).


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> Rode out at Mudsterfield today with some mates. Really didn't want to go as I knew it would be a mud-fest and haven't really been inspired by the trails out there for quite a while. But it's where the riding buddies were going so I figured I'd give it a look. Plus I got to see how much time the Eastlink cuts off the trip (15mins less one way).
> 
> Yeah, total mudfest for about 80% of the trails. Comm games was the only part that seemed to drain (but even that's in a sorry state for most of it), plus some of the sandier trails. I don't know how things work out there, but I reckon the only answer is to either close the affected tracks for winter, or move them to areas with better run-off (the latter of which I'm assuming may not be possible).


I can't believe that the trails are even open during winter. Not very responsible to ride them either really is it?..... you can't really complain about muddy/ crap trails when you are contributing to their damage 

But i suppose with events like chase teh sun setting the example of trail damage and neglect..... what can you do to better educate the public?

Weird setup at Lysterfield that's for sure


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Raced out at Castlemaine today, but found the course too technical to ride the whole thing. There were a few bits which I think could have been ridden but am not willing to risk at the moment, as I don't need another injury. Also had the honour of watching a Team Sally rider take a section way too slow and end up rolling straight down a hill.

Unfortunately I had to call it a day early - something I ate/drank on lap 1 left me with quite some stomach pain on lap 2, pushed through to start my 7th lap doing consistent 35s, but at that point it suddenly got a lot worse. Had it not been for that I felt like I could have kept going at that pace for a 12 hour, as I was otherwise not feeling any fatigue at all.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Dude- run continuous and you have slick shifting for years :thumbsup:


Don't wanna drill my guides....and I actually like tinkering once in a while. Buying new cables etc is an excuse to buy other things that you "need."


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

akashra said:


> Raced out at Castlemaine today, but found the course too technical to ride the whole thing.


Couple of my mates raced that too. Whereabouts was it held?


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

just got back from the BMC working week round 6, was a pretty good day, awesome track....well once the uphills are out of the way


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

We had 35 riders today mostly solo, a few teams, even the 20mm of rain the other day had drained. About 5 puddles total the trails were in near perfect condition. But my wife wants to know what the bruise on my butt is from. The roots were slippery!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> Not very responsible to ride them either really is it?..... you can't really complain about muddy/ crap trails when you are contributing to their damage


But ... but ... it was the riders _before_ me that were at fault, since it was like that when I got there ...

Seriously though, I was thinking the same thing - which is why after 2 muddy sections we skipped pretty much all the usual suspects from then on until the comm games track. Riders we saw who had obviously come through it (bikes, legs, faces covered in mud) confirmed the conditions.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

As if by magic we have some UV so off to Bottlelake in a summer top I went. Yes my nipples were like Dolly Partons in the shade, but overall I was loving the 15degs in the sunshine. Strangley, I think that it is the GT's first ride on trails that are solid in parts  I managed two laps (with the second in a kind of reverse- whacked way) and the pace was quite intense as darkness was not blocking my choice of lines and the tunnel vision of night riding and its illusion of speed was not there either&#8230;.. so I had to go hard and fast to get upto the speed which makes it all worth while 



















I'll be honest and say that by the last quarter I was really feeling a bit bonked! I was craving sugar- something other than water&#8230;.which means that I was working my little legs quite hard&#8230;. and why not with parts of the trail hard and fast! One thing that kept bringing a smile to my face was the dust clouds catching the beams of sunlight breaking through the canopy of the trails&#8230;. licking my lips I could also taste the trail dust&#8230;..what a buzz.

On the way home I literally dived into a dairy (newsagents, milk bar&#8230;. what ever!) to grab a can of the old brew- coke. Why I was there a bag of milk bottles took my attention for keeping in my pack&#8230;.. and then at check out I noticed some Reeses peanut butter cups!!! I had to double take infact, as I've not seen these for 11+ yrs! I grabbed two for my wife and I to inhale later 

Looks like teh hills will be rideable this week. Thank fuk


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Got out for a ride today as well. Wanted to explore some different trails I have seen around the place, especially around the Yherran Dherran in Mitcham, which the new freeway tunnel was built under. The new singletrack I found about two weeks ago has been expanded upon a lot, with heaps of new tracks under a small pine forest.
The trails are mostly smooth, a bit rooty and rocky, and the new tracks are some of the most off camber and steep I've ridden. 
















A little bit un-nerving


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

The trail head







The new eastlink bike path







A rivver side singletrack heading towards Westerfolds







And up onto a dirt road


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice to see some pics! Hows the GT treating you?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Sweet trails Woody!
So these are heading in the direction of the PR trails?
Any chance of a meways reference for the trail head?
Third question: Surely you didn't get that pic of yourself on the timer?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Timers are really good  95% of my images are from a timer. I reccomend one of these...... FANTASTIC and about $10!










amazing what you can do with a ice cream tub!


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

A few more to come, just had to head out to indoor soccer.

The pink ribbon, a bit technical, a bit twisty and a bit fast...




























One just after westerfolds.








The ride ended up being pretty slow as I explored a lot of new trails and fireroads beneath some power lines and in amongst some horse stables as well. 60km and a bit over five hours.

The Gt is great! A friend just broke the flexy bit of metal between the bottom bracket and the downtube like Hud mentioned happened to his i-drive 5. I might have to get a spare one just in case.

Yeah heading out to pink ribbon from Westerfolds, the Yarren Dheran part is page 49, B6, From there (starting at the Yarren Dheran after exploring the singletracks) you go North along beside (on singletrack) the Mullum Mullum creek, join onto McIntyres road (49, A1, the dirt road in the farmlands) then onto Rainbow valley road (34, K9) and through Donvale Christian College where you basically follow underneath the high voltage power lines until you end up in amounst horse tracks where if you just head downhill you will end up back on the Mullum Mullum creek bike trail, which goes back to Westerfolds. It took me a few goes to find the best route through everything, but it is a great ride!

Oh yeah, and they are all self timers, took a few goes for most of them though.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info, will check it out some time. 
I've also popped the heads off the bolts too. The ride will be all over red rover if that happens on trail - as you'll need a drill and ezy-out.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Not riding exactly.....

Early start this morning to meet up with the ranger "Nick" and others to help with some trail maintenance on the Castle Hill track- Porthills. This was my first meetup with the volunteers of Porthill trails and it was a really fun morning. Aside from putting some names to faces, it was also really interesting to see how trails can be maintained with various approaches such as clearing and making "water run offs" and "amouring" prone areas with rock beds/ gardens. The turn out was really good at close to 25 people so with many hands the whole track was covered.

Highlights included constant bike banter, meeting some great people, helping with a major berm on the trail to increase the flow and a monster rock garden that must have required some major "rock hunting!" The track (and others) is now actually open so tomorrow I'll be back up there to give it a go tomorrow&#8230;. after about 3 months! What a great day&#8230; and it is a monthly event so i'll be there next time.

The good news is that it will be sunny too...


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

*Just rode some good ol local tracks with the bro's*

Video at


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

*Finally got my ar$e in the saddle......*

After a long winter of bugger all riding, i've finally managed to go for a descent ride. Met up with a mate from Healsville at Woori Yallock along the Warburton trail. Headed towards Warbuurton for a bit then up into the nearby hills. From here we got to the O'shaughessy Aquaduct Trail which we rode back towards Woori Yallock. Mainly overgrown vehicle access track which followed the aquaduct until the last few km's which consisted of very slippery single track lined with blackberry bushes. Along the ride I managed to fall into a creek while trying to carry my bike and hop across wet rocks, which after wringing out my socks and gloves, proved quite refreshing. Also had a stack along the slippery single track section only to stack again a couple of hundred meters further on, into the blackberry bushes. Scored a leg full of prickle gashes which are actually more painful than they look. (is there any toxin in blackberry bush prickles ?).

Luckily enough the rain held off, although the clouds above the hills looked nasty all morning. All up, an eventful and enjoyable 38 kms, with a fall in a creek, two stacks, a bit of blood and alot of mud. Not bad for my first ride back after a non eventful winter.

Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Haha, nice report Sicwombat, like a cow thats been down too long you've lost your sense of balance. No doubt it was a ride to inspire you toget out more.
I think you can get tetanus from rose thorns, not sure about blackberries. I've been torn up pretty fierce at times but have never experienced any ill effects. Though there can be a little swelling along the edge of the scratch.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Good to see your back on the bike sicwombat! :thumbsup: 

What a fantastic sunny day here in CHCH! I headed up Rapaki for midday and then over Mt. Vernon- then once over the other side I re- traced my steps back over Mt. Vernon and then over Witch Hill. I’ve not ridden these tracks for at least 3 months and was pleasantly surprised that I rode 90% of them. Woo hoo to keeping up my physical fitness over winter single speeding! Now I just need to work on my technical skills a bit more!

Then onto Castle Rock (where I was helping out yesterday) which was a hoot. Technically I was like a penguin on a bike…. totally useless , but after not riding the Hills proper for so many months I’ll forgive myself! One section that made me gulp was one of the many off camber sections of rock that over summer was totally ridable but was today covered in a thick green algae! I walked that bit! I was chuckling to myself the whole way down as it felt like I’d never ridden the track….. amazing what a few months off a track can do!

Once I was spat out of Castle Rock I laid in the sun for 30 minutes listening to the iPod.. and chilling. The plan was to meet up with my Wife Amy at this spot for some lunch…. but after an hour had passed I thought I’d best ride down the Bridal Path to see if she was on her way up. The gradient was that steep that I had my brakes practically locked up the whole way down…. and it was on a gravel too….. which we all know is brilliant for braking cyclists eh! At the bottom I waited in the sun and Amy turned up soon after…. apparently the buses had got all messed up… which is common here! No stress.

After a lazy lunch in the sun (there is a theme here isn’t there?) we both headed upwards… Amy on foot and myself on the Cove. I have NEVER climbed anything like this before in my entire life! The start of the track required granny and largest ring….and people were struggling to walk up!! I had my chest practically on the bars most of the way and I was constantly wishing for a 36 or 38 gear! After stopping a few times briefly due to the rear spinning out and having to push to a section with no gravel ahead just to get traction again…. I finally made it to the top. WOW what a buzz that was!

Amy joined me minutes later and was struggling a little as walking the track is a real effort too….. it was crazy! Amy had not seen the views from this side of the hill so we had a walk about and spent a few hours taking in the views and just enjoying being out of the city… it was really nice. The temperature started to drop some so I cycled back to Witch Hill then onto Rapaki and down while Amy walked back down the Bridal Path to the bus.

Sunshine- salty marks on camelbak- DUST on the bike. What an epic day…. and Amy loved it too


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Although not technically a 'What did I ride on the weekend..." post, I have spent the last 3 days doing nothing other than watching mountain bike riding at the World Cup in Canberra. Without a doubt one of the best mountain biking experiences I've had. I can't recommend it highly enough that you should all get your arses to Canberra next year for the World Championships, as it will be even bigger.

Will start a separate thread with pics this arvo (unless someone else wants to earlier), but highlights were:
- All the cool '09 & '10 kit on display
- Caroline Buchanan winning the Womens 4X and then crying as we all sung the Aussie national anthem while she was on the podium (so nice to see someone genuinely overwhelmed by victory, plus she's such a little cutie).
- Jared Graves winning the Mens 4X on home turf, after being piffed out of the BMX final in Beijing.
- Nathan Rennie almost ... alomst taking the Mens DH final.
- Standing amongst 500+ crazy screaming, whistling, horn-blowing, cowbell-swinging DH fans at Triple Treat as the riders were coming through in the final.

A truly spectacular weekend. 

Oh, and if we don't hear from Waldog for a few days, somebody shoul start searching the gutters in Canberra for his hung over body. Either that or the lock-up.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

I spent the week there, racing, helping set up, hurriedly realigning tracks according to the UCI wishes, marshalling and spectating.

Some XC action here http://singlespeed.smugmug.com/gallery/5818300_PUiMF


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Saturday, 50ish k ride out at Pomy to do a few laps of the 3hr course, did two of them in reverese which was nice for a change. I also worked out why I was getting a sore back all the time, a really poorly positioned backpack. Have been running it that way for over 2 yrs. Also worked out why I was getting an itchy left nut when riding, it was my leg warmers.

Sunday I was asked to go out to the local club day and take a few happy snaps for a magazine article. As much as I love flogging mself to death in a bike race, I actually enjoyed running around taking photos.
Here are a few

As you can see the wattle is out at the moment.




























And the winner was..... Ash.




























At one point I was waiting for the next rider when a pack of about 15 kangaroos came bounding up the valley. I got a shot of this one with a joey in its pouch.










More photos can be found here https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157607043272650/

To finish off I did a short night ride on Monday night followed by a bunch ride on my new old Roadie Tuesday morning.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Ben_M said:


> Also worked out why I was getting an itchy left nut when riding, it was my leg warmers.


:skep:


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

The Yarra trails are dry! Just got an awesome ride in after school out to Heidleberg. Rode all the trails in the area and my bike came back clean! I also got up the super steep pinch on the short, steep trail underneath the bridge (going up the part under the bridge) for the first time since last summer. The dirt jumps beside the tennis courts have had some work done on them too, so the three table tops are now all doubles. First time I've done a proper dirt jump run over a six pack, I think they are probably the friendliest jumps I've ridden though.

Awesome ride!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Rode Bottlelake on the SS yesterday in the mud and wet.... but woke to sunshine today and could not resist taking the Lynskey out for its maiden voyage after waiting 3+ months for a replacement under warranty. After telling myself to take it easy and just do a bit of riding- an epic it turned out to be and the word "Explosive" is what springs to mind to describe the ride.... riding a ti frame with carbon forks + XTR wheelset is simply fantastic. I'd honestly forgotten how good it was to ride 

I've not had a verbal "Woo-hoo" in quite a while but after climbing up Vic Park (again chest on bars) and then nailing some techy ups and downs riding rigid was absolutely off the hook... i could not resist on parts! I even managed to pass lycra / sponsor clad roadies on a few road sections (due to track closures) which is always fun eh 

I need another cassette though- this one is also dead...and some serious chain slippage under load at times is the warning sign i've come to except..... bah! Riding with a lower bottom bracket height felt a tad odd too with its old school XC vibe- but I rode the very same bike rigid for most of last summer so it only took an hour or so (read hitting rocks with pedals!) to get used to its characteristics again. The stem has a10deg rise too which i'm not a fan of- so i'll throw on a zero deg instead (would not be to bad with sag).

Fantastic ride. Fantastic to have the frame back (initial hassles aside).

No photos other than post ride at home- as i was not stopping today for no one  You guys have seen enough of Port Hills anyhoo 

Here she is.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

100km playing roadie for me today on the nice flat Beach Road, and it'll be a very different 100km tomorrow from home to Gembrook - riding up there and back to help with the Fatties round.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Perfect weather today for a ride, though I've got a touch of sunburn.
There was Cowpat, Piker, his friends Chris and Jo.
We did what is comonly known as the Yarra Ridge loop, St Andrews/Christmas Hills 
5 hours inc. stops, 40km, 1130m vertical.
Great riding including some great new linking trails.
The last couple are of a particulary tight uphill switchback - look at the angle of Chris' wheel. Jo lost the plot completely...

More pics to come on another post, how do you get the pics running down the page vertically with text above each??


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

This a particulary tight switchback in the downhill direction, if you go too wide you tumble over the edge, which is very steep even though it doesn't look it.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

A lovely bit of bush towards the end of the ride, very green now after the rain.
The first is my favourite pic of the ride except for the badly placed gumleaves.
Bailouts were more frequent at this point due to fatigue and cramps...
*Dismay all over Chris' face as I capture his bail*


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice pics hud  Those trails look roadie smooth and fast!

Good to see you guys have some dry/ warm weather too!


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Great ride, awesome tracks, nice pictures Hud!

(PS: Mineshaft is clear now.)


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks Hud, good to go further than 25kms on a ride for once, although i wouldn't have made it without Pseudoephedryne!!:smallviolin:

I'm sure Cowpat has a motor hidden somewhere in all that hydroformed tubing! Also impressed that he had the energy to clear a mineshaft!:skep:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Haha, he meant he had cleared an annoying tree that was across 'mineshaft' track.


----------



## Barracudat (Sep 7, 2008)

Guy's Looks like some good tracks, nice tight corners and surprisingly dry conditions. I will have to get out with you one Sat. cheers Barra


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

Wife and son were away so theat meant some quality ride time. Decided to escape Sydney as it was being buffeted by some fairly horrendous weather. On the road by 7am destination Canberra. It rained all the way to Goulburn and the skies were very leaden , here I was thinking I am going to drive 280km to ride in the wet that I was trying to escape.Seems like the guys at the BOM know there stuff arrived at stromlo around 10.30am to find a cool wind but mostly sunny weather. I had never been to stromlo before but can see myself heading back very soon. Spent 4 hours on the frontside of the mountain just exploring away and having fun. The downhills made up for the switchback climbs to the top ( great for the lungs and legs ). Conditions were dry , hardpack with a fair bit of loose over the top which made for some pretty interesting cornerning at speed. All in all lotsa fun , next time I will head over to the back section and see what it has to offer.

Up reasonably early on Sunday to hit up Majura's single track goodness , dry , dusty , pine needles and roots , multiple line choices , was disappointed to only spend 2 hours there before heading home. Didn't stop to take any pics ..... was having to much fun.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Wicked. Hell of a way to drive though!!!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

eckstar said:


> Wife and son were away so theat meant some quality ride time. Decided to escape Sydney as it was being buffeted by some fairly horrendous weather. On the road by 7am destination Canberra. It rained all the way to Goulburn and the skies were very leaden , here I was thinking I am going to drive 280km to ride in the wet that I was trying to escape.Seems like the guys at the BOM know there stuff arrived at stromlo around 10.30am to find a cool wind but mostly sunny weather. I had never been to stromlo before but can see myself heading back very soon. Spent 4 hours on the frontside of the mountain just exploring away and having fun. The downhills made up for the switchback climbs to the top ( great for the lungs and legs ). Conditions were dry , hardpack with a fair bit of loose over the top which made for some pretty interesting cornerning at speed. All in all lotsa fun , next time I will head over to the back section and see what it has to offer.
> 
> Up reasonably early on Sunday to hit up Majura's single track goodness , dry , dusty , pine needles and roots , multiple line choices , was disappointed to only spend 2 hours there before heading home. Didn't stop to take any pics ..... was having to much fun.


After going to Stromlo last weekend for the World Cup i'm hanging to get my bike up there. I'm longing for something different to Melbourne's offerings.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Rode the Angry Doctor. First 100km event. The course was great. Organisation was excellent. I had a fantastic time.:thumbsup:


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

Likewise Waldog , had my fill of Nth beaches ( sydney ) riding and the opportunity was too good to pass up.

ILMP , I had to get my fix , as other than commuting I will be off the bike for the next few weekends


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

eckstar said:


> ILMP , I had to get my fix , as other than commuting I will be off the bike for the next few weekends


I'm hearing ya


----------



## Cyclogenesis (Jul 4, 2008)

Did a 2hr cruse of the yarra trails on sunday, things have dried out nicely, although pretty rutted...

http://blog.potofgrass.com/?p=193


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Got into a bit of climbing this morning with one of the posse. Note to self - 2.0 Kenda Karmas have little traction in the gravelly stuff.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Checked out Wombat Track yesterday, wet wet wet. Not so much muddy but deep puddles around every corner and on every dip in the track. Best to leave Wombat alone for a few weeks yet.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Wombat Track as in Wombat State Forest near Woodend? Or Wombat Track as in some name given to one of the tracks out at St A? Cos I was thinking of going to the former of those this weekend ...


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Wombat Track near Woodend. If you like riding fast through mucky puddles and getting soaked go for it, otherwise it's a slow ride, as soon as you've built up some speed it's back on the brakes for the next puddle. I didn't really enjoy it and it's not doing the track any good either.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Scariest ride of my life last night. Rigid XC bike on DH VIC park night trails. Group of seven though which was cool.

Nearly stacking catastrophically twice I should know better by now.. you would think 

More in da BlOg.

http://www.mountainbikingnewzealand.co.nz/2008/09/11/night-riding-port-hills-rigid-ouch/


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> Wombat Track near Woodend. If you like riding fast through mucky puddles and getting soaked go for it, otherwise it's a slow ride, as soon as you've built up some speed it's back on the brakes for the next puddle. I didn't really enjoy it and it's not doing the track any good either.


Thanks for that - saved us from a long trip for nothing. Called Woodend Cycles and they reckon they need to do a lot of work out there. Will be into summer before they're OK.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Today was one of those days&#8230;. one that refreshed my memory to why we moved here last November. Blue skies- warm breezes and dry trails calling. Summer seems to be here 

With a shorter 70mm stem to speed up the handling (vs the 90mm) and the trusty Speicialized Eskar upfront with a new Larson TT on the back the Cove was ready to roll 

Craig and I headed to the Hills with the aim of riding to Godley Head and taking it a little easy due to this being Craigs first "real" mountain bike ride since May due to a really bad ankle injury. Half way up Rapaki he was really feeling it&#8230;. but after not riding outside of the gym and indoor trainer.. all of the extra body movement adds up. I never caught him on any of the other non technical climbs today so he got into the groove pretty quickly 

At the bottom of the Greenwood track (wow that trail is fast and dry!) we bumped into Tama and two other chaps basking in the sunshine. We were actually going to join Tama this morning but due to leaving later than planned we could not head off at the same time. Tama runs the NZ online forum Vorb- and we discovered that he was running a live photo thread of the days ride from his mobile phone&#8230;. how cool is that?!!

The last trail into Godley was off the hook especially with Tamas mate from Wellington hot on my heels&#8230;.. getting air off rocks with a XC fork was a warning sign that I needed to dab on the brakes a little more at this point 

The new stem length on the Cove was absolutely fantastic today- I was actually in control of the bike today rather than the bike being in control of me. What brought on the change of stem exactly? Well, I've felt for a while that the front end was very slow to respond on technical stuff and after spending most of the winter on the GT and recently the Lynskey- the cockpit was just to stretched out and slow upfront too when I got back onto it. Today it was absolutely dialed&#8230; and the summer tread absolutely flew too! I'd heard that the Larsons were a fast rolling but grippy tyre&#8230;. and that is not wrong&#8230; what a bloody brilliant rear tyre it is. Having some more pedal clearance too was also VERY nice compared to the old school XC vibe of the Lynsley. I just don't think the Lynskey is cut out for the Hills&#8230;..to be honest 

All the tracks were pretty much dry with the Anaconda having the worst ruts and wet patches. Hopefully the next working bee will fix this&#8230;. and I'm happy to help out too. What a F**kin brilliant ride it was today and nice to spend it with some really good company too.

Craig




























Chatting with walkers.










Blue Skies!










Me and some rocks.



















Chilling.





































Tama sat in sheep shite- yes very funny- esp when he had to rub his ass on teh ground like a dog to get it off!










Rigid- slow- in pain- crazy. Tama 










Ocean views.



















Brill day in teh hills


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice ride as usual ILP :thumbsup:

Took some newbies out to Lysterfield today and rode the Ventana El Comandante which is residing with me for the rest of the year while the owner is off up north feeding the chooks.

This bike is amazing! My teeth felt like they might be coming out on a few fast descents, but the Ti Jones/Moots support helps....those big wheels fly over rocks and logs.

*The Butt Pirate sailing the seas of cheese*









Good to see the shop open out there in the old education centre (where will the nerds now gather to ponder the results of owl surveys:skep where any spare you might need was available (other than a 29" tube!) as well as coffee and snacks...


----------



## marcus_dukakis (Apr 25, 2005)

aaargh! the butt pirate rides again!

cheese is a kind of meat.

I almost miss lysterfield when i look at that pic.

check vid below for all the radness from JD and Piker's trip to Canberra for the World Cup.





JD pursued by the butt pirate at majura from marcus pickle on Vimeo.





butt pirate at stromlo from marcus pickle on Vimeo.





Peaty at stromlo from marcus pickle on Vimeo.


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

i think plans are afoot to make Lysterfield the MTB centre of the universe. 

Quite a few folks out there with kids today, which is good to see. The place is perfect for giving people a taste of MTB.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hit up the trails at Clarkes Road in sunny Gippsland. Lotsa climbing, but so real sweet downs that make the climb worth it.

Wal.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Piker said:


> The place is perfect for giving people a taste of MTB.


A soggy, wet & muddy taste - with hints of rut and an aftertaste that lacks any true flow 

Sorry - I'm very anti-Lysty these days. To anyone who's never seen singletrack it would seem pretty spesh I guess.

A few mates and I headed out to St A on the weekend. Thanks to Cowpat's directions we had 4.5hrs and 40km of fun. Was completely shattered afterward.

Props to the owners of the Gen Store for lending a helmet to my mate who forgot his.


----------



## singlespeedray (Jul 29, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> A soggy, wet & muddy taste - with hints of rut and an aftertaste that lacks any true flow
> 
> Sorry - I'm very anti-Lysty these days. To anyone who's never seen singletrack it would seem pretty spesh I guess.
> .


I guess thats a fair summation of the whole lysty affair, but things will change.
It's a great venue for the new comer and offers quite a bit to many XC/Enduro riders.

It's true that the current arrangements are due for a shake up, but let the boys and girls get started.

As for soggy and wet, well it is winter and Lysty doesnt have much sand content so you have to expect some water and mud, and therefore some ruts too.


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

singlespeedray said:


> As for soggy and wet, well it is winter and Lysty doesnt have much sand content so you have to expect some water and mud, and therefore some ruts too.


Thanks SSRay, not a drop of water and no mud out there today. Well dried out over the last week or so i'd say. Ruts a plenty and those logs, someone needs to put all the little ones into big piles, get some flow on....


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

wicked shot piker. wicked vids marcus_dukakis.

ah lysty... it ain't that bad- try it on a rigid winter hacker single speed and stop ya winging - perfect!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

"Cowpat's directions" + " we had 4.5hrs and 40km of fun." + " Was completely shattered afterward."

Nuclear - sounds like you did Yarra Ridge?

Did the NZO 12hr in Western Sydney. Team of 4. Did six laps and it was great. Got up to a sweltering 32 degrees which was a shock after Melbourne weather but settled down into a beautiful balmy night - my last lap was quickest which says a lot about the heat effect. Took both the SIR9 and the SS and lapped consistantly around 35mins which was a suprise as the course was very rocky and rough in parts


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Took both the SIR9 and the SS...


Isn't your Sir9 an SS? Or did you mean SL? Or do you have another SS lurking somewhere?

In any case, sounds like you had a great event. The last night photo looks like it was a pretty cool setup.

And yes - YR. But we pseudo-cheated. Some friends didn't have enough time to do YR so we did about 28km around the regular trails, then drove over to Skyline Rd (I think) parked and rode around following Cowpats directions. Totaled 42km actually. Still shattered.

P.S. In answer to your question from a while ago about putting comments between photos - the way to do that requires having somewhere to host your photos (a web server), then you just use the little 'insert image' button to put in an image tag. Can explain better if you like. I think using the MTBR attachment setup means you can't do this but I'm not sure.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Typo. SS and SL.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nice one hudmeister. 32 would have been a tad warm!! fuk that so early on in the season :/

nice pics too. interesting your times were no different on the SS vc geared eh


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Piker said:


> Nice ride as usual ILP :thumbsup:
> 
> Took some newbies out to Lysterfield today and rode the Ventana El Comandante which is residing with me for the rest of the year while the owner is off up north feeding the chooks.
> 
> ...


Nice one Piker, Never attempted that spot yet on the SIR, only because it has always been night/wet. So there is a cafe at lysterfield? Wherabouts?


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

Hud said:


> Nice one Piker, Never attempted that spot yet on the SIR, only because it has always been night/wet. So there is a cafe at lysterfield? Wherabouts?


Yep, Rob (ex BSC and Bike Now) is running a bike shop, with workshop etc in the middle of the car park/bbq area on the side of the lake. They have a cafe too...used to be the education centre i think? Think there are some plans afoot to do some trail works too.....


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Piker said:


> Yep, Rob (ex BSC and Bike Now) is running a bike shop, with workshop etc in the middle of the car park/bbq area on the side of the lake. They have a cafe too...used to be the education centre i think? Think there are some plans afoot to do some trail works too.....


that' s a cool idea. he will make a mint selling to the weekend crowds!!! cafe is nice too after a ride!

when i visit- lysty is on my radar for a spin- no worries. hopefully by then there will be other trails too.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

The cafe is called TrailMix, rode past on Sunday arvo, pretty well stocked for a little shop in the middle of nowhere. Will do well over summer... so he's ex BSC and Bike Now, would explain why it looked like they knew what they were doing... brilliant. I think they had rental bikes too in case anyone knows someone wanting to hire one during their travels.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Got an awesome ride in between classes yesterday. I only had an hour and a half so I knew I would be pushing it to do my roughly 35km Heidelberg loop, especially in school uniform and shoes without any food or water and on my singlespeed! I'm no sure what it was but I absolutely flew through the ride in an hour and a quarter, my best time ever by a long shot. The weather was perfect as well. 

Time to start keeping an eye out for snakes though. I rode right past one without noticing when I was out there for a ride with a friend the other day.

Looking forward to getting my Gt peace though as my currant singlespeed has been kinda thrashed. Just waiting for the 09's to come in.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

*Lysty on Saturday.....*

Hey, heading out for a ride at Lysterfield Saturday morning, i know it has coped some flak on here lately, but i'm desperate to get a ride in, its within 1/2 hour of my place and anything is better than riding paved bike tracks around here.

If anyone's keen to hook up for a ride I'll be at the hallam nth carpark at 8.30am. Nothing too serious (long winter with not much time on the bike). Maybe a few laps of the park, while avoiding most of the games track.

Let me know if anyones keen.

Cheers


----------



## johnd663 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Butt Pirate*

LOVE THAT BIKE MATE,



Hud said:


> Nice one Piker, Never attempted that spot yet on the SIR, only because it has always been night/wet. So there is a cafe at lysterfield? Wherabouts?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

woody45 said:


> Looking forward to getting my Gt peace though as my currant singlespeed has been kinda thrashed. Just waiting for the 09's to come in.


Nice! 26" or 29"? I love my 26" great bike for teh cash


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll go for the 26 for sure. A lot of what I like about my currant ss, especially because I never ride it for much over 2 hours, is the almost bmx feel of it, and the lightness, so I'll go for a medium 26 inch. My i-drive is large which is good for long rides but not for the shorter ones I don't think. The new Peace's are a bit more expensive than the 2008 ones unfortunately but apparently they are a bit lighter and with sliding dropout which I like the sound of.

Also tire availability, I know they are around but I have never actually seen 29'er tires in a store, and in a few years, if the craze passes it could be down to cyclecross tires.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

woody45 said:


> I'll go for the 26 for sure. A lot of what I like about my currant ss, especially because I never ride it for much over 2 hours, is the almost bmx feel of it, and the lightness, so I'll go for a medium 26 inch. My i-drive is large which is good for long rides but not for the shorter ones I don't think. The new Peace's are a bit more expensive than the 2008 ones unfortunately but apparently they are a bit lighter and with sliding dropout which I like the sound of.
> 
> Also tire availability, I know they are around but I have never actually seen 29'er tires in a store, and in a few years, if the craze passes it could be down to cyclecross tires.


 I love my 26" - i'm glad i never got the 29"  as for sliding drop outs for 2009... that's really cool!

Enjoy it


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

A group of us planned a trip out of teh city/ hills today that never quite happened  So a bit of a solo epic today 4+ hrs and a head wind and climbs to make my legs like jelly and some quality time to take some piccys  From Rapaki i headed to the new trails built into the existing trails called the Flying Nun past the sign of the kiwi-on the side of the hills a rarely visit.

I walked a few bits as it was the first time on the trail- rode some- photographed some  I'm sure i'll be back. Kind of reminded me of the You Yangs in parts due to sandy dry tracks and rocks -but without the flys or snakes 






















































































































Boy am i knackered tonight!


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice fresh trails. Looks like Scotland with all that Gorse! You don't want to head off trail into that stuff.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Piker said:


> Nice fresh trails. Looks like Scotland with all that Gorse! You don't want to head off trail into that stuff.


Yeah that Gorse is nasty stuff. There is way more on this side of the hill though.

Here is a view of the city with a fair bit of that stuff! Notice the snow capped mountains in the distance?  Brill!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice looking back drop of Lyttleton harbour stunning views LMP, the tracks there look awesome too, nice techy South Island stuff:thumbsup:

Will have to get the RFX down that way next year:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Damn Ive gotta get to NZ.

I had a 90 min club race on Sunday. First one i've done since Feb. It was held at Brick Kiln Reserve outside of Wagga which is a flat river side reserve. It might be flat but we use motorbike jumps and berms which make for an interesting track.

I finished 3rd with a total of 11 laps, 1 lap behind 1st & 2nd. The best part of my race was the fact that the difference between my fastest and slowest lap was 25 seconds. Im never that consistant.

Now back to training for the Fling.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Thought I'd jump on this auto-timer bandwagon...*

Riding at Silvan. I've put all of them up for a laugh. You can see how there was a slight improvement as time went by.
Hafta say I enjoyed the ride mightily. For a change I went on some old singletracks that I havn't ridden for years to find all the logs were gone. The new trails are bedding in nicely too. 
Definately an MTBR ride to be done here sometime.
Also: I will never ride without Endura again, not a huge ride but my legs are killing me, which hasn't happened since the Otway Odyssey...

EDIT: Will be doing something about getting my pics on a server. Hate the horizontal layout.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Mid-week sesh...*

Had the day off today so a mate and I headed down the highway to Forrest. That place is amazing, still so many trails i haven't ridden there yet.

Todays highlight was slogging through "Follow the dog". It was covered in debris and very slippery, but having said that it was a blast!!!! Supreme berms, great kickers, and just soooooo much flow!!!

Great day!!

Wal.

P.S. sorry no pics.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Good photos hud.

Today i did something a little different. An hour on the Avon river in a kayak with Craig which was scary as hell!! and then off to Bottle lake for a spin on the SS Peace. Boy does it fly with summer tread on it!!

Fantastic chasing the increasing daylight


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Good photos hud.
> 
> Today i did something a little different. An hour on the Avon river in a kayak with Craig which was scary as hell!! and then off to Bottle lake for a spin on the SS Peace. Boy does it fly with summer tread on it!!
> 
> Fantastic chasing the increasing daylight


Ah love the Avon have fond memories from child hood of skinny dipping there and driving my ma crazy!

Looks good LMP yer piccs always make me homesick for the South Island


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Riding at Silvan. I've put all of them up for a laugh. You can see how there was a slight improvement as time went by.


Reminds me of that trip to the Youies ... "Nah, sorry ... missed it. You'll need to do it again"

Looks nice out there though - Give me enough notice and I'll ride out there with ya for sure.



Hud said:


> EDIT: Will be doing something about getting my pics on a server. Hate the horizontal layout.


They appear vertical to me ... strange. If you need any help with the server stuff shoot me a PM.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Ah love the Avon have fond memories from child hood of skinny dipping there and driving my ma crazy!
> 
> Looks good LMP yer piccs always make me homesick for the South Island




Well i'll catch up with you during summer up north maybe so you can show me some of the norths trails!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Well i'll catch up with you during summer up north maybe so you can show me some of the norths trails!


Definitley, for sure let me know and well hook up for sure! and always welcome here @ the pondarosa to stay have spare room and spare bike just bring yua gear course I know you'll want to bring ya Cove it will be a blast here and in Rotovegas:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ILMP I'm coming over around Christmas. Want to ride Port Hills, the gorse trails, Everything!

N_P are you saying my pics are running down the page, not across?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> ILMP I'm coming over around Christmas. Want to ride Port Hills, the gorse trails, Everything!
> 
> N_P are you saying my pics are running down the page, not across?


Sweet mate. Let me know some dates mate and I'll be your guide!

Wicked! 

Yesterday i did something a little different again.... I took part in the Inaugural Alley Cat ride in the city. The aim was to ride around the city as fast as possible collecting items such as a flier from a well known massage parlor , a photo of yourself by a land mark taken by a passer by etc... and then check it off a list. I just tagged along with two guys for a laugh.

It was alot of fun  and a freaking great work out too chasing everyone who were of course on single speed fixies or at least skinny tyres. I'll be there for the next one for sure as it was alot of fun running red lights, breaking all laws known to man and taking photos at speed while weaving through traffic.... at sunset of course. haha.

I've also been considering a SS road bike for commuting duties for some time now......but i still think i'll stay with muted colours and brakes as those fixies are a little posey for my liking 

Here are a few pics.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Definitley, for sure let me know and well hook up for sure! and always welcome here @ the pondarosa to stay have spare room and spare bike just bring yua gear course I know you'll want to bring ya Cove it will be a blast here and in Rotovegas:thumbsup:


Thanks mate  I'll take you up on your kind offer! See you sometime this summer!!

KoOL


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Thanks mate  I'll take you up on your kind offer! See you sometime this summer!!
> 
> KoOL


Awesome no probs, look fwd to it

chur bo:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Did another ride at Silvan friday arvo with H_Bro. This area is low speed tech riding - quite challenging, there are a few bits I can't clean yet.
Late in the day so the pics aren't great.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sweet pics.

Yesterday Craig and I headed up the hills - this time Vic Park up and across into Sumner.

We generally mucked around and wasted a good 5 hrs  I took the Garmin too- which was a first since the summer. Close to 1850M elevation and 1900M descending 










Here is a little pitch in Vic Park. To climb it your chest has to be on the bars. The middle then has a little more incline.... 3 attempts and no go. Fun trying though 

Maybe a dually would have coped better? 

Craig and the "upper half" of track.










Attempt 1 FAIL










Attempt 2 FAIL










Attempt 3 FAIL










Captain Thomas Track. 80% hell. the last 20% heaven. Graffiti reads "its not technical it's just ****ED.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Pffft. Looks pretty flat to me.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Did Heid -> PR trail & back with Waldog yesterday before the GF (sad, sad loss to the Cats, but it was good to see Crawford get a flag before he retires). Trails along the Yarra are already super dry. Given they're predicting a dry spring, It's going to be a dusty summer along there methinks. 


Hud said:


> N_P are you saying my pics are running down the page, not across?


Roger that - they are indeed running down the page - always have. Might have something to do with forum preferences - I have mine set to display threads linear - oldest first.


ILMP said:


> I've also been considering a SS road bike for commuting duties for some time now......but i still think i'll stay with muted colours and brakes as those fixies are a little posey for my liking


You wanna see colourful fixies & commuter rigs, check out: http://www.fyxomatosis.com

(particuarly interesting is his "random women posing on my fixie" gallery: http://www.fyxomatosis.com/gallery.php?gal=4)


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Pffft. Looks pretty flat to me.


 Yeah it is *shifty eyes* :rockon:

Today was spent cruising around the city with my Wife, eating, exploring and chilling in parks and outdoor seating in the sun at cafes etc.

A highlight had to be a Vegi Mexican Pizza in the park (YUUUMMM!)










And a lunatic car  :skep:










Messing about (and teaching Amy some bad habits such as riding on pavement if its a one way street )


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics everyone , I am normally on a mission to get my riding done then get back home for family duties so I almost never stop to take pics.
2 early laps around the dam yesterday morning before the heat and wind got up. The warm weather of late has certainly helped the track , probably in the best condition it has been all year , fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

- - -


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> - - -


Why did ya delete?

As for the Chris Kings.... i don't even hear mine anymore.... try riding with a group running HOPE2's ...now they are noisy bast*rds! The Kings are far more refined 

I don't think i could live without the engagement of the Kings in the rocks now though..... anything else seems odd and I fail.

My SS runs a set of Bonty hubs and rims and they are near silent. Now I have the Cross marks on for summer (not in the hills mind you) its like i'm a ninja out there  *shifty eyes*

Talking of crossmarks.... anyone seen the new 2.4's yet? I'd love a set of those on the trails bike for summer!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Typed it up whilst on a high...*

... but woke up this morning and my post seemed a bit over the top. So I deleted it, kind of embarrassed me... 
Agreed though, that Kings sound more 'refined'.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

I thought it was one of your best


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Did a ride at St Andrews with Scalpel2007. He pulled out after about 12km having a lack of front brake pad and feeling it a bit from the hills.
The trails were absolutely mint after the rain, super tacky and predictable. New style Racing Ralph tyre up front was very impressive.
Very green and beautiful out there at the mo with lots of moss, wildflowers and blossoms.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

No riding for me today just spectating, the guys were practicing for the WA state round tomorrow...

















































Towards bottom of the track


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Did 65 km on the Yarra trails with some friends, one of whom was on his new Giant Talon and hadn't ridden in a few years. In hindsight 65 km was a bit much, especially since the first 20km were over some pretty hilly steep singletracks. He enjoyed it though, especially the pink ribbon. Great ride, maybe go for a shorter one next time though...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome pics Ducktape. Where in WA is that track?


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Nannup.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Did an easy 1.5 hrs on the Yarra Trails....feels great to be getting back into after a long virus. Hud, I'll be joining you at St A once I get some fitness back.

Have to say, riding a rigid 29er SS on the Yarra Trails is a blast, the extra precision from the rigid fork made the Pink Ribbon trail that much more fun.

It's going to be a kick-ass summer :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

What gear do you run for the Yarra Trail/ Pink Ribbon?
The extreme difference in terrain makes it hard to choose a happy medium gear.
As for St A. there are some new works in the pipeline which has me very excited!!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Lake Sumner. Craig broke his rear derailleur at the furthest point and single speeded (with *lots* of trial and error) back.

Great day.













































































































More piccies here.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Stunning scenery.
Love to do some rides like that, even though the riding itself is not great,
Point to point adventure rides. That's what I love about the first part of the Otway Odyssey.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Did the You Yangs Yowie Yesterday. I chose the 2 lap option.
Very nice technical course which showed me that my technical skills are not too bad in comparison to others, linked to gether by a long climb up great circle drive which showed that my fitness was not too good compared to others.
The course took us down boulder run and travs (saw a bit of carnage there on the 1st lap) and up cressy climb so all the single black diamond runs at stockyards were included racing down the juction track was more fun than racing up it though.
Could hardly move when I got off the bike


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hud said:


> What gear do you run for the Yarra Trail/ Pink Ribbon?
> The extreme difference in terrain makes it hard to choose a happy medium gear.
> As for St A. there are some new works in the pipeline which has me very excited!!


32x18 is ok but for the one 50m steep section of Pink Ribbon soon before the incessant winding between trees. I'm thinking of getting another chain (as well as cog of course) for when I need an easier gear.

What do you run at St A?


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Lake Sumner. Craig broke his rear derailleur at the furthest point and single speeded (with *lots* of trial and error) back.
> 
> Great day.
> 
> More piccies here.


eff me ILMP...I might have to take out a restraining order on you if you keep on posting pics like that...

I know you aren't a fan of 29er's but when are you getting a 27.5er??


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> eff me ILMP...I might have to take out a restraining order on you if you keep on posting pics like that...
> 
> I know you aren't a fan of 29er's but when are you getting a 27.5er??


Ha ha. Good to see your back spinning those wheels of steel 

27.5er?? FFS.... what next....


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

PuddleDuck said:


> 32x18 is ok but for the one 50m steep section of Pink Ribbon soon before the incessant winding between trees. I'm thinking of getting another chain (as well as cog of course) for when I need an easier gear.
> 
> What do you run at St A?


I run 32x18 at St A, 32x17 at Lysterfield, probably would go 32x17 or even 16 at the Yarra Trails (push a bit at PR if I had to.)

Edit: Just had a look at your gallery, are you talking about the Ventana? Having verticle dropouts, does it have an EBB? If yes then you shouldn't need a new chain to run a smaller cog.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice! I was thinking of entering that but I'm not really going to be doing any events in the 
next few weeks because of exams and stuff, but after that I'm keen to get back into some events!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

More Port Hills.





































More here.


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hit up the Pineys out at Castlemaine a few days during the week after work, riding different sections each arvo, then linked it all up Friday after an early finish. Nice to be working out of Melbourne for a bit and being able to take advantage of daylight savings. Does anyone on here ride up there regularly?? Trails are starting to get rather vague in parts which adds to the challenge, gotta love riding for so long without getting out of granny though, so nice and techy.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

*yarra ride*

Headed out to the yarra this morning, started at the ivanhoe tennis club and headed for pink ribbon. Hooked up with some guy on a reign (ken or Kev). He led the way to westerfolds park then I was on my own. Tracks very dry and dusty and quite rutted in some sections. day got real hot very quickly. Love those twisty single tracks thru the scrub, had a ball. Managed to find 'pink ribbon', I think. Did see a few pink ribbons, especially amongst a rock garden. Not sure if i rode the whole thing but did do a loop of sorts. Then headed back in time for lunch with the inlaws in nth balwyn. not sure of the kms covered as my computer decided to stop working mid way thru the ride. Anybody know roughly how many K's i would have covered ? Took a good 3 hours with a stop at westerfolds for food.

No snakes, 2 blue tounges, and one guy with his pants around his ankles, crapping by the side of a trail. Or at least i think he was having a crap, looked very sus. Would rather have seen a snake !

Anyway, I mounted my camera to my handle bars and filmed a few trails. A bit shakey, and not that great quality, but was fun to watch back. Posted on you tube. One is of "key hole" I think its called, the other is with the camera facing me. A bit weird, but different. Also posted one of "pink ribbon" but it was too long for you tube (12 mins) and was rejected. I'm not so good with computers and have never posted videos before.

Hopefully these links will work. Enjoy.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

My guess would be about 35km.

On Saturday I rode the Yherran Dherran, Westerfolds, Hieldberg loop. About 65km and an awesome ride, so warm! I was riding the pink ribbon and actually met the guy who built the whole thing, with his son. That was pretty cool and we ended up talking for a while and doing a loop together. Turns out I've been riding opposite his intended direction for a while to, down most of the switchbacks instead of up. He also took me on a new section he just built at the lower part which he hasn't quite connected up yet.

Rode it again tonight after work, love the daylight savings!


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

sicwombat said:


> Headed out to the yarra this morning, started at the ivanhoe tennis club and headed for pink ribbon. Hooked up with some guy on a reign (ken or Kev). He led the way to westerfolds park then I was on my own. Tracks very dry and dusty and quite rutted in some sections. day got real hot very quickly. Love those twisty single tracks thru the scrub, had a ball. Managed to find 'pink ribbon', I think. Did see a few pink ribbons, especially amongst a rock garden. Not sure if i rode the whole thing but did do a loop of sorts. Then headed back in time for lunch with the inlaws in nth balwyn. not sure of the kms covered as my computer decided to stop working mid way thru the ride. Anybody know roughly how many K's i would have covered ? Took a good 3 hours with a stop at westerfolds for food.
> 
> No snakes, 2 blue tounges, and one guy with his pants around his ankles, crapping by the side of a trail. Or at least i think he was having a crap, looked very sus. Would rather have seen a snake !
> 
> ...


Nice work Wombat

I think 'Keyhole' is more commonly known as Bruce's Paddock but others obviously calls that loop as Keyhole

Tennis car park to Pink Ribbon & return would be about 40+ km's I think


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

J_775 - Last time we did the Pineys (with Cowpat as guide) it was 20km and took hours. Spent 90% of the ride in granny and were well and truly flogged afterwards. Fantastic tech trails up there. So you had a job in Castlemaine?

Sicwombat - Nice vids. Turned out good for a bar mount setup.

John and I headed out for an arvo session at St Andrews. Good fun as usual. At one point we came across a mob of cows sitting beside the road, (a little used back road) so John got some pics of me and the cows for the 'Wildlife seen on the Trail' thread in Passion. In hindsite this was quite foolish as my face was starting to take on the properties of a salt lick - could've been nasty!
Starting to get hot out there and the word is snakes are starting to show up (Red bellied blacks, slightly better than tigers...?)
Waiting for John to post up the pics...


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Used some old reflector mounts that I'd taken off bikes in the past and a 1/4 inch bolt that screwed into the tripod mount in the bottom of the camera. Suprisingly simple. Had been toying with the idea for a while but it only just hit me how i could do it.

It was good to show my kids what daddy gets up to on the weekends. They were however concerned about snakes in the bushes.

Cheers


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

20kms at Lysterfield on Sat on the Comm Games track and some other bits. Weather was amazing as I rattled and hummed my way around.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Theres nothing like riding some new trails. Myself and two mates did a road trip to Cootamundra after hearing about some trails, one which was supose to be very good. We found the first trailhead near the golf course. Climbing the first trail we decided we were going the wrong way as it definatly suited going down more than up. It turned out that most of the trails worked best pointing down, rather than up but we managed to work out a bit of a preffered direction. Overall the trails were pretty fun, lots of roll downs, a few berms and even a bit of north shore over some old cars. We did about 15kms here, and definatly warmed us up for what was to come.

We arived at Pioneer Park fairly excited as we had been told that the trails here were very rocky and steep and as all three of us love the techincal stuff, it was right up our alley. We could see to steep and rocky hill in front of us so we were expecting a hard ride. Unfortunatly we were unable to organize a local to show us exactly where to go early on had us hiking our bike up to a lookout before having to walk back down as we took a wrong turn. We got onto the right trail and were soon climbing some very steep rocky single track, but what goes up, must come down, and we were soon enjoying some great decents, even managed to find a rock wall ride. The riding was reasonably slow as all the rocks made it hard to get any speed, even on the downhills. The trail went up, over and around the hill a few times before ending up at the top looking over Coota. We decended back to the car to finish a great ride, cursing the locals for keeping it a secret for so long.

We grabed a bite to eat at the open 7 days take away shop that was closed on Sunday:???: before heading home. Will definatly be back.

Here are a few pics from Pioneer Park.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

sicwombat said:


> Headed out to the yarra this morning, started at the ivanhoe tennis club and headed for pink ribbon. Hooked up with some guy on a reign (ken or Kev). He led the way to westerfolds park then I was on my own. Tracks very dry and dusty and quite rutted in some sections. day got real hot very quickly. Love those twisty single tracks thru the scrub, had a ball. Managed to find 'pink ribbon', I think. Did see a few pink ribbons, especially amongst a rock garden. Not sure if i rode the whole thing but did do a loop of sorts. Then headed back in time for lunch with the inlaws in nth balwyn. not sure of the kms covered as my computer decided to stop working mid way thru the ride. Anybody know roughly how many K's i would have covered ? Took a good 3 hours with a stop at westerfolds for food.
> 
> No snakes, 2 blue tounges, and one guy with his pants around his ankles, crapping by the side of a trail. Or at least i think he was having a crap, looked very sus. Would rather have seen a snake !
> 
> ...


Nice. Dang that trail is like the road its that smooth!

2nd vid is 10 mins of your nads..... not sure about that one :skep:


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Nice. Dang that trail is like the road its that smooth!
> 
> 2nd vid is 10 mins of your nads..... not sure about that one :skep:


Yeah, was a bit suprised when i got home and watched them back. When I spun the camera and stood in front of the bike, the view on the screen was quite good. Didnt think at the time what it would look like while actually riding.:madman:

Cheers


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Rode 30kms at lysterfield on sat morning. Started off quite cool but heated up real quick. Got more video footage, this time not up my shorts, takes a while to upload as they are quite big files. If I get a chance I;ll put a couple up.

Loving my new bike, it has given me a renewed passion to get out there and ride. 35 kms at the yarra last weekend, Wednesday after work rode 22kms along the kananook creek to Frankston and back and then Lysterfield on saturday. Trying to regain some fitness lost over winter. I would like to head out to St andrews with Hud every now and then but fitness at the moment is lacking.

By the way, that shop at Lysterfield is handy for any repairs. Had an annoying creaking that i couldnt fix, ended up being a loose bottom bracket and very loose chainring bolts with no grease. The guys who swapped my bottom bracket onto the new bike did a crap job. Anyway, 5 minutes and it was fixed.

Cheers


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

A few laps at Bottlelake on the SS.

One of the ocean tracks.



















Good to hear your back out on the bike sicwombat. Enjoy.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

p.s. Hud- your inbox is full bro  I just tried to PM you.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> p.s. Hud- your inbox is full bro  I just tried to PM you.


I'm just so popular. I empty my inbox every day but it's still full.

Sicwombat, I'm hard up for riding companions these days so I'll be glad to have you along sometime. Happy to take it cruisey.


----------



## eckstar (Jan 2, 2008)

No riding for me , actually thats a lie, went to the kiddies bike park yesterday morning at 7am with the 3 1/2 year old, just me ( on the hardtail) and him ( on the firstbike ) goofing around for an hour was fun. That was all I could muster after being floored with a chest infection for the last week which is showing little sign of abating. So far I have had zero trail time plus I had to pull out of the Sydney city spring cycle. I have the city to the gong ride ( 90km ) in two weeks which will be a race against time , the legs will be fine it's whether the lungs will be.


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

Got time to ride out at the You Yands after a 2 week break (wedding and honeymoon eat up a lot of time). Did 20K's before promptly hitting a tree. Hit it bars first and all, followed by my shoulder which is nursing a few scratches. Despite all the off's i seem to have, i still haven't managed to damage the bike! 

I'm hoping to get out there another couple of times this week while i have one last week off before i'm back at work


----------



## quiggs1974 (Nov 22, 2007)

Saturday a few laps around Wombat track, the "bat" crew have been busy tidying up different aspects around the track. 
Spent Sunday getting lost (on numerous occasions) out on the hilly fire trails around Sugarloaf reservoir. Funny about getting lost was my wife rang and asked how I was goin, which I explained, I was lost but not to concerned. Her response was "do you want me to come and get you?" My response: I'm lost and you want me to give you directions to how to find me!!! gotta love humour!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

The Cog Cafe in Mt Evelyn has started up it's social rides again. Every first and third thursday of the month, leaving the Cog at 6.30pm. Went out tonight with Damien, beautiful riding conditions and a great ride. Did a few bits that I havn't done in a while, good to mix it up a bit. Numbers are low at the moment, just two of us tonight, in times past there were 20+ riders.
Chumbox, get down here! Two rigid SS's out tonight, could do with a third...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Reptilian love was in the air this arvo - I was rolling along with Basshunter's "Now your'e gone" in my head when a stumpy tail scuttled into the middle of the track and stopped. As I pulled up for a look I noticed another one sitting nearby. They must be starting to breed - the way this drought thing's going they'll be the only critters left alive...


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

Keep me in the loop next week Hud. If work permits, I'll be there fully unsprung


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Started a new job a few weeks back so have been quite busy..... still managing my wednesday after work rides on the SS and a weekend epic/ blast too. Good thing about the SS is that i can do 2 laps at the forest and it feels like i've done more  (its like i'm cheating!)

Interestingly i took the cove out this wednesday as the GT's bottom bracke tis dead (again).. and fuk me it hurt..... i had not realised how poor king hubs actually roll/ coast compared to the bonty wheels.Sweet for mountains and technical riding where speed is not the priority but engagement is- but fast flowing single track is a nightmare with the resistance of the kings. I was munted! Oh and riding stuff with minimal gradients with gears is just WRONG...so WRONG... what a waste!! 

Planned a ride near mount cook at twizel this long weeekend but teh weather is not playing nice..... and i'm in need of some serious sweet FA time  so that's been put on teh back burner.... i think i'll head to hamner on monday possibly..... lets see.

in other news i've just laid down the cash on a dually- a Marin Rift Zone  He he. FuKin A!

http://www.mountainbikingnewzealand.co.nz/2008/10/23/2008-marin-rift-zone-muuuhahahah/


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

You sure it's not geared drivetrain resistance you're feeling? My geared bike and SS both have CK hubs, SS seems much easier to pedal. I won't mention the whole 26" v 29" effect...
Are Rift Zones still singlepivot? Will look them up when I have more time.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

prob a combination of both. no biggie- more of a further revelation for the flatter stuff 

Trust me though- the kings spin a 1/4 of my DT's when you crank it and coast.

As for the single pivot thing- yes it is- but a true 4 bar linkage ...balh blah. Visit my blog and check out the links to the reviews I have there. Brilliant.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've just got one of the new Gt peace's and the bottom bracket on mine is kinda stuffed too. I got it warrantied as it kept 
coming loose and apparently it was a tolerance problem on the spindle, so I got my new ones and it happened again. 
I've just tightened the hell out of it and it isn't moving too much so I will see or maybe consider a new crankset.

I'm kinda sick of Gt's warranty problems. My Marathon came with air in the brake lines and needed a shock replacement 
after one week after it completely failed. Another guy from work's Gt Marathon Carbon's flexy link thing broke and now 
his shock broke too. His frame wouldn't stop creaking either. The brake lever on my peace was also missing a part but 
I couldn't be bother with the warranty so I just bought some avids.

The Gt's ride so well though. I love my marathon and from the few rides on the peace it seems really awesome! Great 
parts for the money (when they work), and once I changed the gearing and tires to something a little less slow it's felt 
really fast for my around town cruising.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

My 2nd GT ID5 (the replacement frame) had a creak from new. The guy I sold it to tracked it down as being a crushed/overtightened pivot bearing (one of the 4 big ones)
Just to add to the saga...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

woody45 said:


> I've just got one of the new Gt peace's and the bottom bracket on mine is kinda stuffed too. I got it warrantied as it kept coming loose and apparently it was a tolerance problem on the spindle, so I got my new ones and it happened again. I've just tightened the hell out of it and it isn't moving too much so I will see or maybe consider a new crankset.
> 
> I'm kinda sick of Gt's warranty problems. My Marathon came with air in the brake lines and needed a shock replacement after one week after it completely failed. Another guy from work's Gt Marathon Carbon's flexy link thing broke and now his shock broke too. His frame wouldn't stop creaking either. The brake lever on my peace was also missing a part but I couldn't be bother with the warranty so I just bought some avids.
> 
> The Gt's ride so well though. I love my marathon and from the few rides on the peace it seems really awesome! Great parts for the money (when they work), and once I changed the gearing and tires to something a little less slow it's felt really fast for my around town cruising.


I thought teh 09 had a normal BB and adjustable drop outs at teh back? my one has an eccentric BB and last time i looked the shimano BB was loose- it had come loose? I think i've simply killed another shimano BB!!!

The peace does ride so well though as you said!


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah it has a truvativ external bottom bracket and sliding dropouts. 
It's the crank arm to bottom bracket spindle that is not tight enough, the 
crank slides on and off really easily and it puts more pressure on the 
bolt to hold the crank still, rather than the isis spindle. It's a problem 
with the crank arm, so it should be a pretty cheap fix.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Eventful ride up the Yarra.*

Howdy people,

Went for a spin up the Yarra trails this morning with Nuclear Powered and another mate. First chance to test out the new Pike and XT wheelset with tubeless tyres. :thumbsup:

Started at Heidelberg tennis courts and made our way up to Pink Ribbon and back. On the return leg is when it got interesting, I was riding third in line and up front I heard a yell and then the THUD of a rider going down!!! Nuclear Powered was down!!!! When coming around a blind corner he was confronted by riders coming the other way, lost the front wheel in a rut and went down.... good times...... not. Pride, shoulder and knee was damaged but most unfortunately so was bike, with the front wheel doing it's best Old El Paso taco kit impression. :sad: :bluefrown: We scooped the wounded man and bike up and wandered back to the Fitzsimons Lane carpark and left him there for the pit crew to come and pick him up.



















Daz and I continued back to the cars. Good leg stretcher and happy with the new toys!!



















Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Yeah, I'm out unfortunately. My "Brett vs Lightpole" accident a few weeks ago has had my shoulder and back getting slowly worse and I went and got it checked out this arvo and have been told to take it easy for 24 hrs. Went and saw an Osteo that I hadn't seen in 10 years - he was finding sore spots I didn't know were there and which all pointed to a bit more damage than I thought I'd done in the first place when I came off. My back is now a mixture of red, purple and normal skin colours.


Was the 24 hours up when this 'Brett vs Rut' happened? Sorry mate, don't mean to make fun of your mishap, but the irony is hard to overlook. So now you have a bad back, knee possibly two shoulders and no doubt a few more colours on various body parts. Hope it's all not too serious.

Cowpat went OTB yesterday but no real harm done. The worst part was nobody saw it happen.

Waldog, you have a nice looking build there, very moto looking.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> Waldog, you have a nice looking build there, very moto looking.


Cheers mate!!! I'm really happy with it, although it has gained some weight in the process. Just need to get rid of this stupid creaking now!!!!

Wal.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

OUCH! Hope his bike heals quickly 

Pikes eh? and maxle too? hoat! I hope you ride elsewhere though as Yarra is a little tame for Pikes and maxle enit? They do look sweet though- and the all black against the XT wheels looks awesome!


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

More racing this weekend - the SurfCoast 6 Hour has been run and won... by Scott Chancellor. Decent effort I thought I put in, to pull off a 4th place from 65 solo male 6hr starters - and my time at the 3hr mark would have put me way clear of 1st place had I raced the solo 3hr, which had 71 starters.

So yeah, pretty happy with that result on a brutal track with lots of bumps and even more sand.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> OUCH! Hope his bike heals quickly
> 
> Pikes eh? and maxle too? hoat! I hope you ride elsewhere though as Yarra is a little tame for Pikes and maxle enit? They do look sweet though- and the all black against the XT wheels looks awesome!


Cheers buddy, definitely a bit of over kill for the Yarra, no doubt about that!!! It is my closest ride, same too for Nuclear Powered hence we end up there a fair bit. Believe me they will get to hit some trails well and truly worthy of their beef!!

They may even be crossing the ditch in the new year. :thumbsup:

Wal.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice! They would eat up the you yangs i reckon. 

Where did you pick them up? (and how much) if you don't mind me asking? I'm considering teh very same setup (but maybe hope II's).

P.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Nice! They would eat up the you yangs i reckon.
> 
> Where did you pick them up? (and how much) if you don't mind me asking? I'm considering teh very same setup (but maybe hope II's).
> 
> P.


Don't mind at all. They're actually second hand. I bought them of a member on here, but i found them on farkin.net I think that we settled on $525 delivered. Pretty happy with it, they come with some small love taps, but absolutely nothing major. I know you're a bit of Rock Shox fan, i am too, i've had a Tora, Reba, Revelation (still have it, but it just shat itself this week :madmax: ), and now a Pike. I've definitely noticed the better tracking over the QR Rev. Why not get a new Reba with 20mm, and run it at 120mm for the Quad XC? Sounds perfect too me.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Was the 24 hours up when this 'Brett vs Rut' happened?


Hehe ... yeah - 24hrs of rest finished yesterday arvo. So I went out this morning like a bullet. Well, like a bullet for the first km after every rest - which includes the portion of the ride I came off. But yeah, I don't think the Osteo had this in mind when he said "And then try not to come off again for a while to let that shoulder and back heal up." Non-mountain bikers ... they just don't understand.

So I've got 1 buggered shoulder on the mend, 1 freshly buggered shoulder getting worse by the hour (though Nurofen Plus and a bag of ice every hour is doing a good job of hiding it), my sore knee from the crash a few weeks ago is now freshly banged up and doing it's best impression of a double hump camel back, my lower back is stiffening up again, and I'm feeling pretty darn sorry for myself.

Thinking back, I think it was the wheel taco-ing that threw me off. I was going full stink into that corner, saw the guys flying down towards me head on, jumped on the anchors, and the combination of weight going forward plus wheel entering a rut just folded the fracker in 2, the wheel stopped instantly and over I went. Given the abuse I've served up to that wheel in 18 months, I'm surprised it hasn't happened sooner.

Big thanks to Waldog for documenting the incident, and doing his best "Crash Investigation Unit" voice-over in the process. Funny, funny shite. And thanks to both he and Daz for peeling me off the ground and walking me out.

I'm off the rig for 6 weeks heading OS. Can't wait to get back on upon my return. Oh .. yeah. I'll need a new wheel won't I 

EDIT: just realised I have a backup wheel in the shed. That'll do until I decide what to do about getting a new (bigger, tougher) steed.


----------



## mmatrix (Aug 20, 2007)

*nice*

nice one aka. 4th is a pretty awesome result.

we were going to enter but a mate of mine and his wife are heading to Qld on a transfer so we ended up riding in forest.
rode every track over the weekend and rode 13 /14 and 15 for the first time. everyone seems to forget them and 13 is a great track, lots of black boys to push through.
forest is really a place of varied terrain. looks like gmbc may be doing some winter races their next year and also the KONA is on in a few weeks.
the number of great places to ride seems to be increaseing every year.


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

Took my two little brothers out for a spin the morning, one still drunk from the night before the other s l o w l y getting back into mtb. My first ride on my new single speed steel rigid 29er. they made me feel fast. dusty and dry but the berms are comming along a treat.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

waldog said:


> Just need to get rid of this stupid creaking now!!!!
> 
> Wal.


Hey waldog, good to hear you enjoyed the new setup. It may sound really simple and theres every chance that youve tried this already, but my anthem x was creaking like mad, really pissing me off:madmax: , only to discover that the chain ring bolts were really loose and lacking any grease. The guy at the bike shop at Lysterfield greased them and tightened them and wouldnt you know it, dead silence:thumbsup:

Woke up with a buggered neck Friday morning so didnt get out this week. Looking forward to next weekend though, 4 days off ( Do have to look after my kids on Monday though, wife has to work ) Want to catch up at Lysterfield for a ride ?

Cheers


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

slowdave999 said:


> Took my two little brothers out for a spin the morning, one still drunk from the night before the other s l o w l y getting back into mtb. My first ride on my new single speed steel rigid 29er. they made me feel fast. dusty and dry but the berms are comming along a treat.


Where'd you ride?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

sicwombat said:


> Hey waldog, good to hear you enjoyed the new setup. It may sound really simple and theres every chance that youve tried this already, but my anthem x was creaking like mad, really pissing me off:madmax: , only to discover that the chain ring bolts were really loose and lacking any grease. The guy at the bike shop at Lysterfield greased them and tightened them and wouldnt you know it, dead silence:thumbsup:
> 
> Woke up with a buggered neck Friday morning so didnt get out this week. Looking forward to next weekend though, 4 days off ( Do have to look after my kids on Monday though, wife has to work ) Want to catch up at Lysterfield for a ride ?
> 
> Cheers


I actually think it is the chain ring bolts, i have for a while, but the silly thing is that i don't have the right tool (see big screwdriver), to hold the back of the bolt while i tighten them with the allen key.

Could be a goer for Lysty!!!

Wal.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

waldog said:


> I actually think it is the chain ring bolts, i have for a while, but the silly thing is that i don't have the right tool (see big screwdriver), to hold the back of the bolt while i tighten them with the allen key.
> 
> Could be a goer for Lysty!!!
> 
> Wal.


My problem exactly, no tools. Took the guy 2 minutes, and it was a freebie. Let me know what day suits next weekend, either sat or sun morning suits me.

Cheers


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I might be up for a lystey session too.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Do I see a mtbr lysterfield gathering in the making ?:thumbsup: Sounds like Hud, waldog and myself. Anybody else keen ? Maybe 9am Sat morning.

Cheers


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

2 1/2 laps of the 3hr track at Pomi before running a skills session. I took about 10 beginners and first timers while my neighbour took about the same amount of intermeadiates. I wasnt prepared for beginners so I had to change a few things but it went alright. Had everything from one guy with 60 psi in his tyres to quite a lot of people breaking with all of their fingers on the brake leavers. My neigbour managed to have a nice stack in front of my group when his group cought up to mine, kept them entertained for a bit.

Overall was a good day, everyone enjoyed it and the club should get a few members out of it. The hardest thing was putting into words what, why, and how I do things. I normally dont think about it, I just do it.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Had a kick-ass ride at the You Yangs on Saturday, rode all of the trails at Kurrajong for the first time...they have a really nice flow to them. 

Sat morn at Lysty could be a goer.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

How do you do it Sicwombat? I didn't have a single bite at a silvan ride and here you have people coming from all directions??


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hud said:


> How do you do it Sicwombat? I didn't have a single bite at a silvan ride and here you have people coming from all directions??


It's not him , its the location. I know that there won't be too much pain from long steep hils at Lysty...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Just got back from a few laps at Bottlelake forest on the trusty SS as it is a public holiday here . With the commute there and back it works out to be a fair burn. 

Been riding solo a fair bit at the moment with poor weather, work or people being away putting some distance in from the epics. 

I'm heading to Timaru next weekend for a 12hr event so that should be fun. Fingers crossed it stays fine! I'm not sure what I'll ride yet- I'm thinking the SS though 

I need a Poll.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> It's not him , its the location. I know that there won't be too much pain from long steep hils at Lysty...


Save Sic Wombat!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Just got back from a few laps at Bottlelake forest on the trusty SS as it is a public holiday here . With the commute there and back it works out to be a fair burn.
> 
> Been riding solo a fair bit at the moment with poor weather, work or people being away putting some distance in from the epics.
> 
> ...


If ya got a short travel dually highly recomend ya take it as well, whip on some 2.0/2.1s you thank me after the 6hr mark even in teams, hardcore SS and Alloy HT eek, be fun for a lap or 2!

Should be a good rip down in the old Timaru getplenty of picc's, good to see there's more and more 12hr events, now we just need some more Super D down events!

If ya HT was 29er then SS would rip, you going to do, SS Nats at Vegas next year, Im hopeing to be back on a bike by then and have some legs, pick up a cheap SS 29er for kicks!

Good luck for the 12hr heaps of fun oh flat 1.5 coke good for in between laps for elctrolyte recovery works for me! take warm clothing for the night time!:thumbsup:


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> If ya HT was 29er then SS would rip, you going to do, SS Nats at Vegas next year, Im hopeing to be back on a bike by then and have some legs, pick up a cheap SS 29er for kicks! :thumbsup:


So ILMP...when are you getting that 29er??


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks trailadvent :thumbsup: I spent most of last season riding the Aussie Endurance scene solo on a rigid bike... so I should fair ok. Saying that- I've never done it on a rigid SS  I'd also hazard a guess that i'm a little fitter/ lighter and more stupid than 12 months ago too  But good point about taking a second bike!!

This time around though it is in a team- of 5 - a few of which don't night ride! So i'll expect get 3+ laps done.

In all honesty though- i'll most likely swap the rigid fork for the REBAS and take a tool and some ratios- just in case 

Hey- I've also got some penciled dates for rotovegas. 19th - 23rd December..... woot woot.

I'll take lots of photos for shizza !

Thanks for the tips... and I MUST remember some warm clothes


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> So ILMP...when are you getting that 29er??


I quite like the thought of a 69r i must confess! (who doesn't) 

So when will you grace these shores my friend?


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

Waldog a place called blores hill near lake glenmaggie in gippsland. im loving the new and upgraded trails.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

slowdave999 said:


> Waldog a place called blores hill near lake glenmaggie in gippsland. im loving the new and upgraded trails.


Very nice, know them well. Was just curious because i know that you're a Gippslander and was wondering where you ride up there.

I'm from Churchill, but i'm pretty sure we've covered that before.

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Finished work early today, so it was a little solo jaunt up to Silvan. A few mm of rain earlier in the day meant it was fresh and damp, but not quite slippery - mostly.
Took the camera for company, including a gorilla pod tripod thingy.
First and second pics is on 'our' singletrack built by John and I. I like the log that has been eroded away just where the bike wheels go but no further. Also satisfying to see wildflowers growing right on the very edge of the trail, minimal impact on the environment and all that. Stopped to adjust the EBB further along and got another shot of the trail snaking through the lush grass. Excuse the arty angles.
Later after riding through some grass I felt something wet on my leg. At first glance it appeared to be a poorly aimed sn*t rocket - but I hadn't done any today!
It was a leech, Urk! I'd had tiny black ones on me plenty of times before, but this one was 3 inches long stretched out. Because it was on my sock I felt it could stay there until I got the photo. (Identify Piker?)
Later I ventured into an area I hadn't been to for ages, a little pocket of rainforest among the dry scrub and gum trees. Beautiful spot with heaps of small birds around.


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks like a flat worm or Platyhelminthes (thats the phylum for all you invertebrate taxonomists) from the class Turbellaria......dorsoventrally compressed, with high surface area to volume ratios....was it sucking blood?

Ventana have recalled their rigid 29" forks, so no big bike action for me until the White Bros carbon replacement arives!

Nice looking trails at Silvan.....


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Turbellaria class? Well that's a relief to know it's only one of them, thought it might have been one of those that can carry you off. 
By the way, it was only dorsoventrally compressed because I'd been poking at it with a stick.
Didn't get a chance to suck blood - it can find something else to latch onto.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Thanks trailadvent :thumbsup: I spent most of last season riding the Aussie Endurance scene solo on a rigid bike... so I should fair ok. Saying that- I've never done it on a rigid SS  I'd also hazard a guess that i'm a little fitter/ lighter and more stupid than 12 months ago too  But good point about taking a second bike!!
> 
> This time around though it is in a team- of 5 - a few of which don't night ride! So i'll expect get 3+ laps done.
> 
> ...


Sweet oh well ya know what ya in for, sound like ya all good bro, good luck, great fun those events Tima's should be rocking! starting @ Caroline Bay that would rock

Sweet look fwd tothe picc's and debautchery

Yeah its can get cold down there at night even in Summer!

Oh and you so need a 29er SS, 69er um I liked the idea origonally but don't see the point is ya aleady got a 26er, Huds Sir 9 looks the business, nice ride. That would be sweet for a 12hr:thumbsup:


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

waldog said:


> Very nice, know them well. Was just curious because i know that you're a Gippslander and was wondering where you ride up there.
> 
> I'm from Churchill, but i'm pretty sure we've covered that before.
> 
> Wal.


Yeah i was pretty sure you were from the area, We will be riding again this week end probably sunday just to get another ride in youngest brothers legs, ready for gravity, he will need it for heartbreak hill.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> S
> 
> Oh and you so need a 29er SS, 69er um I liked the idea origonally but don't see the point is ya aleady got a 26er, Huds Sir 9 looks the business, nice ride. That would be sweet for a 12hr:thumbsup:


Looking forward to the Gravity12 hr in a couple of weeks. The SIR9 will be getting a workout there. From what I hear it is a 29er rigid SS friendly course.:thumbsup:

Dont encourage ILMP to get a 29er. 
Imagine his ranting if he discovered the joy of 29" combined with SS and rigid!


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Rode a lap at Wombat Track this evening. Dry as a bone and fast. It's come up pretty well now it's dried out and the ruts made by the dirt bikes around the corners are nice little berms for mountain bikes. Some of the eroded track has been rerouted and a bit of trail maintenance has been done. Good Stuff. Now's the time to ride Wombat, before it gets dusty and loose.:thumbsup: Did I say it was fast?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Hud said:


> Looking forward to the Gravity12 hr in a couple of weeks. The SIR9 will be getting a workout there. From what I hear it is a 29er rigid SS friendly course.:thumbsup:
> 
> Dont encourage ILMP to get a 29er.
> Imagine his ranting if he discovered the joy of 29" combined with SS and rigid!


Awesome should be wicked, look fwd to seeing ya picc's and bik in that one:thumbsup:

Haha I hear ya ILMP is passionate about his ridgid LOL, I see a 29er SS in his future, might even build one up myself sometime as a comeback bike get my fitness back up and strength but t will be low key not as nice as the niner, apeal for me is ghetto oldschool but definitley steel no alloy, no ti and def SS,enjoy and good luck Hud :thumbsup:


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*So, who's in?*

Lysterfield? 9.00am at the Lake carpark?

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

waldog said:


> Lysterfield? 9.00am at the Lake carpark?
> 
> Wal.


Yep. No backing out if the weather turns nasty either.:nono:


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> Yep. No backing out if the weather turns nasty either.:nono:


Bit of wet stuff has never bothered me.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice greenery - stark contrast to the sands of Arrakis around here....


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

waldog said:


> Lysterfield? 9.00am at the Lake carpark?
> 
> Wal.


See you at 9am, what is the forecast anyway ?. Dust should have settled a bit over the last few days.

Cheers


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey, did a quick 32k's at lysterfield, mtbr gathering didnt eventuate, so rode solo. Almost turned around and as i got closer to lysterfield due to rain but once there it dried up and even a bit of sun. Tracks remained quite dry.

Cheers


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Last Sunday on the Oaks. Haven't been there since they graded it - it's now like a highway all the way to the helipad. Fast but kinda boring.

The singletrack is still awesome, except I managed to pick a bad line on one section near the end, swandive over the handlebars and landed on my hands. Result: badly dislocated finger on right hand (and I mean pointing in totally the wrong direction). :eekster: 

Thanks to the guys who stopped to ask if I was ok. I wasn't but, as I said to them, there wasn't much to be done about it. 

Tried to get my finger back in by giving it a yank. That didn't work (but bloody hurt!), so dragged my sorry butt and bike onto the road, rode down to causeway and hitched a ride up to the station in a friendly tour bus. 

Spent the afternoon in casualty having finger put back in. Now wearing a splint for at least 4 weeks and no riding for 6. Seriously annoyed as it's put me out of the running for next week's Fling at Bundanoon. :madmax:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Porthills with a mate over to Godley/ Taylors mistake. Pretty fast pace too as we were not in a larger group. Can't wait for the wolfy to ship as i;ve kind of reached the limits of the reba forks. Fuk i love rocky riding... anything else bores me stupid these days.

Spent 40 mins at the end of teh ride on a sweet beach in Taylors mistake before the biatch of a road climb out back through Sumner >> city. 

Freaking sun burnt becuase of teh beach antics tough. Will i ever learn? 

Summer ROCKS.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

bloodpuddle said:


> Seriously annoyed as it's put me out of the running for next week's Fling at Bundanoon. :madmax:


Bad luck man. I had the Fling in the back of my mind while riding on the weekend as I didnt want to happen to me what happend to you. Hope you have a speedy recovery.

Stromlo on Saturday. I was met withvery thretening sky's but some how it managed to stay dry. I decided to have a crack at the new world cup xc climb, anyone who can do that at race pace is a legend, very steep and very technical. Next time I will have a crack at the A line on the rock garden. I decided that I might as well stick with the double black dimond and take the downhill track back down to the bottom. Obviously I didnt do any of the jumps but I had fun just rolling down and hitting the massive berms. I headed out the back to find some of the newer trails that I havnt done before, and it was well worth it. The beginner downhill is a hell of a lot of fun on a trail bike. I finished up with the best trail, skyline and the berm track. Unfortunatly by this point I had already done 40k so I was a bit tired and couldn't attack the trails like normal. All in all a great ride with 3 1/2 hrs in the saddle and 47ks.

For once I didnt have time restrictions (so thats what it feels like), so I set up the camera for a few shots.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Big weekend of riding for me:

Thursday - FGP crit at Westgate (Melbourne), still not recovered off the back of a 4th place in a 6 hour the weekend before
Friday - 2 hours of riding around Adelaide, getting lost, and then eventually climbing over 600 meters up Mt Barker
Saturday - MTBA Nationals XCO race at Eagle Park (Adelaide), by which time I was already screwed and my legs were empty
Sunday - MTBA Nationals XCC race at Eagle Park (Adelaide), with completely empty legs. Got pulled with two laps to go which I was happy with all things considered.

No more riding for me until Thursday.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Ben_M said:


> Bad luck man. I had the Fling in the back of my mind while riding on the weekend as I didnt want to happen to me what happend to you. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


Thanks. Enjoy the Fling.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

*Cup Day at St Andrews*

Horse race? What horse race?

Hud, Alias Pauly (Paul) and self did 40 kays or so at St Andrews. A variation of the reverse loop including all the usual good bits. However this time we added a climb up Happy Valley Track and the Rob Roy up/down before going up Mitchell's Trail to Ridge Road.

Pics are all from Mitchell's Trail and Hud's Loop. Except for the last pic, which was from our previous ride there. 27 years old, single, and desperate, Hud wanted to cuddle up to the cows, but they weren't interested. He didn't know I came up the hill behind him and caught him on camera.

John


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Great riding at St A...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Was a great ride. Alias Pauly's bike was definately not an Alias! Also bumped into a guy at the shop who turned out to be Chromo off these forums. Gave him a blast for being a lurker...


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah, it was an awesome days riding. The weather was perfect, the trails had great flow and were a bit tacky from the rain for good grip. Alot of tough climbs and fast decents, and check out that scenery......
Thanks to Hud and John for showing me around, the trails would be impossible to find without them.
Yeah, the Alias became a victim of my upgrade program. I upgraded everything on it, eventually even the frame. It's now a BMC Trailfox 02, the only original part from the alias is the crank.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Alias Pauly said:


> Yeah, it was an awesome days riding. The weather was perfect, the trails had great flow and were a bit tacky from the rain for good grip. Alot of tough climbs and fast decents, and check out that scenery......
> Thanks to Hud and John for showing me around, the trails would be impossible to find without them.
> Yeah, the Alias became a victim of my upgrade program. I upgraded everything on it, eventually even the frame. It's now a BMC Trailfox 02, the only original part from the alias is the crank.


Random question for you, those aren't Easton Havocs on your bike are they? I think you may have bought them off me on ebay.

Wal.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

They sure are your old Havocs, I've been putting them to good use. They've already seen action at the you yangs, yarra trails and now St Andrews. I like them alot, the wide rim gives extra grip and they're stiff, even under my weight. They're not the lightest, but the extra weight/strength is the penalty I have to pay for weighing 100kg's.

How are your XT's going?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Alias Pauly said:


> They sure are your old Havocs, I've been putting them to good use. They've already seen action at the you yangs, yarra trails and now St Andrews. I like them alot, the wide rim gives extra grip and they're stiff, even under my weight. They're not the lightest, but the extra weight/strength is the penalty I have to pay for weighing 100kg's.
> 
> How are your XT's going?


Nice one, i thought i recoginsed you in the pics and then the bike made me think. I'm glad you're enjoying them, they're bloody great wheels. I'm liking the XT's, tubeless is fantastic, but they're slightly heavier than the Havocs, but running them tubeless negates the extra weight.

Hope to catch you out there one day!!!

Wal.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Great spin to Taylors Mistake. The guys took charge of the camera today so managed to get quite a few of me for a change!!



























































































More images here


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Stunning looking day in the mainland bro!
Port Hills looking a picture as usual, I hope for you to guide me around sometime in the futechur 

Whats this walking bit here, dosen't look to steep, you need a 5Spot buddy










This was my ride or walk today buddy


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Stunning looking day in the mainland bro!
> Port Hills looking a picture as usual, I hope for you to guide me around sometime in the futechur
> 
> Whats this walking bit here, dosen't look to steep, you need a 5Spot buddy
> ...


That bit is actually quite steep - and very rocky with let us say- hardly a line through in the bit hidden from view. As usual its hard to catch it.... The guys in the piccy walked and i rode it  With a dab :cornut: There are not many parts of Port Hills that i can't ride after being here for close to 12months now (aside form the DH stuff!)- but in this section a few can be very tricky indeed..... i agree a dually would help with traction.

Your dog looks like a true friend! I have two here as well..... i only wish that they were trained enough to take out off leash  Nice to see some sun though this weekend eh? 

I'll be your guide any time bro. No sweat. I'll drop in when i'm in rotovegas to say hi 

Talking of duallys- my new one has been shipped form Hamilton and should get here this week.










muuuuhahahahah


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Yes that bit actually quite steep - but very rocky in the bit hidden from view. The guys in the piccy walked and i rode it  There are not many parts of Port Hills that i can't ride- but in this section a few can be very tricky..... a dually would help
> 
> Your dog looks like a true friend! I have two here as well..... i only wish that they were trained enough to take out off leash
> 
> ...


Ahh pictures often do that huh, not surprised to hear that you cleared that 

Yeah Maxxis is close buddy as close as it gets we go everywhere together, looking fwd to one day getting him out on the trails by the time hes around 16 to 18 months old he'll be ready to put some time in I should be back in shape by then too, so half way there:thumbsup:

Post em up love to see ya dog's just takes time and patience, and belief, often how you think is how the react, but at times when I'm training him at home I think he's ignoring me, but through consistency and I've got time at the mo so that helps, so I think he's not learning then we go some where and he does exactly what Ive taught him, even for others, hes very smart, at times I know hes playing with me he thinks everything is a game, but hes really quite clever!so don;t give up, just form routines with them use treats to get them to start what you want and slowly wean them off and whalla you'll be riding with them everywhere with good behavior!

Nice dually, yes I had seen you'd gone that way, nice and good to see ya got the PIKE for NZ conditions and that type of bike its perfect fork for nearly anywhere here, my Spot uses a 454uturn and its one of the best forks Ive ridden, loves South Island terrain, enjoy buddy, look forward to riding with ya down there someday, hopefully not to far off in the future!

Keep the stunning picc' up, love em makes miss miss the homeland even more but good to see em:thumbsup:

chur bro


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Snozza, and a few others and myself spent the day out at Lysterfield re-building the Berms on the M2006 course.
Here's some photos of what was achieved.

http://www.getdropbox.com/gallery/97682/1/lysterfield-berms?h=642e82

The berms will need some attention over the weeks - they need some sun to bake, for a start. We finished working at around 1:30pm, by the time I went back out there to discuss what new work we're going to do people had already dug them up by skidding etc, especially the first one, which was hugely disappointing as it was built and curved to perfection when we left it 

People simply don't understand "trail closed" signs.

Tomorrow's work will involve a complete overhaul of Trig Point (the first part of the downhill section before the berms). Instead of being a run straight down it will now weave its way through and over a series of rocks, making it more interesting and challenging, rather than just bombing straight down the hill.

We have also marked out a new section of trail which will be completed (well, started) on Wednesday, which affects the area just after the boardwalk. This will send riders back up the hill and bring them slowly down and back up a few times, with some interesting up and down sprints, a couple of off-camber sprints, and a big berm followed by a switchback.

You'll like it. I hope


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Post em up


Here you go ....

Roxy on left and May on the right.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Here you go ....
> 
> Roxy on left and May on the right.


ahh sweet man look like great dogs

chur


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

Quick spin over the past few days in Mt Beauty, rode as many tracks as i could, i even managed the downhill track for about 5 turns untill i went over the bars and bent my hanger, the chain makes riding much better. I also took a few laps at the rosewhite course for the gravity 12hr, again a great event and my wife said the toliets were the cleanest in the five years we have been. i think my team came 15th of 15 we are getting slower but having more fun and deinking more beer. i have booked my week off for the event again next year.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Did the Gravity 12hr on the weekend.
Couldn't believe how perfect the conditions were after the previous days rain. 
A great course although I would've liked a little more tech, but then it was rigid SS friendly - plenty of them there too. 
Managed to ride all the pinch climbs on the SS but sometimes couldn't on the geared bike - how does that work??
Only about 30 secs difference on my fastest duallie lap compared to my fastest SS lap which was suprising.
The rivalry between my mate and I was even more intense than usual. 
I had done a 36:30 on my 2nd lap then on his 3rd he got 36:29 (can you believe it!) I
didn't find this out until after I did my 3rd and 4th laps on the Niner SS (so I was well past my prime). 
So I went out with all guns firing on the 5th and caned myself the whole lap and manged 36:22. What a moment!!:thumbsup:
We came 12th in the mens 3's which was great considering we are only weekend riders.
Got a few pics but getting to the good photo spots was too far away to walk.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

The Highland Fling.:thumbsup:


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

It was late, hot, dry, rocky and we were ditched half way, but the ride was brilliant as always! Sun arvo at a top secret location NW of Melbourne.....some up close shots from the new phone:

Piker









Dr Mick









Gman









Threading the _Xanthorea_


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Hud forgot to mention it, but I was in the same team of three at the Gravity 12. It was Hud, myself and a mate, Lawrence, from Sydney. We had a great day. Perfect weather except for a tiny skiff of rain, perfect track conditions. 12th out of 51 men's threes - our best result yet! I couldn't quite match Hud and Lawrence's lap times - I was about 3 minutes slower, but was very happy with how I went. My lap times were amazingly consistant. Seven seconds covered my first four laps: 39:29, 39:29, 39:30 and 39:36!!! Lap 5 I had a mechanical and lost a couple of minutes, lap 6 it was getting a bit dark and I came home in 40:36. I was still feeling good though, I think we have St Andrews rides to thank for this. The many climbs there certainly help the fitness.

Keen to get back on the bike again, I did 10 kays or so around Lilydale tonight on the hardtail.

On another note, Hud and I joined the Cog Cafe ride last Thursday. Get this: of 7 bikes on the ride, only one was a dually (my Rush), THREE were 96ers, another was a 29er, FOUR of the bikes were rigid, and FOUR were singlespeeds! The bikes were three SS Cog Bicycles 96ers (two rigid, one hardtail), Hud's Niner SS rigid, an old Giant steel rigid SS, a geared hardtail and my very ordinary geared, fully suspended, 26er Rush!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

hey awesome job with they gravity 12hr guys look like mad fun and the COG ride was obviously something different in a good way... hey not to move OT at all but just wondering where you guys keep up to date with all the upcoming events?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey hudmesiter (and co.).

Nice one! Amazing what you can do on a rigid SS isn't it? 

Once you have realised the benefits of a SS- not many smooth XC courses warrant a dually or gears do they? 

That event looks like you all had a lot of fun. Wicked.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Piker - Would've liked to have come out there, you'll have to organise another ride some day. Secret locations are good.

Chumbox - 
Over time I've read/heard about events and once you have done a few you get emails about upcoming events. Come down to the Cog rides some day, they are laid back and good fun. A good way to learn the local trails as well. 

ILMP - Have to agree with you, although I was getting some finger pain from really pushing at times. Stutter bumps before corners are the worst, but I found I could take a wide line at first then cut across the apex, avoiding the worst of the bumps. 
Nice pics up above too, (specially the token sheep in the background)


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I flung the fling for the third year.

After a hugly disapointing DNF last year, I had a score to settle and was was not going to give up. I made it throught to the end with a time a few minutes before 7 hrs, so my adjusted time will be a bit over 6hrs 45mins which was under my goal of 7hrs. I enjoyed stage 2 much more this year as I was in much better shape. My only disapointment was the missing single track in stage 3. When I last made it into stage 3 2 yrs ago there was some nice single track, this year it was missing. There was a little extra in stage 2 so I guess that makes up for it.

As always a great event and really well organised. In saying that after 3 yrs of flinging I want to make a return to the Gravity 12hr. I did it in 04 & 05 and it was great fun so I think a return is in order.

I have a few snaps from the weekend, mostly from the Bundanoon dash on Saturday but a few from Sunday.

The pace car leads the pack down the hill for the start of the dash. (it a very steep hill and its too dangerous for everyone to fly down there in a bunch alltogether).









The man behind the Fling Huw Kingston having a bit of fun. I tell you, the man just loves giving away bannanas. He must hold the world record for giving them away. There was apparently 800 of them at the halfway feed station, all free! In previous years, every entrant got one when they registed.









The lead bunch make their way up Constitution Hill with the Tour De France style spectators. This is a very steep hill and these guys fly up it.









Shaun Lewis (in 2nd place) makes his move on the cycocross rider to win the dash (MTB POWER!!!)









Im sure there are a few people on here who can appreciate this bike.









This is what everyone else looked like at the top of the climb (except for one older lady who was smiling!).









OK, Sunday and the Fling. Myself on the way to meet my partner at the end of the killer stage 2. (Dont be fooled, there is only about 3ks on bitumen in the whole race, and most of it is in transition)









Dirty, sore, tired and a mouthful of food. Myself resting after stage 2.









The reward. The worlds best beer, a Leffe Brune, a dark beer made in Belgium.:thumbsup:


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

akashra said:


> Snozza, and a few others and myself spent the day out at Lysterfield re-building the Berms on the M2006 course.
> Here's some photos of what was achieved.
> 
> http://www.getdropbox.com/gallery/97682/1/lysterfield-berms?h=642e82
> ...


Sorry I missed this post earlier and just wanted to say thanks to whoever is out there doing this work. Really appreciated.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Another long weekend here and plenty of sunshine. The three amigos  headed to ride the Wharfedale track. Lots of trees down so more hike a' bike than normal through the jungle bush  Then onto Oxford and back to the Wharfedale carpark.

Hate to think of the days elevation but a guess would be maybe 3000m+ 80km ish 8+ hrs in the saddle and more food than a UN food drop 

What an E P I C !

Today i'm doing sweet FA 

Lots mores photos here


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like you had a stunning ride ILMP. Hard to beat a point to point epic. Was it out-and-back on the same route?
The guy on the drip was pretty funny. 
Cowpat and I did about 2.7 laps of the Upper Beaconsfield xc course. Was great fun but I had some trouble pinning a few techy bits. The big wobbley bridge is gone (shame, but fair enough) but there is a new bit of trail that makes up for it.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Looks like you had a stunning ride ILMP. Hard to beat a point to point epic. Was it out-and-back on the same route?
> The guy on the drip was pretty funny.
> Cowpat and I did about 2.7 laps of the Upper Beaconsfield xc course. Was great fun but I had some trouble pinning a few techy bits. The big wobbley bridge is gone (shame, but fair enough) but there is a new bit of trail that makes up for it.


Yeah it was a fantastic day and a ride i'll never forget.... fuk it was funny.

The ride was a full loop one way . Most people do the Wharfedale track to the hut and back to the car the way they came. We had originally planned this but decided to- but we keep on trucking to Oxford (a small town that you drive though on route to the carpark). We had enough food and the streams provided all the water we needed too.

From the hut it was rugged, rocky and lots of crossings- and then we hit the gravel road that went upwards for hours! And of course downwards in minutes 

One of the guys (spencer) was broken by the time we got to Oxford so he waited in a local pub for us to go get the car  (lucky bugger).

From Oxford (after raiding the milkbar!) it was another 2 hrs to the carpark where we picked up the car and back to oxford.

Next time we do this ride we will park in oxford and then ride to the start of the track to save the road ride and our sanity 

As for beacy- that place has some good trails! ...and alot more than meets the eye too.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

It was the Marin's maiden ride today in the Port Hills and what a fuking awesome experience it was too 

After a bit of tinkering and messing with air pressures etc- it was fantastic once i got going. This bike is a BEAST! What an epic weekend!!!!

More on my blog here

Anyhow here is "Wolfy"


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> It was the Marin's maiden ride today in the Port Hills and what a fuking awesome experience it was too
> 
> After a bit of tinkering and messing with air pressures etc- it was fantastic once i got going. This bike is a BEAST! What an epic weekend!!!!
> 
> ...


Mate, that thing looks amazing!!! Great ride report on the blog too. :thumbsup: Love the choice of components, i think you'll end up with the XT brakes though, nothing out there really seems to compare. Hopefully my new Elixirs do though.

Cheers.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

waldog said:


> Mate, that thing looks amazing!!! Great ride report on the blog too. :thumbsup: Love the choice of components, i think you'll end up with the XT brakes though, nothing out there really seems to compare. Hopefully my new Elixirs do though.
> 
> Cheers.


The Hayes actually surprised me today and bedded in really quickly. They are a little "on" "off" though and not the best modulation, but had great one finger braking.

I'll see how i go after the pads wear down a bit and give them a real go. Anything to avoid bleeding brakes!

I hear the new Elixirs are great for this season... apparently they have good modulation.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Beautiful craft you have there mister. A bit too bright and flashy for you though, I'd have thought. That deraileur hanger - phoar!

Edit: Hang on, it's a dropout , never seen that before.

Edit again: Hang on, it's looks like you can choose between quick release or TA, is that the idea?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Edit again: Hang on, it's looks like you can choose between quick release or TA, is that the idea?


Pretty sure the range of quad-link Marins have a range of replaceable rear dropouts, including a 12mm maxle rear end, which ILMP's bike has. Super stiff apparently.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Beautiful craft you have there mister. A bit too bright and flashy for you though, I'd have thought. That deraileur hanger - phoar!
> 
> Edit: Hang on, it's a dropout , never seen that before.
> 
> Edit again: Hang on, it's looks like you can choose between quick release or TA, is that the idea?


Yes its a tad flashy for me  but i'm digging it  The other colour available was black (yes!!) but out of stock. With a retail price of $4700 and i got it for $3k- i'll not complain though 

The rear hanger can be swapped between QR or TA as you said.... very nice and super stiff.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Wet.

Cold.

Windy.

Meh - bike is staying in the shed this weekend......


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Sideknob said:


> Wet.
> 
> Cold.
> 
> ...


Same. Stil in PJ's at 10am. Sort of enjoying the novelty of not riding.
Nice to see some big patches of rain on the radar though.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> Same. Stil in PJ's at 10am. Sort of enjoying the novelty of not riding.
> Nice to see some big patches of rain on the radar though.


I'll second that one. Even is it was dry i wouldn't be out there, some clever cookie put me on call for the first weekend after finishing uni?????!!!! :madmax: :madmax: :nono: So no riding for me this weekend.

Lots of hail on street here.

Wal.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Wet.
> 
> Cold.
> 
> ...


What weather do you actually like ? Its either to hot or to cold or to dry or to wet....


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

I headed up to Port Hills for an after work spin on the Marin last night as wet is forecast for the weekend  WoOT!! i had a lot of fun 

The rain has not arrived yet, (and of course the forecast has changed in typical Christchurch fashion  ) but it was a good thing heading out last night as its humid as arse today... and quite frankly I can't be bothered 

More info on my ride on my blog.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> What weather do you actually like ? Its either to hot or to cold or to dry or to wet....


Warm and dry. I'd sooner ride in 40 degree heat than the cold.

I hate the cold!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> What weather do you actually like ? Its either to hot or to cold or to dry or to wet....


I love the wet!!! Damn work!!!!!! Hot is ok, rather it cool, i have too much insulation.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

slow down cowboy..


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

Kona, whoa again great tracks camping and a whole bunch of broken bits thanks to steven who helped when i busted my cranks on the night lap, i think i have stripped the splines on me near new xtr cranks, one legged night lap. Also i tried the new reba race 29 much better than rigid but also near $900 au and i need new cranks. over all i loved it an will be back next year.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

How the hell do you strip XTR cranks? Did you not tighten something up right? New XTR cranks.. OucH! Maybe its time for XT 

I'll not mock though as I headed out yesterday to then get home to realise i had hit the dirt with one of teh front caliper disk brake bolts missing. During some "swapping" in a hurry i'd messed up/ Jeebus was i lucky to not have locked up big style.

Anyway, here are a few photos. I seem to be taking less and less riding solo these days as i'm to focused on nailing stuff 

More on my blog https://www.mountainbikingnewzealand.co.nz/2008/11/30/wolf-ride-4-5-that/


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah bolt was loose i thought i was getting choppy with my pedal stroke, i have not pulled them off yet so im still hopeing. i took the video out on a night ride the other day but the shots are not so good i will have another go and post up some pics soon.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

That Marin is way nice.

Saints preserve us, I actually got my Mrs out on the bike today - it's been a long time since she's ridden so it was a casual hour on the road and some easy dirt. We shall see how long this fad lasts.....we shall see.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I was suppose to do a MTB Urban orienterring event on Saturday, but my partner was sick so we didnt enter. This however freed me up for a ride at Livingstone on Sunday, and what a ride it was. It was organised for 10 but I got out there early and did 1 1/2hrs by myself. My mates turned up and off I went again.

Was one of my best rides of the year. Riding out at Livingstone with some good fitness under your belt makes a huge differance as it is a lot of hard work out there. Looking forward to the next ride out there, hopefully in a couple of weeks.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Kona 24hr here. Was good, pretty buggered. Stayed down there last night and sampled some liquid refreshments at the pub. For anyone that hasn't been to the Forrest pub, do yourself a favour, go there and order the porterhouse steak, $17 of pure wickedness!!!

Pics here - http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=73271&l=7c1d8&id=658088572

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Cog Cafe social ride this evening. Perfect conditions. Only 3 riders including a guy on a Stumpy 29er. Went out for a couple of hours. The bush is really green after the rain. Been into Doongalla on the other side of the Dandenongs a bit lately, the trails in there are really good at the moment.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Is this thread dying?
Piker piked (had a good excuse), but Cowpat, Cowleyd and myself had a fine ride today in hot dry condtions. 38km x 1000m and did a few things differently to mix it up.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.bikesmoveus.com.au/showthread.php?t=49

sorry- but i've jumped ship.... way more going on over there and aussie based!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> http://www.bikesmoveus.com.au/showthread.php?t=49
> 
> sorry- but i've jumped ship.... way more going on over there and aussie based!


Traitorous 

Should be whipped and beaten, and then whipped and beaten some more

Ive had a look but seems like there's still some of the same to me. you'll have to post a link to where the good conversations are so far its lost on me, or maybe that's the point 

Edit I'm a dufus my browser crashed so the above link didn't work! but rebooted ,still like here some other dufus loads his pics so large my screen can't handle the pic size, what are you running a 21" LOL Enjoy dude new handle huh and the kid still rulz kicks arse, I see they're making a remake not the same as the origonal!

Enjoy bud never tire of those Port hills!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah bro it is the same old- but in 3 days the "where did you ride thread" has had more action than this one in 2 weeks. I mean 4 people contribute in here? WTF?

I'll still pop in and out- and will link to my blog when i ride- but it just ain't worth the time anymore when no one contributes.

Karate kid FTW!!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Yeah bro it is the same old- but in 3 days the "where did you ride thread" has had more action than this one in 2 weeks. I mean 4 people contribute in here? WTF?
> 
> I'll still pop in and out- and will link to my blog when i ride- but it just ain't worth the time anymore when no one contributes.
> 
> Karate kid FTW!!


I agree that there are only about half a dozen who contribute regualry, but is the answer to start up another forum and further dilute those who contribute? I had a look at the new forum but the content was average. I won't be be going anywhere, a lot of the members here are Melbourne based, I've met quite a few and they are a good bunch.
From what I've seen it seems there are around 30 members who log on almost daily to read what has been posted - but very few post where they have been riding or anything else. Come on people make an effort, I'm getting a bit sick of this too - logging on to read my own posts.:madmax: :incazzato:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Yeah bro it is the same old- but in 3 days the "where did you ride thread" has had more action than this one in 2 weeks. I mean 4 people contribute in here? WTF?
> 
> I'll still pop in and out- and will link to my blog when i ride- but it just ain't worth the time anymore when no one contributes.
> 
> Karate kid FTW!!


Hud raises a good point geez I'm spread so thin now though there's allot to go around lol! dam drugs :madman:

I did join just to stalk you and cause general mayhem well which is my usual mo anyhow 

I wonder though mostly NZ is ahead of itself with Vorb I struggle there as its a real grom forum, I do post but infrequently and try to keep it helpful and stay away for stupid stuff and I save that for the Homer forum 

I'd post some ride stuff here but well lets face it I'm not riding so I just try to follow what you guys are doing at mo and since its close to home and ILPM allot of it is familiar to me and allot of home territory its all good and enjoy!

The good thing about here is it does spread the word its a global forum and those who may not partake probably lurk and come to our shores form what they see and read so you do good things here:thumbsup:

Wipe on wipe off haha...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> I agree that there are only about half a dozen who contribute regualry, but is the answer to start up another forum and further dilute those who contribute? I had a look at the new forum but the content was average. I won't be be going anywhere, a lot of the members here are Melbourne based, I've met quite a few and they are a good bunch.
> From what I've seen it seems there are around 30 members who log on almost daily to read what has been posted - but very few post where they have been riding or anything else. Come on people make an effort, I'm getting a bit sick of this too - logging on to read my own posts.:madmax: :incazzato:


I'll still contibute here- but not as much as i'd like too....

as for bikes move us - it is less than a week old so will be a little slow  Less than a week or not- it has been more active than the Aussie/ NZ forum has been all year 

I've met some great people in here too- and that's why i'll keep visiting/ reading. Like wise- i've met some great people on Vorb and already on BMU. I understand how most forums are the same- but what's the harm in contributing to a few- that's my point.

But the fact is that the aussie/ kiwi forum on MTBR is dead


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Blew the cobwebs off the bike (literally) and out of the lungs (figureatively) this afternoon down the Yarra. First ride in 7 weeks after picking up a brain-eating virus* one and a half weeks into a Vietnam holiday, suffering a dystonic reaction to medication, getting medically evacuated through a tropical storm to Bangkok, sitting in a hospital for a week, then staying in Bangkok for another week with daily checkups, then once medically cleared leaving Suvarnabhumi airport 12 hours before the protestors forced it's closure. Close call.

Fitness is pretty much reset to zero, but it felt good to get out. 45 minutes was just enough - taking it easy both for the body, and because my replacement front wheel sounded a little dodgy and in need of some grease in the bearings.

Trails are pretty much exactly as I left them last time I was there (when I taco'd said front wheel), only it seems the furry speedbumps have been busy and mulitplied some. There were at least a hundred hopping around in one clearing I saw.

I notice the OO hasn't reached it's entry limit so I'm wondering if entering a 100km race is good incentive to get the fitness back. We'll see. Maybe Hud can carry me through it.

Good to be back in the land of the pedalling though.

(* it was actually the lining of the brain that was affected, but 'brain eating virus' sounds way cooler)


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Hud raises a good point geez I'm spread so thin now though there's allot to go around lol! dam drugs :madman:
> 
> I did join just to stalk you and cause general mayhem well which is my usual mo anyhow
> 
> ...


Yeah i hear you about Vorb- its shocking for groms! (and adults that are groms )

What is cool though is the events page and ride calendar. I must admit though i don't contribute as such- rather read and post every so often. All of the people i've met through vorb have been through rides posted and then out on teh trails 

Like i said i'll still be here- i just thought i'd try and promote another forum which i feel is starting off on the right foot and could do with some support (and is more active!)

wipe on wipe off......


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Blew the cobwebs off the bike (literally) and out of the lungs (figureatively) this afternoon down the Yarra. First ride in 7 weeks after picking up a brain-eating virus* one and a half weeks into a Vietnam holiday,


What is it with Asian places and bad diseases? Two of my mates have been to Vietnam and both came home crook. One with Hep A and the other with some weird parasite paddling around in his bloodstream.

Oh yeah, they both bought wives home too. 

Strangely, my mate's wife who has only just got here in the last two weeks or so is having a skin breakout from our climate. Weird stuff.

Anyway, no riding for me on the w/end due to work. 

But have some time off coming up so better get back into it as I'm feeling slow at the moment.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

I hit the yarra trails for a burn on the rigid single speed xtc yesterday afternoon. I thought i'd try the pink ribbon loop to see how the single speed goes on the climbs, and how the rigid fork goes on the descents. 
It kicked my arse. My legs and back were killing from the effort on the climbs, there is so many small up-hills with no run-up area which you don't even notice on a geared bike. My hands were aching from hanging on so tight on the downhill sections, the vibration was harsh.
So I did a few laps and then hit the flat trail beside the river, which is where the bike is in its element. Ended up riding for nearly 3 hrs.
I can now see the attraction to a rigid single speed, it took a little while. The bike is so light and chuckable, and the handling is razor-sharp. I rode the yarra trails on my trailfox and found them boring, i was looking for things to ride over. But take out the suspension and gears and they're still challenging, and i think i go faster without the unnecessary gadgets too.
Paul


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Alias Pauly said:


> It kicked my arse. My legs and back were killing from the effort on the climbs, there is so many small up-hills with no run-up area which you don't even notice on a geared bike. My hands were aching from hanging on so tight on the downhill sections, the vibration was harsh.


Glad ya had a crack at the same trails on a different bike, it really adds a new level of fun to an old track. Don't know if you have already but if drop ya front tire pressure below what ya normally run on a geared bike and hold on a fraction looser (even on the down hill) you will find a lot of the harsh vibrations don't make it into ya arms. Also if ya back is hurting a lot it sounds like maybe you aren't standing up and mashing enough. Sitting down on an SS just doesn't work on hills. Mind you there is always a level of pain associated with rigid SS but I wouldn't have it any other way. Glad ya lovin it... somewhat haha :thumbsup:

P.S. Went for a quick 30min sprint around Birdland Reserve/Lysterfield area last night... fit in whatever ya can I say!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

You need to pick the right place to start riding a SS rigid, but over time your technique will improve. For the ss bit you will just get stronger and learn to pace yourself on longer climbs, also utilising flatter ground to maintain momentum. You want the biggest, fattest tyre you can find up front (preferably 29 inch), preferably tubeless so you can run low pressure, I'm down to about 24-26psi on the SIR9 now.
As for the rigid you need to unweight the bars (pump the arms) or even a series of mono's over rough bits. Keep the elbows bent and use your arms to absorb shock.
Braking bumps before corners are the worst for me, 29 inch wheels helps in 26 inch wheels corrugations though. I find initially keeping a little bit wide approaching the corner then cutting across the apex (Not to the point where you widen the track) means you avoid the worst bumps. 


"The bike is so light and chuckable, and the handling is razor-sharp. I rode the yarra trails on my trailfox and found them boring, i was looking for things to ride over. But take out the suspension and gears and they're still challenging, and i think i go faster without the unnecessary gadgets too."

Well put, I think you've got it.:thumbsup:


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Yep. Hud got it in one...get a 29er with a nice comfy frame and fork. My steel On-One inbred is quite comfortable on the Pink Ribbon trails.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. Sounds like I need a bigger tyre up front, i was using a 2.1 with pretty high pressure because i'm heavy. I might try a 2.35 with lower pressure and see how that goes. 
The 29er wheel is an option i left open, my fork can take a 29 inch wheel, so i could turn the bike into a 69er.

My back pain was simply due to not being used to having to dead-lift my way up climbs. I've been doing too much road riding, sitting and spinning.

I'm deffinently going to stick with it though. More difficult and more painful equals more fun. Strange that.....


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Sounds fun, flip your stem, and with no spacers it might just work...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Day of the critters yesterday. On my 36km loop I came across a large, green bearded dragon sunning himself on a dirt road. A lot of trailbikes get out here, so I picked old mate up and moved him off the track - whereupon he blew himself up to Godzilla proportions, puffed up his beard and gave a short chase to send me on my way, LOL. Cool little critter, and I wished I had my phone to take a snap.

There were also a few large, orange winged grasshoppers about - lucky i had glasses one.


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Unfortunately, work has been consuming my weekends lately too, so no rides. This weekend would have been perfect (cool, damp), but work again interferes...I'm hoping next weekend is not too hot...not a fan of hot weather MtB'ing, and am keen to avoid snakes...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Rain.:madman:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Rain


...and lots of it. Enough to fill my rainwater tank twice goddammit.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Wetest day in three years and I had the guys from work and thier families at my place for a xmas bbq:madman:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah, it seems to be the weekends when the weather turns crappy too. 

Anyway, I'm heading out this arvo with a mate to get the bikes muddy.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I entered the Otway this week so I was all keen to go out and do a nice big ride to start preparing for it. It rain Saturday and I woke up on Sunday and just didnt go. Very dissapointing. I did get on the trainer for an hr so I felt like I did something. There is a chance that I will not be able to get another MTB ride in until next year which is a scary thought. Ill have to see if I can sneak the bike in when we visit my parents over chrissy.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Ben_M said:


> I entered the Otway this week ....


Still deciding myself ... 100 k's seems daunting after my 15 km commute this morning into headwinds left me buggered. Good luck with the training though 

No riding for me on the weekend either, though I did go out to the Youies to watch Rd3 of the National DH series. It was very encouraging to see:
1. What looked like 15 - 16yr old girls (in the U19's) getting over the really techy sections pretty easily
2. Everyday dudes getting in there and racing their arses off
3. Amiel Cavalier flying through and winning on a Giant ReignX - obviously the YY track wasn't challenging enough to bring out the Glory (P.S. Waldog - he was running your XT wheels too).

The changes to Bandages & Glory are pretty awesome. Looks like about 500m added on to the finish - albeit a little pedally, but looks like fun too. There are enough B-lines that I could nervously get down there on my little rig too. Maybe we Melburnians should organise a YY day over the Xmas break??


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, I took my wife for an easy trail ride today and she overcooked a downhill corner, flew off the trail, grabbed a fistful of XTR V brake and endo'd! Minor injuries only but much wailing and howling.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Cog Cafe ride this evening. Just Damo and I then Paul happened to ride past and decided to hook up with us. He showed us a beaut flowy downhill trail that I didn't know about. Later, we ran into Damo's mate Steve on the singletrack, and later again another local Rob cruised up. Great to have this happen on the trails, starting to happen a bit more out there lately. Heard on the grapevine Rob Eva has been riding the trails.:thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Cog Cafe ride this evening....


When I get a bit of the fitness back I'd like to check out your Dandenongs trails. You didn't miss much at the Yarra last night. Same ole, same ole... except for the really fast part after the pseudo rocky-area where I was chattering all over the trail at speed because I'd forgotten which way my shock travel remote works and had flicked it into lockout. I'd forgotten what it was like to ride a hardtail.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Did a short hot lap of the Silvan trails this evening. Perfect temperature and the trails were perfect. One can really start pushing into the corners now. One other rider out there plus there was evidence of some other ham-fisted numbskull who'd been skidding into every corner!:nono: :skep: 
Can't believe no-one else is riding during this perfect weather??


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Did a short hot lap of the Silvan trails this evening. Perfect temperature and the trails were perfect. One can really start pushing into the corners now. One other rider out there plus there was evidence of some other ham-fisted numbskull who'd been skidding into every corner!:nono: :skep:
> Can't believe no-one else is riding during this perfect weather??


I've been riding  but posting photos and stuff on my blog more than forums....as i'm just to busy to keep cross posting 

I'm off for a few weeks now and Puddleduck arrives on Friday for a week and we will be riding some Canterbury trails...then we head off somewhere else.... not sure yet.. maybe Queenstown :thumbsup:

I/m also trying to work out a possible heli drop at Arthurs pass with a 3hr downhill ride...... we will keep you posted i'm sure.

In other news... i just entered the 2009 single speed champs in rotorura for April.... which should be alot of fun :thumbsup: hehe.

HO HO HO

More on my blog


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Just want to wish you all a merry xmas and hope that you ride like you stole it!!

All the best.

Paul


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

well siad ILMP  

Woot woot

Braaap braaap

Ho ho ho

Merry merry X all

be well be safe maxxis and ta and someone get a ride in for us too will ya 

chur 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Ho! Ho! Ho! to you to bro  See you for the 09 single speed champs in April (if you don't see me first) 

http://www.viddler.com/player/ac1cfd4e/


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Whoooo woot woot 

I feel the need the need for single speed, time to kick the tires and light the fires!

Yeahhaa sounds good there Paul, dam straight be looking to saddle up for that one for sure, am liking what I read, even if I can only do one lap sit down and have a beer, that will be me, whip something up off TM 

Awesome, enjoy the big day 2morrow dude hope Santa is kind to you, be safe bro:thumbsup: 

C ya when we C ya


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Couple of hours in the hills last night - a little out of shape really. My roady mate has been doing mostly roady miles and not much MTB - so he struggled a little bit as well. Damn in was rocky!

When we got back to his joint we had a quick dip in the pool then quaffed cold Coke. The bikes were sitting in the hot sun. 

All of a sudden PFFFFFFFT! from his back tyre. It turns out he'd sliced the sidewall almost through and the pressure must have gone up enough in the hot sun to pop what was left. LOL. Amazing we even made it back home TBH.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Puddleduck is visiting for a week so we have been riding parts of the Port Hills. More Canterbury rides to come 

http://www.mountainbikingnewzealand.co.nz/2008/12/26/richards-visit-day-one/

http://www.mountainbikingnewzealand.co.nz/2008/12/27/richards-visit-day-two/


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Some great pics there ILMP.

Couple of local trail rides for me - pretty warm here the last few days and the trails are once again dry, loose and dusty. Lots of loose rock and gravel. I have to say I'm loving my dual compound Cortez's in these conditions - I find I can really arc the turns in the loose stuff and the size let's me run them soft for lots of cush.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Bottle Lake forest


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Bottle Lake forest


Ya getting lazy ILMP links and no img direct piccs sheesh, trying to up the traffic to the blogg :lol:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

There ya go :thumbsup:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Haha

I woz just teasing ya, I get to, see on the cool sit too BMU site LOL, plus I'm trying to work out which is the best feed to receive ya updates, I see ya gone all commercial so thought I'd subscribe to get ya latest!

Looks like ya doing a good job between you and 198 keep me interested with goss  
How do I get my avatar on there 

Oh I hooked it into my Yahoo, so not totally useless haha!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Haha
> 
> I woz just teasing ya, I get to, see on the cool sit too BMU site LOL, plus I'm trying to work out which is the best feed to receive ya updates, I see ya gone all commercial so thought I'd subscribe to get ya latest!
> 
> ...


hehe. i was only messin too 

the avatar thing.... um... oh yeah... you need to go to http://en.gravatar.com/ and set it up :thumbsup:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> hehe. i was only messin too
> 
> the avatar thing.... um... oh yeah... you need to go to http://en.gravatar.com/ and set it up :thumbsup:


Ha
'
Those blue shorts are darn right scary, lucky bottle lake wasn't crowded huh 

chur

will check it out!

Is this gonna be a long time full time thing potentially?

congrats anyway and good luck wit it :thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Ha
> '
> Those blue shorts are darn right scary, lucky bottle lake wasn't crowded huh
> 
> ...


Dunno bro- new theme has helped make it easier to navigate...it is still just my blog though.... it just looks nicer! hehe.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

I introduced Richard to some mates and some good old southern island mountain riding yesterday 

We headed to Craigieburn and went exploring for the day  Lots of climbs and hike a bike. Richard did alright considering!

It was one of the best adventures (of many!!) since I arrived here... man the air is kinda thin when you get upto 6000M  Having your left pedal shite out on you too makes things quite interesting as well 

Read more and see piccies here


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

That is one ride I want to do when I come - epic adventure!
Edit: Err...Maybe not, just read the blog account, poor Rich!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ILMP dam I'm totally envious you bastid  

Well done looks like an epic ride, bet it was a hoot coming back down, Richard must be stoked getting to see all that back country, wicked dude just wicked, how many hours out on that loop! got to got to got to get out back to the Craigie again dam :thumbsup: 

Awesome bro, you live in the best place in country


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Richard just handed me some of his images- i thought i'd share a few 





































p.s. he did ok out there! especially since he has ridden some serious South Island trails this week!!!

Infact he has been out all day sight seeing too!!! I think that will send him over the edge!!! LOL


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Magnificent scenery.

Myself and a part time roadie mate did a couple of hours of rocky singletrack yesterday - some close calls with sticks in spokes and rear mechs......


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice pics ILMP & co. Very otherworldly up top of those hills.

Just got back from a Youies ride. HEAPS of work's been done out there. Bottom of Cressy has been re-worked with some perfectly placed huge berms to maintain heaps of speed and avoid washout corners. Plus a few jumps incl. a 12 footer which one of my riding buddies wiped out on bad. Travs diamond track has been extended at the bottom to include some tech climbing areas and incorporate some of the huge granite boulders out there. This may have all been done prior to when I was out there watching the round of the Nats, but we didn't check out other trails that day - just the DH track. We rode down this too - though I chickened out on a lot of the really gnarly stuff. Bit too much for my little trail bike and no armour (or confidence). 8in duallies make it look so easy.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

New years eve i rode with spence on Porthills to Vic park (man oh man the wolf loves it when it turns nasty!) & new years day Richard was on his feet again and ready to ride so I took him on the best ride in the Hills. Port Hills to Taylors mistake.. a very coastal route with everything from rocky single track, big climbs and coasty fire roads 

More info and piccies here



















_________

More info and piccies here


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> That is one ride I want to do when I come - epic adventure!
> Edit: Err...Maybe not, just read the blog account, poor Rich!


No worries! just make sure you arrive early on a Friday so we can hit the trails on the weekend!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome Port stokeage ilmp :thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Awesome Port stokeage ilmp :thumbsup:


yeah  I was feeling it mentally though on the rocky technical downs after being on the bike 6 days out of 7  Friday felt quite odd too as i had to wear normal clothes - instead of showering and getting geared up and heading to the trails! lol

I'm kicking back for a few days before a group of us are hitting Hamner and then if all goes to plan (and the weather behaves) I'm off to Queenstown early next week to meet up with Rich for some more shenanigans :thumbsup:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> yeah  I was feeling it mentally though on the rocky technical downs after being on the bike 6 days out of 7  Friday felt odd as i had to wear normal clothes- instead of showering and getting geared up!!! lol
> 
> I rest Friday and Saturday before Hamner with mates and then Tuesday I'm off to Queenstown to meet up with Rich for some more shenanigans :thumbsup:


Awesome mang am so envious!

Just doing same daily routine but enjoying al!l a piccs keep em coming especially Hanmer and Central when ya get there if ya can hook it up!

I hear they felled the Yankee Zephyr 

Ya Lucky Manus


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Awesome mang am so envious!
> 
> Just doing same daily routine but enjoying al!l a piccs keep em coming especially Hanmer and Central when ya get there if ya can hook it up!
> 
> ...


I'll have photos bro - no worries there!

I've not really ridden Hamner- only once when i first arrived some 12+ months back.... and it was solo and i got lost :cryin: 

So if we make it there (i say make as the weather may turn) it will be great to explore the tracks.

I hear the Yankee Zephyr is dead.... bummer  RIP 

Enjoy your weekend bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

7 riders + Bardi the trail dog at the Cog Cafe social ride this evening, including Cowpat who was along for a look. There was a moment that screamed out for a helmet cam, Three riders (me last) chasing Bardi down a fast descent with whippy corners, Bardi has terrible trail manners so John and Cowpat had to get half off the track at high speed to get by and then I was on her tail before she pulled away. Would've been a great clip.
Good to be on the bike after a hectic week.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

A good ride from the Cog. I'll have to head out again when I can, maybe with the singlespeed for even more punishment. The aqueduct singletrack and Mitchell's "tennis-racquet" track are excellent. Thanks to all for showing me around.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Time restrictions meant I couldn't make it out to the Dandey's & back for Hud's Cog ride, so I hit up the Yarra trails with Waldog and a newbie friend of his. Pace was nice & relaxed which suited us all, though at the last ST entrance I sped up and noticed Waldog sitting on my rear tyre - game on! After about 10 seconds of racing I rounded a corner to find another rider heading towards me at similar high speed. We missed each other by a bee's dick I reckon - a poorly hung bee at that. A split second later Waldog was up on his front wheel braking not to hit us both. The other rider looked really familiar - turns out he was a guy I met a few years ago further down the trails towards town. He and his partner (Jason & Kylie ... talk about destiny) were extremely kind in helping me after I'd come off and face planted a rock, breaking my nose. It's nice bumping into people like that again. It's just lucky we didn't literally bump into each other as we'd probably both be heading to emergency.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Seriously I need to get my act together and get to a Cog ride... it's just I don't get home from work till 6.30pm but I think I need to leave early next time and get out there dang it! Can someone just confirm that I have the date right Thursday 12 Feb 6.30pm is the next one? I can't commit this far out as I have a gig on Friday 13 Feb and well Valentines Day on the 14 Feb night but I will tentatively put it on the calendar which is always a good sign.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Generally every 1st and 3rd Thursday which makes it 22nd of Jan for the next. Though often a few people turn up on the 'off' nights.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

cowpat said:


> A good ride from the Cog. I'll have to head out again when I can, maybe with the singlespeed for even more punishment. The aqueduct singletrack and Mitchell's "tennis-racquet" track are excellent. Thanks to all for showing me around.


Plenty more riding to be done in the area too, Casper. Last night was just an introduction. You didn't even see all of Mitchell's trails!

Find your way home ok?


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Jan 22, should have the singlespeed running again by then - I'll aim to be there. Mitchell has been way busy doing good work. Got home ok, will be able to cut the drive time down significantly once I learn where all those squiggly roads go.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Some months ago a thread was started on MTBR by some folk wanting some info and photos on spots to ride some bikes while tripping around New Zealand. Summer and co. decided on Christchurch so we exchanged a few emails and penciled in some dates to ride Port Hills together when they visited.

Due to the weather forecast of heavy rain in Queenstown this week my trip there to meet up with Richard was binned so I was free yesterday to show the group around a few tracks in the Hills. With temperatures above 33 degs and my legs still recovering from a ride in the hills the evening before, It was going to be a long hot day 

I met Summer, Paul & Co. at Natural High here in Christchurch City where they had arranged to hire some Cannondale Rush bikes for the day. After a fair bit of setup, chatting and brake lever swapping we headed to the base of the Hills and took a sharp left towards the Rapaki Track. Chatting on route I discovered that they had visited quite a few locations in NZ since arriving on the 26th December and were from Vegas, Nevada USA and their local trails are Bootleg Canyon. How cool is that!?

A ride that usually takes 2.5hrs took 6.5hrs!!! It was a long day- but great to meet up with some more like minded souls 

In the past 3 weeks i think i've ridden 17days........ lol. I go back to work on Monday and i'm looking forward to the rest  haha. It has been an epic 3 weeks!

More info and images here.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Trav and I made the trip from Melbourne to Forrest on Saturday. We rode the tracks to the south: numbers 1 - 6. Track 3 is great, 6 is a ripper! Awesome. Then a short ride up the bitumen to the tracks to the north and we rode 7 and 9, nice and cruisy after burning most of our energy on the northern tracks - but then track 9 throws you down a gully full of berms - wow! Yes it's 400 km round trip from Melbourne but a great day out - get out there early if you want to get home for dinner!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> Generally every 1st and 3rd Thursday which makes it 22nd of Jan for the next. Though often a few people turn up on the 'off' nights.


Just thought I'd let ya's know I'll be at the jan 22 ride all things being equal.

6.30pm right?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Went to Lysterfield on the weekend with Waldog and riding buddy from Gippsland. Looks like they're finally fixing up the oft-flooded Redgum trail - there was a snaking pile of granite-chip laid out with tape closing that section of trail off. Still noticed a rider coming out the other end after we detoured though. 

The berms have had some work done on them too. I must admit I was hoping they'd bulldoze and start again but it looks like they're just smoothing them out and adding a bit of size to them. The problem I've always found is that the engles of entry & exit don't seem right. At least, compared to berm placement throughout the Youies, or the berm track at Stromlo - where each corner seems to be the perfect radius to maintain speed. Only about 50% of them are right I'd say.

Was a good ride though - hot too. The picnic area was chockers with families as well. It sucks riding though other people barbeques though - especially at the end of a ride when you're hungry. A few Indian families had some curries going as well that smelled amazing.

Oh and if anyone here was out there and lost a multi-tool, PM me.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Was also at Lysty on Sunday morn at like 7.00am and the new areas they are fixing are coming up great. Heaps smoother all over the place. Yeah and I have started parking at Hallam Nth road as the BBQs were making me way too hungry...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> Went to Lysterfield on the weekend with Waldog and riding buddy from Gippsland. Looks like they're finally fixing up the oft-flooded Redgum trail - there was a snaking pile of granite-chip laid out with tape closing that section of trail off. Still noticed a rider coming out the other end after we detoured though.
> 
> The berms have had some work done on them too. I must admit I was hoping they'd bulldoze and start again but it looks like they're just smoothing them out and adding a bit of size to them. The problem I've always found is that the engles of entry & exit don't seem right. At least, compared to berm placement throughout the Youies, or the berm track at Stromlo - where each corner seems to be the perfect radius to maintain speed. Only about 50% of them are right I'd say.
> 
> ...


Good place for a spin lysty aye. As for those berms.... CRAP is what comes to mind.

I reccomend riding up the berms in the opposite direction to the normal route. Great little climb that :thumbsup:

Food wise... i'm the same. I avoid teh route throught teh centre of the city on my way home from the hills as there must be 50 food places pumping out their goodness!! lol


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay! This thread is working for me again.

Started off early with a few runs WiIlans Hill in the middle of town, then made my way out through the burbs and to the quary and silverlight reserve. Followed this up with 2 1/2 laps of the 3hr (now 6hr) track. I took the scenic root home via the river trail. Managed to scare the crap out of a cow (and myself) taking a corner. Summer, riding along side the river, you have to have a swim, even if it is a very short one. Knicks are much better than baggies when swimming, the ride home was a bit.....yuk.

70ks in a bit over 4hrs.

Did better than my mate. He went over the wrong part of a log at Livingstone, hit the deck and broke his collarbone. We have a ride up in the NSW High Country in a few weks so he is not looking good for that, hope someone else knows where to go.....


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Aye on the berms at Lysty. I'm happy someone built them, because different terrain is always good for a bit of fun, but if they were to ride down the new improved Cressy Climb at the Youies or Track 9 at the Otways they might be seriously disappointed in all their hard work. 'Doze them and get Travis from the Fat Tyre Flyers who's been working hard at the Youies to rebuild them I reckon (no offence intended to the original builders). Organise a social ride to collect money to pay for the work and I'd be in in a shot.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

cowpat said:


> Organise a social ride to collect money to pay for the work and I'd be in in a shot.


+1

Great idea.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> ... 'Doze them and get Travis from the Fat Tyre Flyers who's been working hard at the Youies to rebuild them I reckon...


Totally. Heck, to be honest the whole Youies crew should just take over Lysty completely.


----------



## Bob75 (May 16, 2008)

My first post in this thread, and another Lysterfield rider from Sunday morning, set off about 8.00.
Even at that time, it was pretty busy. Did a good, fast couple of hours with a mate who is pretty quick.
It was my first ride on the reworked berms, and yeah, they could be much better, but it is still a huge improvement over what was developed for the Comm Games.
Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

If I had of known i would have met some of you guys for a ride at Lysty. Seems like it was the place to be on the weekend. Was all fired up still from beechworth too. Although I might of given Bob75's ride a miss, bit too quick for me:thumbsup:

Bob75, maybe a kananook track ride this Friday evening ? 

Cheers


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

chumbox said:


> Just thought I'd let ya's know I'll be at the jan 22 ride all things being equal.
> 
> 6.30pm right?


Yup. 6.30. We leave on the dot if there is no-one else in sight, so ring if you're a bit late.
Really, for those coming from some distance away, there is only tme for 1.5 - 2.0 hours riding which may or may not be worthwhile. We'd be better off organising a weekend ride some time, so a bit more justice can be done to the trails. That said Cowpat came from G'borough.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> Yup. 6.30. We leave on the dot if there is no-one else in sight, so ring if you're a bit late.
> Really, for those coming from some distance away, there is only tme for 1.5 - 2.0 hours riding which may or may not be worthwhile. We'd be better off organising a weekend ride some time, so a bit more justice can be done to the trails. That said Cowpat came from G'borough.


1.5 - 2 hours is perfect for me as I'll need to get home to me wife and daughter at some point and all sounds great. And hats off to cowpat!


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I only drove from Greensborough...I didn't ride from there. Surprisingly it takes no longer to drive to Silvan than Lysty anyway and Hud et al ride hard enough that 2 hours is enough.


----------



## Bob75 (May 16, 2008)

Hi Sicwombat, yeah it was a pretty fast ride through Lysterfield, but you know I like to stop and have little rests along the ride, so it all works out fine.
Kananook on Friday sounds fine. Say 6.00?


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey, 6pm is fine. Meet at the fire station / entrance to boat ramp traffic lights ?


----------



## Bob75 (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking of that spot too.


----------



## aloo95 (Jan 11, 2009)

my friend went 2 thredbo 2 go dh biking in his saftey course ($199 for the saftey course only) 1 girl snaped her forks and brok her jaw and all i can rember bout wat she was riding was that it was norco


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Did the Castlemaine Club's social ride at the Piney's on the weekend...awesome!

Perfect terrain for a 29er dually Hud :thumbsup:


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Some months ago a thread was started on MTBR by some folk wanting some info and photos on spots to ride some bikes while tripping around New Zealand. Summer and co. decided on Christchurch so we exchanged a few emails and penciled in some dates to ride Port Hills together when they visited.
> 
> Due to the weather forecast of heavy rain in Queenstown this week my trip there to meet up with Richard was binned so I was free yesterday to show the group around a few tracks in the Hills. With temperatures above 33 degs and my legs still recovering from a ride in the hills the evening before, It was going to be a long hot day
> 
> ...


Hey Dawg, I recognise those trails!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

PuddleDuck said:


> Did the Castlemaine Club's social ride at the Piney's on the weekend...awesome!
> 
> Perfect terrain for a 29er dually Hud :thumbsup:


*Fume* Wish I'd known about that! I've done a couple of those, one in Pineys and another in what I think may be Jubbaland. Whatever that 2nd one was it's up there in the top rides I've ever done. Is there a mailing list for them?
Still bearing the duallie in mind, it might happen.:thumbsup:


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Could try the "inform me of events" box on the Castlemaine Cycles website if it works. Rocky Riders website has a calender of upcoming rides out there too.

Maybe we need a "What are we going to ride on the weekend - and you're welcome to join in" thread.

Went up to Mt Buller today. Nice and cool up there. It would be worth a day's cross country riding on the new tracks up there with the Mirimbah shuttle (see www.mirimbah.com.au, runs on the weekend only). Could get runs down Klingsporn and Delatite River tracks as well as the new tracks, even a trip out to Stirling. No need for a lift ticket or to do the downhill runs, there's plenty enough there.

BTW I've ridden the Pineys/Moonlight Flat loop on a singlespeed but must say it is a whole lot more fun on a dually. But if you're game I'll take it on again.

Edit: Oh that was "29er dually" whoops. But the challenge still stands...


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Finally got to the COG Social Ride last night. Admittedly some of it was tough on the SS and stretching for me as a whole because I'm not a massive technical rider but overall would do it again in a flash. Had a really good time. Don't mind a bit of stretching personally... would advise anyone thinking of going to just turn up. Great bunch of riders of all types.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Did a big one today. Started off doing a typical Yarra Ridge loop from SG store. But I kept going up Everard Track to Kinglake. Had a coffee and muffin next to the bakery(good!) then back down to Bundy trk to continue the loop as usual. A real awesome descent coming back on the top section of Everard. Hardpack dirt and lots of low long waterbars that don't kick up too much allowing you to hit them at real pace. I'm guessing it was near 60km. Considering adding Mt Jerusalem trk to the valley floor then back up Old Toolangi Rd (track) to Everard - to the loop next week which will be another 10-12km plus a bunch of climbing. 
Pretty pleased with a 4:25 ride time. Otway Odyssey here we come!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Nothing too exciting here - just a 35km loop that I do regularly - it's a sort of "default" ride if I can't be bothered using my imagination. Lots of variations I can do if I get bored with it, singletrack runs off in various directions or I can extend it out to 42k's of rolling open dirt roads. 

I ran into another rider twice at two different points on the loop, but he was going the other way. 

I have to say that it took me a good hour to feel warmed up though - I've been doing HST in the gym and it involves a full body workout three times a week - as a result my quads and hammy's felt a bit heavy and stiff for a while yesterday.

Bloody dry and dusty out too....


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Lysterfield on Sunday morning for who knows how many awesome kms with a friend. Somehow bent my chainring into a small taco when I floored it at one point. Heard this can happen but never thought it would to someone like me who is really no gun rider. That said it really was a budget ring haha


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Went out to St A yesterday for a spin with a mate. Got there nice and early before it got too hot, and was treated to some pretty awesome riding conditions for about 2.5 hours. Easily the hardest riding I've done since coming back from OS with dengue fever in tow (still hanging around actually). But overall the best I've felt while pushing myself too.

Took some pics which I was thinking of putting in the Passion thread to make a break from all the snow pics the North Americans are posting (would live to try riding on snow though).

The bottom of the Motchalls descent is getting pretty overgrown with blackberry scrub which left some nice marks on arms & legs. Ridge Rd is getting a bit rocky in areas. But I still rate the area - real bush riding.

Hud - do you go anywhere near an organic berry farm on the way to Kinglake? A 4WD'ing friend was telling me about it on Sunday...said it was between Kinglake and St A.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Rode all 3 days. Sat was a bash along the Yarra Trails, Sunday was 2 hours on my new road bike (makes a change from the 18 year old beast) and the highlight was yesterday at Woodend, did a lap of the Wombat track, then proceeded to not get lost in the pine plantations. The Wombat track is primo - awesome flow, some downhill sections that are technical'ish, great fun - and I was just in the zone yesterday!!


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Castlemaine! Cowpat, Cowleyd, Alias Pauly, Hud and myself had a great time doing the Pineys ride on Australia Day. 20km of technical, rocky, steep singletrack with a few fireroads to link it all together. Cowpat's GPS said that we had equal time riding and resting!

Great fun and a real workout.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Hud - do you go anywhere near an organic berry farm on the way to Kinglake? A 4WD'ing friend was telling me about it on Sunday...said it was between Kinglake and St A.


That's probably on the Hurstbridge/Kinglake rd somewhere. The way I rode up is quite remote. You can't see much civilisation until your almost to Kinglake, where 3 fireroads intersect.

As for Castlemaine it was really great to be there again. The only area I've ridden with genuine technical singletrack. Amazing stats for the ride like John said. Eg. The first time I asked how far we'd gone it was only 3km!!


----------



## TOM1111 (Aug 8, 2008)

i'l be riding out at glenrock today

cant wait to test out my new mongoose khyber.


already taken it for a spin in the local bush and man having rear suspension rocks
( previous bike was a GT hardtail )


----------



## TOM1111 (Aug 8, 2008)

desperately need some rain here
trails are way to dry.

all the creeks are pretty much empty aswell


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

Where are you Tom? 

I know the trails here in Melb are extremely dry, as this month some places haven't had any rain!


----------



## TOM1111 (Aug 8, 2008)

im up in newcastle

we have had less then 20mm of rain and where the trails are have had even less.
also the max temps have averaged 2c above normal

far to dusty now with no rain in sight


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Had a shocking case of cabin fever after a week of over 40C. 45C yesterday!!
So I headed out for a hot (literally and figuratively)lap of Silvan. 
It was actually quite comfortable while riding but if I stopped it was a sweat-a-rama.
I was also keen to do this ride because towards then end of the Castlemaine ride I started to develop IT band pain.
I have been ridng a lot and this was a bad development 3 weeks out from the Odyssey.
But no pain tonight! I suspected my seat had dropped at Castlemaine and sure enough I measured it at home, it was about 4cm lower than normal. So it looks like this was causing the issue.
Shockingly dry here too, lots of cooked leaves from the canopy covering the trails, but the bracken etc looked half resaonable.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Dust.

Lots of loose gravel.

Miserable kangaroos here and there looking for some respite from the heat and dry. 

That's what my ride took in yesterday. By the time I dragged my slightly hungover carcass out at 9:30 it was already pretty warm but I soaked my Coolmax tank top in cold water and headed out onto the rolling dirt roads to keep a bit of breeze going. 30 minutes my singlet was dry, 10 minutes after that it was soaked with sweat. Came home with a headache....


----------



## TOM1111 (Aug 8, 2008)

seems like im not the only one who is over this dry hot weather


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Daz & I headed out for a lap of Blue Lake yesterday at 6am. Still a little dark on the way there but what an awesome time to ride. Weather was perfect. 

I highly endorse early morning riding. ..... apart from the cobwebs, that is.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Still no chainring for my SS but no worries just took my daughter out for a 10km spin on the old bike. Seriously there is no better workout than sticking ~10kg worth of child on ya bike and haulin it around... good times, good times  All these weight weenies need to toughen the heck up!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Boring borring and boring. Only word I can think of to describe Sundays ride.

I was suppose to go up to Talbingo and do a ride up in the snowy's but it got postponed. Still wanting to do something big, I decided to ride out to Livingstone (30 odd ks out of town), do a loop on 4 wheel drive track (bit dangerous to ride ST out there solo) and ride home via Uranquinty to get some baked goods, then maybe a lap at Pommi.

I left at 5.30 to try and beat the heat. The ride out was farly cool (compared to what it is during the day) and I got to Livy after just under 2hrs. Did my loop which had a few tough climbs but was a bit of fun. From here it all went downhill. As I turned back onto the main road I got a fairly strong head wind whick I really didnt want. Fortunatly now and then I would turn at right angles to the wind and get a little rest but the head wind still sucked. After finally getting to Uranquinty I realised that before I left, I didnt check my backpack for cash for the Bakery. I only had a little bit of change, just enough for a drink which i really wanted. I left the bakery without any baked goods an headed along beside the railway line back to Wagga. I had had about enough of the flat, hot, windy and boring ride so I canned any ideas of going to Pommi and headed for the river. I finally made it to the beach and cooled off for a while. Jumped back on the bike and headed home. 

Final tally was 92k with 5 hr ride time. I could have easily broken the tone which was kind of my goal but I lost all motivation as the ride was soooo boring.

Wont be doing that again.


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

i spent the week in Mt Beauty and rode every morning until it was too hot about 11 then swam and drank beer to cool off, But today was another great ride not because the venue was good or i went well, but i took my wife out for her first ride in about three years after a huge off, so gently did it and the best thing we are off again on wed down the road from her mums so we have a babysitter.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Scotts Saddle at Mount Hut- Southern Alps.

Lots of piccies and ride report here

Mental climb up in 30+ and fantastic bit of rocky, scree and narrow mountain top trails towards forest cover. I rode maybe 50% of the forest descent while spence and ben rode most of it. Ben having a history of trials riding helped on those switchbacks for shizza.

Flats would have rocked on this track that is for sure!!! No major stacks- but I was being sensible being the first time on this track. It made everything i've ridden to date look tame 

Great day out for sure. I love the mountains!!


















































































p.s. the new gravity dropper is a fantastic bit of kit!!


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks like nice riding out there in NZ...probably better riding weather right now too!

Yesterday did the YR loop on the SS in the arvo. Hot hot hot, but I'm learning to take it real slow on the hills to conserve energy in the heat.

Saturday pretended to be a real roadie, took the road bike out at 6 am to do the Kinglake loop so I could get home before it got hot. Baggy pants, SPD's and a camelbak probably gave me away though...

Should be at the Cog ride this week, looking forward to it.


----------



## TOM1111 (Aug 8, 2008)

i always ride my roadie with a camelbak
its good for carrying spare tubes and other assorted cycling repair gizmo's

the one day i didnt take it i got a flat and walked 4-5km and it took age's


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

We had the first round of our summer series last night, a 30 min "enduro" around Brick Kiln. Was going alright until halfway when the heat and the dust in my mouth got to me. First two laps were much better as I was infront, but once I got overtaken I started chewing on dust. Took it easy from there until the end as it wasnt worth making myself sick. Fortunalty Brick Kiln is on the river so I got to have a swim after. Ended up 3rd ot 4th.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Ben_M said:


> We had the first round of our summer series last night, a 30 min "enduro" around Brick Kiln. Was going alright until halfway when the heat and the dust in my mouth got to me. First two laps were much better as I was infront, but once I got overtaken I started chewing on dust. Took it easy from there until the end as it wasnt worth making myself sick. Fortunalty Brick Kiln is on the river so I got to have a swim after. Ended up 3rd ot 4th.


how exactly is 30mins a enduro? That's how long it takes me to get to one of my rides! lol.

Me thinks that the term "enduro" is not what it used to be!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

"Enduro Definition:
A race that tests endurance 
The term enduro refers specifically to time keeping events."

So I guess 30mins can be enduro as long as you hammer it for 30mins.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

chumbox said:


> "Enduro Definition:
> A race that tests endurance
> The term enduro refers specifically to time keeping events."
> 
> So I guess 30mins can be enduro as long as you hammer it for 30mins.


See this is my definition:

"Mountain Bike Endurance Races can cover very long distances or include many laps. "

Isn't 30 mins and a few laps a XC race?

meh.... what ever.. as long as its a ride


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> meh.... what ever.. as long as its a ride


Touche!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Well......, its a timed event with no set laps and its not a time trial. The idea is so everyone only has to do as many laps as they want.

Yes it is really pushing the term "Endro" but its just a name for a MTB race.



ilostmypassword said:


> meh.... what ever.. as long as its a ride


Exacaley :rockon:


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

*Dirt Crit??*

Sounds like a dirt crit to me.
Speaking of which I did a couple of the ones that were recently run out at Warrandyte
That was fun/ hard

1.1km lap with 50m gain/ lap
30min + 1 lap
1st week I managed 3 and did not do the +1 lap next week did 5 total- man the heart rate was up after that
If he runs another series worth giving a go


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> how exactly is 30mins a enduro? That's how long it takes me to get to one of my rides! lol.
> 
> Me thinks that the term "enduro" is not what it used to be!


Hey bro - you don't know how hot it is  Toothbrushing was a freakin' enduro last week


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I Like Dirt said:


> Sounds like a dirt crit to me.
> Speaking of which I did a couple of the ones that were recently run out at Warrandyte
> That was fun/ hard
> 
> ...


What!?

More info please. Where was the course?


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

I thought this may get some attention
I should have posted after my 1st go

It was on the FTF website I think there was a post on Farkin too

A guy from the FTF has 10 acres at North Warrandyte
He ran a series of 5 crits in his front yard
Ne little track too 1.1 Km switchbacks, bermed corners(somewhat powdery) a jump or 2 a wooden ramp (with a B line) a couple of logs and some steep little climbs.
Basically no time for rest in the lap.
Format was 30min then bell lap

This was real grass roots stuff
The 2 that I did before Xmas had about 15 people racing
I couldn't make the post Xmas ones unfortunately
$5 entry sausage in bread and a can afterwards included on his front lawn

I have not done much racing but this if there was more like this I'd be there
If I see he's running any more I'll post it up here


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Cog ride tonight and it was a corker!
No Damo, but 9 riders headed out including a roadie on his first mtb ride. It was a shock to his system in the ST but by the end he was loving it.
Did a great route with a real mix of trails, I was really pumped.
Got back in the dark but good times.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> Cog ride tonight and it was a corker!
> No Damo, but 9 riders headed out including a roadie on his first mtb ride. It was a shock to his system in the ST but by the end he was loving it.
> Did a great route with a real mix of trails, I was really pumped.
> Got back in the dark but good times.


Sounds like good times. I will get to another in the future I'm sure.


----------



## TOM1111 (Aug 8, 2008)

was going to be a short ride today because of heat but it turned into a half century 

left at 7am and rode some firetrails in the medowie state forest and then decided to cross the highway and check out wallaroo we then got lost and ended up heaps far from home 

55km all up on a mongoose khyber which is a nice 17kg with 2 chainrings at the front.

ran out of water aswell and now im getting a few cramps 

if we get the $950 from the government im getting a garmin edge 705 gps unit so i dont get lost again


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, the stink of the nearby fires was in the air as I headed out this morning. We've had one large fire only about 5km from where I live so it was fairly smoky. 

Stopped for a breather at one point just before a long, steep climb and was pleased to have a nice red and green parrot land nearby to have a look. I managed to whistle it in to within about 20 feet before its curiosity was satisfied and it flew off. 

I think it might be rebuild time for my Reba SL - weeping a little oil out of the LHS seal.....


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

The fires got to St Andrews and burnt along Buttermans and all but cleared everything along Skyline. Had planned to go for a ride up there to test out the my new Trek, but when I heard about the fires, decided I'll let it go for a week or so.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

MTB Dan said:


> The fires got to St Andrews and burnt along Buttermans and all but cleared everything along Skyline. Had planned to go for a ride up there to test out the my new Trek, but when I heard about the fires, decided I'll let it go for a week or so.


I heard from Ross the fires stopped just north of St Andrews. So most of the local trails will still be there. But after seeing the herald sun gallery pics of the burnt out houses on Skyline road I'd say the Everard/Yarra Ridge trails are ash. It's likely Errol has lost his house as most of the houses along Skyline road are burnt.
Edit: Just heard he did lose his house.
Hard to comprehend that a fortnight ago I rode up there to Kinglake and now there is literally nothing left. I'd keep out of the area for at least a month as there will be lots of weakened limbs/trees that will continue to fall. It goes without saying that the loss of singletrack doesn't compare with all the loss of environmnt/property/lives but this is a mtb forum after all...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Edit: Just heard he did lose his house.


Very sad to hear indeed. I think I only rode a small portion of Errol's trail the one time I did YR, and from what you and cowpat have written it sounded like a lot of work went into them since then. I was looking forward to getting fit enough to do that ride again one day.

But yeah - as much work as you can put into MTB trails, it's not as much work as goes into a house and life I guess. 12 dead in Kinglake and 4 in St Andrews. I've been camping down the beach for 2 days and had no idea any of this had happened till late this morning when I got back. Tragic weekend indeed.

Anyway, back on topic - think I might go for a quick spin down the Yarra. Waldog just helped me put some new cranks, cassette and chain on my bike so I should really test them out I think.

Edit: Just got back. Wow ... Amazing what a week of extremely hot weather does to the flora. The only thing green left down there are the eucalypts.

Found a really nice bit of singletrack that I think Woody spoke of several months ago. It runs alongside the Rosanna golf club - a steady climb from the river up to the top of a hill. Get to the top, turn around and fly back down. an extremely fun little track to hit fast.


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

I got out of Marysville yesterday at 3pm, so was cutting it fine...Got home and watched the entire Kinglake Range from Mt Dissapointment east to Everard go up. The loss of life is hard to fathom. I hope there was no one out riding the Bowden Spur DH track? In that heat, i doubt it. I did see a slightly melted DH bike in a ute on the news at Kinglake.

I agree with Hud. There will be debris everywhere throughout those beautiful trails, best stay away for some time i think. I hope Errol and any family are ok.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Shocking dry weather erosion on the trails around here - lots of loose dust, rocks and motorbikes don't mix well! Some spots on the trail were gutters that barely let me pedal. Unfortunately I'm afraid that after a bit of rain the MX'ers will head out and tear the crap out of the trails when the roost out of all the resulting mudholes.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Did the Bushfire Benefit Enduro @ Youies. Solo. I'm feeling it today. Super well organised event. Great spirit. Heaps of industry players donated parts and frames and stuff for the raffle. The day raised $35k. Thanks to the organisers and all those who donated. I was proud to be there.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry I missed the enduro event, sounds like it was a tops day and big thumbs up to the organisers... good thing I stayed home however since Belgrave went up in flames in the arvo.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Sideknob said:


> Shocking dry weather erosion on the trails around here - lots of loose dust, rocks and motorbikes don't mix well! Some spots on the trail were gutters that barely let me pedal. Unfortunately I'm afraid that after a bit of rain the MX'ers will head out and tear the crap out of the trails when the roost out of all the resulting mudholes.


Same thing has happened to my old trails in Narrandera, its very disshartening to turn up once a year to find the trails a mess.

Just a smal 20ish k ride out to pommy and back. Just taking it easy with the Otway THIS WEEKEND! Hopefully my legs will wake up by then, they are rather tired at the moment.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

I hit the Yarra trails for a spin on my single speed yesterday afternoon. I had made a few adjustments and was testing out my new 2.25 maxxis crossmarks as fast rolling high volume tyres to help smooth out the trail with the rigid fork. 

Ended up being a pretty big ride, I started at the chandler highway and rode all the way out to westerfolds park for a lap of the pink ribbon loop before heading back. Ended up being about 4 hrs all up. The bike was perfect so I was going hard the whole time, until I started to cramp a few km's from the end.


----------



## TOM1111 (Aug 8, 2008)

i did NO riding
rained all weekend here so hopefully its washed some of the dust away


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Saturday Cowpat, John and I did 35km in the Dandenongs. Tonight I went out for my last ride before the Otway Odyssey. Mitchell had jetted into town due to bushfire concern so wew went and did his trails. Big improvement over 6 months from his perspective.
Weather for the Odyssey is looking good, few mm of rain would be choice. 
So it's rest and prepare from this point on. See you there Ben_m.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I went out to Wombat for the first time with a mate on Saturday. Nice trails out there. Pretty awesome effort for a bunch of locals and an MTB club on a small budget. Met one of the said locals and had a chat about works in progress, track work days, and Aprils BMC 100 which I would like to think I could manage. Turned out to be only 40mins door to track from my place which is pretty close.

(Hud - your inbox is full)


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

hey guys. have a good one at the Otways aye. lets hope that it is not a mud fest like last year.

happy trails


----------



## Briggsy76 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ride on my own most of the time, but see heaps of guys from the LBS at glenrock lagoon, Newcastle. Have only just gotten a new Teocali and still trying to get used to clips so the slow speed accidents are embarassing. Will be riding with a small group of racers this sat (20km) but will use my single speed because the clay wont effect it as much.
Very jeolous of the track some of you southerners ride, they sound long and awesome. Is there any riding in the Kiewa Valley (between Falls Creek and Woodonga) I have rellies there and I just need the excuse.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Briggsy76 said:


> Ride on my own most of the time, but see heaps of guys from the LBS at glenrock lagoon, Newcastle. Have only just gotten a new Teocali and still trying to get used to clips so the slow speed accidents are embarassing. Will be riding with a small group of racers this sat (20km) but will use my single speed because the clay wont effect it as much.
> Very jeolous of the track some of you southerners ride, they sound long and awesome. Is there any riding in the Kiewa Valley (between Falls Creek and Woodonga) I have rellies there and I just need the excuse.


I would give my back teeth to ride Glenrock and Ourimbah again.:thumbsup: 
I think Vic does have the overall quality and quantity though.
Post up the 'Goose in the 'Post your stable' thread.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> hey guys. have a good one at the Otways aye. lets hope that it is not a mud fest like last year.
> 
> happy trails


There will be plenty of mud - in the lungs. This year will be remembered for extreme dust methinks.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Nothing too exciting here - couple of hours in the local hills with my pal. Got a Maxxis Rendez / Monorail combo on the way that I'm looking forward to trying out.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Popped down the Yarra this morning. Before heading upstream to do the PR trail, we checked out the fire damaged area near the Yarra Flats. Bizarre ... for as long as I've ridden there you haven't been able to see 5 meters into the scrub. All gone now. So has the singletrack - they obviously bulldozed it to get trucks in to put out the spot fires. 

Close call for all the houses in Ivanhoe though - would've been pretty bad had the MFB not gotten there in time.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hope that MTBR'ers who Otwayed met their goals.

I rode the Woodend club social ride on Sunday - good stuff.

Castlemaine club social ride this sunday. http://www.rockyriders.com/


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

PuddleDuck said:


> I rode the Woodend club social ride on Sunday - good stuff.


Was that somewhere near the bottom of Mt Macedon? I met a guy from that club out at Wombat last weekend and he mentioned the a ride near there the weekend of the Odyssey.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Ill go first for the Otwayer's.

Fantastic event! The scenery in the first section was really great, made the climbing worth it. Was feeling really good until all the walking sections which took a bit of momentum away, from then on I just felt fine. The Red Carpet Track, what can I say besides awsome! Had heaps of fun, even though I spent most of the time in traffic trying to get by people but I expected that, so it didnt bother me that much (although who put the slight climb in the middle of the descent?). Would love to give it a run when there is a bit less traffic on course.

The next single track loop was fun although I had started to take the climbs rather slowly. While stretching out on the side of the road after this section I saw a bloke who I rode with about 4 years ago, think his name was Hud . After a quick chat I let him continue while I had some food before getting to the sports ground. I made what could have been a huge mistake here, I continued through without filling my backpack, by the tme I realised i was well into the stage. I only had about 300ml left but luckaly I put a 600 biddon on my bike as a back up for such an occasion so I managed to get through fine. Worst part of that stage, the soft sand, the best part, reading a trail sign that said 'All Burmed Out', after I read it a smile came acoss my face as I knew was going to be in for some fun, and I was. Towards the end of the stage, Hud cought me again. He filled me in on the last stage and he said its all up (bull sh#t I thought to myself, it starts and finishes in the same place), I was about to discover that he was basically right, one very long and slow climb (for me who was espically going slow) but one very awsome single track run back down to the road that took you back to the finish. Got a cheer from my crew and then a high five from Rob the other rider from Wagga just as I crossed the line which put a big smile on my face, it was all over. This was followed up by the best ever tasting Pure Blonde you will ever have. :thumbsup: 

I finished with a time of around 8hrs 15min which was a bit slow but dont really care, I was only there to finish and have fun which I did, well worth the 16hrs worth of driving to get there and back. One thing for sure, I have to get back there to have a proper ride of the trails at Forest, I am very jelous of those of you who live down that way, it looks like an awsome set up.

Good to catch up again Hud, next time hope its more of a social occasion. Hope you ended up finiding the showers, they were on the opposite side to the canteen to the toilets, took us a while to work that one out.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Was that somewhere near the bottom of Mt Macedon? I met a guy from that club out at Wombat last weekend and he mentioned the a ride near there the weekend of the Odyssey.


dat be da one. There was a big turnout of 40+ riders.

We rode from Woodend to the base of Mt Macedon then up the Mt a bit then back to Woodend. These was some AWESOME single track through a pine plantation, which led to a beautiful lake in the middle of nowhere, then up the Mt.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Briggsy76 said:


> Is there any riding in the Kiewa Valley (between Falls Creek and Woodonga) I have rellies there and I just need the excuse.


You have years of excuses ahead of you my friend. To start with there are the three B's Beauty (Mt), Bright and Beechworth, all fantastic places to ride. At Wodonga there are some trails on Feltimber Creek Road and Albury had plenty of trails on Nail Can Hill.

Yet to do some proper riding around Newcastle, but from what ive seen it looks very tasty.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I was going to wait for the results and pics to come up but it looks like it may be a while.
I was riding with a couple of mates from interstate. Friday night we bumped into Cowpat on the main street of A B. Luckily he helped us sort out a problem with Glen's bike. (Basically a new chain on an old cassette. Cowpat, we found an old chain and the problem was gone totally which meant we could all sleep easy.)

Perfect weather though the some fireroads were very dusty, though the ST was not too bad. Had the same experience on the Red Carpet as Ben_M. A bit frustrating. 
Had someone call my name who turned out to be Ben_M, I don't know how he recognised me, anyway good to catch up.
The Downhill before the sledghammer is one of the longest ST downhills I've ever done, perfect gradient. The last ST at the 95km point was the most tech and hard to handle with serious fatigue , good though.
Finished in just over 8hrs and felt pretty good but was filthy from sweat/dust. Could've done it in 7.5 as I did a bit of waiting, but time gets a bit irrelevant.
We were handed a pile of free cheese sandwiches were great, then spent 15mins looking for the showers. Too hard to explain what was going on there...ut:
Pics will be up sometime (from my mates camera).

Had a great day!

See you in Wagga Ben.


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

I did the odyssey too, but i lived up to my name and did it slooooow. i really should have done more than a few rides beforehand, now my but is chaffed, my back is sore and my tricepts are killing but i had a great time. that final single track was great but i managed to eat dirt twice in about 300m big ruts lots of dust and i was ..... knackered. the other two i rode with finished forth last and dnf but the single track has them talking of the kona already. well done to the finishers it was tough im still coughing up dust.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Trav, Rik and I did the Otways 50 km. Trav on his dually and Rik and I on our singlespeeds. A testing ride and something of an epic with all the seriously steep hills and the long queues of riders (me included) walking their bikes up. The uphills, when rideable, were a great challenge and the downhills, even though firetrail, were good fun as the rigid fork meant there was a bit less room for error, and somehow when tucked down it was still possible to catch up with and overtake a few people cruising down on duallies.

Red Carpet gave us all a little trouble in our own way. After a thousand riders had gone through it was pretty trashed and rutted. Trav crashed and burned, Rik walked a fair bit and I ended up with a sore ankle at the bottom from all the jarring, although I can't complain as all but one of the riders I caught up with let me past when convenient and I ended up with a decent run in my "category".

Trav surpassed himself on the steep hills, grinding his way up many hills others were walking, if only because of all the encouragement from other riders (walkers), and Rik did amazingly well given that it was only the about the fifth time he'd ridden his mountain bike, ever.

Next year? Maybe the singlespeed again if I'm way stronger...having to walk all those hills was a bit of a drag, really. I suspect Rik is planning to ride the 100 km on his singlespeed next year. I'm not sure about that myself.


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

Did a lazy 30k in 80 Mins on the YTs this morning.

Still getting used to the new bike and had a play around with rebound adjustment to get it riding the bumps and tree roots perfectly. I did find that now being on a dually, the rear wont skip wide on mid corner tree roots like it did on the old hardtail...loving it! :thumbsup:

Oh...and a token pic of the new ride...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice rig!

Short continued shakedown of my new Rendez / Monorail combo this morning. Singletrack, rocks, roots, and loose crap everywhere.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Spent Saturday morning at Sparrow Hill. The place was packed with people getting ready for the Mont. We have four in our group, Toby, Nick, Katie and myself. Since Stromlo arived I havn't ridden out at Sparrow for quite a while. It was great getting back to sparrow, I really enjoy riding there. We did the outer loop which is about 25k. It was a nice easy post Otway ride for me, while it was the longst ride that Toby has ever done so he was feeling it by the end.

My mate who broke his collarbone about 6 weeks ago got board so he went and brought a helmet cam. He gave it to me to test out at sparrow but unfortunatly the mount was a little loose so the camera just bounced all over the place. Very dissapaointing as some of the trails would look great but it was its first run, so we will do better next time. I did take my SLR (my pack was very heavy) with me and the photos worked so at least we got that.

The two face of Toby
Agressive









Happy









Katie


















Nick









Myself


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Rode the 'Baco' trails at Castlemaine. Dry, rocky and dusty, slippery. Nice. 

There is an awesome section that flows along the bottom of a gully, swooping from side to side with small drops and natural berms ...yeehah!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Ben_M said:


> Spent Saturday morning at Sparrow Hill....


Nice pics, thanks for sharing. Good luck in the race (assuming "we have 4 in our group" means your team of 4 for the race?)


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

I had a big weekend of riding, my brother and I are in training for the BMC 100 classic in April, so it's time to start ramping up the training. Saturday morning we headed out to the You Yangs and did a decent 42km's. Then I on sunday I swapped the trailfox for the singlespeed and we backed up for 50km's on the yarra trails.

We had one particularly intense section on sunday when some guy on a scott spark dumped his mates (they were a bit slow, I think he was showing them the trails for the first time) and followed us through a tight bushy section at full tilt. I was following my brother (who was also on his first time through the trails) and I could hear the guy right behind me. Dave (my bro) was going quickly, but he was holding me up a little as i could feel the presure from the guy behind me. When Dave stuffed up a tricky bit I took my chance to get by him and hit full speed. I wasn't sure whether the guy got past my brother as well, but i could hear someone not far behind me and i thought it might be him. I absolutely floored it (so to speak, what's the bicycle equivalent of flooring it in a car?) and gave it everything i had. We'd been riding for a couple of hours at this point so I had excellent feel for the bike and the trail but my legs were starting to burn pretty hot. I've never attacked a section of trail so hard, everytime I thought I'd opened up a little gap I'd hear the scrabbling of tyres and the crushing of leaves not far behind. I was praying for the end of the section to appear soon because the pace was insane. It finally opened out onto the main trail and I could have a rest and look back. I was relieved to see that it was Dave that was not far behind me, but the guy on the scott was not far behind him either. We said good-day to the guy on the scott and he turned around to go find his friends who were probably a fair way back. I think he was a bit dissapointed, but we were relieved because we couldn't have keep up that pace any longer.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Nice pics, thanks for sharing. Good luck in the race (assuming "we have 4 in our group" means your team of 4 for the race?)


Ha, didnt even thnk about that. Thanks, but I wont be there. Nick and Katie were mumberling about getting a team together. Everyone I spoke to was practicing for the Mont, one lady even thought I was on her team!

If anyone wants to make themselves feel sick by watching a really bouncy run down Bobsled, this video is for you :crazy:. Seemed a waste to ride with a camera on my head for 2hrs and not do anything with the footage. I hit 45k somewhere here so it was always going to be a bit shakey.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Ben_M said:


> If anyone wants to make themselves feel sick by watching a really bouncy run down Bobsled, this video is for you :crazy:. QUOTE]
> 
> Holy crap I watched it and it gave me a seizure. It's worse for your health than that video from 'The Ring'!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Solid 1.5 hours at Lysty. Really gave my new chainring a workout and it rides like a dream. Couldn't take my usual route from my door to Lysterfield via Birdlands Reserve as it was on fire last week and is still closed so had to drive but Lysty is great, I love it out there even though it's probably not the best park going around.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Ben_m, at least my dodgy videos dont look so bad now !:thumbsup: 

Cheers


----------



## TOM1111 (Aug 8, 2008)

did ourimbah last weekend and even had a go at the downhill track
which was above my ability level 

the xc track is pretty sweet though especially the rollercoaster


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey, rode from Woori Yallock along the warburton trail then up into the hills and rode along the Oshanessy aquaduct trail. Only about 2-3 kms of single track, the rest was vehicle tracks. Good workout though with a few steep climbs. Total of 45 kms. Rode this same track a few months ago and struggled. Today nailed it, could have rode another 10 - 15 kms, seemed to have heaps of energy to burn.

Cheers


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

sicwombat said:


> seemed to have heaps of energy to burn.


Can I have some then?

Am suffering from Training for the Otway Syndrone. Am lacking a bit of motivation  Just need to get out there and have some fun. I can see a DH session coming on, just need the time and energy.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Ben_M said:


> Am suffering from Training for the Otway Syndrone.


Know what you mean, afterwards it was kind of a relief, like have sat an exam you'd been preparing for.

Easy solution though - sign up for the BMC 100. That'll keep you going for another 6 weeks. Plus the MAD ride, good training ride for the BMC and good fun too.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

cowpat said:


> Easy solution though - sign up for the BMC 100. That'll keep you going for another 6 weeks. Plus the MAD ride, good training ride for the BMC and good fun too.


Would be nice but ill be somewhere in Europe then (yes poor me). Bad timing for a trip I tell ya, so many events that I could have done but will be miles away (or just getting back with no fitness).

The Buller Fesival would be perfect medication but new house and holiday means no money :sad:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

how did you all do at the otways btw..... good event?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> how did you all do at the otways btw..... good event?


We all finished. There are a few write ups from post #1383.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Ben_M said:


> Can I have some then?
> 
> Am suffering from Training for the Otway Syndrone. Am lacking a bit of motivation  Just need to get out there and have some fun. I can see a DH session coming on, just need the time and energy.


I know what you mean. Yesterdays session at Wombat was a chance to blow out the cobbies. Up until yesterday I'd only been doing short rides and was suffering from lethargy and little motivation. Wombat is so fun and the whole 21km loop demands you go hard.
Those that turned up were Alias Pauly and his bro Dave, MTB Dan, H_bro, myself and a mate, Chester. Chester hasn't been MTBing for some time but did very well considering.
Great day and the Woodend Bakery lived up to expectations.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

No riding on the weekend, but did a couple of laps of Wombat track after work...with the last half of the 2nd lap in the dark 

The trails are very different in the dark, their technical nature comes to the fore :yikes: Thankfully none of the incidents were serious.

After-work rides on Monday night ROCK :rockon::rockon:, they make the weekend seem that much longer.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

A lot of hauling my daughter around on the carrier... woo it's a work out for sure.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Yesterdays session at Wombat was a chance to blow out the cobbies....


Is that your bro on the log ride? Nice ... I chickened out the 2 times I've tried that one (pain of last 2 crashes still close to mind).


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Is that your bro on the log ride? Nice ... I chickened out the 2 times I've tried that one (pain of last 2 crashes still close to mind).


Yep. Next time I will do it...


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

Had a great ride out a Wombat as Hud mentioned.

Never ridden there before and now it sits at the top of the list of places to ride. A pity it's so far away though! Next time I'll try for two laps *WITHOUT* cramping up at the bottom of the last hill...

Thanks to Hud, Alias Pauly and co for being tour guides.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Log ride was easy, just don't go too slow!

Highlight of the ride for me was a step-up/log rollover. Anyone who has been there will probably know it, it's in the last quarter of the ride... It's a fairly big log that you need to hit at a bit of speed, get the front wheel up and your momentum will carry you over. The ground level on the other side of the log is actually not much lower than the log so it's really more of a step up. It looks hard but it's not really. So if you're an inexperienced rider you would be really impressed to see someone do it!

Anyways that's the background of it. Reason it was the highlight was because on the second lap, Paul, Dave, Hud and I were going flat to the boards, and very close together. When we got to this log, there was a guy in his forties and a bunch of little kids on bikes just on the other side of it. Bang bang bang bang, the four of us hit the log and got up and over it in perfect sequence! I didn't see the looks on the kids' faces but I'm sure it would have been the expression of grom adoration! We just kept riding and disappeared into the distance leaving them to wonder. Ha! It still makes me chuckle!


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

Did a bit over 40K's yesterday. Started at the You Yangs. was doing fine until i had a bit of a panic attack on the rock garden in the junction track. I can normally clear it but i just couldn't hook up anything in there so ended up walking half of it  Really pissed of with myself for that. Ended up doing about 20-odd K's there. Then my friend suggests we go to where he sometimes rides around the maribyrnong river. He showed me some nice little single track there which i didn't even know existed. Ended up doing about 20K's there.

So all in all a good days riding (except for me wussing out a bit)


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Hud's brother said:


> Anyways that's the background of it. Reason it was the highlight was because on the second lap, Paul, Dave, Hud and I were going flat to the boards, and very close together. When we got to this log, there was a guy in his forties and a bunch of little kids on bikes just on the other side of it. Bang bang bang bang, the four of us hit the log and got up and over it in perfect sequence! I didn't see the looks on the kids' faces but I'm sure it would have been the expression of grom adoration! We just kept riding and disappeared into the distance leaving them to wonder. Ha! It still makes me chuckle!


Yeah the sections on the second lap at full tilt were definitely the highlight. Just when I thought I might have opened up a gap on the person behind me I'd make a tiny mistake on a corner and loose the valuble meters I'd spent so much energy to gain.

Woodend has been added to my list of regular places to ride, excellent trails. Thanks to the guys who came for the ride, good company makes it a whole lot more fun......


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

Hud's brother said:


> Anyways that's the background of it. Reason it was the highlight was because on the second lap, Paul, Dave, Hud and I were going flat to the boards, and very close together. When we got to this log, there was a guy in his forties and a bunch of little kids on bikes just on the other side of it. Bang bang bang bang, the four of us hit the log and got up and over it in perfect sequence! I didn't see the looks on the kids' faces but I'm sure it would have been the expression of grom adoration! We just kept riding and disappeared into the distance leaving them to wonder. Ha! It still makes me chuckle!


...at which point I came along whilst they were still waiting there, and having not made it the first time around (lack of momentum) I was determined to make it the second. So I built up some speed and cleared it no problems. It was then that they said they were waiting for me in the hope that they might "see a casualty"... Thankfully that wasn't going to be me


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Good pics guys.

I headed into the loose, rocky, dusty steep crap not far from home - TBH I felt a bit sluggish as I'd had a couple of scotches with my mum and wife before my ride and all I felt like doing was kipping under a tree.  

Loving those new Maxxis tyres, and I see the seller has another Rendez and Monorial on eGay.


----------



## Bob75 (May 16, 2008)

Finally some riding worth posting from the weekend for me.
Stayed in Apollo Bay for the long weekend and somehow managed 3 good rides in Forrest and maintained the family harmony.
We (Cam and I) were out there about 40 minutes into the first ride on the Yaughter trails when we meet another MTBer, introductions...turns out to be Jeff Fox, the local guru. Quite fast on a bike too.

We ended up doing about 2 hours on Yaughter trails Saturday, organised another ride for Sunday morning with Jeff and a mate of his, which was another great ride, linking together all the best bits.

Monday morning was my solo effort on Red Carpet (I think that is what it is called) heading from forrest alongside the reservoir area. Rough enough on the downhill that I was cramping in the arms by the end of the 1 hour ride!

All up it was a great weekend away, with the bonus of many hours of magic singletrack.
Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> Yep. Next time I will do it...


Hud, you were so close to riding it when I was out there, thought you would have cleared that log ride by now. Dont think, just do. Worked for me. I agree with your bro, easy just dont go too slow.






Thought i'd just add that video, suprised myself with that one 

Cheers


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice log ride. Why do all these cool trails have to be sooo far away!!!!!

Had my post Otway feel good ride last night. Ended up being the complete opposite to what I intended on doing. I was going to get out my body armour and do a bit of DHing, but teaching and meetings this week meant that I didnt have the time. I rode the Norco to work (instead of the old Repco Racer) and went straight after work. Within 10 mins I was up the top of the trails looking back down.










Things were not as perfect as they could have been. The bike had brake levers with way too much travel, rear tyre with no grip and a large back pack with my work clothes, spares and SLR camera so every time I went down something steep the bag would push the back of my helmet which would push my head forward which meant I had way too much weight over the front.

All this just added to the ride. I was a bit all over the place and on the edge on the descents but thats why it was fun. I was feeling fast as well with lots of energy (sicwombat must have sent that extra energy up this way so thanks for that :thumbsup: ) and I was nailing a lot of very hard climbs which made me happy.

Ride was only about 1 1/4hrs long and probably less than 10k but it was heaps of fun. I am going to try and do a ride straight from work more often, maybe once a week or once a fortnight.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Couple of hours on the singletrack near home with a roadie mate - stick in his rear mech near tore his derailleur off and left him with a dose of "clickety clack" gears for the rest of the ride. 

Ran into three blokes who ride on the opposite side of town and who had come across in search of new singletrack, some of which they found and quite liked.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Trav, Dan (visiting from the US of A, but originally from Oz) and I headed out to Moonlight Flat, Castlemaine on Sunday. Raining most of the way there out of Melbourne, dry at Pineys and perfect riding weather - cool, a bit of sun every now and then, tacky tracks and no dust. The tracks were well covered with pine needles as if no one had ridden them for years - especially in the nothern half. It was great get back there again. Awesome.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

cowpat said:


> Trav, Dan (visiting from the US of A, but originally from Oz) and I headed out to Moonlight Flat, Castlemaine on Sunday. Raining most of the way there out of Melbourne, dry at Pineys and perfect riding weather - cool, a bit of sun every now and then, tacky tracks and no dust. The tracks were well covered with pine needles as if no one had ridden them for years - especially in the nothern half. It was great get back there again. Awesome.


Sounds great. I'm getting keen on doing the Melton-Gisbourne singletrack route. This cooler weather should be ideal for it. Perhaps it could be an MTBR ride if there is interest.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Melton-Gisborne singletrack - I'll be in that. I'm ok for Saturday. By the way there's singletrack (well - a track on the side of the road clearing) from about 1 k out of Gisborne all the way to Wombat forest too. There isn't singletrack all the way to the Wombat loop though, not that I know of anyway.

Hope to get to the Cog ride this Thursday too, Trav is going to try to make it as well.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Good night ride up the Yarra.*

LIGHTS, LIGHTS, LIGHTS!!!!

I've had to use them twice now in recent rides, it's getting dark earlier!!!! Anyway, had a good spin up the Yarra to Pink Ribbon and back, felt pretty good. Was joined by Nuclear Powered and one of my mates.

Weird thing is that i didn't see a single other rider?

Anyway.....

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Certainly is cool to be needing lights again, we needed lights for more than half the ride. 8 of the Cog crew turned up for an unofficial ride. (Including Cowpat. Piker piked, unfortunately)
Rode a new trail which adds a lot and it was a full body workout by the end. 21km of great riding.
2 new rigs had there first showing tonight, Mitchell on his El Mariarchi SS and another guy on a Carver 96er SS - there is a real cycling sub culture developing out here in the east.:thumbsup: 

Next week a Doongala loop is planned if everything works out.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Mitchell on his El Mariarchi SS


Mitchell's back?

As Waldog mentioned - good ride last night. Great for me actually as I managed to keep up with Waldog and his whippet mate from Gippo riding an Anthem. Hopefully a turn for the better.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Got some pics with my (new) phone of the aforementioned new rides.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Hud, that's a great selection of SS rides. That Carver looks very similar to the COG test Carver which I rode a couple of weeks ago, was suprised at how well the 96er rode. Nice bikes. I have a very soft spot for Salsa for some reason generally...


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

!

Once upon a time long long ago if you had a singlespeed you were the odd one out. At the Cog rides it is by far the opposite. The new world order is here.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

chumbox said:


> Thanks for the pics Hud, that's a great selection of SS rides. That Carver looks very similar to the COG test Carver which I rode a couple of weeks ago, was suprised at how well the 96er rode. Nice bikes. I have a very soft spot for Salsa for some reason generally...


That is the test Carver, Damo sold it, obviously.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

cowpat said:


> !
> 
> Once upon a time long long ago if you had a singlespeed you were the odd one out. At the Cog rides it is by far the opposite. The new world order is here.


You're spot on there. When Hud first met Damien he was getting the shop ready to open. Hud could see it was going to be a bike shop so he went to have a chat with Damo. He came home and told me later that "The guy who runs the shop rides a _29er singlespeed!!!_" We thought he was an absolute freak!! Now there are singlespeeds everywhere. Hud has one, and I want one!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

St Andrews ride today, 8 riders, 7 were MTBR members:thumbsup: 
A couple peeled off early due to not feeling great, but the remainder pushed on to do a grueling 43km (1000+m) in the heat. 
We were pleasantly suprised by some new trails. 
Carnage-a-plenty with an OTB incident plus a bent hanger, extreme chain between hub and spokes jammage, SHIMANO XT mech malfunction etc etc. Two hours spent yarning at tops of hills, in shade etc>

Biggest lesson was to see the value of carrying a spare hanger. It saved Alias Pauly a 5km slog back to the car.


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks Hud, good ride today. I've got the frozen peas on my shoulder right now!


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Re. the jammed chain. Now you know why bikes come with the crummy looking plastic disc inboard of the rear cassette!

Since I was unable to get to St Andrews yesterday (home duties...) I took myself up to Silvan in the afternoon to check out the new tracks up there. I rode from the Cog and only rode Mitchell's three trails, including, for the first time, his latest effort. It was quite a workout! The newest track isn't really run in yet but it is already good to ride and will be even better after a few more riders have been over it. 

I managed to clear a couple of obstacle for the first time too, which was satisfying. One was successfully getting up and over the big dirt hump on the middle track. Hud told me he had done it on the Niner so I thought I should give it a go...

Great riding up there.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting pics Hud - didn't even see you taking any. Was a great day for riding and I was stoked to get out there with y'all even if I left early.


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

Took a mate out to the You Yangs yesterday, just around Kurrajong and a bit of the Junction track to see if he liked it. First time he's ever been out on dirt. Naturally he's hooked, so next time i'll take him up to stockyards to give it a bash.

Always a great feeling when people realise you aren't crazy about this whole 'mountain biking' thing :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Spent Saturday morning helping prepareing the trails for the 6hr this weekend.

Sunday morning I rode said trails. Had intended on doing 2 laps but a flat on the ride out there and another pinch flat on the downhill I decided to go home, didnt really feel like using patches if I ended up with another punture (plus not much riding since the Otway has my fitness level rather low).


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Rode my slick-shod Jamis hardtail down to the shops yesterday evening to buy 5 onions, 4 small cans of coconut cream and a bottle of white vinegar. It wasn't exciting, but it was a ride!

When preparing to go I realised I didn't have anything to lock the bike to the bikestand while I was inside. So I improvised with a bent coathanger and a padlock! Not 100% secure as the coathanger hook could be unwound if you were really serious, but hey it worked because the bike was still there when I returned.

John


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud's brother said:


> So I improvised with a bent coathanger and a padlock!


Nice. Ironic that you used something that, when unwound, is great for sliding down the door of some cars to break into them.

As for WDWAROTW, Cowpat, myself and 3 others (Daz, Kristian & Jas) spent a yesterday on Horse Hill, Mt Buller doin the DH thang. All bar Cowpat hired some 09 Giant Glory DH1's (Cowpat's 6.6 was in DH mode with platforms and zero seatpost length) and we all tore up the tracks for a full-on day before heading down Klingsporn for a shuttle ride back up the mountain (Note: Mirimbah shuttle crew very friendly and good for trail knowledge of the area).

Don't know if it was the perfect weather, the fact that the hill was pretty empty since most of the Vic DH crowd would've been at Mt Baw Baw for a series race, the awesome bikes we'd hired or just the fun of spending a day doing chairlift riding with fellow MTB mates, but I reckon that was the most fun I've had in years. Despite the fact that I pancaked at really silly speeds over loose, jagged shale flying down Klingsporn (thank you: Dainese pressure suit and FF helmet, sorry: favourite old T-Shirt - it was a good few years), and despite the fact that I kinda feel like I've been taken to with phone books & a couple of batons, and spent a good hour in a radox bath today. Despite all that, .... best ... day ... ever.

I could quite easily give up climbing hills and just stick to riding 20kg bikes down them instead (no mentioning your bike weight Cowpat, and the fact that you can school most people up a hill on it).

Will post pics (maybe in passion thread) soon.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Went for nice long ride yestie around the reopened Birdlands Reserve area (from bushfires) which has some of the best views this city has to offer and then across to Lysterfield and back with a friend.

Went out again later yesterday for a 5km gravel ride with my daughter...

Good day all round.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

No weekend ride as I was attending a "shed warming" and sucking down some of those deadly (now cheaper!) alcopops. 

Just got back from a very hilly session on a track I thought I knew well - took a wrong turn and ended up somewhere I didn't want to be and had to do a few road miles to get back home....

*cue Lost in Space theme*


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Nice. Ironic that you used something that, when unwound, is great for sliding down the door of some cars to break into them.
> 
> As for WDWAROTW, Cowpat, myself and 3 others (Daz, Kristian & Jas) spent a yesterday on Horse Hill, Mt Buller doin the DH thang. All bar Cowpat hired some 09 Giant Glory DH1's (Cowpat's 6.6 was in DH mode with platforms and zero seatpost length) and we all tore up the tracks for a full-on day before heading down Klingsporn for a shuttle ride back up the mountain (Note: Mirimbah shuttle crew very friendly and good for trail knowledge of the area).
> 
> ...


Sound like I missed out in a big way. Look forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

It's 3 weeks to go till the BMC 100, so it was time for a big training ride on Sunday. I put on my race day rubber (a pair of 2.1 crossmarks) and headed out to Wombat state park to do 3 or 4 laps of the 20km loop. It all went well (no crashes) and the weather was perfect. I did 83 km for the day and didn't really do it tough until the last 5 km. I had no problems with cramps so I'm pretty confident for 100 km on the day now.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Nice. Ironic that you used something that, when unwound, is great for sliding down the door of some cars to break into them.
> 
> As for WDWAROTW, Cowpat, myself and 3 others (Daz, Kristian & Jas) spent a yesterday on Horse Hill, Mt Buller doin the DH thang. All bar Cowpat hired some 09 Giant Glory DH1's (Cowpat's 6.6 was in DH mode with platforms and zero seatpost length) and we all tore up the tracks for a full-on day before heading down Klingsporn for a shuttle ride back up the mountain (Note: Mirimbah shuttle crew very friendly and good for trail knowledge of the area).
> 
> ...


Is there an emoticon for "violent jealousy"? I need one right about now.:madmax: :cryin:


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Fantastic day out at Mt Buller. Perhaps Mr N_P can be persuaded to suggest another day's outing over Easter? I should really be at least attempting what Alias Pauly is doing given that the BMC100 is nearing fast - but Mt Buller is just too much fun! Thanks all!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> Fantastic day out at Mt Buller. Perhaps Mr N_P can be persuaded to suggest another day's outing over Easter? I should really be at least attempting what Alias Pauly is doing given that the BMC100 is nearing fast - but Mt Buller is just too much fun! Thanks all!


Too much fun indeed. And you don't need me to organise anything - unless it makes it easier to run by significant-others of course "Sorry hun, NP's organised a Buller trip. Gotta go ... you know how it is"

Don't know how I'll go for Easter though - I'm planning to rip the imitation brick cladding off my house that weekend.

Edit: pics are up - http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5537654#post5537654


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Haha....that's it exactly of course. But I never said that.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Was browsing through Torpedo7's 'End of daylight savings sale' and noticed there's a race on at Buller over Easter. Looks like a fun one too - $70 entry, $50 of that to charity, 3 day lift pass included, and only one rule: *You must race in a business suit.*

Winner is whoever can do 2 runs down ABOM the closest time together - $1000.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Left shin is killing me.

I've never had so many golf and billiard ball sized rocks fly up and hit my shin as what I did just before. Only my left shin for some reason.

And I feel so sloooooooow. Not enough saddle time for this silly old bugger.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Gippsland post fire riding.*

Howdy people,

Was down at home in Gippsland over the weekend and was fortunate enough to have some time to squeeze in a quick spin on saturday morning. I'm originally from Churchill which was practically surrounded by fires on all but one of it's sides.

My mate and i took the chance to check out some of the tracks in Traralgon South area to see if they were still there, and much to our surprise they were practically all there!! With the only exception being that some A lines that contained North Shore were now merely chicken wire....... I got caught out by this a few times.

Overall a good fun ride, but very eery after all the fire damage, i'll let the photos explain what i'm talking about.

Wal.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

hanmer 12hr. great mates, weather and trail. the best event i've been to yet.

Highlight was the forest singletrack on my night lap with an iPod and a set of travel speakers pumping out Jimi Hendrix........FUK...i've yet to experience a buzz like that yet 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157616391968010/


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Theres something about doing DH runs on a trail bike that makes you smile. I am going over to France/Spain on Friday so I wanted to make my last ride a good one. It wasnt anything epic, just a lot of fun. Loking foward to unleashing my DownhillBike when I get back.

Dont have too much fun without me.....


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

waldog said:


>


some epic face pulling off those 3inch drop offs there mate 

i should have explored gippsland et al. some more when i lived that way aye..... looks like some great XC tracks!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Good Thing About Singletrack # 37: It doesn't burn...


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> some epic face pulling off those 3inch drop offs there mate
> 
> i should have explored gippsland et al. some more when i lived that way aye..... looks like some great XC tracks!


Unfortunately the camera angle doesn't do it justice...... it was actually 4 inches. :cornut:


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Sunday Trav, Dan and I did the 65 km MTB MAD ride out in Wombat. Good fun. Mostly fire roads with a few fast long descents and even some techy singletrack and a rickety ol' bridge thrown in for good measure. Definitely up for that one again next year.

Edit: Techy = loose and rocky


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

waldog said:


> Unfortunately the camera angle doesn't do it justice...... it was actually 4 inches. :cornut:


 :cornut:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

waldog said:


> Unfortunately the camera angle doesn't do it justice...... it was actually 4 inches. :cornut:


Don't know about camera angle - usually the fact that all the bushes are gone makes it look bigger than it is.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Don't know about camera angle - usually the fact that all the bushes are gone makes it look bigger than it is.


mmmmm, letting everyone know your secrets there mate? :nonod: :nonod: :thumbsup:


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

*Woodend ride*

Hey, did a road trip out to Woodend today with Bob75 and a couple of his mates Cam and Grant. Met another guy out there, a local from the area, Matt (think that was his name). Managed 2 laps (40kms or so), feeling the pain now, struggled on the 2nd lap. Came across 2 women on the first lap, one who had just face planted going over a jump. Apparently had blacked out for a moment on contact with the dirt. Pretty badly grazed, good thing she had a helmet. Local guy Matt made a phone call and organised for a van to pick them up and drive them out. Hope shes all right, looked a bit nasty.

Great weather, great guys, great trails, oh except for the wasp infestation. They were everywhere. Even back in the town at the bakery, they hunted us down and tried to steal our lunch. Especially liked milkshakes.

Cheers


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

Went to Wombat for the first time today. Did about one and a half laps until my legs gave out, so my mate and i took the fireroad back about halfway through. Was a great track and i'll definately have to go back out there.

Highlights of the day would be us getting slightly lost and depending on a gps unit and some dodgy map reading skills to work out where we were and coming across a wombat sitting in the middle of the trail - guess the place lives up to its name afterall


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Trav and I went out to Jubberland (Castlemaine) for the first time on Saturday. Fantastic track out there with a bit of everything. We rode out from Moonlight Flat via Poverty Gully and Spring Gully water races, past the big Garfield water wheel and several ruins and rode back on the Dry Diggings Trail. Pretty big ride but riding down Poverty Gully was well worth the detour.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Having done Jubberland once (I think) on a shop ride I can't wait to get out there again.
I enjoyed a day at Forrest last saturday then on the way home from Apollo Bay I did a Yoiues ride. To start with I parked at the Kurrajong area and hooked up with Primo and Jeremy on their bling machines- a Whyte with a Maverick DUC32s and an Ellsworth Epiphany. They went back to the cars halfway through for a bike swap due to a mechanical. 
Stockyards is GREAT! Cool to have some trails where you need to drop the seat! (although I didn't)...
On the return from the top of Junction track it's downhill all the way.

Next week it's Forrest, You Yangs, Woodend and the Yarra Trails with a couple of mates.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Next week it's Forrest, You Yangs, Woodend and the Yarra Trails with a couple of mates.


Busy week.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

So dry!

Washout city around here - most of the singletracks I ride are getting flogged by MX bikes and are inches deep in dust and loose rocks now. Makes for interesting times on the corners and the steep climbs very sketchy.

A bit of decent rain and there's going to be some serious erosion.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Rode the BMC Classic at Woodend yesterday. Great event, great trails, great organisation. I'll be back next year, might even the do the sister event in Sydney too. :thumbsup:

Sorry ILMP, had a camera misfunction, so no photos.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Kristian & I did St A at night last night. Ridge Rd, pink sunset, completely dark by the bottom. Awesome.

Chatted to Ross for about 20mins afterward about trailbuilding in the area.

Good times.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Trav and I did the BMC on Sunday too. Trav did the 50, I did the 100. First go at 100 km for me, and it was tough, but I survived ok. Hats off to those fellows that ride those 24 hour events! A good day out but I was very cold - I don't think I ever really warmed up - I must get some of those arm warmers and some warmer duds for next time. The big thing I learnt after about 70 km is that the pain doesn't get any worse. And for some reason seeing that 10 km to go sign is like getting a fresh pair of legs.

Puddleduck - one day we'll meet up - you've got the Turner Sultan I think? I've got the Intense 6.6. Alias Pauly - didn't see you either. I was keeping an eye out but we mustn't have passed each other.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

You Yangs yesterday and Forrest today for the start of the week long session with a couple of mates. Tomorrow is a rest day with a likely jaunt up to Silvan. Cruisy riding meant for HEAPS of good pics but they won't be up for a while, but it'll be good.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Quite a week*

5 sizable rides this week. You Yangs, Forrest, Silvan, 60km of the Yarra Trails, Silvan again this evening. 
Maybe 220 - 250km for the week. Got caught in the rain on the way back but had my jacket, bring on the wet weather! 
Seals in the forks have gone again, anyone know a good website with a good step by step guide on sevicing/seal replacement? 
Plus I recommend to anyone who's Fox seals have gone to use Enduro seals as my last Fox seals lasted only 8 months.

Got up early this morning to go to the (first ever) local Dawn Service in Mt Evelyn. 400 or so people were there which was much more than expected. 
The crowd was silent as the names of the local soldiers who were KIA were being read out. 
Then a magpie just above the speakers head in a gum tree let out a loud carol. Very special.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

I joined Hud and his mate Nick for the Silvan jaunt and the Yarra Trails. Fun, fun riding. Took Hud's Niner to Silvan... loved every centimeter of the trails, surprised myself at what can be done on a singlespeed... now hanging out to get a rigid SS 29er. 

Silvan trails are fantastic. Best trails ANYWHERE in my book. Technical in places, always challenging and always keep you guessing. I could ride there every day for a month and still love it.

John


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> Got caught in the rain on the way back but had my jacket, bring on the wet weather!


Thought you guys might get caught. We made it back just as the heavens opened.:thumbsup: 


Hud said:


> Got up early this morning to go to the (first ever) local Dawn Service in Mt Evelyn. 400 or so people were there which was much more than expected.
> The crowd was silent as the names of the local soldiers who were KIA were being read out.
> Then a magpie just above the speakers head in a gum tree let out a loud carol. Very special.


We (my eldest daughter and I) went to the Ringwood service at the clock tower. Over 1,000 there I reckon, followed by breakfast at my daughter's school. Nice start to the day.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Chase the Sun yesterday. Race was cut down from 8 to 5 hours due the bad weather which had some of the strongest winds ever... especially when the tent area is smack bang on the top of a hill. Good event even though the weather was insane and peoples tents were blowing away. Great track that took in most of Lysterfield. Good times, good times.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Chase the Sun pics are now up for anyone interested...

http://mtb-images.com.au/20090426/


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Just a heads up that half the track at Redesdale (Kona 24 hour course) is in the burnt area so it's not worth heading out there to ride at the moment. Too many fallen trees over the track. Better to head out to Castlemaine instead.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*After changing plans about 4 times...*

...it ended up I managed an afternoon ride at Silvan. I'm quite annoyed that I missed either a St Andrews session or a lap of Wombat. But anyway I had a great ride as usual. Quite green and getting overgrown in places but really fun tracks. Damp bit not really slippery.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Definately an MTBR ride happening here before it gets too wet.


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

Went out to Forrest today and did all of the southern trails. Quite slippery in places but was a great day out


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Did a Passion post of my trip a week or two ago.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=517009


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Did about 30km out at St Andrews with Kristian last night - starting about 4:30pm. (tough to find other riders who don't have mothers or mother-in-laws they need to cater to on retail corporation driven 'spend money on your mother' day mothers day) Was a good one - hardest ride I've done in about 7 months. Lights were on from about the mine pits at Bunjil onwards. Managed to find the new trails at Rob Roy in the dark - they're pretty fun. Nice way to stretch out that descent. Ridge Rd in dark for the second time - so awesome. Though the roos jumping out at you is a little sketchy when at speed ... them and rabbits just don't follow logic when it comes to rider avoidance.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Headed out in the drizzle on Saturday morning intending to do some reconaissance about the Pyrete Ranges, but the drizzle persisted and I ended up at Castlemaine. Sunny blue skies and warm, what a difference a few kilometres makes!

Two laps of Moonlight Flat later I was pretty happy with myself - I'd averaged a blistering pace of 9.3 kph over 36 km. I just can't help being amused by that. On paper 9 kph seems so slow it's ridiculous. In the single digits - I should hide behind rocks when real mountain bikers ride by - but it's by far the fastest I've ever gone on that track.

We must organise another ride out there in a few weeks. Great track. And get in a side trip to Jubberland too.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

cowpat said:


> Headed out in the drizzle on Saturday morning intending to do some reconaissance about the Pyrete Ranges, but the drizzle persisted and I ended up at Castlemaine. Sunny blue skies and warm, what a difference a few kilometres makes!
> 
> Two laps of Moonlight Flat later I was pretty happy with myself - I'd averaged a blistering pace of 9.3 kph over 36 km. I just can't help being amused by that. On paper 9 kph seems so slow it's ridiculous. In the single digits - I should hide behind rocks when real mountain bikers ride by - but it's by far the fastest I've ever gone on that track.
> 
> We must organise another ride out there in a few weeks. Great track. And get in a side trip to Jubberland too.


Sounds like you may have even got out of granny ring. Impressive. 
Also, of late I feel my switchback skills have been honed to the point where I believe I can clean the Seven Switchbacks. Must get out there.

(May I add it's a relief to log on an find - new posts!)


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

Cowpat/Hud, i'm now emerging from the cave that i entered 7 weeks ago...I will lead a Pyrete ride for you guys or at least give you some good mapping!

After having riden Castlemaine for years, its amazing how many times you leave Melb in crappy weather and as soon as you pass Mt Macedon, the sky is blue...


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

My brother and I did 2 days of riding at Forrest this weekend. My Mother booked a house owned by her work for the weekend, so the whole family went down there. The place overlooks the barwon reservoir with an incredible view, and is a few minutes ride from trails connected to the southern trailhead.

We did just about all of the trails over the 2 days, and I even had time to take my girlfriend out for a MTB lesson on saturday afternoon. 

The trails were good, a bit greasy and slippery in the morning, but they dried out by the afternoon. Overall not quite as good as as I'd heard, but that may have something to do with the fact that I cracked-it with trails 13-15 on Sunday. Those trails wind through endless fields of stupid spinifex ferns, which obscure the apex to every corner and stab and irritate the skin on your arms. Not enough fun to justify the rash on my arms, IMO stear clear of those ones or wear long sleaves.

I think I enjoyed the southern trails a bit more than the northern ones. Check out the glow worms in the bush if you're there overnight as well. Tricky to find, but worth the effort!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Got up early for a pre-dawn blast today around Silvan. 6am start with lights. It's a completely different experience being in the bush as the light gradually increases, compared with a dusk ride. Something surreal and serene about it all. I took some moments off the bike to enjoy it and took some crappy photos with my phone...


























crud on the back...and more on the front

















All in all a very slippery ride which started out just damp but turned wet. But by far the best part was just being there for dawn.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Rik, Ross and I went out to Beechworth for the Six Hour Enduro. Great track, tough though with almost 100 % singletrack and with all the rocky and bumpy bits there were no rests at all. We all entered solo for the full experience and overall it was probably the toughest ride I've done. I've a new found respect for the oft maligned granny gear. Rik with his rigid singlespeed had a particularly hard time with all the rocks but had a ball all the same. I expect we'll all be there again next year.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Back from holidays and after 6.5 weeks off the bike im about 4kgs heavier and up one hole in my belt. 

Have my first ride back last night. Met up with my mate and did a 1 hr ride on the river trail (no hills :thumbsup: ). Would have taken the xc bike but when I locked it up in the shed for holidays I put the key somewhere special. When I remember where that special place is I will unlock it:madman: . Was great to be back on the bike, especially after driving through Spain which was full of trails and MTB's.

Looking forward to the weekend and a proper ride.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

A 'Passion' post on todays ride.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5724409&posted=1#post5724409


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> A 'Passion' post on todays ride.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5724409&posted=1#post5724409


Nice  Good idea posting in passion too as its DEAD in here. Great to see the weather is on your side over the pond. Keep it crankin!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Long time no ride!!! So good to back on the dirt, the daily commute just hasn't been rockin my world and with work as crazy as it has been, there's just been no time for riding the good stuff.

So, N_P and i headed dow to the Yangs yesterday. I bloody love that place, and was just great to be back out on the rig, even if some of the climbs were a bit testing after my lack of bike time.

Cressy Climb is more and more becoming "Cressy Downhill", it just gets better and better!! Also, i swear that it used to be a blue rated track, not black diamond??

Good times.

Wal.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Mitchell and I headed out to Silvan again yesterday morning. For a bit of variation, we did a few of the regular trails in the opposite direction to what we normally do, and found it all worked well. A great, challenging ride. My body is sore all over today...

...partly from the endo! We stopped for a break at the high point, before the "downhill track." I travelled all of TWO METRES, caught a stick in the front wheel and had a full-on endo! Landed on my chest on some broken branches but no damage done, to me or the bike (Hud's Superlight, BTW. The Rush is getting serviced. Sorry Hud!). 

Great trails. We need to have an MTBR group ride out here.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Finally had a proper ride back. I just rode out to Pomi and back, it wasnt great. My ankel which I hurt at the Otway was in lost of pain again. The pressure of climbong put too much pressure on it. Obviously the tabets I got before going OS are not working. Am having X-rays done on it this week so hopefully I can find out what is actually wrong. Fingers crossed its not too bad.....


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Did the Trailmix social ride at Lysterfield tonight. First glimpse of the shop tonight too, very impressive! Good ride , took in some trails I've never done before, nice to do something other than the typical loop.
Struggled a bit on the rigid with only a helmet light but the trails were in good condition.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Still no climbing for me. X-rays on my ankle showed nothing wrong so now I have to wait 1 month to see a specialist. Not happy!!!! Fortunatly I can stil ride on the flat and we have a few trails on the flat here.

My partners sister and her partner visited on the weekend so myself and Toby hit the river trail for a bit of fun. I managed to ride the new stairs that has a landing half way down where you have to turn sharpe right, if you dont turn its into a log and down a bank  

About now I should be showing you a whole heap of photos using my new flash. Instead you get nothing as when I turned my camera on I got the message 'change battery pack":madman: Never mind, I have my other small one as well that lives in my back pack, yep , it was flat as well :madman: :madmax: Carried 3kgs worth of gear for nothing. Oh well, ill have to rope someone else in to do a shoot with.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

no riding this weekend but my first marathon run- well half marathon here in Christchurch- the SBS Marathon. its riding related as its my off season training *shifty eyes*  I must admit- climbing on a MTB has become a **** load easier since running.....which is great 

22km in 1.59.12 with 3 hrs sleep the night before! (due to nerves of all things :/) which is great for my first running event. I had 2hrs as a goal too  The atmosphere was awesome with 5600 runners....I got well into the last straight as I sprinted to beat the huge clock ticking down. Brill! I'm loving my running as much as my riding these days.....which is great over winter here.

With sleet- snow- rain- and temps of about 3degs- it was typically "Kiwi" 




























Now i've done this run- i'm happy to work towards a full marathon next year. It was a fun day and today I'm "hobbling" around like Yoda


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Dang that looks cold. Good effort.

Running is great, its so easy to do. Put on clothes & shoes, put dog on lead (optional) and run. No worring about tyre preasures lubing chain or anything to do with maintenance. Still doesnt have the buzz of the bike though.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Ben_M said:


> Dang that looks cold. Good effort.
> 
> Running is great, its so easy to do. Put on clothes & shoes, put dog on lead (optional) and run. No worring about tyre preasures lubing chain or anything to do with maintenance. Still doesnt have the buzz of the bike though.


Yeah it is really simple and quick too- and I'd not thought about it until then  Infact, yesterday I kept thinking i'd forgotten something as we cycled into the city.....it felt odd doing an event with just the clothes on my back and a day pack 

Trail running does have its own buzz though- and you can get to places a bike just can't. Sprinting for the finish to get under my goal time was one of the best rushes i've had  Techno blasting in your ears from the iPod always helps too  But yeah its not like riding- which ain't a bad thing though i reckon....its just a different buzz. (listen to us- we sound like adrenalin junkies    :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :drumroll: :incazzato: :crazy: :cryin: ut: :cornut: :ihih: :ihih: :ihih: )

I do take the dog out on occasion- she loves it - but gets a bit tired these days as she's getting on  She still thinks that shes a puppy - which i can relate too  :cornut: :cornut:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Ben_M said:


> Running is great, its so easy to do.


Plus I'm told it's a great exercise to balance out the use of muscles in the legs. As in, uses all the muscles we don't use so much in riding, which helps with knees & backs etc. Can't speak much for what the impact does though - supposedly good for the bone density but I'm sure the joints are complaining ... nothing a shitload of glucosamine can't fix I'm sure.


ilostmypassword said:


> no riding this weekend but my first marathon run- well half marathon here in Christchurch


Congrats ... not an easy thing half marathon. My wife is training to do her first in October. Trying to get motivated to join her.

Just curiously ... are you a short dude - or was that woman standing behind you in the second pic freaky-tall?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

It sure does use other muscles which i suppose would help rest the other ones  I'm 5'5" and yes that women does look freaky tall compared to ALL of us in that photo!

But yeah- i'm a hobitz 

Good luck to your Wife- and you should join her!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

No riding this weekend, but I did go bushwalking with my patner and her olds out at Livingstone.

I also represented the MTB club and helped set up the crit track for the McDonalds Classic (maccas are healthy now because they sponsor sporting events.....). I then went back up to take photos for all of the racing. Most of you wont find them exciting but I did find myself at the right place at the right time for this one.

Going (look far right)









Going









Gone









I picked him up off the groud and he was fine, just a bit of skin missing off the knuckles, shoulder and leg. I saw another guy go down but I was on the wrong side of the corner. He was hurt a bit more, ended up with his arm in a brace. 
More (non crash)  here

Did anyone actually ride on the weekend?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Yep, we rode.*

I get a little tired of being one of only a few that post here.
N_P, two of his mates, my brother and I had a Youies session. Mighty fine it was too. Just damp enough to be really grippy, I think conditions were as good as I've ever seen (been there 4 times). Did most of the trails once. We beat the rain but it caught us driving home.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Thursday NIght: Rode the Yarra Trails including the Pink Ribbbon, but not the sections at the Burke Rd end that don't drain well and get muddy and chopped up. I hope that no MTBR's ride these when they're wet...

Sunday: Wombat Track at Woodend. Great fun. Cold. Wet. Puddles. Slippery. Muddy. Won't be going back until the trails have dried out a little. 

- The Crossmark that I had on the rear had enough cornering grip (the slides were great  ) but drive traction was abysmal. I've heard people complain about the Crossmark in 26" format, but this is the first time that I've had an issue with the 29" size.

- The Racing Ralph on the front was great, I had plenty of braking and cornering traction.

I was going to take my SS for its first outing to Lysty yesterday (it's only been along the Yarra so far), but I wimped out b/c of the weather in the arvo.

I might head out to Lysty or the Youies this weekend - they should cope better with the wet weather that we're having.

Who in Melb had fun riding to work this morning...my feet are still cold...?!


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey Hud - what's the riding like at St A at the moment??


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

PuddleDuck said:


> Hey Hud - what's the riding like at St A at the moment??


The great thing about St A is that it's an all-year-round area, even soaking wet. Though not DURING heavy rain because the trails become creeks, but a few hours after- sweet.
In fact it'll be my regular ride from now on. Silvan is out now the rains have come. Looking forward to it. Maybe this sat? I don't think you've done the 'better' loop.
Are you aware of the tuesday night Trailmix social ride at 6.30? I've been once, only about 1.5 hours.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

[Note to Waldog - phone playing up so didn't reply last night. Youies was terrible - everyone hated it. You didn't miss out on anything. Turn away now.]

Agree with Hud - trails were in perfect condition. A nice, damp line at the center of most of the tracks, with a little dusty grippy grain on the outer edges. Hud and his Bro schooled everyone on the climbs - going up about as fast as we all ride flat. YY Shuttle service was in action - pretty slick operation. Looks like the $40 fee gets you a sausage sizzle for lunch too. It was pretty awesome watching some of the DH'ers on Cressy. A few cleared a massive double about a third of the way down. Plus there was a little grom throwing tailwhips - kinda puts you to shame riding behind that kinda stuff.

Bummer sight of the day was a poor dude who fell off simply riding up the access road - looks like front tyre went into a rut and he just fell sideways. Next time we're riding up he's still down with a next brace and one of the shuttle crew attending to him. Next time we're riding up he's getting put into an ambulance. Hope he had cover - about $3K for a ride to Geelong is the going rate.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Would have liked to come along to the Youies session. I was almost convinced to go in the six hour there on Sunday, but pulled the pin at the last moment to to lack of preparation & the weather. I was hesitant to do those tracks in race conditions for the first time in the rain.

Ended up on sunday doing a favour for a family friend's 16yo son (104kg) by taking him for a ride around my local area to try to get him fit & lose some kgs (he got a serious warning from his doc this week & his mum's a bit upset). His cluster failed after a couple of small hills, some of the teeth broke inside which made it rideable but without freewheeling it put a dampener on his already low spirits.

Yesterday afternoon I managed to get out and tried Upper Beaconsfield for the first time. It had just stopped raining when I got there, so it was a little messy, but not too slippery. Impressed by the lines and doubtless it would be much better in the dry, but the lack of good climbing hills didn't really turn me on. I did lose my sense of direction which freaked me out a bit, but I found my way out. I also found it a bit rutty. I'll reserve final judgement until I've ridden it in the dry with someone who knows the tracks.

Hud, Trailmix is Lysterfield, correct?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Stevob said:


> Would have liked to come along to the Youies session. I was almost convinced to go in the six hour there on Sunday, but pulled the pin at the last moment to to lack of preparation & the weather. I was hesitant to do those tracks in race conditions for the first time in the rain.
> 
> Ended up on sunday doing a favour for a family friend's 16yo son (104kg) by taking him for a ride around my local area to try to get him fit & lose some kgs (he got a serious warning from his doc this week & his mum's a bit upset). His cluster failed after a couple of small hills, some of the teeth broke inside which made it rideable but without freewheeling it put a dampener on his already low spirits.
> 
> ...


Trailmix is at Lystey. The rides start from the shop itself. 
Upper Beac is a great track, one of the most tech in Vic, well a few bits anyway. There is one rock garden that I've only cleaned a few times. Better off riding it with gears and suspension. 
It's basically a big loop if you know where you're going and is directional IMO.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hud said:


> The great thing about St A is that it's an all-year-round area, even soaking wet. Though not DURING heavy rain because the trails become creeks, but a few hours after- sweet.
> In fact it'll be my regular ride from now on. Silvan is out now the rains have come. Looking forward to it. Maybe this sat? I don't think you've done the 'better' loop.
> Are you aware of the tuesday night Trailmix social ride at 6.30? I've been once, only about 1.5 hours.


This Sat will be good! 9am at the shop?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> Trailmix is at Lystey. The rides start from the shop itself.
> Upper Beac is a great track, one of the most tech in Vic, well a few bits anyway. There is one rock garden that I've only cleaned a few times. Better off riding it with gears and suspension.
> It's basically a big loop if you know where you're going and is directional IMO.


See, this was my problem. I didn't know where i was going.

Gears AND suspension, you've gotta be kiddin' right? Maybe just suspension.

My GT Avalanche's magic gear looks like being 32:15, so if I can pull my finger out, I'll be riding with suspension soon.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

PuddleDuck said:


> This Sat will be good! 9am at the shop?


Sounds good, though I'll have to confirm later in the week. With this weather I may get behind in work, but it should be ok.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Did the big trip out to Melrose South Australia for the Fat Tyre Festival to check out the tracks they've been building up there. So what are they like? Very good:thumbsup:. Certainly worth the drive up north from Adelaide if you happen to be out there with your bike.

At the festival they had a bunch of organised rides to introduce everyone to the tracks. The stuff around Melrose is pretty cool - narrowish tracks about 8 inches wide on average snaking around, up and down the sides of hills and gullys. Most hills are steep enough to keep you on your toes as you don't want to go heading off on the downside - could be ugly! Great stuff. Very flowy. The other area I went to was Bartagunyah - some real nice tracks there - and narrower and steeper to boot, with the added consideration that help was much further away if you mucked up!

Sorry no pics though. I had my small backpack and the choice was between the camera and the rain jacket and, well, it rained every day at some stage so the camera got left behind. An honest pic of one of the tracks is here: https://www.otesports.com.au/Images/event_images/big_rhua.jpg.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

We got out to St A on Monday 
It was the best loop that I have done out there
Ross ended up joining us at the last moment
I agree with Hud about the way it stands up the rain only a couple of small puddles on the ground - a bit slippery along the dam though!:eekster:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I Like Dirt said:


> We got out to St A on Monday
> It was the best loop that I have done out there
> Ross ended up joining us at the last moment
> I agree with Hud about the way it stands up the rain only a couple of small puddles on the ground - a bit slippery along the dam though!:eekster:


Haha, yeah that is about the only unrideable bit in the wet, nothing like a challenge though. I guess Ross showed you a few of the sneaky trails. How many km did you do in your loop?


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah, 
Ross was a great guide. 
I had a route in mind based on what I had done out there the last few times and Ross' input helped link it togethere a little smoother than it otherwise might have been - have you been up Gills Rd I found it a bit nicer than heading back up Alma/ Long Gully.
The total was just over 24km which was not huge but is a decent ride out here we had a few guys who were new to the area and fairly new to MTB so they were pretty done over by the time we finished but still loved it!

My wife now only works every other Saturday so may get out there with you guys one of these days
Cheers


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah Ross prefers to ride *up* Gills Rd whilst Hud and maybe all of the rest of us MTBRs prefer to ride down it. I've ridden up only once.

If it's not forecast to rain too much this Sat I'll probably be at the shop 9 am.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Puddleduck, I got your pm. It's go for sat. at 9am. Though the weather will have to be considered when we wake up. Can you pm me your mobile number? (Dunno where it went)

Hope to see you and Casper there.

Gills Rd? I'm ashamed to say I don't know where it is without a Melways.


As for WDWAROTW - Cog ride tonight. 

Cold. 

5 riders inc. one new guy who is set to become a regular I think. We did the Old Gippy Ride tonight down to the old Seville station then out along Victoria road to Sunnyside road near Woori Yallock. Lots of ups and downs and not too muddy. Then back along the Warby trail with a sprint race from the Bailey Grove Bridge back to the Cog. 
Steveob you'll appreciate the irony of me showing 'older' John a trail literally 200m from his house.
I guess you heard Big Steve has some Ayup's.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Bailey Grove or Bailey Road? Bailey Road I suspect, that's a fair way for a sprint. Bet the sprinters had slowed by the time you reached the Cog.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Hud's brother said:


> Bailey Grove or Bailey Road? Bailey Road I suspect, that's a fair way for a sprint. Bet the sprinters had slowed by the time you reached the Cog.


Um...Bailey Gve. Cold + sprint over 1.5km(?) = Not smart.ut: *chest coughs*


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Gills Rd? I'm ashamed to say I don't know where it is without a Melways.


Pretty sure it's the extension of Motchalls Rd - we ride it down to EYG Rd. It's where we saw the wild albino roo that day.

Got some chores to do this weekend but might do a short stint out at St A with you guys.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> As for WDWAROTW - Cog ride tonight.
> 
> Cold.
> 
> ...


Yes, I put his lights on my credit card for him (he paid me back) & I got a second set for my bars. I'd love to see that trail, is it one I've done?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I've now got to resist the temptation to spend the rest of the afternoon putting new parts on my GT. SS kit, & some cheap but new avid bb5's.

must sleep.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Hud said:


> Um...Bailey Gve. Cold + sprint over 1.5km(?) = Not smart.ut: *chest coughs*


Bailey *Road!* Re-check your on-board GPS. You're slipping Hud, first Gills Road now Bailey Road! Bailey Road runs all the way from Hereford Road down to Clegg Road, under the Warbie Trail. Bailey Grove runs off Warburton Highway, it's a dead end that almost runs through to Bailey Road. Not that it matters that much!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Have a good ride out at St A tomorrow those who are going - I've got too much to do around here so will miss out. Rug up y'all ... 7 deg out there.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Did a pre-dawn ride around Silvan this morning again with a mate. 6am start from Cog. Trails were all in good condition today with only the lower and middle trails a bit mucky (but not slippery with the Ardents). Beautiful morning, nice sunrise, not too cold, good ride.

I felt in good condition today, despite not having ridden since Monday.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Stevob said:


> Did a pre-dawn ride around Silvan this morning again with a mate. 6am start from Cog. Trails were all in good condition today with only the lower and middle trails a bit mucky (but not slippery with the Ardents). Beautiful morning, nice sunrise, not too cold, good ride.
> 
> I felt in good condition today, despite not having ridden since Monday.


Good to hear the silvan trails are drying out. They should be good for this weeks social ride with a week of fine weather in front of us.

Yesterday Puddleduck and two others came out to St A. It was a great ride, one or two puddles only, the rest of the trails were very grippy. We did about 38km. 
For the first time we did the Rob Roy section in the other direction. Very fun, it's a hard call to decide which is the better way to do it. 
Got a few ph. pics of the token puncture repair, only a few 100m from where it happened last ride. 
Also I will post up a few pics I got when we did the Yarra Ridge ride a month or so ago,


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

That's a real nice pic of a horse turd on the rock there Hud. Spewin' I missed that St A. ride. I'd get lost by myself out there, so can we organize the next one to be on a Sunday please?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Great pics Hud. Those Grass Trees are a truly amazing part of our native vegetation.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Stevob said:


> That's a real nice pic of a horse turd on the rock there Hud. Spewin' I missed that St A. ride. I'd get lost by myself out there, so can we organize the next one to be on a Sunday please?


Pretty sure it was a wombat. It's hard to tell from the pic but they always take the (moral?) high ground when it comes to their product placement. I asked a zoologist who was out on a ride once why they do that, and even to those enlightened folk it's a mystery.
My theory is that they trundle along a trail and when they get to the log, the effort of getting over something half as high as they are causes them to have a bowel movement.:skep:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

interesting theory


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

No riding but I spent this morning (Sunday) helping build some fresh single track for the RAMBO inter-club challenge next weekend, we have a new berm!!!!. New trails are more aimed at beginners but there are murmers that the next trail work will be for the more advanced. We did a fair bit of work so next weekend is looking good with some new trails to ride (not me as im co-organising the show).


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Who stole my fitness and ability??*

Went for a spin this arvo around Studley park, only about 13kms in total. Haven't been on the bike much, well on the dirt anyway. All i can say is that i'm embarrassed in my supreme lack of any technical ability and fitness!!! I came off once and felt like i needed training wheels for everything else.

So shameful.....

Oh well, i guess the only cure is to ride more.... damn work being so busy (punches fist at the sky).

Wal.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

*Where are the Grasstrees?*

Hud,
I take it that the area with the grasstrees is further North as there is bushfire damage- is that Everard track?
I've not been in that area
When are you planning on heading back up that way - any chance of a Sunday morning?


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, that's the old seats and interpretive signage on Mt Everard and the surrounding regenerating grass trees...they always come back quickly after fire. Unfortunately, looks like the eucalypts got pretty fried!

Me being Hud's Zoologist, i reckon wombats probably use the 'high' points to scratch their bums and it's so relaxing that they leave a deposit sometimes....:skep:


----------



## Chromo (Oct 6, 2005)

*Wombat Poo*

Two facts about wombat poo:

1.They use it as a form of social marking, hence the placement on rocks and in other prominent locations;
2. It's cubic.

Maybe too much information.....


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Chromo said:


> 2. It's cubic.


If I could sh!t dice I'd leave it out for display too.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Chromo said:


> Two facts about wombat poo:
> 
> 1.They use it as a form of social marking, hence the placement on rocks and in other prominent locations;
> 2. It's cubic.
> ...


3. They can run fast enough to snap your leg if they hit it.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I Like Dirt said:


> Hud,
> I take it that the area with the grasstrees is further North as there is bushfire damage- is that Everard track?
> I've not been in that area
> When are you planning on heading back up that way - any chance of a Sunday morning?


Unfortunately that ride is no more. We did it just to have a look. You can ride Everard trk (though I think it's still closed) But from there on there is nothing. About 7-8km of prime singletrack is gone. The fireroads have a lot of rubbish on them as well.
We'll see how things look in spring/summer -


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> If I could sh!t dice I'd leave it out for display too.


Mmmmm, i can't imagine that tickling though..... :skep:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Rode last night with 2 others from The Basin up mountain hwy (1 in 20 gradient) to Sassafras, then straight across the road to the Sassafras Creek trail to Monbulk. Lots of stairs, an unbelievable amount of exposed roots and some rocks all in a nice flowing but sometimes tight mostly downhill single track. Was a bit slippery on some roots as expected. I rode the GT for the first time in about 18 months or more after converting it to SS. Awesome handling bike (or was the Giant rigid just crap handling?) and with tyre pressures @ 22psi f/r there were no pinch flats. We rode back up the same way we came down, and then down a dirt side road from Sassafras to The Basin again. Just over 2 1/2 hours. Great ride.

Pics of the (new) SS > http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5808616&postcount=269


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Rode last night with 2 others from The Basin up mountain hwy (1 in 20 gradient) to Sassafras, then straight across the road to the Sassafras Creek trail to Monbulk. Lots of stairs, an unbelievable amount of exposed roots and some rocks all in a nice flowing but sometimes tight mostly downhill single track. Was a bit slippery on some roots as expected. I rode the GT for the first time in about 18 months or more after converting it to SS. Awesome handling bike (or was the Giant rigid just crap handling?) and with tyre pressures @ 22psi f/r there were no pinch flats. We rode back up the same way we came down, and then down a dirt side road from Sassafras to The Basin again. Just over 2 1/2 hours. Great ride.
> 
> Pics of the (new) SS > http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5808616&postcount=269


You rode mountain highway up on SS? What gear you running and that is a seriously awesome effort!

Bike looks great.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

chumbox said:


> You rode mountain highway up on SS? What gear you running and that is a seriously awesome effort!
> 
> Bike looks great.


Looks like 32 x 16.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

ilostmypassword said:


> Looks like 32 x 16.


That's right. Only I've just changed it to 32:15 after scavenging a mate's unused cassette. Should make it easier on the flats. But I'm not that happy about missing out on the magic gear. Still have to use the tensioner, but after removing one link, it's tighter now, so should be quieter too.

The ride up Mountain Hwy was a little sluggish 'cause I was only running 22psi f/r. Still had to wait for the others at the top though.

I have goals with my fitness.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> That's right. Only I've just changed it to 32:15 after scavenging a mate's unused cassette. Should make it easier on the flats. But I'm not that happy about missing out on the magic gear. Still have to use the tensioner, but after removing one link, it's tighter now, so should be quieter too.
> 
> The ride up Mountain Hwy was a little sluggish 'cause I was only running 22psi f/r. Still had to wait for the others at the top though.
> 
> I have goals with my fitness.


Really cool. I've switched to 32:16 from 18 which has made a big difference on the flats and hills once you get used to it.

I understand the goals thing, good to have. I have been eyeing off Mountain Highway a few times. I did the Olinda Basin once on a geared but it's probably 6kms shorter in length and not as steep so my hat is off to ya.

Might have to give it a go I think sometime soon...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

chumbox said:


> Really cool. I've switched to 32:16 from 18 which has made a big difference on the flats and hills once you get used to it.
> 
> I understand the goals thing, good to have. I have been eyeing off Mountain Highway a few times. I did the Olinda Basin once on a geared but it's probably 6kms shorter in length and not as steep so my hat is off to ya.
> 
> Might have to give it a go I think sometime soon...


Thanks Chumbox,

The gradient is apparently 1 in 20, and fairly consistent for most of it. I tend to stay off the roads as a rule, but our ride wasn't well planned last night so the road it was. Having said that, I think I'll do it a few more times before the Forest 6hr in July, for some extra training. 'Twas a good workout. And flying down the dirt road after was real fun.

ps. I hate being beaten up hills.


----------



## cowleyd (Jan 19, 2004)

Stevob said:


> Rode last night with 2 others from The Basin up mountain hwy (1 in 20 gradient) to Sassafras, then straight across the road to the Sassafras Creek trail to Monbulk. Lots of stairs, an unbelievable amount of exposed roots and some rocks all in a nice flowing but sometimes tight mostly downhill single track. Was a bit slippery on some roots as expected. I rode the GT for the first time in about 18 months or more after converting it to SS. Awesome handling bike (or was the Giant rigid just crap handling?) and with tyre pressures @ 22psi f/r there were no pinch flats. We rode back up the same way we came down, and then down a dirt side road from Sassafras to The Basin again. Just over 2 1/2 hours. Great ride.
> 
> Pics of the (new) SS > http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5808616&postcount=269


 Sassafras creek trail... so not only did you ride a trail which mountain bikes are restricted but you post about it on a public forum. Stick to the legal trails


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

cowleyd said:


> Sassafras creek trail... so not only did you ride a trail which mountain bikes are restricted but you post about it on a public forum. Stick to the legal trails


Couldn't agree more.

MTB'ing on public trails is a *privilege*, and *not a right.* We should act accordingly.

We don't want a situation like they have in Southern California where MTB'ers have been banned from vast tracts of land

/rant off


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowleyd said:


> Sassafras creek trail... so not only did you ride a trail which mountain bikes are restricted but you post about it on a public forum. Stick to the legal trails


Fair call.

I was informed by a bloke I was riding with that it was not banned. It was night and I saw no legitimate signage.

I didn't know that bikes were not permitted there, and will comply in the future, but no harm was done. Natural law ftw.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Fair call.
> 
> I was informed by a bloke I was riding with that it was not banned. It was night and I saw no legitimate signage.
> 
> I didn't know that bikes were not permitted there, and will comply in the future, but no harm was done. Natural law ftw.


I'm sure it wasn't intentional so don't sweat it...

FWIW I talked to the ranger once and general rule of thumb is trails that run alongside the National Parks (generally on the 'major' roads) are open to bikes but any trails running through (or next to lesser roads) are generally not for bikes. There is some exceptions but the rule helps.

I do agree some are not clearly posted and I'm sure many have made similar errors. At one point they had a bike track that they sign posted a week later as no bikes and then two weeks later it was back to bike track again (Belgrave - Kallista trail on Mt Dandy road)...

We all make mistakes, as long as we learn from them that's the most important thing... all if forgiven


----------



## cowleyd (Jan 19, 2004)

Stevob said:


> Fair call.
> 
> I was informed by a bloke I was riding with that it was not banned. It was night and I saw no legitimate signage.
> 
> I didn't know that bikes were not permitted there, and will comply in the future, but no harm was done. Natural law ftw.


Yep fair enough. There are some crazy locals in the Dandenongs which really hate bikes on "their trails" which is why we need to be on our best behaviour. Check this out from parks victoria http://www.parkweb.vic.gov.au/resources05/05_1982.pdf


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowleyd said:


> Yep fair enough. There are some crazy locals in the Dandenongs which really hate bikes on "their trails" which is why we need to be on our best behaviour. Check this out from parks victoria http://www.parkweb.vic.gov.au/resources05/05_1982.pdf


I know that there's loonies around. I found a Parks Victoria link for the trail after your OP. Just realise that I obviously wouldn't have posted about it if I knew it was illegal.


----------



## cowleyd (Jan 19, 2004)

Don't stress Steve, honest mistake. Hey enjoy Forrest, post some picks keen to see what the trails are like.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

No stress:thumbsup: 

Looking forward to Forest. Will take some crappy phone pics. Or maybe take the good camera?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowleyd said:


> Check this out from parks victoria http://www.parkweb.vic.gov.au/resources05/05_1982.pdf


_
"You are not permitted to cycle on walking tracks because of the danger to walkers on these narrow tracks."_

Danger?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> _
> "You are not permitted to cycle on walking tracks because of the danger to walkers on these narrow tracks."_
> 
> Danger?


What he means is that you will be fined, beaten, stoned in public and then imprisoned under the new Australian laws


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> _
> "You are not permitted to cycle on walking tracks because of the danger to walkers on these narrow tracks."_
> 
> Danger?


Funny that. If the trails are so narrow/obscured that you can't see a walker until you run into them - then - you will be riding so slowly that the walker could run into you. 
There is probably more danger to walkers on open fire roads where mountain bikes are allowed. Even a sweeping (but not blind) corner can be taken at 30-40km/h which could give a walker more of a fright than if they came across a mtb on a narrow trail tootling along at 8-10km/h...
I've come across many walkers on narrow trails. I pull up early and get off the trail, say hello and make a point of being charming and courteous. Then both parties continue on their merry way.
To me the the walking track issue is more about chopping up tracks that are steep and therefore making it unpleasant for walkers.
But rules are rules.:bluefrown:


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

1. I llive in the Dandenongs and yes everybody is loony.
2. Danger to walkers? Parks Vic obviously don't realise real MTBers bunny hob walkers all the time... boo yah!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Just got back from Forrest. Woo-hoo!

The trails down there are bloody awesome. The berms on Mariners Run are something to experience. Sorry for no phone pics, but I was too busy riding (poor excuse). But regardless of that, the pics wouldn't do the place justice. You have to get down there & ride it.

The trail surface is mostly sandy, and most parts held up well with some overnight rain. There's quite a few areas of grass trees, with trails snaking through them, but the majority is teatrea lined.

I think we did about 36 kms all up, with some tough climbs thrown into the mix to open the lungs a bit.

Thanks to Bob75 for organising the day.:thumbsup: 

Looking forward to going back down there for the 6hr in a fortnight.


----------



## Bob75 (May 16, 2008)

Another great ride at Forrest!
Stevob, you are welcome, you added good speed to our riding.
Is it fitness, or is there something to this singlespeed thing? - Stevob had arse kicking pace, but no gears.
I haven't been doing much riding lately and we took me past that magic 2.5 hours on the bike. Hello granny gear and leg cramps.
It was a great day out and well worth the trip to Forrest.
Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> I've come across many walkers on narrow trails. I pull up early and get off the trail, say hello and make a point of being charming and courteous.






Stevob said:


> Just got back from Forrest. Woo-hoo!


Did you do Red Carpet run/track? The one from the top of the Lake Elizabeth turnoff back down to Forrest?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

No, we didn't do any trails from the Southern trail map.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Bob75 said:


> Another great ride at Forrest!
> Stevob, you are welcome, you added good speed to our riding.
> Is it fitness, or is there something to this singlespeed thing? - Stevob had arse kicking pace, but no gears.
> I haven't been doing much riding lately and we took me past that magic 2.5 hours on the bike. Hello granny gear and leg cramps.
> ...


Thanks Bob. I thoroughly enjoyed myself. Like I said today, I ride with some pretty fast riders (including Hud & Hud's Brother occasionally).

As to the singlespeed thing, it's a bit of both, fitness and x-factor. When you ride a singlespeed, sometimes there's no option but to go faster, but where I really think it kicks arse is out of slow corners. You can really just stand up and blast out of them. And riding hills really sorts out your fitness, because you'll stall if you go too slow.

Give it a try on an old frame one day.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey, loved Forrest. Great trails, little slippery in some sections but at least the mud wasnt thick and sticky. Heaps of fast flowy sections, Mariners berms were a definite favourite amongst us all. Some killer climbs too, Stevob is a machine on that single speed, just goes to show how unfit one is when you see a guy on a single speed flying up those climbs.

Well heres the usual videos taken from my bar mounted camera. Again quality is sus.

Thumbs up to Bob75 for organising the day, not to mention driving all that way and back again.

Cheers


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Thanks Bob. I thoroughly enjoyed myself. Like I said today, I ride with some pretty fast riders (including Hud & Hud's Brother occasionally).


Steve, I can't believe you name me as a fast rider. Around the Silvan singletracks maybe, but on any ride with long climbs I'll be at the back of the bus! (Hoping the SS will help change this though).

John


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

Went for a ride at the you yangs today with one of my mates, took the camera on a ride for the first time. Heres a pic of mr doing a double at the bottom of track 13: cressy climb.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Sunday- I ran R2 of the Rambo series. 80 riders and the rain the night before gaves us some sweet trails. I managed to get some time off to take a few smaps so I might as well share some.

Note the golfers on the left hand side. Thats the practice fairway for the golf course next door. We had 2 generators, a PA system pumping the beats and lots of cheering. I know why there was only 2 of them.









A mate of mine having some fun































































Today (Monday)- Had a day off so I went out and did a lap myself. I finally found the key to the lock on my xc bike (I borowed a pair of bolt cutters). The grips are perished, brakes no good, and the gears need some work but it was a hoot!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud's brother said:


> Steve, I can't believe you name me as a fast rider.


Well John, I'll take it back then.


> Around the Silvan singletracks maybe, but on any ride with long climbs I'll be at the back of the bus! (Hoping the SS will help change this though).
> 
> John


It will.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Lysterfield*

Just got back from a session out at Lysterfield. It really is a good place to ride IMHO, but just not regularly. Trying to get some kms into the legs, been off the dirt for toooooo long.

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

waldog said:


> It really is a good place to ride IMHO, but just not regularly.
> Wal.


Could have been me saying that.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Training ride...*

Just finished a training ride for the Forrest 6hr in a couple of weeks.

Went from my place in North Ringwood, through Bayswater to Mountain hwy, up to Sassafras, across the top to Ridge Road, down the front of Mt Dandenong to Doongalla, through to Sheffield rd, Glasgow rd, Liverpool rd and Mt Dandenong rd to Nth Ringwood again.

Took some pics in Doongalla...



























^am I in the right forum here?^ Did this on the steep fast section from Ridge rd to Doongalla.




































Conditions were cool & sunny, with the overnight rain having little effect on Doongalla, with not much mud.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve, are those last two pics on the beginning of the climb that goes up parallel to the gravel road? If so that's a nice techy challenging climb, good fun.

The Doongalla tracks look to be in good nick!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud's brother said:


> Steve, are those last two pics on the beginning of the climb that goes up parallel to the gravel road? If so that's a nice techy challenging climb, good fun.
> 
> The Doongalla tracks look to be in good nick!


That's the one John. Only I didn't "clean" it today, despite 2 attempts. I have done before though.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice pics Steve, hafta get back there in daylight sometime.
That is one of the most difficult sections around - to clean it on an SS is a big well done. (I've done it)

Cog rides out for you now with the new job?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> Nice pics Steve, hafta get back there in daylight sometime.
> That is one of the most difficult sections around - to clean it on an SS is a big well done. (I've done it)
> 
> Cog rides out for you now with the new job?


Thanks Hud. Cog rides are out unless I have the Friday off, which I do next week incidently, so I'll be there with bells & lights on. Two hours sleep before work after a big ride is just not enough.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Good ride today, 9 riders fronted up for a 35km loop. Good to catch up with a few of the members.


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

Race tomorrow bring a new rider pig race, new rider from work who is super fit so im hopeing i can keep up, on of the other guys says that as Dan mac has not raced with us that he is "new" i dont think thats at all fair, but dan will drop him like a stone so its not all bad. Blores hill near heyfield rego at 0930 tomorrow see you all their


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

slowdave999 said:


> Race tomorrow bring a new rider pig race, new rider from work who is super fit so im hopeing i can keep up, on of the other guys says that as Dan mac has not raced with us that he is "new" i dont think thats at all fair, but dan will drop him like a stone so its not all bad. Blores hill near heyfield rego at 0930 tomorrow see you all their


Is that the 2hr in Gippsland? A guy I know is going in it. Pretty cool concept where you take a 'beginner' and have to cross the line together. Defining and policing 'beginner' will be hard though.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud said:


> Good ride today, 9 riders fronted up for a 35km loop. Good to catch up with a few of the members.


Fun ride out at St Andrews with a big turnout of Cog Ride regulars Hud, Mitchell, Daniel, Steve and Shaun as well as St Andrews regulars N_P and Mystrix and mtbr Ches. Excellent day for it, we were certainly spoiled by the weather - actually got too hot for the winter jerseys at one point. Due to time constraints we missed out on the newest track but it'll be there next time waiting for us, and better worn in too. Thanks for the ride guys.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Due to wintery weather, the Marin Wolf being at BikeHQ for a good service, repair (more of which I'll talk about later) and of course my slackness, it has been at least a six weeks (yeah I know) since my real last MTB ride. I've been running, commuting and doing other sports- but it is not the same as nailing a trail is it? Damn, I'm missing the Summer! Anyway, I picked up the Wolf yesterday and after checking the Council website for track status, and then shock and tyre pressures I met up with Ben and his mate Robert for a spin up the Hills. It felt quite odd packing so much gear for a ride vs a run- but that's the way it is out there- especially when the forecast is a tad sketchy. Pump & Food....check....tools...check.....fork pump...check....water....check....layers...check....gloves....check....!!

Meeting at the base of Rapaki we were not sure of what route we would take. There was talk of the Lava Flow track, which made me nervous , and once on the Rapaki Track I had flash backs of just how much I dislike this track. It is not just boring, it is now like flat sandy gravel thanks to the idiots at the Canterbury Council who seem to think that this surface is suitable. With not even a slight trail obstacle....It is a total waste of accent....it's just plain MEH. But being the quickest route up to the hills....you just have to deal with it....so I just tuned out....as you do.....what track? 

Across the Mount Vernon track we went and it was a mud fest....and the Eskars soon became like 4WD tyres as the clay like soil just stuck to them...and I'm sure they weighed about the same too  Even mid Summer this track can be a challenge to get through without dabbing....and today as I chuckled to myself while slipping about like I was at a naked olive oil party (dunno?) I dabbed....alot. Fitness wise I was sweet as....in fact I was not even struggling....but it was the total lack of "bike and eye" coordination that got me as I pinged off every available rock. Once at the other side, I voiced how I won't be riding the Mount Vernon track again until Spring. This track should really be listed as closed on the Council website.

Thankfully the Traverse was fantastic...and I flew around it with technical ease.... and I even got a cheeky buzz  As for the condition of this track, it was really good considering the weather of late. It's amazing how within less than a few KM's you can get such differing track conditions in the Port Hills...from slop fest to grippy and tacky. Talking of grippy....we then hit a trail through Vic Park back to the City and it was bloody mint! The majority of the trail was super tacky and in pretty good condition- and I was grinning all the way down. At one point though, I saw Ben loose control ahead of me on a super greasy and rutted stretch of trail....and I knew that I was in for a treat (!!). Like a bucking bronco off I followed......and managed to keep it together...just! You have got to love a dually eh! Ben's skills never cease to amaze me by the way...that guy has balls of Titanium that's for sure. Heading down ahead of me though Vic Park he clearly took a wrong line and basically rode down a section that was...well to me unridable. What I really respect is how he gives everything a go.....regardless of the outcome. I suspect that riding trials for years has given helped that attitude. I tip my hat to you sir....

Before I head off for a good soak in the bath, lets talk gear shall we?- I'm so glad that I picked up a set of Tifosi glasses last week....these things saved my eyes quite a few times today from trail crap. They also look hot which is a bonus. As for the Shimano DX trail shoes they really did keep my feet warm and dry from splashes today. Bravo.

It was great to get out to the Hills after so many weeks with some blinding company. Roll on Spring. WoOt!


----------



## Bob75 (May 16, 2008)

Just a little Sunday morning Lysterfield ride this weekend.
We had four of us along today; Sicwombat, and a couple of mates Cam and Josh.
Pretty cold and foggy at the start. Just to kick things off, I led us down a big grassy hill, so we all got sprayed in cold, cold dew from the grass. Then it was straight to granny for some warm up climbing. Then we just continued along for the rest of our ride. Most trails were pretty dry for the middle of winter.

Lysterfield rides are becoming a bit more like the road bike cafe scene, with Trailmix becoming littered with expensive MTB's - ours adding to the collection. They make good coffee and the bike shop side looks pretty good too.
I still enjoy Lysterfield as the "local" ride, even after Forrest last week.
Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

Went for a ride around Wombat yesterday. Great day for it, with quite a few cars lined up. Also saw a heap of people out on their trail bikes (the kind with a motor...so lazy) and got a few waves which suprised me a bit as our paths don't usually cross that much. The trails did get a bit sloppy in some places and i ended up taking a dive in a couple of larger 'puddles' much to my friends amusement. 

For the record it took me about 2 and a half hours to clean the bike today


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Had a great ride out at St Andrews yesterday the weather was stunning although a little cool.
Lots of fog about but you'd climb out of it and lookdown on it to get a sensational view.
I think the temp must have dropped 3-4 degrees as we descended Ridge Rd and dropped back into the fog.
One of the guys with me got the old stick in the deraillieur at the bottom of Ridge rd.
New wheel for Joe snapped the hanger and took out about 6 spokes on the drive side. So he walked up Alma while we completed the ride and came back for him.
Ridge Rd is this guys favourite piece of ST so he was happy that it was at the end of it.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Magic Gear!*



chumbox said:


> Really cool. I've switched to 32:16 from 18 which has made a big difference on the flats and hills once you get used to it.
> ...snip...


I've now got my magic gear!

32:14 :thumbsup:


















Preliminary test suggests it's not too tall. Time will tell.

edit: forgot to add, it only worked with a pre-loved(stretched) chain.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Stevob said:


> I've now got my magic gear!
> 
> 32:14 :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


My sweet spot on the Peace is 32 x14 too. I've gone back to 32 x 16 though as its a tad harsh on the back 

I notice you have a pump similar to one i have.....can you use it like a track pump?

That reminds me- i best get it back ready for the dirt - as it has been a commuter for months.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

ilostmypassword said:


> My sweet spot on the Peace is 32 x14 too. I've gone back to 32 x 16 though as its a tad harsh on the back
> 
> I notice you have a pump similar to one i have.....can you use it like a track pump?
> 
> That reminds me- i best get it back ready for the dirt - as it has been a commuter for months.


That's the one! It is just the best pump eva. Whenever group riding and someone gets a flat, it's always my pump which is used. Every now & then, I take it apart and spray some rubber care on the seals, as it has developed a vibration when it dries out a bit.

It's about 5 years old.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Puddleduck has one of those pumps too.
A few rides back at St A. I used it 5 times for a slow leak. Best pump eva.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

RAIN:madmax: :madman: 
Stoped me riding on the weekend (that among other things like work).
Yesterday it stopped me from riding to work. Once I got to work it cleared up, so no worries, I went home at lunch and picked up the bike. 4.30 it starts to sprinkle and by 5 when i knock off it is still raining!!! The hell with that, im still going. The trails are fine in the wet and my bike already needs a service and I really want a ride. Was shivering as I was setting up my bike but as soon as I got going I warmed up. Ride was lots of fun with the darkness and wetness (is that a word?) making it very difficult. All was going well until the final downhill when me handle bars started rotating which worried me. I checked them and i figured there would have been mud and water inside the clamp by now so no point tightening it as it would not have done much. I was near the end so i continued then my handle bar light fell off!!! I found it and decided that enough was enough and my second lap was not going to happen. Got back to the car with a smile on my dial very pleased with the ride.

After seeing people practicing for a local XC race in Spain last month I really want to spend more time on the XC bike and race it as well. Before that my bike REALLY needs a service!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Stevob said:


> It's about 5 years old.


Is it this one?
http://www.topeak.com/products/Mini-Pumps/MiniMorph

If so I've been meaning to check one of those out. There's even one with a guage I think.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> I've now got my magic gear!
> 
> 32:14 :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Brilliant! There's actually a great thread where Guitar Ted talks about what someone from Twin Six told him about SS. In short you need to remove teeth from the rear ring as your body gets used to eg 18T, so you go to 16T. So although 14T could seem tall early on I reckon if you stick it out you'll be fine as your body adjusts itself. Heck you climbed mountain highway, you probably need a 12T. 

Looks really clean now, nice.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> I've now got my magic gear!
> 
> 32:14 :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Brilliant! There's actually a great thread where Guitar Ted talks about what someone from Twin Six told him about SS. In short you need to remove teeth from the rear ring as your body gets used to eg 18T, so you go to 16T. So although 14T could seem tall early on I reckon if you stick it out you'll be fine as your body adjusts itself. Heck you climbed mountain highway, you probably need a 12T. 

Looks really clean now, nice.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Is it this one?
> http://www.topeak.com/products/Mini-Pumps/MiniMorph
> 
> If so I've been meaning to check one of those out. There's even one with a guage I think.


No, it's this one > http://www.topeak.com/products/Mini-Pumps/MountainMorph just a bit longer.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

chumbox said:


> Brilliant! There's actually a great thread where Guitar Ted talks about what someone from Twin Six told him about SS. In short you need to remove teeth from the rear ring as your body gets used to eg 18T, so you go to 16T. So although 14T could seem tall early on I reckon if you stick it out you'll be fine as your body adjusts itself. Heck you climbed mountain highway, you probably need a 12T.
> 
> Looks really clean now, nice.


My history of SS gearings

1) Giant rigid running 36:17 or 2.11:1
2) GT Avalanche running 32:16 or 2:1
3) GT Avalanche running 32:15 or 2.13:1 (this is what I did mountain hwy & forrest on)
4) GT Avalanche running 32:14 or 2.29:1

So I suppose now, it's only really just over one gear up from what I've spent most of my SS time on, the Giant.

Cog ride tomorrow night, so I'll test it then and if ok, take it to Forrest as is for the race.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah, and I do like the look much more now too


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Deleted double post... stupid work computer.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I heard you the first time


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Stevob said:


> My history of SS gearings
> 
> 1) Giant rigid running 36:17 or 2.11:1
> 2) GT Avalanche running 32:16 or 2:1
> ...


I'm thinking of running the SIR9 at 32x17 (32x18 at the moment.) Can do most of Silvan and St A. pretty easily now - then again might not be the best idea while it's wet.
Speaking of wet, here is tomorrows forecast, see you out there...:thumbsup:

"Forecast for Thursday

Cloudy. Isolated showers, becoming widespread during the evening. Isolated thunderstorms developing later with local hail. Winds west to northwesterly averaging up to 45 km/h shifting west to southwest at 60 km/h later in the evening. "

Actually if it's too windy I'm not keen on heading into the trees.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hud said:


> "Forecast for Thursday
> 
> Cloudy. Isolated showers, becoming widespread during the evening. Isolated thunderstorms developing later with local hail. Winds west to northwesterly averaging up to 45 km/h shifting west to southwest at 60 km/h later in the evening. "
> 
> Actually if it's too windy I'm not keen on heading into the trees.


Tomorrow is the first day of three days riding in Forrest with the Youies thrown in on the way up with some mates. Should be interesting...


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Stevob said:


> 1) Giant rigid running 36:17 or 2.11:1
> 2) GT Avalanche running 32:16 or 2:1
> 3) GT Avalanche running 32:15 or 2.13:1 (this is what I did mountain hwy & forrest on)
> 4) GT Avalanche running 32:14 or 2.29:1
> ...


Magic gear always looks nice. I've done a tiny wee bit of filing to get mine to run magic with a new chain. If you want to keep it at 2:1 you can go 36:18 and it will still be magic. Another option is 34:16. As long as you add 4 teeth at a time it will be magic, although if you increase the difference between the ring and sprocket it will get tighter, and steel gears seem tighter than aluminium ones too.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*Cog Ride 2nite*

Any word from mitch, or anyone else, as to the track conditions around Silvan. Would assume there would be a few trees down after the wildish weather. Will we need to wear our lumberjack clobber? Looking forward to seeing the the 'new' bike tonight Steveob.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Carver96er said:


> Any word from mitch, or anyone else, as to the track conditions around Silvan. Would assume there would be a few trees down after the wildish weather. Will we need to wear our lumberjack clobber? Looking forward to seeing the the 'new' bike tonight Steveob.


I can't comment specifically on Silvan but after being out clearing trees the other night I can tell you there is heaps down everywhere in Mt Dandenong area generally so would be worth checking.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Few recent trees down on the Yarra trails for what it's worth. Plus a few fresh clearances by whoever cuts em up - that's the quickest turnaround I've seen down there.

P.S. While PR is it's usual well-drained self, the first km or 2 from the Rosanna tennis courts upstream are super slick & muddy. Might be best left for the rest of winter. Unless anyone has a few cubic metres of gravel & a quaddie with trailer?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

chumbox said:


> I can't comment specifically on Silvan but after being out clearing trees the other night I can tell you there is heaps down everywhere in Mt Dandenong area generally so would be worth checking.


I might do the honours and take a quick spin out there to check soon. Will report back.

FWIW, the next cold front looks due to come through the area between 8 and 9pm tonight.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> I might do the honours and take a quick spin out there to check soon. Will report back.
> 
> FWIW, the next cold front looks due to come through the area between 8 and 9pm tonight.


Yeah gale force winds upto 100km/h in late afternoon and evening along with thunderstorms and hale. Note sure how much will hit Melbourne but general rule of thumb says all of it. SES is on alert which speaks for itself.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

chumbox said:


> Yeah gale force winds upto 100km/h in late afternoon and evening along with thunderstorms and hale. Note sure how much will hit Melbourne but general rule of thumb says all of it. SES is on alert which speaks for itself.


Well, it's like this...

There were some trees down, but I cleared them all away. It looked like someone has been there before me with a chainsaw on one on the lower track. Track surface is fine at the moment. A little slippery for those not using Ardents, but otherwise fine. Didn't muck up the tread too much at all. Could be ridden tonight, but in some areas, there was considerable creaking noises, so in my opinion, shouldn't be ridden, especially with the winds forecast to pick up.










The GT on the other hand, for some reason, the tension wasn't as tight as when I fitted the chain, maybe the axel slipped forward ever so slightly in the drop-outs, but it derailed about 20 times, and 2 of those I managed to hit the frame pretty hard with both the back of my right knee and the quadricep just near the knee. It's on ice right now, but I don't think I should try to ride tonight, despite not having ridden Cog rides for what seems like ages. I've got quite a limp, and don't want to aggravate it before the Forrest 6 hour on Sunday. Sorry boys.:madman: Severely pissed.

The bike is going back to 32:15, with a tensioner. I could persist with the 32:14 and add a link and tensioner, but it was just a little too slow up some of the hills through Silvan. Still managed to make most of the uphill switchbacks, but the lack of confidence in being able to put the power down & get some momentum without doing more damage made me walk a few. Great on the faster flowing stuff though.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I think it would be wise not to ride tonight. I won't be there.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Stevob, Hud, thanks for the heads up. I was ready to go this week but sounds best not to.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*Cog Ride 2nite*

For those still interested, Rik SMSed and said he is keen if others are. I am, so will meet at the Cog at 6.30pm. Thought a safer ride might be out to Gruyere again ( parallel(?) to the Warby trail) Could be a unique experience! 
Who's brave/silly enough??


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep I told Rick I'd decided I'd be there. Dead calm out here at the moment. John is coming too. Sorry to foul you up Casper, but for you it's probably still not worth the risk. Ross is coming out on his new Monocog 29er. Gonna be wet, muddy and fun!


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Five intrepid riders headed out tonight from the Cog: Hud, the two John Wrights, Rick and Ross from the St Andrews General Store. The forecast strong winds didn't show, it was actually dead calm. We headed out to Gruyere via the Warby Trail, Old Gippsland Rd and Victoria Rd, then back on the Warby Trail. Lots of singletrack, lots of mud and slush and a bit of rain. Good fun... what is it actually that drives grown men to head out into a dark, wet night to ride bicycles? I don't know, but I had a great time.

Felt a bit left out again, riding the only geared bike - Hud's latest steed, the Ellsworth Epiphany, since my Rush is getting its Lefty lockout fixed. Hud, Rick and Ross were all on rigid 29er SSs, Ross giving his brand new Monocog a baptism of water and mud! The other John on his hardtail 96er SS and self, last up all the hills, on the gearie. The 'piph is a great bike though, very speedy, pedals well but plush.

Arrived home, chucked all the filthy clothes in the washing machine, had a hot shower, then sat down to a plate of lamb curry and rice. Bliss!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Had an amazing ride today!! Went down to Gippsland for the weekend and had the pleasure to have a couple of the MTB club take me and some buddies out to some trails for the morning.

The place was called Bulldog Junction. It is located north of Lake Glenmaggie, and the terrain is notoriously drier than everywhere else in the area, but with all of the recent rain it had put just the right amount of moisture into the dirt. The trails were predominantly downhill with some intermittent pinch climbs and some slow climbs. We didn't take any pics because the riding was sooooo good we didn't want to stop.

The trails were hardpacked with nearly every corner bermed, lots of little jumps and drops and the best/gnarliest rock gardens i have ever ridden. The rock gardens were completely natural and had rocks ranging from basketball sized to tennis ball sized and just begged to be hammered through.

Sorry again for there not being any pics, but it was one of the best rides i've ever been on!!!

Wal.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

My buddy Mike and I spent a cold Saturday at Goorooyarroo and Mulligan's Flat nature reserves. These photos are from a previous trip but are exactly where we rode.










These are old farm lands and open woodlands of Yellow Box, Red Gum and Kangaroo grass. The farms have now been turned into nature reserves on the norther border of the Australian Capital Territory.

It was good and easy climbing for about 7 klicks on old farm roads and then a few ks of single track through the bush. From Mulligan's Flat to Piper's Flat was a good simple downhill on rougher double track, before ripping into it and finishing with a good down hill run on a long dirt road back to civilization and some frosty Victor Bravos.



















Only two walkers and one cyclist we saw all afternoon ... and Roos and Euros and an Emu. This was the first time that I've seen an Emu for a while on the open northern grasslands. Very good to see.

Warren.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Did a long easy sniff the daisy ride which took in most of the riding around town. Up to Willans Hill for a bit of fun and out to the quarry track. I stoped here for a bite to eat and to soak in the sunlight.



Then into Silverlite. Going into Silverlite I had to sprint a little as a magpie was trying to see how hard he could hit my head, then at the end of Silverlite I came up behind a couple walking their blue healers. Of course they went straight for me, the first one pulled away when the owners yelled at them but the second one went straigh for my ankle and had a few nips, then the second one decided well he could do it, so so can I and he had a go as well. They both had another go at my ankle so I decided to stop, and so did they. I wasnt really bothered by it, its happened a few times before. They dont call them ankle biters for nothing.

Anyway on with the ride and to Pomi. I did the new shorter course as I wanted to fit in the river trail as well. I hit the final DH run pretty hard and was a lot of fun.Then to the river trail. The lagoon has a lot more water in it these days.



Considering the amount of rain we had during the week the river trail was better than expected and was a lot of fun. Then I came up to another Blue Healer. Ive met him before and he was all bark and acting tough until I had a go at him. This time he kept chasing but he then got distracted by the lady walking 3 kelpies (what, is this walk your dag day?) Anyway onwards to the final bit of the river trail and home.

Was really happy with the ride, 40ks which is the most I have done probably since the Otway . I was taking it rather easy which is why I think I made it that far. In saying that my heart rate was averaging around 160 for the first hr, thats normal race pace for me!

Its good to be back in the saddle proper. I am now heading off to the specialists to try and get my ankle fixed.....


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Finally got the rack and child seat mounted to my brand new rack mounts. Took it out for a short commute yesterday and works a treat. Think lugging stuff (stuff being my daughter) on a 29er is way easier than on the 26er, and it's SS so go figure. 

Anyways, great times ahead and hats off to Damo at COG for the frame work. Looking forward to some long trail riding journeys with the rack.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice report Ben_M. Chumbox, how about pics of your new setup?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> Nice report Ben_M. Chumbox, how about pics of your new setup?


Will do... probably not tomorrow (out tonight) but will post them ASAP.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

On Sunday I went out along the Murrumbidgee to Woodstock nature reserve. This reserve is the last natural stand of Black, White and Blue native pines in the ACT. Woodstock was all but devastated during the January 2003 fire storm and I'm enjoying seeing the reserve regenerate, if only slowly. Woodstock is near home, across a couple of paddocks on back-tracks, and a bit of single-track. Woodstock sits above the confluence of the Molonglo, Cotter and Murrumbidgee Rivers.




























Warren.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Wild Wassa said:


> Woodstock sits above the confluence of the Molonglo, Cotter and Murrumbidgee Rivers.


I grew up in Higgins. Our house backed onto Drake Brockman Drive, so over our fence was that road, then nothing but farmland then pine forest all the way to the Brindies. I used to ride down to the Molongolo, lock my bike up at the water treatment centre - which we simply called "the sh!tworks" - and walk up and downstream as far as I could go in an afternoon before returning home. Once we camped o/nite on that rocky sandbank in your last photo, before there was a lookout above it, and before any of the trails were there.

Good times.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Forrest 6 Hour Enduro*

On the weekend, as most of you know, the Forrest 6 hour race was on. This was my first entry into any type of bike racing and what an experience! I went into it to learn & I certainly did. Firstly, kudos to my racing buddy, big Steve:thumbsup: Thanks for getting us down & back safely, and for putting in well over 100% effort during the race.

The course...

With just over 200 vertical metres climbing over 10km, the course didn't appear too difficult on paper, but when you factored in some heavy rain in the preceding days (as well as some showers on the day) and 250+ riders, you can guess the resulting conditions. Muddy. Especially for two of the four major climbs. Traction was difficult to say the least, with the section pictured below being the worst. It's usually just a moderate effort up past the car, but turned into sheer slop for the most of it.










Marriner's Run held up reasonably well, with just a few of the berms copping a bit too much slime. Towards the end of the race, there was more & more evidence of people sliding down these berms, mainly because of lack confidence in being able to hold the pace required to maintain the line. The berms below had no such problems and were heaps of fun.










The transition area, although uphill, still managed to remain rideable, although the other side of the fence where all the cars parked, was an absolute quagmire. I brought the mrs' white tent she uses for markets and managed to get that dirty:nono: The tent got mistaken for the local chapel a few times, due to it's appearance. Hallelujah Brother! But it did manage to keep us dry (as well as a few of the neighbours, who had no cover so I invited them in to share). I hope the boys don't mind me putting up some pics. It was great having everyone together.


































The race...

Well, it was all great for the solo riders, who got to start from the start line about 30 seconds before the rest of us. The team riders had to start way down the hill, about 120m behind the solos, and race on foot up the muddy hill to where our team mates were holding our bikes and then head off. Plenty of elbowing/pushing in the run up the hill, let me tell you. This consequently left us all a bit short of breath, and myself with legs like jelly. The first km or so was done at nearly a walking pace, mainly because it was single file singletrack from about 150m into the course proper. I did manage to pass a heap of gearies up the first real hill though, and then settled into a good pace.

My lap times > 40:25, 37:40, 42:46 & 43:22 in that order. We managed 8 laps total as a team and finished in 32nd place out of 57 male pairs. Very happy with that.

I learnt a lot...

I had a mix of sports drink & water in my drink bag, and it served me well. I (and nearly everyone else) suffered a bit from cramping though. It hit me on my third lap, in my left hamstring, and made me hop off the bike a few times to try to stretch it out. Magnesium powder/pills for the next event I think. Chocolate & Coke gave me just as much (if not more) energy than anything else I consumed. The final lap was slowed a bit as the cramping got worse, & I agonisingly watched while sitting on the ground stretching as the riders I'd previously passed, passed me in turn.

The bike suffered twice from chain derailments in my third lap, but could have been worse if i hadn't tried a ghetto fix the night before. I plan to solve this in the next few days. I ran 32:15 gearing, and it was great for the first 2 laps, but became too tall, especially for the slippery climbs. 32:16 for the next race. Only once on the first lap did I manage to peak my cadence. The GT handled the conditions superbly in combination with the Maxxis Ardents. Only once did I come off, and that was on a large log rollover which caught me by surprise on the first lap at too high a speed. Nothing damaged or injured though. I was quite happy with only having being passed by a handful of riders during the whole race.

A little bit of work to do on the bikes for now, but it's all good.:thumbsup:










Looking forward to the next 6 hour and will probably give it a go solo.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Great pics Stevob. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Nice report Steve.*

As a cramper from way back I highly reccommend Endura. I use it concentrated in my bottle with plain water in the bladder. (Good to keep sticky stuff out of it.)

Today I finished work at 10.30. A perfect day, though the air was very cold to start with but I went for a ride to celebrate the anniversery of my birth. Apologies for the phone pics but they're so convenient.

Pic 1: Up the Warburton trail for to Morrison cafe for a coffee to warm up. (Three of my favourite things, can you find them?) 
Pic 2: Then towards Wandin with a diversion on the Stringy Bark Creek trail.
Pic 3: Out to Sunnyside road near Worri Yallock via the Warburton trail. I picked up a little bit of ST along the way. (The Salsa's last ride in 26" format) 650b wheels on the way...
Pics - Into Warramate Hills Sate Park. Stunning scenery on a clear winters day. Lots of tea tree and moss. Didn't make it to the top as I couldn't find the obvious way up. I think it was an extremely steep double track towards the end of the main track. It's a deceptively high hill/mountain about as much climbing as there is to get to Olinda from Silvan it seemed.
Then back home through Gruyere via Armistead road - Victoria road - Picnic Hill reserve (last pic) then Old Gippsland road (the wrong way):eekster:

Warramate Hills is not a bad diversion if you are doing the Warburton Trail and want a bit of climbing. It is out and back though, if you go to the 'private property' gate and back.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice report Hud.

Looked like a terrible day for a ride...........


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> As a cramper from way back I highly reccommend Endura. I use it concentrated in my bottle with plain water in the bladder. (Good to keep sticky stuff out of it.)


Thanks for the tip.



Old Man Hud said:


> I went for a ride to celebrate the anniversery of my birth.


And a happy birthday fellow Cancerian. My turn next weekend.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like a great ride. And in the first pic I'm guessing the answer is cutlery, grass and gazebos?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Wild Wassa said:


> On Sunday I went out along the Murrumbidgee to Woodstock nature reserve. This reserve is the last natural stand of Black, White and Blue native pines in the ACT. Woodstock was all but devastated during the January 2003 fire storm and I'm enjoying seeing the reserve regenerate, if only slowly. Woodstock is near home, across a couple of paddocks on back-tracks, and a bit of single-track. Woodstock sits above the confluence of the Molonglo, Cotter and Murrumbidgee Rivers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome :thumbsup: About time this thread had more aussie images....


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> As a cramper from way back I highly reccommend Endura. I use it concentrated in my bottle with plain water in the bladder. (Good to keep sticky stuff out of it.)
> 
> Today I finished work at 10.30. A perfect day, though the air was very cold to start with but I went for a ride to celebrate the anniversery of my birth. Apologies for the phone pics but they're so convenient.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

chumbox said:


> Looks like a great ride. And in the first pic I'm guessing the answer is cutlery, grass and gazebos?


Nope. You don't know my brother like I do. It's sugar, salt and BBQs.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUD!!! Prezzy tomorrow.

Seems like yesterday I did a ride report for my 30th! Last September. It was my best birthday ever, I reckon. Beautiful day, Daniel C and I went for a ride around Silvan, followed by a coffee and muffin at the Cog. I was on the new Rush too, a gift from my wife for my birthday!

John


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

HB Hud. Great day for a ride. That phone does pretty good pics in your hands.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Cog social ride tonight. Fantastic ride, best I've had for a while. 9 riders including Cowpat, Stevob and CowleyD. It was a little slippery in places but generally pretty good after a few days of fine sunny weather. Did a big bunch of singletracks plus a few narrow firetrails. A great night out. Got back to the Cog Cafe at 9.30.
Had my first good ride with two Ardents in the SIR9. MY confidence levels are way up with these tyres. Not once did I lose climbing traction to the point where I had to unclip. (I stalled a number of times due to lack of momentum.) Cornering, tracking through mud, gravel, they are very good. Even over wet roots they are more predictable.
I'll temper my outlandish enthusiasm for these tyres by saying they are the first full knobby tyres I've used extensively (apart from Nobby Nics) so maybe a little bit of it is the fact that they ARE knobby. They are streets ahead of NN's IMO.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess this thread isn't limited to weekend rides?

Bits of single-track on something called Loop #5 ... a track found on the Limestone Plains or for the less traditional, a track somewhere in the Mountains of the Murrumbidgee.




























Warren.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome ride indeed Hud. Good to see everyone again. I made it home by about 10:05. Too much body temp to sleep well...very, very tired now...zzzzzzzz

Nice berms Warren.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Cog social ride tonight. Fantastic ride, best I've had for a while. 9 riders including Cowpat, Stevob and CowleyD. It was a little slippery in places but generally pretty good after a few days of fine sunny weather. Did a big bunch of singletracks plus a few narrow firetrails. A great night out. Got back to the Cog Cafe at 9.30.
> Had my first good ride with two Ardents in the SIR9. MY confidence levels are way up with these tyres. Not once did I lose climbing traction to the point where I had to unclip. (I stalled a number of times due to lack of momentum.) Cornering, tracking through mud, gravel, they are very good. Even over wet roots they are more predictable.
> I'll temper my outlandish enthusiasm for these tyres by saying they are the first full knobby tyres I've used extensively (apart from Nobby Nics) so maybe a little bit of it is the fact that they ARE knobby. They are streets ahead of NN's IMO.


Good to hear that your keen on the ardents- they are basically a copy of the Specialized Eskars = my fav tyre of all time. If you ever get loss of traction under braking- which seems to be a common problem with the ardents- try the Eskars.

What size are you running by the way?

Like you say- its a tyre with tread  I used NN's for a season and binned them- I love my Eskars.

Great social ride too by the sounds of it.

Happy trails.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hud said:


> Cog social ride tonight. Fantastic ride, best I've had for a while. 9 riders including Cowpat, Stevob and CowleyD. It was a little slippery in places but generally pretty good after a few days of fine sunny weather. Did a big bunch of singletracks plus a few narrow firetrails. A great night out. Got back to the Cog Cafe at 9.30.
> Had my first good ride with two Ardents in the SIR9. MY confidence levels are way up with these tyres. Not once did I lose climbing traction to the point where I had to unclip. (I stalled a number of times due to lack of momentum.) Cornering, tracking through mud, gravel, they are very good. Even over wet roots they are more predictable.
> I'll temper my outlandish enthusiasm for these tyres by saying they are the first full knobby tyres I've used extensively (apart from Nobby Nics) so maybe a little bit of it is the fact that they ARE knobby. They are streets ahead of NN's IMO.


Hi Hud, why did you choose the Ardent over the Rampage or the Nevegal? Did you have any problems withthe Ardents lack of 'transition' nobs?

What were using on the SIR before?

Cheers
Rich


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

PuddleDuck said:


> Hi Hud, why did you choose the Ardent over the Rampage or the Nevegal? Did you have any problems withthe Ardents lack of 'transition' nobs?
> 
> What were using on the SIR before?
> 
> ...


Well, they were in stock at the LBS and I got 'em for $80 a pair. I'd heard the Ardents still rolled better than the others and were lighter (not sure about that). My experience with Nev's is that they are heavy and very slow. If they'd all been there in front of me I would have got a Rampage 2.3 for the front, but would've stayed with the Ardent on the rear. I didn't notice any 'transition' issues.

Up to date I'd been using RR's and they will be going back on, come summer.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud said:


> Had my first good ride with two Ardents in the SIR9. MY confidence levels are way up with these tyres. Not once did I lose climbing traction to the point where I had to unclip. (I stalled a number of times due to lack of momentum.)


And there I was thinking it was the rider not the bike! Good ride, thanks to everyone. The switchback trail has stood up particularly well in the wet.



Wild Wassa said:


> Bits of single-track on something called Loop #5 ... a track found on the Limestone Plains or for the less traditional, a track somewhere in the Mountains of the Murrumbidgee.


W, do you mean Loop 5 at Stromlo? Or are you being deliberately vague about the location because you believe that the track may not be legal? Explanation: I like to know where rides that people post actually are so that one day if I manage to get out to those areas I can go and ride them, or at least dream about doing so.

Nice pics by the way.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Cowpat, G'day Mate. I wasn't being vague, I was being historical. Stromlo Forest Park is the name known by the Johnny-come-latelies. The Limestone Plains was the ACT's original name.

Loop #5 is the nondescript name for the XC course that will be used in the coming UCI MTB World Championships. It is an interesting and varied loop,

Loop #5 is parts of several of the tracks at Stromlo and now includes a new multi lane section of track about 150m south of Old Duffy Descent, which allows riders to choose several levels of difficulty. Loop #5 has previously only had one level of difficulty ... extremely difficult! This is good because now it is ... outrageously extremely difficult.

Please enjoy the intereactive map ... http://www.stromloforestpark.com.au/maps/spf_InteractiveMap_002.swf

I should take some shots of the section called Blackberry Crime ... I mean Climb, and post them. I wish I could convey the pain in my shots.

Thankyou for asking.

Warren.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Hud said:


> My experience with Nev's is that they are heavy and very slow.


Correct, rather dissapointing those tyres were.



Wild Wassa said:


> Cowpat, G'day Mate. I wasn't being vague, I was being historical. Stromlo Forest Park is the name known by the Johnny-come-latelies. The Limestone Plains was the ACT's original name.


You bugger!! I just spent 5mins googling Limestone Plains, I was not getting very far. I thought it looked like stomlo. Next time ill look at all of the posts......


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Hud said:


> My experience with Nev's is that they are heavy and very slow.


I agree too, as you know Hud. 26 inch Nevs on the Rush are great around the slow, slippery singletracks at Silvan, but slow if you want to go fast!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Ben, well there you go Mate ... you have just learnt something about your Nation's history because of your passion for mountain biking. How good is life at times?

My time has not been wasted ... :thumbsup: 

Warren.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Birthday Ride...*

Warning...more crappy phone pics.

Some may choose to spend the morning of their birthday being spoilt by family with brekky in bed after a nice sleep-in. Not me.

I woke (a little late) at 6:30, listened for the wind, no wind. Got up. Grabbed the bike gear I could find in the dark, inhaled 4 Vitabrits with Soy milk & honey, had a quick coffee. Threw the bike in the car and headed for the hills. I didn't get there as early as I'd liked, but still needed the lights for the first half an hour or so from 7am.










Conditions were a little slippery, but still fun. Heaps of rain up here in the last 2 days.

Had to spend some time clearing tracks from fallen trees, but hey, it's part of the game. This one had been down for a couple of months now and looked too big to do by myself, but the vitabrits really work for me.










The tensioner works fine now. No issues at all. Still running 32:16 though. Hope it's clear what I've done, despite the fuzzy pic.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Yer a legend Steve. Thanks for shifting that tree. Must try some Vitabrits m'self some time.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Lysterfield*

Despite the poor track conditions, had an awesome ride out at Lysty today. Headed out with my mate Daz, who was responsible for getting me back into mountain biking 5 or so years ago at the same location. We hardly ever ride there anymore so today was quite nostalgic (if said amount of time can be considered long enough for nostalgia to develop).

Muddy, slippery in some places. Grippy in others. Downright bogs scattered throughout. Some areas (on Hug trail) they need to just bite the bullet and build some boardwalks. I'd contribute tools & time for that. The raised granite solution on Redgum trail is OK ... not very smooth but I guess better than ankle deep slosh.

But overall, extremely enjoyable. Still love that fast run down to the berms. And glad to see so many riders out there. At least 50 cars with bike racks. Nice stuff.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Despite the poor track conditions, had an awesome ride out at Lysty today. Headed out with my mate Daz, who was responsible for getting me back into mountain biking 5 or so years ago at the same location. We hardly ever ride there anymore so today was quite nostalgic (if said amount of time can be considered long enough for nostalgia to develop).
> 
> Muddy, slippery in some places. Grippy in others. Downright bogs scattered throughout. Some areas (on Hug trail) they need to just bite the bullet and build some boardwalks. I'd contribute tools & time for that. The raised granite solution on Redgum trail is OK ... not very smooth but I guess better than ankle deep slosh.
> 
> But overall, extremely enjoyable. Still love that fast run down to the berms. And glad to see so many riders out there. At least 50 cars with bike racks. Nice stuff.


:headphones: Not listening.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud's brother said:


> Yer a legend Steve. Thanks for shifting that tree. Must try some Vitabrits m'self some time.


You obviously know where it is then John. Took some effort I must say, about 25 mins to clear it all. That whole track is rideable now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Happy birthday Steve! Nice work on the trail clearing, though I can't remember where that is. On thursdays Cog ride we found a big tree across a trail that took 9 guys to move. About 1.5 feet thick at the fat end. Luckily it was on a steep slope so it moved pretty easily.

Waldog you have got problems.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Hud. John will tell you where that track is. We haven't ridden it as a group for ages.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

There is an old track called the Boundary Track that is the northern border between NSW and the ACT. I did part of the track with my Mate Geoff today. We joined up with the Old Coach Road from Goulburn and went along that for a bit. No one had been on these tracks for a while. The steepness of the hills was most enjoyable going down hill ... and I rediscovered why bikes are called pushbikes going back up the same hills.

After being brutalized over the past week at Stromlo, it was wonderful to ride in a peaceful and natural landscape away from the riding outfits of others. Today's ride was possibly the best mountain bike ride that I've done in the ACT but each time I spotted a marker today we were in NSW. The ride was made more enjoyable because we only found these historic tracks by accident. The wind here was blowing the spots off Dalmations and we went looking for a bit of shelter in the trees and found these two old tracks. Both were signposted.

We started off in the farm grasslands near Mulligan's Flat, looking for the Bicentennial National Trail but went bush instead ... I'm glad that we did.










Inland Scribblies in a dry woodland.










Excellent tracks throughout, which were not always easy to find. I had the feeling we were being watched at times ... by Euros, Stinkers and Eastern Greys. The wildlife was abundant. On my GPS is showed that we averaged 4.2 kph with a maximum speed reached of 40.6 kph ... between Geoff and I we took over 500 photographs which averaged out at one photograph for every 18.5m of riding.










At the start of the ride Geoff said, "It would be good to see an Echidna," Geoff lives in Sydney, You know what city slickers are like, they think country folk live in zoos.

Geoff and the Echidna that he spotted called Erica ... Ernest .... Errol? I doubt Echidnas around here would be called Edwardo, Emanuel or Effy. After a few minutes the Echidna started walking around. Geoff tooks some good shots and has the shot he took here on his DA site ... https://youwha.deviantart.com/










Warren.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

4 of us headed out to the You Yangs yesterday
Trail conditions were perfect a bit of moisture really adds to the grip out there although some places were still quite loose.
The work thats been done to Cressy's climb makes it a sensationally fast run down now though I think it needs to be renamed and made a one way trail because at the speeds you come down you would not want to climb it which is a pitty
Cleaned the climb up the rutted out Rockwell run for the 1st time so happy with that.
All in all 32km clocked up in great conditions ( a bit windy at times) and fun had by all.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

waldog said:


> :headphones: Not listening.


I'll be doing the same when your chairliftin' Fort Bill or ripping it up through Wales.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

nuclear_powerd, G'day Mate. I enjoyed you post about your time in Higgins, it was a most pleasing follow-up to read after the Woodstock post.

So I have a few shots, just to hopefully bring back a few more memories of how nice it is on the north western edge of Canberra.

I ride on the tracks in the golf course, the course had grown greatly, and is very pretty. When I first moved to Macgregor many of the trees were only shoulder high.










Fairlight where you camped down on the river ... early blooming wattle.










Mount Franklin from the track behind Hawker.










A few sheep in the paddocks on William Hovell Drive.










... and every now and again the Murrumbidgee still sees a good flow.










Cheers Mate.

Warren.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> I'll be doing the same when your chairliftin' Fort Bill or ripping it up through Wales.


Not another one going over there and making he jelous! My best mate is over there right now riding. He broke his collar bone in Feb and it only just healed 2 months before he left. On his forth day of riding on the trip (in Switzerland) he crashed on a set of stairs and stuffed up his shoulder. He has recovered and is now in Wales riding (gingerly). I saw photos of his last trip over there and it looks awsome.

This is wahat happened last time he went riding overseas









Oh, I rode. Because my good for nothing riding mates wont go out to Livingstone with me I was stuck riding in town again. Have got my eye back in for the hard tail which is good. I was all over the place a couple of weeks ago but its all good now.

Beechworth next weekend:thumbsup: Have not been there since 2005 and I was on my Giant AC. I will be racing but im soooo looking forward to it.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Stevob said:


> You obviously know where it is then John. Took some effort I must say, about 25 mins to clear it all. That whole track is rideable now.:thumbsup:


Sorry Steve, I don't actually. From the pic it looked like that tree was too big to move, so I thought you had your tongue in your cheek about the Vitabrits!

So where is it?

Next time we ride Silvan we should head up the hill towards Olinda some more.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey, rode 38kms around Healsville on sunday with a mate who lives up there. Mainly 4wd tracks and a bit of road. Some sections very muddy, and impossible to ride thru. First look at the fire damaged areas around there. Bit of regrowth starting to show. Unbelievable to imagine just how intense it must have been that week. Many of the properties managed to survive. 

Spent 2hrs trying to clean the mud off the bike, overall a good ride though with some nasty long climbs and fast downhills.

Cheers


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud's brother said:


> Sorry Steve, I don't actually. From the pic it looked like that tree was too big to move, so I thought you had your tongue in your cheek about the Vitabrits!
> 
> So where is it?
> 
> Next time we ride Silvan we should head up the hill towards Olinda some more.


It's up that area somewhere, the exact location is hard to describe as I don't remember the number of the track it's off. I'll point it out if we ride up there soon.

ps. I thought the tree was too big to move too, but the mighty combination of brains & brawn solved it.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

A few pics from Silvan. Hud and I rode there last Friday. We did most of the tracks in the opposite direction to usual. Baker's Dozen (13 switchbacks) is great this way, descending the switchbacks is good fun and further than you expect. When climbing, you use the sections between the switchbacks to recover from the last and set up for the next. But downhill, it just seems to go on an on.

For the record, the original "Lower Track" we call Rib Track after Damo busted a rib falling on a log there; Middle Track we call Magpie Track after the sorry-looking pile of feathers we saw there one day; Top Track or Other-side-of-the-hill Track is 13 switchbacks or Baker's Dozen. The bit we called the extension of middle track we now call Yabang Track (pronounced yah-bung, Filipino for boastful), because it's a beautiful track and the builder never lets us forget who built it!  All good fun. Steve's two tracks are both called Steve's Track. Not our privilege to name them!

Pics are from Yabang Track.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Just went and did the Ringwood-Silvan-Ringwood thing again. Via Lilydale this time, to score a knog (a light for those who don't know). Left home at 10 and had plenty of stops. Probably about just under 5 hours riding all up. Conditions on the tracks at Silvan were excellent. Very tacky in places, nothing like the mud fest last Sunday. Plenty of pace to be had.

No pics for now as I'm approaching my upload limit for the month. I'll put them up tomorrow. I took the P&S this time.

Did stop a couple of times on Rib Track but only to take some snaps, but then managed to clean Steve's & Magpie track which I had a rest at the end of. I then cleaned Baker's Dozen, and went straight onto Yabang without a rest and cleaned that also, all the way down back to the start of Magpie where I made it over the log rollover for the first time. At which point I put my foot down finally, as I slid through the little right hander after those logs. Awesome ride but something I probably won't be able to repeat if the conditions worsen.

I also rode the new lower Aquaduct track for the first time, but far from cleaned that one. It needs some more bedding in, which it will get over the coming months, no doubt.

Gunna be fun for those who choose to ride tonight.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Good to hear that conditions are drier Steve, looking forward to tonight. Funny a lot of people clear the log rollover on Magpie but then crash on the exit:skep:.
Looks like you've got the names sorted too...


----------



## Bob75 (May 16, 2008)

So many ride reports with great pics too!
I finally managed a mid week ride and got out to Lysterfield area yesterday arvo. Parked at Churchill park and rode through some trails in the burnt areas, up and over the big hills to Lysterfield for a nice ride amongst the kangaroos. After the rain lately it has been starting to get a bit wet there, but there is great traction on the coarse trails.
So nice to get out for a ride with the sun shining.
Must start taking some photos while riding, must start taking some photos while riding, must start....
Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve, do you ride up Steve's other track and then down the downhill run? The downhill crosses Yabang Track and ends up on Magpie Track, ready to go up again.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> Good to hear that conditions are drier Steve, looking forward to tonight. Funny a lot of people clear the log rollover on Magpie but then crash on the exit:skep:.
> Looks like you've got the names sorted too...


Wasn't so much of a crash, just a foot down.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud's brother said:


> Steve, do you ride up Steve's other track and then down the downhill run? The downhill crosses Yabang Track and ends up on Magpie Track, ready to go up again.


I do occasionally, but not yesterday. Actually, Magpie track is fun if ridden in reverse from the downhill track.

eta...sorry, I meant Yabang is good when ridden in reverse from the downhill track cross-over.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Pics from yesterday's ride*

The new lower aquaduct trail








I got knogged








Right time of day for this shot








Love this corner on Rib Tack








A clearer photo of my ghetto tensioner


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Stevob said:


> I do occasionally, but not yesterday. Actually, Magpie track is fun if ridden in reverse from the downhill track.


You mean you take the downhill track, switch to Yabang, and then to Magpie? Sounds good, I haven't done that. That would provide a long, mostly downhill run.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

John© said:


> You mean you take the downhill track, switch to Yabang, and then to Magpie? Sounds good, I haven't done that. That would provide a long, mostly downhill run.


Yeah, it's a good run that way. Give it a go.:thumbsup:

Clarification, a good ride would be to start from Magpie, keeping to the lower side where it splits, continue up and over and ride Bakers Dozen, then up the road a bit to Steve's uphill switchback course, slog your way up that, then down the road to the top of the downhill track, along there to Yabang intersection, turn left & go all the way in reverse to Magpie taking the left track all the way back down the lower track, which you previously rode up, then ride up the upper part of Magpie, back to Bakers Dozen. Do Baker's Dozen in reverse, then cross the road straight onto Magpie, this time keeping to the upper part and continue along Magpie to Yabang, in the traditional direction, all the way back down to the start of Magpie. Should be fun. I'll give that a go next time I'm out there I think, maybe Sunday morning early.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Sounds great, I'll do it tomorrow. You mentioned riding down the road to the Downhill? No need to do that, there is a little run through the grass/trees from top of Steve's which takes you to the Downhill, meaning you only *cross* the road.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

John© said:


> Sounds great, I'll do it tomorrow. You mentioned riding down the road to the Downhill? No need to do that, there is a little run through the grass/trees from top of Steve's which takes you to the Downhill, meaning you only *cross* the road.


Ha, i only just noticed your signature....


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm planning to ride the Silvan trails tomorrow afternoon. Anyone want to join me? I'll aim to be at the Cog at around 2pm.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Yeah, it's a good run that way. Give it a go.:thumbsup:
> 
> Clarification, a good ride would be to start from Magpie, keeping to the lower side where it splits, continue up and over and ride Bakers Dozen, then up the road a bit to Steve's uphill switchback course, slog your way up that, then down the road to the top of the downhill track, along there to Yabang intersection, turn left & go all the way in reverse to Magpie taking the left track all the way back down the lower track, which you previously rode up, then ride up the upper part of Magpie, back to Bakers Dozen. Do Baker's Dozen in reverse, then cross the road straight onto Magpie, this time keeping to the upper part and continue along Magpie to Yabang, in the traditional direction, all the way back down to the start of Magpie. Should be fun. I'll give that a go next time I'm out there I think, maybe Sunday morning early.


A suggestion to make this run a bit better Steve: the first time you ride Bakers Dozen, do it in reverse, then do it the other way on the second run. This way, you ride the short section between the start and end of Bakers twice, in both directions. The way you suggest it, you miss that bit of track entirely. It's only a short section, but hey we don't want to miss it.

Silvan is great the way you can mix it up.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

NIght ride tonight around Birdsland and general Belgrave area. Absolutely freezing... I couldn't just see my breath, I was practically breathing ice that was then flying back into my eye sockets... good times. The rear rack ads an extra bit of difficulty but all round I very happy with it.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

John© said:


> Sounds great, I'll do it tomorrow. You mentioned riding down the road to the Downhill? No need to do that, there is a little run through the grass/trees from top of Steve's which takes you to the Downhill, meaning you only *cross* the road.


Yes, but I couldn't find it last time i was up there.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

John© said:


> A suggestion to make this run a bit better Steve: the first time you ride Bakers Dozen, do it in reverse, then do it the other way on the second run. This way, you ride the short section between the start and end of Bakers twice, in both directions. The way you suggest it, you miss that bit of track entirely. It's only a short section, but hey we don't want to miss it.
> 
> Silvan is great the way you can mix it up.


I did include that section, as you leave Yabang the first time in reverse.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

John© said:


> I'm planning to ride the Silvan trails tomorrow afternoon. Anyone want to join me? I'll aim to be at the Cog at around 2pm.


I would do but 2 is a bit on the late side for me. Hope to be at the Cog this week if the weather holds out. I'm starting feel a bit of 29er envy right now. At least I'm still in good company with stevob and AP.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll be there John.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowpat said:


> I would do but 2 is a bit on the late side for me. Hope to be at the Cog this week if the weather holds out. I'm starting feel a bit of 29er envy right now. At least I'm still in good company with stevob and AP.


Thanks C. I've no plan to even try riding a 29er. There's no way it would suit my build


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Just finished a ride with Johnc and his new Uber Alles up at Silvan. Conditions were excellent, very tacky and the bikes came back pretty clean. Took some pics, will post them tomorrow morning during my off-peak interwebz time. We did Ribs, Steve's lower short track, Magpie, Bakers Dozen, Steve's uphill switchbacks (which I cleaned for the first time), downhill track to Yabang which we did in reverse (which flows really nicely), then back down the outside of Magpie (the way we came up), back to Steve's lower track in reverse, then cut through Ribs back to the fire trail. Also did the new lower aquaduct track in both directions.

Good ride.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*St. Andrews.*

N_P and I headed out to St. Andrews today. It had been a long time between drinks for me on these trails, and they were just as good as ever. We covered 30kms at a steady pace, not fast, but not really slow, but definitely enjoyable!!!

Managed to run into Hud at about to thirds through, hadn't seen him for a long time, so was good to catch up, and had the supreme pleasure of laying eyes and hands on the new steed of his!!!

Finished up with inhalation of a pie back at the store and some good chat about the trails in the area.

N_P will be able to better explain where we actually rode.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Just finished a ride with Johnc and his new Uber Alles up at Silvan. Conditions were excellent, very tacky and the bikes came back pretty clean. Took some pics, will post them tomorrow morning during my off-peak interwebz time. We did Ribs, Steve's lower short track, Magpie, Bakers Dozen, Steve's uphill switchbacks (which I cleaned for the first time), downhill track to Yabang which we did in reverse (which flows really nicely), then back down the outside of Magpie (the way we came up), back to Steve's lower track in reverse, then cut through Ribs back to the fire trail. Also did the new lower aquaduct track in both directions.
> 
> Good ride.


*Steve is a gentleman.* He did not say anything about me being out of shape (partly because of a Bad Lunch) and slow, nor did he say I piked on Steve's tough switchback climb, taking the easy way up the gravel track. Nor did he take a photo of me as I appeared, *pushing* the Über up the top of Baker's Dozen... even though he had the camera poised for an action shot! Then he shouted me a coffee when we got back to the Cog. A gentleman indeed. I owe you one Steve. 

Good ride all the same. First time out on the Über Alles 29er SS. The tracks were all in great condition, nice and sticky. Great too how these trails are well drained. You never see a puddle anywhere.

The new aqueduct trail will be good. It's wearing in already. We reckoned today that it's best on the return as it can all be cleaned that way. (Neither of us cleaned it today, but we will). So the go is to use the upper track on the way out and the lower track on the way back. The lower track is much slower and more technical too, quite a challenge.

Nice shots Waldog. I need to get back there again.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Nice pics Wal.*

I headed out early with 3 others. We had a good ride also. 
First off we headed down to St A. proper then headed along PF track,
then up Spanish Gully rd, then down the edge of Clintons to the shop. 
Good fun to do these bits we normally miss. By this point we were warmed up meaning we could dump the extra layers in the car then head off again. 
Again - much nicer doing the Shop track climbs having already done 8km. 
Then it was off again doing the usual loop inc Bungil. Got a text from N_P who had seen my car and we eventually met up. 
he others headed back at the top of Rob Roy but I kept going. Did the new track in the area. Not bad, needs bedding but has a lot of uphill for a downhill track. 
Bumped into Waldog and N-P at the big log pile near the cracked bridge.. Had a chat before we headed off again in opposite directions. E
nded up doing about 50km and was pretty flogged by the time I got back. I demolished a H'burger with the lot and some chips. N_P and W_dog made it back around the same time. 
Had a good chat with Roscoe there about tracks and riding. 
Good to hear the powers that be have recognised that some of the trails have been improved since MTBers started using/maintaining them!
It seems some of the tracks that have been built have been noted and will be legalised - not that they are illegal as such, but unrecognised.
It's all just a slow process, moreso since the fires hit and diverted attention.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hit the You Yangs this arvo. FUN.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

*The Secret Track*

Fantastic day today. Bit cool but sunny sunny sunny. Headed out to Lerderderg in search of the fabled "secret track". Found that and more. Awesome awesome awesome! Some hard going up the hills with the loose rocks and some portage but ace fun on the way down! I love riding new tracks:thumbsup:!

I can't tell you where it is "'coz then it wouldn't be a secret" but Hud probably has a pretty good idea. I'll be happy to explain offline of course. Here's some pictures:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> Fantastic day today. ... Here's some pictures:


Nice scenery Cowpat. I've never heard of Lerderderg until now. How long a ride is it? Loop or there 'n back?



Waldog said:


> N_P will be able to better explain where we actually rode.


Shop track to Boomers, first 2 pics are Waldog hitting the damn wall heading down to the Boomers clearing, then me approaching said clearing. 5-ways up to Clintons, up past the horse show thingy (did you see those outfits? looked like kung-fu equestrian) to the top of Motchalls descent. Next 2 pics are Waldog flying down this, then climbing out of the gully towards the (now dead) blackberry parade. Up to Turning rd, down to EYG Rd, did a little scouting off the road, discovered EYG Rd doubles as a public waste disposal area. Next pic is a kermit coloured chilli-laden Hud who we bumped into at bottom of happy valley, on his new Piph. Took it for a quick spin ... wicked light, and smooth as silk. Very nice bike that one. Next pic is actually from before - Waldog still flying down Motchalls.

Thanks for a great ride mate. My konk-out time will improve, I'm sure. 2 steps forward....


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> Hit the You Yangs this arvo. FUN.


Got any 661 knee pads and baggies yet?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

What goes around, comes around John. I reckon anyway. Good ride.

Some snaps...

Uber Alles in action









A pic from a little known very steep side of a hill, after John fell off. It seems that the Uber Alles is actually lighter than air, as it mysteriously stuck to the side of this near vertical hill, despite losing it's rider. WTF? Must have been it's Casimir effect.









Cornering fine on the Baker's Dozen hairpin.A real gentleman wouldn't have laughed when he saw you walking beside your steed John.









Second take at this shot. Damn digital cameras. First one I only just got the last 2 inches of John's back wheel.









You may have been in poor form John, but I couldn't keep up with you through the lower section of Magpie in reverse on the way out. Came a cropper a couple of times trying though, including one episode (which I neglected to tell you about) where I ping-ponged between some trees when my bars clipped one then another immediatley after on the opposite side of the track. No harm done.

Again, excellent conditions up there.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Steve, nice commentary!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Casper those trails are mint! Are they the ones another member has told us about a few times? They look a bit like St A. trails but more rocky, great! I want to go there.
How long is the ride? 

Nice pics of the Uber, Steve, should've been there for the maiden voyage.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud said:


> Casper those trails are mint! Are they the ones another member has told us about a few times? They look a bit like St A. trails but more rocky, great! I want to go there.
> How long is the ride?


Yes they're the ones. Somewhat similar to Castlemaine and well-drained. Perfect for the new 'Pif.

Some months back I met a rider out there when I was walking in the area. He also referred to it as "The Secret Track" so I figure access details via word of mouth on this one, but piccies ought to be alright.

I would guess that a full ride of all the good track I found there yesterday would be about 30 km. I rode a fair bit more but I was exporing so rode some bits a few times and found a few dead-ends. The Secret Track itself is an out-loop-back ride, probably 15 km but there are some other loops worth doing too.

I'm already hanging out to go there again and do a loop without all the mucking around and retracing. Maybe in a couple of weeks after the Castlemaine shop ride? Don't know if I can wait a couple of weeks though, but as the sun sets so early these days I'll just have to cope.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

The castlemaine ride doesn't start til 2pm (only just found that out - hope it's still ok) maybe we could have a squiz there in the morning on the way if it's not too far out of the way.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

This weekend was sunny and time to crank it up.

Trail Running in the Port Hills

https://www.runningnewzealand.co.nz/2009/07/trail-running-in-the-port-hills-lessons-learnt/
































































Mountain Biking in the Port Hills

https://www.mountainbikingnewzealand.co.nz/2009/07/19/mountain-bikingin-the-port-hills/


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud said:


> The castlemaine ride doesn't start til 2pm (only just found that out - hope it's still ok) maybe we could have a squiz there in the morning on the way if it's not too far out of the way.


Sounds like an excellent plan! Done! If on second take it's as good as the first time we'll have to get N_P out there too.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Round 3 of the Rambo xc series was in Beechworth so we made a weekend of it and went up Friday morning. We drove into some of the areas where the 'other' fires were earlier this year.



















Saturday we drove up Mt Stanley to where the old Mt Stanley DH track was.I walked around a fair bit but I could not find any sign of it. This is what is left of the area near where it use to start.










I have to say after seeing the terrain I am really regetting not taking the oportunity to ride it at some point. It looks as though it would have been something special. I guess the good news is that the local club are looking to establish some new trails there which will be fully legit.

Sat arvo I took a qucik lap around the MTB Park to remind me what I was up for. The track has changed since I was last there in 2005. Some parts that I use to really love were not part of the loop but it was still a lot of fun. Its a very interesting ride on a hardtail as well. I quite enjoyed the challenge.

Sunday came and there was a little rain in the morning but that soon departed and the sun came out. I entered Expert, not because I think im that good but because I wanted to do more than just 2 or 3 laps and get my moneys worth and have a bit of fun.

I started slow and got slower after lap 1. I had a bit of a break halfway through and finished off my last 2 laps. Even though I was suffering I still enjoyed myself. The beechworth track has so many challenging sections which you need a few laps to get right, especially on a hardtail which I was really enjoying.

Anyway I finished but best of all I won a free gravity 12hr riding tee which capped off a great weekend. Get to try some new trails at Bright next month for Rd4, lookin forward to that.

Few shots that a guy with a pretty good set up got of me.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

*Forrest weekend*

I spent the weekend at a cabin in Forrest with my family. Since my knee has been recovering for a couple of months, it was the perfect opportunity to get out on the bike for some relaxed riding with my girlfriend on her new bike. It was hard work finding her a decent bike with enough stand-over clearance, but in the end we found a new 2008 trance 2 in an extra small at a good discount. The effort was worth it, she was twice as fast on the new bike compared to the old one. So we spent more time riding and less time coaching her over obstacles, a win-win situation.

She's not the fastest riding buddy, but she was willing to get down in the dirt on the side of the trail and take a photo of me getting mad air, all 2 feet of it......


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

Which trails did you ride pauly? A mate and i tried to do the southern trails but they were just too damn slippery. Ended up doing a good sized loop of the northern trails though so it wasn't a waste. My first time on mariner's run too. I see what they mean about the berms now!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*What did we all walk during the week?*

I walked a ST at Macedon that I've looked at many a time as I've driven past. 
Turn off the Calder at the Woodend exit (like you are going to Wombat) but turn right towards Macedon. 
500m turn left into Nursery Road, then, before you go under the railway bridge the trail starts on the left. 
Only about 1.5km long, along the adge of a lake, but it's on the edge of a sizable pine plantation. The end of the ST comes out onto a smooth, pleasant firetrail. 
There'd have to be more ST in the area that is moto made.
Another spot that needs exploring.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks good, nice and smooth. There is more singletrack out there. I've ridden there a few times further out to the north and east, and have heard there is more. Would be fun to explore one day. If I remember correctly there is also a 10 km enduro dirt bike loop in the forest (I haven't ridden it, probably too roosted and rutted for mountain bikes though).

Edit - couple of weeks maybe? Too much to ride, mtb overload!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I went out along the old stock route from near Mount Werong to Colong and then on to Yerranderie in the Southern Blue Mountains.










Access is seriously limited to bikes, even on firetrails because it is the drinking water catchment of Lake Burragorang.

When I was sorting out the photos, I looked at the map to see what this green creek was called and it is called Green Creek, a most aptly named creek. Its one of the tributaries of the little known Jooriland River. The southern Blue Mountains are rather nice ... and people free.










It wasn't easy to find good access to anywhere, so I ended up doing a section of the Bicentennial National Trail through the snow grass country on private property, some of the Uni Rover's Track and a bit of the cliffline. There are some fantastic rock slabs out that way. I didn't see another soul apart from two couples at Yerranderie ... but I did see four National Park's police.










A rider has been here already ... travelling out and back.










A couple of rock slabs on the old stock route. These rock slabs aren't a walking track. Bikes aren't allowed on walking tracks.



















Considering Yerranderie is only 171 kilometres from home as the crow flies (courtesy of Google Earth) the road was very slow going. It isn't just access to bikes that is difficult in this country. I now know why others fly into Yerranderie, there is an air service from Mittagong.

Wedgetails shot with a 17-55 mm lens. I had a telephoto lens with me but left it back in the car. Not too many chances like this happen ... and to have blown them both yesterday.




























I came home a couple of days earlier than planned because a cold front was moving in late yesterday afternoon, and there was no way the Volvo could have made it back along the stock route if it rained.

Warren.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Once again, nice pics Wassa. 

Love the Volvo! Possibly the only car tougher than a Pug 504.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

John, Cheers Mate. The old Volvo is a mobile brick, she's heavy enough to sit on the dirt well.

Here is a tad of heritage from Yerranderie and a bit of the Bicentennial National Trail where it starts south along the Oberon-Colong Stock Route at Mount Werong, which I unexpectedly found after spotting the trail marker on the post. The SW Blue Mountains doesn't have the ritz and bling of the Wally World Eastern Escarpment of the Blue Mountains ... but it is all part of the Greater Blue Mountains World Heritage Park.

The Bicentennial National Trail started as a bit of a veggie run ... through the tussock and snow grass.










... but the snow grass carpet soon thinned out and a good easy track developed.










... when the track left the clay and got into the sandy soils again, it became the typical high tops vegitation of Bottle Brush and Snow Gums, Inland Scribbly Barks and heath, common in the south-western Blue Mountains on the cliff lines. I enjoy this type of natural environment, each turn reveals a new garden.










An Inland Scribbly Bark, Eucalyptus rossii.










... a restored miner's cottage at Yerranderie. Yerranderie had several silver mines in its heyday.










The Yerranderie Baker's oven below the escarpment.










A final look back at the mountains when heading home to Canberra. The shot was taken at the start of the descent to the Abercrombie River via Porter's Retreat. I'm guessing the BNT goes through this section of the mountains in the photo ... I wouldn't mind riding the BNT from Jenolan Caves to Canberra. I think that I'll buy the BNT section map and the booklet 'BNT New Edition 3' Jenolan Caves to Yaouk (Kosciusko NP). There is also another booklet called 'Mountain Bikes on the BNT' available from the BNT site.










Warren.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

beenee98 said:


> Which trails did you ride pauly? A mate and i tried to do the southern trails but they were just too damn slippery. Ended up doing a good sized loop of the northern trails though so it wasn't a waste. My first time on mariner's run too. I see what they mean about the berms now!


I did trails 2 & 3 from the southern trailhead on saturday and you're right they were slippery. Luckily I had suitable tyres on, I learned from the last time I was there and I got it right this time.
On sunday we did some of the northern trails, they were in much better condition. We did Mariner's run too, those berms are so good even my GF was railing them on her first time on a berm!


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

A few pics from yesty's ride @ Silvan. John (Carver96er) called Hud in the morning and asked if we were up for a ride... he had a day off and we didn't have a lot to do so we jumped at the chance. I was hankering for another ride on the SS anyway. Great to be self-employed! Although it must mean that business is slow if we can take off on any random day for a few hours of riding. We started off with a coffee at Morrison Cafe in Mt Evelyn, John's shout! I sense a pattern here. I have ridden the new bike twice, and have been shouted a coffee both times! The Über must have magic powers.

We took the upper aqueduct track to Silvan, then did Rib Track in oppy direction, Steve's, Magpie, Baker's Dozen, Steve's switchback climb, downhill track to Yabang, then Magpie again clockwise. This last bit, downhill/Yabang/Magpie is a great run, mostly downhill.

As for the bike and rider: I was pretty pleased with myself to clean the Baker's Dozen switchbacks, and I also managed to clean Steve's climb except for one switchback. This SS business takes a lot out of me (need a breather at the top of the climbs!), but I sense that it's going to work for me and I'm going to get stronger. I did come off a couple of times, my own fault: I was riding like I was on the Rush. A rigid bike requires more care, more precision and better selection of lines. All good... it should make one a better rider, yes?

Pics, L-R:
Hud approaches log rollover on Rib Track;
Same rollover, carefully timed to keep Hud's mug out of the pic;
John Wright Senior hits the dirt hump on Magpie Track;
John Wright Junior hits the dirt hump on Magpie Track;
(He's not my dad, we just have the same name. Seriously).
Hud's first-time clean of the Three Logs on Steve's climb. Smooth as silk.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

More pics, of the aqueduct lower track on the way back to Mt Evelyn. This is the trickiest bit on the track but we all managed to clean it on our second attempts. A tricky approach to a log with a narrow cutout, then a short climb to three closely spaced trees. So this track has now been cleaned, one end to the other.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

It was a great ride! Cleaning the Three Logs was actually simple, just mind over matter. As usual though it looks very lame in the pics. I cleaned everything in Steves climb for the first time ever, though it took two attempts on the Triple Treat (good name?)
The log notch in the last pics also has some rocks on the exit side, adding to the challenge. 
BTW JW senior is not overweight as he appears in the first pic.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Great pics guys... it's SS mania in the Dandenongs at the moment!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Cog Ride*

Six rode out from Cog on a fresh starry night. Steam was rising from bodies at the end of the upper aquaduct trail blast. None of the obstacles within were able to slow them. They carried onwards, in search of long lost single tracks in the wilderness. Like a slippery snake, Ribs did it's best to try to send them into the cold, wet undergrowth. They made it through, that time, only just.

Heartrates were climbing.

Not satisified with Rib's noble attempts to take them from their steeds, they slid silently through Steve's lower track, in the knowledge that there lay within that track, the anaconda like wet roots about 2/3rds along it's length, hoping to make a meal of a unwary rider.

With limbs still intact, and despite some fighting noises from the back of the pack, the six ventured into Magpie territory. Now Magpie, as we know, is reknowned the world over for the troll's mound. He feeds at night. He's slow, but it only takes one rider to catch his attention. The fearless leader made it over his mound, but the riders following me must have caught a glimpse of his yellow eyes in their lights, because they followed each other like sheep around the safe southern passage past the mound.

Like manic moonwalkers the six pressed on.

Bakers Dozen drew them closer into it's claws. The only way to survive this track is to stay upright and pedal like there's now tomorrow. Into the depths of hell they descended at a pace that can only be described as blinding. At the bottom of the lair, something pushed the front wheel out from under the leader, grabbed his feet and tried to drag him throught the wet clay on a corner, no doubt back to it's den, where hungry little mouths with razor sharp teeth were waiting. He managed to fight it off, and jumped back onto his steed and raced off into the darkness once more, in anticipation of the mountainous climb out. Like mountain goats on the side of a, well, a mountain, they zig-zagged our way out of hell, towards the stars above. Catching their breath momentarily, the leaders watched in hope as the stragglers made it up. Four...five........six. All present.

They headed for a little while up the main road between the towns, before the sound of heavy footsteps drew the six into the bush once more, in a fearful region known as Steve's uphill switchbacks. The source of the footsteps was found to be the fabled Wombasuarus, ancient relative of the smaller Wombat. Despite it's huge daunting appearance, the Wombasaurus fled at the awesome sight of the six. The riders proceeded up the path, heaving, panting, and occasionally, slipping and falling. They triumphantly succeeded in reaching the pinnacle of that night's adventure.

But they all knew was only one way to go now. Down, down, down into the darkness of the downhill track once more they fled, chancing their luck flying over bottomless dropoffs, hoping that the correct combination of brakes, grip and mad skillz would see them arrive eventually back home to their loved ones. Yabang presented itself in a sort of a weird glow, enticing the six off the downhill track for an extended, albeit slower paced descent back to safety. Magpie's troll mound was, for the most part, avoided again, except for a few of the braver members of the six.

Back to the aquaduct the six rode, whereby some unnatural force split the group. The moon (and some lights) failed that clear night, leaving some with only the stars to guide their way, so maybe that was an explanation for the split. The lower aquaduct track was thought to be a challenging end to the night's adventures, although the entrance was hidden from the six, only allowing them onto the second half of the track. A quiet moment of praise was held in honour of the track's creator. The astoundingly boldest three of the six made it through, only having to dismount a couple of times.

One last hill to climb before civilisation appeared.

It's not a big hill, but does present it's challenges. It rises from the aquaduct straight up and over the hill back towards the main road and is known to save a rider many hours travelling time. The fearless leader flew up and over the hill, courage & sheer strength driving his steed.

And then the leader met the other three and they waited at the road, and waited...and waited.

Hearts pounded, not from over exertion, but at the possibility that two of the six had been lost on the last step of the voyage. Sighs were heard from the leading four, when from out of the darkness at the top of the hill, came a flicker of Ay-Ups, which they knew meant safety for their fellow combatants.

Six returned safely to Cog. Amen.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

I didn't realise Silvan was so close to Middle-Earth....

Nice write up.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Top job Steve!:thumbsup:  

Sounds like we missed something...otherworldly...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

That's how I remembered it anyway.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

chumbox said:


> I didn't realise Silvan was so close to Middle-Earth....


I didn't realise "The Right Stuff" was based on Mountain Bike riders as opposed to astronauts.

I'm going to make it a personal goal to go riding with Steve sometime soon, just so I can read such a write-up and say "I was with him".

Great stuff.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

My heart was in my mouth on behalf of you intrepid lads! Be bold and fight on. The glades and forests of Silvan at night are an altogether different realm to what you would see in the day. 

Who, pray tell, was the revered fearless leader???

Next time, get a pic of the troll! That old dirt mound will be known as the Troll's Mound from now on!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Ahh...I'm just setting myself up for a fall then, aren't I?

Some might be tempted to say I had too much time on my hands this morning, so thanks fellas. I do enjoy a bit of "elaboration".


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking 
"Steve, you have too much time on your hands" 
or 
"Steve, what did you have to drink after the ride??"


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, considering that i don't drink...


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

I rode 800m in the pool earlier this arvo. I was hoping to ride for 1km, but didn't have the fitness...I wasn't expecting it to be so tough ;-)


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

I went out to Lysterfield for the first time today and really enjoyed. The trails are all quite a lot of fun, nice and flowy etc. Managed to get all the tracks done today. I might ride down 2, 3,4 and 5 next time rather than up them as i reckon they'd bea lot of fun in the opposite direction.

Anyone have any route they like to take out there by any chance?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Did a ride down at Red Hill this morning with Duncan and the Red Hill Riders MTB Club. There were ten riders and it was a good little workout, maybe 30 odd kms or so. Some single track, but mostly trails running besides roads. There could have been a better selection of trails, but we still had fun. Duncan came off a ripper when we were racing uphill back to the start. He looked down at his bike for some reason and clipped a tree which was sticking out into the path with his handlebars and down he went. Minor grazing, but no major damage to rider or bike. Lucky, as we were flying along at that point.

Took some pics on the way up, and during the ride, but not of the best parts...


































The rider red in the middle is a 13 year old boy, who's name eludes me, but would put a lot of riders to shame with his pace. Gunna be a star that kid.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

We had a ripper of a day yesterday. There was Ches, Cowpat, John(C) and myself. First 15km of rocky ST NW of Melbourne. Good fun and more to be done in the area. Then on to Castlemaine for lunch before the Castlemaine Cycles social ride. We started at 2pm, about 30 riders. We did a big loop outside Castlemaine, venturing into the fabled Jubberland. It started off with flowing singletrack that was not too hilly or steep. Then into some more rocky terrain with some extremely tight, steep and rocky switchbacks that made Silvan's look like kid stuff. Then an awesome downhill ST that switched across a gully, hafta say it's one of the best trails I've ever done, arguably funner even than Marriner's Run. Then some more firetrails and country road through historic picturesque goldfields era countryside. Then into 'Pineys' for some awesome tech riding in pine forest. Here a few of the people headed back, INCLUDING AN 8 YEAR OLD who rode all the hills and everything in between, and kept up. He got a round of applause.
The climb up to do the Poverty Gully water race descent back to town. A 40km ride that goes into the books as one of the best I've ever done.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Agreed.

And always very pleasing to see cowpat on his 20kg downhill bike making the steep techy climbs look easy, while the lycra'd, shaven leg'd, racy lookin' riders on their racy lookin' rides *get off and push.*


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

*Todays relaxing journey with the new rack in tow.*

Belgrave to Sassafras via Sherbrooke Forest


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*Great weekend*

Sounds like most of us had a great weekend. The predicted rain held off (as usual) and made riding conditions excellent.
Shaun and I entered Round 3 of the Lysterfield 'Chase the Sun' series in the father and son catagory. It was a 6 hour race with the course approx. 13.5km long. As we had come 1st in round 2 (couldn't make round 1) we where fealing fired up and felt another top placing was within our grasp. Alas a more determind Father/Son combo set a great pace and gave us something to fight for. We came second, about 14 minutes behind the leaders.
The Silvan rides gave us the wings!! Speaking of which, Stevob I thought we where riding with you last Thursday night, but the ride you describe doesn't quite sound farmiliar. Loved the read, keep up the good work.
Cheers all.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Saturday morning, rode to the LBS for a few tune ups on the bike. Saturday night, didnt ride but went to a bicycle swap meet at the new Maccas in town (yes, we now have 4 big M's in town- Wagga Pride!!) Managed to sell my old roaie so theres going to be a bit more room in my shed now (when my mates comes to pick it up).

Sunday we had a club race which I almost forgot about. Shorter track made up of different trails we dont normally ride so it was a bit of fun. Due to my lack of fitness I was racing myself, trying not too go too far into my red zone and make sure I had time to recover. Having no fitness makes you concerntrate on things like this and I think it will be good for me if I ever get fit again. I did have a goal to do my fastest lap on my last lap ad I did so was happy with that.

Have another Rambo race next weekend in Bright which will make 3 races in 3 weekends  . Not that im actually doing much "racing", just using it as an excuse to get out there and ride at places I haven't been to before or in a while.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

The shop ride out at Castlemaine was fantastic. Great trails and it seems like they're everywhere out there. We have to get back to that section they took us through at the start (Baco Trails). Man those trails are good. Add that whole area to the fast-growing list of awesome mountain biking trails.



Hud said:


> ...AN 8 YEAR OLD who rode all the hills and everything in between, and kept up. He got a round of applause.


Ah-mazing. Maybe I passed a few guys up the hills with the weight of an extra couple of Camelbaks in tow, but that kid passed just as many on his toy-store bike with platforms. Unbelievable. It's bad enough being girl'ed or even geezer'ed but now at every event you go to there's the real chance of being 8-year-old'ed. Safer to ride out there on your own these days.

Edit: No offence intended to members of the fairer sex or the more senior riders.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had fun out at 'Maine. I'll have to venture out there one day when the reno's dont take up so much of my weekend (as they're going to do for the next few months).

Popped down to the good ole Studley Park trails yesterday arvo, starting at Kew/Ivanhoe and heading into Richmond & back. Found a little work done here and there - nothing too professional but better than what was there nonetheless. Found a wallet with $50 in it too - my mate is heading into Medicare with it as that was the only card with any identification on it in there. As usual saw about 10 riders per walker on the trails, and every walker I saw had their dogs with them - off lead. Good to see everyone disobeying the laws at the same time.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Carver96er said:


> The Silvan rides gave us the wings!!


On the way home from Castlemaine Hud and I both reckoned riding the Silvan trails has greatly improved our technical riding. It's mainly in the slow speed and balance factor. I reckon we cleaned as many of the difficult bits as anyone on the ride. There were a few sections that I couldn't clean last time I was there, but aced them first time quite easily on Saturday. Feels great. Can't wait to get back there and do all of Pineys again!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Too many trails and not enough time to ride them all. Having said that, one of Duncan's mates who rode with us Sunday was 2 weeks off turning 70, so not a bad effort. If I can still be riding like he was at that age, I'll be stoked. That gives me another 30 years of riding.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Riding is interesting at the moment, I'm working in the sticks, west of the Divide, and checking out the ranges and sheep tracks and enjoying the farm like smells ... of cattle.

A farm close to where I'm working (I'm refinishing a yacht not milking cows) has a DH track. If I get time today, I'll photograph this track, but it needs the resident sheep ambience ... an essential Aussie DH element.

Its a bit amiss not posting a shot this week, so with the World Championships only 4 weeks away now ... here is a shot for the rock hoppers amongst us. I can't wait to get back to Stromlo and see how the building of the new trials obstacles are progressing.










Take care, dabbing a foot here ... is more than just scoring points.

Warren.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

chumbox said:


> Belgrave to Sassafras via Sherbrooke Forest


Your ride is looking fine! How are you finding the Charge saddle? I'm liking mine....

Looks like you worked out a clever way to add the rack too.....so when are you getting the Fargo


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> I rode 800m in the pool earlier this arvo. I was hoping to ride for 1km, but didn't have the fitness...I wasn't expecting it to be so tough ;-)


eh? is this a new sport? bike riding in the water?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

p.s. how much cooler and more alive is this thread now that there are photos? I'm digging it!


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey... nice rack!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

After work this evening I stopped to look at the track that I mentioned above. The builder Michael, designed a most intersting track. He took the time to show me around and explained how he made the most of his landscape. The soil came from an excavation of a large dam on his property and because the soil was already on the property, he didn't need the Shire's approval that would have been required if he has shipped in soil.

The track has a good range of features. Big jumps as singles, jumped in pairs and in fours jumped 2x2. The mogul field is big, irregular, well thought out and ridden as a back wheel only rhythm section that you would find on a BMX track, or pumped hard or in and out as moguls. The track isn't being ridden because it is the lambing season at the moment ... the bikes at this time of year can spook the ewes into lambing early. Once the lambing season is over the track will be brought back up to speed.














































Warren.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I moved to Adelaide a couple months ago, and finally got my bikes, and got out on the trail. These were taken at Eagle Park this past weekend:


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> Your ride is looking fine! How are you finding the Charge saddle? I'm liking mine....
> 
> Looks like you worked out a clever way to add the rack too.....so when are you getting the Fargo


Hey thanks. I'm going to say that the Charge saddle is easily the best saddle for the money and you can't beat old school brown.

I actually got rack mounts added at the dropouts by COG which have worked a treat and before any one comments on the slight off angle of the rack it's like that for the child seat that attaches on there from time to time  It's working a treat. Might have to find an adventure to lug some stuff on.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Mini Epic Ride*

Today I took up the challenge of an old nemesis. About four or five times earlier in the year, in the effort to build some fitness, I was riding from Cog in Mount Evelyn, to Warburton, via the trail, and then up Mount Donna Buang, and back again. Every time, I either didn't have the fitness, time, or other forces were at work, stopping me from reaching the summit.

No more.

I beat this mountain today, but from home in Ringwood, not Mount Evelyn. All up about 120-125kms, cut a little short so I could attend my daughter's basketball game in Kilsyth. I left home at about 9:45 and got to Kilsyth at about 16:45. Pulled up ok, a little tired, but no cramps.

Some pics of the journey&#8230;

I'm going up into those clouds somewhere&#8230;









Warby.









Base of the climb.









Had a short break at Cement Creek which is just before the turn-off. The steepest of the climbing is done now.

























That's where I started the climb&#8230;down there.









Nearly there. Can see some snow on the ground, which appeared at about 3kms to go. It was at this point that I noticed how thin the air is up here.









Yee-ha! Finally! 

















































Time to warm the bones after the descent, in a cozy café with a pastie & coffee.









Back on auto pilot now&#8230;


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

251, thanks for posting! Nice to see some trails from SA. Hoping to ride there later in the year when I'm over for a wedding. 
Nice bike too! I have an Eriksen post, to have a whole Eriksen bike would be mind blowing. 
Keep the pics coming.

Stevob, nice work. Having descended Mt DB on a cool summer day, I know how cold you would have been on the way down.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Fantastic effort Stevob:thumbsup: , thats quite some climb. I only did about half that distance on Sunday and I was completely spent. What are you in training for ATM? Round 4 of Chase the Sun at Lysty is on 16th August!!
Cheers


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Wazza- Looks good. When do we get to see action shots of you hitting it up?  

251- Those trails look like fun. Looks like a pretty hard pinch for a green run in the last photo.

Stevob- Nice work!

Long live the MTB:rockon:


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the pics 251. I'm heading out that way in October. Looks nice.

Stevob, truly a courageous effort to head up there in the snow. Perhaps you are doing the Rocky Riders 6 hour - Aug 23?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Stevob said:


> I beat this mountain today...


Crikey ... impressive.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

251 said:


> I moved to Adelaide a couple months ago, and finally got my bikes, and got out on the trail. These were taken at Eagle Park this past weekend:


Nice trails complimented by a sweet frame, looks nice.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Today I took up the challenge of an old nemesis. About four or five times earlier in the year, in the effort to build some fitness, I was riding from Cog in Mount Evelyn, to Warburton, via the trail, and then up Mount Donna Buang, and back again. Every time, I either didn't have the fitness, time, or other forces were at work, stopping me from reaching the summit.


Firstly massive effort and congratulations and secondly this has been on my list for a while too but I doubt I'm going to conquer it anytime soon. Thanks for the pics, looks amazing.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks fellas. I'm training but not for any particular race, except that I know it's going to be a six hour enduro solo somewhere soonish.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowpat said:


> Thanks for the pics 251. I'm heading out that way in October. Looks nice.
> 
> Stevob, truly a courageous effort to head up there in the snow. Perhaps you are doing the Rocky Riders 6 hour - Aug 23?


How long is the course there?


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

It's a very nice course, about 8 km per lap. It took me about 45 minutes to do a lap there with a rigid singlespeed in the rain. The climbs are not particularly steep or long. A few short rocky sections and some fast downhill stretches. I would highly recommend front suspension at least though (which you now have).


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Hats off to you Steve, that's a big effort, especially on a singlespeed! I bet it wasn't fun on the way to Warburton, down the Warby Trail... spinspinspinspin! I rode my SS from the Cog down to Lilydale the other day, no fun at all!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks John. For the most part, I was able to keep a high cadence without bouncing on the seat, but the worst part was fighting the headwind on the open flats through Launching Place on the return journey.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone want to ride Silvan tomorrow morning, August 1? I plan to be at the Cog at 9:30 or so. My idea is to head further up into the hills this time, rather than just the singletracks.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Silvan was ace! Mitchell and I went. The original plan was to head up to the golf course via Bobcat Link, then come down thru the arboretum and the log rollover track, rather than the regular singletracks. Well, we did all that, then did most of the singletracks too! It turned out a big ride and was great fun. We were both riding our 29er singlespeeds. The climb up to the golf course is great for an SS. The whole ride was in fact. Drizzly rain started to fall as we came back to the singletracks, and the ground was already quite wet, but the tracks are holding up remarkably well. In fact I cleaned a steep section for the first time on the SS... in the wet, with Racing Ralph tyres clogged with red mud! Cleaned the Baker's Dozen climb but for one switchback. 

I'm loving the singlespeed thing. I've fitted the new Ritchey WCS stem, flipped this time, and also gave Mitchell's layback Thomson seatpost a try. I was thinking that a layback might be a good idea, and so it was: the bike is perfect now. The only thing I wasn't 100% sure about was the cockpit fit, but the flipped stem and layback post have made it just right. So I bought the post off Mitch. Love the bike, I'm totally pleased with it.

Happy days. Don't know what you others did today, but I betcha didn't have as much fun as we did!!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

John© said:


> Happy days. Don't know what you others did today, but I betcha didn't have as much fun as we did!!


Glad someone had some fun. I worked, then had to sort out the new drivetrain (pita) and then I slept.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

49.7km :madman: at St Andrews today. Ches and I were aiming for 50km but didn't quite get there. 
Actually I was planning on doing around 65km but the threat of rain and drivetrain issues meant I was happy to pull out early. We were hurting as well.
Did a lot of the usual but also ventured into Rifle Range Reserve for a look. Havn't been there for around 6 months. 
On the ridge track there was a football oval sized burnt patch from a spot fire. Ross later told us it took 8 helicopter loads to put it out. 
Quite amazing, this burnt patch in the middle of un-burnt bush miles from any other burnt area. 
The first few pics are from there. The mountain in the background of pic two is Mt Dom Dom near Healsville. A lovely spot that photos cannot do justice to.
Lots of nice greenery out there at the moment. Bumped into a few other riders out there which is a more common occurence these days. 
Also got tooted by Cowpat who was going out to do a little ride in the area with his missus.
Back to the shop and what have we here but another Superlight! Nice to meet you Max.


----------



## Johnny Come Lately (Jul 31, 2007)

Nothing as exciting as HUD/'s brother et al come up with, rode around Lysterfield again yesterday...had an ace time. Trailmix continues to make me feel at home after our rides with friendly smiles, great service and coffee.


----------



## phaffas (Aug 1, 2009)

howdy, 

new here...
did about 30km around some firetrails near Thirlmere, sth west of Sydney. Solid ride, if not overly interesting..


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

phaffas said:


> howdy,
> 
> new here...
> did about 30km around some firetrails near Thirlmere, sth west of Sydney. Solid ride, if not overly interesting..


G'day & welcome Phaffas, take the camera next time mate. You'll have to let everyone know what you're ridin' too.

ps (in case you missed it). > http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5963208&postcount=8


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Stevob said:


> The rider red in the middle is a 13 year old boy, who's name eludes me, but would put a lot of riders to shame with his pace. Gunna be a star that kid.


Man this place is a small world.
The name that eludes you is Jordan.
I ride with him quite regularly and agree totally with what you say Stevo

He put in some very impressive laps at the Beechworth 6 hr - I could just beat his slowest one

Just that his mouth goes a bit faster than he does :thumbsup:


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Back to Eagle Park this weekend. No photos, but here is a video:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome vid 251! Great song too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> Wassa ... when do we get to see action shots of you hitting it up?


Ben, I don't hit up on anything anymore Mate, I recently hit it up just that once too often and I got hurt. How did I know she was only 15? She looked 16. At the moment I'm Mild Wassa and there are (deliberately) no photos of me "hitting it up" here, just in case her father reads mtbr. I hope that this is what you meant?

As the born again Mild Wassa, today I was out riding a Snail Trail ... known as the Bicentennial National Trail. From Pine Island to the Gudgenby River Fire Trail.

Today's trail head was most inauspicious ... hardy recognizable as part of the longest trail system in the World. Yes, most inauspicious.










The trail soon degenerated into an extreme technical DH section and there was some spitting of rain which makes this track even more treacherous. When riding Kenda Small Block 8s even pushing a bike when only walking is life threatening. To take on the slope in the photo below with Kenda SB8s would be utter madness.










... and to add more difficulty I caught these two hoodlums trying to nick the trail sign. I gave them a real mouthful Dudes and sent them packing and to make matters worse, I had no idea which way the sign was meant to point.










So I thought *"STUFF' THIS NAVIGATIONAL EMBARASSMENT!" *I'll head up a hill and see if I can see my house and wave for help.










Every way I looked this arvo there was another hill. It was unbelievable ... and totally shocking and effecting.










I was so flustered I couldn't even sort-out what way was up ... so I rolled down hill until I ran out of sheep track.I was so flustered and out of my depth today. I only had two options; take the left fork and possibly get even more geographically embarassed or follow the right track until I stumbles upon a road, and wait for help ... and as if by magic!










... no one came along. That's just typical.

So at 4 o'clock, with the light fading fast, and in evil Yowie country, 20 kilometres from the car I guess, although the GPS said double that. I saw a track leading over a ridge, a short cut and an escape from the wilderness at last ... one can be very lucky. But one must make their own luck in this 'Land of Lies'.










I hope you enjoyed today's virtual tour of the Naas River Valley, a few tracks on the Murrumbidgee River Corridor, the Clear Range, the Booth Range and the ever present Mount Tennant.










The weather was here ... I wish you were beautiful. C'ya.

Warren.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Rd 4 of the Rambo series at Bright. Well, you know how they say the a picture tell 1000 words, heres my 1000 word esay.










Boy it was muddy, but it was fun mud. A mate and I rode the whole thing togther and had a bit of a social ride and just mucked about. The mud was the thicker gripier type so you could really hook in on the corners, especially on the descent out of the forest. That descent brought a smile to my face every lap. Some of the sectinos were very difficult to ride but we made the most of it and rode what we could. My mate spent lots of time laughing at me trying to get traction going up a few of the pinches. After 2hrs of riding we had only done 3 out of our 4 laps and our partners were feeling a bit cold so we pulled the pin, we had had our fun and saw no reason to continue.

After chewing on dust for the last 5 yrs it was refreshing to ride in the mud.

Now I have to go there in the dry. All I can say is that there is potential there for some really sweet fast trails in the dry.










This was the only dry bit, 800ms long.


















Finished off with a box of deep fried goodies which was way too much for 2 people and 1 dog.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Is that box of deep fried goodness from Rocksalt by any chance?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

The trendy one just off the main drag? Pretty sure thats what it is called. I think the thick potato cakes were the only reason my partner wanted to go with me....

They need to get some proper drinks though.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, that's the one. Best FnC I've had in years. And awesome accompanying salads too from memory. Nice guy who owns/runs it.

Nice to see everyone's riding pics from the weekend. If I were to post the pics I took on the weekend, you'd all see the tonne of sleepers I shifted, the garden beds I built, the 3.5 cubic meters of dung/soil mix I shifed, the bearer under the house I jacked up, and the jamb that was squared up as a result. If there were a "Post your home tools porn" thread I'd be sorted. 

If I took a pic of my bike somewhere in there, you'd see a sad face on it if you looked close enough, since it aint gonna get much action the next few weeks.

N.B. "Home Tools Porn" refers to actual tools like drills, sabre saws, belt sanders etc .... just in case any of you were gutter-minded.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm hungry...


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Nukie:

:smallviolin:


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> If I were to post the pics I took on the weekend, you'd all see the tonne of sleepers I shifted, the garden beds I built, the 3.5 cubic meters of dung/soil mix I shifed, the bearer under the house I jacked up, and the jamb that was squared up as a result. If there were a "Post your home tools porn" thread I'd be sorted.


Should fire that thread up because I'd have pics to add of sanding a staircase and adding the second coat of gloss. Third coat tomorrow night. I jacked up a stump about two weeks ago, interesting how some of ya windows don't work once you fix the stumps on old houses. I feel your pain but it is nice to do some stuff with ya hands even if you can't get out on the bike.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Ben_M, if it all works out we will hit Rocksalt post ride


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

chumbox said:


> I feel your pain but it is nice to do some stuff with ya hands even if you can't get out on the bike.


Tell ya what - it hurts more the next day that's for sure. Plus the bruises along the chest & abdomen from lying down & shuffling on the rocks under the house. Sheesh....

Of course, the tough-as-nails, take-no-prisoners, big-rig drivin' horse-feed haulin break you like a twig types don't have such complaints, eh JW?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Hud said:


> Ben_M, if it all works out we will hit Rocksalt post ride


Do you mean the possible wagga ride? If so might be a bit hard as Rocksalt is in Bright Maybe you could drop in on the way back down south. But the next best thing is a 2 min walk from my place, piece of crumbed fish the size of Tasmainia:thumbsup:

Think we need a "post your deep fried food" thread along with the "home tool porn" thread.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Ben_M said:


> Do you mean the possible wagga ride? If so might be a bit hard as Rocksalt is in Bright Maybe you could drop in on the way back down south. But the next best thing is a 2 min walk from my place, piece of crumbed fish the size of Tasmainia:thumbsup:
> 
> Think we need a "post your deep fried food" thread along with the "home tool porn" thread.


Whoops.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> 49.7km :madman: at St Andrews today. Ches and I were aiming for 50km but didn't quite get there.
> Actually I was planning on doing around 65km but the threat of rain and drivetrain issues meant I was happy to pull out early. We were hurting as well.
> Did a lot of the usual but also ventured into Rifle Range Reserve for a look. Havn't been there for around 6 months.
> On the ridge track there was a football oval sized burnt patch from a spot fire. Ross later told us it took 8 helicopter loads to put it out.
> ...


Looks great in orange! A quick question for you hud- what's different between the SL and the elly? more travel ?...

I'm super tempted to get a nomad- one day


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, travel-wise the SL is 100mm xc oriented rocket vs. 130mm for the Piph. The Piph has slacker angles and I've set it up a little more burly. Love 'em both.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Tell ya what - it hurts more the next day that's for sure. Plus the bruises along the chest & abdomen from lying down & shuffling on the rocks under the house. Sheesh....
> 
> Of course, the tough-as-nails, take-no-prisoners, big-rig drivin' horse-feed haulin break you like a twig types don't have such complaints, eh JW?


Is he talking to me??? Brettski, I'm not like that at all! 

As for fun under the house, it was the same for me when I strung the modem line under the floor from the living room to the plug in the bedroom. Hard, dry lumps of clay and not much height gave me a sore chest too... plus my insteps became almost paralized on the way out from the effort! I thought for a moment I might have to stay there.


----------



## phaffas (Aug 1, 2009)

Stevob said:


> G'day & welcome Phaffas, take the camera next time mate. You'll have to let everyone know what you're ridin' too.
> 
> ps (in case you missed it). > http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5963208&postcount=8


thanks mate!

riding nothing special... stock Giant Alias 08.. with unique dings..


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

*Short version.*
I rode my SS at Lysterfield. It was great

*Long Version.*

I took the rigid 29er Inbred SS to Lysterfield for the first time. The Inbred was very excited given that it normally only gets to play on the Yarra Trails, and hasn't been let off its leash for months.

I'd only ridden two pedal strokes from the car and I felt at home***

I rode from the upper car park at the lake to the bottom of Red Gum trail, planning to head up the fire roads to the Comm Games course, but the Inbred decided that I didn't need a warm up, and it turned on to RedGum Trail. I was pleasantly surprised to see that the boggy lower section had been fixed. The Inbred was in no mood for reflecting though, so up we went to the Comm Games course.

I suffered to the rock garden (which I chickened out of riding most of - dodgy wrist you see&#8230 then had a small amount of recovery before crossing the fire road and heading up to the top of the course. Whilst it sucked (translation = I should lose 10kg) I was surprised at how easy the climb was on the SS - I was expecting that my quads would blow up and that it would be a suffer fest.

Were I fitter, the Inbred would have flown up the climb, buck teeth sticking out, steel frame flexing slightly to take the edge off the rocks, sending stones flying from the rear wheel as the Maxxis Ignitor dug in and threw me forward.

Over the course of the ride the Inbred handled big bumps, log rolls and stepdowns well, and it typically skimmed over braking bumps, but it wasn't fun when I need to brake on braking bumps. The descent off the top of the Comm Games course brought me back to reality. Such a shame, the Inbred has been nagging me to buy it one of the new Niner carbon-fibre forks in white&#8230; and I have to admit that I have slight weight weenie tendencies as well *coughs*.

The rest of the ride included some great times on Hug Trail and Blair Witch, and more climbing which was surprisingly easy on my legs, but not my lungs. My legs were feeling it during my commute to work yesterday though&#8230;

*** I need to say how much I like the Inbred. I've had it since Jan 2007 and I don't think that I can part with it. It fits me well and handles like a dream. Some people mention that they have an adjustment period when moving to a 29er. I had none, from the first ride I was in the zone. FYI, the top tube length is the same as my 26er.

Dare I say it, I've connected to the Inbred on an emotional level. It's a combination of the fit, the handling and the experiences I've had with it. When I swapped the parts to a Turner Sultan, the combination of 
- wheels with a little flex and
- a fork with too much flex, and
- a frame was too big for me (though only by 0.75" in the top tube length) 
meant that my first Tuner Sultan didn't handle that well and never felt 'right'&#8230;.though look out on fast rough'ish flowing descents without sharp corners&#8230;there is a reason why ILMP calls my Sultan the 'wheels of Justice' - it descends like a rocket, throwing rocks, twigs and even branches up in its wake!

Of course the fact that both the Inbred and the replacement Sultan (a medium) are white has nothing to do with anything *coughs*


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

PuddleDuck said:


> I suffered to the rock garden ...


Nice writeup, and nice effort even attempting the RG there I say. I see more people just bypass it in general than actually attempt it when I'm out there (less often these days). Other than watching the actual Comm Games race on TV, the only time I've seen someone go through start to finish without a dab is my riding buddy Daz who's a bit of a freak on technical stuff. Though it wouldn't surprise me if Cowpat could nail it. My record is 4 dabs.

Inbred is On-One yeah?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Inbred is On-One yeah?


Yep.

And PuddleDuck, awesome writeup. My legs didn't hurt but my lungs did is the key SS line in there.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Good writeup PD. I reckon the inbred would love any rock garden. Is that the uphill one in the treed section of the Comm games track? Memory fails me.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Nice writeup, and nice effort even attempting the RG there I say. I see more people just bypass it in general than actually attempt it when I'm out there (less often these days). Other than watching the actual Comm Games race on TV, the only time I've seen someone go through start to finish without a dab is my riding buddy Daz who's a bit of a freak on technical stuff. Though it wouldn't surprise me if Cowpat could nail it. My record is 4 dabs.
> 
> Inbred is On-One yeah?


Hi NP,

On-One it is.

You've reminded me how tough that RG is. When I ride Lysty I generally do it for fitness and not for fun, so I'm puffing pretty hard at that point and I skip sections of it. I know from experience that I'm way more likely to have a crash if I'm at my physical limits and full of pain). Putting the whole figure 8 together would be a challenge, I don't think I've ever done it. Sounds like a challenge...but not on the SS!!


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks for the tick guys, I thought it was time that I made an effort to include a decent write up for a change. There's been some awesome posts here recently.

My next challenge is to post some pics.

Stevob the rock garden IS at the upper end of the treed section. I really like rocks, it'd be nice to have some more rock gardens at Lysty to play on, there's enough of the stuff, that's for sure!


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice write-up PuddleDuck. 
I've been thinking of taking my SS to Lysterfield for a while, sounds like it would be a lot of fun. Like you, my SS is almost exclusively for the Yarra Trails, although it does get some urban duties and it once got a challenging ride at the You Yangs. I could still do all the rock gardens rigid, just alot slower.....

How are the Lysterfield trails holding up? I'm thinking of taking my girlfriend for a ride this weekend, but I'm a bit concerned by how muddy they get during winter. Are they very sloppy at the moment?

We should start a thread of peoples times around the Commonwealth games trail, pink ribbon loop, woodend loop, etc.... Then we can all try and beat Cowpat and Hud's times.........:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Good read PD. Also good to see the Inbred getting out. I found myself nodding as I read, especially the bit about braking-bumped corners - the only predator of the rigid.

I hate the rock garden. But then it's good to have things that aren't easy. The corners are tight, the gaps are even 29" wheel-eating. I've seen a guy do it on an 26" SS hardtail. 
Hmmm...really have to try that again. 
Have you ever attempted the big log roll-over on the Inbred? Never tried it on the SIR but I've only been there at night on it.... I believe Piker posted a pic here some time ago hitting it on his Ventana.
I really like lysterfied on the SIR, it's the one place (apart from the YT's) that I run 32x17. Though that makes the gearing a bit tough on the Comm games track.
Yeah, a time trial thread sounds interesting. In summer sometimes on the Cog rides there is a little 1km loop that we do a time trial on. Good fun.
Anyone know about the Powerful Owl time trials held at Westerfolds?

Have to do an SS group ride at lystey some time.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

I took my trailfox and my girlfriend and her new trance to the You Yangs for a bit of a riding/coaching session. Since I'm easing myself back into riding, easy riding with the GF with frequent stops to session different obstacles is a good way to stop myself overdoing it. She's picking up the technical aspects quite well. She's got the hang of (small) log rollovers and did surprisingly well in the rock gardens. 

We got a few photos of some sessioning on my favorite rock garden. It's the steepest one on the link track, I think it's number 14? It links the downhill section to the cross country area out the back. Needless to say, it looks and feels steeper when you're riding it.....


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Alias Pauly said:


> How are the Lysterfield trails holding up? I'm thinking of taking my girlfriend for a ride this weekend, but I'm a bit concerned by how muddy they get during winter. Are they very sloppy at the moment?


They're holding up really well. I didn't see any big puddles or mud sections apart from the old section of RedGum Trial. Remember that I didn't venture onto Middle Trail, or Buckle / Upper Buckle in the North of the Park. Based on past experience though they should be ok (except maybe for the lower parts of Middle Trial if it hasn't been loved like RedGum has...???)



Alias Pauly said:


> We should start a thread of peoples times around the Commonwealth games trail, pink ribbon loop, woodend loop, etc.... Then we can all try and beat Cowpat and Hud's times.........


Now that's what I call a training goal!!



Hud said:


> Have you ever attempted the big log roll-over on the Inbred? Never tried it on the SIR but I've only been there at night on it.... I believe Piker posted a pic here some time ago hitting it on his Ventana.


I've ridden it on the Inbred, but whilst I had a squishy fork on it, and it would have been 2 years ago, so it may be different now....I don't know because I don't think about when I'm on the Sultan 



Hud said:


> I really like lysterfied on the SIR, it's the one place (apart from the YT's) that I run 32x17. Though that makes the gearing a bit tough on the Comm games track.


32x18 was great for the majority of the YT, except for the STEEP clim before the endless twists on the Pink Ribbon Trail. That was HARD  .

I was very happy with the 32x20 that I used on Sunday.



Hud said:


> Have to do an SS group ride at lystey some time.


I'd be up for that :thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

AP, you're GF is doing well to ride that rock garden! That's pretty knarly and requires a fair bit of arm pumping.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey, first flat tyre in 6 years or so. Had just descended from the top of the games track down towards the berms, rode the first few and realised the rear was quickly deflating, carried the bike down to the board walk section, pleased to see Bob75 and the others hadnt kept going. Pulled out the spare tube only to discover it too had a hole. Suppose a tube sitting in the back pack for 6 years isnt really smart. Luckily Bob had a spare and we were soon on our way again. Loving Lysterfield at the moment.

Next week I'll try to convince the guys to pose for a few action shots.

Cheers


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*St. Andrews*

Went for a late Sunday ride up to SA with the two 'Shauns' and myself. Mitch was going to join us and act as guide, but his work had other ideas. 
We've ridden there a couple of previous times so with my sons' better memory (better than mine) we managed to cover about 36.5 k's of very fine tracks. It was the other Shauns first time there and he, like most of us, was impressed with the riding. I'd like to tell you we rode 'this' track and 'that' track, but I'm flat out remembering the trails let alone their names! Anyway. as you do on a longish ride, we were looking forward to the end-of-ride pigout but alas we returned to a shut shop as the sun was sinking in the west. Dinner at home an hour latter is not quite the same as a 'woping' burger at the cafe immediately after a great ride. Can't wait to tackle a few new trails at SA some time soon. 
Cheers.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I think a bit more time needs to be spent in StA by a few of us, if for no other reason than to gain some local knowledge. I'd get lost in an instant up there John.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Hud said:


> AP, you're GF is doing well to ride that rock garden! That's pretty knarly and requires a fair bit of arm pumping.


Ha ha, she deleted the shots I took of her struggling to get on the bike halfway down the rock garden after walking the first bit! She rode pretty much all the other rock gardens on that trail though, I was quite impressed. I'm sure I couldn't have ridden all those on my 5th MTB ride.


----------



## phaffas (Aug 1, 2009)

Hoping to hit the Blue Mtns on the wkend... anyone suggest a good fun single trail thats a good solid length for a bit of endurance riding?


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

Alias Pauly said:


> How are the Lysterfield trails holding up? I'm thinking of taking my girlfriend for a ride this weekend, but I'm a bit concerned by how muddy they get during winter. Are they very sloppy at the moment?


you might want to stay away from lysterfield for a couple of days, went for a night ride last night and there is mud and puddles everywhere except the comm track. Heres a pic of the damage after i brushed the big bits off before putting it in the car:


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the update Fop. We'd pretty much decided to avoid lysty this weekend due to the torrential rain earlier in the week, but that's sealed it. Looks like it's You Yangs again, at least I don't have to change tyres again.

Hey nice bike Fop, is that an 07 Super Stroke? I really like the look of those, like a burlier Trail Fox, if it pedals half as well as the trail fox it'd be my AM weapon of choice. Post up some pics when you get it clean. Is it 150mm travel frame? How much does yours weigh?


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

yea its a 07 superstroke, it does pedal really well but is a little heavier than similar bikes. i weighed it at 14.7kg before upgrading pedals, brakes, handlebars and the seatpost. i still haven't cleaned it since weds night but will this weekend sometime and ill post some pics for ya.


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

Wombat again today. If you thought Lysty was muddy, you really should get out to wombat. It wasn't that bad though...the huge puddles washed off most of the mud anyway! :thumbsup: 

On a sidenote, there looks like there's been a fair bit of new trailwork there. The first section now loops back around to the carpark for a 5-ish k loop and the later section of the main loop where you had to ride the fireroad (about 15k's in?) now has a new section of singletrack. Unfortunately i think some of the motos have found it so it was a bit chopped up but was a welcome distraction to the fireroad.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Friday evening and Saturday afternoon on the western slopes of Stromlo were most rider friendly. Not too dusty and a good temperature for riding, not too cold. I wanted to check out the not often ridden tracks of Slick Rock and Black Snake Gully. These two tracks are less than goat tracks. In Black Snake Gully you make the track up as you go. I didn't take a shot in Black Snake Gully because I couldn't be sure if I was photographing the track 100 metres into the track. A most odd experience to have on the well ridden tracks at Stromlo. If you are going to Black Snake Gully in the near future, don't follow my Kenda Small Block 8 tracks. I'd hate for anyone else to have the same grey experience that I had.



















Friday evening was a classic evening on Stromlo, I kept my eye on rain clouds sitting over the Brindabella Ranges and when they started heading for the Blue Range it was time to bolt.










Then the rain chassed me off the mountain just after I pumped up the tyres as hard as. I was lining up to do the track called Terminal Velocity starting from Black Snake/ Slip Rock junction ... best not done just reaching a terminal velocity I think, the track is good-n-wide to ride at warp six. The Kenda Small Block 8s **** themselves at the bottom of the straight. At the bottom of the straight on Terminal Velocity there is an escape ramp called Spin Doctor so I didn't have to take the corner ... lucky. Pumped up hard on the dirt the 2" Kendas are frictionless wandering rubbish. Every feather of the brakes was a mini lock up. Where I wanted to go the Kendas didn't.

I finished the ride to the NW carpark with a scoot through No Man's Land. There are many new planting out on the western slopes, fantastic to see. I made it back to the car a couple of minutes before the rain ... and had my bike washed on the way home.










Yesterday afternoon was good after the rain. The tracks were dry and with little dust. I wasn't expecting White Rock on the Deep Creek Track to be a cliff. Fall you die.










The western tracks are special. The Park Management are removing the majority of the Monterey Pines and they are planting natives. I certainly commend the Management for their first class effort pulling the pines. It is an Australian Park it needs native trees, native shrubs and grasses. With lots of Kangeroo Grass for the Roos.










The arse-end of Pork Barrell is radical.










I must have washed out about 20 times and I was only running about 20 PSI on the front and 25 PSI in the back and I still couldnt get grip on the Kenda SB8 rubbish, even when the tyres were as wide as dinner plates on the ground.



















I rode several other tracks including the Black Snake Gully (again and got even more lost), Western Wedgetail green (good jumps and pumps), and Party Line, Spin Doctor and then climbed up the hill again and did Skyline and finished with a long fire trail ride back to dead Gum Dam, through Skull Crossing and cycled down with the delightfully Kangarooed No Man's Land. If you are wondering where the Roos are at Stromlo? "go west young riders." I saw several big mobs yesterday.



















At Stromlo, I have found an illegal track, shock-horror, a track not on any of the maps not far below Monkey Rock ... how cool is that? ... Shut it down! I name the illegal track Kenda's Torment ... unless that track was actually Black Snake Gully?

Have a good Sunday ride.

Warren.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Did St Andrews this morning with I Like Dirt, as well as Alex & Jordy, and had a ball. The trail condition is excellent out there, with just a few muddy puddles dotted about. I can't remember the track names, but we went in reverse direction (compared to my first time) through the middle sections and it was awesome.

We also did Ridge Rd, which is probably essential for any St Andrews ride, and the GT handled the downhill bumps much better than the Giant Yukon rigid.

No mechanicals with the group, so that was good. My chain was hitting the chainstay on the bumps, but no sign of slippage. The gearing is perfect now (33:16), tall enough to not spin out yet short enough to make it up all the steep bits.

Thanks to I Like Dirt for organising the ride, which I'm sure was the first of many.

I did notice an improvement in my fitness since I first rode here in Feb/March. :thumbsup:


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Cheers Stevo
Enjoyed the ride mate good to meet you
As I said today If I go to SS will I climb like you do?

Thanks to Cowpat too for the suggestions on getting out here from DC via dirt
I got to the with less than 1 km on the asphalt and know now how to imrpve on that.
I think that I could do all dirt from the end of my street which is nice.

I just need to get out there more to improve the fitness particularly my climbing


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I Like Dirt said:


> Cheers Stevo
> Thanks to Cowpat too for the suggestions on getting out here from DC via dirt


No worries. As you suggested I checked out the east end of Allendale Rd a few weeks back on the way out there. Pretty steep!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> Cheers Stevo
> Enjoyed the ride mate good to meet you


ditto mate


I Like Dirt said:


> As I said today If I go to SS will I climb like you do?


Yes, but it may take a few days, oh and see what you can do to shorten those legs. It'll give you more power per cm.


----------



## phaffas (Aug 1, 2009)

Did Ingar and Oaks firetrails for the first time on Saturday. Great fun. Whats with all the poms out there?!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

phaffas said:


> Whats with all the poms out there?!


maybe they like it there


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

phaffas said:


> Did Ingar and Oaks firetrails for the first time on Saturday. Great fun. Whats with all the poms out there?!


I'm trying to work out how you can pick poms from the way they ride?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

maybe it's the toothy smiles?








just kiddin'


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Just got back from a lunchtime ride (thanks Boss) with a bloke from the deep south driving a silver Pug, Hud.

Very foggy day here and even now at 2pm it has not lifted. We just did 1 lap around the 6hr track at Pomi. As I said it was foggy but it was good conditions for riding. Hud enjoyed the trails and I was riding instead of working so everyone was happy.

Hud has lots of stories and photos from a week of riding so ill leave the rest up to him.

P.S. How cool is riding during lunch time on a work day. Pitty I have to work back now...........


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Stevob said:


> maybe it's the toothy smiles?
> 
> just kiddin'


and aussies with their toothless smiles......

haha


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

lol

(I'm no dental poster boy myself)


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Phew! What a week!
Bit of an overview, got some pics for later on.
Did the Sydney 12 hr on sat. We came 8th in the mens pairs. Pretty stoked about that, our best result ever. It was a GREAT track. Ten 9.5km laps each. 
Felt physically good the whole way through, but around 6pm was getting pretty woolly in the mind. 
Amazing what a can of coke and a coffee can do, last night lap was on par with my daytime average!
Monday I drove over to Manly Dam and did the 11km circuit around it. OK ride with a good variety. 
Tuesday, down to Bundanoon to do the Red track at Wingello Forest. OK, but too much fireroad. Singletrack at the end was nice. 
Too be fair, the area seems to be a work in progress. Drove to Canberra that night. 
Sparrow Hill early the next morning was the highlight of the trip. 30km (red loop) of buff, flowing trails. The flow in some sections was amazing, one of the best rides I've ever done. Very well built and no puddles. So many corners are gently banked and have just the right arc. If you're in Canberra ride Sparrow before Stromlo. Partly because it's going to be partially destroyed and it's SO good. Rigor Mortis, Heavy Cow(?) and Bobsled. Mind blowing how up-hill flow can be so good. 
A 67 year old guy caught up with me early on so it was good to have company for the remainder. Super fit and skilled, it was a real work-out keeping up. He even shouted me lunch afterwards. Thanks again Andrew:thumbsup:
Stromlo in the afternoon: Started off by heading towards Cardiac Arrest to see what the fuss is about. Wow! Helmet off to whoever can ride that! 
Did a big looping ride up and over the mountain a couple of times. Was a bit hard as few of the names on my map matched the signs?:skep: 
The long downhill from the northmost peak was great. Long gradual downhill, before it ran into the shipping container and spat me out into Luge for a massive series of berms.
Good as Stromlo is i gotta say I'd go back to Sparrow Hill before Stromlo next time.
Then today, down to Wagga to meet Ben_M for a lap of Pomi. Great trails there with some tight rocky stuff, long flowy sand/grit sections and beautiful sparse bushland. A great swoopy gully section to finish.
Thanks again Ben, good to catch up.
Then to Beechworth for a run of the Woolshed track and a lap of the MTB park in the fading light. The park has been almost totally re-done, not much there that is familiar. Don't like it so much now.:bluefrown: 

Going to bed.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Phew! What a week!
> Bit of an overview, got some pics for later on.
> Did the Sydney 12 hr on sat. We came 8th in the mens pairs. Pretty stoked about that, our best result ever. It was a GREAT track. Ten 9.5km laps each.
> Felt physically good the whole way through, but around 6pm was getting pretty woolly in the mind.
> ...


epic effort.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Hud said:


> Phew! What a week!
> 
> Thanks again Ben, good to catch up.


No worries, glad to be part of it.

So did you crack 300?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds like a good week of riding Hud. Congrats on your place in the race too.

Are you still planning to head back up to Canb for the Worlds? If so I'd be in for a Sparrow session ... provided I get my bike back by then (cracked front triangle :cornut: )


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> (cracked front triangle :cornut: )


pics?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> pics?


Sadly no. I'm bummed to say this, but it didn't happen on the trail after some death-defying huck. In fact I didn't even find it - the guy servicing my shock found it and promptly let me know. A 3cm hairline crack between top & down tubes - must've missed it last wash & lube. Unless he was just blowing hot air up my arse, the Scott rep said it was the first broken Alu front triangle he'd warrantied in Australia for the Genius. So that made me feel a little tougher  Or did it just make me examine my waistline a little?

I'm yet to find out what colour my new frame will be. Not that colour is important or anything...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Ben_M said:


> No worries, glad to be part of it.
> 
> So did you crack 300?


I reckon it was something like 280km.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Sounds like a good week of riding Hud. Congrats on your place in the race too.
> 
> Are you still planning to head back up to Canb for the Worlds? If so I'd be in for a Sparrow session ... provided I get my bike back by then (cracked front triangle :cornut: )


Still not sure, would love to. I'd also be up for another Sparrow visit.
Nice work on the frame crackage, all you need to do now is to blow a shock and you'll be worthy of a place in the VB march.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> ... all you need to do now is to blow a shock and you'll be worthy of a place in the VB march.


Call of the day.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Hud said:


> Phew! What a week!
> Bit of an overview, got some pics for later on.
> Did the Sydney 12 hr on sat. We came 8th in the mens pairs. Pretty stoked about that, our best result ever. It was a GREAT track. Ten 9.5km laps each.
> Felt physically good the whole way through, but around 6pm was getting pretty woolly in the mind.
> ...


Phew! What a week! While Hud was doing the above, I... worked. :madman: :skep: :madmax:


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> I'm yet to find out what colour my new frame will be. Not that colour is important or anything...


When I cracked my Alias frame the replacement for my army olive green frame was going to be flouro lime green! :eekster: I asked about it and managed to get a free upgrade to an XTC frame in black/silver.

Talk to the rep if you can, you might be able to pick between the colours available and get the higher spec frame. Slip him $200 and see if he can get you a carbon frame as a replacement 

Disclaimer: All views expressed here are for the purposes of entertainment only. Paul does not condone or encourage bribery or any other form of corruption. Paul cannot be held responsible for any embarrassment caused when Scott reps reject inappropriate bribes and laugh in NP's face.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud said:


> Phew! What a week!
> A 67 year old guy caught up with me early on so it was good to have company for the remainder. Super fit and skilled, it was a real work-out keeping up. He even shouted me lunch afterwards. Thanks again Andrew:thumbsup:


8th in male pairs, good work:thumbsup:.

That wasn't Andrew Mitchell by any chance was it? Super-light and super-neglected carbon Scott?



Alias Pauly said:


> When I cracked my Alias frame...





nuclear_powered said:


> ... provided I get my bike back by then (cracked front triangle :cornut: )


What is it with you big guys? BarracudaTrav's in your strength/mass league too and kept breaking his bike until they welded on some big fat aluminium struts onto it. (He's now got a BMC like A_P and it seems to be holding up, except that he's tacoed one wheel and worn out a couple of rear hubs.)

N_P, you've got no excuses now, you know you *need* that Nomad.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Casper, no, he had a Polish surname.
Though he was on a carbon Scott Spark.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Back to Silvan again today for the weekly fix. Is that the Silvan fix, the ride fix, or the SS fix? All of the above. Loving it out there.

There were two of us to begin with, but Hud didn't get far past the coffee and muffin at the Cog before turning back. Was it because (a) he couldn't handle my blistering pace, or (b) he was feeling lethargic and uninterested because of a big week on the bike? I like option (a) but Hud would probably go for (b).

So, undaunted, I headed out alone. I don't ride on my own much, but it's actually quite nice! Just me, the bike and the trail. It's a good change to ride at your own pace, be it taking it easy or getting a wriggle on; and nice to just choose your own adventure. First I did a CCW circuit of Rib Track; still haven't managed the little pinch and step-up on the SS, despite two attempts. Next time. Then I took the lower section of Magpie and headed further into the bush via track 18 (?) then Barges, Georges and Bartlett. Dropped down to Hermans Track, up Possum and back along Barges Road. Did a quick lap of the Time Trial loop, then the XC loop, then back for a hearty dose of the singletracks. I was having so much fun I did some of it twice. Steve's climb has a new tree over it, see pic. We won't be sawing through this one, it'll need a track relocation or possibly a big rollover. The Three Logs on Steve's climb almost ate me, but I managed to keep it all upright. Went back for another go, but chickened out and dismounted.  Hey... I was on my own. Who was gonna call the ambulance?

Did another lap of Rib, CW this time. Then the lower aqueduct track on the way out.

Oh, and by the way... I also took on the Troll... and won!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Alias Pauly said:


> Disclaimer: All views expressed here are for the purposes of entertainment only. Paul does not condone or encourage bribery or any other form of corruption. Paul cannot be held responsible for any embarrassment caused when Scott reps reject inappropriate bribes and laugh in NP's face.




Thanks for the suggestion though ... basically all carbon & aluminium Genius frames are the same, so while I'm told i'll be getting the frame from a higher end AL model, it'll only be different in colour, and I think I'm getting whatever they have.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

(b)


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Piss Poor Productions presents their newest movie "A Saturday at Livingstone". Following up from the sucsesful video "Helmet cam footage to make you want to throw up" comes this equally pathetic atempt at a mtb video. This one wont make you sick but as allways, its very low quality.

Ok, so my mate got back from his os riding trip this week and he wanted to get straight back into his favroute trails. We both had colds so we knew it was going to be a slow ride and it was. This is the first time that Mick has been out to Livingstone since he broke his collarbone there 8 months ago (you can see him going over the same log in the vid, although about 30ks slower this time ). Since no mtbers had been out there in so long there were quite a few logs over the trails and the lazy ass motor bike riders just ride around them we had a bit of trail clearing to do. Was a great day on the bike and it was good to just be back out there.

Enjoy

P.S. The reson the vid is so low qual is that it was taken with a standard still digital camera that has video function. It is not working well when taking photos so I went with the video option, better than nothing.

https://i299.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid299.photobucket.com/albums/mm283/cicco11/livy.flv


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool vid Ben! Heaps better than my vids, which total none so far.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I've had some good early morning rides around the neighbouring paddocks where I'm working over the last week. The farmers are really friendly and happy to give me access.

Several of them have come to see the yacht I'm refitting for one of their neighbours. The farm immediately next to where I'm working, one of the farmer's daughters is a wizz mountain biker and she has done all of the big races here and is now based in Singapore. It is good to meet well conditioned MTB friendly farmers and I thank her for leaving such a delightful legacy of goodwill and opportunity.

I have a few days off now and I'll check out the Stromlo progress, I'm guessing the tracks will be too soft to ride early tomorrow, so tomorrow arvo I'll heat up my new tyres. I got rid of the rediculous Kenda Small Block 8s.

I arrived home this arvo to rain, so I watched the tele riding on my bike on a Minoura RDA 850 trainer, my weekend's ride. The rim drive of the Minoura is very quite and doesn't interfere with my TV watching ... or anyone else's either.

Some foggy and frosty shots from the last few days. I'm still riding the sheep tracks on the Great Dividing Range and enjoying every minute doing it. Sheep tracks 'ain't single track ... too narrow. Quarter tracks.




























If you haven't ridden in sheep tracks in thick fog ... well you just have to "be there or be square."

Warren.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Lysterfield was out due to chase the sun, so Bob75, Cam and I did a bit of kayaking around Patterson River and the canals. Crazy wind, rain and cold, beautiful day to be on the water. Not so bad for Bob, he paddles round in a warm toasty sit in kayak. I just purchased a sit on racing ski. Better suited to summer I think. Very fast but not so stable. Missing the bike though. Thats the second weekend in a row without a ride.

Cheers


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

I raced in chase the sun, was terrible weather, the track turned to slush and it was freezing. but it was good fun. Not looking forward to cleaning my bike today.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Decided at the last moment to go and do the Yarra trails yesterday morning. Fun ride, with plenty of twisty singletrack. I don't know how close I got to the city as I sort of ended up at a dead end near some playing fields. Best go with someone who knows the way next time. Very muddy in places with lots of puddles. Good variation of technical stuff. Lacking in climbs though...duh.

I did have to detour in Templestowe on the return journey, as some workmen had the path blocked to do some repairs to a walkway. This gave me the opportunity to climb a few short hills.










yeah...very muddy.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Stevob said:


> I don't know how close I got to the city as I sort of ended up at a dead end near some playing fields. Best go with someone who knows the way next time.


If you were next to the Eastern Freeway and a tunnel underneath it, then those were the playing fields near the Kew Billabong. In which case there's plenty to go - really good stuff too. There are a few 'no bicycles' signs which are spotted around the place further on, but not every entrance into the park has them, so I figure it's fine to ride on. I see about 10 riders to every walker, and most walkers have their dogs off lead (also signposted).


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I think I made it to somewhere near here before I saw my first (only) no bikes sign. I then turned back.










The sports grounds are the ones above and to the right.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

The Bicentennial National Trail made for a good ride this 'arvo . I followed the trail that runs close by home, from Macgregor, around Fraser, below Hall then out to Mulligan's Flat. I think it is the understated character of the BNT that I find most appealling. Today it looked like a golf course.










Descending to Mulligan's Flat where I took the image (above) I had a good chat to a farmer who let me take a short cut across his property back to the Barton Highway. He told me about the BNT and how much angst it caused the locals and the High Court cases that stopped it from crossing 12 of his neighbour's properties, when the 13th unscrupulous neighbour volunteered BNT access across everyone else's properties.

Being a good listener has many benefits. There is nothing like access to a good Roo track for a short cut.










If you count the dead Roos on the roads around here, you know that they know the shortest routes to any road. They aren't the only ones who were dying to see the highway.

I reached the Northern tracks of O'Connor Ridge and spent time enjoying the snaking trails. I enjoyed the stunning winter's day.










The new tyres, a Rendez on the front and a Crossmark (with the direction reversed) ... are first class.










Warren.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice pics.
So has the BNT been 'made' as such, or signposted, or does it just appear on maps? What I'm trying to ask is, can you follow it without a map?


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Hud, G'day and thank you Mate.

Keep an eye out for the yellow and red striped triangles or go to the BNT site and buy the book. There is the history of the BNT on the site. The friends of the BNT are a non profit association, who sell the guide books and maps. There is a booklet about cycling the BNT and it gives alternate routes in sections that are considered too difficult to cycle.

If I was to travel to do the trail (nowadays) I'd buy the Trail Guides and the official maps. The trail changes, the Guide Books also change. Someone sells a property and the access to the BNT changes and the route changes. The latest guides and maps are essential to save time.

I've done most of the trail in NSW now by linking small bits together. For me the fun is not having the maps or trail guides but just exploring and finding the triangles and navigating around them or between them ... it has taken me 20 years to do the NSW trail. Several sections I've done several times. North of Lydsdale past the Baal Bone to the West the Gardens of Stone is magic. Three years ago, I spent a month doing only 30 klicks in the Gardens of Stone because it was so interesting and I kept getting side tracked.

There 'ain't no ritz and glitz signage out on the BNT.




























The short grass in the photo below is the trail. Obviously the Roos here, tend to the trail.










I haven't done the trail North of the caldera of the Ebor Volcanoe, beyond the Beesnest, nor Katoomba to Jenolen to Mount Werong down to Taralga. I've done a recce of the Six Foot Track at Jenolen and the trail South from Mount Werong (a few posts back on this thread). As much as I like Stromlo ... the BNT is my favourite track.

Ebor and the Beesnest are 'A Long Way Down' ... https://wildwassa.deviantart.com/art/A-Good-Way-Down-118716709

Baal Bone 'Because They're There ll' ,,, https://wildwassa.deviantart.com/art/Because-They-re-There-II-112679868

Healesville to Omeo is the closest section of track near you.

Warren.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Stevob said:


> I think I made it to somewhere near here before I saw my first (only) no bikes sign. I then turned back.


Unless I'm mistaken, you missed a turn off. Just after you pass under Burke Rd there's a footbridge over the Yarra on your left - go over that, then continue downstream to the right, and follow the many twisty-turny ST behind the landscaping joint, then merge back onto the footpath between Golf Course and Freeway, and from here there's ST beside you nearly all the way to Chandler Highway. This is where you have to get creative with park entry. From here you can ride ST most of the way to Abbotsford.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, you missed a turn off. Just after you pass under Burke Rd there's a footbridge over the Yarra on your left - go over that, then continue downstream to the right, and follow the many twisty-turny ST behind the landscaping joint, then merge back onto the footpath between Golf Course and Freeway, and from here there's ST beside you nearly all the way to Chandler Highway. This is where you have to get creative with park entry. From here you can ride ST most of the way to Abbotsford.


Yep that is correct. I went through there this morning myself.

N_P, rode past your house too. Got the car in at Pedders down the rode from you.

Wal.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, you missed a turn off. Just after you pass under Burke Rd there's a footbridge over the Yarra on your left - go over that, then continue downstream to the right, and follow the many twisty-turny ST behind the landscaping joint, then merge back onto the footpath between Golf Course and Freeway, and from here there's ST beside you nearly all the way to Chandler Highway. This is where you have to get creative with park entry. From here you can ride ST most of the way to Abbotsford.


I remember the bridge and thinking which side looks more likely to have single track, and whilst I found plenty on the side I was on, obviously it was a dead end. I never crossed over the Yarra until I was back in Templestowe.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

waldog said:


> Yep that is correct. I went through there this morning myself.
> 
> N_P, rode past your house too. Got the car in at Pedders down the rode from you.


So you went past then down to Heidelberg and ST'd into town from there? Man ... that's a serious commute. I'm both impressed and jealous, since I think I'd ride 50m and be puffed these days.

If you see the Subie in the drive when you pick yer car up, feel free to pop in. I'll be plastering. It's fun. Really.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> So you went past then down to Heidelberg and ST'd into town from there? Man ... that's a serious commute. I'm both impressed and jealous, since I think I'd ride 50m and be puffed these days.
> 
> If you see the Subie in the drive when you pick yer car up, feel free to pop in. I'll be plastering. It's fun. Really.


Will do mate :thumbsup:


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> If you see the Subie in the drive when you pick yer car up, feel free to pop in. I'll be *getting plastered*. It's fun. Really.


Fixed. That's what you really meant, isn't it Brettski?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

John© said:


> That's what you really meant, isn't it Brettski?


In my youth, JW. In my youth.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Silvan again today. Mitch and Paul, another local, headed out earlier, Hud and I joined them later. Bit of a mixed ride today. Lots of trees down from yesterday's wind... in some sections. Baker's Dozen has a lot of big timber across it, it'll need a lot of work with a chainsaw to uncover it again. The only alternative is to re-jig the track, which nobody is keen on. However, Rib, Magpie and Yabang Tracks are all clear except for some small stuff which we were able to move. We didn't get up Steve's climb today to have a look at it.

Anyway, after riding some of the singletracks we headed further out to the XC loop, where Paul caught a stick in his rear derailleur and sent it into the spokes. He headed carefully home as did Hud, still feeling flat from last week?? Well, I'm enjoying being the fitter rider while it lasts! Won't last long to be sure. 

Mitch and I headed out a bit further to Possum Track and the Log Rollover Track, both good fun. Then back through Magpie to Rib, where I encouraged Mitch to do a full circuit rather than a cut through (he'd already done it once today...). Upon completion we turned around and did it in the other direction which is a good challenge. Today I managed to clean (on the SS) the bit that has been beating me: a slow left turn around a tree followed by a steep little climb with a step-up in the middle of it. Feels good to get the better of it.

Happy days.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Castlemaine Rocky Riders 6HR*

[copy-pasted from other thread because it probably belongs here]

Good race. The course was _way _more technical than Forest, and therefore a bit slower in the average speed. The course (I think) was about 8.5kms long. Heaps of rocky sections, and a couple of A or B lines for the most difficult areas, but no really long climbs. I'm glad I put a few extra pounds of air in the tyres before the race, or I would most certainly have had a pinch flat or two. My bike performed flawlessly, thankfully. Gearing was just about spot on.

I ended up doing nine laps (in the 40+ males solo category), and third place did ten, so I'm pretty happy with that result for my first solo 6hr. Final results aren't on their website yet, and weren't available (or I didn't see them up anywhere) when I left, so I'm unsure of my exact placing. I had a few "micro" cramps, which came and went pretty quickly, so didn't slow me that much. I'm very interest to see how much variation there was in my lap times. For the first six laps, I only "pitted" every second lap, but from there on, I was stopping every lap to refuel.

Good vibe overall there, but _some _of the elites were a bit rude, pushing past slower riders without calling or waiting for the right moment, causing a few "incidents" to occur.

A big thanks to Alex & Mike for letting me share their tent, and also Casper, whose advice I listened to and helped me to find the right pace to make it to the end. I had a ball.:thumbsup:

Just got up for work after about 2 hours sleep. Strangely feel ok. Not sure that's a good sign...


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

It is very enjoyable reading race reports. Steveo and Hud, congratulations on your fine results.

Sunday's ride. I joined the BNT where I finished riding a few weeks back. From Caloola Station, at the confluence of Gudgenby Creek and the Naas River, I rode south to Reedy Creek ... an up and down, out and back . The ride started with a touch of DH, and I thought, "You beauty" ... which lasted all of 10 seconds.










The new tyres, a Rendez on the front and a Crossmark really suits this neighbourhood. Fine decomposed Granite on concrete like clay with sharp river gravel in the (normally) dry creek crossings.

I did several river crossings, shock horror. Getting my tyres wet seemed like an experience from a past life. Just seeing good water in a few of the creeks in the dry sclerophyll forests was something I haven't seen in a long time. I'm guessing about 16-20 years ago now, until today. The worst drought in our Nation's history rides'r'us.

A Naas River crossing, south of the Booth Range.










The track was good. Lots of undulations to make the gradual climb to Reedy Creek hardly noticeable. Fast going coming back to the trail head ... does always, a good ride make.










There is snow forecast for the next three days in the high Brindabellas. When the light changed and the temp dropped the clouds went to a yellow taupe ... it was time to bolt.










I've only got 30 k's to go and I've finished the BNT from Mulligan's Flat on the northern ACT Border south to Victoria. The 30ks still to do is from Reedyy Creek to the Old Boboyan Divide, one of the SE spurs of the Scabby Range. All up that's about 190k's return ... I might have to take a sandwich or two and a space blanket on my next ride. Lance could do that before breakfast ... maybe even do it twice.

The upper lower Naas Valley looking south. The Clear Range to the left and the Booth Range on the other side. In the centre is an unnamed hill to 1300m. It would be nice to name it ... Mount Armstrong. In fact, I think that I might.










A truly rural bushbike pushbike.










Warren.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Lap Times for Rocky Riders*

Thanks Warren,

6th Place out of 14 in 40+ Male Solo Riders
9 Laps
Total Time 6:00:33 (FAAARRRK, very close to going 'round again, but nearly a full lap behind 5th place)
Lap 1 - 36:11:00 @ 16.58km/h
Lap 2 - 36:52:00 @ 16.27km/h
Lap 3 - 37:46:00 @ 15.89km/h (pit)
Lap 4 - 37:10:00 @ 16.14km/h
Lap 5 - 43:51:00 @ 13.68km/h (pit)
Lap 6 - 37:36:00 @ 15.96km/h
Lap 7 - 42:45:00 @ 14.04km/h (pit)
Lap 8 - 47:19:00 @ 12.68km/h (pit)
Lap 9 - 41:03:00 @ 14.62km/h (pit)

results > http://www.rockyriders.com/


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I found a pic someone else took and it's ok for me to use it so here it is...


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Me and a mate drove to Cootamundra to ride Pioneer Park.










I really really really enjoy riding here. The hill is steep but the trails run acorss the hill and they are very rocky and tight, just the kinda stuff that I like. There are a couple of different options to descend. What I like about most about these trails is that they are like cornettos, "No Boring Bits". There is always something going on, weather it be a tight section, some rocks or a step pinch. You can also get some long runs which considering the small size of the park it is great.

My mate had his helmet cam but we had it set up wrong and it was pointed down too far. So no riding photos but got this one of the view from the top










and this one of the cool scar I got from running into a branch that was over the track, it was not as soft as I thought it would be.










One of my most fav places to ride, had a ball. I went skiing at Falls the day after and had another great day so I amost forgot about the brilliant day on the bike.

Awsome weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Good work Steve! I see you punched out a hot lap on your last one, funny how that happens.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Hud, yeah, was sort of trying to get around again, but a rider on the course said there was seven minutes left at a point where I thought I was too far from the line, so I backed off just a little. There wasn't much left in the tank anyway.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Ben_M said:


>


So who is it you're not supposed to disturb? The local Yowie?

Sounds like an awesome weekend Ben.:thumbsup:


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

The Jubberland six hour was a great course, lots of fun downward sections with really good flow through the corners, especially the tight ones. The loosened dirt made for some real tyre-drifting stuff, especially on the later laps once you'd got the hang of it. I was looking forward to the A-lines and the rocky sections on each lap - they were a bit like milestones marking how far you'd got. On my eighth lap I got a bit "woolly", piked out and took a B-line. I was happy with eight. An awesome effort by Steve with nine:thumbsup:.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

So, Casper, was any of the stuff we did on that shop ride part of the course? From what the guys were saying before the ride I thought some of that early stuff was 'Jubberland'.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

The shop ride didn't get to Jubberland. The first tracks we rode are called the "Baco Trails". I am curious as to where the name comes from. "Rake-hoe Trails" I would understand. By the way it turns out that Jubberland is actually on private property after all - I had previously been told otherwise.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Great Race on Sunday
Did not Go around nearly as many times as Steve or Casper but had a ball and got the techy bits nailed more and more as the day went on.
I got closer to young Jordy too so thats good
And I some of those tracks did blow out quite a bit during the day
All in all a great days racing


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

Alias Pauly said:


> Thanks for the update Fop. We'd pretty much decided to avoid lysty this weekend due to the torrential rain earlier in the week, but that's sealed it. Looks like it's You Yangs again, at least I don't have to change tyres again.
> 
> Hey nice bike Fop, is that an 07 Super Stroke? I really like the look of those, like a burlier Trail Fox, if it pedals half as well as the trail fox it'd be my AM weapon of choice. Post up some pics when you get it clean. Is it 150mm travel frame? How much does yours weigh?


ey pauly i posted the specs and a few pictures of my bike when its clean in here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6043879#post6043879 if you still wanted to see


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Warning! Non-riding content.*

I think Mt Evelyn must have been one of the hardest hit areas by the wind storms. We have only just had our power back on this morning. An incredible amount of trees down around us here. Non riding pics but pretty amazing to see. 
This is just some of what happened.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> I think Mt Evelyn must have been one of the hardest hit areas by the wind storms. We have only just had our power back on this morning. An incredible amount of trees down around us here. Non riding pics but pretty amazing to see.
> This is just some of what happened.


Looks to me like someone needs to build a big rollover.

Amazing pics Hud.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> I think Mt Evelyn must have been one of the hardest hit areas by the wind storms. We have only just had our power back on this morning. An incredible amount of trees down around us here. Non riding pics but pretty amazing to see.
> This is just some of what happened.


Wow that is some damage. There wasn't as much up the Ferny Creek Belgrave end this time as all our trees blew down last week when the other storm hit  . It's one of the highlights of living in the hills... never knowing when your power goes off and comes on again. The SES only finished the cleanup at 6pm last night in Mt Dandy.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Surely with an angle grinder and a bit of time you could turn that Beamer into a makeshift convertible? The doors & sides didn't look too badly damaged.

Down here closer to town I was surprised by how many trees didn't come down since those were the strongest winds I'd experienced since Feb 2005. Driving home Tue night from work was eerie - the roads were empty due to SES warnings (leave work early) and there was more rain hitting the side & rear window of my car than the windscreen. I was convinced some of the trees I was looking at were going to come down.

P.S. Welcome back to 240V Hud.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I remember Feb '05 well. The noise of that wind was extreme. And the fact that it came in from the east (from where we are in Ringwood) was what I think caused a lot of the damage. The cleanup took ages from memory.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

After 3 weeks of virtually no riding I had to get out. Did the local Old Gippy loop and then had a coffee at the Cog. Carver96er and his son were there. On the way home we did some trail clearing. A real mess in places.

Good to get out even to do 10km. Got the legs spinning and some mud on my face.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Didn't realise you'd spent so much time off the bike Hud. Good to get back into it.:thumbsup: I hadn't ridden since last Sunday's race myself.

I spent the morning out at St Andrews, mainly because of the huge variety of trails out there, and the area's ability to show no signs of the previous day's deluge. I felt like crap, very wheezy, for the first hour or so, but came good after that. Some crappy phone pics for your enjoyment.

*a small log rollover*









*a little lagoon with some slippery singletrack beside it*









*pretty purple flowers (botanical name)*









*just hangin' around*









*there's always nice views out here*

















*sweet singletrack*


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Went for an impromptu ride out at Moonlight Flat Castlemaine today. Great riding as always, but wetter than I've ever seen it and a bit slippery on the roots at the start of the day. First time with my puppy Echo out there. 35 km and by the end of it she was galloping (?) along as though we'd only just started. She's going to be a real trail dog.

I met up with a couple of guys from Echuca and we did a lap together. Thanks guys, nice to have some company:thumbsup:.

Some pictures, primarily to invoke envy from Hud and get him back on his bike! Hud please note particularly the rigid singlespeed... And yeah more proof of the saying that a guy with a pink bike is probably more than capable at riding it.

Pix: that rooty hill, you know the one, bit slippery today but still climbable; James; Nathan.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

my playground- porthills


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

very, very nice


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Finally got out last night for a 20km blast from Belgrave through Lysty singletrack and back. Gosh the weather was a treat. If today weather holds up think I might just do something similar again tonight.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, it was awesome yesterday arvo. I went and did some cleaning up of trails around Doongala yesterday arvo. Going to ride tonight, probably will do the same area (unless I get objections from the other Cog riders).

I took some pics, but can't find the bloody camera right now.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*found the camera*

so here's some pics from yesterday and a few more from Sunday.

yesterday, on Sheffield road...a glorious day indeed









and from Inverness road...









Sunday's extra pics from St Andrews...


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Yeah, it was awesome yesterday arvo. I went and did some cleaning up of trails around Doongala yesterday arvo. Going to ride tonight, probably will do the same area (unless I get objections from the other Cog riders).
> 
> I took some pics, but can't find the bloody camera right now.


Hey Steve how much of the Doongala Estate Reserve are you allowed to ride in? I haven't been through that bit before but noticed it could be a great area once I get to Sassafras if I can come in from that end?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

chumbox said:


> Hey Steve how much of the Doongala Estate Reserve are you allowed to ride in? I haven't been through that bit before but noticed it could be a great area once I get to Sassafras if I can come in from that end?


I'm unsure exactly, however, there's heaps of tracks in the section closest to the roads. I don't have a great deal of knowledge of the tracks in Doongalla, but it's on my to-do list.

I've never seen any no bikes signs in the area. But that's not to say they aren't there.

edit to add...I don't know if you can get through to Doongala from Sassafras, but I'll ask a local tonight.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Good to get decent ride in tonight after a month of very little riding. 9 riders did the Doongalla loop from the Cog, back at 9:30 after a few delays. A lot of bike swapping went on, leaving everyone suprised and impressed in different ways. 
Lots of emotion expressed from car drivers tonight on the road sections which was a little odd. A car revving at us to get outta the way, and one trying to block. Crazy chicks screaming out windows at this bunch of hot blokes Boyz in their hot Commodores feeling that their manhood has been challenged by the fact we were riding quickly so they need to fang it and tear off.:skep: 
Anyway a good ride.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

It was a good ride Hud. Doongalla's holding up pretty well I think, but some sections are near unrideable. Good turn out.

I had very little left in the tank after that ride, you know, training and all. I did feel good on the climbs though.

Yeah, I don't know what was going on with the drivers last night. Loonies.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Rode the Sunset track loop at Birdlands last night. 10kms great riding. Not singletrack but man possibly some of the best views from that side of the mountain... mind you there is still a hill there I just can't conquer... I'll get you hill, I swear.

Sorry no car loads of girls yelling at me...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Get that hill and the girls _will_ yell, I guarantee it. ;-p


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Get that hill and the girls _will_ yell, I guarantee it. ;-p


Hmm interesting challenge...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

chumbox said:


> Hey Steve how much of the Doongala Estate Reserve are you allowed to ride in? I haven't been through that bit before but noticed it could be a great area once I get to Sassafras if I can come in from that end?


We've gone into DG a few times from Olinda. We ride down the Basin -Olinda rd and either go down Dandenong Creek --> Channel 10 trk or blast down Ridge track which comes out near the DG park entrance. The ST starts opposite where Ridge hits the DG forest access rd. I've also ridden down Banksia trk but this has a couple of short steep 'push' climbs.
From Sassafras I'd consider going down Old Coach road then along Bradley trk to B-O rd. near the bridge. then ride up a nice gradient to ridge track. School track up to range rd is very steep and i think the 2nd half of Bradley would be as well..


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Yeah, I don't know what was going on with the drivers last night. Loonies.


I wasn't one of the loonies (promise!) but I drove down Liverpool Rd to The Basin at about quarter past six last night and saw a MTB with no lights, rider in dark clothes, almost impossible to see (and I'm used to looking for riders) riding on the road and not particularly orderly about it. Please guys if you're on the road - use some lights!

Okay, end of hijack from me, other than to say those St Andrews trails look great (I must be turning into a MTBer )


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

MrsH said:


> I wasn't one of the loonies (promise!) but I drove down Liverpool Rd to The Basin at about quarter past six last night and saw a MTB with no lights, rider in dark clothes, almost impossible to see (and I'm used to looking for riders) riding on the road and not particularly orderly about it. Please guys if you're on the road - use some lights!
> 
> Okay, end of hijack from me, other than to say those St Andrews trails look great (I must be turning into a MTBer )


Isn't it the done thing to throw an object from moving car at cyclists downunder? That will fix it :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

MrsH said:


> I wasn't one of the loonies (promise!) but I drove down Liverpool Rd to The Basin at about quarter past six last night and saw a MTB with no lights, rider in dark clothes, almost impossible to see (and I'm used to looking for riders) riding on the road and not particularly orderly about it. Please guys if you're on the road - use some lights!
> 
> Okay, end of hijack from me, other than to say those St Andrews trails look great (I must be turning into a MTBer )


I guarantee you that it wasn't one of us. You'd have been able to see us from the moon with all our lights. Everyone had at least one, a few had two, helmet/bars.

Yeah, the St Andrews area has some great trails. The pics don't do justice though.

edit... just saw that you said "about 6:15pm". Couldn't have been us as we don't leave Cog before 6:30 and wouldn't have been at Liverpool road before 8:45. Phew!


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

I didn't think it would've been any of you, but just thought I'd mention it. I figured you guys would have decent lights.

We're just out of Healesville so no doubt we'll get to St Andrews at some stage. I showed hubby the pics he's a fan of the ss


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

We couldn't ride the tracks we do at night without lights.

There's quite a few of us here who ride single speeds. I'm sure we could arrange a group ride to show you both around St Andrews. My knowledge of the area is a bit limited, but growing.

Got any good local tracks near you?


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey that would be cool, thanks, prob be just hubby at the moment as I'm a beginner (and have to juggle our 4 yo!) His name is Andrew, he doesn't drive the computer very well  but is doing the Kona with casnell.

Andrew's singlespeed is a work in progress at the moment, he's waiting on new forks to arrive so it's a unicycle at the moment  

We have some local tracks, lots of fire road stuff, a little singletrail and some big climbs, good for fitness training :thumbsup: If you guys want to head out this way he could show you around.

Meagan


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

MrsH said:


> Hey that would be cool, thanks, prob be just hubby at the moment as I'm a beginner (and have to juggle our 4 yo!) His name is Andrew, he doesn't drive the computer very well  but is doing the Kona with casnell.
> 
> Andrew's singlespeed is a work in progress at the moment, he's waiting on new forks to arrive so it's a unicycle at the moment
> 
> ...


Sweet. I like big climbs. So do all the blokes I ride with (don't you fellas?...[in joke]).

I once saw a bloke riding a proper unicycle down the Warby trail.:eekster:

I'm thinking about doing a ride at St Andrews next Sunday morning if anyone's interested. Details to be confirmed.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

MrsH said:


> Hey that would be cool, thanks, prob be just hubby at the moment as I'm a beginner (and have to juggle our 4 yo!) His name is Andrew, he doesn't drive the computer very well  but is doing the Kona with casnell.
> 
> Andrew's singlespeed is a work in progress at the moment, he's waiting on new forks to arrive so it's a unicycle at the moment
> 
> ...


That would be great to do some riding at Healsville. Before the fires, we used to ride the Long Gully road ST out to the moto trails at the end in the bush. Not a huge ride but fun. I accidently did my first and ever road gap out there...


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

I've had first hand experience of those Healsville climbs.....nasty. Just last Sunday rode 35kms or so at Healsville. Not sure of most of the names of the trails, I just follow my mate whos a local. (MrsH, you dont happen to know Nick from Birdswood Ave by any chance ? ). Do know that we rode along some aquaduct:nono: , then up some of the steepest longest lung busting climbs Ive ever experienced along a section of the Bicentennial trail, then down thru Toolangi, Chum creek and back to Healsville. Some of the last 10kms or so was a fast windy road descent but still fun. Pretty much all of the offroad was on fire trails, not sure if theres much single track. If there is, dont think Nick is aware of it. Managed to avoid the mud. A few weeks before we spent most of the ride in sticky mud.

I enjoy the ride up there, makes a bit of a change from Lysty each week.

Cheers


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Steve & Hud & others it would be good to see you guys out here. 

Haha sicwombat I know where you went. Andrew does that ride, personally I think he's nuts! 

The auaduct passes our place, you then went into Donnelly's Weir then up, up, up towards the top of Mt St Leonard and probably down Monda Track to Sylvia Creek Rd, maybe Tanglefoot track? Much of the single track (wmbat tracks?) has been trashed by fires and then rebuilding the roads - paths have been dozed over etc. We have a tight/technical local course on private property which the owners are happy with Andrew using, FTF used it for a race a few weeks back, too.

I think I've met Nick from Birdwood  we inspected a place for sale there early last year and spoke to the neighbours who were MTBers - his son was building some northshore (?) stuff in their yard.. 

OK, off to watch the Men's XC on the TV now


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*A quick spin through Silvan*

Had a few hours to kill today so I went for a quick blast around Silvan. Conditions were great. No wind. Slightly tacky trails. I went a bit snappy happy though.

*a bit of work to do on the upper aquaduct trail, near the start...*


















*magpie track in the sunlight...*



























*a new rollover on baker's dozen at the bottom...*


















*I really didn't feel comfortable riding underneath this...*


















*another new rollover...*


















*a different exit from ribs track...*









*pictures don't do the lower aquaduct track justice...really nice riding...*


















:thumbsup:


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve, what's the go with the different exit from Rib track? Did you scratch that it? Where is it? Is it ridable?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nah, I didn't make it. Looks like it was made by downhillers. It's steep and just below the big split log near the turn back point. I chose to ride the diagonal one, but only from where they cross. I was feet down for the rest of it. Can be done though.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Stevob said:


> Nah, I didn't make it. Looks like it was made by downhillers. It's steep and just below the big split log near the turn back point. I chose to ride the diagonal one, but only from where they cross. I was feet down for the rest of it. Can be done though.


That sort of thing is what causes trouble.
IMO it should be blocked off.
Keep it all low key.

Nice pics though Steve. The UA section should be cleared before new lines are run in.
Will try and get there tomorrow.


----------



## cowleyd (Jan 19, 2004)

Hud said:


> That sort of thing is what causes trouble.
> IMO it should be blocked off.
> Keep it all low key.
> 
> ...


I am surprised that Parks Victoria haven't taken an interest in the Silvan trails. I known that Hud, Steve, Mitch _et al_, have put substantial effort into these trails, but we are pushing our luck building trails like this. Consider, one short section of single track has quickly grown into a large network of trails. Like it or not, our access to the park is subject to the environmental impact, real or perceived, which mountain bikes cause. Building single track, particularly in the area west of the Olinda creak in the national park does nothing to demonstrate that we are responsible users of the park.

Comments?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I agree with what you say, but I'm positive the Rangers know about it. They have been in there and wrecked woodwork sections fairly recently (not built by us). I believe that they have seen that they are well designed, with low impact etc.
I think we are just lucky that the local Rangers aren't fussed by the trails - at this stage anyway. I realise this may change and they could be shut down. That new 'exit' off Ribs track is one of those things that could make everything go pear shaped in a hurry. Everything else can hardly be seen til you are on top of it.
I take comfort from the fact that a lot of existing legal riding areas have started off like these ones have. Built by enthusiests - then the local authorities get on board and everything becomes official and sustainable. Yeah it should happen in the reverse order, but it doesn't work that way.
I think eventually it will all come to a head, hopefully there will be a club or some sort of organisated body in the area by then to represent ourselves. 
Methinks WE will have to do that ourselves, possibly through the Cog.
People will need to be willing to 'fight' for our trails.

A side note: The Rangers would have to appreciate that the trail from the turnstile up the hill has been cleared of fallen trees by mtbers...


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Didn't Mitchell ride the Silvan trails once with a MTBer who worked for the DSE? And if I recall correctly, this guy's opinion was that the trails were ok, one reason being that they weren't in a catchment area.

I agree with what you say too cowleyd. I also like to think that the trails are well designed with a very low environmental impact. In fact most of them were built in areas that had just been burnt off. I hope that the local rangers are open-minded enough to see that no harm is being done, even if technically the trails shouldn't be there.

A club or association is a good idea. MEMBA: Mt Evelyn Mountain Bike Association!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> That sort of thing is what causes trouble.
> IMO it should be blocked off.
> Keep it all low key.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean Hud. There'd probably be about ten or so different exits of varying difficulty along that whole length of track. This one looks like it's been there a while.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Sure it's not a wombat track then? All the other tracks up the bank are wombat (or something) tracks.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

cowleyd said:


> Building single track, particularly in the area west of the Olinda creak in the national park does nothing to demonstrate that we are responsible users of the park.


I'm not sure that building tracks in a national park is ever a good thing. Parks Vic (and SA) seem pretty adamant about not allowing bikes on management tracks in most national parks, let alone allowing singletrack to exist. The south trails at Forrest are the only exception I can think of, but maybe even those are in the state park not national park.

Edit: I was talking to a girl I know in Parks Vic who helps look after the Wombat and nearby areas a while ago (all state park). She seemed mostly concerned with erosion etc due to the tracks. As an example there's plenty of dirt bike singletrack in Cobaw forest but because of the rocky nature of the area and the sandy soil erosion is not much of a problem so the tracks remain open despite their presence being known to the rangers and to the annoyance of some of the neighbouring farmers.

Another edit: Actually she works for the DSE so priorities might be different there. They have to deal with things like logging and rave parties that probably make a few mountain bikers building a track look pretty harmless...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

John© said:


> Sure it's not a wombat track then? All the other tracks up the bank are wombat (or something) tracks.


doubt it.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowleyd said:


> I am surprised that Parks Victoria haven't taken an interest in the Silvan trails. I known that Hud, Steve, Mitch _et al_, have put substantial effort into these trails, but we are pushing our luck building trails like this. Consider, one short section of single track has quickly grown into a large network of trails. Like it or not, our access to the park is subject to the environmental impact, real or perceived, which mountain bikes cause. Building single track, particularly in the area west of the Olinda creak in the national park does nothing to demonstrate that we are responsible users of the park.
> 
> Comments?


Well, like Hud said, the rangers are surely aware of these tracks. Having said that, I rarely see them out there, but have done mid week before. If I was a ranger, I'd be concerned with 1) litigation from injuries associated with unsafe structures, and 2) complaints from other park users and 3) irrepairable damage. Otherwise I'd let the riders keep riding the tracks in the area. They aren't harming anyone after all. And with the riders sticking to their trails, they aren't flying past & scaring walkers.

I don't see any major erosion problems arising from any hand built tracks in the park. And I'm well aware of the signs of erosion. Erosion occurs mostly when water is allowed to run unimpeded downhill and there is a lack of plant matter to bind the soil or when skidding is unavoidable due to track geometry. I will concede that there are a few select off camber corners which could currently benefit from alternate lines or sculpturing and I plan to address this soon enough. *Management of the resource is the key.* The plants are thriving in this area at the moment.

I don't believe it's simply a matter of we should blindly obey the law. The law is there to prevent abuse, and this is clearly not occuring with our usage.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> I'm not sure that building tracks in a national park is ever a good thing.


As in, you don't think it's wise because you're likely to get caught or the trails are likely to get shut? Or you don't think MTB trails should exist in National Parks, period? I'm only asking because I don't think we've spoken about it before and I'm interested in your view.

Personally I think the idea of shutting off sections of the planet for humans never to wander is a shame. I understand it though. While all of us (at least, those I know here) are responsible trail users, there are those who are not - and a trail through a delicate ecosystem can't have a sign saying "only responsible users allowed" In no time the area will be torn apart by dirk bikes or littered with rubbish from campers & other irresponsible users alike.

I would absolutely love to ride a nice, well-constructed bit of single track through the South-West Tasmanian wilderness, or along the Overland trail of the same state. I know I can walk either, but I'd enjoy it more on a bike. It's never going to happen, and it's a shame.

Sorry ... bit off-topic. But this is a little bit of a general discussion forum too I guess.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> As in, you don't think it's wise because you're likely to get caught or the trails are likely to get shut? Or you don't think MTB trails should exist in National Parks, period? I'm only asking because I don't think we've spoken about it before and I'm interested in your view.
> 
> Personally I think the idea of shutting off sections of the planet for humans never to wander is a shame. I understand it though. While all of us (at least, those I know here) are responsible trail users, there are those who are not - and a trail through a delicate ecosystem can't have a sign saying "only responsible users allowed" In no time the area will be torn apart by dirk bikes or littered with rubbish from campers & other irresponsible users alike.
> 
> ...


Well said.

+1 for Tassie trails


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Mainly because of the possible repercussions. If the trails are closed that's a pity if a lot of work went into them but I guess it's fair as they shouldn't have been there in the first place, and we all know the rules. A slap on the wrist and off with you.

I am concerned about any backlash that may result in trails being shut down in neighbouring state parks etc where it is within the rangers' descretion to close tracks if and when they so wish, be they roads, four wheel drive tracks or any other kind of track. They might assume that in order to keep riders out of the national park they need to close off all the tracks in all neighbouring parks too so that the whole area is no longer of interest to riders any more. They appear to have taken that approach with dirt bike tracks in a few areas recently, closing off tracks wholesale in large areas of forest, possibly to keep a minority of (troublesome, younger) riders away from neighbouring private property.

My opinion is that any tracks built in national parks or anywhere else where it might be an issue should be as low key as possible. And those of us that might ride such tracks, or pre-existing walking tracks and management roads in such areas, should ride them with respect - without skidding and without damage to the surrounding vegetation, leaving as little trace as possible.



Stevob said:


> If I was a ranger, I'd be concerned with 1) litigation from injuries associated with unsafe structures...


I wouldn't be surprised it they were also concerned with litigation arising from negligence with respect of the possibly of trees falling upon users of the tracks in Silvan. Granted that is the case with the official tracks also but the rangers probably cut down trees they believe may pose a danger on those tracks.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowpat said:


> I wouldn't be surprised it they were also concerned with litigation arising from negligence with respect of the possibly of trees falling upon users of the tracks in Silvan. Granted that is the case with the official tracks also but the rangers probably cut down trees they believe may pose a danger on those tracks.


Possibly, but the number of relatively healthy looking trees that have fallen up there this last year, even across official tracks, is overwhelming. I'm yet to see any evidence of selective removal of dangerous trees in any part of the park.

I'm sure they (the rangers) do appreciate our efforts in keeping the tracks clear. And the walkers probably don't care who clears them.

I think I'll have a cautious chat with a ranger next time I see one.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, good idea. I'm just paranoid really.

A big positive note - apparently Bowden Spur is going to be redeveloped, with official approval(!). Not only the downhill track but there are plans to make a cross country track there too. Woohoo. You will be able to ride there from Smiths Gully via Everard Track/Kinglake and make a big day of it. I don't have any other details.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

The issue of access to public land by any recreational group is of concern to all Victorians, Australians and many others across the world. It has always been that the minority spoil it for the majority, so it is up to the majority to *always* use these areas in a resposible manner. 
I have been following the progress of the 4wd community for the last few years on these same issues. The 4wd clubs have had to lobby hard to maintain access rights to many places we take for granted and in some cases, areas are only accessable to registered groups. Private parks are springing up all over the place to address these issues!! On our local trails we see the damage done by 4wding idiots and it makes me angry and sad because I know it will affect my rights. Mountain biking is (or will soon) be facing the same dilemma. I'd like to be delicate and non offensive on the matter, but cross country mountain bike riders aren't the real culprits here, it's a very low inpact pass time. So do I think the forming of a local moutain biking club is a good idea? Most certainly! I think in the future it may be the only way we can continue to access what we love.
See some of you on the trails tomorrow night.
Cheers


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

I think that a mountain bike club would be the best approach as it may make the trails seem more legitimate. It would be a shame to lose another great area for mountain biking due there not being a clear voice about the area. Didn't the GMBC have a big hand in making the you yangs what they are today? I could be wrong, so correct me if i am.


----------



## cowleyd (Jan 19, 2004)

Justifying these trails by asserting "that they haven't closed them down... they're OK with them" doesn't hold up. You're proceeding with the assumption a lack of action equals acceptance, it's a convenient argument but it's based on faulty logic. Yes, the trails you have built are well designed, but they are the thin edge of the wedge. By your own admission new, less sustainable lines are being run in and trail structures are being built. Any short term gains by having some nice local single track, could quickly lead to negative opinions of mountain bikes and reduced access. 

Further, by attempting to keep the trails low key and under the radar, don't you think it's implicit that you know what you are doing is wrong? Perhaps it is time to get organsised and make representations to the local Parks office regarding areas in which single track could be built? I suspect building single track in a national park wouldn't get much traction, but they may suggest other areas.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, there's one short new unsustainable line that has been run in, I'll cover it in brush/sticks tomorrow. The woodwork that was pulled down hasn't been rebuilt. It was only a 1 metre ramp. But yes, point taken.
Keeping them low key is not to hide them, but it means everyone is happy.
At the end of the day if the tracks are shut, in 6 months they will have disappeared. It's not like there is going to be long lasting impact. People/Rangers are hardly going to get enraged over them. I think it will be a case of them saying "Sorry folks we are shutting these down." End of story.

Ok. We can go around in circles forever over this, I guess a group of us should meet the Rangers some time. Everyone own a shirt and tie?

Come to think of it I recall someone telling me more of the land west of the creek is actually Melbourne Water land even though it doesn't show it in the Melways.
I'll talk to Damo as well.

I've also talked to a local counciler who has given me a name of the person we should get in touch with over these issues. I'll make a point of talking to him.
Steve maybe keep away from the Rangers until we have a bit of backing or at least a plan.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Sounds good Hud.

Cowley, I know what we are doing is strictly speaking illegal, but I don't believe it is wrong.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Back on topic...*

Training ride today.

The Basin to Sassafras via Mountain Hwy. And return down the dirt road. Four times. Boring as ****, but still felt good.

Lap 1 - 34 mins
Lap 2 - 35 mins
Lap 3 - 36 mins
Lap 4 - 31 mins

Pushed it until the quads were burning on the last, then the calves started burning, and then the glutes. Gonna have to do a bit more of this in the next week so I don't struggle at Bendigo the week after for the 110km epic.

Bed soon.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Finally back on the bike, have not ridden for 3 weeks!!!

It was the final round of the RAMBO series at Mt Beauty. Ive been waiting to ride here for about 8 years and it did not disapoint. A big climb up to the top and some awsome descents get you back down the bottom. My lack of fitness made it hard to get up the hill but it was worth it. The descent had everything. Long fast runs, tight corners, rock gardens, steep gullies and a couple of small drop offs.

Will have to go back in a non race situation, there are heaps of trails there. Deffinatly should be on everyones to do list.

To give you an idea of my lack of fitness my average heart rate was 165 and max was 177. Its not as if I was going fast either, I was one of the slowest on course. Time to have a go and get the fitness back on track I thinks.


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

*RAMBO Mt Beauty*

You did alright. Mt Beauty courses are never easy. That seemed to be the full 6 hour course with the big gullies added in.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

6hrs up that hill, no thanks:nono: Not without fitness anyway.

Hope that shiney new Orange bike of yours gets back there once you get use to it. It will eat that place for lunch .


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Went riding with some (ace!) girls at the You Yangs yesterday. 

What an awesome place to ride!??  :thumbsup: I rode an A frame and suspension bridges and a even few small jumps :eekster:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

MrsH said:


> I rode an A frame and suspension bridges and a even few small jumps :eekster:


Pics or it didn't happen 

Yeah, the Youies are prob the best of the 'designed, built & maintained' trails in Melb I'd have to say. Did you hit Stockyards? Go down the Cressy? Get a bit of Travs?

Glad you enjoyed it though. A great place to hone XC skills. Or if you want to do down the DH route it's good for that also. Just wear knee pads cos the gravel/rock combo going on out there is hungry for human tissue I swear. Hence why the main DH run is called Bandages or Glory.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Passion post of my recent roadtrip.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6108235&posted=1#post6108235


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:



> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Yeah, the Youies are prob the best of the 'designed, built & maintained' trails in Melb I'd have to say. Did you hit Stockyards? Go down the Cressy? Get a bit of Travs?


Hehehe, no camera.. I am disappointed with Google - failed to find images of the A-Frame over the fallen tree (on a loop near the plantation (?) carpark if anyone knows where I mean?) to show hubby.. I am not sure of the names but the numbers were 14,15,16,17... I think 

Looking forward to going back with Andrew so he can explore.

Hud, that looks like a great trip


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

MrsH said:


> Went riding with some (ace!) girls at the You Yangs yesterday.
> 
> What an awesome place to ride!??  :thumbsup: I rode an A frame and suspension bridges and a even few small jumps :eekster:


Just wondering what an A frame is?


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

A ramp up and then down over a fallen tree...? Not sure what the correct term would be


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

a roll-over...or that's what I call them.

was it an actual ramp or just smaller logs laid up next to the big one to create a ramp?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

If it's the one I'm thinking of in Kurrajong, it's an actual ramp - she's described it pretty much spot on. So it's a "ramp'd rollover" ... but A-frame is just as good a description really. I knew what she meant.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> If it's the one I'm thinking of in Kurrajong, it's an actual ramp - she's described it pretty much spot on. So it's a "ramp'd rollover" ... but A-frame is just as good a description really. I knew what she meant.


That's the one, thanks


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I rode my favourite track tonight ... the BNT, from our home in Macgregor over to Mount Painter. I was trying to reach Bruce Ridge but I got distracted by an old sheep track. Nothing creates a good interesting skinny like a hundred fluffy woollies.










The air had a great smokey atmosphere this evening. Looking across Hardy's vinyard to the Mountains of the Murrumbidgee.










In my neighbourhood Hardy's only grow Noble grapes. I'm always looking towards and at the summer's harvest.










I like it when the south easterlies and southerlies bring the smoke from Victoria's prescribed burns into the Territory ... the smokey Spring atmospherics make up for our lack of Winter fogs. So burn baby burn!

Warren.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*hehehehehe*










and that wasn't even ten percent of it.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmm, bit of rain today, huh?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

err yeah


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

The pictures don't do it justice. It was the muddiest I've ever been.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

You gonna have d drains blockin up boy.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> The pictures don't do it justice. It was the muddiest I've ever been.


Do you always wear no clothes and just socks in the shower? Lets no even start on why you have a camera in there.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

*First ride in quite a while this week ....*

The Genius is still OOA (frame should arrive soon - it will receive new-ish wheels as a welcome home present ... really I'm just softening it up ready to get sold to make way for bigger, stronger bike) so I've finally gotten off my arse and put some knobblies on the old Scale hardtail. This baby hasn't seen dirt for over 12 months, and the tyres I used are the original ones that came with it - 4 years old nearly. I forgot how skinny 2.1's are. At least, these 2.1's are reeeaally skinny.

Took it out for a spin Wed night down the Yarra with my new-to-fatherhood riding buddy (he needed to get out of the house I think). Saw the boardwalk changes going on next to Odyssey House - the techy ST beside it looks undamaged thankfully. Tried getting to Westerfolds alongside the other side of the river, but it looks like some of the foreshore homeowners there have that all stitched up.

Good ride though. Forgot how much better a hardtail with steep HA climbs.

Then this morning I incorporated the lower Yarra trails into my commute. What a great way to start the working day. I plan to do this more often with another riding buddy who works in town. Maybe when the mornings get a little brighter after daylight saving starts.

This arvo on the way home I'm going to explore the pseudo-ST alongside Darebin Creek which runs all the way to the end of my street. When they FINALLY finish the Darebin bridge link (prob next year) I'll be able to ride ST about 60 - 70% of the way to work. Sweet.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Saw the boardwalk changes going on next to Odyssey House - the techy ST beside it looks undamaged thankfully. Tried getting to Westerfolds alongside the other side of the river, but it looks like some of the foreshore homeowners there have that all stitched up.
> 
> .


If you head north on (?) Bonds rd before O House then go right there's track under the power lines that skirts O House.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

chumbox said:


> Do you always wear no clothes and just socks in the shower? Lets no even start on why you have a camera in there.


I was told to wear the shorts & socks in the shower to wash most of the mud off them by Mrs Stevob. Just being a good boy.

As for the camera...I can't believe you _don't_ have one in there. You just never know when a Kodak moment will arrive.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

casnell said:


> If you head north on (?) Bonds rd before O House then go right there's track under the power lines that skirts O House.


Cool thanks - may check it out tomorrow. Not too hard to jump the fence, but it does break 'the flow' somewhat.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Went for a blat on the YT's today. Started in 'Burg, out to the PR trails and back. Good fun, a few puddles but the rest of the track was very tacky. Nice to see all the foliage is lush and green again.
FTR we went on the fabled detour nth of O house...


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Hud said:


> Went for a blat on the YT's today. Started in 'Burg, out to the PR trails and back. Good fun, a few puddles but the rest of the track was very tacky. Nice to see all the foliage is lush and green again.
> FTR we went on the fabled detour nth of O house...


PR trails? Whatchoo talkin' bout Willis?

I go as far as Hans loop usually, trying a loop tomorrow of Eastern Fwy biketrack,Springvale rd, Mullum Mullum Ck to Hans loop the long way, then back to H'berg.

It was good on wednesday and Thursday to ride the YT with NO puddles, Thurs arvo ruined that tho !


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

PR = Pink Ribbon trails, which are east of Westerfolds Park/Fitzsimons Rd.

I had a solo jaunt out to Silvan today, determined that the afternoon showers wouldn't stop me. It was ace fun out there. I even managed to clean Damo's Log on Rib Track (the log where Damo broke a rib) for the first time! Done right it was smooth 'n' easy. I swear, these techy, tricky trails are easier on the singlespeed. 

Hud and I went to Silvan on Wednesday morning too, when the trails were the dryest they've been since Summer. It was perfect.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Why Pink Ribbon?


I've heard them called "Han's Loop" and it's Candlebark Park in the Melways ?

Whatever, they were great before the rain, still good today. There's good run-off there compared to the YT's.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

casnell said:


> Why Pink Ribbon?


Both when the trails first started appearing, as well as each time they were modified, small pieces of pink ribbon were tied to trees by the trail fairies to indicate the path of the trail.

The pink ribbon itself is all but gone. But the name kinda stuck from the beginning.

And yes - they are an awesome bit of trail work. Hardly any bogs, and other than a rough rocky descent to the creek there's not much rain run-off errosion either.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Hmmm, double post...

Anyway, I'm glad there's a reason that they're called "pink ribbon " that has nothing to do with my riding style !


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Been a while since i posted in here....lots of riding but no point posting teh same old same old.

But yesterdays ride was kind of special as it was the wettest and nastiest ride i've ever done and it was on the rooty, muddy, technical and greasy Wharfedale track. You have got to love this time of year with the snow melt form the mountains 

To date- this ride is in my top three of all time....I was totally in the zone...as they say  Great bunch of riders too- with one of the young guys being a sponsored DH rider....on an Anthem with small block eights!!! :eekster:

A full write up of the day on my blog : https://www.mountainbikingnewzealand.co.nz/2009/09/20/the-wharfedale-mountain-bike-walkingtrack/

A few pics.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks fabulous !


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

casnell said:


> Looks fabulous !


It is a really challenging track- but well worth it!

Here are a few more images from the other guys...hope you like them. It is a really dense- thick and Jungle like terrain at the Wharfedale. Very cool.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Bendigo Marathon Championships*

What a weekend! I got up to Bendigo registration at about 4:45 on Saturday. Got my stuff and headed for the race centre and the camping ground. Quickly set up camp and went and was going for some food in Bendigo when I noticed Sean & Chris setting up camp, and then Cowpat called up and soon we all headed into town for some eats. La Porchetta was the destination for some carbs. Eventually we headed back to camp to meet up with John (Carver96er) & his son Sean. I went looking for the bonfire that was supposed to be planned, and found one of the officials who was wondering what was happening with it too. So we found someone with some matches (strangely, not many smokers at a mtb race) and lit a small fire in a half 44 gallon drum. We talked for a while with some other riders about our local trails etc, then hit the hay.
*Chateau D'Stevob*









My sleep was crap. Sore back keeping me awake, tossing and turning until about 4am, then I got up, splashed the boots and then got a solid 2 hours more sleep. Brekky, coffee & tea went down nicely (thanks to Cowpat for donating some hot water) before prepping the backpacks & chosing the riding clothing suitable for the conditions. We watched the start of the womens events before having to go to the marshalling area to be "checked off" and herded into a waiting paddock for the start.
*Elite womens start*

















Anyway, down to the race...

Our start was nicely mannered (for a change), with plenty of undulating fire road with room to sort out the field. It became very evident to me this early that it was going to be difficult to keep in contact with the leaders on my single speed, but I spun on regardless, managing to claw back some ground on the small climbs in the first 8kms of this, then down to the singletrack, where I stopped losing so much time.

Apologies if I miss/jumble any parts, but I'm still a little vague about the whole lot.

The gearing I selected (33:17) was perfect for most of the hills, & I only had to walk up some hills that plenty of gearies were walking up. The first section of single track included some dry stuff in the trees before opening up into to some rocky & damp, steep, undulating paddocks which was a lot of fun. Good semi-technical stuff with some gully crossings and fast downhill sections. There was one very steep climb where nearly everyone was walking up, except for Cowpat. That was the last I saw of him for the race. One thing for sure was that you always had to pay attention to the course. After that was a large road section which I lost a lot of time on, at least on the long gentle sloping downhill runs & the flats. Through the first checkpoint where I stopped to top up the drink and have some food which was supplied by the organisers.

More road and some singletrack then more road up to the aquaduct paths and the start of some of the bigger hills. I managed to get on the back of a small peleton along the aquaduct, which helped to drag me along at speeds which I was otherwise incapable of on my own. Then I cheekily jumped in front at the bottom of the hills and left the others behind.

The downhill sections here were rocky, steepish and technical. I saw quite a few riders with pinch flats & torn tyres. I offered to help those I could, but it wasn't accepted. Another checkpoint near the 60km to go mark was warmly welcomed by many. More aquaduct trail and the another big hill, followed by some sweet single track in nicely grassed and treed softly undulating forest. I spent most of this section riding solo with no-one else in sight or sound of me. It was serene and indeed the highlight of the race for me.

After this, the track started to become more and more rocky, with numerous relentless small tight pinch climbs and corresponding techy but mostly fast downhills through trees. It was at this point when I started to feel the disadvantages of being on a hardtail. It wasn't that the bike was uncontrollable, far from it, but I was starting to fatigue with the brutal bashings from the rear end bouncing along the trail, and what seemed like a less than compliant front fork. I had a couple of times where I left the track, on the downhill corners when I was going too fast, but only once did I come to a stop, when I barrelled towards a small tree and had to use my right forearm & shoulder as a shock absorber. Lucky to escape without a broken collarbone here I think. Feels fine today.

It was through this section that I was riding (yo-yoing) with an ex-pat Pom named Mark. It was nice to have someone to chat with for a while, and with Mark being a regular St Andrews rider who lives in Hurstbridge, I'm sure there'll be a few rides out there in the future with him. Mark started to suffer from cramps on the pinch climbs, but would always catch up to me on the flats. Until the last checkpoint that was.

Ten kms to go, that's all. Can't be that hard now, can it?

Wrong.

I hit the wall soon after the last checkpoint. I don't know what I did wrong, maybe lack of sleep, or fatigue from the rocks, spinning too fast on the flats, not eating the right foods, but more likely it was a combination of all of this. I still had some remenance of climbing ability left in me for all but the steepest sections though. The biggest hurdle in this last section, for me, was mental. Trying to keep concentration whilst facing complete exhaustion is difficult to say the least and is exhausting in itself, as you wonder whether the lines you've chosen thought the rocks on the descents will keep you upright. Strange that the legs still had something left in them, but not much. It was the rest of me that was totally stuffed.

The last km or two was painful, being in sight of the finish line, but having to snake our way through a berms section which seemed to take for ever. The finish couldn't come soon enough, but did eventually for me at an elapsed time of 6:37:23. 25th place out of 30 in our category. I'm not disappointed by this, as I gave it everything I had. It was not as quick as I had expected, but then again, the course was way more difficult and rockier than I expected, so overall, I'm very happy with my performance. I'm still suffering a bit today. Fingers are sore. Legs slightly lactic (I'll get on the excercise bike after lunch). Brain still not quite there, as my typing has shown me whilst writing this. Had some sleep at least. Nearly 11 hours, but I needed every minute of it.

Would I do it again. You bet. But not on the same bike. If I could choose, I'd have a light-weight full suspension bike, but still single speed, albeit with a slightly taller gear. Oh, and a few more thousand kms worth of training.

Overall, it was a well organised event, with excellent signage for course directions, competent marshalling & well placed checkpoints. Truly worthy of being a marathon championship course. I certainly feel like I've done a marathon today.

I'll let the others tell their own stories...

eta...timings & placings


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Had friends over for the weekend so was never going to get a hunge ride in. Saturday arvo the girls decided they would like to do an easy ride. So I set to work putting 4 bikes together. A couple of bikes had puntures that I could not be bothered fixing at that point so the girls had my two good mtbs and Niels (the German) and I took my 2 road bikes (which one is sold ). We road along the bike path that follows the river for about 2 ks before the girls had had enough. We sent them back to the car and Niels and I took off for a few extra ks. I couldnt help myself and on the way back I hit up some of the signle track on my road bike. Nothing too difficult but a bit of fun. Loaded up the car for the girls and then we raced them home. I forgot how fast you can ride a road bike and I just kept up with the help of some traffic.

Sunday Niels and I went for a proper ride on proper bikes on the river trail. Started off with a bang when a magpie did a belly flop on my head, and attacking us pretty hard (he did the same on he way back). Was a really nice ride. Weather was great, trails were in good condition and there were no hills:thumbsup: 

Niels is a marathon runner so he is pretty fit and for a guy who has not done much Mtbing he can ride pretty good as well. Might have found myself a team mate for the Gravity.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice report Steve, and well done. 
There is the Lenz Sport Milk Money, which is a 3inch duallie which pivots around the BB, perfect for SS, though it is a 29er...


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Methinks i should have done the Marathon, sounds good, although if you came 25th Steve I reckon I'd be bringing up the rear...

I went looking for ST along the Eastern FWY on Sun am and there's a bit, but nothing flash, then Mullum Mullum where there's remnants, but most seemed to have been covered with branches etc, then to the loop and back along the YT's. 3 hours of pleasant riding, and only got swooped twice ! Cable-tie time ...

Then out Sun night at the loop to get some night practice for Anglesea, man you've got to practise that, it's so different to daylight.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Hud. It's certainly a very tough race, and wakes one up as to how fit and prepared they actually are.

First place in our category did the course in 5:10:36 whilst last place did it in 7:52:00.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

casnell said:


> Methinks i should have done the Marathon, sounds good, although if you came 25th Steve I reckon I'd be bringing up the rear...
> 
> I went looking for ST along the Eastern FWY on Sun am and there's a bit, but nothing flash, then Mullum Mullum where there's remnants, but most seemed to have been covered with branches etc, then to the loop and back along the YT's. 3 hours of pleasant riding, and only got swooped twice ! Cable-tie time ...
> 
> Then out Sun night at the loop to get some night practice for Anglesea, man you've got to practise that, it's so different to daylight.


It's a big ask Chris, but certainly a worthy goal to aim for.

Mullum Mullum is local for me, and you're right, there's not much stuff left. Shame really, as it used to be a good bit of fun. I might head out there during the next week or so and inspect the area.

You should come along to one of Thursday night's Cog rides if you're after some night practice. They're always good fun. Departs 6:30pm every Thursday night from Cog Bike Cafe in Mount Evelyn.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Stevob said:


> It's a big ask Chris, but certainly a worthy goal to aim for.
> 
> Mullum Mullum is local for me, and you're right, there's not much stuff left. Shame really, as it used to be a good bit of fun. I might head out there during the next week or so and inspect the area.
> 
> You should come along to one of Thursday night's Cog rides if you're after some night practice. They're always good fun. Departs 6:30pm every Thursday night from Cog Bike Cafe in Mount Evelyn.


OO 100 is my aim this summer !

6:30 from Heidelberg-Mt Evelyn sounds good but is a bit of an ask, I finish 6ish. I tend to go YT about 8:30.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

We went up to Bendi for the Marathon, it was a great day. Andrew did the 50km. The boy and I rode around at the start area while we waited for him to finish


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*Golden Triangle*

Ventured up to Bendigo after work on Saturday to camp overnight with my son Shaun, the other Shaun from Cog rides and another young gun who's done a couple of races with us. Met up with Stevob and Cowpat and chewed the fat for a while round the camp fire (as discribed by Stevob). A frosty morning had most of us chivering in our sleeping bags well before 'sparrows fart', so not quite a full nights sleep. After a bit of pre race banter, we sent the 105km riders off with a cheer and good wishes. Myself and the other Shaun where next in line for the 50km race (which, acording to my bike computer, was approx. 43km). Stevob, above, has pretty much described the best (and worst) of the tracks (well done Steve, great in depth write up!) so I won,t repeat, but I loved the tracks and knew what I was in for as I,d done the 25km race last year. I'm always a slow starter in these type of events so was a bit 'wooly' for about the first 8-10km but then found my mojo and powered on. Was feeling great and doing fine but got myself a pinch flat about 10km from the end. I'm not well practiced at track side punture repairs so I lost a lot of time and undid a lot of good distance between my self and some other competitors, damn!! Unlike Stevob, I enjoyed the 'bermy' finish to the race and finished feeling pretty good, probably should have attempted the 105km race. I came 
5th in my catagory and 24th overall in the mens half marathon in a time of 2h 26min(I think). My son Shaun did the 25km race (due to age restrictions) and collected himself a podium finish coming in 3rd in the under 16's. The other Shaun came in about 7th (I think, results not yet published) and got a bit lost with a bunch of rides all playing 'follow the leader'. Anyway great event, great people, and fantastic weather.
Cheers.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

*Golden Triangle Epic*

Great writeup Steve, pretty much sums it all up.

Excellent track, fast corners and rocky downhills (and uphills) as well as great slabs of smooth and flowy track to just enjoy for a while. Very well organised with excellent signage and marshalls at every major road crossing (even police at the largest one).

The (interminable) road/aqueduct section (where you got your free ride in the peleton Steve) nearly got the better of me mentally, it really was a long transport section. Also it was very tempting to short-cut the last 4 km and just ride about 300 m cross-country across the paddock straight to the end.

I had a good run of it. After the big hike along the road and the immediate prospect of more singletrack I recovered mentally and the last 40 odd km went pretty easily. Several marshalls towards the end seemed to be of the opinion that it was too late in the race to still be smiling. My new bike (Anthem X LTD) certainly made the whole trip easier and more enjoyable. Can't fault the bike, perfect tool for the job, and cut almost 90 minutes off the time I would have expected on the Intense 6.6, getting me to the finish in just over six hours (6:00:47), much much better than I had expected. Pretty impressive that the winners did it in 4:30, the top guys really are incredibly fast.

Carver, yeah the results are up, just have to look carefully above the box with the top 6 for the link. You should have done the 105 km, I suspect you would have done a good job representing the Cog division. And if anyone recognises the name Kim Carrigan in the results, well I was surprised too, and surprised that Steve Monks wasn't in there as well...

A great ride, I would certainly recommend it to anyone looking to do a 100 km event.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Well done to those that did the 100/50 on the weekend, nothing like the satisfaction of finishing a big event like that. My mate did it last year and said he hated it because of a long road section. Sounds like it is still in the race.

Hmm, bit over 400ks from here to Bendigo, maybe next year....


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

dang- you aussies love to race eh.....there is more lycra there than at the winter figure skating championships 

looks like a nice event and good effort on a SS too. enjoy it while you can fellas....summer is on its way...hello 40+ !


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> My new bike (Anthem X LTD) ....


Pics?

Good to hear the bike went well. Now you just have to finish the second part of my theory: that you could podium a WC XC round with only a little bit of extra training. C'mon man ... you can dooo eeeit.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Coach, you crack me up. And (ssh!!!) you should know better than to mention the 'T' word around here. 

Pic? - I'll do the roll call thing. About time anyway.

ILMP - you'll be happy to know that Stevob and myself both wore baggies in the 100 (I did wear a bib under them though - is that alright?). But you're right we only saw one other rider with baggies in the 100. Oh, and I haven't got those nice shoes with the three velcro straps yet - maybe for chrissy this year.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

ilostmypassword said:


> dang- you aussies love to race eh.....there is more lycra there than at the winter figure skating championships
> 
> looks like a nice event and good effort on a SS too. enjoy it while you can fellas....summer is on its way...hello 40+ !


Thanks Paul.

ps. I hate summer.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Another thing that went against me. I must have stopped for a leak at least 6 times.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowpat said:


> Oh, and I haven't got those nice shoes with the three velcro straps yet - maybe for chrissy this year.


+1:thumbsup: maybe


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

What was the total altitude gain over the 100km?


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Hud said:


> What was the total altitude gain over the 100km?


Someone on farkin had 2300m.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud said:


> What was the total altitude gain over the 100km?


My GPS gave it as a little over 2000 m. The road/aqueduct section was about 40 km (!!!) and quite flat, so the hills were actually a bit steeper than that sounds.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

So the flat/road section is 40ks long?


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes I think so, having looked at the GPS log on Google Earth. No wonder it was so depressing. No sorry, that should be "character building". At least the aqueduct section, about half of it, had some little rises and falls and wasn't quite so bad.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, thats a lot. Didnt think there was that much, but there you go.


----------



## le Matelot (May 5, 2007)

Carver96er said:


> The other Shaun came in about 7th (I think, results not yet published) ...


Maybe you didn't look back far enough 

They were up on Rotorburn in thread #139 at 3:59 on Sunday afternoon, and on MTBR later that afternoon, as well as on VORB Sunday night so our Kiwi mates were kept in the loop. Had to wait a little bit after the presentations, as riders were still finishing while the presentations were underway, starting at 3:30.

They appeared on the Bendigo MTB Club site Sunday night.

I don't think cyclingnews.com put them up until Monday. (The European Marathon Champs were on the same day.)


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Stevob said:


> You should come along to one of Thursday night's Cog rides if you're after some night practice. They're always good fun. Departs 6:30pm every Thursday night from Cog Bike Cafe in Mount Evelyn.


Hey Stevob et al  I mentioned this ride to Andrew and he's planning on meeting you guys tomorrow night. Unless it persistently raining..


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

MrsH said:


> Hey Stevob et al  I mentioned this ride to Andrew and he's planning on meeting you guys tomorrow night. Unless it persistently raining..


That's great! Only I won't be there as I'm working night shift this week, but there'll definitely be others there.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I won't be there either as I'll be in Ballarat.


----------



## le Matelot (May 5, 2007)

le Matelot said:


> Maybe you didn't look back far enough
> 
> They were up on Rotorburn in thread #139 at 3:59 on Sunday afternoon ...


Here is a set of results showing the times, placings etc for Checkpoint 1 (50 and 105 K riders) and Checkpoint 3 (105 K riders).


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool data, thanks!

At least I was sort of consistent, checkpoint 1 = 25, checkpoint 2 = 24, checkpoint 3 = 25.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Had to get out for a ride today. Did a little ride last weekend, missed the Cog ride on thurs, (anyone?- how did it go?) 
Also, I've always been interested to see if it's possible to enjoy a ride in appalling weather conditions. 
So I jumped on the SIR9 equipped with F+R mud guards. I wore my Endura beenie, overshoes and gloves. (UK brand of 'colder months' clothing) Woollen base jersey, Lab-Gear arm and leg warmers. Thin Lab-Gearpolarfleece vest and $125 Cannondale rain jacket. (Oh yeah and standard bike shorts)
Motored off from home with an almost-seized BB that loosened up after a few km's. Into the Cog Cafe to fortify myself with a coffee and Mars bar. 
Then off to Silvan via the LA track. Brief but often occuring showers are all that's happening at the moment. Enjoyed the singletrack, but didn't plan to do any red soil ones, as they would be unridable. Across the creek, for once it was brown and rushing. Showers increasing. Almost fell off the boardwalk as I transfer my phone to a slighly dryer pocket.
I have no tools, except for the bail-out tool, the mobile phone. One bottle of water and a muesli bar. I didn't want a pack to spoil the effect. Just me, the bike and the elements. All in harmony, except for the stiff BB... I figure pack straps are bad for rainjacket seams too.
I've no idea where I'm going to go, just follow the front wheel. 
I climb up the steep pinch past the turnstile and then cruise along the pipeline fireroad. Starting to rain in earnest now, I predict about an aqua or yellow on the BoM radar. It's beautiful though, I'm warm and dry just the hushing sound of rain and the odd birdcall. On to track 18 and it's awash with long puddles the whole width of the track, almost rivalling the Olinda creek off to my left. Then along Georges rd until I reach the turnoff for the upper picnic ground. I hang a left into the very overgrown Lyrebird trk. Mostly hike-a-bike as there are many trees down. The over-hanging shrubbery lets loose a deluge of droplets if you even look at them cross-eyed. Then popping out onto Prices trk, I go left and then turn right up Bulldog trk. Hard packed red soil with a layer of slime. Even seated both wheels are slipping all over the shop so I stick to the edge where there are a few leaves and twigs for grip. This is a fairly steep long climb and the mars bar turns over a few times as I near the top. I'm on a knife edge balancing momentum with traction but luckily I'm very skilled, strong and modest. I make it to the gate and bail, then push up to Silvan road about 20m away. This is the road that runs between Silvan-Monbulk road and Olinda (passing the entrance of the Reservoir Park).
It starts to really bucket now and there is some moisture creeping into my gloves and shoes, they're still warm though.
Up Silvan road, out of the forest and into the aboretum area. Olinda is shrouded in low cloud and a curtain of rain, it's stunningly beautiful looking across the valleys. Up to the top of Silvan road, turn right then right again into Chalet road then up to Olinda. It's pouring even harder now, my gloves are soaked. I pull them off to check the phone and then my hands freeze as I put them back on. Ok, it's been great fun up to here but now it's downhill with windchill and it's starting to hail. My hands were getting numb and tingly as I roll slowly (SS ) down the Tourist rd. The rest of me is damp but reasonably warm. Then down the trail beside Inverness rd. My brakes are so wet they are failing, never had that happen before, deliberately braking for long periods helps a bit. Intense hail and all the nerves in my fingers are jerking and going wild, strange! 
Popping out onto York rd I dip my hands in the icy creek to warm them up. Then I go up the back streets to the Cog, loving that steep uphill for once as it warms chilled muscles slightly. Off to home and straight into the shower.

What a ride!!

Gear review.
The rain jacket held up better than I expected. I think not having a pack on to trap water against my back helps. Also having a wool jersey arm warmers keeps all the moisture away from the skin and stays warm even when wet. I hate the feel of cold, damp rainjackets flapping on bare skin. 
The beenie was great. It covered my ears and there was no moisture trickling down even though it was pouring.
My overshoes let water in suprisingly soon but my feet were warm the whole ride. Maybe I'm expecting too much.
The gloves were a let down getting soaked and my hands froze.
My shorts were wet and cold but the wool leg warmers helped a lot.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18464
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=26757
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17096
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32183

Actually, after reading the gloves description, water resistance is not mentioned. Looks like I may have mis-purchased.

Edit: Apologies for the changes in tense in the report^^^


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Great write up Hud!:thumbsup:


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Sounds like a great ride! I remember the last time I was on a really wet, muddy Cog ride I had a great time.

Gotta be SS though!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey Hud- got to love riding in the rain!

You may be interested in these http://www.mountainbikingnewzealand.co.nz/2009/06/19/seal-skinz-waterproof-socks-first-impressions/

Seal Skinz waterproof socks. Another UK fave 

As for gloves- i run goretex outer mits..... nothing gets past them!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Good review thanks ILMP. Like you say though, it's pretty dry over here most of the time. We are copping an unusual wintery blast at the moment.
Whatt brand of gloves do you use?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Good review thanks ILMP. Like you say though, it's pretty dry over here most of the time. We are copping an unusual wintery blast at the moment.
> Whatt brand of gloves do you use?


Really wet or brutal icy winds

http://www.mountain-equipment.co.uk/the_gear/head_hands_+_feet/hands/pro_shell_mitt---403/

Other wise a pair of windblock/ insulated things from louis garneau- sorry not sure of name as they are a few seasons old now.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Did a quick blast around St Andrews this morning with Rik. Went out via the normal route I take, past the small dam, then on to the end of Ridge Road, then turned around and rode the same way back. Ridge road is a good climb. Just under 3.5 hours all told. No idea how many kms, and I don't care. It was fast paced and fun. Tracks were in great nic, with only a few puddles here and there. No rain during the ride, but when we got back to the cars it started. Timed perfectly. Wind chill was high, but it never took too long to warm up again. 

Pushed hard today with few rests and it felt good. Managed to clean all the switchbacks on the climb back just before the shop.

Great ride.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud said:


> I walked a ST at Macedon that I've looked at many a time as I've driven past.
> Turn off the Calder at the Woodend exit (like you are going to Wombat) but turn right towards Macedon.
> 500m turn left into Nursery Road, then, before you go under the railway bridge the trail starts on the left.
> Only about 1.5km long, along the adge of a lake, but it's on the edge of a sizable pine plantation. The end of the ST comes out onto a smooth, pleasant firetrail.
> ...


Went for a walk out at Macedon today so had a look at this little track. Not too bad at all. At the Y-junction at the end if you head down the road there's a dirt bike track on the right heading steeply up into the pines. It takes you to what I think is the dirt bike enduro loop, marked with little pink dots on the trees. I'm told it's about 10 km. Looks great, should be good on a mountain bike, plus there seem to be some less traveled more mtb friendly options too. Will have to wait for drier weather, much too wet and slippery right now. Very similar to the dirt bike tracks on the other side of the freeway that the BMC 100 took in.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> Very similar to the dirt bike tracks on the other side of the freeway that the BMC 100 took in.


I've ridden some of those. Very much rut city but some nice lines either side of the ruts. I love riding through pine. Reminds me of old Stromlo...

Went for a few hot laps of PR this arvo with Waldog and Alias Pauly - the former breaking in some new Raceface bars we fitted before the ride, the latter on a rigid SS XTC. I'm still in hardtail city on the '05 Scale 50 (with some very much welcome new brake pads, and some unwelcome r.der issues).

Few puddles in the 'Blair Witch'-esque plantaion part of the loop, otherwise hardly any bog. Some of the rocky parts out on the western edge are getting more and more exposed which is making for nice addition of technicality on the climb. I mean ... it's still pretty easy, but it breaks it up. We noticed an extra 200-300m of trail bedded in near the start/finish (the part closest to the official Yarra Trail) - great stuff fairies, wherever/whoever you are.

P.S. Sorry again Pauly for not remembering to give you your CRC stuff before we left my place. I have a short term memory like a ... well ... like a man I guess.

P.P.S. GO CATTTERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> I've ridden some of those. Very much rut city but some nice lines either side of the ruts. I love riding through pine. Reminds me of old Stromlo...
> 
> Went for a few hot laps of PR this arvo with Waldog and Alias Pauly - the former breaking in some new Raceface bars we fitted before the ride, the latter on a rigid SS XTC. I'm still in hardtail city on the '05 Scale 50 (with some very much welcome new brake pads, and some unwelcome r.der issues).
> 
> ...


Nice little post script addition there mate.

Twas a nice little jaunt today, post my two days of alcohol and bad food indulgence. By the end of the ride i was loving my new bars, the extra width took some getting used to but overall i'm very happy!!!

Thanks, N_P for organising the order!!!

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Few puddles in the 'Blair Witch'-esque plantaion part of the loop, otherwise hardly any bog. Some of the rocky parts out on the western edge are getting more and more exposed which is making for nice addition of technicality on the climb. I mean ... it's still pretty easy, but it breaks it up. We noticed an extra 200-300m of trail bedded in near the start/finish (the part closest to the official Yarra Trail) - great stuff fairies, wherever/whoever you are.
> 
> P.S. Sorry again Pauly for not remembering to give you your CRC stuff before we left my place. I have a short term memory like a ... well ... like a man I guess.


Haha so you organise a ride to distribute parts then leave them home eh?
Thanks again for hand delivering our bits out to us.
Hope you found someone who could supply you with grass.:skep:

That new section at the start of PR has been there for quite a while, but it doesn't look very well used.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Ride at Livingstone for a mates last ride before surgery and 3 months off the bike. He had something different in mind so I was looking forward to it. My ride almost finished early on as my derailer ended up in a weird spot and would not move, but then we solved the problem and flicked it back into position and went on our way. After a few of the usual trails we descended a trial that we had not used in a long time and we normally went up, not down. It wasnt the usual hold on and hope to stay upright which Livingstone is known for, it was just a nice and enjoyable descent. At one point we were not 100% sure where we were but we found a trail we knew and we were on our way.

Mick stoped us at a point to tell me where we were (I dont know this part of the forest at all) and I got very excited. A few years ago we did a bit of an epic out there and we rode a very long and hard single track climb and I remember thinking how great it would have been to descend, we were now about to do so. I took off and left the others in my dust (ok mud, it was a bit wet and below 0 with the wind chill), it was everything I thought it would be, just awsome, but it was over to soon.

We then walked up a very steep hill for about about 10 minutes only to realize that we should have went into the valley, oh well back down the sweet steep hill with natural rock gardens, magic. We got onto the right path and took on the gully challange (a trail with a series of gullies an we have a competition who can clear the most). For the first time ever I won although we were going in the reverse direction which is easier.

We walked up the final hill and the Home DH track took us, well, home. Awsome ride. Even though my fitness is very low which ment I had to walk a couple of sections to stop myself from blowing up I still had a blast. Definatly a nomination for ride of the year:thumbsup:

No ride photos, just a couple of shots taken while walking or stop for punchures.

Part of the forest.


















The view while walking up the wrong track, was worth the effort









More walking, this time up the last hill, this one is just a little bit fun to come down 









Final bit of fire road before Home DH


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Prime looking trails there Ben_M. Out of curiousity was it an XT derailleur and was it jamming itself on a little lug? 
We should have a thread where everyone post their ONE favourite photo they have taken for the year (or a pic of themselves)


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Hud said:


> Prime looking trails there Ben_M. Out of curiousity was it an XT derailleur and was it jamming itself on a little lug?
> We should have a thread where everyone post their ONE favourite photo they have taken for the year (or a pic of themselves)


No, I run sram. Had to explain what happened but, I hit a stick hard enough to send the rear wheel into the air, it rotated the derailer on the pivit all the way back and it got stuck.

Sounds like a good thread for December Hud.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*You Yangs*

My daughter had an equestrian event at Werribee on the weekend so my son and I took our bikes along. Arrived at Werribee about 11.30 and erceted our camping 'arrangement' before the big bad storm hit. We jumped in the car with the bikes and headed out to the YY. 1.5km from the park you couldn't see the hills for the deluge of rain that we received! There was a mass exodus of mountain bikers from the park due to the weather and (I guess) the nearing of the start of the grand final. Arrived with only 1 other car in the carpark. Sat out one more deluge b4 hitting the trails, it felt like we had the park to ourselves. Came across a couple of downhillers in the 2.5hours we were there. One of the guys commented that there should be a grand final every weekend so you can have the YY to yourself. The tracks were in great condition and the weather held good for the remainder of our ride. Only casualty was another pinchflat on my bike:madman: I guess they're good training for trackside repairs during races, lord knows I need it!!
Cheers


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Forrest today, fantastic on Marriners and J2, but yo-yo was super muddy.

Chris


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Ben_M said:


> No, I run sram. Had to explain what happened but, I hit a stick hard enough to send the rear wheel into the air, it rotated the derailer on the pivit all the way back and it got stuck.


That has happened to my Rush twice (Sram X9). I think the derailleur needs replacing now because I'm having serious ghost-shifting problems.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Haven't posted here in a while but I've been riding a fair bit, on the roady more over winter, so it was my aim for my week long uni break to get at least one all day mountain bike ride in. Tuesday was the perfect day so i left without delay...

The bike, still going strong.








Some singletracks and fireroads on the way into the Lysterfield trails, some of these singletracks are great, and there are some very steep climbs over this side of the park too.









































The dirt road put me at the top of the Commonwealth games track. It's definatly seen better days, berms were in good shape though

















I was to tired by the late stages to take many pictures. Ended up doing 85km in 6 hours. Great ride, perfect day, awesome to be out for a whole day again.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

85km in 6 hours? Thats cracking, great work.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah i was pretty stocked actually, wasn't really trying to go fast too much either, just take in the weather. The road riding is defiantly good for the fitness I think...


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

The weather has been excellent lately. I am about 1500km away from you but i'm guessings it's good down there aswell?
Start of the year was bad, floods all the time, rain for weeks on end.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

woody45 said:


>


I freakin love flying down this part ^^^ at max speed ... especially after launching off that rock slab just before.

Nice pics Woody. Is lower Hug Trail still a bogged out mess?


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

More walking, this time up the last hill, this one is just a little bit fun to come down 









PodRacer?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

paulb said:


> More walking, this time up the last hill, this one is just a little bit fun to come down
> 
> PodRacer?


Nooooo, Pod Racer is total oposite to this, this is Goon Rooter (or no Fat Chicks, I get them mixed up.)

Woody, welcome back from the Dark Side:thumbsup: And thats a hell of a ride.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

nuclear_powered said:


> I freakin love flying down this part ^^^ at max speed ... especially after launching off that rock slab just before.
> 
> Nice pics Woody. Is lower Hug Trail still a bogged out mess?


Nah it was fine, there was one section on blair witch where some motorbikers had obviously been, huge ruts and completely destroyed. Only a short section though, all in all the trails were in great condition i thought (except the upper Comm games track).


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Ignore me, I buggered up.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

woody45 said:


> Nah it was fine, there was one section on blair witch where some motorbikers had obviously been, huge ruts and completely destroyed. Only a short section though, all in all the trails were in great condition i thought (except the upper Comm games track).


Was out there a few weeks ago too and eveything was not too bad considering the weather conditions and all. But agree the Comm games track at the top end is lagging a little but still worth riding. 

Nice work Woody, mammoth effort.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*You Yangs Yowie*

Ches and I signed up for the 66km Yowie. Two 33km laps with around a total of 1800m gain over the 66km (if the Rotorburn source was correct.)
There was a chilly breeze as we arrived, it was cloudy but cleared up during the day for a great day of riding. We parked opposite the Park entrance in someones front yard:thumbsup: 
First up we rode up to register in an old house just inside the park. There I bumped into Brett Henderson, a local I see on and off around the traps. He came 4th 
Filing inside to register (a queue of about 5!) I got hailed by Duncan who is a regular on the Cog rides, then met mmatrix as he handed me a transponder.
Outside I stopped briefly at the coffee van then back to the car to get kitted up. On the way stopping to admire an awesomely kitted out Niner Air9. I was orange with envy.(see pic)
Ready to roll and the leaders of the 99km came through to complete their first lap (see pic)
The course was fantastic. In fact, I'll be doing it next time I go. 
Anticlockwise around Great Circle Drive to the top of Cressie (a 5km warmup), down the road beside Cressie, into Quarry track, around to the Stockyards carpark. 
Up 'that' hill, down Boulder, tur right at the bottom then up some other undualting ST that I've never done. Great trail that! 
Then up Rockwell for a very steep climb then more undulalting trail to the top of the DH track. Pass it, then down Trav's - Trav's extension, up Cressie. 
Going up Cressie was pretty good, only a few pinches and hitting the berms uphill was fun. Down Junction trk, then taking in most of Kurrajong in a way that it seemed mostly downhill or flat. 
Fantastic course. Finshed in 25th place at 3:51 and Ches around 4:20. (Belatedly got the phone out to capture Ches's finish). 
Came SO close to stacking on the last rock garden on Trav's extension, but apart from that no dramas. Bit of cramping going on in the 2nd lap though.

A great day.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Wasn't it an awesome day, Hud?

I did the 15km and had a blast. Rode all of it, even got air on a few small jumps and aced the suspension bridges which scare me  At the end I was pumped & ready to do another lap, but I slept well last night!

Did it with some friends (including Brett's partner) L to R Gay, Fiona, Me










Here is our start; the two little kids did a 1km ish loop and our son 'won' which he is still talking about today/tonight - singletrack and yowies and winning the race


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Taken form my blog 

The mission was simple. Ride to Godley Head and beat the threat of an incoming cold front and sleet n' snow. Yeah that's right- 3rd October and snow. Anyhow- Brent pulled the pin due to being sick so Spencer and I headed upwards and over.

Things were sweet until the much dreaded and sadly anticipated flat on the Castle Rock track. Damn- how I hate pinch flats and so so over them on the Wolf. After attempting to bend the Syncros rim back and throwing in a new tube - off we went.

On the first rocky part of the Greenwood Track- another fu&*ing pinch flat! This time we opted for lunch as I patched the tube.....and Spencer commented that when we get to hell we will both be given the job of fixing inner tubes day in ....day out. Haha.

Things got better at this point, but it's not not quite the same riding technical trails with a "paranoid" PSI in the back. Saying that, I had no issues what so ever climbing up the Godley Track and was pretty much in the zone all day- over cooking pretty much every part of the track which was super fast in parts and super dry too.

Sadly, we saw another heli-vac on route that seems to be a fairly regular sight in the hills. Apparently a rider had had an over the bars moment that ended in a fence post and face contact. OUCH. The medical team do a fantastic job here, and as much as I hate to see a rider down, it is good to know that that are just a quick flight away if it turns to ****.

By the time we hit the Anaconda it was seriously windy up there and Spencer recommended that we don't launch of kickers on the way down. Of course I just launched off everything until one of them, with a huge sideward gust "flew me" at least 5 metres forward to bottom out the PIKES and slam me and the bike into the track ledge. The 661 pads saved my right knee today- and aside from a huge choco starfish moment- I walked away unhurt. One "side effect" of being a little fitter than I'm accustomed to of late is that I seem to be pushing my limits alot more than usual. Note to self- CHILL THE FU&K OUT 

Onto Sumner we went for coffee and wedges- and tried best to avoid the hoards of mongs that seem to appear on que in Sumner when the sun is out. The headwind was brutal on the way back to the smoke and really added another level of quad burn to some already well used legs. Accompanying Spencer home, I then headed off to get fantastically lost and ended up somewhere in Christchurch that resembled a ghetto. Using the Porthills as a reference, I got even more lost...and before I knew it I was pedaling for about 2hrs by the time I rolled home. lol- I'm so terrible at navigating....anything. Luckily, I'm training at the moment for the Kepler, so the "extra yard" worked well- but I was pretty thirsty, "sun baked" and close to broke after being in the saddle for 6 hours or so today. Damn....the head wind was brutal and of course from every direction- Christchurch style.

This week I'll be sorting out the conversion of my current wheel set to tubeless, as well as swapping over some current kit for what I hope will work better. More about that later. One thing is for sure though, I've had enough of the Specialized Eskars- as the side walls are like paper. I'm keen for some Continental Rubber Queens now.....in 2.4 too.....so that should fix it!

Today I got a bit sun kissed and windswept, while tomorrow I'll watch movies and warm myself next to an open fire while it snows......you have got to love Springtime in Christchurch!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Ches and I signed up for the 66km Yowie. Two 33km laps with around a total of 1800m gain over the 66km (if the Rotorburn source was correct.)
> 
> A great day.


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud said:


> Fantastic course. Finshed in 25th place at 3:51 and Ches around 4:20.
> A great day.


Good to hear! And well done, sounds like you've recovered from your post-trip lethargy.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Good evening.

The rainy weather here is very good, because we can't get too much rain to reduce the drought and having a place to ride like Stromlo, that dries out in about an hour after rain, is marvellous. 
The rain was hammering at 1.00pm today, after raining off and on for the last 3 days and at 2.00pm today the decomposed granite tracks of Stromlo were dry, as if nothing had happened. Stromlo is remarkable for shedding water.

My Mate Geoffrey and I started the day on the BNT below Mount Painter, looking at the not often seen Mammatus cloud formations.










We moved on to Stromlo's western slopes. We rode Shady's, Missing Link, Party Line, Double Dissolution (twice), which is the old lower track of Wester Wedgetail, Old Line and Dead Cow, and some goat track that I hadn't seen before today.

My new bike an Anthem, that I tuned on a trainer this morning was having her first outing today. She, 'Icicle' the bicycle, has a folding Rendez on the front and a folding Crossmark outback (29/29 psi at Stromlo I find is best),on a goat track above the old Western Wedgetail green track.










Icicle catching her breath on Party Line.










I like riding with Geoff because he stops to do photography more than I do. On one of the rock shelves of 'Missing Link'.










I hope you all had a fine day, this 'Labour Day'. As a journeyman tradesman, enjoying today was special. I value Trades and Labour Day's picnic traditions ... Geoff and I made the most of today and the views from Stromlo's western slope of passing showers were good where they were over Mount Corree and the Blue Range.



















Warren.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Wild Wassa said:


> Good evening.
> 
> I like riding with Geoff because he stops to do photography more than I do. On one of the rock shelves of 'Missing Link'.
> 
> Warren.


Great shots Warren !

What do you use to transport your camera? I've got a D200 I'm never quite game to take out on the bike.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Casnell, G'day Mate. I've always been hard on cameras.

I still have an old Canon F1 that has seen great bush service. The F1 is the ultimate bush camera ... its totally indestructible. This camera has not ever seen a padded camera bag when I've been riding, it just gets more layers of gaffer tape.










Your digital Nikon and my digital Canon are very similar cameras. I have an EOS 40D. I don't have much digital camera equipment, a camera and 3 lenses, flash cards, filters and 2 batteries.

I put each of my bits of bulky equipment in their own padded bags and throw them into my back pack.

For the camera with my main lens, a Canon EFS 17-85mm, I have a Lowepro Rezo TLZ 20 ... which is a perfect fit for the camera and lens and very well padded ... https://products.lowepro.com/product/Rezo-TLZ-20,2017,8.htm This drop in camera bag has a side pocket for flash cards, lens tissue, spare battery and a filter or two.

My Canon 50mm lens has a Canon hard case, and the Canon EF 100-400 L lens has a Tstar padded case with side pockets for the larger diameter filters.

I have two other bits of equipment a light weight Velbon tripod that I clip to my back pack and a 'Rainsleeve' from OP/TECH USA. The rain sleeve doubles as a dust sleeve. In Oz these rain sleeves are $50 each but if ordered from the US, a pack of 2 Rainsleeves is about $7AU ... https://www.procameragear.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/33_39 These things are good protection to have at times ... even if only used once a year. My Canon 40D is not waterproof, unlike your Nikon.

At Stromlo the dust and pollen can be an issue during long dry periods. On the Saturday during the World Championships, the rain/dust sleeve was invaluable at times. The photo below, is courtesy of Geoff.










Warren.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> Outside I stopped briefly at the coffee van then back to the car to get kitted up. On the way stopping to admire an awesomely kitted out Niner Air9. I was orange with envy.(see pic)


Hey Hud thanks for such a good write up and especially for the pic of that super hot Niner. I can't read it but I'm guessing that's the Air9 and it looks quick as.

And for anyone who cares, I'm no longer an SS man (can only afford 1 bike at a time), I have a 2009 Kona Big Kahuna 29er on the way for summer... loving the 29ers.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

aww chumbox, how could you?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

chumbox said:


> And for anyone who cares, I'm no longer an SS man (can only afford 1 bike at a time), I have a 2009 Kona Big Kahuna 29er on the way for summer... loving the 29ers.


Kona Big Kahuna 29er = WIN!

Same here. I just can't afford to run so many bikes. I'm now on the Marin Wolf and the Fargo....perfect combo.

I enjoyed the SS- but it was getting used less and less. Not many mountain trails shout out for a rigid SS- and to be honest I found it very impractical.

If money was no object- or i rode SS more- i could justify one "in the shed" for when it took my fancy......but alas....i have other sports that want my unnecessary spending


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> aww chumbox, how could you?


I'll still write from the otherside, I promise...



ilostmypassword said:


> I have other sports that want my unnecessary spending


Hear ya there... ok assuming sport = music gear


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Went for a fang after work yesterday. It was supose to be a 2hr ride but Mr Time got in the way and I only got a quick 45min lap, but thats better than nothing right.

Up the first bit of single track.










Fire road climb to the top.










Bit of single track through the bush (its hard to take a photo while riding )










Spinal Tap










Back up to the top with a view over Wagga and the long shadows of the late afternoon. (Hud, this is the view you would have seen if there was no fog)










Final bit of fun on the downhill run.










Fang it along Kangaroo Grove and back to the gate










Pack everything away










Into the new toy










Gotta love daylight saving:band:

So does everyone else as well. I saw about 10 others out there, and they all looked pretty new to the sport which is great.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice work Ben. I once owned a similar vintage Escort panel van, complete with brown crushed velvet interior in the rear with matching curtains and custom overhead stereo system. Grouse car.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice Esky. Plans for it?


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

This weekend was the Scott ... if anyone wants to swap bodies let me know. If you're big into cramps? ... I've got the body for you, right here right now ... and I only went for the photography.

It was the first 24 hrs that I've spent on a bike. By this morning, I was on a first names basis with 2/3rds of the riders... it was lucky that there was only 2,500+ riders. Any more, and their names would have been too difficult to remember.

Riding to the more remote areas, (unexpectedly) I helped repair chains, fix punctures, I gave away tubes and then Rav-X Quick-Fix patches and Gatorade, assisted fallen riders, helped with broken spokes, transport injured riders and their bikes (spectator riders), gave accurate directions to lost riders ... and I found some time for photography. It was the most interesting, action packed 24 hrs that I've spent in a long time.

I have no need to race a bike ... it is too much fun trying to keep up with the leaders without being caught in traffic. I'm convinced that it is the short cuts at Stromlo that makes the track as good as it is.

Some of the stacks last night on the DH track were gladiatorial. Last night's course included 'Contours' on the DH track, which is the section of track from the covered bridge to the fire trail. The guys at CORC set evil courses. Congratulations to them. The courses for both day and night were first class entertainment. Congratulations to the athletes ... magnificent courage for the race, especially last night.

Solo Superstar Jason English at the bottom of Western Wedgetail.










A Skeleton Peloton. A rider running a flat into the aid station at the junction of Skeleton Road and the Wild Dingo track.










Late night at 'Contours'. Contours is the section of track on the DH course from the covered bridge to the next fire trail above the start of Triple Treat. Contours was 'Stack Central' during the night's course ... the blue track. The day track, the red track was (basically) CORC's trunk trail.










Warren.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> Gotta love daylight saving:band:


You got that right! Riding till around 7.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Forced myself up at 6.30 to get ready for a ride and test some borrowed Racing Ralphs. Started to watch the beginning of the Bathurst telecast while eating breaky. Finished breaky and continued to watch bathurst. Got comfy and warm on the couch and continued to watch bathurst. Herd a few noises on the roof, went outside to see 4 rain drops on the ground. Cheered and said oh well, its raining, cant go for a ride now . Continued to watch Bathurst......



John© said:


> Nice Esky. Plans for it?


Thanks. It will be part of my foray back into motorsport. Nothing special just mototkhana/khanacross. It needs a few things done but we are having a child in Feb and im already in trouble for buying it so nothing will be done for a little while. Sorry Steve, no brown crushed velvet interior

Well done Wazza, I dont think many people actually "race" 24 solo, sounds like you had fun, well done!

Ok, back to work (yes at 9.20 Sunday night)


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Ben there were 200 solo riders in the Scott. I'll go to Stromlo this morning and ride the course and try to ride out a few photographic injuries and see if there are any dead bodies left lying around the tracks... and there will be. 

On the morning of the race there were over 530 changes to the registration of the riders, which was unfair on the company doing the stats' and posting results. They were totally overwhelmed by this and didn't appear to recover all weekend. This is the fault of the riders. On Rotorburn, the lack of results for the Scott has caused much anger and contempt. 

Warren.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

chumbox said:


> I'll still write from the otherside, I promise...
> 
> Hear ya there... ok assuming sport = music gear


nah mate- sport gear!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Wild Wassa said:


> This weekend was the Scott ... if anyone wants to swap bodies let me know. If you're big into cramps? ... I've got the body for you, right here right now ... and I only went for the photography.


great shots as usual mate. i'm yet to attempt a 24hr- but i'm keen for this season in NZ.

dunno if it has been said - but your images and write ups are keeping this thread alive mate. much appreciated eh.

good to see so much passion

:thumbsup:


----------



## le Matelot (May 5, 2007)

Wild Wassa said:


> ... there were 200 solo riders in the Scott.


175, I think.


Wild Wassa said:


> I'll go to Stromlo this morning and ride the course and try to ride out a few photographic injuries and see if there are any dead bodies left lying around the tracks... and there will be.


See if you find any red tags too please.


Wild Wassa said:


> On the morning of the race there were over 530 changes to the registration of the riders ...


That's less than the norm for this event - nothing unusual there, and handling it has not previously been a problem. I just looked up the race entry database for 2008, and in the same period (the morning of the race) there were 1046 changes to rider registrations. All were implemented before the starting gun fired. Remember, 2008 was a totally different rego and timing system.


Wild Wassa said:


> ... which was unfair on the company doing the stats' and posting results. They were totally overwhelmed by this and didn't appear to recover all weekend. This is the fault of the riders.


Sorry, this is *not* the fault of the riders. We should be here to look after the riders, not to try and blame them.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Had a bit of an epic yesterday.

Gippsland MTB club ride at Mt. Hendrick near Lake Glenmaggie. The riding was pitched as being rocky and very, very technical, which i was excited about, and the trails didn't disappoint.

The flavour of the day was epic rock strewn climbs, followed by rock strewn descents with baby's head sized rocks everywhere!!!

Nearly 3 hours of riding to cover only 12kms!!!!! Very, very technical. Absolutely flogged.

Anyway, i got a couple of photos, no real action ones though, but some capture the day at least. The one o f the bike outline is from my bike laying in the rain and when i took it away it left a dry silhouette.

Wal.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice one Waldog :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing the pics.....dang Gippsland had nothing on offer like this when i lived there. Looks great.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Ohhh I'm liking the look of that rocky climb. Anyone come off on them?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

waldog said:


> Had a bit of an epic yesterday.


Nice shots mate. That first one has something I've been hanging for on all the rides we do: a good view. Can't wait to head out there with ya one day.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

chumbox said:


> And for anyone who cares, I'm no longer an SS man (can only afford 1 bike at a time), I have a 2009 Kona Big Kahuna 29er on the way for summer... loving the 29ers.





Stevob said:


> aww chumbox, how could you?


Don't worry Steve... notice he said he has a new bike *on the way...* He'll miss the SS so much the new bike will get converted!  Just like Cogrider Rick has fallen in love with his SS again after buying a gearie and planning to sell the SS.

If my current plans all come to fruition I'll have four bikes and three will be SS!!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Cheers for the kind words people.

ILMP, these trails have been there for years, but have not been widely publicised. I've only found out about them via the club. They're really doing some great work, and have some great things in the pipeline, two words, Glen Jacobs. 

N_P, now that I know a proper loop, it will be much more worthwile heading up there in the future.

Joel, few people had some tumbles, nothing major, bit of blood here and there. Bloody great fun!

Wal.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

ilostmypassword, thank you Mate. If I could find the results of the Scott 24, I'd put a few more shots up. 

"See if you find any red tags too please." - le Matelot.

No worries. I didn't go to Stromlo yesterday because of the rain unfortunately. If it isn't raining today, I'll go to Stromlo today.

"Sorry, this is not the fault of the riders. We should be here to look after the riders, not to try and blame them." - le Matelot

Please do not mistake me for being a member of CORC or being a volunteer at the Scott. If it was good enough for Race Officials Mark Walker and Brendan Mulloy to make comments about the registration problems and the delays this would cause in publishing results, which was mentioned at the briefing to riders .... you must be in control of some special information that no one else is privy too about why it isn't a problem? 

Early registration was open to all riders well before Saturday morning. 

I participate in a sport (yachting) where this farce is not tolerated ... yachting is very strict about making sure all things are in order otherwise there are expensive loadings for late registrations, or if anything isn't in order, sailors and boats just don't get a start.. To have results appear days later for Australia's premier 24hr event is very ordinary. 

Do you know where I can find the full list of results. Are they even available yet? I'd like to caption my shots and post them promptly. Unfortunately I'm working out of town from tomorrow and I'm not on internet where I'm working ... so after today, I will have "missed the boat."

Warren.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

waldog said:


> The flavour of the day was epic rock strewn climbs, followed by rock strewn descents with baby's head sized rocks everywhere!!!
> 
> Nearly 3 hours of riding to cover only 12kms!!!!! Very, very technical. Absolutely flogged.


As everyone else said, very nice. Looks like a very fun place to ride. Livingstone has lots of baby heads and I love em.

Cool shot of the dry patch bike!!:thumbsup:


----------



## le Matelot (May 5, 2007)

Wild Wassa said:


> If I could find the results of the Scott 24, I'd put a few more shots up ... Do you know where I can find the full list of results. Are they even available yet? I'd like to caption my shots and post them promptly. Unfortunately I'm working out of town from tomorrow and I'm not on internet where I'm working ... so after today, I will have "missed the boat."


There are some provisional results available here. These are an internet version of what was available at the event on the intranet after about 7 hours. The Scott Website says that PDFs are coming "(very) soon".

If you believe there is an error in the provisional results, you can submit that issue to the timing company.

However - not too sure if this information will actually help you. Sounds like what you are really after is a rider index that you can use to label your photos. You would need to contact the event organiser via the Scott Website.



Wild Wassa said:


> "Sorry, this is not the fault of the riders. We should be here to look after the riders, not to try and blame them." - le Matelot
> 
> Please do not mistake me for being a member of CORC or being a volunteer at the Scott. If it was good enough for Race Officials Mark Walker and Brendan Mulloy to make comments about the registration problems and the delays this would cause in publishing results, which was mentioned at the briefing to riders .... you must be in control of some special information that no one else is privy too about why it isn't a problem?


No - It definitely *was* a problem, no denying that - but it was not the rider's fault.

Let me state at the outset that I was not involved in organising the event or doing the timing for the Scott 24Hr this year. I have been heavily involved in organising and planning this event from 2003 to 2008, and done the rego/timing/results for it from 2001-2008.

My comment about this not being the fault of the riders relates to your earlier post where you said _"They were totally overwhelmed by this and didn't appear to recover all weekend. This is the fault of the riders."_ My attitude as a race organiser has always been that the riders come first, and that nothing is ever "the fault of the riders". It is always the organiser's responsibility. In this case, the race organisers permitted riders to make changes on the start day of the race (standard practice for this event over the years) - so how can it then be the riders' fault if those riders wanted to make changes?

Why it took 7+ hours after race start is a different issue. There were apparently 530 changes from Saturday morning rego, but in 2008 there were 1046 changes from Saturday morning rego and they were all implemented before the race started. But, as I said, a completely different rego system in 2008 (7 terminal - computer based - real time) to 2009 (paper based - post processing).



Wild Wassa said:


> To have results appear days later for Australia's premier 24hr event is very ordinary.


Yes.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Another post work ride. It rained on and off all day but I was still keen on getting out there, so I knew I was going to get wet, just depended on weather it was fresh water from the sky or muddy water from the tyres. It stopped raining right on 5 and by 5.30 I was on the bike. Trails were wet but fortunatly the trails work well in the wet with only a few dodgy spots.

There was a lot of grip available, dont know weather it was the Racing Ralphs I had borrowed but it was a hell of a lot of fun. I ended up doing 2 laps which took a lot longer than I expected which got me home late:nono: .

Ready to start










This is the type of day it was, raining one minute, sunny the next. Any guesses why this is called kangaroo grove?










The aftermath.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Yesterday, Friday evening, I did a ride from home near Parkwood out to Hall in the Bicentennial National Vegetable Slots.

A couple of weeks of intermittent light rain here and the BNT has gone burko ... I'm guessing that several Joe Blakes admired my new push-bike yesterday.

On the BNT at Parkwood.










I'm enjoying the greenery while it lasts, despite it clogging my rear derailleur per kilometre.

It should be a good fire season this summer with this level of fuel in the paddocks ... providing plenty of warm hues for photography.

I had better get super fit so that I can out run the next fast moving grass fire. The next grass fire should be along any day now. I'll be doing a fire prevention clean up at home this weekend. Having perminent vigilance is one of the joys, of living in the Bushfire Capital of the World.

There must be a snake here at home at the moment, somewhere close to the house. Our cat Alice, has been going crazy for the last few days so my wife Helen tells me. Alice is the best snake detector in the district. The cat has moved into her summer personalty. She is jumping and hissing at the garden hose and at any stick she approaches and even walking very slowly around long skinny shadows ... something is up.

Av'a'g'd ride this weekend. Take care.

Warren.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

First ride last night since cracking the ribs. Seven of us went from Wonga Park, down Brysons Road (where the others met me, as I was doing some track clearing), then Reids Lane to Croydon Road to Warrandyte Ringwood road. All these roads have excellent tracks along side them, and from Reids rd all the way to Warrandyte, it is nearly all fast paced flowing downhill stuff.

Then over to the legal part of the Warrandyte State Park, for a nice loop which included some steep climbs, then exited via Haslams tk & Johansons road (more fast downhill). Back through Warrandyte, where we stopped by the Yarra to see that it's still flowing pretty fast, but is down a couple of feet since the near flood levels we saw on the last ride out here 3 weeks ago.

Continued through Warrandyte to Gold Memorial road which has more singletrack besides it, albeit mostly uphill, then back up Croydon road (where I departed for home) to Brysons & the start.

I felt ok, with some of the bigger efforts still proving hard to recover from, without the ability to take proper deep breaths due to my injury, but it didn't really slow me that much. I just felt like I hadn't ridden for a few weeks, which I haven't. Good ride with a good bunch of blokes.:thumbsup:


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

*Melrose*

Val and I took a trip to Adelaide and Melrose last week with our little dog. I'd been to Melrose before but I didn't carry my camera due to the likelihood of rain. This time the weather was nice.

Melrose is a small town 3+ hours north of Adelaide. The main attraction out there is Mt Remarkable but there's also a bike shop (www.otesports.com.au) and a mountain bike park on the side of the foothills below Mt Remarkable. The tracks are nice and flowy and are all cut into the sides of the hills, some more than others.

Near Melrose is a small winery called Bartagunyah with a few more tracks. Unfortunately the tracks out there were well overgrown with Pattersons Curse and despite the marker posts many were not ridable but there were some good sections and enough for a morning's riding. Probably the best way to ride out there is as part of an organised ride or race.

I also took a trip out to a nearby town called Orroroo that had a short track around a reservoir. Only 8 km but nice riding.

On the way up we stopped in the Adelaide Hills and got a ride in at Eagle MTB Park in Adelaide. Definitely worth a visit if you're out that way but sorry no pics due to the threat of rain. We meant to ride at Lynton too but were rained out.

Some pics:

1 - 4. Flowy tracks at Melrose.
5. Melrose. This track is cut into a steep (!) hill. Wouldn't want to veer too far off the line on this one.
6 - 7. Bartagunyah. Bit more open, apart from Pattersons Curse.
8. The track along the disused railway line is a bit grassy right now.
9. Orroroo.
10. Spring Creek Track follows the creek with a bunch of water crossings in a valley with Mt Remarkable on the east and rolling hills on the west. Very scenic.

Edit: uploaded pics with more resolution


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

wow. Nice to see a trail that flows and doesn't have a tree on the inside and at the exit of each corner!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Great photos Cowpat. That certainly is a very steep hill.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Great photos Cowpat. That certainly is a very steep hill.


In the 5th photo?

Nice photos. Looks like a nice ride.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Stevob said:


> First ride last night since cracking the ribs. Seven of us went from Wonga Park, down Brysons Road (where the others met me, as I was doing some track clearing), then Reids Lane to Croydon Road to Warrandyte Ringwood road. All these roads have excellent tracks along side them, and from Reids rd all the way to Warrandyte, it is nearly all fast paced flowing downhill stuff.
> 
> Then over to the legal part of the Warrandyte State Park, for a nice loop which included some steep climbs, then exited via Haslams tk & Johansons road (more fast downhill). Back through Warrandyte, where we stopped by the Yarra to see that it's still flowing pretty fast, but is down a couple of feet since the near flood levels we saw on the last ride out here 3 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


It was a good ride. There were a few incidents that made it quite notable.

1.
A new guy came along. Nice to meet you Brett.

2. 
First some background. We used to park at the bottleshop near Homestead rd. Then the LBSG (Local bottle-shop guy) became a bit irate that we were taking his customers parking space. 
IMO Plenty of room and very few customers, but anyway... 
So we moved down to park near the scout hall. 1st ride all good. 2nd ride we are getting ready to ride and a thin-lipped Mrs Scout leader arrives looking very icy. 
We ask if she's here for the ride but she doesn't respond. So we ask if it's alright to park here and she mutters something about a lot of cars will be arriving soon. 
So like refugees in Australia we get moved onto somewhere else. Down to the fire station/tennis court car park. No-one around - good. 
Though when we get back the place is packed with Fireys having a meeting and the tennis courts are all in use.  Anyway it made for a few laughs.

3.
Duncan ran over a cat.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

great shots cowpat- very pretty trail indeed. as PD said- nice to see some flow too- and no annoying logs "across" the track either!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Great photos Cowpat. The trails look really good. Did you both ride along that steep section? I guess Blue lake is good practice for that sorta stuff. But yeah, really nice pics that have that very Australian feel with all the Eucalypts.

Speaking of Blue Lake - headed out there for a quick spin last weekend for a break from all the demolition work. Found a north shore style drop-off made by some kids - a good 10ft drop, 20ft long. Epic fail in terms of construction however, with the use of live trees (now cut and/or nailed to) and ridiculously thin timber for the ramp members. Having said that, I'd watch if I saw people using it.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Wowsers cowpat those first few photos look great. Some windy singletrack but of a more open plains style like you always see on the US forums. Nice one. Well off to Robe next easter so may have to see what I can wangle while over that way.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Just went and had a few hours playing around up at Silvan. I just can't believe how good the tracks are up there at the moment. No puddles, just good tacky trails.

Anyone who doesn't turn up without having a real good reason for not riding tonight at 6:30pm from Cog Bike Cafe in Mount Evelyn should have a good hard look at themselves.

There's fun to be had tonight for sure. I'm just *****in' that I've gotta work.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Looking forward to it immensely. I'm postive the conditions will be the best they have been since pre-winter. Get out there people!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> I'm postive the conditions will be the best they have been since pre-winter.


They are Hud, they are.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

oh, and I tried a climb up the steep part of Yabang from Magpie in reverse, and only touched down once. There's one switchback which is very rocky and loose, hard to get traction there, but otherwise, it's doable.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Speaking of Blue Lake - headed out there for a quick spin last weekend for a break from all the demolition work. Found a north shore style drop-off made by some kids - a good 10ft drop, 20ft long. Epic fail in terms of construction however, with the use of live trees (now cut and/or nailed to) and ridiculously thin timber for the ramp members. Having said that, I'd watch if I saw people using it.


I think I know what you mean, I saw the beginnings of a flimsy ramp out there a few months ago. If you're heading out there one day after work I can show you some tracks you probably haven't seen. Nothing special but they're local.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> If you're heading out there one day after work I can show you some tracks you probably haven't seen. Nothing special but they're local.


I seem to remember getting the impression you knew of some stuff out there. For sure ... Darren and I ride from his place in Macleod usually Thur arvos (we call it sports nite ... a naturally occuring side-effect of our wive's Yoga nite) so I'll try and hook that up with you next week.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

The Cog ride last night was a ripper. Ten riders on a nice mix of bikes: 5 singlespeeds ( 2 rigid 29ers, 1 rigid 96er, 1 hardtail 96er and 1 hardtail 650b!) and a mixed bunch of geared bikes too.

First up we did a timed lap of the time trial loop. This has been done in the past a few times but I've never been involved before. The track is a short loop, approx 4 minute laptime, slight downhill at first then a gradual climb back up. Lots of logs to hop, including an unexpected fallen tree which meant getting off the bike and climbing over. We headed off at 30 second intervals and times were called out upon reaching the finish line. The results were quite telling! Top 5 lap times were achieved on the 5 singlespeed bikes; top 3 laptimes were on the 3 rigid singlespeeds!

So, time to face facts folks...

*If you want to be competitive, you need a singlespeed!

If you want to be on the podium, you need a rigid singlespeed!*

All jokes aside, this little loop was just perfect for a singlespeed rigid bike, being quite smooth except for the logs. If it had been rocky and rough a bike with suspension would likely be quicker. However, just thinking about the entire ride last night, I reckon I've come up with a nutshell of why singlespeeding works so well.

*90% of the time, standard SS gearing ie 2:1 on a 26er is the perfect gear for the situation.* The other 10% of the time, you're spinning or grinding; just deal with it. Seems that on a geared bike you're always clicking around trying to find that perfect gear.

*100% of the time, you have a super efficient drivetrain.* This is the great advantage of the singlespeed rider. A straight chainline, minimal rotating mass of 2 cogs instead of 12, and no derailleur drag (and most derailleurs seem to be permanently gunked up).

Don't have a singlespeed? Get one.

Anyway, back to the ride. After the time trial we did the fire station descent then did a few of the singletracks. Rib in reverse, a nice challenge, followed by a climb up Yabang, not something that's often attempted, then the full Yabang/Magpie descent to the end. This bit was fantastic, Hud, Damian and I were at it hammer and tongs on our rigid steeds. Beautiful flowing track!

Somewhere in along this section we lost a rider and organised a big search to find him since he just disappeared. We split up and headed in different directions until we found that he was back at the Cog!

All up, this was a great night out. Most enjoyable ride I've done for a long time.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I beat John by 1 second.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Darren and I ride from his place in Macleod usually Thur arvos (we call it sports nite ... a naturally occuring side-effect of our wive's Yoga nite) so I'll try and hook that up with you next week.


N_P, you're on. I'm free from 3:30.

John© might be trolling


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Hud said:


> I beat John by 1 second.


Thankyou for pointing that out. For me to be just one second behind you is a miracle!



cowpat said:


> John© might be trolling


 Would I do that?? You saw where I said "All jokes aside..." Make of it what you will, folks. The five SS bikes were first across the line. Do the bikes or the riders get the credit?


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Friday is a good day for riding here, because the machinery of useless and pointless control which focuses on trivia here, like making the best suburban single tracks illegal to ride on, appear to be on flex leave. Leaving their precious tracks unguarded.

I went for a BNT roll-climb on Friday. I started at Parkwood and rolled the BNT down to Old Weetangera Road, then joined the Orchid Track across the western slopes of Black Mountain up to the Anaconda track on Bruce Ridge. I continued north to join the BNT again and followed the trail around to Parkwood. When I finally got to the flat ground north of O'Connor Ridge it was into a headwind all the way back around to Parkwood across those ungodly unsheltered open woodland grasslands with more evil single track.









































































In the 40 ks of the ride I saw one other rider, who rode passed me like he was possessed. He was on single track and possibly scared of getting caught out by his own conscience. Friday is a good day for riding and just enjoying the sounds of the suburban bush and exploring.

Warren.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

John© said:


> ...followed by a climb up Yabang, not something that's often attempted...


So tell me John, who managed to clean that climb? I tried it twice the other day and failed both times, once only just.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Nobody cleaned it this time. I've only been up it once before, on the Rush. We're keen to have another crack at it on the singlespeeds!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Beautiful pics Wassa, if I ever make it back to the ACT you'll have to take me on that ride.
I hope ILMP doesn't see that 2nd last pic though.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> I hope ILMP doesn't see that 2nd last pic though.


Holy shite! WHY????? lol

Will someone think of the kittens!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

John© said:


> Thankyou for pointing that out. For me to be just one second behind you is a miracle!
> 
> Would I do that?? You saw where I said "All jokes aside..." Make of it what you will, folks. The five SS bikes were first across the line. Do the bikes or the riders get the credit?


When the gear is sweet and the forks are rigid- that equtes to a far more efficient bike that moves like you stole it. A SS will also be lighter than most other bikes too. Add 29er wheels that roll "on their own" it works well.

BUT- put that same bike on rocky- technical- steep and anything that has big - or undulating climbs with some technical stuff and a dually wins. 29ers are not great at super tight switchback climbs either......

Not magic- just choose the right bike for the job. Saying that at a recent 12hr event i was under a minute behind Spencer who rode the fastest lap on his 29er rigid SS.....and my trail bike is close to 15KG....this is now why i only have one bike- so it can be ridden _everywhere_ and not worry about "times" :thumbsup:

But yeah- when a SS is in the right "spot" it is super fassssst!.......and this debate has been done to death too. Just ride and smile


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Cheers Hud, I'm pleased that you like the shots ... but as to taking you with me on one of these rides, some of these tracks aren't illegal Mate. I'd hate to see you go down ... when I get taken down.

I'm trying to get the best single track riding here, over and done with ... before my hanging. 

Warren.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Rode in my first MTBO event on Sunday. It was an Urban MTBO around the streets of Wagga. It kind of sneaked up on me and I didnt organize a team mate so at the very last minute I joined Rob & Rob to make a team of 3. We started off by following a couple of young hot shots, they were much faster than us on the road but we seemed to get the answers much quicker. Anyway, we pretty much rode around the whole of wagga, mostly on bitumen (2 mtbs doing 50k on hotmix bitumen sounds pretty cool) but with only a little dirt. We were pretty happy with how we were going and managed to get to almost all check points. We did go to an extra check point on the way back, the Bridge Hotel drive through to get a 6 pack. We crossed thele after almost 50ks, cracked one open and sat back and took it all in.

Was alot of fun and a good day on the bike. We ended up second overall and if we hadnt had riden straigh past 2 check points without knowing it, we might have done a little better, but we were not there to win, just to have a bit of fun.

P.S. Nice shots as always wazza
P.P.S What ungodly hr in the morning did you post that last post!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Is this photo the BNT up the back of Weetangera, from one side of Coulter Dr looking across to the other? I used to ride along there... long ago.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

I headed out yesteday for my first ride in 6-7 weeks. I took the 29er to Woodend, hoping that the trails would be dry enough.

I had FUN! Halfway through the lap of the Wombat track I changed the PP setting on the RP23 from 1 to 2. Big difference, both good and bad. Small bumb compliance sufferred, but the handling was WAY better. I have av1 Sultan, which was designed for a 100mm fork. I'm using a 120mm fork which slackens the HA a little. That combined with the fact that the RP23 has a high volume air can means that the bike settles a little too much in the rear. So, increasing the PP meant that the rear end sits higher.....and the steering was noticablly sharper. I might try running more say up front too on flatter trails.

The trails were generallly dry. There were a few sections where I chose to slow right down because of the mud/slush/water/trail softness to avoid damaging the trail. There were probably only 10 of these though.

It was my first ride on my new Specialized sadlle - a Phenom (143mm wide). The road bike that I purchased at the start of the year is a Specialized, and thus had a Spec saddle...and I was sized up to be between the 143 and the 155. I went with the 155 and have found it to provide a great plaform for my sit bones...which means that it's comfy. When I was in NZ at the start of year I really struggled with numbness (ILMP can provide you with some choice quotes if you ask nicely!!) when using a Fizik Gobi. I swapped to a Selle Italia that is flatter but that has the same width of 130mm. Better, but not ideal. Enter the 143 wide, flat saddle...and life is good so far. 

I recommend that if you have any doubt then drop in to a Spec dealer and sit on their 'sit bone measurement device'. If you're wider than standard but don't like Spec or its saddles then Selle Italia make some and Selle San Marco do too.

Bring on summer, I'm ready to roll.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Went and did a couple of hours at Silvan yesterday arvo. Tracks still nice but I was a little disappointed to find this >










Anyone know who did this and why? That was one of my favourite parts of that track, and usually determined whether one was able to "clean" the whole thing or not. 

oh, and I blew a seal on my bloody fork.:madman:


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Ben, Cheers Mate.

nuclear_powered, spot on. The shot was taken from the old BNT track below the Pinnacle close to Springvale Drive. The sheep are at Tully's' property on Coulter Drive. 

The first image is the BNT on at the corner of Drake Brockman Dr and Cussen St. We certainly have seen the best views of the Brindies. That area opposite where you lived excluding Hardy's vineyard, has been rezoned for housing. The most beautiful view of the Brindies in Canberra and it is to be redeveloped. The developers have already had their maps showing the redevelopment opposite Holt, on display at Kippax.

Warren.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Wild Wassa said:


> The most beautiful view of the Brindies in Canberra and it is to be redeveloped.


Yeah they've been planning that since I was a kid. I remember the NCDC had all their drawings out on display down at Kippax Fair one day and I was quite upset at the thought of all that land having houses on it. That was like ... 20 years ago I'm sure. I guess I figured it was just never going to happen. Oh well ... shame, but I guess it's the way of the urban sprawl.

I'll have to go for one last ride along there next time I'm up visiting the old chook. Will get in touch and see if you're free eh? Maybe before Xmas sometime.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Stevob said:


> Went and did a couple of hours at Silvan yesterday arvo. Tracks still nice but I was a little disappointed to find this >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah we bumped into the guys that moved it at the Cog saturday morning. Their reasoning was that a guy had broken a derailleur on it and none of their crew was able to ride it. That and it was dangerous. Fair call, but I wasn;t impressed. I can't clean it either, but that means you have to get better.
One thing to move the log, but so far?
Might have to put it back eh?


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

I was pretty annoyed about it too but didn't show it, but politely told the guys that there would be a few disappointed people. Mitch was fit to be tied!

Put it back? I'll be in that...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Not surprised that Mitch was upset too. I used to get through it pretty regularly recently. We should put it back, but have to be mindful that we don't want to start a war either. Maybe give it an extra 2 inches clearance?


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Not surprised that Mitch was upset too. I used to get through it pretty regularly recently. We should put it back, but have to be mindful that we don't want to start a war either. Maybe give it an extra 2 inches clearance?


Put it back and make a detour around for the ladies :thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> 'sit bone measurement device'.


 :shocked:

Looking forward to meeting up with you guys come Xmas. Take a lookie at these North Island trails.....YUMM!

Hanibal Lector track. Hawkes Bay.






makara Peak Wellington






The Peak from Spoke Magazine on Vimeo.

Spoon Hill Wainui






Spoke Contour HD test from Spoke Magazine on Vimeo.

And one of the trails you missed last year on the Porthills. The flying nun :thumbsup:






WoOt!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: 
Sweet mother of god. Those vids are awsome.

You should be banned for showing stuff like that when most of us have to catch a plane to get there.

My ride this arvo is going to feel boring now.......


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Ben_M said:


> :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:
> Sweet mother of god. Those vids are awsome.
> 
> You should be banned for showing stuff like that when most of us have to catch a plane to get there.
> ...


It's mental here


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

It's fair to say that I'm looking forward to my visit:thumbsup: The trails are WICKED.:devil:



ilostmypassword said:


> It's mental here


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> It's mental here


Dont believe you!
Ill have to come for a look myself  :thumbsup:

*wakes up*


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

ilostmypassword said:


> It's mental here


In the last five minutes, I've managed to pack my bags, booked a taxi to the airport and a flight to Wellington, say goodbye to the family, and jizzed in my pants...not all necessarily in that order.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

I'll probably be doing this ride...the scenery inland from Apollo Bay will be amazing.

http://www.rainforestride.com

Anyone else doing it?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

PuddleDuck said:


> I'll probably be doing this ride...


Those trails look weird ... waht's all that black stuff covering them?


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

nuclear_powered, thanks for the kind offer of a ride and perhaps bring Hud with you. Hud should do a proper ride here, not just a scoot through a sterile pine plantation that he did during his last visit. To get the feel for here.

n_p. the BNT around home is my training track, but for a special ride it is a bit suburban.

Would you fancy a ride on the other side of the Brindies? Like a leisurely two day ride into one of the huts, into either Oldfield's, Pocket Saddle or Cooleman Homestead, starting with a driveto Yaouk. Yaouk is about an hour and a half drive south of Tharwa. Klaus Hueneke the Historian and author reckons that, "Yaouk, where the crows fly backwards." The ride north from Yaouk to Oldfields, is along the BNT for part of the way, then onto the Alpine Walking Track.

There is a narrow valley where the BNT runs between the Scabby Range and Mount Morgan (both 1,800+ peaks) in the Bimbiri Wilderness that I haven't done yet called the Lone Pine trail that leads to Oldfields hut. Into Coolamine is about 30-35 k's ride each way. The ridges here are the ACT and NSW's most pristine sub alpine environment, which I've been reading about, and which I find most appealing. I was thinking of doing this ride just before Xmas. I doubt I'll see anyone during the ride. There is no vehicle access in this area at all, apart from possibly a lost park ranger. I doubt that I see anyone.

Here are some shots from a reccy to the area when I came down through the Bimbiri Wilderness at Leura Gap and I went into Pocket's and Coolamine and back to Corin Dam over Mary's Hill and Mount Jackson.

Bimberi Wilderness looking toward the Jagungal Wilderness (left horizon) and to Kosciusko on the Main Range (centre horizon). Still showing some snow.










There is some wild country here, well worth the effort. Clarke Gorge and the peak of Mount Murray.










The Keyhole cave on Caves Creek. The track goes up the hill beside the rock face on the right.










This trip is an exploratory trip. I've no true idea of what the tracks, originally bridal tracks, from the south at Yaouk are like. The tracks should be something like these next four shots, in places. These shots are from the last trip when, I came down-hill through Leura Gap and on to Coolamine.










The next two shots are of the old wool road near Coolamine east of the Cooleman Plain.




























One of the reasons for wanting to go back to Coolamine is I've not taken a classic image of Bimberi's frost plains after several trips. Perhaps the area is too complex to capture in just a single image. This coming Saturday I might do a ride into Oldfield's hut and reccy the place. I have a shot of Coolamine on my dA site ... https://wildwassa.deviantart.com/art/Coolamine-at-Cooleman-117812867

Warren.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Ben_M said:


> My ride this arvo is going to feel boring now.......


Well no, no it wasn't. Dont know if those vids inspired me or the fact that I really wanted a ride but I had a great ride. Felt strong for the first time on a bike possibly since Feb. Pretty much on the edge the whole way when descending which meant I had a few close calls but luckily I kept it upright. Found some new trails which were made for a race 2 weeks ago, some of it was not too bad. Got back to the car with about 5 mins of daylight left. Bring on the Gravity 12hr next weekend!

Resting on some of the new single track



















Wagga heading for darkness










The setting sun










Gully switchbacks










Follow the arrow










Till next time


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Alias Pauly said:


> Put it back and make a detour around for the ladies :thumbsup:


That's the ticket! Thanks Paul.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Great shots Warren, you have some lovely country up there for sure...

Chris


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Chris, it would be good to spend more time riding in Victoria. The State is truly beautiful. East Gippsland and Croajingalong (especially) just blow me away. Big forests with big trees are my favourite places and the huge sand patch areas south of Mallacoota are extraordinary, yet I don't often manage to visit them, certainly not as much as I'd like to. I get to visit Gippsland Lakes twice a year, sailing. Getting to know places well in Victoria, I guess I'm saving up, until I feel like finishing-up my working days.

There is no shortage of wild places to ride into in this neck of the bush, that's for sure. Living here keeps distracting me from travelling too far south ... and it saves petrol.



















Warren.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Headed to Pommi by myself Sunday morning. Really felt like riding with someone but the days of the Sunday morning groups rides are well gone so my best option was to see someone out at Pommi and join them. Best way to find someone is to ride the track in reverse, it worked and I ran into my friend Angela. Rode with Ange for a bit and when we got to the gate another mate Greg was arriving so off I went with him for a lap. Went home and jumped straight into the kiddy pool.

Was nice to have some unexpected company to ride with for a change.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Ben_M said:


> Went home and jumped straight into the kiddy pool. Was nice to have some unexpected company for a change.


Was your mate Greg awkward about this? Or is it one of those larger kiddy pools?


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> Headed to Pommi by myself Sunday morning. Really felt like riding with someone but the days of the Sunday morning groups rides are well gone so my best option was to see someone out at Pommi and join them. Best way to find someone is to ride the track in reverse, it worked and I ran into my friend Angela. Rode with Ange for a bit and when we got to the gate another mate Greg was arriving so off I went with him for a lap. Went home and jumped straight into the kiddy pool.
> 
> Was nice to have some unexpected company for a change.


You're in Wagga , yeah? Not Greg Day the Beagle Boy?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Was your mate Greg awkward about this? Or is it one of those larger kiddy pools?


Holly S*&t . Note to self, do not add bits to the end of posts without reading it again. I think I will fix that...

Yes it is the one and only Beagle Boy, although he is 'without Beagle' atm. Is he that famous?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

post fail


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I did a reccy and a water drop on the weekend, for a longer trip that I'm planning. No one else has been on this short cut track that links fire trails, for a long while.

The track was so unused that I felt like a virgin rider again ...










... but having no luck finding one, I kept riding.

I've read several track reports this week about riders running out of water when crossing the Bimberi Wilderness, always on their return route. That is easily fixed with a bit of prep and a couple of supply drops.

Warren.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> Holly S*&t . Note to self, do not add bits to the end of posts without reading it again. I think I will fix that...
> 
> Yes it is the one and only Beagle Boy, although he is 'without Beagle' atm. Is he that famous?


His fame has spread far and wide, but actually we go back to the Fireball Worlds, Frankston, 1982, and he's helped me as a rally service crew many times when Dean Price has been co-driving.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

More CHCH trails......

got to love rides after work eh....






Rad to the power of Sick from Toby Nowland-Foreman on Vimeo.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Yesterday arvo saw me, my 17 year old stepson and one of his mates head out for a "cruisey ride" on some dirt tracks and swoopy singletrack nearby.

His mate is a bit of a whippet, a bit competitive and goes pretty well on his NRS1 - first climb saw this kid throw down on me so it was on. Not long after that my young bloke was heaving at the side of the trail.... 

We later had some fun on a couple of nice sections of downhill double and singletrack with some nice arced corners, small jumps and a few hairpins. Top fun.

Just as we arrived back home my young bloke noticed the back tyre on his KHS was a bit wallowy and he'd picked up a flat on the way home. But at least he made it.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Yesterday arvo saw me, my 17 year old stepson and one of his mates head out for a "cruisey ride" on some dirt tracks and swoopy singletrack nearby.
> 
> His mate is a bit of a whippet, a bit competitive and goes pretty well on his NRS1 - first climb saw this kid throw down on me so it was on. Not long after that my young bloke was heaving at the side of the trail....
> 
> ...


nice. so how was the dually? PICS please!!!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> nice. so how was the dually? PICS please!!!


Yeah, goes well thanks mate. Very happy. There's a thread with some pics and my initial impressions a few threads down the page.

Trying to get the old riding posse back into action over the summer here, should be fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Left Cog at 4:50am this morning. Headed up into Silvan. Felt a bit flat for the first 2 hours or so. Did Magpie, Yabang in reverse, Bakers Dozen, Uphill Switchbacks, then down track 12 (I think) and over to Barges Rd & all the way up Bartlett track, down Black Hole, then the rollover track, Steve's track inbetween Magpie & Ribs in reverse, then Ribs followed by the lower aquaduct track. 3 Hours all up, and felt pretty good by the end of it.

Apologies to all the spiders whose breakfast I ruined.

Some sh!tty pics...

First part of Yabang and the first light coming through









Onto Bakers. Just before here I managed to startle something black and about 60cm tall which sprinted off down the hill about 30m in front of me. My guess is a feral cat, but damn, it was big. Moved like a cat anyway.









Uphill switchbacks.









First rays.









Switchbacks still.









Was a nice morning, with huge variation in temperature throughout the ride.

Happy now.


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

*Gravity 12 Hour*

Yesterday was the Gravity 12 Hour at Rosewhite, near Myrtleford, Victoria.

It was hot, dry and dusty. The track was much looser than earlier years. A lot of the course was burnt out in the fires this year so lots of trees were gone and there was lots of ash in the dust. You could pick the soloists by the black dust they were covered in.























































More photos at https://paulbr.smugmug.com/MTB/Races/Gravity-12-Hour-2009/


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Great photos. Looks like a fast, flowing track. 
Was it like that the whole way? Or is there single track technical parts?


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah Gravity four me too, track was really sketchy on the gravity drop, i took one high speed OTB, but the highlight for the week away was a 4 2hr+ rides at Big Hill, Now for a easy day on the bike so i can hit the local trails ready for Kona, I Love November events central.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Great photos everyone.

Couple of hours in the local steeps for me - one "almost" stack when my front wheel went under and one pinch flat on the back. Otherwise lots of fun. Wildflowers are out, and it's drying out real fast. Couple of lizards scurried across in front at various points. 

Of all things, I passed two other Cannondale riders (it might be like where you buy a Mini, then notice them everywhere?) and a woman running in the bush, who I must say had an awesome six pack on her.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Gravity pairs for me. I did the start lap and got back literally covered in dust and ash from the Black Saturday fires. Sunscreen and sweat in the congestion of the first lap was a recipe for filth.
I did five laps and Lawrie four before we pulled the pin mid arvo for a while as it was so hot. We had a break for an hour or two and then both did another lap. We decided to relax and enjoy the day and I'm glad we did this rather than soldier on.
I was certainly off the boil as John Lawrie and Ches all did faster best laps than me but at least I did the most laps.
Ben_M popped by a number of times:thumbsup: and there were quite a few locals/Cog riders there inc. Duncan, Shannon, Rik and Paul etc.
Only one pic of me in Paulb's pics (thanks PaulB - hope you don't mind me putting this up) Lawrie (blue shirt) holding my bike at the start. Will have more pics later when they are gathered in.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Gravity 12hr, team of 3. Awsome weekend. Soo much fun. Will never do the fling over this one again. Great to catch up with Hud, John & PaulB.

Hud did his best to disguise his face










Funny face










Why it was so dirty










Who said it was dirty










Some people were plain just silly



















or fast



















Paul AKA "gravity" doin it the easy way.










My full gallery can be found here

P.S. Did anyone else's team manage 16 laps, huh, huh huh Slow and steady wins the race, well gets 22nd in class. it could have been 17 laps as our last rider went through after 11:58, but I was up next and I had already showered

P.P.S. Hud and John, I may not be coming down now, but ill keep you updated.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Yep, I went to the Gravity too. As others have said, it was hot, dry and dusty! Had a great day though. I was in a team of three and we were doing pretty nicely at around 16th place until we decided to call it a day after 14 laps. I think we ended up 31st or so. Not that it matters, we were only there for fun.

I took both my 29er SS and Rush dually. I did two laps on the Rush at 41:## and three laps on the singlespeed at 38:##. Best lap was 38:07, very happy with that. I didn't expect to be so much quicker on the singlespeed but there you go. Ches and I had a nice bit of rivalry for quickest lap on the team. I went out all guns firing on my last lap trying to beat his 38:01 but ended up cramping badly in both legs so it was not to be! 

A great weekend.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

So what do you do after working all day in 36 degree heat? Go for a training ride. After booking in for the 100km Otway Od. I thought I better start riding a few more hills, so left home with the idea of heading up to Poplar track at Silvan. Took a turn onto Bartlett track heading for the summit, but that was wrong, too much grunt required on a SS. My riding shoes also make good walking shoes! Made it to the top without further ado. Decending at speed at dusk is great for working on your braking reflexs as 3 wallabys, 2 lyrebirds, numerous rabbits and possums all tried to join in the fun. Except for about a quarter of the way down 'Poplar', the rest of the track is clear of trees, so an exhillarating decent was had:thumbsup: . 
Leason 1. Took a 1.5litre back pack of fluids and run out about 7k's before home.
Leason 2. The insects! They were out in plague proporsions so next time I'll wear specs.
All up about 33k ride. Arrived home at 9pm and the thermometer still read 24 degrees


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I took 2 litres on Sunday when I rode in the morning up there John, and ran out on the lower aquaduct track.

Insects? I could not believe the noise and sheer massive numbers of flies. It nearly totally destroyed the serenity of the place at dawn.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Carver, a ride like that one above might be the go for tonight I'm thinking.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Had Rd1 of the summer crit series last night which I am co-organiser. Great turnout with over 30 riders. The guy that won it raced in board shorts, flat pedals and a very strange upright riding position. He knocked off some strong riders! It was his first ever Mtb race. Its great to see this type of stuff but im hoping he can make it to the next one where hopefully the big guns will show. Have to run the next one but I get to finally ride the one after.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Did Crits at Warrandyte last night
Track was same as last year - I recalled the pain at about the 15 min mark
Great fun though really casual atmosphere Snags and cokes afterwards what more could you want - Oh Yeah fitness!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*She's a warm one.....*

Did the "Casper Loop" out at Blue Lake this morning with N_P.

Good little loop, very impressed. Enjoyed myself much more than the last time i was there. My only complaint is that the Bike Gods don't seem to like me when i'm out there. I always ride like a tool.

Wal.


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

Took the wifey around the Kurrajong trails at the Youies. Her 2nd time out there and she's doing great! She's still trying to build up confidence on some parts though, but overall i'm very proud!  

Her favourite trail there is the shorter 5KM trail that i always forget the name of (the one that heads towards the old westernplantation then back to the carpark)


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Silvan*

Mitch and I did a little jaunt up to Silvan this morning. We got around 4km away from the cars and I broke a seat rail meaning a trip back to the cars where luckily Mitch had a spare saddle. A nice little irony here. I have been pestering Mitch for a long time for his WTB saddle with Salsa embroidery (only available OEM) So it was fit this or cancel the ride. So now my ala carte has a salsa saddle
Anyway a nice ride, though alittle hot and sticky. Very lush and beuatiful up there at the moment. Drying out quickly though.

Edit: oh yeah did some trail maintainence as well.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks like a great place to ride. Where abouts in Aus is that?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Melbourne. In the leafy east.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice.

It's dried out super quick hereabouts, given how green it was a month ago. This sudden hot spell has brought all the reptiles out and stumpy tails and blue tongues can be seen on or near the trails now.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice pix Hud. Lookin forward to riding the loop you described to me.


----------



## Johnny Come Lately (Jul 31, 2007)

I Like Dirt said:


> Did Crits at Warrandyte last night
> Track was same as last year - I recalled the pain at about the 15 min mark
> Great fun though really casual atmosphere Snags and cokes afterwards what more could you want - Oh Yeah fitness!


Dirt crits in Warrandyte? Where, where, where...and when (if again)?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Mitch and I did a little jaunt up to Silvan this morning. We got around 4km away from the cars and I broke a seat rail meaning a trip back to the cars where luckily Mitch had a spare saddle. A nice little irony here. I have been pestering Mitch for a long time for his WTB saddle with Salsa embroidery (only available OEM) So it was fit this or cancel the ride. So now my ala carte has a salsa saddle
> Anyway a nice ride, though alittle hot and sticky. Very lush and beuatiful up there at the moment. Drying out quickly though.
> 
> Edit: oh yeah did some trail maintainence as well.


Looks lush as:thumbsup:

Does mitch have issues with his ITB by any chance? The "tight tape" on his legs below the knee is a old runners trick to stop ITB related stuff...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, his knees are playing up a bit. He used to use tape when trekking and is using it now to stabilise his knees.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*No riding today.....*

...... but, I did help Nuclear_Powered put two new windows in the front of his house.

Good bit of hard yakka.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

waldog said:


> ...... but, I did help Nuclear_Powered put two new windows in the front of his house.
> 
> Good bit of hard yakka.


Pics or it didn't happen

There needs to be an off topic thread for this sort of stuff. We all want to see the windows.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> There needs to be an off topic thread for this sort of stuff. We all want to see the windows.


There will be pics .... as soon as I find my micro USB cable.

Waldog, you're a f**ken legend for helping out today mate. Above and beyond.

Looking forward to getting out midweek for a spin ... maybe head back out Blue Lake way and see what Cowpat's been up to (I noticed you filled in that hole by the way).


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I chipped a whole heap of plaster off the walls in one of the bedrooms, whoops, that thread hasn't started yet. 

Took the Hardtail out to Pomi for a spin (my trail bike is getting a $300 service ) I felt flatter than the Hay Plains, legs had nothing and my tummy was not great. I ended up just fluffing about and tried to work out how to link up a few different trails as I want to work out the longest track possible out there. I started to feel better by the end of the ride and I found a few tough climbs to get a bit of a workout.

Ive been seeing a few of these out there recently. (at the bottom of the tree in the middle of the picture) Camera photo does not do much for colour but he/she had really great colours.










3hr ride, no idea how far.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Ben_M said:


> I chipped a whole heap of plaster off the walls in one of the bedrooms, whoops, that thread hasn't started yet.


Ahh to the contrary.......

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=571972

Wal.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

waldog said:


> Ahh to the contrary.......
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=571972
> 
> Wal.


Well look at that.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

My wife got her first bike on the weekend and even though Sundays ride was short, was flippin awesome to be out with the whole family... wife and kid.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

*Warrandyte Dirt Crits*



Johnny Come Lately said:


> Dirt crits in Warrandyte? Where, where, where...and when (if again)?


Here's a link - Still 5 rounds to go
http://www.ftf.com.au/news/?IntCatId=20&IntContId=1411
Cheers


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Looking forward to getting out midweek for a spin ... maybe head back out Blue Lake way and see what Cowpat's been up to (I noticed you filled in that hole by the way).


Yeah, didn't want anyone to fall into there... sorry no plans except clear those three trees that have fallen across the track, especially that one on the big whoops. Rollovers schmollovers.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Bloody hell, first ride with this new top and this happens.










A bit of wind saw some trees and branches down here yesterday - I tried to squeeze past one such obstacle on a skinny bit of track beside a a water race, and the branch reached out and grabbed me.

"A couple of inches off the sleeves if you please, Mr Grainger."


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Bloody hell, first ride with this new top and this happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen that happen a few times where the logos fight. It ain't pretty.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

This was the Fargo's first singletrack outing even though I've clocked up close to 1500KM's on it. It was awesome on the fireroads/ small climbs but I'm not a 29er fan for the twisty stuff and know that I won't ever be.

Pretty warm here too at 30degs which seems to have caught the locals off guard as it came in quick- and has now left just as swiftly 

Got to love air con though  (and yes- I'm wearing lycra....... as its great to run in )


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Got to love air con though  (and yes- I'm wearing lycra....... as its great to run in )


From 3 days ago.


ilostmypassword said:


> I used to wear lycra back then too. It was my ghey period....


:skep: 
Relapse eh?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Nothing wrong with being a bit ghey is there Hud?


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

Went out to Wombat yesterday. Possibly one of the best rides i've been on for at least 12 months. The scenery was spectactular since they did the burn-off and everything. Amazing blend of lush bush with burnt out sections and fallen leaves covering major sections of track. Got to watch and Echidna do it's thing for 10 minutes as well, which i've never seen before - was oblivious to our presence - they are quite funny little creatures! Plus, i had one of those days where everything just clicked. I felt great on the bike and could of gone another lap except the rain started just as we got back to the car so we called it a day.

For anyone who hasn't been to Wombat yet, you really must go (maybe wait a week now with all the rain we had overnight). I rate it as one of the best singletracks around - my face is still sore from all the grinning i was doing yesterday


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey Beenee,

Are all of the trails open? I was up there last weekend, and I had to divert around one section because it was literally blocked with branches due to the burning off.

Did a couple of hours down at the You Yangs yesterday. Was amazing in the rain with the low cloud and different grip conditions.

Was Hoping for a big ride at lysty today...but the rain has put an end to that 



beenee98 said:


> Went out to Wombat yesterday. Possibly one of the best rides i've been on for at least 12 months. The scenery was spectactular since they did the burn-off and everything. Amazing blend of lush bush with burnt out sections and fallen leaves covering major sections of track. Got to watch and Echidna do it's thing for 10 minutes as well, which i've never seen before - was oblivious to our presence - they are quite funny little creatures! Plus, i had one of those days where everything just clicked. I felt great on the bike and could of gone another lap except the rain started just as we got back to the car so we called it a day.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't been to Wombat yet, you really must go (maybe wait a week now with all the rain we had overnight). I rate it as one of the best singletracks around - my face is still sore from all the grinning i was doing yesterday


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm not sure where I rode yesterday. I know it was in the gorge country to the SE of the Wanganderry Tableland. I don't think that I was in Nattai NP or Jellore SF or the Kanangra-Boyd Wilderness. I didn't see a single NSW NP&W Sydney Catchment Authority sign, warning of fines for crossing the no-go bike zone. This area is generally littered with no-go signs. Not seeing catchment signs was a relief from Wally World, yesterday morning.

I didn't ride for long, only in the early morning. By 9am there wasn't a dry stitch on me. With the extreme fire danger here and west of the Divide, and a big fire in the Blue Mountains near Lydsdale and another 140 fires burning across the state, I didn't go too far from the vehicle. Yesterday, I drank non-stop. My fluid intake yesterday possibly topped 10 lts. It was extremely hot come mid day.

Shots from yesterday, when I could see through the trees.










Early morning the sky was eerie but relatively smoke free (below). Come 4pm visibility was much reduced and dropping rapidly. By 4.30 the sky was so yellow it was looking like a weak sunset.










I found a couple of good rock slabs that I followed for short distances, again, not wanting to get too far from the car, in case I smelled smoke. I found signs of logging chains dragged across rocks on a couple of slabs well off the fire trails. Scars (probably) from hauling-out Red Cedar. I was most likely on old snig tracks used by loggers.










When I found this faint track (below), I thought of a Wombat and it was one. The track lead to a burrow. I doubt whether many people have come here and dug burrows.




























The potential to ride here is huge. The photos look like bush but they are really about the expanses of sandstone hidden beneath the canopy. This is certainly a place to return to when the temps are coolers. After that win, I drove around looking for access to a few other places that I've wanted to check-out, but without much luck. The authorities had already put up their heavy handed signs.

Well you would want to be a incorrigible re-offender to make it worth your time visiting this country. So you felt like you were only being fined say, a maximum of only $11 per visit?










*"This area is under surveillance"* ... pig's arse it is.

Warren.


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

PuddleDuck said:


> Hey Beenee,
> 
> Are all of the trails open? I was up there last weekend, and I had to divert around one section because it was literally blocked with branches due to the burning off.
> 
> ...


Yep they are definately open. I did see a couple of spots that had some freshly cut logs so maybe someone cleaned them up over the past week?
I also checked this website: http://www.wombatmtb.com/site/ to confirm it was open before the ride.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Wild Wassa,

As usual, fantastic shots and detail about your 'back yard', just love them.They really capture the ruggedness of the region which I've always found appealling and very Australian. Hope you can keep dogding the authorities to bring us more of this visual smorgasboard.
Out of interest, how far, tipically, are these 'no go, bring legs only' signs from the bodies of water that they are a catchment for?

Cheers,
John


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Ran a skills day for the MTB Club. We had a little over 30 turn up which was pretty good. I took the most confident group for a shoter modified lap of the 6hr track. One thing I have to do is get much fitter for the next one. I would do a demo and try and explain it but I was too busy puffing.

Its always good when you hear someone say that something they learnt has helped them a lot.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Carver96er, I don't dodge the authorities. I communicate with them often and they often cut me some slack, even with the bike. I just prefer to be where no one else is, that is what gives the impression that I'm an anarchist rider.

These "bring legs only" signs can be as close as 5-6 kilometres at the ghost town Yerranderie or as far away as 40-50+ near Mount Werong, for the catchment of Lake Burragorang in Kanangara-Boyd . That's as the Little Ravens fly. As the creeks flow, the distances can be far greater ... by 10s of kilometres particularly near mount Werong and along fire trails like Scott's Main Range.

From a recent reccy of the Jooriland Range and the Yootik Plateau.










The Great Escarpment here in the SE from Kanangra-Boyd, through Ettrema and Budawang, into the Deua-Woila south to Brogo is extraordinary wild country. Well worth visiting .

The northern entrance to the Valley of the Monoliths and Seven Gods Pinnacles, Budawang Wilderness.










Warren.

PS, Another image from Saturday's quick exploratory trip is on my dA gallery ... https://wildwassa.deviantart.com/art/On-the-Slab-Black-Bob-s-Creek-144565195


----------



## bunchie34 (Nov 2, 2009)

I did my hard yards this weekend.

Forrest on the MTB Skills course with Jess & Norm Douglas on Saturday getting a heads up on some of the 24 hour trails for next weekend plus bits of the Otway loop for next year, then the Tri X Duathlon at the You Yangs on Sunday.

Glad I'm a mountain biker, can't run worth a damn but I can ride a bit better than some of the folks who took on the duo, helped me make up a lot of time and places!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, got back from an interesting morning session a short time ago. For starters it had been chucking it down since about 2:30 a.m. when an apalling thunderclap woke the whole house and set the dog off. By 9:30 it had pretty much stopped and my mate Wade, who does quite a few roadie miles, and I headed onto the sopping tracks. 

Within half an hour the bikes were putrid but it was great fun, and thankfully still clouded over. The humidity would have gone off the scale if the sun had come out. The bush smells great after a good rain - eucalyptus scent all through the place and with birds happily chirping in celebration at all the water. 

I almost had a big get-off on a steep, rocky descent coming down the back end of what's called One Tree Hill - a patch of slick wet clay took the front wheel off possum spotting. Wade was in the same boat and happy that he was running his big plugger tyres. My Rendez and Monorail held up surprisingly well. 

We had to stop and patch a sidewall on Wade's front tyre, an axe head having cut a half inch hole. At this point a young bloke on a Klein hardtail pulls up for a chat and it turns out to be pro roadie Zac Dempster. So he came along for the rest of our ride which was pretty cool. Real friendly fella and he seemed to enjoy the trails. :thumbsup: 

I have to say that I struggled to keep up with the pair, especially on the long, steep climbs where I just could not keep up a cadence like theirs. I didn't feel too bad, being the oldest of the posse and having been off the bike all winter.

Covered in mud we got home and hosed off Wade's Anthem LE and my Rush, whereupon the skies opened and chucked it down for the next hour, overflowing drains and washing crap all over the roads. 

The rain is much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Silvan at Dawn*

Well, early morning. To beat the rain we headed off early but we didn't beat the humidity.

John Wright and John Wright at the Cog.


Sweat-a-rama a the top of Bartlett track. Very humid.
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2708/4134738195_936247d5eb_o.jpg"

Golf course track. A little cooler up here, and the the scenery beautiful.
<a href=https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2713/4134738199_8bc50da8ab_o.jpg"

JW junior on Golf Course trk.
<a href=

One of the many stops for ph. calls for these three business men. Mostly, "Where are you?" calls from clients.
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2676/4134738203_287b21632e_o.jpg"

Brothers on their 29ers.
<a href=

Kings of the Mountain. The area behind is where we had been riding. At this point we shook our heads in wonder at why no MTBR people want to come out here...:nono: 
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2750/4134741867_f840ee3de4_o.jpg"

A trail that we hadn't done in years. Nice!
<a href=

Afterwards, back to the Cog for a coffee and muffin. Also a chat with Steve and Steve.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Hud said:


> Edit: trying to figure out how to do the flickr linking thing...


Right pic the pic (unless its your account, then there is a bar at the bottom with the location) go to properties, copy the address and use the insert image icon on this forum and paste it into there.

Make sense?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Got it sorted thanks Ben.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Great pics Hud, and a great ride this morning it was indeed. Silvan is the greatest. My fave place to ride.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Hud and John,
Yeh, great ride guys. Except for the sweatfest it was a great day to be out amongst it. The 'bikes above the heads' says it all! It's good to have the pics to show my son what he missed out on,he,he.Thanks again.
Went on the Cog ride that evening as well but didn't leave enough in the 'tank' to do the ride justice. Had a couple of silly falls and bailed out half way along the lower aqueduct trail on the way home. 
There were 5 new faces at the Cog ride (one dropping out due to a mechanical at the very start). A couple of the guys clearly knew how to handle a bike and cranked up the pace which left the rest of us gasping for air! Great to have them all along.Felt like I'd done a 6 hour solo by the time I got home.
Cheers.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Six of us made the trip out to Silvan this morning in threatening conditions. Ben_M, Duncan, John W, 2 Seans, and myself. Steady rain overnight made the tracks a little slippery, but the rain itself held off for the most part of the ride.

We rode the upper aquaduct track, Magpie, Baker's Dozen (where John & Sean had to depart for work), Steve's uphill switchbacks, the downhill track, Yabang in reverse, back onto Magpie, Ribs and then Ben & I did the lower aquaduct track while Duncan & Sean returned to the cars.

There were a few mechanical issues, including Duncan's broken rear derailleur in the first km (kudos to Sean for having a spare bike in his tool bag  ), my magic self removing bar grips (which resulted in an undignified tumble on Baker's) and a few other miscellaneous loose items.

Thanks to Ben for making the trip out to Silvan :thumbsup: and all the rest for turning up in what was less than favourable condidtions.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Glad you guys had fun, not glad that i couldn't join you.

Safe trip home Ben.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks like fun ! I'll have to come along when I get a spare day on a weekend...

Andrew H ( as in Mrs H) , me ,my brother and Brett H did the Kona 24, seriously wet! I've never ridden in mud like that , it was an experience to say the least...in fact maybe the less said the better, but I'd love to do it again next year ! That's all I'm going to type with 3 hours sleep can't wait for 7:30 and bed !


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

sleep well, its now 8:11 and im hanging on 8:30 and my sleepy time, wet is an under statement I now have two bikes to completely pulled down and cleaned then dry the tent, but i had some great fun


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

We headed to Kona as casnell mentioned; the guys played in the mud and came away smiling.. The 4 year old boy and I rode between the footy club & caravan park quite a few times and managed to miss the rain most of the time. I am hanging to get back to Forrest soon what an awesome spot!!


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Would Brett H be Brett Henderson?


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

One and the same


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

"Bing!"

That's great. Say hello to Brett for me. Tell him to get up to Silvan when he can.


----------



## bunchie34 (Nov 2, 2009)

Kona 24 Hour for me too. Absolutely knackered but we hit our target result of top ten in the mens supersixes, coming in 9th. Very pleased.

Muddy? I hardly noticed......:eekster:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Six of us made the trip out to Silvan this morning in threatening conditions. Ben_M, Duncan, John W, 2 Seans, and myself. Steady rain overnight made the tracks a little slippery, but the rain itself held off for the most part of the ride.


Yeah thanks for the ride guys very enjoyable. I nick named Silvan Cornetto, 'No Boring Bits'. A lot of fun with well built trails and some nice features to match. The trails were in pretty good nick considering the amount of rain.

My first time riding socially with Single Speeders, you guy make me sick (what I really mean is jealous ).

Thanks to Steve for organising the ride and letting me following him to the freeway:thumbsup: Also nice to meet Carver96er and all the other non MTBR guys. I did take a bit of Silvan home with me, about 2kgs of mud which got washed off at 8.30 that night after I got home.

Im sure ill be back again one day.

See you in Canberra in July next year Steve


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Took the new Big Kahuna for a 15km spin out at Lysty to test it out... flippin unbelieveable! This bike is quick, solid and rails corners. Couldn't be happier. Lots of kms ahead.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool. Sounds like everyone is happy. Enjoy the new bike chum. Like you said you must get it down to mingle with the COG crew's bikes sometime.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Ben_M said:


> My first time riding socially with Single Speeders, you guy make me sick (what I really mean is jealous ).


Easy fixed. If you can't beat 'em, join 'em.

Glad you enjoyed our backyard, Ben. We like it too.  Did you get a coffee and muffin at the Cog?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

John© said:


> Easy fixed. If you can't beat 'em, join 'em.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed our backyard, Ben. We like it too.  Did you get a coffee and muffin at the Cog?


Think I'd need about 6 months of interval training to be able to ride single speed up any sort of hill atm. Went out to the shed tonight to change pedels onto the road bike to do some intervals before work some time and thought nar, think ill just go for a mtb ride. :thumbsup:

Had a mango smoothy and muffin . Thought it was against the rules to ride and not buy anything from cog. 

I think there are plenty more trails out there to explore, so ill have to come back.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

John© said:


> "Bing!"
> 
> That's great. Say hello to Brett for me. Tell him to get up to Silvan when he can.


Shall do, the ride pics from Sunday look great!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Early pre-work ride this morning (5.30am start). Beautiful morning for a ride.

Climb up through a goldern paddock










Descent along the fence line


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Great photos. First one is a stunner.
I had an early morning ride myself the other day to beat the heat. Enjoyed it alot.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Joel,
Was hoping for it to turn out something like it did. Allthough a nicley placed fence post had lots to do with it.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Ben_M said:


> Thanks Joel,
> Was hoping for it to turn out something like it did. Allthough a nicley placed fence post had lots to do with it.


Got to love those fence posts! Nice orange "glow" too- very "aussie"


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Not the weekend.. but we headed out to Warrandyte tonight for the Chase the Crits - MrH raced, the boy and I watched/hung out then did a lap afterwards.. Good, challenging course with lots of variation in it if anyone is looking for a ride next week (and the one after). We met Ilikedirt, too - and he does!


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

MrsH said:


> We met Ilikedirt, too - and he does!


Casnell and Stevo already have 1st hand knowledge of my soil sampling ways!!
Good fun last night weather was perfect


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Great ride this morning with I Like Dirt & a friend of his, Phil, out at Wombat. It was my first time out there (as was ILD's) and was impressed by the nice single track. Some techy sections, nothing overly difficult, but a good ride. We were first out there, but by the time we'd done our first lap, there were quite a few cars there, maybe 15 or so.

Took some snaps of one of the bigger rollovers...





































Great day for a ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Enjoyed the ride mate


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

That's a big front wheel in that first pic Steve. Is that ILD witht the Scary Fast Gloves? Looks like someone else's are lasting 5+ years as well. I have two pairs of them.

Yesterday Duncan and I did 45km at St A. in 3hrs inc. stops. Good to be pushed along.
Bumped into a lurking mtbr member at the shop and had a spin on his Dos Niner. Nice!


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Yep the scary fast gloves are good I wish I had 2 more
That's a lab gear Moto top too - really versatile
Both got at great prices when the closed up a couple of years back


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Just a bit of singletrack trail hacking for me.

Got home from my ride and pulled the Kenda Cortez 2.2's off after only two rides - they are so much slower than the 2.1 Maxxis Rendez / Monorail combo and have no more grip. And at low pressure they wallow and crab - not much point having a large carcass if you can't run it soft, eh?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

15kms loop of Birdlands Reserve area with some mammoth hills (well for me) and some nice downhills to match... only problem being the downhill has been recoverd in sharp fist sized granite, slippery as all heck. Was fun as though for a short ride.

Hey can anyone tell me when the COG rides are over summer? I'm way out of the loop.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

All racked up for a gentle 150km spin in Southern Tassie. Mainly backroads, with a few pub stops


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

chumbox said:


> Hey can anyone tell me when the COG rides are over summer? I'm way out of the loop.


Chum, the regular Cog Cafe rides are Thursday evening at 6:30. Keep an eye on the forum though, and you might see local rides organised at other times.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

KiwiJohn said:


> All racked up for a gentle 150km spin in Southern Tassie. Mainly backroads, with a few pub stops


Look forward to some nice pics. Nice bike. Which Ti frame is that?


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, that's as far as the camera got before the battery died. The frame is a 95 DBR Axis TT


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

*AM ride at Birdlands*

Right about the time it started raining...:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice rig Chumbox. Some day you'll have to take us for a ride around your local trails.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> Nice rig Chumbox. Some day you'll have to take us for a ride around your local trails.


They're not technical and are probably 80% fireroads until you hit Lysterfield but it's local so I can't complain  Great area to explore, found a new singletrack trail this morning but couldn't follow it due to time constraints and I had no idea where it went.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

*Beechworth MTB Park*

Spent some sunny days last weekend in Beechworth as a bit of a pre-Christmas break. Here's some pictures from the Beechworth MTB Park. It's great. There's a 10 km cross-country loop, fully marked out, plus a nice 1 km downhill track and a short jumps track with some easy-for-the-beginner tabletop jumps (sorry no pics of the jumps).


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

cowpat said:


> Spent some sunny days last weekend in Beechworth as a bit of a pre-Christmas break. Here's some pictures from the Beechworth MTB Park. It's great. There's a 10 km cross-country loop, fully marked out, plus a nice 1 km downhill track and a short jumps track with some easy-for-the-beginner tabletop jumps (sorry no pics of the jumps).


Those tracks look amazing!!!


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

*Rowdy Flat*

Rowdy Flat, about 20 km from Beechworth, was a completely different style of ride...some fun structures to play on, great stuff. I did feel a bit nervous *after* I rode the long log ride...veered a little towards the edge and got just a tad worried about the planks breaking off... There's a perimeter track, about 6-8 km in total, plus a big maze of short tracks in the middle. First pic is the access, just so you know you're in the right area if you go.

If you're out around Beechworth I'd also recommend Woolshed Track. It about a 2 km downhill run and an easy ride on the road to get back up to the top. A good fun track with mostly user-friendly downhilly obstacles but needs speed on the top section or it's a bit peddally (sorry no pics, and they wouldn't do it justice anyway).


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

waldog said:


> Those tracks look amazing!!!


It's all great out there...you're gonna have to get out there before you head off. And Castlemaine/Moonlight Flat too. Got any free time over Chrissy?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

cowpat said:


> It's all great out there...you're gonna have to get out there before you head off. And Castlemaine/Moonlight Flat too. Got any free time over Chrissy?


I most definitely do my friend. We'll have to lock in a day when "Bob the Builder" isn't working.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Gotta love Beechworth. Was great when I use to live in Wodonga, nice and close. Have never ridden Rowdy Flats (or maybe I have, is that just near Yack?), looks fun!!


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

Been a long time since I've ridden anything worth writing about but this past weekend at Mt Buller was one of the best rides I've ever done! All the trails (fire rd and s/t) are signed and mapped, so hard to get lost 

Started off (for those that know the trail names) on Gang Gangs then out to the picnic table and back before riding up to Spurs and doing the Abom Downhill before riding back up to the village. After lunch, back out to Gang Gangs, Picnic Table again then all the way down the Delatite Valley Trail to Mirimbah. 28.5kms all up and 10 river crossings and 2 very close calls where a little bit too much front brake on a decent had me looking for an easy way to fall.

Definately going back over Summer to explore the Corn Hill s/t


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Ben_M said:


> Have never ridden Rowdy Flats (or maybe I have, is that just near Yack?), looks fun!!


Yep that's it, just out of town. I'm sure there's more out near there - another day...



MTB Dan said:


> ...doing the Abom Downhill before riding back up to the village.


Doing it the hard way...can't wait until the chairlift is open again, but only until Jan 31 this year, gotta be quick.


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes, no chairlift does = hard way!

Just a couple of pics of the terrain in the Delatite Valley. I was having too much fun on the s/t to stop and take pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow! Awesome.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Wow! Awesome.


+1 to this... water crossings are where its at!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I went for a bit of a ride out past Braidwood, but before I did, I ran what I was wanting to do past a regional NP info kiosk, ... where they sell the stuffed soft Aussie fauna that is made in China.

I asked several questions about the region specifically the roads, distances of locked gates from track heads and the quality of this remote access. Of which, the person on the phone, could not answer one single question accurately about where I was heading. In fact the Ranger (if that person was one) didn't know any of the roads or where I was requesting information about. Most strange but totally typical of the dumbed-down information NSW NPs now gives out.

All this person was really interested in was collecting statistics about where I was going. Did I carry matches, did I have a tent, did I have a map, a GPS unit, an EPIRB, a compass, how long was I going for? ... and on and on and on.

As the conversation was finishing, the person said, "You must not ride a bike in the new wilderness area." I asked, "What new wilderness?" and then I asked for confirmation on the exact area. The person's reply was,* "the newly created wilderness area as per the new legislation."* Well, that answer was very helpful!

So I avoided this unknown new area that I know nothing about (hopefully) and went into the 225 million year old wilderness that I do know. The newest part of this old wilderness is 80 million years old, even at a relatively fresh age of 80 million years, this area is not at all new ... National Parks administration can keep their new wilderness area for themselves, I really don't care ... because I prefer the really old stuff anyway.

The old wilderness around here still suits me very nicely ... and it has for many years. How can a wilderness now be a newly created wilderness this year? ... I suggest it already was one. How can National Parks have proposed new wilderness areas like North Ettrema ... I also suggest that the gorges there are already a wilderness. It must be some kind of in-house National Parks joke, and one which I just don't get.



















I found something else very odd and open to interpretation (more than usual) on the NP web site. These instructions are about bike access to NSW NPs.



> "You can cycle on many of the park's trails and roads. However, cycling is not permitted on walking tracks (to protect the tracks and the walkers who use them). So what's the difference between a trail and a track? Trails are generally only one lane wide and aren't covered with gravel or any other form of road surface. You can walk or cycle on them."


Where I went was one lane wide and not covered in gravel! In fact the wandering that I was on had plenty of space for wiggle room. This must have been a trail then? ... normally I'd call it a track and what has gravel got to do with anything?

Warren.

PS, Other images from this wandering can be found in the 'Passion' section, "Are you a park rider or a wilderness rider?" In my last post, post #90.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice pics everybody, good to see some Buller stuff - quite different bush ey?
Cowpat, I thought Rowdy Flat was unused these days. I remember asking Paul Fitzgerald about it a year or two ago and he said the area was quite rundown if memory serves me correctly. Was it fairly overgrown?

Speaking of Gang Gang's, I saw a dead male and female pair on the Eastern Freeway a few days ago. Most odd. 
My fave birds, incidently.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

MTB Dan said:


> Yes, no chairlift does = hard way!
> 
> Just a couple of pics of the terrain in the Delatite Valley. I was having too much fun on the s/t to stop and take pics :thumbsup:


HI MTB D,

Is that a Garmin 705? What type of maps have you found to be the best for MTBing?

Cheers


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud said:


> Cowpat, I thought Rowdy Flat was unused these days.


Well the pics speak for themselves...the main tracks are still well defined and there were recent tread marks, so someone's been riding there and keeping it clear. There were even a couple of new-looking Beechworth-MTB-Park-style arrows on the main loop. Some of the minor tracks were overgrown and a couple of the structures were looking a bit weary.

Maybe he was trying to keep you away. Oh yeah, and watch out for snakes (seriously, actually).


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> HI MTB D,
> 
> Is that a Garmin 705? What type of maps have you found to be the best for MTBing?
> 
> Cheers


Have you tried Shonky maps? They work pretty well.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

wingy said:


> Have you tried Shonky maps? They work pretty well.


The Shonkymaps look like they might be pretty good.

I've been using the Tracks4Oz mapset (with 20 m contours) for a few years now and they're very good in the bush/outback.


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

PuddleDuck, yes it is a 705 but for the life of me I cant remember where I got my map software from! :madman: 

Might have a go at the Tracks4oz now. Where do I find it? :skep:


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

Don't want to hijack the thread but yeah the Shonky maps are good. The guy who made them is working on a new set with even more detail. They are super easy to install too.
MTB dan, if you just google tracks4Oz you should have a win. By the way that stuff at Buller looks prime.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

MTB Dan said:


> Might have a go at the Tracks4oz now. Where do I find it? :skep:


You can find a free version here: http://www.gpsoz.com.au/tracks4australia/, though I paid for a version with points-of-interest (names of lesser-known mountains, minor sandhills and stuff) and contours. Shonkymaps looks like it has contours for free. If you're local I can lend you a copy of the T4A mapset to try out. gpsaustralia.net might have some info.

Edit: oops - local to me...northern Melbourne suburbs or typically ride up near St Andrews, Youies, Wombat etc.


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

cowpat said:


> You can find a free version here: http://www.gpsoz.com.au/tracks4australia/, though I paid for a version with points-of-interest (names of lesser-known mountains, minor sandhills and stuff) and contours. Shonkymaps looks like it has contours for free. If you're local I can lend you a copy of the T4A mapset to try out. gpsaustralia.net might have some info.
> 
> Edit: oops - local to me...northern Melbourne suburbs or typically ride up near St Andrews, Youies, Wombat etc.


Thanks cowpat...I'm actually in the Nth Eastern Suburbs (on the way to St Andrews) so local it is.

I'll download that and try it out, looks the goods. I did g00gle it but it only came up with some forum stuff 

Wingy, the trails at Buller were tops, as most of them follow the contours allowing you to travel along a quite a pace (all the while catching flies in your ear-to-ear grin). Buller is a MUST DO, luckily I have 3 weeks off over chrissy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Round 3 of our Summer crit series last night and I actually got to race this one. Started in C grade. Had a great battle with 2 other guys for the first 2 laps with lots of position changing. Then the inevitable happened, I ran out of gas. I backed it off on lap 3 and let 4th place pass me. I stayed within striking distance and on the 4th and final lap I was going to have a go. I cought up to the back of him them the back of the bike started to feel soft, then it started to wobble, "crap", flat tyre with less than 1k to go. Was a shame to flog myself and have that happen so close to home but I stil really enjoyed myself. My Max heart rate was 182 and my average was 173 so it was full on.

Met a couple of new riders who are having a great time and enjoying their new sport. MTBing in Wagga seems to have taken off in the last 6 months with heaps of newbies hitting the trails. There was also 2 loonies on 29in ridgid ss'ers so it looks like the disease is slowly moving north


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> There was also 2 loonies on 29in ridgid ss'ers so it looks like the disease is slowly moving north


There's no cure, you know. And it's highly infectious.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

But they're still loonies:eekster:


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

MTB Dan said:


> Wingy, the trails at Buller were tops, as most of them follow the contours allowing you to travel along a quite a pace (all the while catching flies in your ear-to-ear grin). Buller is a MUST DO, luckily I have 3 weeks off over chrissy. :thumbsup:


Cool! I am in Melbourne for 3 weeks over Xmas and have a trip to Mt Beauty planned for next week. We may scoot over to Buller (It looks like about 250k from Beauty) and see what I can find. Hopefully I can hook up with a couple of the local rides too around Melbourne.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> But they're still loonies:eekster:


Your point being?:skep:

ut: :crazy:


----------



## Benizmo (Nov 16, 2009)

*Mt Buller*

I was up at Buller a few months back, the track with the river crossings is called the "River Spur Track"

The corn hill tracks are awesome, and easily the best on the mountain! (sorry that you didnt get to ride them) Misty Twisty in particular is an awesome winding downhill with a tech switchback uphill.

If you get the chance the craigs hut ride from mt buller over mt stirling and down again to craigs hut is a real challenge! Only about 25k but around 2k of climbing return with some seriously rocky fireroads (I had two pinch flats myself, and regarded myself lucky; tip for next time run tubeless)

Other than River Spur, the other top downhill epic (they are long xc style downhills) is klingsporn, a lot more tech than river spur with plenty of hairraising off-camber single track with pretty steep inclines to one side, you are pretty well riding the brakes for 40 mins and still sitting on a ave speed of close to 40kph!

I will be heading up for bike buller in march, should be an awesome weekend of riding


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Benizmo said:


> Other than River Spur, the other top downhill epic (they are long xc style downhills) is klingsporn, a lot more tech than river spur with plenty of hairraising off-camber single track with pretty steep inclines to one side, you are pretty well riding the brakes for 40 mins and still sitting on a ave speed of close to 40kph!


Klingsporn is AWESOME.


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

Where does Klingsporn start/finish? Sounds like this is next on the list with the Corn Hill stuff.

Edit: Google can be your friend...http://www.phsc.vic.edu.au/mirrimbah/klingsporn.pdf which includes a great description and contour map


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*St Andrews Ride*

Hud, Carver96er & son Sean and myself went and had some fun at St Andrews this morning. Someone let a lunatic loose with a camera too.:crazy:

*New rollover...*









*Gratuitous ass shot...*









*Same rollover*









*Morning tea*


















*More bums*









*Hmmm...disturbing theme?*









*Aforementioned lunatic...see...I wasn't kidding*









*Nice section of track here*









*Apparently the tongue thingy helps...apparently*









*Shot through the scope of a sniper's rifle*









*Easy target...too easy*









*Sitting ducks...boom tish...I'm here all week, try the veal!*









*Herculean effort*









*Vids of said efforts*

























*Lunatic on the roads* 









*A well earned refueling*


















Good ride boys.:thumbsup:

Hud can add the details of where we went.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Ohhhh...my credibility has taken a hammering today. My prowess with cameras and switchbacks aint what it used to be. 
Although the switchback in the vids looks pretty lame it's more like what you see in the 'still' of Steveob - maybew a little less steep.

We really did a different ride today. First down to PF track then up Spanish Gully rd. Hung a left at the pony club then up to Rob Roy where we did a clockwise loop from the high point. (I've come to the conclusion this is the best way to do it.) Then back to do the 'Motchells descent' - along to Turnung to E-YG rd. Mitchell's climb - incorporating Huds Loop in the reverse direction (not too bad). Ridge road - Antique shop loop. Alma - Rodger rd- Bungil - back to Rodger up to Pantin' Hill  along the main rd back to the shop - inclduing the top of Boomers. 
Great ride guys...

Spent the afternoon burning off and restacking the woodheap.:blush:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> Although the switchback in the vids looks pretty lame it's more like what you see in the 'still' of Steveob - maybew a little less steep.


It was probably my right leg being 2 inches shorter than my left that "levelled" the picture.


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

Hud said:


> We really did a different ride today. First down to PF track then up Spanish Gully rd. Hung a left at the pony club then up to Rob Roy where we did a clockwise loop from the high point. (I've come to the conclusion this is the best way to do it.) Then back to do the 'Motchells descent' - along to Turnung to E-YG rd. Mitchell's climb - incorporating Huds Loop in the reverse direction (not too bad). Ridge road - Antique shop loop. Alma - Rodger rd- Bungil - back to Rodger up to Pantin' Hill  along the main rd back to the shop - inclduing the top of Boomers.
> Great ride guys...


One day soon I'll be fit enough to tag along out there. :madman:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe come along to a Cog ride. They're generally not as long. Plenty of stops too.


----------



## Benizmo (Nov 16, 2009)

MTB Dan said:


> Where does Klingsporn start/finish? Sounds like this is next on the list with the Corn Hill stuff.
> 
> Edit: Google can be your friend...http://www.phsc.vic.edu.au/mirrimbah/klingsporn.pdfwhich includes a great description and contour map


That map is still pretty vague, klingsporn actually starts before abom about halfway up the to the summit when the road widens out past the last of the apartments you will come to a carpark and you will see a little covered hut area ride through that area and you start down a firetrail

Off to Wombat tomorrow to do a few laps of the xc circuit, looking forward to getting out there after many attempts through the end of winter ending in rain the days before I had planned


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Whoops wrong log-in...


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry for the above, that was my fault.

Superb solo Silvan singlespeed session for me this evening. I did all the singletracks - some of it twice, some of it thrice - plus a bit of fireroad cruising. 

I attempted to get up Yabang Track six times, without success. But it is doable, someone will do it someday soon. Best I did was to the top of the first switchback, but I stalled, dabbed, then moved off again. There are a few spots preceding the first switchback that need concentration to clean, but it's this switchback that is probably the most difficult bit. 

I really want to beat Stevob to be the first to do this. He needs to be put into second place for once. Glove's down, Steve.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

You're on.

Six attempts? My best has been three so far.

Might head out there tomorrow morning.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*St. Andrews*

Thanks again Stevob, Hud and Shaun (spelt S.H.A.U.N. not Sean), a trully enjoyable ride again yesterday. Weather perfect, company great:thumbsup: ! By my bike computer we did 43.5kms, double that and add a bit more and we should be Otway Od. ready!!
Had to try out the new roof/bike racks on my wifes' car so Shaun and I went out again late P.M. for a quick spin with the other Shaun in his 'backyard'. Legs were reluctant to move for the first k' or so but loosened up as we progressed. Another great day, now back to work!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry for misspelling Shaun's name Jhon, it won't happen again, I promise.

I went to tackle the challenge laid before me by my new arch nemesis this morning. Silvan was very damp. Heavy drizzle made passing through the ferns & overhanging branches a somewhat drenching, but at the same time, soothing experience. Nice patches of mist around today.










Big tree down on Ribs track across the lower section after the turn.










As for the climb, I had quite a few attempts at it. None successful. I've at least managed to lay down a plan of attack for next time. My tyres were quite well covered in mud, and a little slippery, but this wasn't really a problem. Once past the first switchback, I've managed to clean the rest of the climb twice now, so I've got that sorted. Just need to carry as much speed as possible into the first switchback, which, as you know, is not a very easy thing to achieve, especially when the heart's pounding after the climb up to it.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Whew.

Don't forget Steve, photographic evidence or a witness prepared to testify - or it didn't happen.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

A few hours in the Mandurang area for me - tracks are a bit eroded after all the rain and still a bit of water about. Came home with a small sidewall tear in my rear Monorail Exception. Light tyres and rocky tracks don't mix.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

John© said:


> Whew.
> 
> Don't forget Steve, photographic evidence or a witness prepared to testify - or it didn't happen.


Witness or video only good sir.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Stevob said:


> Your point being?:skep:
> 
> ut: :crazy:


I didn't know I needed a point!! 
Took another Sunday morning hammering today
Rode from home which was great 
Up Phipps Cres, Reynolds rd, UP Waterey Gully rd down Dawson to Eltham Y_G up ridge down through ST to E-YG up one tree hill what a climb - any of you SS boys do that?
Came down from there doing the Rob Roy ST anti clockwise back over up toward the reservior down ridge rd up Dawsons down watery Gully -whimped out on Reynolds again and took DC rd back home 48 KM most felt like they were up hill.
My legs are toast and will be for a couple of days I think


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Sounds like a good ride! I'm yet to do Dawsons.
Ridge actually has some downhill and flat going 'up' and doing Mitchell's trail down is very good. As for riding up to One Tree Hill on the ss, I'm pretty sure I did once - with a break at the mine. That's one to try again.
Going up Boomers in reverse is one I havn't done.
I got across the grass, around the dam for a 'rest' and then made it up to the last corner before the crest before I ran out of puff. That's another to try again. The trouble is we normally get to that at the end of the ride. Oh and the switchbacks of shop track in reverse!!!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> I didn't know I needed a point!!


You don't need a point, you need a SS. Then you'll get the point.



> ...any of you SS boys do that?


Pretty sure I've done that.:idea:


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

It was a tough ride that's for sure
A few more like this would be good though
I'd be stoked if I could manage it on the 9 speed let alone a single
Might be able to keep up with you blokes then


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Stevob said:


> Pretty sure I've done that.:idea:


Sorry to rain on your parade Stevo but I'm pretty sure you havn't.   
Personally I havn't done it for a year as it's so horrible. It's up Happy Vally Track all the way up past the mining trolley and mine with the locked steel gate. 
Take ya there next time.:eekster:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Please do.


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Maybe come along to a Cog ride. They're generally not as long. Plenty of stops too.


Will see if I can get out there for a few early in the new year.

Yesterday I rode from home (Research) to Westerfolds where I met up with the newly formed Mountain Bikers Social Club http://www.thembsc.asn.au/ then went for a blast along the Yarra to The Greenery at Bulleen, turned around and back to Westerfolds where 4 stayed to start the BBQ while the rest of us did Pink Ribbon. From there I rode home for a total of 42k.

Have a busy week coming so getting on the bike might be difficult...


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

We took a side track off to the right of Happy valley which took us up a really sketchy track for the 1st part
Then got onto a better track that was something like Beadle past Rosella tk the got onto One Tree Hill Rd at the top around a shut gate
The 1st part of the climb was the really tough bit


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Pretty sure I've done that.:idea:


Sorry guys but I'm not going to be impressed until you ride up Mineshaft Rd on your singlespeeds at 2:1 (1.8:1 for a 29er) in one hit. It's the other way to get to the top of Happy Valley track that's just west of that track, normally ridden downwards. Hud can show you which track I mean when he shows you the Happy Valley climb.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I can wait until next time. Always up for a challenge. You know me.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Single Speed Productions Presents...*



John© said:


> Whew.
> 
> Don't forget Steve, photographic evidence or a witness prepared to testify - or it didn't happen.


First try, fail. Touched down twice, lifted front too high once.





Back down just for fun





Success finally! I must have tried about 10 times in total over the last few weeks to make this climb. Nearly stalled at the top of the first switchback, but still managed to clean it. Went offline a few times later on.






I'll send you a box of tissues John. 

Got to the top and realised that my back wheel was loose. One of the retaining bolts on the sliding dropouts (non drive side) had gone missing. Straight back to YVC for a quick repair. Thanks to Matt & the boys down there. Good service.

After this, I went and did a lap of the new stuff that I'm not allowed to speak of.:nono: :eekster: 










Nice day for a ride.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

> Success finally! I must have tried about 10 times in total over the last few weeks to make this climb. Nearly stalled at the top of the first switchback, but still managed to clean it. Went offline a few times later on.


Pfft! Looks easy from where im sitting I could do that on my office chair, dont know what you blokes are going on about (no I really dont, I dont even know where this is! but im thinking Silvan)

P.S. Steve, your a machine :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Ben. For sure it looks easy-peasy on a vid. It is Silvan, but we didn't take you down this descent. Next time I'll put the camera on my helmet. Better view of the track, but still not much idea of the incline.

I took these vids on my mobile, strapped to the seat tube/seat stay junction using electrical tape.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice vids Steve... great idea using the phone and electrical tape, very McGuyver.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Pfftt..looked like Rib Track to me. 
Well done Steve, I'm heading out tonight.
Yep go for a helmet mount next time.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Give it a shot tonight. It's not that hard once you get past the first one.

As for the helmet cam, I needed to remove the mount for my lights in order to get the visor off. Too much trouble at the time.

eta: thanks mate.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

chumbox said:


> Nice vids Steve... great idea using the phone and electrical tape, very McGuyver.


Thanks chumbox. Mythbusters inspired I say.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

"There ya go John..."

Like to rub it in don't you Steve? Well done mate. What's the next challenge? Mineshaft Road maybe. I can't really remember what it's like myself, but rough and rocky I think.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Lol @ "There you go John" in a lying-in-hammock voice.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Stevob said:


> Nice day for a ride.


nice vids  are you on a cyclo cross bike? those tyres look very skinny...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

ilostmypassword said:


> nice vids  are you on a cyclo cross bike? those tyres look very skinny...


Nah, it was my wife's hybrid. Put it in the car by mistake.

eta: (It's the same bike as yours.)


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

John© said:


> "There ya go John..."
> 
> Like to rub it in don't you Steve?


Well, just a little maybe. 


> Well done mate. What's the next challenge? Mineshaft Road maybe. I can't really remember what it's like myself, but rough and rocky I think.


Thanks mate.:thumbsup: I've got a little challenge for us. It's only a short climb, but very difficult, with a sharp left uphill corner in it which gets even steeper. It's in the new tracks. I haven't made it yet, but it might take a few more attempts. I'll show you next time out there. Hud probably knows the one.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

I haven't taken the SS out there yet. Seems there would be a few challenges for a singlespeed. I use granny ring and 3rd or 4th on the Rush, most of the time.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*More Silvan Vids*

Still the crappy mobile phone though.:madman:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice clips Steve. What is the name of the song in the first vid?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

It's called "I tried again but failed this time" by the Rockin' Rollin' Twenty-Niners.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> It's called "I tried again but failed this time" by the Rockin' Rollin' Twenty-Niners.


GOLD!


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

Just got home from a leisurely pedal around pink ribbon and through Westerfolds. Great day for a ride, not many people out (must all be shopping) and only had one group of people on pink ribbon who looked like they were on a mission 

Gunna head out tomorrow arvo....somewhere


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm going to try and navigate Silvan this afternoon. Figure I will just hit it up as an exploratory mission and see what happens. Post up if you feel like guiding a visitor around!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Call into the Cog Cafe in Mount Evelyn. Near where the Rail Trail crosses Silvan Monbulk road near clancy road. If Damien is there he will give you some advice.
Follow the Aquaduct trail to silvan from here (see melways) the wiggly section before hunter road has two singletracks running paralell to the gravel track, one above and below. Do the high one on the way out and the lower on return. The lower trail starts off the main gravel trail about 300m in. 
For the main bunch of trails go down hunter road and through the turnstile. At the top of the hill go left for about 400m at the 'y' intersection (with the water treatment plant on your left) there are 3 trail heads in this vicinity. Hope this helps.


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

Cheers mate. Yeah that will give me a starting point and some options to play around with.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Dallas Brooks scout camp*

Mitch, Carver and his son Shaun and I did this ride at Upper Beac yestersay. We started off at Split Rock Road to save some time. This bit was fairly average to be honest but the xc course was good fun. I prolly won't take a rigid bike back there again though...

Mitch attacks a corner with his usual lack of finesse. 


Shaun, same corner.


Carver - incoming.


Getting Carver to 'Guinea Pig' some stuff for the camera.


Carver 96er - everybody's hero.


To be honest the 96er is in it's element here.


Some trail.


Duncan is working on improving the loop though. Taking us through Emerald Lake Park and Wright's Forest onto some roadside ST along Bailey and Paternoster Roads. This will bring us out virtually at the start of the fenceline singletrack. So all is not lost in reagrds to making this a Good Ride.


----------



## Johnny Come Lately (Jul 31, 2007)

Just a little training ride through Warrandyte (Fourth Hill etc) and Jumping Creek. Man I love living here. I couldn't imagine having to commute to ride...sorry to those who do


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Hud, thats looks a very nice place to ride!

Had our MTB Wagga christmas ride on Sunday. We had 30 something people show up for the start.










We headed off up along the river trail and toward Pommi.



















The kids led the way as they only have one speed, flat out.










When we got to Pommi a few turned around to have coffee while the rest of us did a lap. I managed to have my first proper crash for the year. I lost the front wheel on some nice rocky hardpack. Unfortunalty I also landed on my bad ankle so with that and spending the afternoon up a ladder painting it was effing sore










After the lap we headed back to Wagga Beach for some drinks and some snaggs.










Its been too long since we've all been on a proper group ride. That might be it for the year for me


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

I had a couple of hours to spare late yesterday afternoon, so I headed to the Yarra Trails for a quick blast. I took my XTC, which is still rigid, but no longer single speed, to try out the new 1x9 setup. 

It was my first MTB ride by myself for quite a while (I've been coaching my GF for the last couple of months), so I decided to have a crack at a personal challenge I've been trying to achieve for a while. The goal is to complete a 50km loop along all the single track from the Chandler Hwy out to Westerfolds park, once around the pink ribbon loop, and back to the Chandler in under 3 hours.

I never managed this on the XTC when it was SS, but the 1x9 setup did the trick. I manged the whole loop in 2hrs 56 mins. The goal now moves to completing the loop in 2 & 1/2 hrs, which I think is possible but really tough. The 1x9 setup needs a little sorting, a chain keeper of some sort is definitely required (I dropped the chain at least 10 times). A fast ride with absolutely no stopping will have me in the ball park, since I was stopped for several minutes with minor adjustments/mechanicals.

The trails have changed quite a bit in a some areas since the last time I was there a few months ago. The techy little section beside the board walk has been closed, the area that was burnt out last summer has grown back alot and a trail I used to ride has grown over to the point where I missed the turn off in one direction and lost the trail in the other. 

Still good trails though, excellent XC fun.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice pics Ben & Hud. Looks to be good conditions everywhere. Good time to be a Mountain Biker!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Nice pics Ben & Hud. Looks to be good conditions everywhere. Good time to be a Mountain Biker!


Bad time to have ITB syndrome 

Two weeks and I'll be back apparently.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

chumbox said:


> Bad time to have ITB syndrome
> 
> Two weeks and I'll be back apparently.


I feel your (knee) pain, I'm still recovering from ITBS which started in April :madman:

Don't rush it, take a good chunk of time off to let it settle down, stretches, foam roller, ice and check your bike position and cleat position.

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Alias Pauly said:


> The techy little section beside the board walk has been closed ...


.. as in fenced off? Anything some wire cutters would fix?


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> .. as in fenced off? Anything some wire cutters would fix?


NP - that's a bit inappropriate, and isn't the sort of comment that shows MTBers in good like with Parks' etc...especially with the possible MTB area at Yarra Bend.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> .. as in fenced off? Anything some wire cutters would fix?


Yeah, as in fenced off at both ends, but not in the half-arsed way that wire cutters would fix. They extended the fence from the boardwalk to the bridge at the western end, a solid metal-bar type fence. There's no way round, but it's possible (and it looks like people having been doing it) to lift bike over and jump it. Not really worth it IMO, it's a short section and it's quicker just to take the path to the next section.

Pity though, it was the most technical part of the whole trail.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

PuddleDuck said:


> NP - that's a bit inappropriate, and isn't the sort of comment that shows MTBers in good like with Parks' etc...especially with the possible MTB area at Yarra Bend.


Innappropriate to a degree - and a fair point to call me out on. T'was slightly tongue in cheek on my part, since that's such an obvious area where such 'vandalism' would attact the wrong sort of attention - being so close to the bridge, paved trail etc.

But at the same time, fences have been cut elsewhere in these dry lands for the sake of creating/keeping trails flowing (trails I beleive you and I have ridden together once long ago) and cut by folks here who I consider to be more upstanding members of the community than me - and I don't think one tiny shred less of them for doing it.

So, excusing the obvious dad-joke-esque pun, but I guess I sit on the fence on this one.



Alias Pauly said:


> Yeah, as in fenced off at both ends, but not in the half-arsed way that wire cutters would fix. They extended the fence from the boardwalk to the bridge at the western end, a solid metal-bar type fence. There's no way round, but it's possible (and it looks like people having been doing it) to lift bike over and jump it. Not really worth it IMO, it's a short section and it's quicker just to take the path to the next section.
> 
> Pity though, it was the most technical part of the whole trail.


Indeed, it was easily the most techy part and I loved it.

Don't worry - my 36V Li-ion sabre saw would make short work of the fence you describe - there'll be a N-P sized hole there before the year's out 

(I'll use a wink this time)


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Alias Pauly said:


> The 1x9 setup needs a little sorting, a chain keeper of some sort is definitely required (I dropped the chain at least 10 times).


I recently built a 1x9 and used a N Gear chain stop and Salsa Ringer Dinger SS Gaurd.
I'm just using a normally ramped 32T middle ring and have not yet lost the chain.
The N gear is really simple too I think this is a great setup for 1X9 which I'm loving by the way- although it's mostly for commuter duties


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks ILD, that N gear guide looks pretty easy and it's cheap. I was thinking about going for a Paul's Components chain keeper and ditching the bash guard, but the N gear is alot cheaper. 

I might have a go at making a DIY ghetto chain guide, just because I like to have bike related projects to work on in my spare time.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Alias Pauly said:


> The 1x9 setup needs a little sorting, a chain keeper of some sort is definitely required...


This plus a Raceface bash guard works for me: http://www.blackspire.com/qs/product/83/5946/263245/0/0


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Alias Pauly said:


> I might have a go at making a DIY ghetto chain guide, just because I like to have bike related projects to work on in my spare time.


You can use an old derailleur for the time being...just turn up the lower limit screw.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I've got one of these, though I havn't used it yet. I believe they have just released a seat tube mount model as well.

http://www.mrpbike.com/product.php?section=product&item=1x

I was also keen on the Paul guide but thought it would be more noisy in extreme gears.

I recall a thread where someone made a guide out of a Pedros tyre lever and a couple of zip ties, about 15g...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Alias Pauly said:


> It was my first MTB ride by myself for quite a while (I've been coaching my GF for the last couple of months), so I decided to have a crack at a personal challenge I've been trying to achieve for a while. The goal is to complete a 50km loop along all the single track from the Chandler Hwy out to Westerfolds park, once around the pink ribbon loop, and back to the Chandler in under 3 hours.


You may be interested in having a crack at the PR trails in time trial mode. There is a thread on rotorburn were people are posting up their best times in the anti-clockwise direction.
(FWIW)


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Don't worry - my 36V Li-ion sabre saw would make short work of the fence you describe - there'll be a N-P sized hole there before the year's out


Ha! And Merry Christmas to you all...

Ha! Can't resist quoting from: http://www.theonion.com/content/news/holiday_advertisers_seek_coveted (warning - rood words in original text!)

"Who, outside of professional carpenters and maybe a few serious woodworking hobbyists, honestly needs a HandiSaw?" said Black & Decker spokesman Rory Cantwell, referring to the cordless tool his company has marketed to f....faced noobs as a holiday gift favorite. "These puds have no use for it, and in fact, could seriously injure themselves with it. But if we just pitch it as this handy way for real men to cut through stuff, they go flying off the shelves..."

Ha! Anyway maybe N_P will get the joke...


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas.

It has been a real pleasure reading the ride reports and squizzing the photo reportage over the past six months ... that's for sure.

... and as Santa learnt when he visited our home last Christmas eve, don't park reindeers on loose ridge capping because washing out onto concrete, sucks big time. Stay well and stay safe.

A Christmas shot. 'The Wet Plate' ... a grey day east of the Great Divide.










Warren.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Let me see, Monday I headed out with a couple of mates for a couple of hours in the rocky trails, mostly rocky singletrack and double track. I was on my Rush, my mate Scott had his Orbea Alma carbon HT and Christian had a very nice Trance XO. That thing was light!

I've only just now got back from a 42km loop of rolling big ring dirt roads and rocky doubletrack - it's HOT out there!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Geeze Wassa, looks like the weather has come in on that photo since I last saw it  

After coming home from work, painting, eating dinner, packing and looking at Christmas lights :madman: I finaly hit the trails at around 10.15 last night to test my new lights and new riding shorts. I rode a small section of the river trail which is about 1k from my house. Found lots of cats and possums on the trails who were out feeding.

The moonshine lights were pretty good. First thing I noticed was how light it was on my helmet, my old one was very heavy but you hardly even know this one was there. I'd say its not the brightest light but it still shoots out a nice bright and reasonably wide beam. I put it on the second highest setting for some of the singletrack and I could still see quite well. The third setting was a bit low for singletrack but still fine for the road (this is the version 5 model that is a newer version to what is been sold by the Aus importer). It has 2 flashing modes which I think you only need 1, but riding on singletrack with the strobe going is a bit of fun . All in all im happy with the light, its light and I could see easily with it, all I need.

Shorts were Ground Effect Juggernauts, they went alright too :thumbsup:


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Ben, thank you for noticing Mate ... but it wasn't just the weather that came in, there was an art attack.

There is a guy on 'The Berm' who is organising a ride from Canberra to Araluen (staying in the pub on the first night) finishing at Moruya on the second day, travelling down along the Deua. It is very good country. I haven't done the complete ride but I have been up Merricumbene Mountain (to Deua trig) on the hill in the Christmas shot.

'Mystery Bay Blues'. The Deua River. The edge of the Deua-Woila Wilderness. Travelling along the Deua River is very pretty. The Deua River is also known as the Moruya River on some maps. On Google Maps, the magnificent Deua River is incorrectly called Donald's Creek.










Warren.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*St Andrews Ride*

Good ride this morning out at St Andrews. Started with 7 riders, but that somehow got culled to 5 by the end. Various technical issues and one OTB.

Beautiful day for a ride fellas, thanks.:thumbsup: 
*
29er rigid single speed's rule.* 









*The entire crew sans one (and the one behind the camera).*









*There's that silly unit with the camera again.*:crazy:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

more short vids...


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Very nice Steve.

Also rather random to bump into you earlier....

See you Monday.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Headed to the hills to burn off some Xmas cheer this morning. Very dry for the most part, lots of loose rocks as ususal and the old Monorail was scratchin' and scrabbilin' on some of the climbs. Credit to the rear suss for keeping the traction action goin'.

Sorry for the sub-average pics, my camera is just too big to cart around so I just used my good ole' Nokia 6120 trail phone. 

This climb goes on for about 300m and is just loose rock and off camber trail, with a short, steep and loose pinch at the top.










But the view makes it worthwhile.


















As does the downhill action afterwards, though it's loose and rocky and washout city...










Better check that the granny gear works.....










The ever present scrabbly loose stuff. Bigger tyres are on the list.....










Another granny gear hill ahead by the looks.....


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

waldog said:


> Very nice Steve.
> 
> Also rather random to bump into you earlier....
> 
> See you Monday.


Thanks waldog. Monday should be great fun.

ps. sorry I wasn't very talkative. I'd been awake since 8pm christmas night.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Good to see what your trails are like up there, sideknob. 
Bikes against fences was the order of the day it seems.



waldog said:


> Also rather random to bump into you earlier....


I'm intrigued as to how this could happen, because earlier today Steve said he had never met you?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah, riding solo does limit the photo opportunities.....


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Enjoyed the ride today boys
Glad to finally meet some of you
Hope I wasn't too much of an anchor


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Stevob said:


> Thanks waldog. Monday should be great fun.
> 
> ps. sorry I wasn't very talkative. I'd been awake since 8pm christmas night.


Can't say i noticed that mate. I think we both had our eyes on the prize. The prize being, the pleasure of getting the hell out of that place.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow Sideknob those are some pretty awesome hills. 3rd from the bottom looks like a great climb.

How are you liking the Rush?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Loving the Rush. It is such an effortless climber and just sails over the undulating stuff, letting you keep the revs up. The only negative is the low bottom bracket and occasional crank whacking. Other than that, it's perfect for my usage. 

That particular ride is probably 60% or more climbing. Some open dirt road stuff, some doubletrack and singletrack. All fairly rocky and loose.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Sideknob said:


> Yeah, riding solo does limit the photo opportunities.....


Maybe this is where I've been going wrong?

I'm going bush for a few days, today, if it stops raining and the creeks aren't flooded where I'm heading. I'm looking for a few rock slabs to follow. Some of the rock pavement where I'm going stretch unbroken for tens of kilometres.










The next image is courtesy of GE and Mother Nature ... finding a bit of photogenic rock isn't difficult where I'm going. The pink arrows show a rock pavement that I once followed from a fire trail out to the cliff line, similar pavement to the photo above. I'm going (slightly) north of this route to the big rock country.

This way to 1000 ft drop.










I asked two riding buddies if they wanted to join me and they both have to work. Others having to work is obviously the scourge of the photographer class. C'ya next week.

Warren.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> I'm intrigued as to how this could happen, because earlier today Steve said he had never met you?


I get confused sometimes Hud. Waldog came to my place and picked up some stuff for the CRC order.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Bruce Ridge was very pretty a couple of mornings back, when it finally stopped raining ... that's before it started raining again.










The Official Bruce Ridge thread has been taken off Rotorburn, I notice, ... strange that hey? That is the thing about promoting any area, the Wally riders come and change the ambience and upset the kindly-spirited neighbours. Some nice person had placed rose cutting across several tracks on the Ridge, found during my last ride ... I'm good at finding rose thorns even days later I discovered yesterday, when I was checking over my bike and packing the car.

(In case the gardener is reading), I'm still heading on my Post Christmas ride to the ******* gorges of the ********** River. There aren't options for alternate low level river crossings and I fear the ****** Ford and both the ******* and ****** River roads might be not passable yet, after this amount of rain. I've been watching the B'Met's rain radar and the entire escarpment inland from *****, between ******** Valley down to ******* Forest has been getting hammered and I hope your roses get mould. It is sandstone country and dries very quickly, so I'm going today and hope the rain stops by the time I get there. If I can get there and I've found all of your thorns.

Obviously some residents of Dryandra Street still have anger management issues that they need to resolve ... about MTBs on their precious ridge. I'm happy to help.

Warren.surpri


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice photos as usual Wassa. 
Hopefully I can add some from Tassie by the end of the summer.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Kiwi John, thank you Mate. I look forward to seeing your shots.

Warren.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Popped my Silvan cherry today...*

Tops ride today, big thanks to Steveob, Hud, John(C), Mitch, and the abundance of others that were out there this morning, all 15 to 17 of us!!!!

Great trails, really enjoyed myself, technical but still flow nicely!!!

Got a few pics, i tried to remember where each one was from but failed dismally, i'm sure others can chime in.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*So I went for a ride today...with some buddies...*










16 in all after we managed to pick up one on the trails. Sorry that I didn't take too many pics today, so thanks for yours Waldog (your pics are 1) start of Magpie track 2) top of Baker's Dozen 3) exiting the start of Magpie and 4) down on the road below it). 
*
Climbing (waiting to make sure everyone takes the right direction) up Magpie.*









So at Silvan today we did Upper Aquaduct, Ribs, Steve's, Magpie, Baker's Dozen (with all the uphill switchbacks), Steve's uphill switchbacks, the downhill track to Yabang where we took a left and went back onto Magpie for the longer descent, back through Steve's, the short detour through ribs, and finally the Lower Aquaduct track before heading back to Cog.

Many thanks to everyone for turning up and making this a ride to remember. :thumbsup:

Back at Cog, some decided (or had spouses decide for them) that they'd had enough while the hardcore nuts went for some lunch then headed out for some highly technical single tracks. Much work has been done out here, and it shows, these tracks are great to ride, very challenging and rewarding.





































Thanks fellas.

Three big rides in three days...time for a rest.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Great ride today, thanks guys!

Waldog, you've got to enter the pic of Rik's sausage machine into the photo caption contest - classic!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

That group photo is pretty cool. Great day had by all!

That tube does look like Waldog's post-christmas lower intestine.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

cowpat said:


> Great ride today, thanks guys!
> 
> Waldog, you've got to enter the pic of Rik's sausage machine into the photo caption contest - classic!


Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Great ride indeed, but I was sure feeling it when I got home! Didn't drink enough and ended up with a headache.

Rik's 10 year old son Adam deserves a mention. Riding a nice new bike, the young fella showed impressive technical skills and fitness. He climbed all the hills and cleaned most of the difficult bits. Look out Dad!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

John© said:


> Great ride indeed, but I was sure feeling it when I got home! Didn't drink enough and ended up with a headache.


+1

Adam is only ten and was floating over rollover's like he was on a 29er.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

John© said:


> Great ride indeed, but I was sure feeling it when I got home! Didn't drink enough and ended up with a headache.
> 
> Rik's 10 year old son Adam deserves a mention. Riding a nice new bike, the young fella showed impressive technical skills and fitness. He climbed all the hills and cleaned most of the difficult bits. Look out Dad!


I'll echo both of your statements, i had a cracking headache all afternoon and i only rode the first session.

Adam is a little ripper, definitely got the skills to pay the bills. Smooth as silk!!

Wal.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I drank enough, but only just avoided a caffiene withdrawal headache by about five minutes.

Today I feel ok, except for a strain on the inside of my left thigh. Now who would have expected that?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Rode bike for first time since getting ITBS and appers I'm 99% good to go. Taking it easy but it's nice to be back in the saddle... literally.

Big thanks to Alias Pauly for advice.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I did a post-Christmas ride into the Budawang Wilderness.

I've put my photographic post on davidarnott's thread, 'Party at Da Lakes' ... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=581774

Happy New Year.

Warren.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Just been checking out the new track on Mt Wellington, nice work green corp. 
38ºc in the city but much nicer on the mountain. The only bummer was blowing a UST tyre. 
Happy New Year to all, time for a beer while the wife gives the Wii fit a work out. 
Must take more photos next year.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

You guys sure love your rigids.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

yup


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Nope, well not off road.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I only ride mine off road


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Out at the new stuff today...*

Slow lap, took heaps of pics, playing with the settings (thanks Hud) on the p&s until that ran out of battery, then used the mobile to take these...

(Battery for the p&s is still charging, so those pics later.)


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*The rest of the pics...*

Got a little artsy fartsy towards the end of these shots. Took over 3 hours to do a 1 hour lap.  Anyway, I had fun, and I learnt a little about the camera. Oh, and I met another rider out there, which is very unusual, especially given that I didn't know him and the tracks are still very new. He knew of me though. And he was also riding a rigid single speed. :thumbsup:























































*The Pinch*

















































































*This little fella tried to hide...*


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats a gnarly track Steve. Just how I like it, steep and technical. 
Great photos btw, what mobile took the first shots? The look great for a phone considering it looks like it was pretty dark down in the forest.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Joel. Very technical indeed. The phone's a Samsung SGH-F480.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice pics Steve. Who was the rider you met, and what was he riding?

Did you go up the new new bit, which Mitch showed us the other day? Looking at the pics, seems you might have.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks John. It was Steve, a friend of Damien's. He was riding the "electric frog" green coloured Cog frame I had my eye on when Damien built up my first SS.

I didn't go up the new bit. I'd already taken enough time.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Went back out there again today...*
































































I was lucky to get away with this today. Came off the trail after a corner and went back first down a six foot drop into a gully which luckily had some old tea tree trunks randomly scattered across it, giving me (along with the padding of my backpack) quite a soft landing. Bruised quad and broken spoke the only other damage. But mountain biking _is_ a bloodsport after all.









ride on...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*and again...I can't get enough of these tracks...*

I wonder if this number still works?































































Have to say that one day makes all the difference out here. Yesterday, the tyres were cloggin up like nothing else, slipping, washing out consistently, and there's no shortage of off camber corners for that to happen. Today, tread stayed clean and I was able to carve most corners. No dust, no mud, just oodles of grip. Real fun. It's a real good cardio workout too, which is probably why I spend so much time out here, great training for the Otway Odyssey 100.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Is this some sort of gay rider's thread? Don't be shy!

Have you queens ever been on a ride where you didn't spend the entire time holding each others hands, ingratiating each other or mutually masturbating each other?

If this is a queer thread, which it appears to be, don't be shy!

Warren.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

lmfao

have another drink Wassa

Come on mate, you can do better than that. You going soft in your old age?


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Obviously you avoided answering the question?

Warren.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I was actually just wondering where you got that impression from Warren.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Two of the last three rides I've been on in the last three days were solo rides, but who cares anyway? What does it matter if we enjoy social rides? I enjoy solitude as much as you, but my life doesn't allow me the freedom to do what you do, and I'm fine with that.

Sorry if I'm not taking the bait as ferociously as you'd like.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

8 day North Island trip. 7 of them riding. Aussies Richard (puddleduck) and his mate Mark joined me and a mate Craig. We rode rotovegas baby! We also rode a lake track at Lake Taupo- and I came via Auckland so did Woodhill too.

Here are just a few images of the trip. You aussies NEED to get on a plane and get there this summer. I've never had so much fun on a bike. It was off the hook and the hype is real. OMG!

Downhill- check! Rooty- check! Berms- check! Drop offs- check! Loose- check! Greasy junge- check! Lush fern forests- Check! Technical- check! Climbs- check! Shuttles- check! Anything you want? CHECK!!!! Rotovegas has it all and we had a blast. I've never ridden for so many days and so hard on the edge of my skills...EVER! It was amazing!

They are now in Wellington, and then onto Nelson and finish up here on the 6th-9th where we ride some of the trails here on the South Island.

Damn I love this country! And damn i love my Marin!!!! Roooooaarrrr!!! 

A few Woodhill. Rotovegas and taupo. POW!
































































(yep that's the Australian single speed champ who was our guide for a few days!!)











































































































































































































































My forks got an oil leak in the u-turn assembly so that will be the 5th warranty on these forks  I've also managed to loosen the nuts and bearings on the rear triangle....and it is toast! (third re-build) Which makes sense as i thought that it felt a bit "flexy" (I'm sure some lock tite will fix it up though! )

Wow! What a trip. MENTAL!

More images here at FLickr. Or my blog. With more to come when we ride some South Island stuff.

Happy New Year!!!!!!!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Wild Wassa said:


> Is this some sort of gay rider's thread? Don't be shy!
> 
> Have you queens ever been on a ride where you didn't spend the entire time holding each others hands, ingratiating each other or mutually masturbating each other?
> 
> ...


What the hell are you talking about?

I will give you a compliment though, and that is towards your camera. It must have fantastic image stabilisation, i say this as none of the images you post ever come out blurry, which is surprising how hard you must be working your hand "down below" whilst taking your "higher than thou" epic riding shots. I think it's pretty clear who the king of the rub and tug is here buddy.

But really, at the end of the day why do you feel the need to attack everyone else? Aren't we all here for the same reason?


----------



## Johnny Come Lately (Jul 31, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> 8 day North Island trip. 7 of them riding. Richard (puddleduck) and his mate Mark joined me and a mate Craig. We rode rotovegas baby! We also rode a lake track at Lake Taupo- and I came via Auckland so did Wood end too.
> 
> Here are just a few images of the trip. You aussies NEED to get on a plane and get there this summer. I've never had so much fun on a bike. It was off the hook and the hype is real. OMG!
> 
> ...


That...looks...fantastic (although, according to WW, it is massively gay as you quite obviously enjoy riding with other people

I really need to get there at some stage...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Great stuff Paul. One day I'll get back over there and check out those trails first hand.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks like Rotorua is going on the tick list...Thanks for sharing ILMP!


----------



## Yorto (Sep 23, 2009)

Some awesome pictures.
This is from my nice 40km trek today up at Mogo Creek near St Albans in NSW. Was forecast for early drizzle. Ended up staying at 18-20 degrees with showers on and off which made for an awesome ride . I am used to doing The Oaks, Winmalee and Yellowmundee so this ride was a good change indeed.








https://maps.google.com.au/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&t=h&msa=0&msid=112881755088413128838.00047c408b3304bfdec7c&ll=-33.182962,151.046391&spn=0.102435,0.264187&z=13


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

waldog said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> I will give you a compliment though, and that is towards your camera. It must have fantastic image stabilisation, i say this as none of the images you post ever come out blurry, which is surprising how hard you must be working your hand "down below" whilst taking your "higher than thou" epic riding shots. I think it's pretty clear who the king of the rub and tug is here buddy.
> 
> But really, at the end of the day why do you feel the need to attack everyone else? Aren't we all here for the same reason?


Hilarious! May I say "well put, Waldog," at the obvious risk of feeding the troll... Plus, methinks that Wassa's artistic ability is approximately equal to our riding ability...the critical difference is that we *know* that we're [email protected]


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

lol


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

*Dry Diggings Trail - Castlemaine to Daylesford*

Went for a little spin between Castlemaine and Daylesford on the Dry Diggings Trail today. I drove to the halfway point and rode out to Castlemaine, then the other way to Daylesford.

The trail is mainly on disused 4wd tracks but even then there's just so much singletrack out there...


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Couple more:


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

cowpat said:


> Went for a little spin between Castlemaine and Daylesford on the Dry Diggings Trail today. I drove to the halfway point and rode out to Castlemaine, then the other way to Daylesford.
> 
> The trail is mainly on disused 4wd tracks but even then there's just so much singletrack out there...


I like the look of those trails, definitely live up to the Dry Diggings name.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

waldog said:


> I like the look of those trails, definitely live up to the Dry Diggings name.


Reminds me of those trails out towards BM ... bad ride memories.

Rode to work today, now off to the gym. OO100 training* has begun

(* training in order to finish)


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Looks good - I've been meaning to do that ride one day. You can apparently get from Castlemaine to Mt Franklin and then on to Daylesford.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

ILMP, sounds like your week was ok......... A week riding a bike on sweet trails, sounds like a dream.

Nice trails Cowpat, they remind me of a few trails around here.

As soon as I take my painters hat off ill hit the trails again (well the paint needs to dry so maybe earlier). Still have to take it easy as my ankle is still not the best.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Wild Wassa.

Why don't you just delete your last post?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

cowpat said:


> Went for a little spin between Castlemaine and Daylesford on the Dry Diggings Trail today. I drove to the halfway point and rode out to Castlemaine, then the other way to Daylesford.
> 
> The trail is mainly on disused 4wd tracks but even then there's just so much singletrack out there...


Looks like a great ride. Love the photo of the trail with channels on either side. Sweet.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Sideknob said:


> Looks good - I've been meaning to do that ride one day.


I've done it a few times now, in both directions, via slightly different routes each time - but not yet via Mt Franklin. If you do do it and want a guide let me know - though the track is so well marked you don't really need a guide.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow, there has been some cracking good posts here lately, excluding Wild Wassa's.
Cowpat, those trails!!!!


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

The last few nights have been perfect for riding IMO. Decided to stay local and hit up hans/pink ribbon Monday and Tues nights. Set a PB Tues night, but seeing as it's still slow...I'll keep it to myself


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

cowpat said:


> I've done it a few times now, in both directions, via slightly different routes each time - but not yet via Mt Franklin. If you do do it and want a guide let me know - though the track is so well marked you don't really need a guide.


Thankyou.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

sneaky port hills to vic park with spence.....


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome scenery ILMP.
Very jealous!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

cowpat said:


> Went for a little spin between Castlemaine and Daylesford on the Dry Diggings Trail today. I drove to the halfway point and rode out to Castlemaine, then the other way to Daylesford.
> 
> The trail is mainly on disused 4wd tracks but even then there's just so much singletrack out there...


Hey cowpat, can you tell me where I get onto this trail at Daylesford? Staying in Hepburn Springs this weekend and may or may not get there.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

chumbox said:


> Hey cowpat, can you tell me where I get onto this trail at Daylesford? Staying in Hepburn Springs this weekend and may or may not get there.


ORCA edition II has a couple of rides in Hepburn Springs area as well as a lot more in the region, including the one casper did.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> ORCA edition II has a couple of rides in Hepburn Springs area as well as a lot more in the region, including the one casper did.


Thanks for that. Sad part is I own that book and never quite realised that it was the same thing people were talking about when they wrote ORCA till now hahaha


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

I popped off the trail at Hepburn Springs at the north end of Golden Springs Avenue. There's a walking track trailhead there but there are no-cycling signs in all directions, including the way I came in (from the east), although there were no such signs where I got onto this part of the track. The track leads to the "Chocolate Mill," crosses the Midland highway, follows it a bit back south then heads up Sawpit Gully Rd. The ORCA rides head out east and avoid this section.

It's a 10 km trip up Sawpit Gully Rd to singletrack. From there it all really starts, about 40 km of mixed singletrack and disused 4wd track to Castlemaine.

Edit: The GDT website lists the sections that are closed to bikes (http://gdt.org.au/GDTmtb). The bit from Golden Springs to the Chocolate Mill is not on the list (the section from Golden Springs to Daylesford is and I've been good and haven't ridden it), so it should be ok to ride; fair few fallen trees there right now though.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Craigieburn and the Wharfedale with Ricco and Mark 
































































































































































Loads more here


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

^^^^ Jealous much!!!! Great pics ILMP and how windy was it in the first video!!!!!

Hoping to get over there in August/September this yr


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

SOOO JEALOUS!!!

Great photography too.

That ride is top of my list when I come over.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

No pics, but I've just spent a week riding at Hobart Beach between Merimbula and Tathra, fantastic!

Did the legendary Poo-Ponds track a few times plus a few others - there is miles of singletrack, and even more fire track to ride, plus great beaches, what more could you want?

Chris


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Great pics all.

Really hot today, so set out at 0800 for some hillclimbing. (it was the earliest I could be bothered going, I had a few rums last night......)

Every man and his dog (literally!) was riding, running and walking in and around the bush this morning. Including one or two little eye candies out for their morning walk.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Cheers fellas. Yeah- I always enjoy good times away with mates and trails. Great to catch up with Ricco and his mate Mark too. 

We plan to meet again at Easter in rotovegas if any of you fellas are keen? You can fly direct from Sydney now for a few hundy!

Anyone ever hits CHCH- shout out and i'll show you around the hills, craigieburn and of course the infamous wharfdale!

Laterz


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I thought it was Craigieburn to Wharfdale (or vice versa). They are two seperate rides?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> I thought it was Craigieburn to Wharfdale (or vice versa). They are two seperate rides?


yeah two rides


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Well its not the Mountains of New Zealand but we did a ride out at the fantastic Livingstone National Park. Normally myself and my mate are lucky to get one other person out there with us at the best time of the year, but we had 6 riders turn up in what was hot, dry and dusty conditions.

On the way to the first climb, its always are tough one to start with as you only get around 500m to warm up.










Along Cindy's Trail which is a great piece of fast flowing single track that runs along the base of a hill. Lots of short steep pinches to test your climbing skills here.

We were starting to feel the heat a bit so we decided that we wouldn't do the full ride that we had planed. Bit of a shame but we didnt really feel like smashing ourselves.

Next up was Anima, a nice descent into a not very nice climb. This place sees plenty of motorbike action. This means quite a few corners get some nice berms on them, unfortunately sometime they go a bit too far and they turn into deep narrow ruts. Not this corner thou.



















Next is a very unique trail, Rocky Sticky F#$*ing Gully. A trail that runs along a narrow gully for around 750 mts and as the name suggests its full of rocks and sticks.










After RFSG is extension which is one of the hardest climbs out there, it makes you work for it. We re grouped again and cut more out of our ride. There was no wind and was around 25deg and it was only just after 8am.

We flew down a great fire road with some nice waterbar jumps. I was almost cracking 55k's and heading towards the last waterbar jump which is nicely shaped. Rolling up to it I noticed a black wallaby out of the corner of my eye, 'surely it wont run out in front of me' I thought.... Just as I was about to hit the jump out he darted, I jabbed the brakes and then hit the jump, my front wheel just cleared the end of his tail . Was the closest I ever want to go to hitting a Wallaby. 50+kph, mid air and Wallabies dont go well together. My mate thought it was the funniest thing he had seen for a long time.

After that excitement was the famous P-plate. P-plate involves a nice climb through some grass trees, followed by 3 steep rutted and very rocky gully's. Just to add to the challenge there is a barbed wire fence on the right for the first 2 .

Part 1.



















Part 2










Part 3



















As with everything camera doesnt do it justice, maybe I should focus on the fear on the face instead.

Next and final trail is the most famous trail at Livinsgtone, Pod Racer. Fast flowing singletrack with some nice rutted out corners to keep your speed up. Great fun to hammer all the way and try and keep up with the person in front.

Group shot before the run. Dont know who the weird looking bloke is on the bottom left of picture. 










We cruised back to the cars to finish off a fun ride. It was only 15ks but it was a nice way to get back into it for the year. Might be the last time I get out there for a while. Bub could decide to come within the next month and I dont really wanna be out of reception.

My mate had is helmet camera mounted under the seat. Ill put up a video later in the week when I get around to editing it.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks fun Ben. How long is the full ride?

I got up at 6:00 this morning to beat the heat and headed up to Silvan for my first ride in a while. 
'Twas great to be back on the bike for sure.
The pic is of Wingy from a ride a few weeks back.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Hud said:


> Looks fun Ben. How long is the full ride?


Nice log ride :thumbsup: .

We have done a 5hr epic out there which was about 45k's and there was still plently of singletrack we didnt do. A good normal ride out there is around 25-30ks which takes around 3-4hrs. Its pretty slow going. Next time you come to wagga ill take you out there.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

casnell said:


> No pics, but I've just spent a week riding at Hobart Beach between Merimbula and Tathra, fantastic!
> 
> Did the legendary Poo-Ponds track a few times plus a few others - there is miles of singletrack, and even more fire track to ride, plus great beaches, what more could you want?
> 
> Chris


Found one with a bike and all my friends


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

casnell said:


> Found one with a bike and all my friends


Can't be _that_ bad now, can it casnell?

I'll put up some pics of my trip to the Grampians tomorrow morning. A little riding, but lots more walking. Hopefully some good shots. Haven't gone through them yet.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Gariwerd (The Grampians)*

G'day all,

Just got back from nine days at The Grampians with the wife & kids. Great place to holiday, with plenty for everyone to do. Not the best place to ride the mountain bike however. I did get a few trails marked on a map with the intention of riding them, but lost interest after I couldn't find one and the other that I did find was mostly unsuitable for riding.

This was about as good as I found it. Otherwise mostly graded 4WD tracks with soft sand.









I did manage one decent ride, up Mount William, but that was all sealed road stuff...challenging nonetheless. The peak is 1147m and the climb's total elevation change is somewhere around 800m over the distance of 12km from the main road through the park with a 2km pinch climb to the peak from the top carpark.




































So with the bike left back at the caravan park, there were plenty of walks to do.

Boronia Peak ~350m over about 2km




































The Pinnacle loop ~400m over 12km


















Abseilers setting up...




































The nerve test...I didn't do it this time. Last time I did it, including the 2m+ jump across to the right from the end.


















Mackenzie Falls, running a little stronger thanks to GVM Water releasing some excess from Lake Wartook that day.









Back to work tonight.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

You could have ridden the photo of the first walking track if you had a dually! haha Jokes.

Very nice photos Steve, looks like you guys have had some rain down that way?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

That looks nice. Last time i was there it was so dry.I never got to see any water falls anyhow! How far did you get? I think the highest point is Mount William at 1167 metres.

Boronia Peak is damn steeeeeep! What a climb!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks fellas. LOL Joel but bikes are forbidden from all these walking tracks, and there's no tyre tracks anywhere either, so I wasn't too keen to try riding some.

The other families we holidayed with said it was greener this year, but I hadn't been here for 14-15 years or so and it was much drier then. Damn hot though. We lost nearly four days of walking/exploring with temps well over 40 and we chose to evacuate to Horsham for a night when the Code Red fire warning was issued.

I wanted to do so many more walks Paul. I had in mind Mount Rosea (personal favourite) and Mount Zero, but we ran out of time. On the last full day there I did 2 big solo walks (The Pinnacle loop and Boroka Lookout to Halls Gap) with Mackenzie Falls in between where I had to carry my youngest daughter most of the way back up. The calves are still a little sore.

I did Mount William twice. Once to watch the sunset with the families as a 2km walk from the carpark, and once as mentioned, on a ~45km road ride from Halls Gap on the Kona Unit.

Itching to go back there soon, but it's a 4 hour drive away. The views are amazing.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Great pics Steve. Yeah the Grampians are one of my fave places within 3 hrs from home (I live a little west of you). We often camp at Burroughs Hut, and sometimes at the campground near the foot of the damn wall upstream from Halls Gap (if we want showers). Dunkeld is also a really nice place to stay - the Royal Mail Hotel does amazing food. Mt Rosea is also my fave walk - if you haven't been there in 15 years the walk has actually changed, and is a lot longer, and heads over to the Victoria Valley side of the ridge, so you get 2 completely different views.

Hollow Mountain (next to Mt Zero?) is also pretty cool. Imagine how awesome it would be if there were Colorado/Moab/Fruita style trails all through the Grampians?

Anyway - it seems the Earth has forgotten the fact that the southern hemisphere is tilted towards the sun. 10deg riding to work this morning at 7am, with the wind chill in the single digits I'd say. Darebin Creek trail (singletrack on and off) then Yarra singletrack from Fairfield boathouse to Johnstone St. Completely satched and freezing cold - about to head to the gym for "NP's super-dooper get those legs ready for some suffering" workout (part of the OO100 training regime*). EDIT - ... once it's stopped pissing down with rain - It's so dark in here at the office that I can't even see the keyboard!! A little odd for 9am in the midst of summer!

* training to actually finish the race


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> \Anyway - it seems the Earth has forgotten the fact that the southern hemisphere is tilted towards the sun. 10deg riding to work this morning at 7am, with the wind chill in the single digits I'd say.


It was a warm 12deg at 8am here. I saw the forecast and thought I would defiantly ride. Only needed the fan on me for 15mins this morning to cool me down (no showers at the office).

Had a good ride yesterday. Wanted a descent hit out but didnt think I would last that long. Rode out to Pommi into a b*tch of a headwind, my legs were dead by the time I got there, but came back after a bit. 3/4's of the way round I met a couple of mates going the opposite way. While chatting to them another mate turned up followed by two more. The 6 of us headed off to complete the lap in reverse when we were joined by yet another mate man i've got sooooo many freinds ).

Was only 930 when we finished the lap so I decided to take the long way home via Silverlite reserve and Willans Hill, my best mate and old neighbour joined me. Was a 41k ride so for me, with my current fitness it was a good hitout. What a difference a year makes, this time last year I was doing 70-80k rides in preparation for the Otway. Damn you injuries and fat winters:madmax: .


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

We had 180 points of rain overnight in intense off-and-on showers. Bizarre weather.
As for riding I headed out to Silvan with Mitch on sat. at midday. Hooked up with another local guy who had just started finding the trails. Did a nice four hour ride.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> We had 180 points of rain overnight in intense off-and-on showers. Bizarre weather..


Got that right.

Rode to Lysterfield Saturday from home and around half its tracks. Very dry and pretty rutted but had a good 35kms of fun. Very few bikes about as it was pretty warm but saw probaly 200 walkers. Think they were all training for the Oxfarm Trailwalker in Melbounre... either that or they were carrying walking sticks for no reason.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Great pics Steve. Yeah the Grampians are one of my fave places within 3 hrs from home (I live a little west of you). We often camp at Burroughs Hut, and sometimes at the campground near the foot of the damn wall upstream from Halls Gap (if we want showers). Dunkeld is also a really nice place to stay - the Royal Mail Hotel does amazing food. Mt Rosea is also my fave walk - if you haven't been there in 15 years the walk has actually changed, and is a lot longer, and heads over to the Victoria Valley side of the ridge, so you get 2 completely different views.
> 
> Hollow Mountain (next to Mt Zero?) is also pretty cool. Imagine how awesome it would be if there were Colorado/Moab/Fruita style trails all through the Grampians?


It's actually been about 20 years since I've done Mount Rosea, but I realised straight away they'd changed the walk when I saw the new maps. That was part of the reason I didn't do it, as I would have been doing it solo, and was unfamiliar with the new path. When I did it last, we camped near the carpark overnight and started the walk around 4-4:30, to get up to the top for the sunrise. I'll never forget that. Absolutely spectacular sitting by myself on a rock ledge with a huge drop below. That particular walk was part of a ceremony (which I wasn't privvy to) for a Rover's member. We also managed to get a little lost on the way back down.

I'm a little undecided about mountain biking there. Sure it'd be fun but with my fitness level now, I can really enjoy the harder walks, and I sort of feel that the Grampians experience wouldn't be as complete on a bike.

Hollow Mountain and Mounts Rosea & Zero are top of the list for next time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Stevob said:


> I'm a little undecided about mountain biking there. Sure it'd be fun but with my fitness level now, I can really enjoy the harder walks, and I sort of feel that the Grampians experience wouldn't be as complete on a bike.


I was thinking about doing some riding at the grampians a while ago. I did a bit of googling about it and found some guys blog about how he and a mate had riden there one time. It turned out to be a nightmare for them. The big loop they had planned turned out to be mostly unridable, a lot of bike carrying and even some rock climbing with bikes. They ran out of time and considered leaving their bikes on the mountain for a while. They made it out eventually, after dark I think. That sort of put me off the idea.

As for my weekend, it was a mixed bag. Got up early for a road ride saturday morning, but broke a spoke and had to limp home after less than 60 kms. So sunday afternoon I headed to Lysterfield to do some real riding. The weather was not great, it alternated driving rain and warm sunshine every 20 minutes. Jacket on, jacket off. Freezing cold and wet, too hot and sweaty. I did 3 laps of the competition trail, managed to set my best time on the last one because some guy was chasing me for a while, I nearly threw up at the finish line. Pretty busy out there despite the rain.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Stevob said:


> I'm a little undecided about mountain biking there. Sure it'd be fun but with my fitness level now, I can really enjoy the harder walks, and I sort of feel that the Grampians experience wouldn't be as complete on a bike.


Fair enough. I guess what I had in my head (in dreamland) is a series of newly created MTB specific trails that cover the whole park, including maybe a loop that takes a few days. That way you could do either activity - tackle the current walking trails one trip, tackle the singletrack on bike the next trip. Each set of trails taking you to different parts. Or even MTB trails that take you past the walking trailheads - lock your bike up and go hike. That sorta thing.

It's just such an awesome place, I'd like to have options on how to explore different parts of it, and not have to drive to all the trailheads.

Sadly, I can't see it happening until the life after this one.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Not a bad idea. I'd put my hand up to pick some lines and scratch a track out.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Not a bad idea. I'd put my hand up to pick some lines and scratch a track out.


To make it interesting can you include this?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Anyway - it seems the Earth has forgotten the fact that the southern hemisphere is tilted towards the sun. 10deg riding to work this morning at 7am, with the wind chill in the single digits I'd say. Darebin Creek trail (singletrack on and off) then Yarra singletrack from Fairfield boathouse to Johnstone St. Completely satched and freezing cold - about to head to the gym for "NP's super-dooper get those legs ready for some suffering" workout (part of the OO100 training regime*). EDIT - ... once it's stopped pissing down with rain - It's so dark in here at the office that I can't even see the keyboard!! A little odd for 9am in the midst of summer!
> 
> * training to actually finish the race


Should have been out at 6 then, so windy and crazy stupid rain. The hill i run out of gears on was nuts, i couldn't get out of the middle ring. If i stop peddling i would have come to a stop.

Crazy weather!!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> To make it interesting can you include this?


mmm...trials within trails...good idea


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

So I've started doing a bit more riding - just short local stuff after dinner when MrH is around to watch the boy.. am heading to Mt Buller for a weekend at the end of the month so need to be fitter.

It's about 7.5 km return from here to the local school and the path is gravel with some sharp little dips so I've been doing that a bit. Next week I'll do it twice each night.

And our neighbour over the road has a (large) bush block with lots of nice single trail, some log rollovers, creek crossings, up and down, rough & smooth - a real mix of stuff so good for a beginner.. Also good a good training loop for hubby.Tonight I headed over there _all.by.myself_ before I did the school trip and did a lap..

And I _totally _aced a steep (dry) creek crossing which I've walked every other time.. :thumbsup: But there was nobody to see it!! 

In other exciting news MrH and I are gonna enter the Crazy 6 at the You Yangs the week before Otway 100. Mixed pairs  I will be slow but I don't care, it'll be fun anyway!!

(ok back to lurking now..)


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

MrsH said:


> And I _totally _aced a steep (dry) creek crossing which I've walked every other time.. :thumbsup: But there was nobody to see it!!


This is how it begins. It starts with a steep creek crossing and moves progressively to hucking that cliff you used to climb down.

Just roll with it and let it happen


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

*Way to go Mrs H!*

:d:d


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Right on MrsH!


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Mitch, Damo and I headed into the hills of Silvan today. Good day for a ride. We did a bit of singletrack then went further up towards Olinda, using Cascade, Mathias and Rock Tracks. Then down again. A nice mixture of trails. Was good to be on the singlespeed again! A small log rolled under my rear wheel and I banged my knee on the stem though. It's hurting.

On the way back Damo left us to head up to Silvan Road to a fruitshop to buy some bananas and stuff for the shop. Mitch and I headed back in a fairly direct manner, using the singletracks that went in the direction we were heading. When we got back to the Cog we were surprised to see Damo's bike already there - we thought we should have been back first. So we walk inside and see this big box of bananas on the counter, plus another box of other bits and pieces. Not only had Damo beaten us back but he rode the 5 kays or so carrying two boxes of fruit! I still don't know how he did it.

BTW today Damo was riding his new Spot cyclocross bike. Singlespeed, running skinny knobbies and quite a tall gear - 38:17 I think. He still got up most of the hills though.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Knees & stems don't mix. We've all been there I think. Disappointed that I had to work John. Sounds like a nice ride.

Think I'll get up there tomorrow.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

It was around 38 C here today, But I still got two hours riding in, even though after pushing up some vertical gullys I felt like I was about to passout.
Overall I did 32km with an average only about 2km/h off my normal pace which I was pretty suprised at.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*'Epic Kinglake Ride'*

Saturday morning dawned drizzly and somewhat chilly. 
I arrived at the Smiths Gully Store and headed straight in for a coffee. 
Those that turned up were: Carver96er and his son Shaun, Cowpat, MELCHCH, 'Mr H', Aaron and myself. 
We started with a downhill that chilled us all a little more, but after that things began to heat up. 
Actually the whole day was a mix of fog and drizzle then warm sun as our altitude rose and fell. 
It ended up a 60km ride with about 1600m of climbing, so not a bad workout. A little over 4hrs ride time and 1.5 hrs 'not riding'.
We all came to the conclusion at the end of the ride that we wern't feeling real confident about the OO. 
Anyway a few weeks to go yet.
No great pics as it was mostly fireroad, but very scenic with the altitude and fog etc.

The most notable incident of the day was chasing a herd of about 20 feral goats down the fireroad for a few hundred metres, before they crashed down the hillside and disappeared.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Mt Everard*

I now have three pics of the rest area at the top of Mt Everard. 
The first is pre fires, the 2nd a month or so after, the 3rd is current.
The last two pics are to show the new people what Bundy track was like (pre-fires obviously) which we headed down after our second stop at Mt Everard.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Great ride yesterday, thanks everyone. As N_P said the other day - those grass trees are amazing!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Great pics Hud.

I did a training ride myself today.

Cog to Doongala (the usual hilly way via Inverness Rd) up Channel 10 track to Toroa Rd, Ridge Rd, Tourist Rd, Olinda Monbulk Rd, The Georgian Rd, Falls Rd, Bartlett Track, Barges Rd to the Time Trial Loop (what a mess) then back to Magpie, Bakers, Steve's Uphill (and back down it) Yabang, Steve's lower track, Ribs, Lower Aquaduct track and finally back to Cog after a neat 4 hours. Felt quite good at the end.

Much more training to come though. About n kms and n metres climbing in total.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Road trip out to Woodend today, 5 guys (bob75, Cam, Josh, Grant and myself), 5 bikes, 1 commodore station wagon. Met up with a 6th, Matt, a local guy responsible for alot of the trail work out there and a mate of Cam, who showed us round including some new single track in the pine forest. Fantastic tracks, great weather, only one casualty. 10 mins in from the dam, stick in the wheel, cactus rear derailler, 50% less spokes and a long walk back to the car for Grant.

Havent had much time on the bike lately, but today got the juices flowing again.

Cheers

P.S, first ride with my new Widgit, 30 tooth single chain ring / chain guide. First time with a 1 x 9 steup. Loved it, although not too many hills to test me on. Quiet, simple and just over 400grams less to carry round.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Much more training to come though. About n kms and n metres climbing in total.


It's not a real training ride if you don't have real stats. Ask any roadie.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Speaking of grass trees, headed out to Forrest to do about 45km of the OO100 yesterday. Rode from Forrest trailhead to top of Red carpet, which it looks like you pick up at about 41, 42km looking at the map. Then from here pretty much rode the to the point where you leave the football ground for the final section, which I think I read was at about 87km. Allowing for a few missed turns 45km sounds about right. Longest I've ridden in ages and feeling pretty good. Just kept to my own pace, didn't exert too much energy on the climbs and thus could go for longer. Think I'll apply this tactic during the event to give me better odds of finishing.

Had my first serious snake encounter while out there. Flying through a downward oriented section of J2, which finished with a little dipper. Since I was going down I was in a high gear, and basically I saw this snake - about 80cm long and black/brown - sunning itself on the other side of the lip of this dipper. Since I stopped pedalling for a second in panic, by the time I reached it, I was going too slow to easily pedal up and over the lip in high gear, so when I was right on top of it I was almost stationary. I saw his head come up and throught F**K and pedaled as hard as I could to get away albeit slowly. I would've run over it's back end for sure. Luckily, no bite.

I actually wasn't too freaked out by it - it was more the afterthought of "What would I have done if bitten?" No mobile reception, no idea what snake, no first aid. So it's left me thinking I might put a bandage in my pack from now on. Just to get some compression happening.

Met a nice couple at the trailhead - Emma and Matt I think were their names. They seemed keen to venture out St Andrews or Blue Lake way sometime so I gave them my number to hook up a ride or two. Also told them to look here, which is why I'm mentioning it.



Hud said:


> We all came to the conclusion at the end of the ride that we wern't feeling real confident about the OO.


As in, not confident about winning? Or finishing in under 5hrs? That - I can understand. But if you meant not confident about finishing, then I think you were just lacking a little perspective on your ride. You needed a much, much less fit rider along with you on the weekend (i.e. someone like me), and you would've felt much better.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowpat said:


> It's not a real training ride if you don't have real stats. Ask any roadie.


I'm trying my best to _not _join that group.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Just kept to my own pace, didn't exert too much energy on the climbs and thus could go for longer. Think I'll apply this tactic during the event to give me better odds of finishing.


I had been wondering how your commuting/training was going, and it sounds like it's going well. I thought I'd even seen some Ardent tyreprints around Blue Lake lately.

As someone who's only attempted that sort of distance less than a year ago I'd agree the safest thing is to keep to your own pace the first time around if you have doubts about making the distance without suffering. It can be hard to do at the start though, when everyone is feeling fresh.



nuclear_powered said:


> I actually wasn't too freaked out by it - it was more the afterthought of "What would I have done if bitten?" No mobile reception, no idea what snake, no first aid. So it's left me thinking I might put a bandage in my pack from now on. Just to get some compression happening.


It's that slight initial panic isn't it? You know you should keep pedaling if you can't avoid it even if it means running over it but in that split-second it's hard to make the right decision...but I'm pretty wussy when it comes to snakes.

Yeah I always carry a bandage or two, whether I'm alone or not. They're pretty small and don't weigh anything. Thankfully I haven't had to use them for that purpose yet.



Hud said:


> We all came to the conclusion at the end of the ride that we wern't feeling real confident about the OO.


I'll back you up here N_P. I thought we all kept up a great pace most of the time. Sure I'm not doing the OO so I can be pretty offhand about it but I'm pretty confident everyone will do just fine.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

sicwombat said:


> Road trip out to Woodend today...some new single track in the pine forest


Is this new-new track, or is it existing track that's been cleared and rebuilt since the recent forestry work? Any pointers on how to find it?


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Stevob said:


> I'm trying my best to _not _join that group.


 You have to Try?????
:eekster: :nono:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

hmmm...good point...substitute it with "never wanting to be confused with".


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> As in, not confident about winning? Or finishing in under 5hrs? That - I can understand. But if you meant not confident about finishing, then I think you were just lacking a little perspective on your ride. You needed a much, much less fit rider along with you on the weekend (i.e. someone like me), and you would've felt much better.


I'm confident of finishing sure. I was considering that after the 60km I felt somewhat like I did after last years OO -but having done 40kms less.
I did a general ask around after the ride and no-one had much left in the tank.
- Except for Casper, who wouldv'e clocked up 120km by the time he got home... 
Most suprising was the fact I only went through about 1.5 litres of fluid and there was no hint of a headache.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> Most suprising was the fact I only went through about 1.5 litres of fluid and there was no hint of a headache.


probably due to the cooler weather and more moisture in the atmosphere. Here's hoping for a similar day at the OO.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Yabang trail*

A few dodgy phone pics from this mornings ride.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

and one more dodgy pic...










Nice ride today.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Had a fun ride yesterday morning. All kinds of critters out on the trails - scared a little wallaby out of his bed, had a hawk follow me for a little while, kangaroos everywhere then I startled a fox that was poking around on a section of singletrack. Bloody hell it's dry though - I don't think we've had any rain of note in January and the trails are all now loose dirt and rocks. The MX bikes certainly don't help with that either....


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Had a ride with the whole family on Monday night which is always awesome, my daughter can't get enough of it. 

Then last night worked out that if I leave by 8pm (just after my daughter goes to sleep) I can get a whole lap of the Comm Games Track in before the sun sets... oh daylight savings how I love you! Will be doing this more often... it's only 6.4kms, but at least it has a lot of variety for a quick ride.

On that note Lysterfield although a but channeled from the rain is really looking good. A lot of work has gone on out there. No more wondering if the log pile is ok, they are all good rollovers now. It's dusty but the 'smoothest' it's been in ages.

And while I rant, I am officially in love with the Big Kahuna. It's as stiff as a concrete block which I wasn't sure about initially but after hammering it at Lysty I think I'm in love. I just point and shoot. You put your foot down and it just goes like a rocket... you can feel all the power get to the back wheel. Unbelileveable. Hate to say it but I think I have become an aluminum convert... unless of course I can find a stiff as steel frame one day.

Sideknob: If you are after more animals it's like Kangaroo town at Lysty around 8pm. Kinda fun all the same hoping they actually move.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

He he, had a mob of them hop in front of me this morning - one big one passed within 20 feet of my front wheel I reckon.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

There's heaps out at Blue Lake too (where I'll be riding tomorrow night if anyone's keen), including the roo we call "Vin Diesel". Seriously, I'm gonna catch this roo doing bench presses or bicep curls one day. Either that or I'll find syringes around his tree. This thing's built like a brick s**thouse.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I may take you up on the Blue Lake offer. Time and meeting place?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> There's heaps out at Blue Lake too (where I'll be riding tomorrow night if anyone's keen), including the roo we call "Vin Diesel". Seriously, I'm gonna catch this roo doing bench presses or bicep curls one day. Either that or I'll find syringes around his tree. This thing's built like a brick s**thouse.


Yeah, I've seen an exceptional buck on one of my tracks - big, muscular and arrogant to go with it. Just stood there staring at us, and all flexed up. When he finally decided to hop it you could hear his weight on the ground with each hop "WHOP, WHOP, WHOP."

I'd hate to box on with him.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*more new stuff pics*

The extension work is going brilliantly by the look of it. Had a quick ride there today, but unfortunately ran out of time before I reached the end of it.

Rock gardens, and plenty of them. Beautiful area to be riding through too. Lovely tall tree ferns abound.



















Tight uphill switchback

























Another beautiful day for a ride. Shame I only had time to do one lap.:sad:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Stevob said:


> I've got a little challenge for us. It's only a short climb, but very difficult, with a sharp left uphill corner in it which gets even steeper. It's in the new tracks. I haven't made it yet, but it might take a few more attempts. I'll show you next time out there. Hud probably knows the one.


I made this climb today John.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

4 of us put in a solid afternoon's work out there yesterday. A lot of log cutting to be done as seen in the pics.
Looks like you didn't get as far as where we were. A stunning area further around.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Hud said:


> I may take you up on the Blue Lake offer. Time and meeting place?


+1 on that


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> 4 of us put in a solid afternoon's work out there yesterday. A lot of log cutting to be done as seen in the pics.
> Looks like you didn't get as far as where we were. A stunning area further around.


I got as far as the big moss covered fallen tree, then ran out of time. I've been told that was 100-200m short of the track's current end.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud said:


> I may take you up on the Blue Lake offer. Time and meeting place?


I'll be in that too.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> I'll be in that too.


Cool - Just spoke to Daz and we'll aim to leave him place around 6:45 to be at the trailhead at 7. Might bring the lights in case we run long.

Hud & ILD - park along Booyan Cres at the center of this map, and make your way up to the end of Kariboo Gv. I'd avoid parking in Kariboo - I see lots of broken glass there.
http://maps.google.com.au/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=-37.690986,145.098624&spn=0.011971,0.01929&z=16


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

see you there at 7


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Should be fine, that's where I parked when I went for a walk. A two hour ride I presume.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

I might make it, don't finish work till 6 though, so will be pushing it.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

waldog said:


> I might make it, don't finish work till 6 though, so will be pushing it.


It will save time if you jump on and ride...

*collective groan*


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, 'bout 2 hours.

P.S. Go Djokovic!! 2 sets to 1.

EDIT: P.P.S. D'oh! Oh well ... maybe Tsonga can take the Fed.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

cowpat said:


> It's not a real training ride if you don't have real stats. Ask any roadie.


Well I've been down the Otways on a secret training camp (involving lots of beer and food...) and on West Barwon rd the steepest I saw on the Polar was 27% !
Compared to last year I actually RODE the hills rather than walked them, but that was without the private property bits and not all in one go. Man those hills are steep !


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Ah, I love this thread. Cause when I cant ride I can look here and live through other people adventures, thanks guys (& girls).

Ill get to post a ride again some day.......


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

<o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com







</o:smarttagtype>I had a great w/e of riding (broken up with a recovery day at work on Monday!). <o>
</o><o></o>
On Sunday I rode part of the Great Dividing Trail (GDT) - from the Chocolate Mill just out of Hepburn Springs to Castlemaine, then back via the Highway. 40k offroad, 30 on road. Great trails, very different to other riding in Vic, including Piney's @ Castlemaine. The section from the Choc Mill to <st1><st1>Vaughn</st1><st1></st1></st1> Springs is a highlight, as is the final section of the trail which is singletrack that runs beside a water race.<o></o>
<o></o>
I did a similar ride late last year, but started at Hepburn Springs instead. The track between Hepburn and the Choc Mill had LOTS of fallen trees and several climbs, so I skipped it this time. It would be good if someone could chime in with what the track from Daylesford to Hepburn is like&#8230;<o></o>
<o></o>
On Tuesday Mark and I headed up to Woodend for a couple of laps of the Wombat Track. WICKED. The Turner Sultan was in great form, getting a little air, absolutely NAILING the last 1/3 of the lap (finishing at the dam car park) - finding the cornering edge was easy. FYI: I was running Racing Ralph 2.25's 25psi front, 30psi back.<o></o>


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

PuddleDuck said:


> It would be good if someone could chime in with what the track from Daylesford to Hepburn is like]


When I was doing some read up on the GDT and some forum scouring quite a few people noted that Hepburn to Daylesford is not great and there is a lot of walking involved.

Word of mouth, but it's all I have.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome ride out at Blue Lake last night. 3hrs (riding from home for me) with a few stops. Cowpat, ILD, Kristian, Daz & I. Great tracks out there, with quite a few good hard pinches to get the heart rate up. We saw the Vin Diesel roo from a distance, but I think there are actually quite a few big ones out there, and they kinda all look alike (they all look like jumping steaks to me).

No snakes, but I tipped a spider out of my helmet at one point.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Really enjoyed the ride with you blokes last night - despite the grimacing!
Hope I didn't slow procedings too much
Godd to meet a few more MTBRers
I got to agree there were some big Roo's in there
Always great to find new trails in the backyard - now just have to not get lost on them
Cheers guys


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry I missed the Blue Lake ride.
I took Damo from the Cog out to St A for his first time out there. Pretty hot by the time we finished.
It was a maiden voyage for the updated SIR9 running a 100x20mm Minute, 9spd drivetrain and Formula K24 brakes. 
It was great! A Stans'd Ardent up front meant it really hooked in. It's back at the Cog getting a few tweaks, so no pics yet.
At the COG by chance we met Chumbox for the first time as well, good to put another face to name.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I went and did the new stuff yesterday. Just a training ride, but I ended up bumping into a local couple out there riding for the first time, so I showed them the rest of the loop. They absolutely loved it.

Then I did another lap at a decent pace. It's really bedding in well, and it's my fave place to ride atm. Just awesome.

So far, so good with the training. Just 2 days missed riding from the last seven, Thursday and today. Callouses on the hands are getting painful, so I might need to try to find the funds for the Salsa ProMoto Carbon flat bar with 17 degrees back sweep before the Otway.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Callouses on the hands are getting painful


Trying hard not to make an inappropriate remark...but Vaseline Intensive Care Aloe Vera (the green bottle) works well on callouses.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Training shmaining. Seeing as I'm not doing the OO I went off to Mt Buller and hammered downhill runs all day with nary a break. Fantastic.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> At the COG by chance we met Chumbox for the first time as well, good to put another face to name.


Nice to meet you and John too.  COG is certainly the place to be. Now I just have to get there on a Thursday night... once the my wheels stop bending.

The Niner is looking sweet too. The 9spd looks like a great setup.



Stevob said:


> Callouses on the hands are getting painful, so I might need to try to find the funds for the Salsa ProMoto Carbon flat bar with 17 degrees back sweep before the Otway.


Hey Steve it's not for everyone but as soon as I moved to swept bars on the rigid (20 degree aluminium in my case) every single hand problem I had went away, callouses, wrist pain, a lot of vibration. Worth a try if you can swing it.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

The callouses are at the base of the outer two fingers on each hand, so it's definitely hand position causing it (thanks cowpat). It was manageable until I upped the ante on the training. I'll try gloveless today to see if that helps.

I need to decide quickly if I'm going to get them shipped from the UK (Wiggle) before the OO. Wiggle also have $40 AUD off orders over $200 until this Wednesday, so I can get the bars, a base layer top and a new saddle (Charge Spoon) for less than I was quoted for the bars from a certain LBS.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> a new saddle (Charge Spoon)


Also don't have enough good things to say about this saddle. Light, comfy and cheap. I bought one straight away for my new bike as it's hands down the best I've ridden.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I knew you liked yours, and between that and the reviews on Wiggle, for under $40 AUD, I can't loose.

The hands weren't sore at all after this morning's ride gloveless, so that may be an option for me, however, when the Ozrider grips got damp, they were a little slippery.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

cowpat said:


> Training shmaining. Seeing as I'm not doing the OO I went off to Mt Buller and hammered downhill runs all day with nary a break. Fantastic.


I was up there, also 

What an awesome, awesome place!

Did a skills clinic and ride with Caroline Buchanan (World Elite 4X Champ) and the guys from All Terrain Cycles yesterday.. Today we did the River Spur Trail down to Mirimbah,

Edit to add a couple of pics..


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Mark & I hit up Forrest yesterday. We rode most of the trails at the Yaughter end, as well as trails 2 & 3 - which are by far my favourite trails there.

Lessons learnt for next time....take plenty of water, we couldn't find a place to re-fill our Camelback's, and local shop owner said the local water was terrible anyway....and either in town or at Yaughter - the rail trail between the two locations is a nice ride (and a good warm up)


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

PuddleDuck said:


> ... as well as trails 2 & 3 - which are by far my favourite trails there.


Particularly going down 3. Nuthin' but smiles the whole way down. Did you head over to Third Time Lucky and Follow the Dog (5 & 6)? They're also pretty awesome - part of the OO100 course if yer doing that.

Nice Buller shots MrsH - so was Caro riding her new Commencal? I saw over on the right in the news section that she finally has a major sponsor.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Particularly going down 3. Nuthin' but smiles the whole way down. Did you head over to Third Time Lucky and Follow the Dog (5 & 6)? They're also pretty awesome - part of the OO100 course if yer doing that.


Didn't do TTL or FTD - did them 18 months ago when it was wet..didn't have a great time. Will do them next time for sure. Thanks for the tip.

Whilst I've posted this as a seperate thread...I'd like to know peoples favourite tracks @ Buller. Cheers


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Nice Buller shots MrsH - so was Caro riding her new Commencal? I saw over on the right in the news section that she finally has a major sponsor.


Yep, she had a brand new Comencal XC bike. They built it in the car on the drive from Canberra.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Did Lysterfield with my 10YO and a couple of guys from the BMX club.
Lots of whinging about hills but I managed.
Despite the heat and hills Matt was pretty positive at Trailmix and after we had got back to the car.
Also ran into Casnell.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

MrsH said:


> I was up there, also


We almost met. When you ladies were all lined up at the chair you graciously let us boys board the lift ahead of you. Thank you kindly.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

cowpat said:


> We almost met. When you ladies were all lined up at the chair you graciously let us boys board the lift ahead of you. Thank you kindly.


Ah, sweet  We were gonna take a while to get on so let the 'boys' through first.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

First ride back since bub came along. I am having 2 weeks off work so ive got a bit of time to get out there. As ive got a bit of time I took the crappy digital camera with video mode and cut a small vid.

Piss Poor Productions presents Vid #3, A Pommi Downhill. Its the final Downhill run on the 6hr track for those that have been there.

https://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid299.photobucket.com/albums/mm283/cicco11/Pommi02-02-10.flv


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice effort considering you were by yourself Ben. 
Fair bit drier than when I was there but the flow appears to be the same.
Good on ya for getting back on the bike (and on mtbr..) I was thinking we were going to have to do a memorial ride for you.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Did TrailMix social ride tonight at Lysterfield. Was great ride. Few new tracks I'd never seen before really topped it off. Good times.


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Blackwood trails*

Went for a ride on the weekend out at Blackwood. A friend found some trails on a map of the general area (we use it for Wombat) and off we went. took us 3 hours to travel 16k's as we had to hike a bike about a 3rd of the distance, mainly due to overgrown trails or trails being to steep to ride :madman: However, we did finish the ride with about 7k's of nice and smooth trails. I would go again but i think we really need to work out some better kept trails!

Overall, it was one of the best days out i've had on a bike. It really captured what i think mountain biking is all about (just with less walking next time haha)

I think this picture pretty much sums up the day for me:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Back out to pommi for a quick lap. When I say quick I mean a 45 min lap which is about 10min off my fastest lap from a few years ago.

Forgot to mention that yeasterday in tribute to the cool rollovers at Silvan I built a Rock rollover. Pics below



















Have done 55ks in two days :thumbsup: thats been about my monthly average for the last 10 months. Might get fit this month.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Wicked roll over. Good job moving that boulder


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

chumbox said:


> Wicked roll over. Good job moving that boulder


Guns of steel 

Trails were in great nick after the rain so ride was going well, after 30ks and a lack of food I hit the wall big time. Was not feeling well so I called for the sag wagon. Has been a very long time since ive made the call.

Lap full of baby spew, have to go.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

beenee98 said:


> Went for a ride on the weekend out at Blackwood. A friend found some trails on a map of the general area (we use it for Wombat) and off we went. took us 3 hours to travel 16k's as we had to hike a bike about a 3rd of the distance, mainly due to overgrown trails or trails being to steep to ride :madman: However, we did finish the ride with about 7k's of nice and smooth trails. I would go again but i think we really need to work out some better kept trails!
> 
> Overall, it was one of the best days out i've had on a bike. It really captured what i think mountain biking is all about (just with less walking next time haha)
> 
> I think this picture pretty much sums up the day for me:


Have you got the 2nd edition of ORCA? A few blackwood trail rides in it.
Looks like a pretty good area to explore. Like you say it's what MTB is about.
I've done plenty of that researching St Andrews and district.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Quick singltrack blat for me this morning before it got too warm. Then I threw a new 2.1 Ignitor on the back and set it up ghetto tubeless using the "tape" method and Stan's. It's still holding air so fingers crossed!


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hud said:


> Have you got the 2nd edition of ORCA? A few blackwood trail rides in it.
> Looks like a pretty good area to explore. Like you say it's what MTB is about.
> I've done plenty of that researching St Andrews and district.


I think that's where the idea came from. It was also from a map that my friend had that one of the guys from Woodend Cycles marked out for us. As they weren't mine, i'm not 100% sure, but we followed the map more than the book.

There are heaps of tracks out there too. Lots of ridgeline type rides which scare the hell out of me and impress me at the same time! I should point out that if you're after something technical, these aren't the way to go as we found them quite simple, but after all the hiking we did i was kind of happy about that.

For the next trip, we're thinking of starting at the camping grounds out there and then riding to the caravan park via the trails. It should avaiod a majority of the hike a biking we did and keep us in that beautiful scenery. It really feels like you are using the bike to explore, rather than just riding (a la You Yangs and lysty).

Here are a couple of other photos that i pinched off my friends facebook page haha


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Those trails look great! Kind of a 'water race' look about them like at Castlemaine. 
Another place I want to check out!


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Did a lap of Lysterfield this morning with the Trailmix crew 

And just entered MrH and myself in mixed pairs for the 6 hour at You Yangs next week


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

MrsH said:


> Did a lap of Lysterfield this morning with the Trailmix crew
> 
> And just entered MrH and myself in mixed pairs for the 6 hour at You Yangs next week


Hey MrsH

You by any chance at the Trailmix ride last Tuesday night? Just wondering if I met you by chance or MrH?

I'm in Belgrave so Lysterfield is my general go to area. It's scrubbing up well of late.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Not Tuesday, no.. I think he is keen to do one, though. Depends on what time I can get out of work (Lilydale) to watch the 4 year old. I thought the trails were in good nick yesterday.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

MrsH said:


> Not Tuesday, no.. I think he is keen to do one, though. Depends on what time I can get out of work (Lilydale) to watch the 4 year old. I thought the trails were in good nick yesterday.


Yeah I only did my first one last week also due to work (Prahran/Caulfield) and a 2 year old. Fully understand... but wouldn't change a thing


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

beenee98 said:


>


Byers Back Track perhaps? Then there's the loop track that starts at the Garden of St Erth carpark. Both good fun and not too hard. I'll usually park at the tennis courts in Blackwood and ride out to each.

PS: Did you take a torch and head into the tunnel near the start of Byers? Is the wombat still in residence?


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

Haha, Byers Back Track is right. We started at the caravan park and hiked for ages - i recommend going in the way you suggested!

We saw the tunnel that you speak of too...we were tempted to go look for Mr. Rockerfeller... (too soon?). This should be the one you're talking of:


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

beenee98 said:


> This should be the one you're talking of:


That's the one. Take a torch next time - it's not very long but at the end at the top of the scree there's a small cubby hole where the time before last I was there a wombat was waiting for me... Last time I was there he was out, maybe moved out permanently or just out for a wander I don't know...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

You couldn't pay me to walk into something like that. At least ... less than a few hundie anyway.

Did 3.5hrs out at St A this arvo/evening. First time there in quite a while. Last 2 times I bombed out half way up Rob Roy. This time I sailed right past that point ... and subsequently broke my chain. 5 min later Kristian and I were on our way. Started getting a little tired climbing up to Ridge Rd, but re-invigorated by going down it. Still managed a few out-of-saddle climbing stints up Blue House Rd on the way back which I was happy with.

Met a new guy (Stuart? I'm bad with remembering names) who was quite friendly and let me have a pedal of his shiny (like, freshly cleaned) Pivot 429. Very nice ... quite light for a 4in FS 29er. Lighter than my bike anyway (although my bike is about to get it's first carbon component ... only temprorary though). I pointed New Guy in this direction so he may hook up with one/some of us sometime.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Training ride from Carver96er's place to the new stuff and back. Also went right to the top of the hill for once. That's a tough climb in the heat. Didn't do the _new _new stuff today. About 40km all up, including a stop at the newly opened Cafe (with the train carriage) on the Warby trail.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Hud and I went out there this evening. Did all the new new stuff too. How did you guys get to the top of the hill?

How was the carriage cafe?


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

John© said:


> How did you guys get to the top of the hill?
> 
> Straight up the grass hill (yeah, the big bas#@d climb, Steve attempted, I walked) and follow the road round. The road flattens out for a bit then theres another 'stiff' climb for about 500m. Reasonably easy riding from there on. The main track swings to the left further up which takes you to the visible tower, however the views are restricted by the trees. Go straight ahead to reach the furtherest peak, theres a 100m approx. near unridable pinch to reach the peak of the hill. Worth the effort, the views are fantastic! We returned the same way to complete the rest of the tracks.
> 
> How was the carriage cafe?


A considerable sum of money has been spent on this cafe, well worth a visit. An old railway carriage is the centre piece with a raised railway platform attached. The railway carriage itself is airconditioned which was very pleasent yesterday! There was a menu on hand which I didn't peruse as we only wanted an iced coffee:thumbsup: The kitchen is largish so I reckon they can put out a decent meal. No real carparking close by, the major access is for Warby trail users. I hope it works out for them.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

WOOPS!!:nono:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

John© said:


> How did you guys get to the top of the hill?


We mostly rode and walked up there.

Seriously now, we took the road straight up from where all you guys rested on Saturday. Got the HR up a bit.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> We mostly rode and walked up there.
> 
> Seriously now, we took the road straight up from where all you guys rested on Saturday. Got the HR up a bit.


Where is this mysterious hill everyone is referring too? Any photos?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

It's the hill that these fellas are resting at the bottom of. > http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6576467&postcount=17

As to it's location...by appointment only. Let us know if you're keen to ride out there. It's not far from Silvan.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Nevermind


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> It's the hill that these fellas are resting at the bottom of. > http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6576467&postcount=17
> 
> As to it's location...by appointment only. Let us know if you're keen to ride out there. It's not far from Silvan.


My body seized up just looking at that hill


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

I use to take my son up that hill and beyond from the age of 11. Even after all the winging and moaning, he would come back next time for more, the views are great. And anyway, all is forgotten on the downhill blast!! The day Stevob and I went it was 35 degrees and cronic humidity, not the best timing. Autumn through to Spring is awesome.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Monday- Lap of Pommi. Got a flat and went and put all my gear on an ants nest :madman:

Today (Thursday)- Round 5 of the summer crit series. Went out early to help set up a bridge and do the bunting. Was hoping for a good ride as ive been doing a bi of work recently. Didnt feel that great on the line and I got absolutly smashed. I lasted about 3/4 of a lap before I died, and could not recover, oh well, thats why ive got a day job 

My support crew came out to watch and took a few snaps.










Had time to give tham a wave last lap.










Got a lot of work to do before the XC season starts up.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Training ride...*

Yesterday, before the rains came, I managed to do a loop from Ringwood, down to Warrandyte, through the State Park, including the tough pinch climb, then up Harris Gully Road to where the high voltage power lines cross between there and Knees Road. There's some nice rocky single track besides the fire road and you can see some of it in the pic. It's a hard climb, but I managed to do it twice with no rest, and the legs felt fine. Wish I could say the same for the lungs, burning from the heat in amongst the bushes. A real sweat fest.










I've managed to get Monday & Tuesday off work, so if anyone's looking for a training ride, you're welcome to tag along with me. Will probably get out to St Andrews or the new stuff.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

I've got Monday off also, was going to do the 1in20 with a mate who's also doing the OO, but St A would be much more fun, I'll talk him into changing to a St A ride...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Good idea. The 1 in 20's a bit short, unless you do laps of it, and that's no fun.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Bloody humid after the rain, with a bit of gloopy red clay in spots.  The ghetto tubeless 2.1 Ignitor on the back is going OK - though I can't see what the fuss is about with this tyre. Much slower than the Monorail and no more grip. And hangs onto mud....

Found this discarded tube by the trail this morning, along with a discarded Co2 canister. Someone was too lazy or too much of a wannabe racer to take the time to take it with them.

Anyway, this little guy had adopted it as a sort of strange sunbed - no doubt it was very warm on his belly. The tube will patch up fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I feel the same way about the Ignitors. OK for climbing, but that's about it. Just changed for Racing Ralphs. Will post a review tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Did a nice 55km ride today from Warranwood to Watsons Creek then a back-to-front loop around the usual trails out there and back to the cars. Those who came along were Mr H, Carver and his son, N_P and his mate. Ride time was around 4 hrs + stops - including two flats, so everyone was pretty happy with that.
Cowpats 'Hippy Tent' trail gets the thumbs up - except for the plethora of logs in the first bit.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

St Andrews Monday 8am anyone?


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud said:


> Cowpats 'Hippy Tent' trail gets the thumbs up - except for the plethora of logs in the first bit.


I thought you hardy Silvan chaps liked logs? But seriously next time I ride it I'll clean it up.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

mmm..but a lot of these were suspended 1 foot off the ground or were 2 feet thick.
Big chainsaw will be needed and I'm sure it wouldn't be apprecitated by the locals.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Went out to Silvan this arvo for a quick sprint around the singletracks. The only unusual thing I did was ride *down* Steve's Climb... as Stevob mentioned a while back. First time I have done this. It works quite nicely as a descent, in fact it seems like a completely different track. I will do it again. Would be good if there was another singletrack up to the top to avoid riding up and back the same track... which isn't such a bad thing, just feels wrong. There is the downhill track, but it's too steep.

There are a few branches over the trails. I was able to move a couple, but there are others over Rib Track, Steve's Lower Track and Yabang Track that will need a bow saw.

I met Craig, Shane and a mate out there too.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

John© said:


> There are a few branches over the trails. I was able to move a couple, but there are others over Rib Track, Steve's Lower Track and Yabang Track that will need a bow saw.


One of you should carry one of the saws at the bottom of this page (Big Boy 2000): http://www.arborlab.com.au/php/foldingsaws.php

Fits in a camelbak easily when folded up, can use it with two hands, and sharp! Quicker and easier to use than a bow saw. Fast enough to cut up to about 6 inch branches.

I carry one on most rides around Plenty Gorge and St Andrews.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

John© said:


> Went out to Silvan this arvo for a quick sprint around the singletracks. The only unusual thing I did was ride *down* Steve's Climb... as Stevob mentioned a while back. First time I have done this. It works quite nicely as a descent, in fact it seems like a completely different track. I will do it again. Would be good if there was another singletrack up to the top to avoid riding up and back the same track... which isn't such a bad thing, just feels wrong. There is the downhill track, but it's too steep...


Maybe we should link Steve's switchbacks to Baker's Dozen somehow? Now _that_ would be a fun downhill stretch. What about a new, flowing singletrack from the top of Steve's which joins Baker's Dozen where it starts to go downhill? I think there's room for it.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowpat said:


> One of you should carry one of the saws at the bottom of this page (Big Boy 2000): http://www.arborlab.com.au/php/foldingsaws.php


Mitch uses something very similar to that. Not too heavy either. Good idea. I'll add it to my ever growing list of wants and needs.:thumbsup:


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Took the SS to Lysty for a couple of hours of glorious suffering. I'm shocked by how much the some of the trails have degraded (29er still eats 'em though, even rigid...). Having said that I'm pleased that some of logs that ruined the flow of some trails have been removed.

Had fun playing in the rock garden, even rode down the 2m high rock face for the first time. Go me!

Happy trails


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Maybe we should link Steve's switchbacks to Baker's Dozen somehow? Now _that_ would be a fun downhill stretch. What about a new, flowing singletrack from the top of Steve's which joins Baker's Dozen where it starts to go downhill? I think there's room for it.


Actually, when I was near the lower end of Steve's Track I switched across to Baker's Dozen, it's only a matter of a few metres.

Good idea what you suggested though, I have had something similar in mind for a while. I was thinking about it yesterday as I rode down. It could work.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Rained all day Friday, Saturday and most of today (Sunday). I got sic of the indoors and when it cleared today I headed up to Willans Hill for a bit of fun. Spent most of the time on the DH track. I put my Kenda Nevals on as my other tyres are getting a bit low. I put lots of air in them but it is still a very slow tyre on everything but the downs.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Hubby and I did the 6 hour at You Yangs today  Was great!! Think we did 10 laps all up; I did 3. I had my first over the bar stack (no idea what happened, it was all so fast!) and have some big bar/brake lever shaped bruises on my legs.. battle scars!


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Did a 3 hour today. Worst I have ever felt doing a ride/race anything. I felt good up until 300m mark, then I died. Unfortunately that is not an over exaggeration. I struggled through to do another 4 laps and having to retire at the 2 and a half hour mark about to collapse. After the first lap I was in granny on every climb, on the last anything that wasn't downhill was granny. 
I really don't know why, I felt good this morning, ate well for the week, rested my body done everything right. 
Really disappointed.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

What did you eat for breakfast Joel?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

MrsH said:


> Hubby and I did the 6 hour at You Yangs today  Was great!! Think we did 10 laps all up; I did 3. I had my first over the bar stack (no idea what happened, it was all so fast!) and have some big bar/brake lever shaped bruises on my legs.. battle scars!


Well done Mr & MrsH. Scars are cool. :thumbsup: Sore today then?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I went out to the new stuff with LoveChunks & a new fella I met at Cog on Saturday, Paul. It was drizzling when we started, but I was confident that the Ralphs wouldn't let me down and they didn't. It was very slippery on the logs though, but that's to be expected out there.

We did everything including the new stuff up the top, which was naturally a bit loose & muddy. Nice work to the fellas who helped make the changes.:thumbsup: Only did one lap, but I was keen to do more, as I still felt fresh, but the slipperyness turned the others off. Thanks to Paul for shouting me a coffee & muffin back at Cog.

ps. My secret race day breakfast trial worked a treat.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Was Paul riding a blue Jamis dually?


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Well done Mr & MrsH. Scars are cool. :thumbsup: Sore today then?


Thanks. I am sore today, funnily enough! Slept well though!



Stevob said:


> ps. My secret race day breakfast trial worked a treat.


Was that the muffin & coffee? I like the sounds of that!!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Went to Lysterfield Sat morning for a great ride. First time riding shoulder first into a tree, so now that I have conquered that scenario I'm well on my way to being fearless... well on my way. No damage, just bruising.

Doing the Lake Mountain race this weekend which should be a fun alternative to the OO.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Ouch, should we compare bruises? 

Lake Mountain should be great. We'll need pics please.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

John© said:


> Was Paul riding a blue Jamis dually?


No, he was riding his Turner Sultan 29er full squish. Hud knows who.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh, that Paul.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

MrsH said:


> Ouch, should we compare bruises?
> 
> Lake Mountain should be great. We'll need pics please.


You bruised up too?

I don't bruise very well which is sad cos it makes for lame stories however I will do I'll do my best to take some pics on the weekend...


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Stevob said:


> No, he was riding his Turner Sultan 29er full squish. Hud knows who.


so that means there's two in Melb...is Paul's a DW link??


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep. A white one. Very nice build too (like his other 5 bikes...)


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Cool - do you mind hooking me up with him so we can have a white sultan love in


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Had a nice weekend riding pre-OO, Sat am Lysterfield, Sun am nancy-boy road ride, then St Andrews this am with Steve. I still can't believe how he does that on his SS, but I'm slowly losing gears and keeping up better. Either I'm getting fitter, or losing the 3x9 and going 1x9 is working in my favour...

Didn't hit my shoulder at Lysty, but my old Scott HT used to do that to me regularly, you'd hook in then it would hook in a bit more, bang!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

casnell said:


> Didn't hit my shoulder at Lysty, but my old Scott HT used to do that to me regularly, you'd hook in then it would hook in a bit more, bang!


That's exactly what happened!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

casnell said:


> Had a nice weekend riding pre-OO, Sat am Lysterfield, Sun am nancy-boy road ride, then St Andrews this am with Steve. I still can't believe how he does that on his SS, but I'm slowly losing gears and keeping up better. Either I'm getting fitter, or losing the 3x9 and going 1x9 is working in my favour...
> 
> Didn't hit my shoulder at Lysty, but my old Scott HT used to do that to me regularly, you'd hook in then it would hook in a bit more, bang!


You're definitely fitter Casnell. I went just about straight to the chiro after the ride (I got a sore lower back after yesterday's ride). Got it adjusted well, but still very sore and difficult to walk properly. Ice it and rest for me.

Bike maintenance time.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Stevob said:


> What did you eat for breakfast Joel?


I had a bowl of porridge? Is that good or bad?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm no nutritionist Joel, but personally I find that if have too many carbs for brekky, I start off very slow. On morning rides now, I have a bowl of fruit mixed with a couple of spoonfuls of honey for some good low GI sugars and a cup of coffee. Easy to digest. Works well for me anyway. Non riding days I have four Vita-Brits (sometimes with fruit), soy milk & honey, and a coffee.

There's got to be a reason for your poor start. Change the things that are easy to change and see if there's improvement.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah I will definitely have a different breakfast next time, thanks for the tips. I really hope I don't go through that again. 
Starting B grade with hope of a mid-front finish and having D graders overtaking me wasn't fun.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Breakfast of Champions.. (well this is what Caroline Buchanan eats on race day!) 

3 x weetbix, 1 x banana, some yoghurt, honey and milk, chuck in blender. Drink  Theory is the liquid-ness (?) makes it easier to absorb.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

MrsH said:


> Breakfast of Champions.. (well this is what Caroline Buchanan eats on race day!)
> 
> 3 x weetbix, 1 x banana, some yoghurt, honey and milk, chuck in blender. Drink  Theory is the liquid-ness (?) makes it easier to absorb.


I like this a lot! Just chuck a cup of coffee in there and you have yourself the perfect breakfast smoothie for any day!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

MrsH said:


> Theory is the liquid-ness (?) makes it easier to absorb.


Definitely.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Replace overly-processed nutrient-drained weetbix with un-toasted rolled oats, some nuts & seeds, and you've got a real winner.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

A bunch of us had a great little ride at Silvan tonight. It was the last training ride before the Odyssey for a few. Hud pulled out early to go home and nurse a sore knee, unfortunately. Hope it's ok by the weekend. 

Carver & Son, Duncan (LoveChunks) and Shaun H. were the other riders. We did it a little differently tonight, riding up then down Steve's Climb which worked well. Then down the gravel fireroad to access the upper section of Magpie Track, then onto Yabang Track. This is something we haven't done for a while and we were reminded what a glorious flowing bit of singletrack this run is. We offered a word of thanks again to Mitch for all his hard work.

I'm quite chuffed to have cleaned the log pile at the start of Magpie Track . Have been trying this for a while without success. Carver and Duncan also got over it, so there is a number of guys who can do it now... what will be the next challenge?

Got to say in all honesty, the guys who regularly ride at Silvan are a skilled and strong bunch of riders. The trails here are excellent for honing skills and balance and building strength. Damo at the Cog mentioned the other day that when the "social" rides started he had no trouble riding up and back, up and back along the line of riders, to see how everyone was going and so on. Not any more. Now he has to concentrate on keeping up! I reckon he's still the one to beat though. An awesome rider.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Went for a spin this arvo - was out for a few minutes then began to wonder what the constant "tick-tick-tick" sound was. D'OH! I'd washed the bike yesterday and left the big chainstay protector off.  That big stay magnifies chain slap X10 I reckon. Luckily I had a bit of insulation tape handy so the chain didn't rip into the swingarm. Still annoyed the crap out of me.

Lots of fallen trees over the "Eagle's Nest" trail as it's known - hop log here, duck under low branch there, and so on. Loose rock everywhere too.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*It feels real nice to set a goal and achieve it...*

What a day! Despite having eaten too much for brekky (stupidly I changed my plan) and a lower back which hadn't recovered fully and gave me grief for about 85/100kms, I managed to reach my goal of sub 7.5 hrs with a time of 7:23 or thereabouts (I didn't look at the timer when I crossed).

I can't tell you how good that felt. I doubt whether it was in the top half of the field though but I don't care.

Race Summary...









0-4kms: Being on a single speed, and heading into a (at times) vicious headwind I lost a few places off the start.
4-9kms: The hill climb starts very gently, and I managed to claw back a few spots, until it gets steeper, then I start passing more frequently. Traffic is heavy on the first climb, and you can see the huge snake of riders well in front and behind. The back starts to ache about half way up the sealed road section. The gradient doesn't let off when it turns to a gravel road and I completely lost traction and had to get off and walk for a little.
9-13kms: The gravel road continues downhill along a ridge, and if the wind was strong at the start, it was gale force here. A number of times I nearly had the wheels swept from underneath me, and was blown a couple of feet across the road trying to stay upright. Many riders noted this after the race. The pace picked up and I passed a couple of riders on the downhill gravel road section, until I got to a sharp corner and had to implement my mad Tokyo Drift skilz to keep the gravel out of my skin (fun for those behind to watch). We turn onto what can only be described as an unused 4wd track down a steeper route to a creek at the bottom. The dust was unpleasant to say the least and the creek was walked through by all, so wet shoes for the big climb.
13-28kms A tough climb up the same type of unused 4wd track, with 2 options near the top (one of which was harder but maybe quicker). Most riders took the easier option and I'm glad I did too. Carver96er (also on a SS) who might have been five mins in front of me by then, took the other option and lost his lead over me (but not for long). Heaps of hike a bike up this hill for eveyone too.
28-42kms: At the end of the big climb, near the road section, my bike developed a creak from the bottom bracket, which steadily got worse over the next few kms. I stopped at the major road intersection to assess the situation, and the crank bolts all seemed tight enough, but on closer inspection I found that I was missing two of my four chainring bolts. I tightened the remaining two as much as I could and pressed on. Once we left the road, there was some real nice fast flowing single track, ear to ear grin stuff, followed by a multitude of (sometimes) rideable climbs. It was before the last couple of climbs in this section that, without creaking or any other warning, I was down to one chainring bolt. Somewhat dejected, and a little concerned that I might not even make it to the 67km mark (Forrest), I started to walk all the hills. Eventually, I decided to give it a crack and with a hell of a creak on every uphill pedal stroke, I rode on. Time would tell if the chainring would give up and fold in half.









42-67kms: The best part of the 100kms, without a doubt. Red Carpet was a timed decent and an absolute blast, bucking and flowing fast albeit with white knuckles at times. I left the track here once at speed, and only just managed to grab a tree trunk (nearly pulled my right arm out of it's socket doing so) to stop me ending up in the blackberries. We then crossed the road for some more rolling single track (some of the best in the area IMO) before reaching the Forrest footy ground where the festival was being held.
67-87kms: As I went through the footy ground, I missed the (poorly marked) water station, so had to conserve what I had for the next 20kms. Damn, it was starting to get hot too. Back into the sweet Forrest single track which included Marriners Run, an awesome section of high banked and fast berms, switching back and forth across a gully decent.
87-100kms: What a b!tch. A long, long fireroad ascent. You'd make it to the top of one hill, only to see that there's another one just ahead...repeat that about a dozen times, and you can see how soul destroying it can become. In the sun too. I hated it with a passion. Most others did too. Off this road eventually, and some fast white knuckle decents for a little while, on a loose dusty surface. The chain started to make some noise like it was getting loose, so I pulled over and checked the last chainring bolt which had worked it's way loose. Fixed that, then carried on towards what is known as the Sledgehammer. Great. More hike a bike. A little bit more single track then cruised back down the fireroad to the finish.

After resting for some time, catching up with the other fellas, I jumped on the bus back to Apollo Bay, and rode straight down to the ocean beach for a well earned dip. Very soothing for the body and soul.

Drove home after deciding that it was too hot to stay there (still 34 degrees at 7pm).

Edit to add: I placed 272 out of over 695 men overall. Woo-Hoo! My choice of gearing on the single speed was spot on too.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Forgot to add...

Congratulations to all who entered and finished. Well done fellas, on a tough day.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats Steve, well done! I can't believe you could do that last fire-road without walking.

Must have been disconcerting with missing bolts...

I got in at 8:41, after going ok then blowing up in that last section, that fire-road was soul-destroying, then on the downhill my back was cramping, I even had to stop a couple of times to stretch it out going down the last big hill.Took me over an hour and a half for the last 13 ks . I reckon that's the toughest day I've ever had doing anything, let alone riding, it leaves the Alpine Audax in it's dust for difficulty. All in all a very difficult but very satisfying day, now to book that massage for tomorrow...

Congrats also to everyone else that finished, a big day!

Just checked the Polar, steepest incline 25% or 14 deg, steepest decline 31% or 18deg.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Stevob said:


> Edit to add: I placed 272 out of over 695 men overall. Woo-Hoo! My choice of gearing on the single speed was spot on too.


Nice work :thumbsup: And what luck the crank did not fold on you......


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks fellas. Casnell, I didn't manage to ride all that fire road. I probably walked 4 or so of the inclines.

Special big congrats to Carver96er, finishing on his single speed in under 7 hours!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

ilostmypassword said:


> Nice work :thumbsup: And what luck the crank did not fold on you......


Thanks Paul. I'm absolutley mystified myself, especially when you look at it and realise if you had to put one bolt there to hold it all together, it wouldn't be that one. It's furthest from the point of highest torque on the drive side downstroke. Lucky the chainline is pretty good.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Well done to those who Otway'd. Today I did a re-run of the Woodend BMC Classic from 2009 - good fun except for the singletrack that the moto's have trashed. Dare I say it, the 50k wasn't as hard as it could have been, despite the heat.


----------



## Benizmo (Nov 16, 2009)

Made it through my first Otway, First 100k race

Was really happy with the first 67k to the football ground, got a great start and was placed 92nd in open mens at that point. But then the heat started to bite, even with drinking staminade (which usually works for me) I started to cramp badly on the single track climb out of mariners. First the quads, right leg for a few mins then left and it would last for 5 mins of pedalling pain, then the hamstrings started to go at the same time. Nothing I could do but get off and stretch! Luckily for the brass band who kept me preoccupied to some extent of what that noise was.

Manged to get myself onto J2 and stretched them out with a nice descent, but they came back again on the Ayup 13k loop, which was bad enough as it was. At this point I was learning about the mental aspect of MTB racing the hard way, and it just kept going forever!

Finally I got onto the moto track descent, and it was all downhill for a good run home, with only that sandy hill up past the fence, but I knew at the top was a smooth fire road all the way back to the oval. Finished in 6:27:59, very happy for my first 100k, but wondering how I could have done without the cramps  

Congrats to all who participated, and particularly those that finished. It was the toughest day I have ever spent on the bike, everyone was really friendly throughout the race and the race was run brilliantly


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

6:27? That's very impressive, well done!


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Bloody well done to all of you who did the Odyssey!

MrH finished in 7:59:09 (I'd given him til 8 flat then we were going back to the jumping castle!!  )

Stevob, I saw you finish! Nice to meet Carver96er too  Casnell, I missed you, sorry! Sounds as though it was a fantastic event all round. I think I'll convince Andrew to do it again next year, just not right now.. 

(There was a long queue for the men's showers back at the caravan park and most of the guys were lying flat on the grass!!)


----------



## Benizmo (Nov 16, 2009)

casnell said:


> 6:27? That's very impressive, well done!


Yeah 6hr 27mins, orig target was to finish under 7hrs so definatly happy! And 13mins 47 down red carpet with plenty of traffic! That was one of the highlights of the day! That and finishing!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

MrsH said:


> Stevob, I saw you finish!


So you witnessed my rather poor attempt at a wheelie as I crossed the line?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome effort Benizmo! The bloke I camped next to did it in 6:45.

I'll be back next year for sure.

I was very impressed and humbled by the support given by other riders for me on my rigid 29er SS. I'll have fond memories of a yo-yo battle with another rigid 29er SS through the Yaugher 20km Super Loop. I passed him up every hill, and he passed me down every hill.

Well done to Shannon too, who was the rider directly in front of me.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

What a fantastic experience!

To all those that said it would be tough on a single speed I say I don't know what the fuss was all about. I rode 99% of the tracks the geared riders rode (within the group I was in) and walked the rest, but my walking was as fast if not faster than those attempting to ride the steeper sections. Must say I would love to see the way the elite guys and girls attack those climbs, there times just blow me away!
The people are what make a good event great and the vibe on the trails, from the other riders to the officials, was just like one big happy family, Thanx all!
Its amazing how you can feel completely spent after a tough section but as soon as you enter the 'sweeter' single track, you find energy that no gel could ever give you. And that final climb as we left Forrest just about did me in. Having not done the OO before I thought that climb was 'Sledgehammer'. Thats the section that will still in my mind as the cruelest!
Also great to see so many faces on the trail that I have riden with these past 12 months. I'm a shocker at remembering names, so please forgive me! About 5 minutes after I finished my body said 'enough'! All i wanted to do was lay down. So to those I sort of spoke to after the race my appoligise for my lack of communcation, I was 'done in'!
So while the pain is already forgotten the fun factor will live on forever, so I think this is me putting my hand up for next year.

P.S. Ineresting to note that most of the 'Cog' regulars finished within a 'bulls roar' of each other. The training worked well.
And Stevob, I'm glad your mechanical issues didn't prematurely end your race, that would have been cruel. Also great review!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks J. I probably only lost about 10-15 mins all up with the chainring bolt debacle. Next year will be better, for sure.

The Racing Ralphs held up well, I ran them at slightly higher pressure than I'm used to so it was a little loose in some spots. Had no rear brakes by the finish either. I checked them yesterday, and there was still some pad material on them so they might have just been overcooked (not surprising), but I've changed them regardless.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to all you OO riders. Great effort. Good to hear ya all made it!


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Stevob said:


> So you witnessed my rather poor attempt at a wheelie as I crossed the line?


I saw a few of those


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Just got back from AB after an extended weekend. 
Had a great race to start with, powering up the climbs with lots of energy and no hint of cramp. Was well up in the pack for the Red Carpet descent meaning I had the downhill to myself except for a couple of overtakes. The southwest trails were great fun. Into Forrest at the 67km mark in around 4 hrs (11.15), Hoping at this point for a 6:30 time.
I stopped briefly and sat down for a few minutes, maybe this was a mistake!
As I headed out into Yaugher my lower back started to cramp up/tighten terribly. I went around Yaugher at half throttle in a world of pain. I couldn't even perform basic log-rollovers! Loads of riders were overtaking me here. Very frustrating as I still had lots of energy and my legs were still pretty good. Carver overtook me in the last few kms and was only in sight for a few seconds!
I rolled into Forrest at the 87km and collapsed, not knowing if I would be able to finish. I lay down under a tree for about 45 minutes and finally started to feel a little better. I did some stretches and then decided I would go out and try to finish.
I actually did the last 15km relatively easily. Well, the long undulating climb was not so bad after my rest, but then on the long descent my back started to tighten up again just from the effort of bracing against the downhill. I pushed up sledghammer then made my way painfully down the last singletrack. Aaron overtook me here and then I cruised on into Forrest for a 7:50 time.
So overall, pretty happy I beat last years time of 8:00 - which was my only real goal.
However it wouldv'e been nice to clock in at 6:30 or thereabouts. 
I'll have to sort out my back issues before next year. 

Congrats to Carver for showing all the Cog crew how to do it, and to all the others who completed.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> I rolled into Forrest at the 87km and collapsed, not knowing if I would be able to finish. I lay down under a tree for about 45 minutes and finally started to feel a little better. I did some stretches and then decided I would go out and try to finish.
> .


You need a flippin medal :thumbsup:


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Well done Hud, I have to say my back was my sorest part.

Kinda really annoying to have to stop on a downhill to stretch it out when you should be flying.

Anyone know why we all get sore backs?


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

Not really mountain bike related but i rode the Melbourne Summer Cycle for the MS society. Just a 40K fun-ride which includes going over the westgate and through the city. Did it in a team of 3 (our team name was Team Spider Pig) . We rode to the speed of my wife who isn't really a bike rider, more just recreational riding every now and then and did it in about 2hrs 40mins - quite a leisurely pace (ave heart rate was something like 100bpm lol) but was fun to ride with her and one of our friends.

We also managed to raise about $350 for MS which is the main goal at the end of the day!


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Stevob, I'd like to know how you felt after 100km on a rigid bike?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

casnell said:


> Well done Hud, I have to say my back was my sorest part.
> 
> Kinda really annoying to have to stop on a downhill to stretch it out when you should be flying.
> 
> Anyone know why we all get sore backs?


Not sure, maybe a lack of core strength.
I think I may have an underlying pelvis/hip/knee issue that may be contributing. Something is not right here and while it's not normally a big issue I need to get it sorted.
I've been putting off going to a physio until after the OO because I didn't want to have to have time off the bike.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Probably because you use the back to help support yourself when sitting or standing in a normal riding position. And a racing position will generally have more weight over the front of the bike than your normal riding position and your spine is bent forward, increasing pressure on the discs, which your back tries to alleviate with the supporting muscles. Also, when you get tired, you sit down some more and subject your back to more impacts from the seat.

That's my non-medically qualified opinion anyway.

I suggest a group effort to increase core strength for next year and a closer look at riding position.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

John© said:


> Stevob, I'd like to know how you felt after 100km on a rigid bike?


Back problems aside, I felt much better than when I finished the 105km @ Bendigo last year on the aluminium GT SS with a front shock. I had no other body problems. Hands, arms, shoulders, neck etc were all fine. I have developed much better upper body strength in the last few months.

Strange though, because some of those decents were very bumpy. Next year I'll have a carbon fork & bars.

I had some minor cramping in the legs.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Not sure, maybe a lack of core strength.
> I think I may have an underlying pelvis/hip/knee issue that may be contributing. Something is not right here and while it's not normally a big issue I need to get it sorted.
> I've been putting off going to a physio until after the OO because I didn't want to have to have time off the bike.


I started to get back issues about a year or so ago as my KM's increased (and gradients!) and it was simply due to to much riding and not using other muscles- in particular core and upper back/ shoulders. The single speed did not help either. I never experienced pain on the bike though- just mega mega sore shoulder blades and lower back afterwards.

It took me a while to realise it- but to much riding was actually bad for me  Now i run a bit, gym (all new for 2010!!) and ride a bit...... which has helped balance things out. No real back ache anyway.......so that's all good.

Great effort by the way- especially in 34degs! I'd love to give the Otways another go....maybe with Puddle Duck and Mark one year....

Good luck at the Physio and get well soon :thumbsup:

p.s. sorry for editing...but i was rambling....


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Top effort to keep going with all those problems Hud.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

MrsH said:


> I saw a few of those


Shame on me. Oh, and I met MrH for the first time before the start too when he was cruising arund with Carver96er. I forgot to tell him I was the lunatic sending him all those ride alert messages in the last few months though.


----------



## ditchart (Oct 12, 2009)

Great effort guys & great stories.
I did the 50 and was completly stuffed at the end so I can't imagine the pain of the 100(or maybe I can). 
Loved the first 40kays and then hit the wall. Low on water, legs doing their own thing and cursing both the uphills for the effort & the downhills for the concentration required. Riders were cramping up everywhere & no one had the energy or willpower to pass. I made it to the 48kay mark before the first cramp struck.
Finally made it to the finish line 4hrs 50mins after I started. Completly stuffed, covered in dirt but with the biggest smile on my face. I made it! And what a great event with a great bunch of riders.

Just a question, I ran out of rear brakes probably half way through the race. I heard quite a few others also had the same problem. I pulled the pads out tonight and there is plenty left on them. Put them back but still no brakes or very little. Any ideas? Was it the dust? And why only the rear?


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi D

Sounds like your fluid is old and has sucked in some water. When your brakes get hot the water evaporates, and leaves air in the line instead of fluid....

The overheating would happen if you were using your back brake a lot on descents in the hot weather

Bleeding the brakes should sort you out.

:thumbsup:



ditchart said:


> Just a question, I ran out of rear brakes probably half way through the race. I heard quite a few others also had the same problem. I pulled the pads out tonight and there is plenty left on them. Put them back but still no brakes or very little. Any ideas? Was it the dust? And why only the rear?


----------



## ditchart (Oct 12, 2009)

Cheers Duck, makes perfect sense when someone else points it out, as in, DOH...why didn't I think of that. 
I'll check that tomorrow.


----------



## phaffas (Aug 1, 2009)

Rode Stromlo on Friday and Saturday, and was going to again Sunday morning but got a stomach bug from a dodgy Canberra restaurant Saturday night.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Well done to those who took on the Otway and won (by finishing). Great reading all the write ups and have decided I really want to do it again. I know all about the finial climb, its a b&*^h.

I went for my first night ride of the year last night, and my first proper nite ride with my new lights.

It was nice and refreshing in the cool air so a had a good ride. One problem though. You know when you are driving out in the country at night and every bug/moth within a 100km radius wants to meet your car lights? Well replace car light with helmet light and windscreen with my face and you get the point. Lets just say the commute between home and trails was not the most pleasant.


----------



## ditchart (Oct 12, 2009)

Brake problem solved. I was a little over zealous with the lube and apparently gave the pads or the rotor a bit of a spray. New pads and she's as good as new.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

The official photos are up on the website > http://www.rapidascent.com.au/Results/OtwayOdyssey2010Category.aspx?e=1&c=

Click your name to see your pics.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Shame on me. Oh, and I met MrH for the first time before the start too when he was cruising arund with Carver96er. I forgot to tell him I was the lunatic sending him all those ride alert messages in the last few months though.


Shame? Nah, good on you for having the energy!
Lunatics organising rides are acceptable I am sure


----------



## MELCHCH (Oct 25, 2009)

First Otway Odyssey completed. Swore whilst riding that I would never do it again but it was only Sunday before I was plotting how to do better. Finished in 7.27 - just turned the pedals over for most of the second half. Need better endurance so training will be based around that going forward..

Bumped into Hud a number of times before, during and after the event and seemed to be passed by Carver a handful times on the actual ride. You obviously came home strong - good stamina!

Does anyone know the vertical metres? My mates Garmin carked out at 74km and by that point they were already 3700m!!!!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

We must have crossed paths at times too, because I came in at 7:23.


----------



## MELCHCH (Oct 25, 2009)

Stevob said:


> We must have crossed paths at times too, because I came in at 7:23.


No doubt! For the purpose of putting a face to the name, this is me:

http://www.rapidascent.com.au/Photo...&y=2010&ev=1&mode=3&bib=445&offset=1&p=302345


----------



## Johnny Come Lately (Jul 31, 2007)

MELCHCH said:


> First Otway Odyssey completed. Swore whilst riding that I would never do it again but it was only Sunday before I was plotting how to do better. Finished in 7.27 - just turned the pedals over for most of the second half. Need better endurance so training will be based around that going forward..
> 
> Bumped into Hud a number of times before, during and after the event and seemed to be passed by Carver a handful times on the actual ride. You obviously came home strong - good stamina!
> 
> Does anyone know the vertical metres? My mates Garmin carked out at 74km and by that point they were already 3700m!!!!


You're an animal!  For the record, I'll be back for the "fun" event...the 50.


----------



## Benizmo (Nov 16, 2009)

MELCHCH said:


> .....Does anyone know the vertical metres? My mates Garmin carked out at 74km and by that point they were already 3700m!!!!


I think Rapid Ascent mentioned 3300vm of climbing, but some friends garmins came up with only about 3000vm. Did your mate do something twice to get 3700??


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Final round of your Summer Series which I have been part organiser. We had almost 40 riders there for this round and we probably had 50-60 riders over the whole series. We also gave away over $1000 worth of prizes over the series so I think the riders got a bit out of it.

To mix it up a bit we changed the direction which made for a much more challenging track. I got to race again and unlike last time I didnt die on the first lap and managed to have a descent race and finished around 10th.

After the race the local jump bike dudes put on an exhibition on some jumps that the main organiser Dan built especially for the event. We've got some pretty good talent in Wagga which includes the U19 Aus Champ and another sponsored rider so there were backflips, 360 tailwhips and even an attempt at a double tailwhip. Was pretty cool watching these guys do their thing. I think we will be adding some dirt jumping to the 6hr schedule.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

MELCHCH said:


> Bumped into Hud a number of times before, during and after the event...


You almost bumped into me too... I was with Hud when we saw you as we were walking away from the footy oval. When we parted he said "That was Melchch from MTBR", and I asked why he didn't introduce us! He said he just wasn't thinking straight after the ride. Have to meet you next time.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

MELCHCH said:


> No doubt! For the purpose of putting a face to the name, this is me:
> 
> http://www.rapidascent.com.au/Photo...&y=2010&ev=1&mode=3&bib=445&offset=1&p=302345


Likewise > http://www.rapidascent.com.au/Photo...&y=2010&ev=1&mode=3&bib=831&offset=1&p=302341


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Likewise > https://www.rapidascent.com.au/Phot...&y=2010&ev=1&mode=3&bib=831&offset=1&p=302341


And this is Steve showing off his Skilz!!!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Likewise.

http://www.rapidascent.com.au/Photo...&y=2010&ev=1&mode=3&bib=276&offset=1&p=303235


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

where's the air man?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Coming soon to a trail near you (well some of you)...*

*The Temple of Zoom
*

Trail under construction/renovation.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Friday arvo and the boss has gone home so ill play too. Me last year.










The Temple of Zoom, I like it already and I dont even know what it looks like............


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Stevob said:


> where's the air man?


Coming out of my mouth in the form of a sigh.


----------



## MELCHCH (Oct 25, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Likewise > http://www.rapidascent.com.au/Photo...&y=2010&ev=1&mode=3&bib=831&offset=1&p=302341


Yeah, I'm pretty sure I remember seeing you out there a couple of times..... cool.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> Coming out of my mouth in the form of a sigh.


rofl


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> The Temple of Zoom, I like it already and I dont even know what it looks like............


Thanks Ben. We have to market these things properly you know.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve, we need more info!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, I know you do.


here you go...


info info info info info info info info info info info...


geez, someone shoot me.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Got a ride in yesterday. Got up early and headed for Pommi, 2 laps there and then across the highway and through the San-Isador Quary, out past Kapooka for a fire road loop, over another quary, up Willans Hill and back home 3hrs 45min and 53ks later.

Only excitment was out the back of Kapooka I came across possibaly the biggest Rottweiler I have ever seen. I backed off a bit and started to head the other way a bit. I dont normally back away from dogs to often but this one was different. It had a dead rabbit in its mouth so I figured it already had the taste of blood in its mouth and might want more. Anyway he seemed too happy with his catch to bother me and he walked off and I survived.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

First ride off road in 7 weeks for me after breaking two ribs at the Wharfedale. First 29er off road ride too in the Port Hills. A new build too- a KHS Tuscan. Up Kennedys's and across traverse to old bownenvale downhill.

Interesting is how I'd describe the 29er. Damn hard on the climbs but great on the rocky downs. I had to stop several times to allow the feeling to return to my arms.... lol. Amazing how we take our fullys for granted!

Good to back on the bike though :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Geez I'm envious of those views Paul, and the trails.

Got my first ride since the OO this arvo. Up at Silvan with Love Chunks to test out The Temple of Zoom, and what a blast! It's an absolutely brilliant way to link up the top of Steve's uphill switchbacks to the bottom of Baker's Dozen. I can't believe this track hasn't been used for so many years. You fellas are gunna love it.

That aside, I felt really strong on the bike today, and changing the gearing to 33:19 has shortened the wheel base, making it much easier to lift the front wheel. A great ride at a very fast pace.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Nothing major but went for a ride with my daughter last night and I feel the future generation of MTB in my family lies with her and her appreication of bumps.

On a side note ordered an Awesome Strap which arrived last night and not only is it awesome as expected but they sent me two! I'd recommend them but I understand they aren't for everybody.

http://www.backcountryresearch.com/


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Got a quick one in last night - kangaroos everywhere! Had a mob of about 20 hop right across the track in front of me.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Was having a great Ride @ Castlemaine on Sunday until i went OTB and broke a bone in my hand. Whoops. :madmax: Am seeing a specialist this arvo.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

ouch! bad luck. speedy recovery mate


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

That's too bad mate, here's hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

No good man. All the best for a quick recovery.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks! Going to see specialist today to get options.

Edit for pic of thigh which is nicely bruised (with a huge lump from the haematoma) after bearing the brunt of the impact on a rock...and an x-ray since we're here!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Has been raining for about 24hrs here and it is suppose to keep it up all weekend so I didnt think id make an appearance in this thread this weekend. I woke up this morning and found a small break in the weather and it didnt look like raining in the next hour so I threw on some riding clothes and took off for 1 1/2hrs out at Pommi. The trails were not too bad, a few puddles here and there but generally pretty good. If we get more rain today I dont think it will be much chop anywhere around here tomorrow.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

We've just a had our first few mm of rain for a long time. 
I went out and did a 18km singletrack slog this morning.
First ride since the OO, pulled up ok.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Sounds like the rain is falling everywhere. We do need it though. I just hope it stays dry for the Youies tomorrow.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Quick ride with my daughter in the seat this weekend. 

About 2 hours later our good car got stuck in the 'eye' of the storm in upwey. Every panel is damaged and front window is chipped. Got hammered for 10 mins before we could turn and head home. First and last time I hope to see jaggered peach sized hail... mind you on the upside it was kind of a fun experience.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Damn chumbox, you were unlucky. We didn't get any of that hail in Ringwood at all. Hope you've got insurance.

I bet it was loud in the car.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

You have a good outlook on life Chumbox, what sort of car?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> You have a good outlook on life Chumbox, what sort of car?


2007 Toyota RAV4 which 'was' in perfect condition 



Stevob said:


> Damn chumbox, you were unlucky. We didn't get any of that hail in Ringwood at all. Hope you've got insurance.
> 
> I bet it was loud in the car.


We are insured which is partly why it has an entertaining upside, but yes it was ridiculously loud. My daughter didn't seem to mind the hail at all which was funny to watch, mind you my wife and I were both waiting for the window to smash.

My bike was in the shed, so that's great! :thumbsup:


----------



## phaffas (Aug 1, 2009)

I did the Mt Stromlo Realbike/Rocky Trail Entertainment 30k cruise. Great fun!


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

chumbox said:


> Quick ride with my daughter in the seat this weekend.
> 
> About 2 hours later our good car got stuck in the 'eye' of the storm in upwey. Every panel is damaged and front window is chipped. Got hammered for 10 mins before we could turn and head home. First and last time I hope to see jaggered peach sized hail... mind you on the upside it was kind of a fun experience.


I brought my wife and son home from the hospital in Ferntree Gully at around 2pm in my lovely classic Peugeot 504. A few hours later the storm hit and we heard from my sister's friend who works at the hosp. that every car in the carpark had cracked glass and panel damage... by then we were at home in Lilydale where all we had was heavy rain.

Lucky.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

I got in a ride at Lysterfield with wife and kids on tow on Saturday - 20 mins after we packed the car afterwards the storm hit - we had great weather while riding and not too many people out there too.
The got in the Sunday YY ride and only got a little wet super tacky trails and great days riding

I can't believe my luck over the weekend with 2 rides around such bad weather - cleaning the bike after the YY took a while though


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

John© said:


> Lucky.


Got that right!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Took some photos of the YR trails last time I was out for a build. 
It's getting quite nice out there now, in some places the foliage is 6ft high. 
It's been really good for the bush to be burnt, there are wattles and ti tree re-establishing where before there was virtually no undergrowth and only established (scrawny) gums. Incredibly dense now in places.
I came across this local spider whose ancestors must have survived the fires, about 5 inches long tip-to-tip. 
I'm glad I came across it at walking pace rather than on the bike. 
I relocated him with a stick. 
Generally speaking though there is still very little insect life out there. 
I saw one ant nest, no lizards or bugs, though it was a cold day.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice work Hudster. Those tracks are looking great.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Good stuff Hud. I'll have to get out there soon. But I'll make sure someone else is riding up front to "clear the way".


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I hope you relocated that spider to spider heaven.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

NP tell me about spider heaven
What are the spiders like there??
 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> I hope you relocated that spider to spider heaven.


'Fraid not. I'm still feeling kindly towards any bug that manged to stay alive out there.
I wrapped his web and himself up with a stick and threw him a couple of metres off the track.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Spiders? Snakes? What are these you talk of? 

I remember those buggers hanging in the pathways...*shudders!*

Nice trails btw...


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Did a gravel cruise around some back streets of the local neighbourhood and up some hills I have wanted to climb for ages. Turns out I couldn't even get up half of one of them. In the process I finally stumbled upon some local water tanks and the phone tower. 

For anyone who cares this is the tower you can see when you drive towards Mt Dandenong and it's on your right on the Upwey side hills. I tried to ride up the steep hill at the street right next to the Angliss Hospital. I know nothing about grades (feel free to school me) but I grade it as 'oh my gosh this was a bad idea'... it's now my new goal hill.

On a side note I overpacked the new Awesome Strap but it held a treat. Going to remove some things and then I think it will be perfect. Loving it so far.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

It's good to have a goal hill. I have a few myself.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> It's good to have a goal hill. I have a few myself.


Willing to share?

I have this one at the end of the street near the Angliss, I have Sunset Walk in Birdland Reserve as it is now covered in soft peach sized granite and it's like riding in jello and I have also found a secret one at Lysterfield which I'm nearly up... it is a medium length grass/fireroad climb that has a quite steep pinch climb at the end.

I'd put money on it though Steve that you would nail all these first go haha


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

chumbox said:


> Willing to share?
> 
> I have this one at the end of the street near the Angliss, I have Sunset Walk in Birdland Reserve as it is now covered in soft peach sized granite and it's like riding in jello and I have also found a secret one at Lysterfield which I'm nearly up... it is a medium length grass/fireroad climb that has a quite steep pinch climb at the end.
> 
> I'd put money on it though Steve that you would nail all these first go haha


lol. Maybe, but I'd have to see them. I can remember one like you describe at Lysty though. Finishes on top of an open hill with a small rocky outcrop?

I'm eyeing off a couple of steep fireroads at Silvan, but I can't remember the track numbers.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> I can remember one like you describe at Lysty though. Finishes on top of an open hill with a small rocky outcrop?


Sounds very similar. I really must get to Silvan again one day, oh time.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

As for an asphalt road, Glenvale Road in Ringwood North is a chest exploder.










You really get an idea of the incline when you look at where this fence starts and finishes wrt the house.










The climb's only a couple of hundred metres, but I've yet to make it on the SS.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> As for an asphalt road, Glenvale Road in Ringwood North is a chest exploder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glenvale road looks tough and awesome at the same time.

We need to start a new thread called "Where's that hill?"


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Talaskia Road, Upper Ferntree Gully. Not sure the grade is as steep as Glenvale but is half paved then half rough grass.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

looks bloody steep from the second photo


----------



## ditchart (Oct 12, 2009)

That's Long & steep.
Not as long but steeper if you believe the hype, is the old Templestowe Hillclimb track.

"The famous 'Wall' with it's daunting gradient of 1 in 2.5 feet , was (possibly still is) the steepest bitumen road is Australia"

It's located just off the Yarra trail before the trail finishes at Warrandyte (near Beasleys Nursery) Melways 34 E3-E1 or google Templestowe Hillclimb.
The hillclimb was over a kilometre long but the steep bit (Wall) is only a couple of 100metres. It's steep! I've ridden up it but your almost sitting on the handle bars. It's bitumen but in poor condition with a lot of twigs and leaves covering it.
It's scary going down because there is little run off at the end due to a fallen tree. Reckon I went down with the backwheel off the ground for most of the way.

Once up there is a small down hill loop that winds its way back to the start

Brett.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

That templestowe road sounds mad... thanks for the tip


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Hud*
> 
> I came across this local spider whose ancestors must have survived the fires, about 5 inches long tip-to-tip.


Hud,

I came across his little(!) brother today on Old Kinglake Rd. Big, fat body at least 5cm long and a web about 3 mts across. Golden Orb spider according to an old spider book I have, which also quotes body size "up to 4 cms". Some scientist nees to get out there and have a look if our two specimens are any indictaion of the population! I reckon these guys have it easy at the moment; hardly any bird life where the fire went through so what is eating these guys?!??!










Did around 42ks today, nearly all fire trail. From E-YG Rd up through One Tree, Rifle Range, up Everard Trk, Cookson Hill and Old Kinglake Rd, then back. Ride 'back' much more enjoyable and faster!!

jossa


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

We get those golden orbs everywhere here in summer. The female is the big one - very painful bit apparently. The male is tiny by comparison.


On Wednesday I went with a few of the blokes from work for a group ride. After all the rain the tracks were nice and tacky, the bush smelled great and there were a few babbling brooks flowing here and there. Ten minutes in one of the boys stacked and hurt his wrist and had to bail out luckily we were not far from his place..)

A while later one of the other blokes had a huge endo on a very steep, rocky downhill and somehow manage to do a complete flip and run through it. Amazingly his bike was unharmed. A minute later one of the others ended up with his rear mech in the spokes - we managed to get it kind of straight again. 

A comedy of errors but enjoyable nonetheless...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

ditchart said:


> That's Long & steep.
> Not as long but steeper if you believe the hype, is the old Templestowe Hillclimb track.
> 
> "The famous 'Wall' with it's daunting gradient of 1 in 2.5 feet , was (possibly still is) the steepest bitumen road is Australia"


Cool. I lived in Newmans Rd in Templestowe (less than 2km away) and never knew about that.

http://www.aboc.com.au/maps-and-race-courses/templestowe-hillclimb


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

*Bike Buller*

Done and Dusted
Great weekends riding - got off to a rough start as last week we recieved an email from Rapid Ascent advising that the Horsehill chairlift had been pulled from operation due to safety reasons and would not be operational again until June.

This meant that the brake burner was rejigged - Instead of doing laps going up the chair it was one run down from Baldy to Mirimbah down the summit rd then onto some single track/ double track that wound around the back of the Village up one tree hill onto gang gangs then down to the picnic trail / skill park section then down the delatite river run which in cluded rough and loose 4wd track with 12 river crossings - It was advertised as 12km with almost 1100m vertical descent.
It also meant that at the end of the 50km event we rode back up the asphlt to the village from box corner(about 4-5km).
stage 1 which was supposed to be 25km turned out to be about 22 with 780m climbing(and descent) The climb up to corn hill was a killer with about 30 switchbacks in total but there was some great flowing single track too 2:14 for that one and 122nd

For me stage 2 now suited me better than the former would have becase it included more technical decending and less climbing it actually turned out to be 18 km and was an absolute hoot - I think only 2 of the river crossings were ridable with most of the thigh deep except for the one when I stood on a large rock and fell sitting down in the river mid crossing. We saw one guy make it through the final river crossing at Mirimbah to a thunderus applause.57min 115th now in 94th for both stages
Sateg 3 on Sunday really surprised me 50km from Buller village up one tree hill down gang gangs down corn hill rd to Howqua Gap then up a really steep track over Stirling the weather was sensational and really had some magnificent views going up here. The ride down off of Stirling to Telephone box juction was sensational with some really fast WOT areas on double track and some nice ST too A bit more climbing and decending on St and 4wd tracks. One almost lost it as coming down a really fast fire trail and didn't see a 20 m patch of mud in the shadows hit it a slid a bit sideways but maintained control tightened the sphincter muscle an kept going. reached the Delatite and rode up to the road and then up the road from box corner to the village I was really cursing the chairlift as I passed by it only got passed by 5-6 people up the road all of which I had passed while descending I was expecting quite a few more- I'm not sure how many km's but 1400m of altitude I managed to get in at 3:56 which I was stoked with as was expecting to be ~4.5hrs. So over all of the people who did the whole lot I ended up 81/161 which I was stoked with - still got to work on my climbing though.
All in all a great weekend and event met up with a mate of Puddleduck who had a great race on Sunday also met up with guys from Batemans Bay who I ride with at Christmas
Ready to sign up for next year


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Lap and a bit of Pommi then home via the river trail. We had some flash flooding last weekend during some torrential rain. The trails at Pommi were not damaged too much but the river trail took a beating.

This bridge was underwater for a bit.









One of 3 trees that fell into the rive along this part of the river. This one has left a big hole in the trail.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Wouldn't want to get my front wheel stuck in that hole!

I just did some 'training' climbing over One Tree Hill and doing some other climbs around my area. Just trying to get my climbing hours up at the moment.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

chumbox said:


> Wouldn't want to get my front wheel stuck in that hole!
> 
> I just did some 'training' climbing over One Tree Hill and doing some other climbs around my area. Just trying to get my climbing hours up at the moment.


sounds as though there's a one tree hill in just about every state

south aus has a one tree hill
nsw has a one tree hill(in cooranbong 2 mins from my front door)
& now vic as well


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

I know of at least 3 1 tree hills in vic 
They always have more than 1 tree too


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm guessing they were all named in the gold rush era...

BtW I'm hoping for a decent ride somewheres this sat.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Hud said:


> I'm guessing they were all named in the gold rush era...
> 
> BtW I'm hoping for a decent ride somewheres this sat.


Mt Buller?


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Hud said:


> BtW I'm hoping for a decent ride somewheres this sat.


Working this Saturday:sad: but had the same idea for Sunday as its only a month till Avoca and I've only had 3 smallish rides since the OO.
Any takers, any ideas?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I've got an idea John. Let's go for a ride somewhere on Sunday.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

MrsH said:


> Mt Buller?


Love to, but can't spare the whole day.
Probably the YT's or St A.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry can't join you Hud. Mrs Stevob is working Sat.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Was thinking of heading to Blue Lake Sat morn. Won't be a speedy ride though ... just a ride to remind me what riding is like, as I'm going to be scaling back the riding to practically non-existent in an attempt to speed up copmpletion of reno's. 

If that appeals Hud, you're always welcome to join in. Cowpat could join in and give you someone to climb with....


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Will bear the offer in mind thanks.
Keen to do a ride at St Andrews to regain some form though. Anyone else up for it?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

On Wednesday I was at at my desk contemplating how much I hate sitting at my desk and then I had a thought. It's been a while since I've really got out there and blew away the cobwebs so I decided to enter the annual 100KM road race from Christchurch to Akaroa known as the Le Race. I don't have a road bike or lycra cat suit so the trusty 29er KHS Tuscan was enrolled. With the BBB bar ends and 35PSi instead of my usual 25PSI off I went from Cathedral Square this morning for 8am.

My Wife drove over to Akaroa and stopped at about the 75Km mark to give me some encouragement before heading off to relax and wait for me. I rolled in some 5.08mins later which was not to bad considering that I've only ridden a bike about 5 times in the past 2 months. The bike weighing in at 13KGish also added an edge 

The combined elevation was insane too with the most climbing that I've done to date- it was effing brutal. lol. I wanted to tick it off my list for some reason and today's weather helped me to just that with 22degs and no head wind as such. All in all it was a good day out  As for the 29er.......I love it for this type of riding......it's very nice!

The highlight though had to be meeting Steve Gurney the NZ multi sport LEGEND and his (partner?) Clare. Dressed as a French Snail and French Tart (ooh- la la!) they looked to be having a ball. I mentioned that I was reading his book and he replied "sorry about that". Priceless!

Never fear though- I won't be buying a road bike anytime soon as by 70KM I was bored as bat ****&#8230;..


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Did a 6 hour ride at Silvan today with a few of the fellas on here. We did Upper Aquaduct, Ribs, Magpie, Baker's Dozen, Steve's uphill, downhill track, Yabang, outside track, Time Trial, Barges Rd, Bartlett Rd, Matthias Rd, Rock Tk, Sequoia Tk, back to Matthias Rd, Silvan Rd to the top of the Downhill run through the trees, Up Poplar, followed by an unnamed track to Rock Tk again, down Black Hole to Valley Picnic Ground, then down to Log rollover Tk, back on the road to the Fire Station climb and down the walking track, then back to the Lower Aquaduct tk and eventually back to Cog.

Big ride, a few mechanicals, but lots of fun. Thanks fellas.

Oh, and here's Shaun's new bike. A Titanium Carver 96er single speed.:thumbsup:


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

How I love a tasty French tart!

I have a german exchange student at the moment so only got 1 hour at lysty for the weekend, but Thursday am in the dark clipped a tree with my new slightly wider bars and did a huge face plant - and now my boyish good looks are gone for ever , well at least until the scab covering the right side drops off. Interesting point about bike glasses, they stopped my eye hitting the dirt but they did cause a couple of cuts including a decent one about 3mm from my eye. Crossing Heidelberg rd at 7:30 the cars just stopped for me and I couldn't work out why until I got home and saw all the blood...


Anyone else doing the MAD ride next w/end?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

We had the 90 min Sturat Hume Wheel race. A fundraiser for a local cyclist and mate of mine who crashed his motorbike last year and did himself a lot of damage. It was also a practice event for our 6hr next month.

I was out course marking and by the time I got back race brief was about to start. I put my bike together, got dressed and was ready just as everyone was heading for the start line. I downed a Cadel bar on the start line (no not the best idea) and the race started. My race started well, looking something like this










and my first lap was my fastest out there for about 18 months. Second lap I had a bit of a stich left over from lap 1, a headach and a sore back. I managed to ride through it and was about 5 minutes ahead of where I thought I would be. Then my race finished looking like this.










Got a flat with about 500m to go. Didnt really feel like doing another lap so I was saved by my flat. I walked back to the timing area, packed up, had a drink and a snag and went out to pick up my arrows. I may have had some fun in the Escort while doing this, but I swear it wasnt me!!!


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

casnell said:


> Anyone else doing the MAD ride next w/end?


Trav and I are in it again this year, looking forward to it. PM me if you want to meet up.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

*Dreams*

,,I rode a dream this past weekend. I had surgery on my hand 10 days ago to have 3 screws put in. Note that they were countersunk Ti screws...nice :thumbsup:

I'm well qualified to tell you to take care around the pain killer Endone. It works REALLY well, but can have harsh side effects if stopped suddenly. Think opiates and you'll get the idea. I stopped them suddenly - oops.

Have just set up my stationary trainer, but I need to swap the saddle to keep the boys happy...easy you say...with two hands it would be! I am quite ambidextrous though...

Good news is around the corner too - I'm expecting a delivery from my supplier Stateside...what's going to be in the box, you ask?? 
Formula The Ones I reply. 
- Enduro needle bearings for the rear shock I say too (I'm excited about these - check the write-ups on the Turner forum), 
- A Maxxis Aspen too, 
- and a Formula FXR saddle, 
- a Salsa Shaft post to put it on.

Just a word about pricing...my man Larry is charging me $33 for it, I purchased one here in Aus in 2008 for ~$120ish. Moving right along, I'm getting the tools to take out the DU bush and install my needle bush...I like tools.

Now, noting that this thread would be worthless without pics, here are a couple to consider - my custom splint...

















Carry on. Nothing more to see here. EDIT...but wait, there's more...in its post operative, finely tuned state, my brain forgot to post the detailed technical drawing that was the basis of my surgery.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Forget the munted finger ... try as hard as I might, I cannot for the life of me get my thumb to stick out at an angle like that you freak.

P.S. looking forward to hearing what you think of the Aspen.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Forget the munted finger ... try as hard as I might, I cannot for the life of me get my thumb to stick out at an angle like that you freak.
> 
> P.S. looking forward to hearing what you think of the Aspen.


Now listen here Radioactive Man, who's to say that my thumb is abnormal? I hereby challenge you to an online thumb-off - though we'll need others to contribute and post pics to get a baseline of what's normal.

What say you?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> ,,I rode a dream this past weekend. I had surgery on my hand 10 days ago to have 3 screws put in. Note that they were countersunk Ti screws...nice :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm well qualified to tell you to take care around the pain killer Endone. It works REALLY well, but can have harsh side effects if stopped suddenly. Think opiates and you'll get the idea. I stopped them suddenly - oops.
> 
> ...


dude. where is the gravity dropper?


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> dude. where is the gravity dropper?


Relax, I'll have one for my next trip :cornut: Then again, it would help in the future here, bit I'm a bit of a weight weenie, and I'm tight, and the 27.2 wont fit a DW Sultan if I get one before my next trip.

EDIT: and where's the pic of you're thumb??


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

PuddleDuck said:


> Now listen here Radioactive Man, who's to say that my thumb is abnormal? I hereby challenge you to an online thumb-off - though we'll need others to contribute and post pics to get a baseline of what's normal.
> 
> What say you?


I could get the base of my thumb to go off at the same angle but to get the consistant 10mm gap between thumb and forefinger at the same time - impossible!
Is there a 'rule of thumb' to achieve this?

I rule you as - freak.:thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

PuddleDuck said:


> What say you?


Thumb-off indeed. Let's leave it till the next group ride - to allow for scale and all ...

Hope yer riding (non-stationary) again soon. Injuries suck ballz.

EDIT: Same here Hud ... nor could I keep the thumbprint that perpedicular to the palmprint. Dude belongs in a circus I tell ya. Oh ... wait ... he can read this.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Warning - Thumbless Post*

I went out to Silvan today, for a short blast in some very nice cool conditions. Felt a little flat, although I did have over 8 hours riding in the last two days.










The shoe shields work nicely. They don't really make it easier to clip in, but it just feels more precise & secure when you _do_ clip in. They really do make it easier on the feet though, as they spread the load from just the pedal's clip to the whole surface area of the shield. Ten bucks well spent.










I also tried out a base layer t-shirt made by Craft in the U.K. It's designed for hot conditions, and it was rather cool out today, but some decent climbing soon brought the body temp up. It's very light, and I didn't have anything else on top, so it felt a little too cool if I wasn't sweating. I think it will work nicely by itself on hot days, which is what I bought it for. Another $30 well spent.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice one Steve.
I also hafta say these are the best pics I've seen you put up, I mean depth of colour/ contrast etc. Auto-timer shots always seem to come out good for some reason. Might head to Silvan later in the arvo.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> Relax, I'll have one for my next trip :cornut: Then again, it would help in the future here, bit I'm a bit of a weight weenie, and I'm tight, and the 27.2 wont fit a DW Sultan if I get one before my next trip.
> 
> EDIT: and where's the pic of you're thumb??


weight vs fun is not a balanced arguement :ciappa: :cornut:

By the way- what's with the freaky huge thumb?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> Nice one Steve.
> I also hafta say these are the best pics I've seen you put up, I mean depth of colour/ contrast etc. Auto-timer shots always seem to come out good for some reason. Might head to Silvan later in the arvo.


Thanks Hud. I did alter a few of the other settings in the custom menu also.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Bah, workin' all weekend so will do a ride or two during the week. Just fitted clipless to my kid's bike and he's keen to hit the trails with his new kit - after a 5 minute ride up and down the street he thinks he's nailed it. I wouldn't miss his first clipless trail ride for the world...


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Sideknob said:


> Bah, workin' all weekend so will do a ride or two during the week. Just fitted clipless to my kid's bike and he's keen to hit the trails with his new kit - after a 5 minute ride up and down the street he thinks he's nailed it. I wouldn't miss his first clipless trail ride for the world...


My 15yo's first ride clipless at the youyangs - nice jump, big skid to where we were stopped, then slowly toppled on his head. did i laugh !


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

The infamous Vulcanizer was due to take a hammering a few weeks ago as part of the annual event run by Christchurch Singletrack Club but bad weather put a stop to that. What's awesome is that the event organisers - Craig and Rebekka- kindly gave up their Saturday to organise a social ride for folk who wanted to put rubber side down. So Brent and I headed off to Mt. Vulcan at Omihi, North Canterbury this morning to see what the fuss is all about.

With more than 400M of elevation over just 4.6KM this track was fairly hard work- even at "play pace". Hats off to folk who tap out sub 20min laps at race pace! Our first lap was about 30mins and then we relaxed and chatted to other bikers with the organisers Craig and Rebekka before I threw on the runners and headed out for a lap on foot chasing Brent. Where else can you ride such a sweet trail and then run it? How cool!

Come the third lap we were more interested in chatting with the organisers more than dealing with another 400Ms (lol), Brent was also struggling to keep down a mince and cheese pie he inhaled on route- so we called it a day. It was a lot of fun today and great to at last experience- tick off the list- the infamous Vulcanizer trail&#8230;.and I'd agree with most opinions in that it is a brutal short loop! Only in New Zealand eh!!


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Did the MAD ride Sunday at Wombat. I was feeling crap but it was a good 60k's. Mainly firetrail /4WD tracks of varying quality and some nice singletrack. A lot of the singletrack was quite rutted, and there seemed to be quite a bit of nice looking ST they didn't use, does anyone know if the course used the normal Wombat Track or secondary tracks?


----------



## Chromo (Oct 6, 2005)

casnell said:


> Did the MAD ride Sunday at Wombat. I was feeling crap but it was a good 60k's. Mainly firetrail /4WD tracks of varying quality and some nice singletrack. A lot of the singletrack was quite rutted, and there seemed to be quite a bit of nice looking ST they didn't use, does anyone know if the course used the normal Wombat Track or secondary tracks?


Hi Casnell,

I was one of the team that designed this year's course - there was a little bit of the Wombat Track in the first half of the ride but it wasn't a huge amount. It wouldn't have been feasible to have MBTC marshals and food stops on the Wombat Track so we kept our route separate - hence the rutted single track, which we had to share with the trail bike riders who also use the forest. I take your point though - there's literally dozens of single tracks in this area (the BMC 100 course has a good cross section of it). We tried to make the MAD Ride course accessible to all levels of riders (including beginners and families) whilst still making it an enjoyable training ride for the fitter guys.

Anyway, hope you had a good time.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

yes, had a very enjoyable ride apart from feeling like crap. I thought they looked like trailbike ruts, too deep for MTB's. A good cross-section of surfaces and difficulties, and certainly a challenge to set a course there. I must say it's a long time since I've had such nice food available and such happy marshalls, I'll be back next year for sure !

I suppose my question was more aimed at "is there more to Wombat than that, is it worth coming back to explore more Wombat tracks?" rather than a dig at your route.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Chromo, thanks for putting on a great ride! Trav and I had a great time and will be back again next year. Some of the dirt bike singletrack was really very good - the shallow ruts made great berms. Different story with the deep ruts though but I appreciated the variety and didn't actually hear anyone complain about them.



casnell said:


> "is there more to Wombat than that, is it worth coming back to explore more Wombat tracks?"


Yes, heaps. There's Wombat Track itself, plus the extension and the "new" section...then the pines and there's heaps of dirt bike single track that is perfectly rideable (in dry weather).


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

I rode this last week. Flogged now though and don't want to see a MTB saddle for a week or so. Awesome event, do it if you can.
http://www.terraaustralismtbepic.com/gallery_image.asp


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

epic effort!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

wingy said:


> I rode this last week. Flogged now though and don't want to see a MTB saddle for a week or so. Awesome event, do it if you can.
> http://www.terraaustralismtbepic.com/gallery_image.asp


Congrats. Thats would be an awsome event to do. I think the scenery would be pretty special, especially out in the 'backcountry' areas.

Would have thought they would have got a few more entries this year, must be too many softies like me  .


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah the event is awesome. No other word for it really. I trained reasonably hard but no where near enough. I have some ride reports on my blog if anyone is interested. 
http://grahamsvariedadventures.blogspot.com/
More to come as I get them finished. There is also a comprehensive report om my new Giant XTC1 29er coming as well. I rode it completely stock and having only done 20km of shake down before hitting the start line. It performed really well. Thanks heaps for the congratulations too. I feel pretty good about it!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

wingy said:


> Yeah the event is awesome. No other word for it really. I trained reasonably hard but no where near enough. I have some ride reports on my blog if anyone is interested.
> 
> I feel pretty good about it!


Well done mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

ilostmypassword said:


> Well done mate. :thumbsup:


Thanks mate. I am still a bit in shock and have been waking up feeling like I am pedalling my bike still!
I can't say it enough, this is a really good event. So well run. I reckon my Xmas may be spent in NE Victoria this year....:ihih:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Did a ride from home today, with the intention of spending some time riding around Templestowe. I went via Warrandyte to my first stop at the Templestowe Hill Climb Circuit. I had to see "The Wall", being the steepest section of bitumen in Vic and of course, try to ride up it.










View from the bottom. Standing at the bottom looking up, it is an imposing sight.









This gives some indication of the inclination.









Obviously, the easiest way up it is on the outside. On my first attempt, I was lifting the front wheel too much and drifted to the inside. Once there, I tried to get back over to the outside, but it was too hard, so I got off and walked the rest of the way. Second attempt went a little better. I managed to keep my line on the outside and whilst I kept lifting the front wheel, I kept my head down and breathing steadily, grinded my way to the top. Tough climb.

Back to the trail between Beasleys Nursery and Westerfolds, in search of the fabled Pink Ribbon loop. I took Hud's advice when I found it and rode it anticlockwise. Awesome bit of track. A little rutty and rocky in places, but you get value for money with this track, as it winds all over the place, making it a lengthy loop.










It's a nice ride beside the Yarra, so I stopped and took a few shots.























































All up, about 4.5 hours on the bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## tfindlay (Mar 7, 2008)

*Macedon...*

*EDIT* I rode some interesting tails on the weekend.

Seeing as the trails were a little illegal and after some googling, think its better if I didnt discuss them here. Sorry folks.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

*Spent Easter in Bright*

Grat family break time with kids and on the bike too.
Went up Baker Gully on Saturday then we spent Sunday at Mt Beauty 
Took the boys down the Survey track ( after Mum dropped us at the top) which they enjoyed but I had to go back up and do it again with a bit more speed.
Then spent the rest of the arvo at the BMX track & skate park which was little boy heaven.

Great weather too


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Forrest Ride Easter Monday*

Bloody awesome.:thumbsup:

Eight riders managed to get out of bed before dawn (well some had to) for the trip down to Forrest for some of the best single track in the State. 8am was the meeting time. There was Hud, John©, Carver96er, Shaun, Big Steve, Casnell, Mitch & myself. I think it's fair to say that everyone enjoyed themselves. Some ran out of go juice, but we still managed to cover a good portion of the best trails.

It has to be said that there were some [ahem] delays at the start whilst we sorted out a grinding headset, with the eventual cause being determined as poorly cut carbon stem spacers, not the freakin' roof racks (or lack thereof).

We started out on the Yaugher Super Loop, then onto Marriners Run, Foxtail, a wrong turn back onto YSL, where we had a laugh at "The Berms That Don't Work", returned to Foxtail, Yo Yo, YSL to the Vista link onto Casper Black, the remainder of Vista, Barre Warre, then the fenceline back to the road and the carpark.

Lunch was had back in Forrest, with some going to the B&B, and the rest having a BBQ at the Souther Trail Head carpark. Apologies for the small pics, but I forgot to change the settings on the phone camera after my P&S went flat.










We rode off after lunch rather slowly with full bellies. The lines of the three tracks down here, being Roller Coaster, Third Time Lucky and Follow the Dog are amazing. So much work must have gone into these, and the ferny, sub-tropical rainforest like scenery is amazing. There's some nice technical areas, and we stopped a couple of times to test ourselves.

Carver96er showing us how to do one of the big rollovers









Here's Hud, John© & Big Steve "assessing the situation"









Back to the carpark, where there was some discussion about who wanted to carry on and do Red Carpet, which meant a very decent climb (for the end of the day). Big Steve decided that the letters "B" "E" "E" & "R" needed more investigating, a smart move indeed, as the climb was very taxing, but the decent was well worth the effort. There were quite a few trees over the sections of track closest to the road, as there had been some roadside "clearing", with little regard to the consequences. Red Carpet is getting to be quite rutted in some of the steeper places, but is still great fun.

We made it back to the cars by about 4pm, right on schedule. A quick change, then down to the pub for some well earned ales and a couple of bowls of chips.










Back home around 8pm. Great day fellas. A ride to remember. Thanks for making it so enjoyable.:thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

good work fellas. gotta love forest!


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Did we really do all that, seems like more track names than pedal revolutions?! 
.....but yes, what a great day, even the weather gods came to the party with brilliant conditions. To think we did over 50km of riding and there was still more to be had, just got to love the trails around Forrest!
Stevob has pretty much said it all. Great tracks, great weather and great bunch to ride with. Thanks again all, and good to meet you Casnell.:thumbsup: 

P.S. Tried uploading some pics from the day but am unable to. Me thinks I need some tuition!:madman:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Carver96er said:


> P.S. Tried uploading some pics from the day but am unable to. Me thinks I need some tuition!:madman:


I use a free account at Photobucket > http://photobucket.com/ to upload all my photos to. I then copy the "direct link" for that particular photo, click "insert image" on the mtbr reply page and paste the link into the box that pops up. There is a dedicated photo upload system on mtbr, but I haven't used it.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Did a ride from home today, with the intention of spending some time riding around Templestowe. I went via Warrandyte to my first stop at the Templestowe Hill Climb Circuit. I had to see "The Wall", being the steepest section of bitumen in Vic and of course, try to ride up it.
> 
> Obviously, the easiest way up it is on the outside. On my first attempt, I was lifting the front wheel too much and drifted to the inside. Once there, I tried to get back over to the outside, but it was too hard, so I got off and walked the rest of the way. Second attempt went a little better. I managed to keep my line on the outside and whilst I kept lifting the front wheel, I kept my head down and breathing steadily, grinded my way to the top. Tough climb.
> 
> ...


Stevob: That would've been a nice little epic!

I've climbed the wall but never with a 32:16, I tip my hat to you :thumbsup:

Isn't the pink ribbon loop great fun? Glad to read you enjoyed riding around my neighbourhood.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Jathanas, it used to be my neighbourhood also. About 10-13 years ago, I lived in Newmans Road. I'd love to know how long the pink ribbon trail has been there for.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Thanks Jathanas, it used to be my neighbourhood also. About 10-13 years ago, I lived in Newmans Road. I'd love to know how long the pink ribbon trail has been there for.


In its current form I'd say no longer than 3 - 4 years...


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Feb 2007 I crashed on a DH jump near where the track splits just along from the dam, and the loops did not join then, but soon after. I used to do the back switchbacks often and then 1 day saw someone doing the bit where you go off the road swing left then the rocky downhill along the fence, and thought what? where did that come from? That must have been around then. At that stage there was a track from the road there to the top of the initial techy climb plus a DH line over where the long climb is down to near the dam.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*Attempt #2 @ Forrest photos*

Here we go!!!

Always some'fool' with bike issues before the day even kicks off...Mitch!








....and then theres the mechanicals during the ride, which is why we love singlespeeds! Oh, Stevobs' is a SS!! 








...and finally, after close inspection, some of the boys 'log-on' for the day!
























Oh what a feeling!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice work. Welcome to teh interwebz.:thumbsup:


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanx Stevob. 
Which reminds me that I'd like to thank my support crew, Stevob and Hud, for getting me over the line with this one 
...and as Hud helped I better not forget this last photo








:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Fish lips was deliberate. It was either that or my trademark grimace.

Nice to get some action shots, thanks Carver.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Great pics there guys.

Will hopefully be posting up some of my own Scottish ride pics soon. The bike arrived yesterday!!

Oh yeah!!

Wal


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

woo-hoo!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Big weekend for MTBing in Wagga this weekend with our annual 6hr event. Saturday morning I went out and marked my section of the track. Somehow I managed to talk Ali into letting me race in the Dash for cash on Saturday night (I was suppose to spend the whole weekend looking after the boy). It was a 2k time trail which started late evening and went into darkness. We used the old fire road climb which use to be the only way up the hill. Have never ridden that hill so quick and in the middle chainring, it hurt a little. Was nice to have a run though.

Sunday we had the 6hr. 170 odd entries from as far away as Newcastle and Mt Beauty. Brads Pit only put one person in Hospital this year, one less than last year. Fingers crossed for 0 next year (since I may have been one of the two people that originally put that section in). I didnt race but headed out in the afternoon to pick up my signs. I had to save a little lizard who got stuck in the sticky bunting, took a few minutes to free him but I got him out without injury.

No pics of racing but I took a couple while I was out cleaning up.



















Can I just go over there and chase some Kangaroos?


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Ben_M, you're a busy boy with all the events you get involved with, hats off to you!!... and as usual the photographic evidence is first rate!:thumbsup:

Shaun and I went for a big lap of Silvan on Saturday. Last biggish ride B4 Avoca next Sunday. Only real evidence of fire was on CFA track.









Lots of logs across the tracks, and as you can see, still burning, so suggest this is one to steer clear of for a while.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

At the top of track 18 where you hit the T, a new fireroad has been cut in 'straight ahead'. One this beds in and grows over (ala R-T-O) it'll be a good track as the gradient is friendly except for the last 100m. 
If you turn right at the end of 18 and go up steep, all the section on the left is burnt up to where the trail flattens out. The new fireroad forms the other boundary.
Also a chunk from the opposite side of the road near the bottom of VW track - to the water tank has been burnt along the edge of the gravel road. A new firetrack has been dozed through the middle of it as well.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Howdy friends, I've been busy with other things and haven't posted here for a while! Anyway, everyone else posted about the day at Forrest which was great. Nice to meet *casnell*, whose name I see on another forum... Aussiefrogs.com.

Just want to relate a slightly humourous story from Apollo Bay. Hud and I decided we were going for a little pedal along the street, maybe down to the wharf... I was wearing a casual outfit so I just took off my trousers and pulled on a pair of navy board shorts, helmet and bike shoes, and off we went. So I'm wearing a checked polo shirt, board shorts and brown socks! Anyway the ride turned out to be a bit bigger, maybe about 10 kays all up, we went and explored a little bit of bush and a few roads. On the way back we saw a serious looking MTBer on a nice dually and wearing the full outfit. We stopped ask him if he knew any good tracks in the area - he didn't. He'd just ridden down from Forrest. Anyways this guy glances down at my bike and no doubt notices my outfit! As we rode off I commented to Hud that I probably looked pretty funny... but then I realised!!! I'm riding a *singlespeed, rigid, 29er!* I'm a weirdo, a freak! The funny clothes go just fine with the image!

Sort of the first time it really hit me that I'm one of them, now. On the other hand, that group of freaks is getting bigger, broader and more mainstream now.

Anyway, it was a funny moment for me.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

John© said:


> Sort of the first time it really hit me that I'm one of them, now.


Welcome back!

I recently had one of those moments as well, but it involved a car boot full of bags, nappies and a stroller. Your going to have that moment as well  .

Thanks Carver, as its a small club its a bit hard to get away with doing nothing here, but most people help at one or two events a year and it all works out in the end.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice work Ben.:thumbsup:

Just go with the flow John©.:cornut:

Hud, Melways says the area at the end of track 18 is private property. Is this correct?

All, the two sections of berms right up the top of the park next to the fenceline have been removed by Parks. They've been in through there with a mini grader and flattened everything. So don't bother riding up there to do them.

Myself, I did two rides yesterday, after not riding on Sunday for various reasons. Out to the new stuff in the morning. Great tracks. Wasn't too wet either, but it did start to rain heavier as I left.

*Gloomy morning at times...*









*The RR's are still impressive. Just need to convert to ghetto tubeless before the Forrest 6hr in June so I can confidently run pressures like 18psi & lower for some good traction.*









*Mushy season!:thumbsup: (although I think this monster's 'stool:skep: )*









*Love this fallen tree. Freakin huge.*









That was the morning's ride. Got a call during this to go for another ride later the same day, so it was down to Lysterfield for some night fun in the rain and mud. No pics, but it was a great ride, about 3 hours all up. We did a clockwise loop around the lake, and went to the top of the hill near the Comm Games track, down the other side, found a nice tight twisty section, followed by a climb up heartbreak hill. I thought I'd done it before, but apparently not. Climbed it OK on the singlespeed. I was a little tentative at times during the ride. It's tricky riding an unfamiliar area at night.

So about 6 hours riding for the day. Dunno the kms. Don't care.

Just gotta clean a bloody filthy bike and gear now.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

*Back on the bike*

I'm back on the bike - hallelujah!! Only the road bike so far though, but I'm really enjoying being a roadie. First tenatative MTB ride is this weekend - a casual non-technical jaunt along the Yarra. :thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> I'm back on the bike - hallelujah!! Only the road bike so far though, but I'm really enjoying being a roadie. First tenatative MTB ride is this weekend - a casual non-technical jaunt along the Yarra. :thumbsup:


welcome back :thumbsup: As for my visit mid may. I've just emailed you exact dates. Can't wait to catch up :thumbsup:

To celebrate your return i got a new bike  & broke it in on a 65KM ride at the Hamner 4/ 8hr enduro.






Hamner 4/8 Hour Mountain Bike Event from www.paulpetch.com on Vimeo.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Wicked!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

PuddleDuck said:


> I'm back on the bike - hallelujah!! Only the road bike so far though, but I'm really enjoying being a roadie. First tenatative MTB ride is this weekend - a casual non-technical jaunt along the Yarra. :thumbsup:


Well done. So about 4.5 weeks since the fracture? Nice going.:thumbsup:

Note the somewhat ironic smilie.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice bike Paul. Looks like the trail was in good condition. How long/much climbing was in the loop?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Stevob said:


> Nice bike Paul. Looks like the trail was in good condition. How long/much climbing was in the loop?


Good weather- 22ish. track mostly dry- but in NZ the forest trails never really get dry in the shade. 13km loop. just under 1 hundy i think but quite a bit of granny- tip of seat climbs. i did 6 laps with some bike tinkering inbetween. nothing like the vulcanizer loop i did a few weeks prior that was 400m+ over just 4.6KM (that was harsh)

i've only been on the bike 4 times in the past 6 weeks so it was good to get out there! wuite odd on a new bike though- as we know- it takes a while to get used to it. in particular it is 2.5KG lighter than my last bike and 120mm vs 140mm travel. the forks are quite sticky too- so need some more time to bed in. not that you have any f these issues on a rigid SS 

More photos etct here http://www.paulpetch.com/2010/04/10/hamner-48-hour/


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Stevob said:


> We did a clockwise loop around the lake, and went to the top of the hill near the Comm Games track, down the other side, found a nice tight twisty section, followed by a climb up heartbreak hill.


Heartbreak Hill - which one is that?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowpat said:


> Heartbreak Hill - which one is that?


Memory's a little foggy, but from what I can tell looking at google maps, it runs up the ridge that Woodland Walk surrounds, to the top of the Comm Games track, where all the roos are, if that makes sense.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Stevob said:


> Memory's a little foggy, but from what I can tell looking at google maps, it runs up the ridge that Woodland Walk surrounds, to the top of the Comm Games track, where all the roos are, if that makes sense.


Hey check that out - I never knew that was there. You can clearly see it on the satellite view. I know it was nighttime so it would've been difficult - but did it look pretty well established from what you remember? Like ... was it built from MTB-ing or did it look like more of a walking track? I honestly never knew there was any tracks out there other than the ones on the maps. It looks like it would actually ride pretty well going down as well.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Well there you go - I used to ride the track north of what used to be the old trig marker before it was closed off - and which I thought was still closed - but didn't know about that one on the south you're talking about. Must have a look next time.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> welcome back :thumbsup: As for my visit mid may. I've just emailed you exact dates. Can't wait to catch up :thumbsup:
> 
> To celebrate your return i got a new bike  & broke it in on a 65KM ride at the Hamner 4/ 8hr enduro.


Congrats on the new bike mate. I'm surprised to see you on a Giant, did you ride someones and like it?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Hey check that out - I never knew that was there. You can clearly see it on the satellite view. I know it was nighttime so it would've been difficult - but did it look pretty well established from what you remember? Like ... was it built from MTB-ing or did it look like more of a walking track? I honestly never knew there was any tracks out there other than the ones on the maps. It looks like it would actually ride pretty well going down as well.


As with a lot of the tracks around there, it was fairly rutted in parts, but being a double track (not MTB singletrack), you had a choice of lines. Pretty much goes straight up (or down) with just a little winding. Cowpat, I've ridden the track north of the trig point as well, but years ago.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Steve I'm guessing the new fireroad opposite the end of track 18 runs along the edge of the private property. It's still natural looking bush on the low side anyway.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Wharfedale Track. New Zealand. from www.paulpetch.com on Vimeo.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

waldog said:


> Congrats on the new bike mate. I'm surprised to see you on a Giant, did you ride someones and like it?


I set a budget of 3k each time i buy a new ride and the Giant was spot on with a sweet deal i worked out here in CHCH at Pushbikes. The suspension is tried and tested so i had no reservations there.

I kinda miss the "point and shoot" nature of the wolf- but with the new trail bike being close to 3KG lighter- it's working out alright. lol! I've put the DT Swiss 5.1 wheels and XT brakes on there and a bashy will follow shortly...i'm sure.

Just trying to get it dialed now- after two rides it still needs quite a bit of tinkering - in particular the suspension/ cockpit setup - you know how it is 

First impressions are that the Maestro (or is it DW ) is the bomb! Climbs like a goat- but supple and smooth when it gets rough.

Some more pics


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

I know what you mean about the Trance X ILMP, i'm loving mine heaps too - still tinkering though!

I went out to Shepparton yesterday to see what the new trails are like - have to admit that they need a bit of work still. I don't really think they finalised the layout, plus no access to the top trail head is a bit lame. The climbing is frustrating too - 45 mins up (i'm slow, haven't been on the mountain bike for 2 months now) for 5 minutes downhill was a bit of a tall ask. It also felt as though the trails lacked flow or something. They were better down, but i really struggled with momentum going up etc - again, maybe because i haven't ridden much lately

After being a bit dishartened, especially after the 2+hr drive to get there, my friend and i decided to go to Beechworth as it was only an hour away. All i can say is that the different was like night and day. The trails at beechworth flowed so much better, the uphills were actually fun and the rock gardens produced just enough 'oh ****' moments to be enjoyed. I loved the Trance X here too - nothing fazed it. Having come from a hardtail (and a low-end one at that) to this bike is amazing. I love being able to point it at the biggest rock and it sails over it! Still fiddling with the rear shock pressures - i've got it up to 230lb which seems a good compromise for me having ridden a hardtail for so long (i'm about 100kg's with gear, so it is only about 4-5lb too high).

Highlight of riding around Beechworth was quite possibly the tamest Koala i have ever seen. It was sitting in the middle of the track, about 5 metres away from me. I hopped off the bike - gave me a look of an animal who's seen plently of mtb'ers. It ran up a tree to about my headheight and was only about a metre away. I didn't want to get any closer, they have big claws lol.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Dawn ride*

Beautiful. Love doing this.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice pics Stevo, We went to the top for the first time yesterday. Fantastic low speed tech riding.
Nice vid Paul, thanks for posting.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> I set a budget of 3k each time i buy a new ride and the Giant was spot on with a sweet deal i worked out here in CHCH at Pushbikes. The suspension is tried and tested so i had no reservations there.
> 
> I kinda miss the "point and shoot" nature of the wolf- but with the new trail bike being close to 3KG lighter- it's working out alright. lol! I've put the DT Swiss 5.1 wheels and XT brakes on there and a bashy will follow shortly...i'm sure.
> 
> ...


Wow am also blown away, nice PP

I'm still a coming just not sure when who knows knowing me it probably be snowing when I come and get ya for a ride 

Warfdale is a must, port Hills, Craigie and been a fair while I been to Hanmer, so could do with a hawt spring right now, back is killing me


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Stevob said:


> Beautiful. Love doing this.


Is that some of the new stuff out past Silvan?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Is that some of the new stuff out past Silvan?


On behalf of steve, the answer is yes. A lot more there now.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Stevob said:


> Beautiful. Love doing this.


Those trails look mint, just like all of the others out there. I think what i like the most about them is that there isn't any gigantic holes to fall backwards into, but maybe that's just me.....

Still know proper riding for me over here in the UK yet. Went for one quick local spin from where i'm living at the moment, which is basically in the city of Edinburgh and was stoked to find trails everywhere!!!!

Also, i've crossed to the dark side. I ditched my Maxxis love affair and have mounted up some Nobby Nics, time will tell if i like them, but i'm sure i will.

Wal.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

waldog said:


> ...I think what i like the most about them is that there isn't any gigantic holes to fall backwards into, but maybe that's just me.....


Funny you should say that, because I found such a hole out there, tested it out for backwards falls a while back. And even climbed a tree to take a picture of said hole, but it was out of focus, so I didn't post it.
So you'll just have to use your imagination Wal.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> On behalf of steve, the answer is yes. A lot more there now.


and a lot more to come probably too.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

So we went to the You Yangs on Saturday and had some 'family portrait' pics taken..

Check out the size of the jumps our boy rode over (he's 4); we then sat back and watched the 'real' riders take the B line around them!! 

I can't link the pics but this is the photographers webpage

http://www.chrissytorney.com/


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Did 3 rides today But 2 were on one of those bikes with the funny handle bars and skinney tyres and only went as far as work and back (3k each way). The other ride was on a proper bike 

We are trying to get a weekly night ride going and 3 of us turned up for a lap of Pommi. Was all going well until about 1/3 the way through the lap when I cut a big hole in the side of my tyre. In goes a 10 buck note and another tube but somehow it had a hole in it as well. Not wanting to hold the others up anymore I pulled the pin and rode back stopping every now and then to re-inflate the tyre.

So after 3 rides today/tonight I managed a total of less than 15k 

Got a couple of pics though. (need to work on night shots)










Time to tell a scary storey.










Im lookin forward to next weeks ride already.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

You're a scary man, Ben.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*more new stuff pics*

Damp out there today as expected, but not too slippery.

dead man's hole









it really is this green in parts


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

stevo. nice flowy trails! very green too.

I love this time of year. Leaves falling from the trees, the smell of the "out doors" as it starts to breath once more and of course the colours of nature getting ready to retire for a few months. Yesterday I had a stonkin wet ride on the Trance and today a spin at Bottlelake Forest on the 29er- where it was barmy warm and overcast.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice pics Paul. Gotta admit, I love riding in the mist. Sort of surreal. Looking forward to the chilly morning foggy rides this winter.

The area I took those pics has some flowy sections, but the rest is hard work. Very rewarding though.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Stevob said:


> Nice pics Paul. Gotta admit, I love riding in the mist. Sort of surreal. Looking forward to the chilly morning foggy rides this winter.
> 
> The area I took those pics has some flowy sections, but the rest is hard work. Very rewarding though.


I can't speak for all of the trails but what i rode was very flowy indeed. What i can vouch for is "Dead Mans Hole", it's nice down there.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Stevob said:


> Nice pics Paul. Gotta admit, I love riding in the mist. Sort of surreal. Looking forward to the chilly morning foggy rides this winter.


Yeah misty stuff is magical  Not long now until the snow!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

waldog said:


> What i can vouch for is "Dead Mans Hole", it's nice down there.


Sounds like something off pirates of the Caribbean!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Fantastic morning in the saddle

Left the house where i was staying in Canberra at 6.40am and the car said it was 4 deg, by the time i got to Stromlo it was 7am and 2 deg. There was mist in the valleys around but the skies were clear and the air was still so it did not feel like 2 deg. Up the main trail then up cardiac arrest as I had intentions of clearing the famous Hammer Head. Having only ever viewed it from the side I rolled up to the top and quickly took the B-line, no way was I doing that, especially with nobody to call the ambulance.

There has been a few small changes since i last rode Stromlo, one being all the new log rides and rock rollovers, there are great and provides a bit of fun while cruising around. I have to also add that the descents on the Western side are in my opinion the best out there. Pork Barrel, Slick Rock and Double Dissolution are just fantastic to ride, and my bike suits these trails just right and eats up everything in its path. New tyres and a bit of rain two days before sure did help but you still need some good trails to make it all come together.

By the time I had finished there were about 50 cars in the car park and bikes everywhere, I even spotted a few pros out there cutting a few laps. Im pretty unfit these days but I still managed to do 36ks, although my knees are paying for it now. Was certainly one of my most satisfying days on the bike.


----------



## phaffas (Aug 1, 2009)

Made the trip down to ACT with the idea of having a bit of a go around Stromlo on Saturday, but by the time we got down it was raining well... so we went for some cruisy street riding instead.
Sun morning up early for the next trip down to the Tumut 3hr. What a great track! Absolutely loved the single trails. Unfortunately my biggest asthma attack for a while on the first lap pretty much ruined the race. Fun weekend though.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

waldog said:


> I can't speak for all of the trails but what i rode was very flowy indeed. What i can vouch for is "Dead Mans Hole", it's nice down there.


Last Thursday the 'Dead Mans Hole" gobbled another victim. Restrained giggles and damaged lights where the outcome. This is the 5th victim that I'm aware of, and still we ride!!:eekster:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Come on now, tell us. Who?


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm back on my MTB! I went for my first MTB ride this year on Monday, and loved it. I've been over to the dark side so far this year, spending all my time on the road bike training for the 3 Peaks Challenge. But now that that's over and I'm back from my OS holiday, I decided it was time to dust off the MTB and blow out the cobwebs.

What a shock! I had honestly forgotten how much fun MTBing is, and how hard it is... I'm pretty fit from road riding at the moment, but climbing on the MTB shocked the hell out of me! You just can't climb like you do on a road bike. On the road I find a level of effort just below my aerobic limit and just ride at that tempo. If I do that on the trail I go into the red zone getting over every obstacle I encounter. My aerobic fittness is great at the moment, but my anaerobic system is just not up to it. Skill wise I hadn't lost much, except my nerve, it'll come back quick though (as long as I don't crash this weekend).

It was a great ride at lysterfield with My GF and a mate (who might have caught the MTB bug after his first ride). The trails were just a little bit damp and in good condition. The place was absolutely packed with riders. I've never seen Lysterfield so busy, riders around every corner. Makes it even more of a challenge going off the trail to get around riders who seem to spring out of no-where. To add to the fun, I replaced all the worn out bearings in the frame of my trailfox 2 weeks ago, the improvement was immense. No more flexy rear end with the back wheel stearing itself and wandering around. Alot less nervous at speed. No bike problems makes for a far better ride:thumbsup: 

I might put the road bike away for a while and get back to my real passion :thumbsup:


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

Cranked out three rides over the weekend. Two shorter fun rides of about 30k each and one hill session with 1800m of climbing in just over 45km of riding. The last climb is 10.2km long and hits 30% in a few spots. It really sorts out the legs! The rides all occurred in my back yard of the Brisbane Forest Park. Photos next week!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

I scooted over to Living Springs near Christchurch to support (and photograph) the riders today. What a sweet day it was too. I caught up with some familiar faces as well as screaming bad Spanish at riders&#8230;.while wearing a stick on mustache. I managed to scope out a fair bit of the loop on foot too which was a lot of fun. This track would make a PERFECT location for some night riding this season which is handy as I have a new light for this winter (hmmm). The weather held up too and was very pleasant with some cool ocean breezes. What a gorgeous spot!

A big thanks again to Rebekka and Craig at Christchurch Singletrack Club for another easy going and sociable day&#8230;.and a big thumbs up to the local legend Anton who rode it on a 16″ wheeled single speed






Singletrack Fiesta at Living Springs from www.paulpetch.com on Vimeo.

Lots more photos on Flickr























































Today I caught up with Spence for a City> Worsleys> Flying Nun> Vic Park> City ride. Mint weather once again.

Loving the Trance now that its nearly dialed in. My oh my the Revelations are STIFF and PLUSH. Very tasty indeed! Is it MONDAY tomorrow ALREADY??!!


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Did 5 hours on the road bike on Sat. 2000m of vertical. I'm effed. Have discovered that descending off BIG hills on a road bike is FUN.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like a cool event/location ILMP.

Where is the stoke from Waldog?:nono:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> Did 5 hours on the road bike on Sat. 2000m of vertical. I'm effed. Have discovered that descending off BIG hills on a road bike is FUN.


nooooice :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*It's all in the timing*

Went for a blast around Silvan this arvo with Love Chunks and CowleyD (who turned up at the perfect time). The tracks were bloody awesome. Heaps of grip, no mud, clean tread on the tyres.

We did the usual stuff, Upper Aquaduct, Ribs, Steve's lower track, Magpie, top of Bakers, Steve's uphill, Temple of Zoom, back up Bakers, then straight across to Magpie and Yabang, before heading back along Lower Aquaduct.

Got back to the cars, packed the bikes away, and as we were about to get in the cars, the wind changed. From 23 degrees down to 16 before I got home, and it p!ssed down as well.

Love Chunks was riding his new 26er single speed  and I think he actually enjoyed it!

Great ride fellas. :thumbsup:

Bed now.:madman:


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Dunc on a singlespeed? Great. Which bike is that?

Hud and I were planning to head to Silvan this arvo too, but we were a bit late. The rain beat us.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

The bike is from Pinnacle Cycles. It's a aluminium frame with a carbon rear and an EBB that the shop owners have been getting made OS. It's around 10.5kg with a Talas fork and Mavic rims. Nice bike.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Did my first Cog ride in a while tonight. 7 riders and it was quite cold. We did the Doongala ride this evening as it was a bit wet. Some tough climbs to start but I was thinking of all the calories I was burning. Into Doongala where it was wettish but great fun. That techy loop in there is really under-rated. Rocks, roots, occasional mud and steeps. Mechanical carnage-a-plenty tonight with many stops waiting for the single speeders to fix their troublesome, unreliable, complicated rigs.
Great ride. The singletrack down to liverpool road is a hoot! Really tried out my Minute 20mm for the first time tonight. Soo stiff. This combined with the big wheels meant I was very relaxed as I threw it into corners and through the choppy stuff. Very confidence inspiring.


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ben_M said:


> It was also a practice event for our 6hr next month.
> 
> I was out course marking and by the time I got back race brief was about to start. I put my bike together, got dressed and was ready just as everyone was heading for the start line. I downed a Cadel bar on the start line (no not the best idea) and the race started. My race started well, looking something like this
> 
> ...


Hey mate, are these photos from pomi near wagga ?

Went for a ride there a couple weeks back. Havent ridden there for a couple years. Seems some of the singletrack has changed, where you dive into it up near the radio tower on the west side of the hill. I like it. Alot more flowing and a few switchbacks.

Do you have any more pics and info on pomi ?

Where else do you recommend riding around wagga ?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

mella060 said:


> Hey mate, are these photos from pomi near wagga ?
> 
> Went for a ride there a couple weeks back. Havent ridden there for a couple years. Seems some of the singletrack has changed, where you dive into it up near the radio tower on the west side of the hill. I like it. Alot more flowing and a few switchbacks.
> 
> ...


Hey Mella,
Yeah thats Pommi alright, and it has changed quite a bit in the last 3 years. Some of the old trails were getting rather rutted out and were just not working. We also built some new stuff to link the trails better so we could get a nice long loop.

You can find lots of pics on my site, just look for Pommi in the Album title.

For more info on riding in wagga check out the MTB Wagga Website. Click on the riding locations tab up the top and that should get you started. On top of that, if you want some full on riding there is Livingstone National Park which is just awesome and happens to be where I will be this Saturday morning

Happy to show you around any of the local trails next time you are in town for a ride.

And where did I ride this weekend? Did a 50min night ride on the river trail, not much but better than nothing.


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ben_M said:


> Did a 50min night ride on the river trail, not much but better than nothing.


Is that the trail that follows the murumbidgee river. Ive heard of a Waraguri trail or something.

Supposed to be good for an easy ride. Im only just getting back into it so something like that would be great.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

mella060 said:


> Is that the trail that follows the murumbidgee river. Ive heard of a Waraguri trail or something.
> 
> Supposed to be good for an easy ride. Im only just getting back into it so something like that would be great.


Yep thats right. The Warajuri trail follows the river for a bit (nice and flat) and then heads out to Pommi, up Silverlite reserve, through some paddocks and then up onto Willans Hill. Parts of the trail are nice and easy and some of the parts are steepish and fairly rocky so there is a bit of everything. I think its about 40k in total. But to answer your question yes the river part of the Warrajuri Trail is nice and easy but a lot of fun at the same time. If you want a starting point, start at the tourist centre and go up to the top of the flood bank and ride along the path, look for some small sections of single track dropping on to the lower bank.

You're in Leeton right? Much riding there? To get the legs going you could ride near the Ski Beach, its fairly flat and its dirt  . I grew up in Narrandera and there is quite a bit of riding alongside the lake (a bit hilly and technical in places). I know there is also some riding in Griffith but I dont know whats its like.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Out at the new stuff again today with some of the fellas...

It's tough technical going out there. Very rewarding though.

Some pics...awesome views...went right to the top today also.:thumbsup:


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ben_M said:


> You're in Leeton right? Much riding there? To get the legs going you could ride near the Ski Beach, its fairly flat and its dirt  . I grew up in Narrandera and there is quite a bit of riding alongside the lake (a bit hilly and technical in places). I know there is also some riding in Griffith but I dont know whats its like.


Yep good ol leeton hehe...the only hill here is hydro hill...yeh not alot around here...yeh the trails out at ski beach are good for a blast..might head out sometime..used to ride out there quite abit...from ski beach around to the Euroly bridge its not too bad...

Yeh theres some alright singletrack around near the lake at narrandera...been there a few times...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Did a solo loop tonight as I missed the earlier ride at Lystey. Headed to Doongala via the 'scenic' route. From Montrose I headed down the singletrack beside the quarry then along liverpool and up Glasgow or whatever it is. A leaky tyre meant I pulled the pin on Doongala itself, so I headed back towards home before calling for a ride about 3km from home.
Saw another local guy Gerran heading for home on his daily commute from Rowville to Lilydale (keen!). It was about 8pm and he still wasn't home.
Very cold out there, almost colder than any winter ride I did last year and it's still only early May. Not suprised there is snow on Lake Mountain already.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Had a ball with Ben in the hills on the weekend. Maiden voyage for the new Rubber Queens (non UST with Goo). Great to be back on them. MASSIVE and just 650g/ tyre...


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

*Westerfolds*

Got out for a ride last night started of with pink ribbon then headed in toward Waringal parklands and back.
Trails were pretty busy
3 roos , countless rabbits one womabat and a kamikasi ringtailed possum who came running down the track head on to 4 riders - quite a few riders out too


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> Got out for a ride last night...


'bout bloody time. I thought you'd misplaced the ignition key for your bikes.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Listen mate!!!!
I don't have to come here for that sort of abuse
I can get it anywhere


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

ilostmypassword said:


> Had a ball with Ben in the hills on the weekend. Maiden voyage for the new Rubber Queens (non UST with Goo). Great to be back on them. MASSIVE and just 650g/ tyre...


The trance x2 looks heaps nice. How is it going ? Ive been debating whether to get the X1 or X2. Had a look in the LBS the other day and thought how good does silver look on the X2. I like the fact thats its also upgradable.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> Listen mate!!!!
> I don't have to come here for that sort of abuse
> I can get it anywhere


just kiddin' mate


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

I got out for a spin at Lysterfield on Sunday afternoon, didn't have much time so it was just a quick one. I took my Giant XTC and gave my DIY chain keeper on the 1x9 setup a test run. It worked great until one particulary bumpy section caused the chain to jam between the keeper and the chain ring. The keeper was bent badly so it's back to the drawing board. I'm also going to put a suspension fork back on the XTC until I get my new bike, then I decide whether to keep it suspended or rigid. It's very harsh rigid, but so light.....

I'll post up some porn pics when I get my new stead, I might even include some of the bike. It should be pretty sweet....


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Stevob said:


> just kiddin' mate


You didn't know I was??
:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> You didn't know I was??
> :thumbsup:


Had me worried for a minute there buddy. No smilies.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Phew! I love a happy ending...


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Hud said:


> Phew! I love a happy ending...


Yeah, they cost extra though...

Nearly out last night, did the Y Trails this am instead. Ridden a couple of times lately on Tue nights with a group that goes from Eaglemont tennis courts 7pm.

I've got a daughters 18th next weekend so little riding coming up - dunno about the Forrest 6 hour...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> Maiden voyage for the new Rubber Queens (non UST with Goo). Great to be back on them. MASSIVE and just 650g/ tyre...


You ran 2.4's for a while yeah? Glad to hear they run ok nonUST with goo. I just have to decide 2.2 or 2.4. Everyone says the RQ's are big, but I just don't know if 2.2's are going to be too noodly on a 160mm bike, even if they are big.

It's between that or Big Betty's.

Anyway - nice lookin tracks.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

casnell said:


> - dunno about the Forrest 6 hour...


Solo entries are sold out.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Misty Mountain Hop*

Gorgeous day for a ride. I've been hanging out for these conditions.:thumbsup:

beautiful...


















stunning...


















almost out of the mist...









no words...


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Great shots Steve ! I got 2 hours in this am on the Yarra Trails, nearly home had a head-on with another yeti ! I went left, he went to his right, OTB ! All's well that ends in just a few scratches, but it does put a dampener on it. What can you do except be alert ???? I was wearing a bright top, nearly 10 am, should have had lights on???


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Chris. You were lucky.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Steve- Love riding in foggy weather :thumbsup: Nice pics

Saturday. Perfect Weather, Perfect Trails, not so perfect fitness levels.

Myself & a mate hit up Livingstone and had a very very good ride. Livingstone is such a great place, loose rocks, step climbs and descents, and ruts that are hub deep. No groomed trails here, just animal trails and moto tracks. Besides the riding we also had a lot of luck clearing the trails. In total we moved about 4 branches that were about 250mm thick and up to 6ms long off different trails. The studs on the bottom of my shoes have never come in so handy. Its very annoying that the Moto riders dont stop and move them off the trails, they just ride around them :madmax: I mean com' on, if a couple of weeny bike riders can move the logs, they can.

Left my Photog skills at home but managed to get a couple of presentable shots.

Mick riding next to a creek that we cross about 8 times. In some places its narrow and easy crossing, other parts its wide, rocky and wet!



















On Bat track (names because we were ride along and a Bat flew out of a stump and into one of the riders) the main line of the steep rutted section was blocked by a tree so this was the only other option.










First run down I missed the entry into the rut so I had a very sketchy run through. Mick had the first proper go and it didnt go too well.










I was able to keep it upright through the corner.










And made it down safely.










Of course we then moved the logs blocking the main line, its more fun.

By then end my legs were gone and I was struggling on anything that resembled a climb but we got home in the end.

Had my new Rebel 5 cycle computer which I won from the magazine so ive got lots of useless info on the ride. 30ks, min temp 3, max 21 (Stopped in the sun to fix a flat), 930m climbed and a ride time of 2hrs 45.

No better place to ride.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Good stuff Ben. Looks very dry there. Damp everywhere down here. 930m climbing is tough, well done.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Good stuff Ben. Looks very dry there. Damp everywhere down here. 930m climbing is tough, well done.


Its basically always dry around here. Its not bad at the moment because its not dusty, just a little dry. Mornings are quite dewy and my norco proves this as it has plenty of mud on it from early morning dewy rides.

That 930m of climbing included about 100m of walking  I was gone by the end, but it wouldn't be a Livingstone ride if I wasn't.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

After changing riding location plans twice, Mitch, Shannon, Cowleyd and I headed out to St A. for a 3hr ride. Extremely foggy and cold on the way out to Yarra Glen, but over the ridge there were clear blue skies and warm sun. 

In hindsite I'm glad we didn;t do the LM/Buxton trip as there would've been ice around for sure. It'd have been bitterly cold on Lake Mountain. Mr H said there was even ice at Chum Creek. Be careful on the roads tomorrow boys, hafta say I don't envy you riding those places at 8am, but..enjoy! 

Mr H and Alias Pauly had headed out an hour before us but we saw them at the shop afterwards. Great ride, we did about 30km, trails were in great nick. Will be heading out there a lot more this winter.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Did an arvo ride at Blue Lake today in the sun. Played a bit of cat & mouse with some moto's for about half an hour, though I'm sure I was more aware of their presence than they of me. Someone had removed a section of fence at the trailhead which I'm assuming explains why they were there rutting out all the corners. 

In any case, was a nice arvo ride - first solo I've had in ages other than to/from work. Specialized Henge saddle gets the thumbs up for offroad, but still a bit firm for road riding.

I too, am glad to not be riding tomorrow AM.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

rode woodend last weekend- then you yangs tuesday- and lysterfield today. we had planned to head to Mt. Buller this weekend but ricco got sick....it's a shame but Buller will be there come summer when we plan to hit it.

Loved Woodend. Loved the technical/ downhill runs at You Yangs. Lysterfield has no flow and those bloody logs across the track are a joke. I loved the climbs at pace there though......which felt no where near as brutal as i once remembered  

Big thanks to Hud for offering to pickup/ guide btw- much appreciated. If our plans had not changed I would have taken you up on the offer. See you in NZ soon  Talking of which.....back to NZ tomorrow...and hopefully the Wharfedale on the weekend....


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> See you in NZ soon


Under a week to go now!
PM me your mobile number.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Greetings from Scotland.*

Howdy team,

Got out for my first proper/explore today. I found a hill near me that a few people on Pinkbike had been talking about.

So headed out with the temp at about 22 degrees, which means all the locals were practically melting in the street, i thought it was perfect.

All started well, found the hill. I was confronted by a lot of walking tracks and was a little underwhelmed, but the a found a rock garden, then another rock garden, then another and another. Then some gnarly descents, then some good climbs and then more rocks and single track, scattered with lots of drops.

So all in all, not too bad at all for my local..... but then it all went wrong.

First i lost my camera, containing all of the pics of the trails and the amazing views overlooking Edinburgh. So off i went to re-trace all of my steps, asking everybody i passed in my travels, and ultimately no luck. So i thought i'd just head home, which meant climbing to the summit and then descending back down the other side back towards my house. This is where the bike gods really kicked me in the nuts, the camera was annoying, but i had nearly moved on. I began climbing up a technical little rock section with rolling rock flats and ledges and all round goodness and then all of a sudden, BANG!!!. I wasn't sure from where exactly but i knew it was something on the drivetrain because i lost drive for a moment. First i though it was just the chain jumping really badly, but i quickly found that i had destroyed my freehub. The good ole' XT freehub that everybody around the planet has had trouble with, finally caught up with me, and with roughly 6kms to get home. Thanks Shimano.

So for about 2kms the seemed to be one pawl that was still engaging allowing me to pedal randomly, but it quickly gave up, and i walked home.

Sorry for the lack of pictures.

Great first ride in the UK.

Wal.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Dayem Wal. That sucks. Great to be riding trails again, but not so great to have a day like that.

I had a _much_ less severe similar episode at Silvan the other day. Front brake pad disintegrated at the first use. Went to shop to buy another set (still keen to ride) and some cleats which I needed. Got shafted with the price (nearly double online price), but thought ah well. Put it all back together and headed out again, then got a flat about 2km in. Stuff that, the forces of darkness were against me. Went home.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> Be careful on the roads tomorrow boys, hafta say I don't envy you riding those places at 8am, but..enjoy!


Will do. AWD FTW.:thumbsup:


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Stevob said:


> Dayem Wal. That sucks. Great to be riding trails again, but not so great to have a day like that.
> 
> I had a _much_ less severe similar episode at Silvan the other day. Front brake pad disintegrated at the first use. Went to shop to buy another set (still keen to ride) and some cleats which I needed. Got shafted with the price (nearly double online price), but thought ah well. Put it all back together and headed out again, then got a flat about 2km in. Stuff that, the forces of darkness were against me. Went home.


Wow, that really is a sign from the MTB Gods that you shouldn't be riding.

I'm still seething, the steed is sitting here in front of me looking prime to be smack around the bush, but i know that pedals will just spin and spin.

Oh well, might be a sign that an upgrade is needed....... frame and wheels..... could be a Yeti sighting soon......

Wal.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

waldog said:


> Wow, that really is a sign from the MTB Gods that you shouldn't be riding.
> 
> I'm still seething, the steed is sitting here in front of me looking prime to be smack around the bush, but i know that pedals will just spin and spin.
> 
> ...


Just do it !


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Under a week to go now!
> PM me your mobile number.


Done.

don't forget to bring some riding gear  And lots of warm clothes :/


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Waldog, shouldve sold the bike before you left as you were contemplating.

Cheers


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

MrH was out @ St Andrew's yesterday with Aliaspaul and caught up with Hud etal I believe..

This morning the whole family headed to Lysterfield - I did a lap with some girlfriends and the boys both rode the lake loop a few times with some singletrail at the end. 4 year old loved it!

Lysty trails were in nice condition today - firm, no mud. Lots of bugs though!! New berm/rollers on the trail above Trailmix are nice

This afternoon he headed out to Buxton and had good things to say about it so dare say we'll head out there again soon.

Hope those that rode it this morning have thawed out; was so, so cold here at about 8am!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I've done sweet FA that last month or so due to other things, but hope to get back into it soon.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Had a school reunion back home in Narrandera so I took the bike to hit up some of my old stomping ground. Everytime I ride there I get really disapointed in the state of the trails and this time they were worse. Basically the moto riders are killing them. Most corners are soft and sandy and every other corner has been cut (see below pic). It looks like they have put themselves a track together and they are having races, hence they are going harder than normal and doing more damage. I expected the trails to be in a piss poor condition so I got over it and enjoyed the rest of the ride.

Exhibit A, cutting corners










Here is a bit of a pinch climb that as a young teenager on my 12 speed Repco steel frame hardtail I just could not climb. But give me a mongoose VRS 1.0 and a tripple chainring and it was no problem :thumbsup:










At the highest point of the riding area you get some really nice views. Here a very step, loose and rocky trail drops into what I call Death Valley (It use to freak me out when I was younger) with farmland and the beginning of the Murrumbidgee Irrigation Channel in background.










Getting spat out the bottom of Death Valley brings you to the edge of the channel and one of the most beautiful spots in the area. Fantastic weather helps.










Looking downstream you get an idea of the topography of this area, rather rocky. The trail runs up on the right.










A trail runs from here all the way along the side of the channel and then alongside lake Talbot. This is taken from up the top of the hill near the lookout with the lake in the background. This is a very nice trail.










Had a few other pics but they effed up when I resized them.

Really enjoyed my time here.

Was suppose to go to Beechworth Sunday morning for the Beechworth to Yack race but did not get enough sleep Saturday night (I behaved myself at the reunion and everything) to get up at 6am and drive for 2.5hrs. Shame as I love that race and its been missing in action for a few years.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Got to do a teams 4 hour race at Officer with the scouts - 140 riders ranging from 20yo with about 3% body fat to about 14yo with a basket on the bike.
Tricky course, short sharp ups and downs and lots of roots/rollovers but a lot of fun, and even more fun when we won the 4-man teams !


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Got out to St Andrews yesterday clocked up 55km including some road stuff
It was very cold at & am leaving Diamond Creek but not too bad later on 
The grassy paddock below Boomers was white with frost and wish I had a camera

:thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Love flying out into that paddock at warp 10. I think I've seen it with frost once before as well, and with a nice mist in the surrounding trees. Steve's pics up above take the cake for that though.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks NP. Great shots Ben. 55km, nice effort ILD. And awesome result Casnell.:thumbsup:

Seems like most of us got a good ride in on the weekend.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Buxton & Lake Mountain*

Five of us made the trip out through the Yarra Valley yesterday. It was a frosty start at around 8:45, by the time we got moving. Despite the low temperature, there was no ice on the trails, just a bit of frost off the the side in the grass occasionally.










The start was delayed to fix someone's rear brake pads, and we also met up with jcspider at the trail head for a chat about the area and whatnot.

Buxton is an awesome place to ride, with some hooting berms swooping down a couple of gullies, some nice bridges over a crystal clear creek and great use of the terrain. Nothing too difficult in the climbing to the top either. The tree ferns make for a beautiful setting in the area. We did both the short and long loops. Everyone was impressed by the amount of work that has gone into the trails here.














































Next we went to Marysville for some morning tea. Sitting in the sunshine with a nice coffee and pie was just the ticket to warm a few still chilly body parts. Our timing was perfect, as soon after we arrived, so did a cavalcade of classic cars (mainly Alfa's) and their passengers to fill up the local bakery. There's a lot of rebuilding still going on since the fires last year, and the trees will be a stark reminder for some time to come.



















Back into the cars for the drive up to our second location for the day, Lake Mountain. Also affected by the fires, the snow gums up here didn't fare so well. But life has it's way of persisting, and the ground is covered in thousands of snow gum saplings.










The view from the main car park.









A feature of this area is the granite, which is great to ride through/over/around, somewhat reminiscent of Moab in the US, but nowhere near as dominant in the landscape.



















At the summit we took a short break to take in the view, which comprises hill after hill of burnt forrest. We could also just make out the city skyscrapers in Melbourne, something which surprised all of us. The quietness was also something to note. We only heard one bird the whole time.



















From here the trail descends for quite some time, with an awesome array of berms, granite obstacles and at times, icy mud.










You wouldn't want to ride Lake Mountain any closer to Winter than this, unless there's a warm spell. Despite this, the soil is very dark, and even when slipping, provides a relatively high degree of control, especially at the front wheel. As was the case at Buxton, the Lake Mountain trails have had a lot of work put into them, and we will be back up here for sure after Winter. A note to all though, despite the temperature being well above zero (7 degrees by my gauge) there was some ice on the roads in sheltered corners, so take care. We all had either 4WD or AWD, so it didn't cause any problems.

In summary, I'd highly recommend taking the trip up to this region, not only to support the local businesses, but to have an absolute blast on some quality trails. And I'd do the same again. Start at Buxton, then head up to Lake Mountain after. We did two laps of track 7 at LM, and finished around 3pm.

Big thanks to John (Carver96er) for organising a top day out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Sounds great Stevo. Looks like the skies were perfectly clear which would've made for an enjoyable day. Spewin' I missed the alfa turnout as well.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

When the breeze blew on LM, it was very fresh, but it remained still for the most part, resulting in perfect riding conditions.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Great pics Steveob. 
The weather was every bit as perfect as the photos make it look! Bit cold at Buxton to start with though. I got frost bite on my teeth on the first lap (from smiling so much), BRRRRRR!! 
The smiling came undone momontarily on the last long decent as the track becomes slightly off camber near the end, then a couple of tree roots raised their slippery heads just to keep you on your toes, be warned! 
Aside from the 'tree ferny' area (what a blast through there), I would think the Buxton tracks would hold up to a fair amount of rain as they are clay based.
The Lake Mountain track (track No. 7) would have to rate as one of the best rides I've done! :thumbsup: Short (10 km), but sweet. Well it is sweet now, but not sure how well the newer section would hold up under more wet weather and lots of traffic. Two wheel drifting through icy corners is a whole heap of fun when you get the hang of it. Can't wait till next season!
Great day out with a great bunch of people. 
Thanks again all.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Off topic, but still slightly on.

Slight update from my catastrophic ride last saturday, namely lost camera and destroyed rear hub.

Firstly, a lovely lady found my camera and responded to my strategically placed posters, and contacted me to promptly return it to me. You can always depend on the kindness of strangers, well that's what they say in the Simpsons.

Secondly, and more surprisingly, Shimano replaced my rear free wheel under warranty even though the wheelset was 18 months old and was purchased in Australia, so big props to the big 'S'.

So i'm back on the trails!!!

Wal.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Congrats Wal! That's a good news story with a happy ending, I love happy endings. 

So the Scotts are an honest people? Good to know, I might consider a holiday there now....


----------



## blue_neon (Jun 7, 2005)

Great report Steveo! How would you compare the difficulty of Buxton to LM trails?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

blue_neon said:


> Great report Steveo! How would you compare the difficulty of Buxton to LM trails?


Thanks blue neon. There's a larger elevation change at LM, combined with more technical things like granite boulders, small drops and rollovers etc, and a much larger number of well formed (albeit on the day muddy) berms, so you _could_ classify it as more difficult. Ten kms isn't going to leave most riders too out of puff and the climb can be done at your own pace obviously. I classify LM as more fun, but I wouldn't do it without warming up with a couple of laps of Buxton first again. Buxton has some really nice sections and the terrain is totally different, almost sub-tropical rain forest like in parts.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Nothing like starting your ride with a flat  booo


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

*Chased the Sun*

Joined everyone else yesterday out at lysterfield - including With the Band and quite a few other familiar faces
Did in a team of 2 with a late sup when my original partner got sick
Took 2 bikes out there and ended up using the 29er which was great in the conditions.
By late in the day Blair witch was an absolute flat chat rip fest with more traction than you could ask for it's the best day I've had at Lysty and the track held up pretty well
The long fireroad strech in the middle was fairly boring especially on one lap where a guy drafted me the entire way without taking a turn on front ( not that I was going fast) mind you I doubt he could have taken a turn on front as we hit the hills and I dropped him
i managed 4 slowing laps which brought our total to 7 so pretty happy with that. I'm thinking I'm a diesel slow but keeping on going.
All in all a great day out
 :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Good stuff. And well done on dropping the drafter.

I hate that flat section on my single speed.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Well done!

Thought I saw you in the photo section on FGP.

As an aside...we seem to have lost the "Forrest Six Hour " thread, anyone want to share a table/tools in the solo pits for Sunday?


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*Chase The Sun*

Also did CTS in the Gene Pool with my son, Shaun. Actually it was a race within a race as there was a debate as to weather Shaun is now faster than me (I couldn't catch him in the MTB Cyclocross race at Warby). We both did 4 laps each and .....(how can I say this modestly?? ) I beat the little shitzer (beats chest!) 
The weather stayed good all day, and as said earlier, the track got better as the day went on...and yeah, Blair Witch was a blast!
The 30km long fire road (Well thats what it felt like!:madman: ) was a most 'singlespeed unfriendly' inclusion to the race.
As usual, great vibe and great way to spend a sunny Autumn day. Bring on July 18th!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Also at CTS. Was a good day out. Can't complain about the fire road since I had gears, not that it helped my usual slow chuggy pace, even though it was a little too long. Was good to meet Carver96er there . Looking forward to doing another this year.


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

Went out to Lysty yesterday with one of my regular riding buddies and a first timer. We hired a bike at Trailmix and then did our usual loop. Should have checked the new guys bike though as we only found out half way through that his fork was seized....will check that for him next time we go. Was quite a leisurely ride for most of us, as the newbie was struggling a bit up the hills. We did the gallant thing and walked with him etc, which he appreciated. The good news is that he is now hooked and will be looking to get a bike while they are selling cheap this time of year!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Copied from the Forrest 6hr thread...*

Loved that course. Even the climb up past the car, Casnell! I made up heaps of positions on that climb. I had very little problem with traction there as I managed to keep up the momentum a bit which reduced the wheel spin.

I ended up stopping once, with three laps to go, and MrH & big Steve threw some food and a fresh bottle of electrolytes at me and got me on my way again in under 30 seconds. Thanks fellas.:thumbsup: I came in 1:17 behind the winner (in male solo 40+), after making up 1:10 on the last lap, which was my sixth quickest of the day. There was nothing left in the tank at all, so good one Martin Taube, the winner. I did have a couple of cramps earlier, but managed to stay on the bike and keep rolling while stretching them out. Oh, and I nearly got taken out fifty metres from the finish when a bloke strolled across the pit straight right in front of me. I had to push him out of the way to avoid hitting a tent on the side. Goose. Lap Splits and Catgory Results.

Podium?









The tent proved useful once again, and thanks heaps to Casnell, MrH & big Steve for helping me set it up and pull it down (when I had very little energy to do so) and carry everything over to the car.

The Chapel









The course itself was just about identical in condition to last year, albeit slightly shortened with a small section of single track with a climb at the start (less than 1km) being replaced with some flat double track, which gave solo riders a short reprieve to get some food into their bodies whilst on the move. It also meant that the complete log-jam debacle at the start of last year's race was avoided. Marriner's Run berms were spectacular as always, but some of them became slippery as the day progressed, and a few riders came unstuck on them.

As you know, it was my first ride on the new larger Kona Unit and I have to say, it was flawless the entire day. Rock'n'Roll Gold left the chain as the cleanest part but there was heaps of mud (which is still there as I write this). I'd managed to get the positioning correct first go, so nothing needed adjusting throughout the day. The brakes made a constant squeaking, but that was due to the mud and crap on them. Very, very happy with the bike, but I'll be happier when I clean it and check it for cracks .










Very well done to Casnell for coming in second in his category as well. Top effort mate! And well done MrH, whose preparation was not the best, and big Steve, who on his first 6hr solo completed six laps. It was obviously tough out there for those with gears.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Copied from the Forrest 6hr thread...*

stoopid sticky mouse


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Good work Steve and all... looks like you smashed it in Forrest.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Chumbox. 'twas an awesome day.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Fantastic result Steve (both Steves, et al), well done!

That "ride it until it breaks" training regime is really paying off.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks cowpat. I was just thankful that nothing broke on the day.


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm currently working in Bendigo so managed to get out on the bike after work yesterday. I hit up Bendigo State Forest/Park on the McIvor highway. Good riding, not too many hills and tracks galore. Going to take a while to ride them all i think.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

What are the track conditions like?


----------



## MTB Dan (Jan 5, 2009)

It looks as though there's been a lot of rain at some point, plenty of washouts, but generally theyre in excellent condition.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd imagine that it's fairly green up there at the moment too. Sounds nice. Ride on.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Winter + creaky bottom brackets - hate 'em both...


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Sat mashed the Kew Blvd on the SS, funny passing roadies up the hills only to be passed on the DHs, but did find some nice singletrack on the way back. Only problem was the amount of mud - shocking ! (I know, it's winter).
Sunday did a quick 100 on the roadie because I've entered the Tour De Timor and need long road k's up, I think that's going to kill me...


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

casnell said:


> Sunday did a quick 100 on the roadie because I've entered the Tour De Timor and need long road k's up, I think that's going to kill me...


Sweet! That would be a cool race to do. A girl from here did it last year and from all reports it was a great event. Good luck with the training.

I got in a lap and a bit out at pommi today. Was a good ride but the sun was in a bugger of a spot. As with this time of the year the sun stays fairly low so it was in my face for lots of the ride.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Couple of hours in what we call "Crusoe valley" around here. Tight, rocky singletrack and some loose, long climbs that saw back tyres spinning and front wheels flopping around. Myself and my 18 year old son went out, both a tad unfit... I came off twice when my front end knifed on a very steep, loose downhill - not too sure about the 2.25 Ardent in the loose stuff, TBH. 

After that, came home and serviced my pedals and rear suspension (god bless the single pivot in that respect....) to try and silence a slight creak that's been bugging me.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Yarra Trails on Sunday on the rigid SS 29er. It always feels like home getting on that bike. Shame that the trails are a muddy mess. I won't be riding til it dries out a LOT, and even then I'll give most of the trails a miss. The only ST that wasn't really cut up was the Pink Ribbon.

Monday was a trip to the Youies. I love that place. Had a nice 2.5 hours before the sun started to set and it got super chilly. I'm getting closer to a sweet spot on the Sultan's setup (TNT). I added extra negative pressure to the fork to get 110mm of travel instead of 120, and put a 2.25 Maxxis Ardent up front instead of a 2.25 Racing Ralph. Running 24psi I was getting plenty of traction and I won't be going back to the RR in a hurry. Next step is to import some Specialized Purgatory tires from the US. Allegedly more grip than the Ardent, and 100g lighter too..what's not to like! For gear freaks, I'm running a Maxxis Aspen on the back. It's not really an improvement on a RR. It's a tiny bit ligher, but way smaller and more prone to pinch flat. Grip seems good though, better than a Crossmark when out of the saddle, yet it seems to be more prone to have a gentle drift when cornering....just how I like it  

I'll post in ILMP's bike porn thread about my new Formula The Ones (so much power), and the roller bearings for my rear shock, and maybe some other upgrads that I've done (17 degree Salsa bar anyone?)

Yesterday was a 100km road ride to Seaford.

Today I'm sore, but pumped.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice work PD. What's your 29er SS? I can't remember.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Stevob said:


> Nice work PD. What's your 29er SS? I can't remember.


Thanks Steveo, I'm glad that you're Unit seems to be sorted.

She's an Inbred, purchased in late 2006, and just works in whatever configuration I run it in, though I haven't yet run it with a suspension fork. My next step is to put my old first gen Reba on it...then we're heading up to Woodend and down to the Youies (though the Western Plantation would probably be OK without any squishiness).

My prime ride is a 1st generation Turner Sultan.  It's a great do it all bike.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

There wasn't too many times I wished for a squish when I went to the youies. Just a couple. In fact, the lower stuff is perfect for rigid.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I did a little bit of riding in NZ during my 2 weeks over there. First ride was at Hanmer Springs. It was raining and there was some snow on the ground. The trails were (in part) running with water, but a gravel base meant it was 'clean'. The trails were in some plantation near Hanmer. Not stunning but nice to get out in a different country. After that we jumped into the hot spring pools, nice!
2nd ride was in the Port Hills,(thanks ILMP for your help) I borrowed an Anthem of a friends and we did a shortish ride starting in Vic Park. We were under-equipped and my mate was unfit. Some trails were closed due to wet conditions and there were quite a few puddles. Great fun though, keen to get back with my own bike and plenty of gear!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

very jealous Hud.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Stevob said:


> There wasn't too many times I wished for a squish when I went to the youies. Just a couple. In fact, the lower stuff is perfect for rigid.


You rode the wrong trails. The Youies are about rocks, dropoffs and jumps. The Kurrajong trails are ok but they're not where it's at. Ask anyone.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

cowpat said:


> You rode the wrong trails. The Youies are about rocks, dropoffs and jumps. The Kurrajong trails are ok but they're not where it's at. Ask anyone.


Seems like rigid is for wussies now anyways...








Stevob said:


> very jealous Hud.


Agreed.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

chumbox said:



> Seems like rigid is for wussies now anyways...


A road bike's just another rigid 29er, right?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowpat said:


> You rode the wrong trails. The Youies are about rocks, dropoffs and jumps. The Kurrajong trails are ok but they're not where it's at. Ask anyone.


We didn't ride everything, but we did do the rocky descent on the WNW side, track 14 I think, and rode back up it later.

Was mildly disappointed that the trails didn't even go to the top of the range.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

cowpat said:


> A road bike's just another rigid 29er, right?


touche


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

chumbox said:


> Seems like rigid is for wussies now anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best...video...ever :thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Good to hear from you Hud  Sound like you saw alot of the Sth Island. Great spot eh?

It's a shame that you headed off from Vic Park as you could have continued up further and rode some way nicer trails such as teh flying nun etc. Saying that most are quite rocky and technical so the Traverse (as per your image) is teh best for visitors or less skilled riders such as your mate. Next visit- come in the summer with a bike 

This was from my run today in the hills.

This trail is a bike and walker friendly zone & 15 degs too!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah a lot of people reccomended the flying nun. My main issue was the pedal spring tension was wa-ay too tight and was somehow jammed when i tried to back them off. Rode most of what i did with one foot out anyway.

Cheers


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Yeah a lot of people reccomended the flying nun. My main issue was the pedal spring tension was wa-ay too tight and was somehow jammed when i tried to back them off. Rode most of what i did with one foot out anyway.
> 
> Cheers


Hire bikes suck


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Mr H used a hire bike @ Buller in March - he took his own pedals/shoes.

I rode at Smiths Gully today! I am v unfit but would love to get back there when I am a bit fitter.. hills were bad! What a great spot. Nice coffee too


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Stevob said:


> We didn't ride everything, but we did do the rocky descent on the WNW side, track 14 I think, and rode back up it later.
> 
> Was mildly disappointed that the trails didn't even go to the top of the range.


Yeah maybe they're too easy for you now. I've still got a big challenge trying to ride up Lactic Acid clean - haven't even done the new bit of Trav's clean; and BoG and GMBC with any amount of style (at least some of the A-lines). I'd have zero hope on any of these on my singlespeed...BoG would most likely end in "B":sad:.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

We had a club 90 minute race. The closest to racing I got was putting the number plate on. Im in no condition to race so I cruised around at my own speed, just having a bit of fun and chatting to a few people as we rode. The race was held out at Plum Pudding and i have not ridden out there for a long time, it was good to be out there again. Must go out again some time.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

cowpat said:


> Yeah maybe they're too easy for you now. I've still got a big challenge trying to ride up Lactic Acid clean - haven't even done the new bit of Trav's clean; and BoG and GMBC with any amount of style (at least some of the A-lines). I'd have zero hope on any of these on my singlespeed...BoG would most likely end in "B":sad:.


I did a hard 45kms at the Youies on Saturday. I spent quite a while sessioning the tech climbing up latic acid and a bit on the Junction track (14). I managed all the hard bits seperately, but couldn't manage to put it all together in one clean run. I'm getting closer though.

We should organise a ride out there some time soon, let Steve try his rigid machine off some of the bigger drops :thumbsup:


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm expecting to be there this Sunday..



Alias Pauly said:


> I did a hard 45kms at the Youies on Saturday. I spent quite a while sessioning the tech climbing up latic acid and a bit on the Junction track (14). I managed all the hard bits seperately, but couldn't manage to put it all together in one clean run. I'm getting closer though.
> 
> We should organise a ride out there some time soon, let Steve try his rigid machine off some of the bigger drops :thumbsup:


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Morning or arvo? Unfortunately I work sunday mornings (usually) which limits me to a couple of hours in the afternoon. Saturday is deffinetly better for me.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Alias Pauly said:


> We should organise a ride out there some time soon, let Steve try his rigid machine off some of the bigger drops :thumbsup:


How many frames can a bloke break in one year?


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Alias Pauly said:


> I did a hard 45kms at the Youies on Saturday. I spent quite a while sessioning the tech climbing up latic acid and a bit on the Junction track (14). I managed all the hard bits seperately, but couldn't manage to put it all together in one clean run. I'm getting closer though.


Good man! Go for the redpoint! I ought to work those tracks too - but always figure I'll just have another crack at it next time instead.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Can't do this Sat. Was planning on Sun am, but what time can you make it on Sun pm ?

Cheers,
Rich



Alias Pauly said:


> Morning or arvo? Unfortunately I work sunday mornings (usually) which limits me to a couple of hours in the afternoon. Saturday is deffinetly better for me.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Passion post.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

PuddleDuck said:


> Can't do this Sat. Was planning on Sun am, but what time can you make it on Sun pm ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Rich


Can get there a bit before 2pm and be ready to ride by 2. That only gives 3 hrs of daylight, but it's enough for a decent ride.
Paul


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Passion post.


Inspired me to do a 2 hour ride before work, 5:30-7:30 round the Y Trails/PR trails !


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Let's do it. One caveat, my back had a bit of an episode last night. It's better today and should be good for Sun, but I'll keep you informed.



Alias Pauly said:


> Can get there a bit before 2pm and be ready to ride by 2. That only gives 3 hrs of daylight, but it's enough for a decent ride.
> Paul


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

PuddleDuck said:


> Let's do it. One caveat, my back had a bit of an episode last night. It's better today and should be good for Sun, but I'll keep you informed.


Sorry PuddleDuck, but I'm going to have to pike on the Sunday ride as it looks like I won't have a car for this weekend. My girlfriends car (which has the bike racks) is playing up, meaning she's borrowing my car for the time being. I'll probably be available for next weekend or the one after, so we'll have reorganise it:thumbsup:

On the up side, the car issue means I am undergoing forced training, since I have to ride to work no matter what the weather. I've already riden to work 3 times this week and I'll have to again tomorrow (despite the forecast rain), meaning I'll have done 256kms just in commuting this week. The lack of a car means it'll be a saturday road ride (boo!), and I'll probably have to ride to ride to work on Sunday to add another 25kms.

Sounds like sore legs on monday!


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

OK- next Sun might be the Castlemaine Interwinter round for me. The following weekend will be good.

Enjoy those k's!



Alias Pauly said:


> Sorry PuddleDuck, but I'm going to have to pike on the Sunday ride as it looks like I won't have a car for this weekend. My girlfriends car (which has the bike racks) is playing up, meaning she's borrowing my car for the time being. I'll probably be available for next weekend or the one after, so we'll have reorganise it:thumbsup:
> 
> On the up side, the car issue means I am undergoing forced training, since I have to ride to work no matter what the weather. I've already riden to work 3 times this week and I'll have to again tomorrow (despite the forecast rain), meaning I'll have done 256kms just in commuting this week. The lack of a car means it'll be a saturday road ride (boo!), and I'll probably have to ride to ride to work on Sunday to add another 25kms.
> 
> Sounds like sore legs on monday!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Had an interesting ride tonight, got a sore knee to prove it.

Im strapped for time in the evenings so there was no riding to the weekly night ride at Pommi, it was a Mad panic to throw everything into the car and drive to the trails. Some spots of rain on the window on the way out, this could be interesting.

Still had to bolt the battery light on the bike so I started to do that, but hang on where are my lights? Ive got the batteries, I think for a bit, FFFFFAAAARRRRKKKK I think they are on the shed floor!!! :madman: :madmax:










yep they sure were. Ange was due to arrive any moment so there was no time to go home and get them, maybe she would have two sets. And when she turned up she did We took her helmet light off (i knew Ive been carying that pocket knife around for 5 years for something) and with the help of some velcro, 100mph tape and a sock, her Ayups were on my bars and we were right to go  The light was not fully charged but it was enough to get me going.

Towards the top of the first climb I ran a little wide on a corner and WHACK! I was suddenly on the ground  Unsighted due to it being dark with a poorly mounted light I had ran into a large root that was hiding in the long grass. I picked myself up and assured Ange that all was ok (or so I thought) and we contiued our loop. My light was pointed too low and slightly to the right so it was really good on right hand corners but crap on everything else, so I stuck right on Anges rear wheel and mostly used her much brighter light to see where i was going. Local knowledge helped a lot with this as I knew all the bumps and was expecting them, but I was not expecting the trail to get very hard to spot. It took a few seconds before I realised that Ange missed a corner and went straight on, and as I was following her, I went off as well. Fortunatly there were no roots here so we got back on track without any issues. The final downhill was difficult as the light started to point more and more down. I stoped to fix it but the tape became un-stuck and the light was all over the place, so I did that last bit back to the cars one handed with the light in my free hand.

Back to the cars and I was starting to realise that my right knee was very very sore. I first thought it was the cold weather but no, it was the earlier crash. Its now a few hours since the ride and under pressure on certain angles its pretty sore. Hoping its better in the morning. 

Stupidity, a crash and a sore knee....... who cares I got to ride my bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Lucky, Ben. I usually listen to the riding gods and when I get more than 3 signs, I turn around.

Ice up.:thumbsup:


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Victorians who use the Warby Trail might be interested to know that they have FINALLY started work on the Maroondah Hwy overpass  I must say the excitement wore off a little after a day of listening to jackhammers through my office walls...

http://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg824/scaled.php?tn=0&server=824&filename=x3w.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

MrsH said:


> Victorians who use the Warby Trail might be interested to know that they have FINALLY started work on the Maroondah Hwy overpass  I must say the excitement wore off a little after a day of listening to jackhammers through my office walls...
> 
> http://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg824/scaled.php?tn=0&server=824&filename=x3w.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


Yeah noticed the barricades etc. So are you in that office on the corner of Queen road?

Id be happier if they'd put that pedestrian crossing on York road...


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes sure am. If I get organised in spring I'll take the bike to work & ride to Mt Ev & back at lunch. The issue is getting the bike & the child in the car at same time.

You'd think (hope!) a crossing at York Rd would come soon also.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Had a trip to Kangaroo Valley on the weekend. Some great scenery and although no real single track in the immediate area (that I could find) there is still some great riding.

To start off with the place we stayed at was on the top of a ridge so the driveway up to it was sweet. Over 2k long with a couple of small climbs and a very steep finish. I gave my new helmet cam a test run down here. Camera works great but YouTube turned it into a crappy format so I wont be using it again. Anyway you get the idea from it. Look out for the Wombat near the beginning (or a running fluff ball, thanks youtube) and I also clock 72k down the bottom.






The next day I took one of our group members down McPhails Trail for his first ever MTB ride. McPhails Trail Starts up at Fitzroy Falls and finishes at Kangaroo Valley. There is about 150mts of climbing and 750mts of descending We meet a couple who were finishing up a 350k, 3 day trip from Bundanoon. They were climbing up the hill, they must have been mad!!

Tim ready for his first MTB ride










Some of the Landscape










One of the famous hairpin turns that has no barrier and a cliff on the outside.










Helmet cam footage.






McPhails Trail Highlights from Ben Murphy on Vimeo.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Great stuff Ben. It would look cool if there was a rider in front.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice stuff Ben, what sort of helmet cam? Like the natural soundtrack as well.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Guys. Hud, its this one.

I dont mind the natural soundtrack either, gives a good idea of speed. But ive got to remember not to talk to much, its sounds a little silly and wrecks to mood.

Steve, im sure one day soon I can do a chase scene  Last time I did one with a mates camera the computer we used was set up with widescreen. When we watched it, it gave my mate the biggest ass the world has ever seen, very funny.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*A trip to Canberra*

I had the opportunity to go to Canberra for some riding on a long weekend so I jumped at it. Who wouldn't? The plan was to meet & ride with some 'net friends I've known for many years.

I arrived Thursday morning and after spending some time with the family, headed out to Majura Pines. This is a great mtb park, with trails that cover a wide range of skill levels. There were plenty of dips, jumps, berms, rock gardens, roots & tight switchbacks etc to keep the attention up.





































I also found a track which went to the top of Mount Majura, but it was too steep to ride the whole way, so I had to walk about half of it. The views were spectacular, but eventually I had to go back down, and then I found a downhill track which tested the skill a bit. Local knowledge would help immensely with finding your way around here as the trail markers are few and far between.




























Friday afternoon I ventured out to Sparrow Hill, which took some time to locate, mainly due to there being no "Sparrow Hill" sign on the carpark. The majority of trails here have been closed due to logging, which I was aware of. Contrary to Majura Pines, Sparrow Hill was well signposted, but for someone riding there for the first time, I had little option but to stick to the main trail. I left here a little disappointed because it had little elevation or technical sections and I quickly got bored of winding in and out of the pine trees. Next time I go there, I'll ride with a local to get the most out of it.



















Still feeling like I needed to ride some more that day, I made my way straight to Stromlo, and organised to meet one of the fellas down from Sydney for a quick blast.

The next day was Saturday, and the big organised ride was on. Five of us, all told, including Ben M. Ben might be able to give the track names that we rode, but some of them elude me. I do remember Skyline, Double Dissolution, The Luge and of course Cardiac Climb. I have no idea for how the pros manage to do seven laps of that climb in the World Champs. Unbelievably technical and knarly and not for the weak or feint-hearted. After a first failed attempt, I managed to nearly clean the whole climb, touching down just twice.










We also had some fun on the 4X track after one of the descents. Here's Hifiandmtb tackling it.










The group, sans Ben.










After the ride, a couple of us hung around to meet one of the fellas who decided not to ride, and while we were waiting a fellow turned up on this contraption. Of course, I had to have a crack at this.










Then everyone left, including me, but I doubled back for one last lap by myself.










It was an awesome long weekend and it was great to finally meet some top blokes I had known for so long.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Good ole' Stromlo. Not quite the same as it was when originally covered in pines, but fun nonetheless.

The one place that I reckon would be a goldmine of opportunity for trails in Canberra is literally smack bang in the middle of it: Black Mountain.










I used to do orienteering all over it back in school days, and there's some seriously steep stuff in some of those gullys you see on the western face above. Plus you can get to O'connor Ridge semi-easily from it too. Heck, you could get to my old place in Higgins only crossing paths with a few sheep thanks to the BNT.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Awesome Steve! Having ridden all those places I know you've had a great weekend! I loved Sparrow, but a gearie is 'ideal' due to high speeds. Would love to do the Capital Puishment 100km which takes in all these trails. "Cept it sold out in under 24hrs...

BTW there is a ride tonight at the new trails. 6pm at the gate.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Canberra trip looks great Stevob. 

We stayed at Canberra Motor Village a few years back which is close to Black Mountain; we saw a few bikes around.

Our riding this weekend was to Buxton for a family ride of sorts - a girlfriend and I did the long loop while MrH & the boy did the short loop with another family. Picnic lunch at the carpark and then 'boat' races in the creek with bark and leaves was a nice way to end the day.

What a great lot of trails, I loved the fern gully section


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> BTW there is a ride tonight at the new trails. 6pm at the gate.


Just got the message. Hope you had a good ride. I was doing some serious zzzzzzzzzzzzz's.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Kids, its what you've all been waiting for!!!!!

As Steve said I joined him and 3 others for a ride at Mt Stromlo on Saturday. Was a good morning on the bike with a fairly steady pace. Had the Helmet Cam out for another run and got some good footage.

First up a run down Slick Rock following Sydeny Steve (HiFiandmtb)















Next was Double Dissolution followed by Steveb showing how to ride Breakout.















Mt Stromlo- Double Dissolution & Breakout from Ben Murphy on Vimeo.

Thanks to all the guys for a good ride.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Fantastics vids Ben! makes me wanna get back there. Thanks for posting them up. 
Steve how'd you bike handle Stromlo?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Hud said:


> Steve how'd you bike handle Stromlo?


It had a 'suspension' failure during the making of the first vid


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Ha ha Ben. Nice work on the vids. Thought you had more for some reason.

The bike was awesome for everything except the jumps and some of the downhill rocky stuff. I pinch flatted once before putting the pressures up a bit. The bike was just a little bit sketchier under brakes after that.

Hud, after Ben left and we had had some lunch, we went straight up and did Cardiac climb. Not sure if you're familiar with it, but there's a pinch climb near the start (which I failed to clean on the first attempt, but subsequently made it) followed by a very technical steep but short damp rocky descent. I'm pretty sure I was the only one to attempt it, and made it twice. After that, there's a large number of rock obstacles which I also managed to clean, but touched down on a sandy corner when I took a wrong line.

The Racing Ralphs were perfect for Stromlo.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Ha ha Ben. Nice work on the vids. Thought you had more for some reason.
> ......followed by a very technical steep but short damp rocky descent.


Ive got about 1hr more, that was only a small edit of the more interesting stuff. I might make another one of Deep Creek (the flowing stuff right out the back after the black diamond stuff we did). Will let you know if I do one.

Thats a nice descent that one.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Dunno about the weekend, but Al and I hit up the Yarra Trails last night, it was so wet he had waterproof gloves full of water and I reckon I would have been drier and less muddy if I'd jumped in the Yarra !


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

I had to back up and play (after-work, social) netball in that storm last night too. It wasn't keen, but at least there is no mud... Seriously, who wants to play netball in the rain? I couldn't not show up either as we don't have any other players and i didn't want to look soft.

Copped a wack in the recently broken ribs to top it off. 

It was a good test for the magicshine though. I'm not convinced it survived unscathed as it was doing something different to usual later, but it still works fine. Strapping the battery to the top of the helmet probably wasn't the best place for it...


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Had a great ride with MrH around Mt St Leonards today, Stevob I really want to see you tackle that hill! Steepest bit was 23%, but it's nice fire trail and not techy. It would have to be the best place to practise for the OO I've seen, about 41 k's all up and some great up, some great down, and some great Singletrack - all straight in front of MrH's house. 

I'm hoping for a repeat visit in a few weeks with some mates that are doing the tour De Timor, anyone wanna come along? Only 45 mins from Heidelberg, near Healesville.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Was planning on a decent ride at the Youies on Sat, then 4hrs on the road on Sun....until I was struck down by a cold....not happy.

What are trail conditions like in and around Melb?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Silvan has been good. Quite suprised how much good riding has been available there this (wet) winter. A day or two after rain and it's suprisingly dry. Very well drained and some gravel in the base. ST A. would be good too as usual. Not riding anywhere else at the moment. You should do a Doongala ride with us sometime, some nice tracks there too.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

As casnell mentioned he and MrH did some of the stuff out here this morning. 

I headed over to Smiths Gully yesterday for an earlyish ride. Was lovely once the sun made it up over the mountains.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Doongala sounds good!



Hud said:


> Silvan has been good. Quite suprised how much good riding has been available there this (wet) winter. A day or two after rain and it's suprisingly dry. Very well drained and some gravel in the base. ST A. would be good too as usual. Not riding anywhere else at the moment. You should do a Doongala ride with us sometime, some nice tracks there too.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

First ride in a month. Stung by a bee in the face. That's 2 bees & 1 wasp to the head so far. 

Other than that - perfect morning for a great ride.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I haven't ridden for about a month either. Was away for two weeks, got home and have had the bird flu for about ten days now.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

casnell said:


> Had a great ride with MrH around Mt St Leonards today, Stevob I really want to see you tackle that hill! Steepest bit was 23%, but it's nice fire trail and not techy. It would have to be the best place to practise for the OO I've seen, about 41 k's all up and some great up, some great down, and some great Singletrack - all straight in front of MrH's house.
> 
> I'm hoping for a repeat visit in a few weeks with some mates that are doing the tour De Timor, anyone wanna come along? Only 45 mins from Heidelberg, near Healesville.


Oi! One challenge at a time please. I've currently got Cowpat's challenge of a hill (can't remember the name of it) at St Andrews firmly in my sights.

However, having said that, I'd love to ride out at Healesville soon. Put me down for that ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> Silvan has been good. Quite suprised how much good riding has been available there this (wet) winter. A day or two after rain and it's suprisingly dry. Very well drained and some gravel in the base. ST A. would be good too as usual. Not riding anywhere else at the moment. You should do a Doongala ride with us sometime, some nice tracks there too.


I haven't ridden Silvan in a while now Hud. Very surprised to read your report on the conditions given the masses of rain we've had.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Had our local round of the RAMBO XC series and for the first time in 3 years I got to race instead of organize. Had a great race with a few people and pushed myself to the limit of almost throwing up to catch my mate in front. Was completely wrecked after but feeling quite happy with myself as it was a fun race in which I actually caught and passed a few people which NEVER happens. In the end I finished 15th out of 20 but its the hardest 15th place I've ever had.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Ben_M said:


> In the end I finished 15th out of 20 but its the hardest 15th place I've ever had.


Good work man! I can completely relate to every word of this sentence.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowpat said:


> Sorry guys but I'm not going to be impressed until you ride up Mineshaft Rd on your singlespeeds at 2:1 (1.8:1 for a 29er) in one hit. It's the other way to get to the top of Happy Valley track that's just west of that track, normally ridden downwards. Hud can show you which track I mean when he shows you the Happy Valley climb.


Had a crack at this today. Running 1.73:1 (33:19) the whole climb is rideable. I didn't make it all in one hit though. Unclipped a couple of times and went off line and spun the rear another couple. At least I know what it's gunna take now. Arms and chest got tired before the legs did.

Might take another couple of tries before I make it.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

I had a good long weekend away in Forrest. Managed to get rides in on Fri, Sat and Sun, conditions were pretty terrible though. The trails had had lots of rain and were really slippery, with dangerous ruts down the middle of most steep sections. I had one OTB incident when a muddy puddle turned out to be nearly bottomless and tried to swallow my front wheel, but on the whole it was good fun. I got a lot of practice in the mud, which is something I needed, as it has been my weakness for a while (too much dry dusty riding at the You Yangs!).

My girlfriend had her first ride on the new wheelset I built her: ZTR Crest rims on red Hope Pro 2 hubs with black DT Revolution spokes and red anodised nipples. Despite being a bit out of practice the 500g drop in rotating weight was making it easier for her. The wheels look pretty sweet too, I'm jealous, as I'll be putting her old wheels on my hard tail. The wheels were a PITA to build; light rims and thin spokes equals a lot of time and effort. They took twice as long as any other set I've built, but were worth the effort.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Had a crack at this today. Running 1.73:1 (33:19) the whole climb is rideable. I didn't make it all in one hit though. Unclipped a couple of times and went off line and spun the rear another couple. At least I know what it's gunna take now. Arms and chest got tired before the legs did.
> 
> Might take another couple of tries before I make it.


You can be proud of yourself when you conquer that one on the singlespeed. Keeping to the line is tough. It's no smooth steep fireroad like you well know.

You remind me I should be riding more. Dang!


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Had a crack at this today. Running 1.73:1 (33:19) the whole climb is rideable. I didn't make it all in one hit though. Unclipped a couple of times and went off line and spun the rear another couple. At least I know what it's gunna take now. Arms and chest got tired before the legs did.
> 
> Might take another couple of tries before I make it.


And here's me pleased that I can ride the whole way up Broadacres :blush:


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*Chase the Sun*

Me, Shaun, Shaun, Duncan, Rik and son, and 474 other people did the 2nd round of CTS on the weekend. 
6 hours on a 15.68(or whatever)km curcuit. Loved most of the track, but still way too much fire road for us singlespeeders 
The above mentioned all got in 7 laps in total (per team) so all pretty shuffed with our efforts.
Round 3 is 7 hours on the 15th August 2010.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

That's a nice distance to cover in six hours Carver. What were the placings?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowpat said:


> You can be proud of yourself when you conquer that one on the singlespeed. Keeping to the line is tough. It's no smooth steep fireroad like you well know.
> 
> You remind me I should be riding more. Dang!


Like I said, it might take a few more attempts. It's when the muscles start to fatigue that I start to drift. Worthy challenge indeed Cowpat.

Oh, btw, I think I saw you on a road bike a couple of Saturdays ago around 8am between Wattle Glen and Diamond Creek. Was that you?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> You remind me I should be riding more. Dang!


You've been busy planning - it's a valid excuse.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Like I said, it might take a few more attempts. It's when the muscles start to fatigue that I start to drift. Worthy challenge indeed Cowpat.
> 
> Oh, btw, I think I saw you on a road bike a couple of Saturdays ago around 8am between Wattle Glen and Diamond Creek. Was that you?


Me on a roadie in winter? Brrr, too cold. If it was about 26 Saturdays ago on a nice sunny day - maybe.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Stevob said:


> That's a nice distance to cover in six hours Carver. What were the placings?


Duncan and Shaun got 11th place in the Two man team.
In the 'Gene Pool' Rik and his son came 3rd, and Shaun and I came 
2nd. The guys that came 1st in GP did one extra lap and still quicker by 31 seconds, quite formidable!!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowpat said:


> Me on a roadie in winter? Brrr, too cold. If it was about 26 Saturdays ago on a nice sunny day - maybe.


Just as well that I didn't toot then.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Carver96er said:


> Duncan and Shaun got 11th place in the Two man team.
> In the 'Gene Pool' Rik and his son came 3rd, and Shaun and I came
> 2nd. The guys that came 1st in GP did one extra lap and still quicker by 31 seconds, quite formidable!!


Top effort. You came second last round also didn't you?


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Top effort. You came second last round also didn't you?


Thanks Stevob. 
Yes we did. Another team snuck into 3rd place for a lap or so which made us think our placing was in jeapody but they ended up in 4th place. So unless Rik or Duncan give their boys speed or simular, or another team enter, or our legs fall off, this could be the status quo


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

We look like doing Mt St leonard again this Sat, leaving at 7:15-7:30 from that winery/cafe /tin shed thing on the corner of Don rd if anyone wants to try out their granny gears.
Closest hill to the OO I've found...


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

That is a really big hill - blew away some very fit people (and me) !

Tour de Timor route description...

www.tourdetimor.com/?page_id=496


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Went out to the 'new stuff' this arvo with Stevob, Mitchell and Rik. Rik had his SLR along and we spent a bit of time staging shots before Steve and I took off. The other two continued with the photography side of it, so hopefully we will see some good shots soon.
Stevo set a cracking pace and we went to the top, brutally tough at times and my absence from the area for a few months really showed itself. Balance and power was lacking. Fantastic trails, think they are close to Number 1 for me now.


----------



## hifiandmtb (Sep 3, 2007)

Just found this thread - that's me!












Stevob said:


> Hud, after Ben left and we had had some lunch, we went straight up and did Cardiac climb. Not sure if you're familiar with it, but there's a pinch climb near the start (which I failed to clean on the first attempt, but subsequently made it) followed by a very technical steep but short damp rocky descent. I'm pretty sure I was the only one to attempt it, and made it twice. After that, there's a large number of rock obstacles which I also managed to clean, but touched down on a sandy corner when I took a wrong line.
> 
> The Racing Ralphs were perfect for Stromlo.:thumbsup:


You are a machine, Stevo - following you up those sketchy climbs was humbling 

BTW - lovin' my Lynskey :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Aww shucks Hifi. A mate down here is building up a Pro29er Lynskey and he's much the same height as me, so hopefully I'll get a ride.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> Went out to the 'new stuff' this arvo with Stevob, Mitchell and Rik. Rik had his SLR along and we spent a bit of time staging shots before Steve and I took off. The other two continued with the photography side of it, so hopefully we will see some good shots soon.
> Stevo set a cracking pace and we went to the top, brutally tough at times and my absence from the area for a few months really showed itself. Balance and power was lacking. Fantastic trails, think they are close to Number 1 for me now.


Went out there again this morning with Sean H. We did every inch of track including right up to the top, and found the new section which neither of us had ridden yet.:thumbsup:

Some pics from the ride...





































And this little piece of gold...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Must get back out to that new stuff.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Hawt dawg. That looks fantastic Steve. Is the new section more of the master's work?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Those trails are looking amazing! It was already wicked when i rode out there for my "farewell" ride. By the time i'm home it will be phenomenal!

Wal.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Stevob said:


> And this little piece of gold...


Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Must get back out to that new stuff.


Yes, you must.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

John© said:


> Hawt dawg. That looks fantastic Steve. Is the new section more of the master's work?


But of course. However, the dark photo with my bike against the mossy tree is not the newest stuff.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Hot Diggity Dawg!!*

Fantastic shots alright!!
Here are some from the other day. Taken by Rik. Great shots again!! Man I can't believe how awesome it is out there.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Hmm that last doesn't belong and I cant figure out how to remove it...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Somebody's covered Waldog's hiding spot.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

The bank in front of my wheel collapsed, that was the best way of shoring it up. The branches double as a rider-catcher...


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

That looks so good, one day I'll get out there !


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Great pics indeed Hud.

By the way, don't you fellas know how to smile? Or was I the only one having fun?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Looks like a top spot. 

Sunday morning I did a couple of hours with my 18 year old son, who asserted that he was going to "flog me." 

Top of the first climb he's way behind and all I can hear is complaining as he plods up the hill mumbling like Mr Snuffleuppicus. "I'm not motivated today." 

I offered him a shorter, sharper ride but he hates the long granny gear climb it features so opted for a longer circuit I'd been telling about - he regretted his choice as there's more, shorter but steep climbs. 

"I've lost interest in the sport" he remarks as we big-ring it on a short dirt road section. 

An hour later he's obviously feeling better (probably cheered by the sight of me lying in a huge chasm of red clay mud after a spill....) as now it's "I need a new bike, this one's too old and slow, that's the problem."

I guess we've all been there.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Big MTB weekend for me.. For those that haven't done it - head to Castlemaine sometime and ride the GDT. We rode ~35km from Daylesford towards Castlemaine. It was really good riding. Some technical stuff, some smooth stuff, typical goldfields area though with lots loose rock/quartz. Hard work but fun. Sunday we rode @ Jubberland which is very cool


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey that new area looks nice - don't know if I've been there. Couldn't make it on Sunday.

Rode at Lysterfield on Saturday. Had a good ride but the place is a mess and the rain's not helping. Someone's getting out there and blocking off all the new little trails everyone's been making around the bogs which is good to see. Won't be going back until things dry up a bit.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowpat said:


> Hey that new area looks nice - don't know if I've been there.


You probably haven't ridden the area I took pics of, but you've definitely ridden the area that Rik took his pics. It's right near the start.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Somebody's covered Waldog's hiding spot.


There's been quite a few of us end up in there, myself included.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*single track heaven*

Perfect day for a ride today. Sunny, tacky trails, no wind.:thumbsup:

Some pics from today...


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

What are you doing out today! I'm so jealous!

Haven't got Monday morning off have you for a Silvan guided tour?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Can ride monday, but not before 12-1pm. After then's fine.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Man I am soooo not having luck with these night rides.

First one I got a flat tyre half way and my spare had a small leak so I had to pull the pin, second ride I forgot my lights, crashed and hurt my leg.

Tonights ride, well. Rain came down late afternoon so all of the others guys pulled the pin. Not wanting to miss a chance of a night ride I decided to change venues and ride Willans Hill as it is much better in the wet. The trail starts less than 2ks from my house so I rode over the railway lines, along side the TAFE and to the bottom of the first bit of dirt. 20mts up the first climb, SNAP!!! For the first time in 16 years of riding I snapped a chain. As I knew I was only riding up the road all I took for spares was a tube and some tools, the chainbraker and quick links were in my backpack at home. So with no other choice I had to scooter it back over the railway and along the highway to home. With my other mtb at the LBS getting a service and still wanting a ride I had only one option, the Road Bike. So with baggies and all I did a short 30min road ride in the streets nearby. With the luck I was having I was half expecting to get hit by a car..... But I made it home safely.

Must have used up all my bad luck now.......


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Bad luck Ben. Only up from there mate.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Hellooo from Edinburgh*

I have to be honest with you team, i'm missing the trails at home a bit at the moment, but i think i'm just missing home in general. There's been some great pics up on the forum lately!!

Anyway, i took the bike out yesterday morning, creaking bottom bracket and all, and headed south out of the city towards the Pentland Hills. This is the local ride for most people in Edinburgh, with a number of shops here running weekly rides out there, but i hadn't been there as yet.

Overall the ride was ok, I really only scratched the surface of what is out there to ride, but the fact that it is 15km+ ride on roads and bike to get there, takes alot of the fun out of it, and mainly the convenience.

I took a couple of pics, nothing great but they show a coupe of sections of nice single track, and give a bit of an impression of the terrain out there.










This is an old railway tunnel that you have to ride through to get out there. It was pretty impressive, nearly 100m long.




























This was nice.










Nice again.










Looking down on Edinburgh, not great quality, crappy camera.

Cheers, Wal.

EDIT: Apologies, for the two images that are turned. They're not turned on my photobucket account, so i'm puzzled.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

waldog said:


> This is an old railway tunnel that you have to ride through to get out there. It was pretty impressive, nearly 100m long.


Great pics Waldog. That tunnel is awesome looking.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Cold, wet night ride last night, culminating in God Knows What ripping my rear mech right off.  

Thank Christ Cannondale hangers aren't as exy as I expected!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Did the West Sydney 12hr in a team of 2. Having no fitness I was not expecting to last very long and thought I would probably need a break by half race distance. Turned out that I was having a pretty good day and by halfway we had cracked 100ks and were battling for 5th place out of 14. I was starting to struggle but I did 3/4 of a lap with a solo rider and talking to him and not thinking about the pain got me going again and I was feeling better. My team mate was doing a stunning job putting in fast consistent laps which offset my slower consistent laps. Come nightfall we had actually jumped into 4th place as the psyco cross dudes that we had been battling all day had a long lap. However this didnt last and they past us on our last lap and powered on to take 3rd. As far as I know we finished 5th with 19 laps (about 200ks) which I was really stoked about, especially as I didnt think I would make the distance.

The Track- The race location had been changed to Dargle Farm from Yellowmundee as National Parks changed the max number of entries to 250 riders and they already had more than that entered. The main reason I entered the race was to ride at Yellowmundee but wasnt going to pull out after the race venue had been changed. To be honest I really did not like Darlge after the first lap. It was a very flat course with a climb at the beginning and at the end with a flat section in the middle. In saying this I could tell that it was going to be a track well suited to enduro racing and my fitness level. Come lap 2 and I knew what to expect I started to enjoy the track. There were some really nice tricky technical sections and one very sweet fast rocky downhill to finish it off.

Overall a great weekend with a very surprising result.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Well done Ben! That is a good result! Funny, my best ever race (placing wise) was in a pairs team at the sydney 12 hr...


----------



## hifiandmtb (Sep 3, 2007)

Onya, Ben & team mates! Did you have a chance to film any video?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. Did a full lap with the camera on. Just need to find a new video editing program as apparently the other one I downloaded was only a trail version.

Oh, results are up and we did finish 5th in class and 53rd out of 150 overall!!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Well done Ben!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

A few pics and a vid of the whole track (mostly in fast forward) from the weekend. Pics are from Marathon Photos.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm out of action for a few days - the other week when my rear mech got tangled it lost one of the gay SRAM limit screws (the ones that screw into the plastic inserts....) and the flange got ripped off the hanger bolt as well. Pretty weak setup IMO.

Upside - got a nice red AFCBike hanger bolt on the way.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*some pics from last monday...*

...which was the only decent day to ride this week.














































(sorry for the finger reflection)


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice Stevob ! Was good today, rode from home to Rob Roy and the Singletrack via Warrandyte, 90kms all up and man that Pigeon Bank Rd is a killer, 28% !

Any chance of a ride out there Monday morn?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice vid Ben, looks like some really nice sections of track there.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

casnell said:


> Nice Stevob ! Was good today, rode from home to Rob Roy and the Singletrack via Warrandyte, 90kms all up and man that Pigeon Bank Rd is a killer, 28% !
> 
> Any chance of a ride out there Monday morn?


Not before midday Chris.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Bugger ! Only got the morning off. Monday week I've got the day off though...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

casnell said:


> Bugger ! Only got the morning off. Monday week I've got the day off though...


We'll see if we can get a ride in then. Remind me later in the week.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone wanna come to Forrest for the day next wednesday?


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Best mate and I did a bit of climbing on the weekend, for PANCAKES!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks worth the effort!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

So were the pancakes at Mt Nebo half way, or Mt Coot-tha near the end? 

The in-laws live up in Brizzy and I've been meaning to take the bike to the Gap Creek trails. Though that ride of yours looks considerably longer.


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

They were at the Nebo Cafe. Coffee stop at Cootha on the way home.

Gap creek is fun, but you can do pretty much all the trails in there in an hour and a half - and you better like climbing


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Shakedown ride for me yesterday, now that I've got my dodgy rear end sorted. The bike is shifting just fine with the new hanger and hanger bolt on - I was worried the mech might be bent but it seems fine and shifts fine.


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

We had the 8th Annual Flight Centre Epic (104km) on Sunday. I was feeling good and strong, but for some random unknown reason, my hanger failed and my cluster/rear wheel ate my derailleur, so had to walk 18km to the next checkpoint - borrowed a downhill bike to ride 36km to the next checkpoint where my partner was waiting for me with my rigid SS on the car to finish the last leg. Phew, long and expensive day!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't know what's worse...18km walk or 36km on a DH bike. At least you finished. Well done.


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, the jury is still out on that one. I scootered/walked the bike on the hills/flats and rolled down the hills. On the Devils Tail (looong tarmac downhill which turns to dirt) I hit 98km/hr without a chain 

The DH bike downright killed my back. Trying to climb 28% climbs with the bars up around my ears and the rear end bobbing along... ugh. Made the descent on the other side fun though  I think the 4-5 people who passed me on the climb got passed on the descent within about 5min 

It was a Merida Transmission.. like this..


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Well done, sounds like hard work.

I spent 4 hours of fun fanging around Forrest today on the SS, what a blast !

On that hill on Marriners with the car wreck you're quite right Stevob, I pulled about 100m out of my fit friend on his gearie. I certainly got the HR up but it's amazing how hard you can push when you have no choice. For the rest I didn't miss the gears once, in fact the opposite - Otways Odyssey here I come (well, maybe !)


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

casnell said:


> Well done, sounds like hard work.
> 
> I spent 4 hours of fun fanging around Forrest today on the SS, what a blast !
> 
> On that hill on Marriners with the car wreck you're quite right Stevob, I pulled about 100m out of my fit friend on his gearie. I certainly got the HR up but it's amazing how hard you can push when you have no choice. For the rest I didn't miss the gears once, in fact the opposite - Otways Odyssey here I come (well, maybe !)


Awesome. Entries are open for the Odyssey. And there's a single speed category this year.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

That's interesting. Hmmm...Selma + OO x 100km = awesomeness!


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Yesterday rode out from heidelberg through all the biggest hills we could find, did the St A loop and got back on to the YG rode where a short thick stick flicked up and through the rear wheel. Broke the hanger and 2 drive side spokes, the hanger was fixable ( carried a spare ), but the tyre was rubbing the stays so I set off slowly towards home and met the neutral spares vehicle (AKA wife) at KG store...bugger!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I carry a spoke wrench with me for that stuff, but I don't carry spare derailleur hangers for some reason. With the spoke wrench, you can loosen the opposite side spokes to balance the tension somewhat.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, I had a spoke key but the problem was 2 adjacent spokes on the drive side had gone so it still wobbled. I will certainly carry a hanger from now on, between 4 of us we've broken/buggered 3 in 6 weeks. Mind you, some of us have been doing about 20 hours a week training for Timor.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

I got back on the bike this weekend and went for a ride with the club. Was great to be back out in the bush. Getting ready for a 6 hour in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*Cyclocross*

Race 3 of 3 in the Dirty Deeds Urban CX was run yesterday at the Brunswick Velodrome. My son and I entered in the open class (MB's, BMX and inapropriate bikes catagory). Each event was bigger than the last, and this one was an absolute hoot! Great weather, great course, great crowd, great..........well, you get the idea! The crowd 'pleasers' where the mud pit and the steps/hill haul. The mud pit started the day as a 4-5m area and finish at about 20m long claiming many victims and the scene of some fantastic and dubious biking diplays. 
One rider (I'll dubbed 'Chicken Man' as he wore a chicken on his helmet) was the man to beat in the mud. He entered in both races so I only got to see him in the CX class. His entery into the mud pit was at 'full noise', both vocally and speed wise. One run saw him at his fastest pace sliding from one side of the track to the other causing us, the crowd, to jump back to avoid this missile man. His efforts earning him a multi showering of beer and a awed crowd doubled over with laughter. Through all this, he was pedalling as furiously at the end of the mud as he was at the start. Believe he may have taken out another rider in his efforts! Plenty of video cameras there, so if anyone caught that or any other action, could you share it with us please?
Anyway, great event! Thanks to the organisers and can't wait till Winter 2011 for the next round. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice write up John.

Tested my new Ardents out at the new stuff yesterday. I initially set them up at slightly higher pressures than I run the RR's. I couldn't believe how slow they were. Anyway, I headed out, struggling to come to terms with the lack of rolling and what seemed like a much heavier bike. I was ready to sell them.

I got to the top and thought, I'll just put the pressures up a little, and it made all the difference. Now I couldn't tell which tyre rolled faster, the RR's or the Ardents. So I'm happy now. I'll use the Ardents at the Angry Doctor on this weekend.

Just couldn't believe the difference in the two tyres at low pressures. I've run the RR's before at way below 20psi, with no extra rolling resistance, but the Ardents aren't quite as versatile.

Tyres 'aint tyres.

edit...the extra psi won't make the ride too bumpy at Mogo, but out at the new stuff, well time will tell.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*Tyres aint' tyres....Sol!*

So true!!
Very interesting observation Steve. Any mention on the Ardent spec's about recommended tyre presures?
Always intended putting Racing Ralphs on a 29er if I got one. Well I got one and put Rocket Rons' on instead! My reason being that I felt we were in for an extended wet period and the Rons' are better in those conditions, which I still believe. 
Anyway, first ride (and only ride thanks to weight and weather) and I kept checking the tyres weren't flat as the bike felt slow as a .........well, wet week! Haven't tried inflating higher but that may be the key to better rollin'. 
All the best with your anger managment session this weekend!!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks mate. To be honest, I'm just looking forward to a break from work. Race preparation went to sh1t in the last 3 weeks.

I'll check the specs on both tyres later.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

First decent ride in 4-6 weeks tonight. Cog ride with the usual crew. Picked the right tracks and hardly saw a puddle and virtually no mud spray :thumbsup: Felt pretty good but was running out of energy by the end. Certainly good to get back on the bike.

*The 'hanging tree' on Bakers Dozen is down. It happened sometime betweeen this morning when Carver was out and this evening. Scary stuff but I'm glad it has happened. The trail fairies will deal with it I'm sure...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Did it bring down the one it was leaning against?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Dont think so. Just some extra branches.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Had a great ride along the yarra yesterday. Left work in the city and took the road to clifton hill and then managed to stay off the main path almost all the way to templestowe.

The trails really are bad around heidelberg, but were mostly rideable. I suspect that won't be the case today though after more rain. A few of them were deceptively deep and almost caught me out. 

It was nice to be off the tarmac and away from traffic and pedestrians though. Heading down to Forrest on Friday before a weekend down at the beach, and might have a look at the You Yangs on the way back.

Which trails at Forrest are best if i have limited time?


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Down Foxtail and back up 7 as a warmup, then Marriners , the Best!

Doesn't matter after that, they're all good but do Marriners when you're fresh but warmed up.

Have fun !


----------



## Benizmo (Nov 16, 2009)

al_ said:


> Which trails at Forrest are best if i have limited time?


I would second doing at least Marriners and then Foxtail. But it will be pretty wet out there, so don't expect to hop back in your car and drive off nice and clean!


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Benizmo said:


> I would second doing at least Marriners and then Foxtail. But it will be pretty wet out there, so don't expect to hop back in your car and drive off nice and clean!


Last week was pretty wet, but it was mostly water and little mud. Interesting how the lack of traffic stops it turning into a mudbath.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

That sounds like a good start. I'll take it easy this week so hopefully the legs can get me up some hills.

I'm not expecting anywhere to be mud-free now. Hopefully there won't be bottomless puddles hiding around every corner though.

Need to decide which bike to take too. I'm struggling to get the avanti hardtail i bought new early this year dialed in as well as my mongrel i ride to work everyday. Everything on the avanti is much nicer than the commuter, but it doesn't count for much when i end up with such a sore back every time i use it. On paper it fits me much better, but i think i'm missing something as i can't get comfortable.

Is it smooth down there?


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Lovely and smooth, sort of a grown-ups Yarra Trails. Only one puddle in 4 hours was deeper than expected, and none of those under water ruts.
Have you set everything up the same?


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

That sounds better. The ruts on the yarra trails are getting nasty in places - particularly the ones covered in water between Banksia st and Templestowe. Apart from that i'm getting to quite like the technical side of mud, but the novelty does wear off.

The new bike is meant to be a better fit for me too. It just feels like the top tube is really long and stretching me out and putting too much weight on the bars. A lack of core strength after the broken ribs isn't helping, but i might try replicating the setup on the other bike. It is hard to get used to a new mtb fit when i'm on the other one five days a week.

I'm looking forward to next weekend though. I've got an agenda in going that i'll share with you when i see you next. Might be interested in a chat after Timor if you are willing? Starting to write some bike articles for a website to see if i can get some value from the journo degree.


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

Long time no post! I went out with a couple of mountain goats yesterday and tore my legs off. It's called the Super V and we did it twice in prep for a marathon race in a few weeks. We knocked over 1300m of climbing in the first 30k of riding, and that was just to get to the trail head. http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/48456637


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Local clubs 6 hour. Proud of what I did. Ended up doing around 70km in 5 hours. Longest ride I have done, great ride to get started again.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice effort Joel. How long were the laps and where was it?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*This is what happens...*

...when I'm not able to ride with these fellows to keep them under control.ut:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*stupid mouse*

.........


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

You know what it's like, sometimes 'sh...t' just happens on a ride. 
There was a lot of sweat went into that 27 seconds, tough day in the saddle


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Nice effort Joel. How long were the laps and where was it?


Thanks, it was at Kempsey in NSW. The laps were around 10km a bit over, predominantly up hill. It was great fun and I enjoyed it all.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Joel. said:


> Thanks, it was at Kempsey in NSW. The laps were around 10km a bit over, predominantly up hill. It was great fun and I enjoyed it all.


I bet you learnt a bit about managing your pace and nutrition during the race.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Had some fun down at Forrest on saturday. Actually, i probably was having too much fun and not concentrating enough as i started to think about heading back to the car and realised i was quite lost and a bit disoriented. My bearings were actually right, but i had my doubts for a while and got a bit concerned.

I thought i was just stupid, but another guy was waiting in the carpark when i got back. His gf/wife arrived on her bike in a massive hurry and it turned out she got badly lost...

You guys were right though - Marriners was nuts, but took a toll as i haven't done much climbing since moving house a couple of months ago. Foxtail was great too - i liked its flow better, but those massive berms will keep me coming back to 9.

I didn't have the camera with me as it was raining a bit - does anyone have any photos i could use of the berms in 9/10?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=517009&highlight=victoria's+hotspots

Some pics of mine from a while back. (Scroll down to see the Forrest stuff)


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Fantastic - thanks. I'll be in touch shortly about one of two of those. 

That 504 looks great too. If you see this John, where did you get the roof racks from? I need some for my 505 when it comes back from being painted and rebuilt.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Stevob said:


> ...when I'm not able to ride with these fellows to keep them under control.ut:


Ok, WTF??ut: What is it really?

I almost made the office throw up with that one :thumbsup:


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

al_ said:


> Fantastic - thanks. I'll be in touch shortly about one of two of those.
> 
> That 504 looks great too. If you see this John, where did you get the roof racks from? I need some for my 505 when it comes back from being painted and rebuilt.


That's Hud's 504, but the roof racks were made by a local engineer, Steve at Tuff Stuff, Clegg Rd Mt Evelyn. I have Rola roof racks for my 504. Mine look nicer but Hud's are stiffer and work very well.

The 505 will be the bike car? Nice.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> Ok, WTF??ut: What is it really?
> 
> I almost made the office throw up with that one :thumbsup:


Well, I wasn't there, but it looks like a Torq Bar.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Stevob said:


> I bet you learnt a bit about managing your pace and nutrition during the race.


Yeah definitely. That was my plan for the race. Usually I just go out do one or two quick laps then I'm destroyed and slowly go around for another two and then pull out because I'm in too much pain. This time I took it easy and got alot more riding in.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Well, I wasn't there, but it looks like a Torq Bar.


Can't you guys believe what your eyes are telling you?!:nono:


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

John© said:


> That's Hud's 504, but the roof racks were made by a local engineer, Steve at Tuff Stuff, Clegg Rd Mt Evelyn. I have Rola roof racks for my 504. Mine look nicer but Hud's are stiffer and work very well.
> 
> The 505 will be the bike car? Nice.


I think it makes the most sense. I've been using the "sensible" golf, but i get in trouble when i get mud in it. I also have a history of ripping bits of its underside on dirt roads, which also gets me in trouble...

I need to sort a roof rack out for the pug though. I guess they are fairly easy to find as they just use the conventional gutter mountings?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Carver96er said:


> Can't you guys believe what your eyes are telling you?!:nono:


Hard to tell because they look the same going in and coming out


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Disclaimer: I shot this on my p&s using 60 frames per second, but that only worked at 320 x 240 pixels, and is why it looks so crappy. I'll have another try tomorrow.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Bloody hell Stevob! 
Two things, you've got too much time on your hands  , and second fantastic filming :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Can't wait to see what you come up with on a decent camera. Brilliant, loved it


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad you liked it. Some blokes I know like to spend their days off watching TV. I'll take my daughter's camera out today. Still a point & shoot, but it's much newer than mine.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice work Steve. Good looking trail you guys have got yourselves there.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> Nice work Steve. Good looking trail you guys have got yourselves there.


Lucky [email protected]?$&*ds aren't we!! 
Give us a tingle when next your in town and you too can ride them.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Carver96er said:


> Give us a tingle when next your in town and you too can ride them.


That would be this evening  
Am taking the bike and I think there is a You Yangs or Listerfield ride organised for Saturday arvo with the guy I am staying with. Will post it up when I know in case anyone wants to join.

But yeah, defiantly need to sample that trail some time. :thumbsup:


----------



## hifiandmtb (Sep 3, 2007)

Killer vid, Stevo - loved it! :thumbsup:


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks awesome Stevo. Thanks for sharing, it was fun to watch :thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice filming & editing Steve. Technically, while not watching TV on your day off, you would've spent a bit of time in front of a computer editing that stuff. But it's worth it when you get to see yourself ripping around such great trails.

Must. Get. Back. Out. There.

As for me - first night ride in over a year last night (excluding commuting rides home). Daz & I went to pink ribbon - avoiding the muddy quagmires on the way - and had a blast. Tried out the new MagicShine/NightLites/Route7 900lumens unit on the bars, strapping the battery to the topside of the Nomad's top tube. Wow ... so bright. I ran my old Cygolite on the helmet and was quite impressed with how much brighter my $99 Route7 light was in comparison. ILMP's little vids and photos of his units do it justice, but on long distance open ground it's even more impressive in the flesh. I was tempted to get that 3-light unit as well and ditch the Cygolite to commuting duties, but for now I'm happy with what I've got.

As for the riding, I'm loving the Nomad. For such a big bike, it handles surprisingly well on the tight plantations at Pink Ribbon - the only problem being my 750mm wide bars. Even steep climbs are no problem despite the slack head angle. And flying down hills with my seatpost in DH mode is mega fun. Get to the bottom, flick the thumb, and back in XC mode. 

So yeah - good times. Big smiles.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> ...Technically, while not watching TV on your day off, you would've spent a bit of time in front of a computer editing that stuff. But it's worth it when you get to see yourself ripping around such great trails.


Thanks fellas. NP, yeah, I reckon I spent about 2 hours editing that. All the cutting was done on site, as I didn't want to fill the 1GB card. And it's worth it for sure. Had a ball. Just started editing another vid. Will post it up later.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Thanks fellas. NP, yeah, I reckon I spent about 2 hours editing that. All the cutting was done on site, as I didn't want to fill the 1GB card. And it's worth it for sure. Had a ball. Just started editing another vid. Will post it up later.


Only just got a chance to watch it and also want to say great job Steve. Nice edits.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*three hours later...*


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome (..and would you like music with that video 
sir/madam?) Stevob.
If ya' keep this up I'm gunna run out of supalitives. Triple thumbs up!!


----------



## hifiandmtb (Sep 3, 2007)

^^^^ +many.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

cool wee vid steve. nice work. it's inspired me to get out and do a NZ one this summer 

interesting how narrow your bars look though. have you tried a wider set? I'd be keen to see what difference it makes when honking up stuff. I loved my 740mm bars on the single speed...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Just watched both vids Steve, they are fantastic!! Also makes me realise how lucky we are to have world class trails around here. Good effort! 
Rik and I are riding out there Sat morning.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks again fellas. I reprocessed the first vid, but it still looks crap. I want to re-shoot the entire vid again in the same format as the second one.

ILMP, those bars are well and truly wide enough for me. I find my hands creeping in towards the centre as it is.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Finally got out for a ride today, after a couple of weeks off. Really bad weather, ripped off rear mech (now fixed) a week and a half in Fiji (paradise) and then got home and got a bad cold (kid germs....). Finally got out for a spin, and the bladder in my pack split. 

Oh well.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Sideknob said:


> Finally got out for a ride today, after a couple of weeks off. Really bad weather, ripped off rear mech (now fixed) a week and a half in Fiji (paradise) and then got home and got a bad cold (kid germs....). Finally got out for a spin, and the bladder in my pack split.
> 
> Oh well.


Split bladder sux bro!


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

after many weeks of road riding and avoiding doing damage to the trails, I hit the Youies today. Nice. I've never seen so many riders there.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Just Back from Tour de timor - fantastic ! Very tough, they put in 80 drips over the 5 days !

I'll do a prporper report when I'm up to it...


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Went for a roll along the yarra today. Wasn't looking forward to the mud, but surprisingly it was much better than it has been for months.

Trails are totally screwed though. Lots of hub deep ruts

Was sent one of these to review... brilliant idea, but as a shirt it was horrid and i don't know what kind of ear the supplied earphones were intended for... it can't possibly have been human though.

http://www.o2creation.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=28


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

casnell said:


> Just Back from Tour de timor - fantastic ! Very tough, they put in 80 drips over the 5 days !
> 
> I'll do a prporper report when I'm up to it...


I hope those drips weren't all for you.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

al_ said:


> Went for a roll along the yarra today. Wasn't looking forward to the mud, but surprisingly it was much better than it has been for months.
> 
> Trails are totally screwed though. Lots of hub deep ruts


Where else do you ride? Sort of expected the YTs to be stuffed by now. I doub't I'll ever bother again.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Stevob said:


> Sort of expected the YTs to be stuffed by now. I doub't I'll ever bother again.


Some parts are fine, others mos def not. The latter areas will only ever be dry in the midst of those 40 deg summers we sometimes get. And even then, the dried out ruts are really un-fun to ride. Avoid all winter I say.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Some parts are fine, others mos def not. The latter areas will only ever be dry in the midst of those 40 deg summers we sometimes get. And even then, the dried out ruts are really un-fun to ride. Avoid all winter I say.


2-3 times a week I'll ride from Templestowe to Kew on my way to work but these days I stay on the gravel road or sealed path.

Having said that, I might start doing "the paddock" during the warmer months. I avoid the Bulleen bogfest all year and I'm completely over the crap that goes along the Eastern freeway. They were fun when I started mtbing though...

IMHO the only decent trail in the inner-east area is the Pink Ribbon loop.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

I was down at Forrest last week... that was nice and rut-free! Heading down to Red Hill this weekend, but i don't know how much there is down there

I ride the yarra trails a lot as it is close to my family house, where i keep my mtb. The loop near the drinking fountain was one of my favourites last summer - when the sun was out it was nice to escape in there as it was cooler and shady.

Plenty of the yarra trails are still in good shape, but that area was the worst through the rain this autumn/winter. I haven't ridden there in a while and can't believe deep the ruts are, and how wide sections have got

It is really bumpy around there too as all the low spots held water and got dug out further


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Steve, is that second video of yours all at "The New Stuff"? Few sections there I don't recognize.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

MX'ers have ripped the crap out of the trails around here. Huge ruts everywhere.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud said:


> Just watched both vids Steve, they are fantastic!! Also makes me realise how lucky we are to have world class trails around here.


Speaking of actual "world class trails" I had to pick something up from Canberra today so got there yesterday afternoon with the bike and rode at Stromlo.

Tagged along with a few guys who happened to be going the right way when I got there and they showed me some of the fantastic trails they have there (Matt, Daryl, Patrick if you read this - and sorry if my memory's got your names wrong).

After they headed off I tried out a couple of the set loops - numbers 6 and 4. I don't remember the names but some of the bits of each were really very very good - Pork Barrel (nice rocky), Double something (with all the sweeping pumpy corners is that it?), the bit down from Echidna Gap (Slick Rock? with all the downhill switchbacks), Blood Rock/Black Snake Gully (technical XC with tough rocky uphill pinches), and more but I have no idea of the names.

Trail construction was near perfect textbook too and signage and the carparks and staging area was huge (except signage on Black Snake Gully was a bit lacking - got a little lost a couple of times, and the maps on the website don't have the track names on them).

I was very impressed, and there are still more tracks I didn't get to ride - next time. World class - you bet. Not Moab, but certainly a showcase of Australian trails.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

John© said:


> Hey Steve, is that second video of yours all at "The New Stuff"? Few sections there I don't recognize.


Yup, all new stuff. Still under construction, you know.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Totally agree Cowpat. Just about Australia's best.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

*My Melbourne Jaunt*

We visited Melbourne on the weekend and got lots of riding in. Friday arvo I hit the Yarra Trails. There is a path that leads all the way to the Fairfield Park from our friends place where we were staying. I got a little lost getting there and had to back track a bit but I finally got there. From here I turned right. I have not ridden this part before so I wanted explore a bit. I was aware of a few no riding signs in this area but I knew that there were some areas that were ok. I found a few of the ok trails but I also found a lot of no riding signs so after 40mins of riding I headed up to the bit that I knew, the section near the Kew Golf Club and the water fountain loop. Some of it was good but as disscussed above there werre a lot of muddy sections. It just wasnt that much fun trying to tip toe around the massive puddles on every corner, especially on the drink fountain loop. Called it a day and headed home, but this was where the fun started. I exited off the main trail too early and ended up at a train station that I had never seen before. After a phone call and a helpful local who told me I was along way from home I bluffed my way to Alexandra Parade and found my way from there.

Riding the path










The trail










Next day I headed to You Yangs with a mate. The last time I rode here was 5 years ago and I have wanted to go back sooo bad, especially with all the fantastic work that has been done recently. There was a Downhill race on which was using Cressy Climb which was unfortunate as it was one of my favourite trails last time. We headed out the back to the new stuff in the plantation area first, wow what a contrast. We had 2 runs on the 1st section and the jump track, great fun that was. While climbing back up to the Stockyards area we could see dark clouds and rain bands all around us, but we barley got more than a small sprinkle, we were quite lucky. The one trail that I just had to do was track 7, Travs Diamond. What a fantastic trail, everything I was expecting. Would love to get a chance to do a few runs in a row to get to know the trail and get a bit of flow going. We finished off with the blue xc loop and then another of my favourites from last time, Boulder track. Awsome:thumbsup: . The sun was about to set so we had to head home after 3.5hrs of riding, I just hope its not another 5 years until I get to ride there again.

One thing I noticed on the weekend is that it sucks to be unfit. I haven't been riding for over a month and it showed. After 30mins of riding I have lost that extra punch needed for acceleration. This was obvious existing corners on the Yarra trails and doing some of the jumps at You Yangs. I really need to ride more, especially since im doing the MTB leg of a Multi Sport event at Lake Eildon in a bit over a month.

I finally got a chest mount for my helmet cam last week so this weekend was my first run with it. Unfortunatly I used it too much on the Yarra trails so I barley got 5 mins of footage at You Yang. I only got the first section of the Junction track but I thought id post it up anyway. I think I need to move the camera up a little as it looks like im riding with my knees around my ears!!! Anyway, here is the vid.






Great weekend of riding. You guys are lucky to have a place like You Yangs near by, oh well, ive got Canberra 2.5hrs away, and guess where im headed next weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

That vid turned out really well Ben. Great with music.:thumbsup:


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Great vid Ben... smooth.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nice vid ben. nothing like some free flowing singletrack!

last visit to yangs we opted to ride plantaton and then up all the downhill trails and then back down  that was a lot of fun and a nice challenge. plantation is "ok" but a tad repetitive IMHO

loving all the vids of late. keep it up fellas!


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

My guide for the weekend can't make it... has anyone ridden down at Red Hill? Got any clues as to where the trails are...?

I will be in Flinders, so it seems a shame not to take the bike and check the place out


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

al_ said:


> My guide for the weekend can't make it... has anyone ridden down at Red Hill? Got any clues as to where the trails are...?
> 
> I will be in Flinders, so it seems a shame not to take the bike and check the place out


There is a wicked DH trail - rideable on an XC bike - in between Eatons Cutting Rd and the quarry in this Google map:
http://maps.google.com.au/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=-38.351703,144.99552&spn=0.012671,0.027874&t=h&z=16

Park on Boundary Rd, ride up Eatons Cutting Rd. You will pass spots on the right where singletrack comes back out - you'll end up there. When you see a small fire trail go off the the right about 1-2km up the road - this trail goes down slightly and through a little gully before a very steep climb (it had just been graded when I last did it - very choppy). Take this, and stick to the right and some singletrack will come off it. Follow this singletrack and it will eventually start heading downhill. Once you're seeing jumps, berms etc, you know you're on the right track. Awesome, awesome fun track. Do it a few times to the bottom, but scope out the jumps & drops before attempting them - sometimes the dirt for the jumps comes from the hole on the other side. From the bottom, repeat the process.

After doing it a few times, you will notice you cross a wider trail/road about 1/3 the way down. If you follow this to your left (west) you will eventually hook up with some singletrack that goes all the way to the western end of the parklands. Quite extensive through there. You'll end up at the top of Arthurs Seat. No way of explaining where it is - follow your nose.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks - that is fantastic. 

I'll get on google maps and try to get my bearings. It is such a nice spot down there - decent trails would top it off! 

This forum is fantastic. I thought the size of the aus group would hold it back, but it is nice not to have to wade through the rubbish that floods "other" sites


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Glad to be of help. FWIW, writing that post triggered a few memories of the XC trails that may assist - but bear in mind we discovered it from the other end (Arthurs Seat Rd) so it's tough to remember what the part we came out of looked like (i.e. we didn't turn around). In any case, I remember a few occaisions riding alongside a fenceline which represented the edge of someone's property. On Google I can see some of the houses off Arthurs Seat Rd which it must have been. Effectively it means you're traversing the slope of Arthurs Seat for a while, but I remember a few gully crossings in there, plus a few hike-a-bike moments. Not much more to go on, but I should just say - leave plenty of time. It was either a fluke or just my general sense of direction that got us from the road to the DH track without getting lost, as I remember seeing trails go off in all manner of directions.

To be honest, if we go back, I think i'd just ride the DH trail all day anyway. There are a few different ways down too so keep your eyes out for those.

Have fun.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

There's a few nice bridle trails along side some of the roads down there too. After having a look on google maps, a decent loop would be to start from cnr of Arthurs Seat rd & White Hill rd. Go down White Hill rd. There's a trail that I think changes from the left to the right side (mostly on the right). Follow this all the way down and turn left onto McIlroy's rd (the trail cuts the corner a bit). Nice trail on the right hand side. This trail doesn't go all the way down McIlroy, so you'll have to climb the last bit on the gravel road. This brings you out onto Red Hill rd where you turn right. Trail on the left this time, but it's mostly easy climbing from memory. Turn left at Stanley's rd and there's a trail on the left again. This one's all downhill I think. Be sure to turn right at Tonkins Rd, which is up and down until you get to Merricks - Red Hill horse riding trail (which is just a bike path) and this takes you back up to Red Hill rd and then quickly back to Arthurs Seat rd. Some of the bridle trails might be a little muddy after rain.

It's not as much fun as the trails N_P mentioned, but it keeps me amused.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

This sounds promising.

I'll start off with the downhill run N_P mentioned. Depending on how i'm feeling i might not venture too far afield. It is hard to get motivated for a tough session after a week of work/commuting. I won't make too many plans, but it is good to have some starting points.

Hills take it out of me too. When i was riding fixed and spending time out in templestowe i was loving them, but all my riding now is really flat and i've gone soft.

I'm contemplating building up a spare frame i have at home into a SS mtb commuter, but i don't need any more bikes. Should probably just flip the ENO on the fixie around and commute on the freewheel. I only switched back to a mtb because squeezing through gaps in traffic and between cars/kerbs fixed was a bit hairy...

Anyone do the Westgate crits too?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

al_ said:


> Anyone do the Westgate crits too?


I didn't know they still ran them. Never done it, but considered it a while ago. Too far from home now.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

You are probably right. I don't know if the guy I spoke to
was up to date. The website still mentions them though


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

A belated report on the thurs nite COG ride. Only four of us inc. 11 year old Adam. Best ride I've had at Silvan since Autumn. Trails were dry except for a few puddles on Upper A. Even my mud-o-meter came back literally spotless. (Drink bottle on the downtube...)
It was warm, only a jersey and nicks. Fantastic!!!! Such fun times on great trails. Bring on the warmer weather!


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

N_p. Found the downhill trail yesterday. Thanks for the directions - they were very helpful and clear

That run is nuts though! Some of the stuff on the way down was massive...


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

mmmmm Taco. 










Believe it or not it was a great ride. Great weather, great company, some new single track and a building session which saw us create a 2m long rock ride. Oh yeah, plus one Taco. I knew the wheel was weak and I found a rut to test how weak it was. The rut won.....

Oh, plus I was basically riding rigid. Last time I rode this bike it was wet and muddy. The forks had ceased a little and I only had about 20mm of travel through most of the ride, got out to about 50 by the end. Bike actually felt quite fast.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

al_ said:


> N_p. Found the downhill trail yesterday. Thanks for the directions - they were very helpful and clear
> 
> That run is nuts though! Some of the stuff on the way down was massive...


Nice work. Yeah it's mega fun. Last time we were there we found about 3 different ways down. Haven't hit most of the really big stuff though - we just enjoy going down the really steep rocky stuff and leave the 20ft gaps to the pros (who are all kids probably, just to rub it in).

P.S. Nice taco Ben. Hang that on a wall with pride.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Took the SS to the Youies on Sat morning...and man the climbs were tough. Really tough. Really rewarding. I was amazed with how much speed I could carry down the Cressy Climb (13) on a rigid bike (even though it was a 29er...), but I was beaten up, and not in a hurry to do it again.

Did a hundy k on the road on Sun. Love the sunshine. I now have a tan on my head from the vents in my helmet.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

nuclear_powered said:


> Nice work. Yeah it's mega fun. Last time we were there we found about 3 different ways down. Haven't hit most of the really big stuff though - we just enjoy going down the really steep rocky stuff and leave the 20ft gaps to the pros (who are all kids probably, just to rub it in).
> 
> P.S. Nice taco Ben. Hang that on a wall with pride.


I assume that isn't a legal trail?

I was on my hardtail commuter which was a little bit short of travel for the top half of the track...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, none if it's official, but it's been there for nearly a decade I beleive. So I don't really have any qualms riding it. Looking at the pics makes me wanna go back.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey all
Turns out i've got sat morning free and was wondering if someone would be interested in giving a slow bro a tour of Silvan? Looking like good weather too.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I would, but I'm working, sorry.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

chumbox said:


> Hey all
> Turns out i've got sat morning free and was wondering if someone would be interested in giving a slow bro a tour of Silvan? Looking like good weather too.


G'day Chumbox,
There is a chance of my son and I making a 'Saturday morning ride' in Silvan come to fruition!
What did you have in mind? Meet at the Cog Cafe about 8.30-9.00am, and ride out from there?
We've got a big day on Friday, so will confirm lateish Friday night. Hope this works for you.
Cheers,
John


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Carver96er said:


> G'day Chumbox,
> There is a chance of my son and I making a 'Saturday morning ride' in Silvan come to fruition!
> What did you have in mind? Meet at the Cog Cafe about 8.30-9.00am, and ride out from there?
> We've got a big day on Friday, so will confirm lateish Friday night. Hope this works for you.
> ...


The time and place is fine for me and would love to tag along. You can let me know as late as you want, no problem because I was originally going to ride to Warbie and back solo so if you are busy I'll just go back to plan A.. No stress. Thanks heaps.

Oh and thanks Steve, appreciate the offer also.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I'll try and be there too. Have a big day on friday but should make it.


----------



## panarchy (Jan 29, 2008)

Can I please put my hand up to join in for "next time"? This weekend won't work for me but I'd love to have someone show me what I'm missing there. What I have seen is awesome.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Hud said:


> I'll try and be there too. Have a big day on friday but should make it.


What about John, is he up for a ride?


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks John, I can still ride! Cog ride tonight was great. Loved being back on the SS - got up all the hills too (until I cramped) but it was a lot harder than it used to be! I'll work my way back to fitness over summer.

Not sure about the brownie point count though for another ride on Sat - I may have used them all up tonight. My wife has plans for me for Saturday.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Leave pass in hand 
8:30 at the COG?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

I Like Dirt said:


> Leave pass in hand
> 8:30 at the COG?


I'm good for 8.30


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> Leave pass in hand
> 8:30 at the COG?


G'day Guys,
Have made mention to one or two others of a 9.00am departure from the Cog. Is this OK with you peoples? 
Only just got in the house and noticed your plans for 8.30, sorry!!
Cheers,
John and co.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

9 is fine. See ya then.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

I've planned to meet others there at 8:30 so I might run into you guys out there
Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Ah Majura&#8230;&#8230;. Such a fun place to ride, so many trails to get lost on. Spent 4hrs riding and made a little video while I was there. Made it home just before the rain then watched my team win the aerial ping pong grand final. Great day:thumbsup:


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

My weekend riding was limited to a roll into the city to watch the start of the start of the race on sunday. It was a top day for it, but there was far too much lycra going on. It was getting confusing telling the competitors apart from the posers...

It is the solo world champs this weekend though, isn't it? Anyone know anything about the event? Who are the favourites?


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Jason English- he's a machine! Statistically speaking though, it'll be an unknown.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

I've got him... apparently Craig Gordon is injured, which is a shame. He seems nicely nuts too

I'm trying to transition into a career i want, so ended up writing for a bike site... now i just need to sound convincing. mmm. Struggling


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

A busy MTB weekend for the H's 

Saturday we headed to the You Yangs. Andrew did the 66km Yowie - stacked at the bottom of Trav's on the first lap and lost a bit of time at the first aid tent.. but continued on the finish with no further incidents! Our 5 year old did the kids race and finished 2nd (of three!) which he was stoked about..

Sunday I was up early and headed to Lysterfield for a pretty good ride; good company, gorgeous day, badly damaged trails though :| We ran into Mark Webber which was pretty cool - he's a nice guy!


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Ben M that is a cool video, looks like fun trails.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

MrsH said:


> Sunday I was up early and headed to Lysterfield for a pretty good ride; good company, gorgeous day, badly damaged trails though :| We ran into Mark Webber which was pretty cool - he's a nice guy!


That would have been a surprise... i wonder what he is doing back here? Surely he is based in europe through the mid-season break?

It is reassuring to know he is a decent guy though. Not that it really matters, but he comes across badly increasingly often!

What was he riding?


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

MrsH said:


> A busy MTB weekend for the H's
> 
> Saturday we headed to the You Yangs. Andrew did the 66km Yowie - stacked at the bottom of Trav's on the first lap and lost a bit of time at the first aid tent.. but continued on the finish with no further incidents! Our 5 year old did the kids race and finished 2nd (of three!) which he was stoked about..
> 
> Sunday I was up early and headed to Lysterfield for a pretty good ride; good company, gorgeous day, badly damaged trails though :| We ran into Mark Webber which was pretty cool - he's a nice guy!


What a good weekend, Andrew's ok?

Funny the MTB/motorsport connections...what a buzz !


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Running into Mark Webber is uber cool. I'd love to ride with him on some real tough singletrack.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

casnell said:


> What a good weekend, Andrew's ok?
> 
> Funny the MTB/motorsport connections...what a buzz !


Speaking of motorsport, how is the 205 going...? I assume it is done and ready for the next event?


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

al_ said:


> Speaking of motorsport, how is the 205 going...? I assume it is done and ready for the next event?


Ummm, next year now...

Anyone want to help out for the Vic round of the ARC Nov 12 or 13?

I'm stage commander for the Super Special Stage at Lardner Park Warragul.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Ha... actually, that isn't really funny. That is getting stupid

I'll come along. Need to get out and get the bug back. It might stop me spending cash on bikes. At least with my network of mechanics it is hard to spend money on cars, as they are so slow that nothing happens.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

al_ said:


> That would have been a surprise... i wonder what he is doing back here? Surely he is based in europe through the mid-season break?
> 
> It is reassuring to know he is a decent guy though. Not that it really matters, but he comes across badly increasingly often!
> 
> What was he riding?


Last round was Singapore and I think the next round is Asia as well so easy to come 'home' in between..? I agree he comes across badly at times but he was polite and offered to keep an eye out for a friend who'd disappeared, let her know where we were headed. I have no idea what bike he was on, I know it didn't have Fox RLC as I would've noticed those 



casnell said:


> What a good weekend, Andrew's ok?
> 
> Funny the MTB/motorsport connections...what a buzz !


He's fine, has some cuts/gravel rash/bruising so taking it easy this week (Bathurst is a good excuse to bludge!) And yeah, total buzz!



Stevob said:


> Running into Mark Webber is uber cool. I'd love to ride with him on some real tough singletrack.


That would be Lysterfield at the moment. It's pretty bad..



casnell said:


> Anyone want to help out for the Vic round of the ARC Nov 12 or 13?
> 
> I'm stage commander for the Super Special Stage at Lardner Park Warragul.


I've registered for the SSS for Fri & Sat - is that what you needed? Am A-A experienced to so can do control if you want..


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

MrsH said:


> I've registered for the SSS for Fri & Sat - is that what you needed? Am A-A experienced to so can do control if you want..


That's perfect ! For ARC's they need about 10 people for a control (!)

We're quite short of officials of any capacity, so anyone with experience is invaluable. Fri the SSS road closes 1558, first car due 1855, last car 1954. Sat road closed 1358, first car 1655, last car 1943.

I'm running the media day fri 9-12 am too, so if you want to do that as well...might be good for you Al?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

MrsH said:


> We ran into Mark Webber which was pretty cool - he's a nice guy!


So very jealous right now. That would have been very cool.

I hope he stayed clear of 4x4's


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

casnell said:


> Jason English- he's a machine! Statistically speaking though, it'll be an unknown.


He is, you should race with him. His crazy.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

casnell said:


> That's perfect ! For ARC's they need about 10 people for a control (!)
> 
> We're quite short of officials of any capacity, so anyone with experience is invaluable. Fri the SSS road closes 1558, first car due 1855, last car 1954. Sat road closed 1358, first car 1655, last car 1943.
> 
> I'm running the media day fri 9-12 am too, so if you want to do that as well...might be good for you Al?


That sounds really good. I can easily swing a day off - perhaps professional development leave?

I missed that it was an ARC too. Definately put me down if you need numbers.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Joel. said:


> He is, you should race with him. His crazy.


He passed me a few times in the Kona last year going like crazy at about 2 and 3 am !


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

casnell said:


> That's perfect ! For ARC's they need about 10 people for a control (!)


It's crazy.. We had one person to take the books from and another person to return them to the co-driver on Mt Slide one year.. And one to drive to YG for hot chips as it was so.cold!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> Ah Majura&#8230;&#8230;. Such a fun place to ride, so many trails to get lost on. Spent 4hrs riding and made a little video while I was there. Made it home just before the rain then watched my team win the aerial ping pong grand final. Great day:thumbsup:


That was awesome Ben. Laughed at the spill at the end.

I had a blast when I was at Majura Pines. So much variety. And some good techy stuff too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

casnell said:


> He passed me a few times in the Kona last year going like crazy at about 2 and 3 am !


At a 12 hour that I raced with him, his quickest lap was the last lap of the race.


----------



## degrees_of_freedom (Oct 10, 2010)

Did gap ck rd. trails. It was wet, but I needed a dirt fix.
Got a mud fix instead... Now I need to wash & service my bike & have just reminded myself why I don't ride in the wet.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll assume you're up north somewhere. Bad luck with the weather, but like you said, sometimes you just gotta get out.

It's only just started to dry out properly down in vic with one of the wettest winters in recent times. Now the mozzies are out in force.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Stevob said:


> Now the mozzies are out in force.


Tell me about it!! 2 rides down the Yarra recently and I reckon I swallowed a dozen or so.

On that note - the large, Y-shaped impossible to get through gates protecting the awesome singletrack from Chandler Highway downstream to the picnic area past the Bat colony - are now minus the gates. Don't know if it's vandalism or public pressure - I'd read in another forum that parents complained about not being able to get their prams through the gates (indeed, it would be impossible), and did notice graffiti indicating this (texta written "What if I want to push my pram through here? Or run through?" to which someone had written "Slow down, you're too fast" I think in mockery). In any case, I saw about a dozen riders come through while I was walking down there with the in-laws. Some areas are completely fenced off however, which is a shame, but you can still follow the river on your bike at this stage, which is good.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Stevob said:


> It's only just started to dry out properly down in vic with one of the wettest winters in recent times. Now the mozzies are out in force.


Rode the 'new stuff' out at the 'new stuff' on Sat. P.M. with the 
'maestro'(?) and Shauny 'H'. First ride out there on my (now 'newish') 
29er. Loved it!! But the mozzies are maddening. Think they would of carted me away if I was on a lighter bike. They certainly are healthy specimens!

Wet week forcast for Melbourne after today, so I'm planning a ride from the Cog bike Cafe, Mt Evelyn @ 6.30pm tonight. The tracks will be in pristine(ish) condition, so come and take advantage before they get swamped again. Come one, come all!!:thumbsup:

Stevob, whats the chances of you making it 2nite? I haven't ridden with you since the mention of my new bke and you certainly haven't seen it (in the 'flesh') yet?

Hope you all took advantage of the butiful weekend weather (in Victoria).

John


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Carver96er said:


> Rode the 'new stuff' out at the 'new stuff' on Sat. P.M. with the
> 'maestro'(?) and Shauny 'H'. First ride out there on my (now 'newish')
> 29er. Loved it!! But the mozzies are maddening. Think they would of carted me away if I was on a lighter bike. They certainly are healthy specimens!
> 
> ...


I'm there.:thumbsup:


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

nuclear_powered said:


> Tell me about it!! 2 rides down the Yarra recently and I reckon I swallowed a dozen or so.


I couldn't believe how big and aggressive they were when i was out on friday. I hadn't noticed until i stopped to make a call and got eaten alive

Everything is so green and overgrown along the Yarra - it is actually quite nice after dry summers and a winter of mud... the baby rabbits and ducklins are pretty cute too.

I had a good ride anyway. Went in at Odyssey House and down to Banksia st, then out to hans loop for a lap and back. Got a puncture just as i got back to the car which was a good result, but reminded me to investigate how to convert to tubeless.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

al_ said:


> I couldn't believe how big and aggressive they were when i was out on friday. I hadn't noticed until i stopped to make a call and got eaten alive
> 
> Everything is so green and overgrown along the Yarra - it is actually quite nice after dry summers and a winter of mud... the baby rabbits and ducklins are pretty cute too.
> 
> I had a good ride anyway. Went in at Odyssey House and down to Banksia st, then out to hans loop for a lap and back. Got a puncture just as i got back to the car which was a good result, but reminded me to investigate how to convert to tubeless.


I'm literally waiting for a spare few hours of sunlight and I'll be joining you in tubeless-ville. I've got everything sitting waiting to do.

Yeah it's greening up nice down the Yarra and the furry speedhumps are sure growing in number again. I started at Rosanna tennis courts and headed I think to what you call Hans Loop (out at Templestowe? We call it Pink Ribbon) for a lap then back again. Saw lots of riders - no surprise given the awesome weather. Actually crossed paths with a guy at exactly the same point on the Odyssey house boardwalk going out and back. Talk about timing.

The ruts in the early sections from the tennis courts to the the big dipper are pretty bad. They were freshly full from the early week's rains, which I'd forgotten about till it was too late. I reckon all that's needed is a few cubes of road-base in some key areas and it'll be fine down there. If I'd thought of it sooner I would've chatted to the Parks Vic folk I saw working on that fenced off area due to erosion - they seemed quite friendly and cool with the fact I was riding around their fence. They even trimmed a few trees to make more room.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Do parks work on the trails? I didn't realise that. I saw the fences (and also rode around them...), but didn't think anyone official did any maintainence. Those ruts near the orange fence and sign aren't good, but they wouldn't be hard to fix.

I've been playing with tyre pressures all year too, and had them at the lowest i've tried. The bike was transformed, but i wasn't surprised when i got a puncture. I think tubeless makes a lot more sense now...


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

I also got out for a ride on the Yarra Trails over the weekend, awesome weather yesterday so I couldn't resist. I started at the Chandler Hwy in Kew and rode out and around the Pink Ribbon Loop and back. The trails are in better condition than I expected, still some dodgy spots with muddy sink holes and the usual mid-corner ruts and roots, but not bad. 

Lots of riders out, which is nice for scaring off the snakes, you know they won't be lying right down the middle of the trail on a blind corner. I had just intended to do a recovery ride after a big one one on saturday, but the weather and the trails just demanded I go further and faster.

I'm also loving daylight savings. I already got out for an after work ride at the You Yangs last week and I've got 2 more planned for this week. Quick spins will turn into decent rides as the days get longer too.

After spending alot of this year on the dark side (road bike) I think my passion for the MTB has been reignited. Long summer of MTBing here I come!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Alias Pauly said:


> After spending alot of this year on the dark side (road bike) I think my passion for the MTB has been reignited. Long summer of MTBing here I come!


I've noticed you'd been a little absent around here. Lemme know next time a weekend calls you to the Yarra and I'll try and meet up with you perhaps? Short of local riding buddies lately since Waldog's Scottish defection and another mate's second child.


----------



## tfindlay (Mar 7, 2008)

Carver96er said:


> Rode the 'new stuff' out at the 'new stuff' on Sat. P.M. with the
> 'maestro'(?) and Shauny 'H'. First ride out there on my (now 'newish')
> 29er. Loved it!! But the mozzies are maddening. Think they would of carted me away if I was on a lighter bike. They certainly are healthy specimens!


I mighta seen that same 'new stuff' you speak of. I too can confirm about those mozzies. We must have killed 50+ and they just kept coming.

If your going riding, load up with DEET, icaridin or better yet paermethrin! They were vicious!


----------



## mudmav (May 24, 2008)

*You Yangs*

Hey guys ive been lurking in the darkness on this thread for months so here goes, Im andy!!!

Few that wasn't so bad after all.

So went to the You Yangs today, took the girlfriend out for her first proper day of mountain biking just did the easy stuff over at kurranjong but its all in really good condition and still had fun.

Only warning i will give is the snakes are out at youies already, on the way back to the car this arvo the girlfriend screams out snake mid corner while im about 10 meters behind her at speed. She runs over snake while i hit the anchors and end up 2 feet from a very large very angry brown snake!! Backed away slowly and he left me alone FEW!!!!

On a different note after trawling over this post i finally went for a ride at silvan last week, found upper and lower aquaduct, magpie, extension bakers dozen and yabung. But then ran out of time. To the boys who put in the hard yards on these trails i take my hat off it was the best ride i have had in ages. If you ever want a hand with building or maintenance dont hesitate to let me know. Are their many other good tracks around this area as i plan on exploring more in the coming weeks.

I promise i wont say to much but bit by bit i pieced together some info on the new trails you have been building and i am 99% confident i know were they are and will be going to have a look on saturday or sunday as they look amazing, but ill keep that one on the down low.

Like i said im always happy to put in the hard yards on a shovel or saw if you need a hand

look forward to meeting you guys and riding with you when i loose some weight and gain some fitness so i can keep up


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

pm sent.


----------



## mudmav (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the pm stevob, I've put your number in my phone andill be giving you a call soon. I'm def not fit enough to keep up with you guys yet as i have put on 40 kilos after breaking 2 verterbrae early last year .


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

mudmav said:


> Thanks for the pm stevob, I've put your number in my phone andill be giving you a call soon. I'm def not fit enough to keep up with you guys yet as i have put on 40 kilos after breaking 2 verterbrae early last year .


You're doing great just being able to ride after _that_.

Kudos to you.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*More new stuff...*

Last day off before going back on night shift. I try to wear myself out so I sleep better. Works sometimes. Felt better on the bike today than I have in the last two months, and consequently nearly cleared one section which had been bugging me. Made it a lot further than I had before anyway.

Freakin' gorgeous day for riding.

Some pics...



























This log roll looks flat but isn't. Drops maybe nearly a metre over it's length.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Those trails look really nice. I'm going to be in Seville all weekend - any chance of hints on decent riding nearby...?

Got totally soaked riding home last night anyway. The kind of soaked where there is no point trying to keep dry and it becomes quite funny. Think i ate something dodgy last night as i was really struggling this morning, but rallied for ride to work day and pulled the damp shoes on. It wasn't a great trip in, but i got here and am now looking forward to another soaking tonight. Don't really have the energy for another two days of this, but with traffic and packed public transport it is the least bad option.

At least it isn't cold... yet


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

al_ said:


> Those trails look really nice. I'm going to be in Seville all weekend - any chance of hints on decent riding nearby...?


Like on the Warby trail?

pm sent


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Joel. said:


> He is, you should race with him. His crazy.


I got to spend some 3am laps with him at the Merida24 here in Brisbane. Awesome guy. Amazing to watch ride. Makes it look so bloody easy its frustrating.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> I've noticed you'd been a little absent around here. Lemme know next time a weekend calls you to the Yarra and I'll try and meet up with you perhaps? Short of local riding buddies lately since Waldog's Scottish defection and another mate's second child.


No worries, I'll give you a buzz next time I'm planning on heading down that way.:thumbsup:

It sucks loosing riding buddies, I lost my brother as a riding buddy, sort of. I can still ride with him, it's just got to be on the road...


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

nuclear_powered said:


> I'm literally waiting for a spare few hours of sunlight and I'll be joining you in tubeless-ville. I've got everything sitting waiting to do.


How are you going to do it?

I've started investigating and these ghetto methods sound plausable... not convinced though. I can see this going really badly and making a massive mess


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

I've got a compressor if you need to borrow some air...

I've even gone tubeless on the roadie.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks - does it require a compressor?

I don't mind spending the money to do it right, if necessary. The guides are confusing though. I don't have UST rims, but i do have spare UST tyres.

The rotorburn one i read suggests runing a line of tape around the rim, then cutting a valve out of a tube. That sounds seriously dodgy...

This kit seems reasonably cheap considering the bike shop near work charges $12.50 for a tube! http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38835

I have your fuel pump on the passengers seat of my 205 too. I'll drop it in next time i go past.


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

you need a good burst of air jsut to get the tyre seated against the rim walls, the sealant does the rest. The idea behind tape down the middle is just to help remove the space in the "well" of the rim for air to escape, and to help the tyre seat properly.

Ive used Co2 before, but that was an expensive exercise till I got it right. And dont use Co2 with CafeLatex, that **** activates due to the temp difference.

If youre close to a servo, I usually just pop everything together and hop down there to give the tyres a blast to get them seated.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

You can do it without a compressor, if you have a decent floor pump.

First install the tyres with tubes, pump them up and leave them to seat against the rim for a day or so.

Then when you're ready pop one side off, remove the tube, install the valve or rim strip, wet the bead with sealant, pour in however much sealant you need, pop the bead back on and pump like a man possessed. Oh yeah - you'll need to support the wheel vertically without resting it on the ground.

It's worked for me with Ralphs, Race Kings and Minions. Though now I've moved the compressor downstairs I cheat and just use that.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> First install the tyres with tubes, pump them up and leave them to seat against the rim for a day or so.


...or in my case, several months.


al_ said:


> How are you going to do it?


Pretty much identically to how this bloke does it, since I'm using all of his products:
http://www.notubes.com/support_movies.php

(not that I don't trust cowpat's instructions - I just figure I'll try the long, drawn out process in those vids as a way of learning)

(oh ... and with a compressor too - I've got one, no ... two actually, so I may as well use it, or them)


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

cowpat said:


> pump like a man possessed. .


And hope it works. Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

I've tried all kinds of goo for UST and non UST tyres and by far the best is one called "True Blue" - and it's australian! Cheap too at *$13* for enough to seal two tyres!










https://www.truebluegoo.net/catalog.html

It has sealed tyres with porous sidewalls like nothing ive used. Mixed into the "goo" are thousands of tiny fibres- that create a real great seal.

I recommended trying this with your project 

(sorry...off topic....)


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> I've tried all kinds of goo for UST and non UST tyres and by far the best is one called "True Blue" - and it's australian! Cheap too at *$13* for enough to seal two tyres!


Thanks, have to try that one. If it seals up RK Supersonics I'll be stoked. Website says to use 200 ml for MTB though. I expect you need a lot less in reality? Maybe 40 - 60 ml for a 26 x 2.2?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

cowpat said:


> Thanks, have to try that one. If it seals up RK Supersonics I'll be stoked. Website says to use 200 ml for MTB though. I expect you need a lot less in reality? Maybe 40 - 60 ml for a 26 x 2.2?


Well they sealed a Conti Rubber queen non UST that has leaky sidewalls so i expect you will seal them. Let me know how you go!


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

ilostmypassword said:


> I've tried all kinds of goo for UST and non UST tyres and by far the best is one called "True Blue" - and it's australian! Cheap too at *$13* for enough to seal two tyres!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the weather the way it is i was going to have a go this weekend on the spare set of wheels. That product sounds good, but all the stockists seem to be in rural vic? Odd... nothing in the city.

Thanks for all the pointers guys - it is much appreciated.

Any recommendations for rim strips/valves before i try the bike shop? I don't want to wait for an online delivery as i suspect my motivation will go...


----------



## panarchy (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello Folks, I just tubelessed (is that a candidate for new word of the week?) a non UST wheel set using the "gorilla tape" method, UST tyres, stans and a stan's valve. No compressor, no mess, no fuss. I have found Stan's to be good. PM me if you want details. Major hijack. Sorry.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

I got out to the You Yangs for another evening ride last night. Daylight savings, combined with my girlfriend and I working not far from there, means that I can swap riding to work for a MTB ride after work. A good swap any day :thumbsup: 

Having not done much MTBing this year I've been struggling to get the feel for it lately. My legs are good but my balance and control has been missing. This wasn't helped by swapping bikes to my hardtail for a while whilst waiting for a warranty replacement frame for my trailfox. Then since getting the frame I've been having a hard time getting it dialed in right, especially with a few component changes. More fork pressure, less fork pressure, more negative pressure, more shock pressure, less tyre pressure, more shock damping, etc..:madman: Makes me miss my rigid SS, pump and a spare tube and I was set.

But a bearing change in my rear wheel tightened the rear end up a lot, and all the fettling finally paid off last night when I finally found my mojo (the zone, state of zen, flow, whatever you want to call it, you know when you find it). It's probably just the right combination of skill and confidence, but it equals fun. It came right at the right time too, with 2 weeks to go till the Dirt Works 100 Classic, and a big training ride planned for Saturday, I'm feeling a lot happier with my setup. (Anyone else here doing the Dirt Works?)

The cross country area at the You Yangs can be quite tricky at speed, with flat corners, loose sand over hardpack trails and trees tight to the trail. Last night my feeling of constant understeer was gone, instead I was manging a slight 2 wheel drift in the sandy stuff. Much faster and more controlable. Now I've just got to avoid crashing for the next 2 weeks and I'll be ready.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Magpies have been getting stuck into me.


----------



## panarchy (Jan 29, 2008)

(Anyone else here doing the Dirt Works?)


Yes, doing the 50km. A day after arriving back from a trip to the US. Yay! It'll be a ride more than a race for me. If I'm awake.

Oh, yeah, magpie season sucks. Where's my shotgun?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

panarchy said:


> Oh, yeah, magpie season sucks. Where's my shotgun?


Try doing the magpie section without a helmet (carefully, obviously) and see if that works.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

We had our annual skills day today.










Unfortunately due to the paper not printing our story and possibly a bit of bad weather of late we only had 5 people turned up, one guy and a family for 4 with 2 young daughters. As I was not feeling that great riding wise I volunteered to take young Lucy (8) & Amelia (9). Took them for a lap of the junior track and then did some skills on the flats. They were fun and i was happy to have the experience of taking them around.










Did a short lap to check out the new track that the boys built yesterday, they did a great job including a 6m long bridge.


----------



## MLTZER (Oct 22, 2010)

Went down to Lysterfield, tackled part of the comm games track and the rock section.... was pretty hard... after that we went down the Hug Trail and into the Blair Witch track had a break at the cafe then back up BW and Hug. Was a good day.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Ben those trails look great.
MLTZER, nice day for a ride - shame the Lysty trails are so trashed.

We headed to Anglesea for the Surfcoast MTB Festival - I did the 3 hour 

Wrote up a spiel for the blog.. here it is for your reading pleasure 

After a hectic couple of months (work & life) it was awesome to be able to pack the bikes and camper trailer and head for the coast with my lovely hubby and our 5 year old. With regards to the actual race; I had done next to no training and decided my approach would be to push on as long as I could and see what happened..

We arrived in the rain and got quite soaked setting up the tent, then spent a good 20 minutes on mozzie patrol – we’d bought repellent but not insect spray and as soon as the light was on in the tent they SWARMED. Mozzies dealt with it was time for an early night.

Woke at about 7:30 and headed up to registration where I received a ‘showbag’ and race number – 384 in a nice pinky/purplish colour. Caught up with some fellow Chix for a chat and then headed back to camp for breakfast, and to set up the shelter by the race course where we could stash drinks/food/etc.

Race briefing was held and I had to remind myself to listen – usually these things are for Andrew – then it was time to get changed into bike gear and head down to the start location.

I seeded myself with a few friends at the very back of the last group.. a tactic to keep out of everyone’s way! 

The course had a real mix of stuff –fireroad, single track, rocky, sandy, mud, up down, tight, flowing.. Good fun.

I actually passed a few people on the first winding singletrack climb section – that has NEVER happened before! As it turned out I left my girlfriends behind but didn’t realise for some time.

I decided to concentrate on technique – I had three hours on the bike with great terrain and time to practice. (Plus the high likely hood of finishing last so may as well get something from it!)

It was an awesome feeling to get it right and nail a few sections: some twisty stuff – brake before the corner, coast through, weight off the seat, outside leg down, pedal out, repeat.. It was a revelation how much more speed you can carry through the corners and it wasn’t scary! There was a longish downhill with tree roots across the trail; I let the bike coast down and used my hips/weight back to lift the front wheel over the roots – wow! So smooth and so fast! Log rollovers, weight back, front wheel up.. Straight over! 

A big thank you to those riders who passed me, everyone was friendly and patient– those that said hi and thanks, and keep on going, the guy who rode beside me up that long climb and gave advice on gears. Then it was good to follow some of the quicker riders down the cautioned serpentined fire trail and nailed it (and then thought ‘sh*t, don’t get ahead of yourself’). And lead some down the rough/rocky/cautioned descent and have them call out keep going, don’t stop, good line, well done 

So all up I had a great day, it was hard work, I was really tired and went into Dory mode for a few of the long climbs ‘just keep pedalling, just keep pedalling’, then started thinking “it’s a great view from the top – keep going” then, “ohhh, they had beer at the end last year, I want a beer”. Had one stack (don’t look at the hole, don’t look in the hole, oh [email protected]) but certainly came away smiling.

Can certainly recommend the event for those that want a well run, low key, fun, laid back race. 

We'll be back next year, I will train this time! (I had so much fun I came home and registered for the Dirtworks 50km  )


----------



## MLTZER (Oct 22, 2010)

Sounds like you had fun!

I've only been riding the lysterfield trails for the past couple months so I'm not sure what people mean when they say they are trashed... They seem pretty good to me?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

That's great stuff MrsH! Well done.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

MLTZER said:


> Sounds like you had fun!
> 
> I've only been riding the lysterfield trails for the past couple months so I'm not sure what people mean when they say they are trashed... They seem pretty good to me?


Some are quite rutted from the rains, a lot of them have pot and mud holes or channels running down the centre of them. May seem bad if you only ride them once, don't like using your suspension or you don't like a little mud but I get there nearly every weekend or two and you soon learn to enjoy it all, it's all a matter of opinion. I see it as an ever evolving challenge.

People always seem to forget the newly fixed great set of the berms, the numerous track options, the official Comm games track, the new bridges and log roll overs, the newly updated fun track section right next to the bbqs for families, it's great accessibility to the city and the great cafe/bike shop.

Personally I have ridden a few great areas and they all have great but different things to offer, Lysterfield is different but I still see it as great. Forrest is Forrest, You Yangs are You Yangs and Lysterfield is Lysterfield. With the more and more limited areas that mountain bikers are allowed to ride I cannot see why we would take the time to ridicule one of the great areas that has been allocated purely for us.

I say make your own decision and enjoy all these parks have to offer.


----------



## MLTZER (Oct 22, 2010)

yeah i enjoy going through the mud and stuff.... if the track is exactly the same everytime then it would get boring... 

where abouts is the fun track section? kinda behind trail mix across the road?


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

I actually do like Lysterfield, it's just a shame that the trails are so cut up after winter. 

We were out there the other week and it was hard to get a real flow going as the trails were so rough. Blairwitch is still great fun though and I had my first look at the upper sections fo the CG course (long board walk sections). 

I really like the downhill section of Buckle (middle buckle?) near the kennels and it is shut at the moment..

Maybe when I am more confident in my abilities I will enjoy the raingutters and washouts but for now they can be daunting..


----------



## MLTZER (Oct 22, 2010)

there is upper buckle and buckle, i think you mean the upper buckle. 

we took the hug trail for the first time on the weekend and all 4 of us enjoyed it more than the buckle..


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Aha you're right, Upper Buckle  And I enjoy Hug Trail also - thought that was part of BlairWitch 'til I just had a look..


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Great trails those and yes the fun little trail is right across the road behind Trailmix. I tend to park at the Hallam road car park now do a lap of the Comm games and wander from there... being a little time pressed of late.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

MrsH,

Loved reading your race report. 
It oozed enthusiasm and the love of being 'out there'. Got me all tinggley with anticipation for the COG ride tonight (6.30pm in Mt Evelyn - don't forget folks!!). Sound like you had an absolute ball, and getting away for a bit of a camp adds to the fun factor. No mention of MrH, did he enter the race or was Andrew on child minding duties?
Re the Dirtworks 100. I did the 50 last year and really loved the course. One or two technical sections but mostly just full of fun and not too many difficult climbs. You'll love it!! Shaun and I (and some others) are doing the 100 this time round. It will be my sons first 100km race/ride and based on how he feels after that, he may enter the 100km Otway Oddesy.

Keep those race/ride reports coming folks. I'm even hanging out for a report by Wild Wassa!!


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Carver, I'll see you there for the 100, are you doing it SS? How old is your son? (Or is that a bad question because it'll give away your age?) I thought he was pretty young, but 100kms is a fair under taking so he must be older than I thought.

Mrs H, my GF is doing that 50kms as well, it'll be her first race. She knows she can do the distance, so she wasn't taking it too seriously. then I reminded her it was timed and the results are going to be online and now she's starting to get a little more competitive! What about Andrew? Is he doing the 100? I think you should make him do the 100..... 

As for me I've been putting in a bit of training. I had a frustrating ride on Sunday when I flatted for the first time in a year and discovered my pump didn't work. Then I flatted again and discovered the glue in my puncture repair kit had dried up. I managed to borrow a patch and pump off a helpful stranger (luckily there were heaps of riders around, and they were all happy to help) and got going only to flat again when the patch failed (I hate glueless patches :madmax: ). So I called it a day 15 kms short of my target kms for the day. It was a great day for it and a good ride, but a dissapointing end. Time for tubeless, but I can't be bothered...

Yesterday I went to Woodend for a training ride. I tried to follow the first half of the dirtworks course, a ride which Casper, Christian did last year a couple of weeks after the race. However the course markers were alot harder to find a year and a half later, and without Casper's GPS there was a lot more trial and error. I'm not sure what's going on with the course but it was very hard to follow, I could hardly find any of the single track in the first 30kms. I remembered several places where there was single track that I just couldn't find or it no longer existed. The single track that I could find through the pines was great fun though, and the Wonbat track loop was good as always. I rode all day and had a ball


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Someone told me recently they had been to Wombat and a lot of the singletracks have been ripped up by motorbikes to the point where a lot of the flow is gone


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Alias Pauly said:


> I'm not sure what's going on with the course but it was very hard to follow, I could hardly find any of the single track in the first 30kms. I remembered several places where there was single track that I just couldn't find or it no longer existed. The single track that I could find through the pines was great fun though, and the Wonbat track loop was good as always. I rode all day and had a ball


I rode Wombat track a couple of weeks ago, it was in really good condition.

The singletrack at the start of the BMC100 loop in the pine forest has partly disappeared as a result of pruning operations about a year ago. I don't know how much has been re-established.



Hud said:


> Someone told me recently they had been to Wombat and a lot of the singletracks have been ripped up by motorbikes to the point where a lot of the flow is gone


Yes it's been a wet winter - and much of the singletrack in Wombat is actually dirt bike track.

I pulled out of the Dirt Works 100 at the last minute - haven't ridden enough and the Anthem was giving me back pain after a few hours - more than I would like to endure (sound familiar Hud?). Funny because I could ride my 6.6 fine. Then swapped my saddle over to the Anthem and rode the exact same tracks a few days later, with a still slightly sore back, and had no issues. I think it's because in the Brooks saddles - once worn in - you kind-of sit in rather than on the saddle and when going up hills you don't have to pull on the bars so much to stop sliding back. It's actually quite noticeable when you look for it, but took me ages to work out. So there's another of those tortuous leather saddles in the mail from England for me (N_P will laugh I am sure), but just in case that really wasn't the problem I'm skipping it this year.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> (N_P will laugh I am sure)


Nah ... no laughing here. At least - not in public 

In all honesty, as much as I thought they looked ridiculous when I first saw them, that brief stint on your 6.6 this arvo - I didn't find that saddle too bad. I mean, it felt hard obviously since there's no padding. But still ... surprisingly comfortable. I'm not rushing out to buy one by all means, I think I'll try the shorts you mentioned first (along with the goo) and see how that goes. But I wouldn't rule it out in the future if I can't find a comfortable solution. I think losing a little weight will help too.

Thanks for playing guide. Despite how much I struggled on those climbs and pretty much everything where we weren't bombing down a hill, I still enjoyed myself. Longest & hardest ride I've done since Otway.

It was Plenty Gorge, in case anyone was wondering. Perfect day for riding - if just a little too hot in the gullies without much airflow. Oh and the freakin cuts & scratches from that dense Aussie scrub sting like a mo-fo.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Carver96er said:


> No mention of MrH, did he enter the race or was Andrew on child minding duties?


He was on childminding duties  They hung out and took a few pics of 'the chix' http://home.exetel.com.au/bowenvale321/SurfcoastMTB/ Am looking forward to Dirtworks have heard good things about Wombat (and it will be nice to see it from the outside of a rally car for a change!)



Alias Pauly said:


> Mrs H, my GF is doing that 50kms as well, it'll be her first race. She knows she can do the distance, so she wasn't taking it too seriously. then I reminded her it was timed and the results are going to be online and now she's starting to get a little more competitive! What about Andrew? Is he doing the 100? I think you should make him do the 100.....


Hehe, just a bit competitive? I am riding with two friends (who I left behind at Surfcoast) so will likely do it easier than they but it's about having fun and getting to the end..

Andrew is doing the 100km. A friend's partner will watch the boy while we're both out riding


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I finally got the chance to sample th+e trails at Yellowmundee in Sydney after the location of the Sydney 12hr was changed to Darge Farm. Spent more time driving than riding but it was worth it. A good mix of technical & fast flowing trails. Did 2 laps in total, a local took me for half a lap which was good. Also met a French man who was on a mtb road trip from Melbourne and was on his way back, was rather jealous of his little trip.










A nice little bridge of a creek










One of the many very technical climbs which are a great challenge










What seems to be a trademark of Western Sydney trails, metal fences










Some of the nice fast trails










The National Park runs along side of the Nepean River










I was lucky enough to spot my favourite bird, a King Parrot


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Yellowmundee is the best track i've ever raced on. Those fast corners are just sooo much fun. Night laps on that swoopy gentle climb is just great. Good to hear you had a guide, makes all the difference.
King Parrots are my equal faves along with Gang Gangs. We are lucky to have two regular pairs of Kings at our place and 4 Gang gangs show up a couple of times a year.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

I spent a while on the bike this weekend. On friday George from Rotorburn and i caught up for a ride around the Candlebark trails on the Yarra... he seems a good guy and sorted out those jumps near the loop before i arrived, but then showed me a couple of spots i hadn't found before further out. It was hot and dusty, which i would have enjoyed more if i had known it would be muddy again 24 hours later...

Anyway, Sunday i took out my ex-commuter, now fully rigid GT for a test on the same trails. I think i missed the suspension fork once when i hit a rock bombing straight down a hill - the rest of the time it felt brilliant and i was hitting corners faster than i have for ages. I am very happy with it and can't believe how fast it feels.

To celebrate how much i enjoyed the rigid experience i bought a trance frame on Monday to hang all my accumulated spares on... not sure how much use it will get, but for what it cost i couldn't say no. Then went for roll along the Warburton trail to stretch the legs... it was pleasant, but seriously boring. I lasted 20kms before i went exploring... are the tracks heading off between Wandin and Mt Evelyn? I thought they were, but it was so soft and wet that i turned around and ground out a few more kms on the main trail.

Thought briefly about getting up early yesterday to meet you guys. Couldn't do it though... sleep in, big breakfast and walk won out.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

There are a few off shoots between Mt Ev and Wandin but they amount to nothing really. You need to start in Mt Evelyn at Monbulk road and head towards Silvan.
It was a good ride yesterday, 9 showed up and we did a couple of hours in the singletrack, then 4 of us went up to Olinda and back in a roundabout way. As wet and muddy a ride as I've done in a long time. I came home and gave the bike a much needed detail and service including a new chain and rear pads plus a hub adjustment.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Had a fairly bizarre afternoon. Took the duallie I've thrown together out and managed to lose my iPhone around yarra flats. Spent ages looking for it but eventually gave up and blindly hoped someone would call one of the numbers. Was worried I dropped it on the tracks and it would turn up in the found section on cruisinggays.com with my details. 

Anyway, got home and cancelled the phone and sim... Then the gf's phone rang and someone had picked it up. Amazingly it turned out to be someone I bought my first car from six years ago. We had a catch up and fortunately the phone is back and working. 

The duallie was a very cheap build, but is amazing. I can't believe how stable and fast it is. It is so easy to float over technical stuff it seems like cheating.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Small world al.
I finished work at 12:30 and then the phone rang. It was Pixie, wanting to ride Silvan from 1:30, perfect!
He was riding with Tchan who I was yet to meet. Great ride! Amazing contrast to the incredibley wet conditions on tuesday. There was only half a dozen puddles total and the rest of the trails were tacky-perfect. Warm and sunny with perfect temps.
It was flat to the boards from start to finish . Tchan and I were hot on each others heels the whole way. On L aquaduct on the return there was only a few meters between us the whole way. I don;t think I've ever been along there so quickly. Awesome fun!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Sunday Snapshots*





































Gorgeous morning, but ended up a little windy. Saw one tree fall down, which felled another, which felled another. Luckily, not across the tracks.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Gorgeous morning, but ended up a little windy. Saw one tree fall down, which felled another, which felled another. Luckily, not across the tracks.


Or onto your head!!!!!

The grass around here is now around the same height in you second pic, its about 1ft lower than 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> Or onto your head!!!!!


Yeah, strangely though, I'm not at all concerned about that. I still have unfinished business in this world. I'll leave when I'm ready to.



> The grass around here is now around the same height in you second pic, its about 1ft lower than 2 weeks ago.


Looks like the Savannah in some places. The breeze dances through it and it's quite beautiful. All the vegetation in the area has started to shoot up big time. With all the rain, and now some warmer weather, we're about to see growth like we haven't for years. I'm always amazed at how quickly the bracken grows here.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Stevob said:


> The breeze dances through it and it's quite beautiful.


Unfortunately here its mainly Patterson's Curse so you end up with very itchy legs....

Got out for a short ride of my own today. We are starting our summer crit series this week so I went out to see what has to be done to the track plus ride the new bits. This is a pic of "The Great Wall of Murph" (yay thats after me ) which we built a few weeks ago with "The Rock of Murph" in front of it.










Doesn't look to bad from there but its at the end of a bit of a climb so your lungs are already working hard, plus there is a bit of a right kink but the rock on the corner is tilted to the left.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Took this just before i lost my phone... Yarra flats is still quite damp.

It is an old and basic frame, but i'm enjoying the comfort. The bike cost $250 to put together as i had lots lying around, so i can't complain


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

al_ said:


> The bike cost $250 to put together as i had lots lying around, so i can't complain


I've used that excuse too !

Bit late, been a bit busy, but here's my pics from Timor

www.flickr.com/photos/chrs_snll/sets/72157625203244768/


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

casnell said:


> Bit late, been a bit busy, but here's my pics from Timor
> 
> www.flickr.com/photos/chrs_snll/sets/72157625203244768/


Nice shots.:thumbsup:

Looked like an awesome trip.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks Steve, trip of a lifetime !


----------



## Logan21 (Apr 4, 2009)

Road the Syd to Gong on the weekend on the road bike, finished in 2 hours and 43 mins with respectable 31kph average speed.

This week is the Highland Fling, doing the 110k full fling, so that will be interesting, have been training pretty hard for the last 4 months with spin classes and lots of road bike K's and have got about 100k's so far in on the Yeti so really looking forward to getting out on that for a decent long ride.

Btw I just converted my DT X1800 with Fat Albert tires using Stans No Tubes and its been pretty painless tbh.


----------



## Patchy (Jul 7, 2010)

Rode Lysterfield Lower Buckle 3 weekends ago which was great since it had just reopened and much of the ground was now dry and hard pack. The damage done from the winter was mostly gone. To be honest i love this trail even though it's the 'beginner' and 'easiest' trail, it's got a sweet variety of everything!

Didnt go biking 2 weekends ago cause of the huge rains then went back to Buckle last weekend. The difference between before the storm and after was heart wrenching. I was annoyed that Parks Vic had taken so long to reopen the track but after seeing the condition after just one big down pour, i'd glady eat my own words. To be honest i wouldnt mind if they closed it for the rest of the year. The shear amount of traffic and the pooling water still remaining after a week meant this 'beginner' track now has brake ruts big enough to eat half a wheel, collapsed ground which would require the skill to log-over a 1 foot log to clear and so many track cuts avoiding bog holes that if i hadn't ridden the track before i wouldn't be sure which was the original track. 

To put things in perspective there were arorund half a dozen areas at the height of winter damage where i'd dismount and carry my bike through. Last weekend i'm sure i walked at least a kay of the 2.8km track with the bike on my back.

For those who think Lysty is still great it's only the higher end tracks like Hug, Blair and Comms are still in great condition, these were probably build abit better or something. The lower trails are seriously cut up. I find upper buckle and middle to be equally as challening to climb now than any of the three high end tracks i just mentioned.

Maybe i'm just sentimentally attatched to these trails since it's where i learn't to bike. I just hope its not just me who feels some debt to the trails which we ride, learn and get so much out of.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

casnell said:


> Thanks Steve, trip of a lifetime !


It looks like you are about to pinch the other Yeti in this pic.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5098620851

"If i wait for him to get far enough away i can pull this off... wait... wait. Now!"


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

*Dirt Works 100 Ride Report*

Sunday was the day for the Dirtworks 100km Classic, my second time at it and my GF's first ever race in the 50km. Here's how it went:

We left Melbourne nice and early and got to Cammeray Waters right as registration was opening. It was still dark and people were still sleeping in their cars, so we moved around quietly as we went to register. Getting there early was nice as we had heaps of time to get ready, no rush, no stress.

The start line had moved from last year to a better spot, which made the start a bit smoother, with a bit more room for everyone to mill around. I wanted to beat my time of 7:38 from last year, so I made sure I was closer to the front than the back this time (last year I started right at the back and got held up a lot). But I needn't have worried as the course had changed since last year to include a lot more fireroad before the first single track section.

So we set off at a good pace on the fireroads and the early kms just flew by. The first 10kms took 24 minutes or something, and by the time we hit the first single track through the pines everyone was well strung out. The single track was good fun, the only draw-back was that it was wet and muddy. I kept a good pace and the kms ticked over nicely, after 2hrs I'd done 40kms. Things were looking good at this point, I had 4 1/2 hrs to do 60 kms to achieve my goal, and was well set to go faster than that.

However at this point the wheels fell off. We entered the Wombat Track and took a turn off onto some really tight, wet single track, It was really slow going. Then, BAM! My hamstrings cramped, both of them. I struggled off the bike and gave them a stretch and managed to get them to relax. This was really unusual and a really bad sign, I still had a long way to go. At the time I put it down to having my drink at the wrong concentration, but now a couple of days later I think I've might have been a bit ill.

I got back on the bike and kept riding, just a bit slower. It was frustrating because I still had power in my legs but if I pushed hard my hamstrings would twinge like they were about to cramp. The next 10kms of tight single track took me an hour, to put me at 3hrs for the first 50kms. The tight single track continued until about the 60km mark when I rolled into the halfway point! No-one knew why the 50km checkpoint was at 60kms, but I was hoping I was right and I only had 40kms to go. Last year I had the problem that my computer was not calibrated properly, so this year I did a roll out and made sure it was spot on.

I changed my drink at the checkpoint, ate some bananna and stuffed some lollies in my mouth and got going again. The next 20kms were a blurr, I started to feel a bit better and was able to push a bit harder, but my granny ring was out-of-order. If I dropped to the granny ring I'd either get bad chain-suck from all the mud, or my hamstrings would cramp. Why granny ring = cramps, I don't know, but that's what happened.

I finally got to the next checkpoint with 90kms on my computer. I asked them how far we'd gone and they said "Don't worry about how far you've gone, you've got 20kms to go". They elaborated that due to all the rain and wet tracks, the course had been changed a bit to bypass some unrideable sections (they still left a few in!) and this had added some distance, no-one knew how much. I was a bit gutted by the news that I had twice as far to go as I had thought, but there was nothing for it but to keep rolling.

The saving grace was that there was a lot of fireroad in the last 20kms. I teamed up with a really tall guy (I'm tall, but this guy had a few inches on me) and we worked turns on the fireroads. He seemed pretty strong and was setting good pace through the singletrack too. We overtook at least 10 people on this section and I started to feel pretty good. I pulled a hard turn on the front and the tall guy dropped off a bit. I thought he'd catch me in the next singletrack section but he was nowhere to be seen. 100kms clicked over on my computer and when I checked my stop-watch it was 6:27, mission accomplished, sort of.

At this point I passed my nemesis, a guy I'd been riding near all day. I'd been riding a bit faster than him and kept overtaking him, but he was never far back and passed me every single time I stopped for cramps or water. He had been holding me up on single track a few times and was riding my rear wheel pressuring me when I stacked in a huge rut. I really wanted to beat him. I overtook him and put the hammer down before he realised it was me and gave chase.

My clock was reading 111kms, I figured I had 1km to go so I started to really push on. I turned the corner expecting Cammeray Waters and there was just another big hill. I was on the verge of cramp again so I had to carefully balance going fast against going too hard. I looked back and saw Nemesis was gaining up the hill. I eased over the top of the hill and pinned it down the other side. I figured if I cramped on the way down I could still coast while trying to stretch it out.

The ride just never seemed to end, corner after corner the kms kept coming, finally at 115kms I started to recognise the road to Cammeray Waters. I charged home, crossed the line and grabbed a beer off the beer-guy! Pure Blonde, yuk. My girlfriend was there at the line taking photos, having already finished the 50km ride. I got off the bike and strangely didn't cramp.

My final time was 7:12, which i'm happy with, I achieved my goal time/distance and beat that Nemesis guy. I was dissapointed with my hamstrings, I felt they dropped the ball and let the team down. Not sure what's up with them, but they felt like they wanted to cramp again this morning on my ride to work. I might book in for a massage and get them tortured for a while in pay-back.

the 50km ride ended up being 59kms. My GF found it pretty easy, so i say it's only an extra 40kms to do the 100 next year! (if they measure it). She doesn't seem keen....

So that's the ride report, sorry about the length, but I never forced you to read it. My name is not on the results page, I wonder if I dreamt it? (nightmared it?).

Oh yeah, Casper they called out your name at the random prize draw at the end. I was going to pretend to be you but I couldn't be bothered standing up to go collect the prize...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice report Paul. That's a pretty good time considering all the cramping. Hope you get it sorted soon.

And with that time, you would have avoided the hail storm, correct?

ps. What did Casper miss out on?


----------



## Get_mounted (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice one Pauly, thats eerily similar to my race, right down to the cramping and the fact it was my wife's first 50km. Weren't riding a stumpy too were you?! 

It turned out to be the dirtworks 115km classic with a hail storm chaser for the tail end charlies!


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

We had the Matrix 6Hr at Canungra on Sunday.

I decided to run my Rigid SS (as my Titus has been waiting for 2 months for a warranty replacement swingarm, and now they've gone out of business!).

Got taken out by some deadshit hucker on a high speed corner. Tried to come under me, and put me into a tree at about 40km/hr. Snapped my brand new Ritchey CF seatpost. Back to the pits (standing up for 5km hurt) and in the car to run up to the LBS for a replacement.










Get back an hour later with a 12kg lead seatpost (only 27.2 x 400mm I could find) and back into it.

2nd lap (now 3hrs into a 6hr race) and I lose the front on a sandy switchback, and start to grow a new knee out of my shin.










Made it to the finish with 8 laps, just under 50km (~300m of climbing a lap and NO flat bits, either up or down) and 4 punctures (stans in tubes does SFA - going tubeless next). Heat was horrendous (about 30 degrees after a week of rain - was like a sauna).

And yes, I was in the hurtbox..


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Nice report Paul. That's a pretty good time considering all the cramping. Hope you get it sorted soon.
> 
> And with that time, you would have avoided the hail storm, correct?
> 
> ps. What did Casper miss out on?


Thanks Stevo,
Hopefully the cramps will sort themselves out, I'm not keen on getting a feeling like being stabbed in the back of the leg again.

I did miss the storm and boy was I glad of it. We hit the car after the presentations and the heavens opened. I really felt for anyone still on course. It was a tough track with plently of mud when it was nice weather in the morning. It must have been horrible with that torrential rain. Anyone still out there was probably already in the hurt-locker.

Casper missed out on a mystery goodies bag. Not sure what was in it, but my GF won one with bike cleaning stuff in it, so it might have been the same. Funnily, one guy was washing his bike in the lake behind the stage when they called his name out. He ran out of the lake to collect his bike washing kit and took it straight back down into the water!


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Get_mounted said:


> Nice one Pauly, thats eerily similar to my race, right down to the cramping and the fact it was my wife's first 50km. Weren't riding a stumpy too were you?!
> 
> It turned out to be the dirtworks 115km classic with a hail storm chaser for the tail end charlies!


Nah, I was on my BMC:thumbsup:

Sorry to hear about your cramping, I know how not-funny that is. Well done if you got there in the end and avoided the hail storm too. Cars where hiding from the storm under bridges on the freeway, while the rest of us crawled along at 50 kph. Out on course there would have been nowhere to hide. :eekster:

I never found out what happened to the tall guy I was riding with near the end. I sat near the finish line when I finished and he never came in  He must have had a crash, a cramp or a mechanical, either way I hope he got in before the storm.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Good effort AP, will join you next year. Maybe I'll have to do the OO after all as a fill-in.



Alias Pauly said:


> Casper missed out on a mystery goodies bag.


Dang:madman:! Should'a risked the sore back to get the free goodies. Never got free goodies with my name on them at a race before and probably never will again.

Rode Hans Loop yesterday. Rode right over a snake in a grassy bit. Came very close to riding over a snake at Plenty Gorge a couple of weeks ago, and got bitten in the ankle by a trapdoor spider the week before that (swelled up nicely too after a couple of days). Wonder what the summer will bring?


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

cowpat said:


> Rode Hans Loop yesterday. *Rode right over a snake in a grassy bit. *Came very close to riding over a snake at Plenty Gorge a couple of weeks ago, and got bitten in the ankle by a trapdoor spider the week before that (swelled up nicely too after a couple of days). Wonder what the summer will bring?


There's not that many grassy sections that I can think of except the twisty one right beside the fireroad. I've been avoiding it lately, long grass scares the c&^p out of me...


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

jathanas said:


> There's not that many grassy sections that I can think of except the twisty one right beside the fireroad. I've been avoiding it lately, long grass scares the c&^p out of me...


That's the one, the "new" track right near the dam at the bottom of the switchbacks, though there's a newer track out there now too.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

KYjelly said:


> We had the Matrix 6Hr at Canungra on Sunday.
> 
> I decided to run my Rigid SS (as my Titus has been waiting for 2 months for a warranty replacement swingarm, and now they've gone out of business!).
> 
> ...


Top effort considering all the drama. Being a bit p!ssed at things has a way of wringing a bit more out of the tank.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cowpat said:


> Good effort AP, will join you next year. Maybe I'll have to do the OO after all as a fill-in.


That looks like a definite yes in my books.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

@ Alias Pauly: Great effort

I rode the 100km with a mate who cramped up bad. I copped one at the 50km mark. Both quads at once. I eased up on the effort and they never came back. I'm reading material that suggests that cramping could be a result of fatigue (or lack of conditioning) as opposed to electrolyte loss.

I hovered heaps, making sure that my friend was OK and that he would cross the finish line (even in limp-home mode). At about the 95 km mark I was sure he would make it so I took off like a bat out of hell. Crossed the finish line about 10 minutes before the hail.

My mate wasn't so lucky. 

I drove home with a car full of dimples and a mate full of lumps.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Just saw this forecast for the weekend.

Just what we need!

The rain is good, but why do storms only happen on weekends?


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Stevob said:



> Top effort considering all the drama. Being a bit p!ssed at things has a way of wringing a bit more out of the tank.


Yeah, agreed. On long hauls, you def need to keep in positive mindspace.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

al_ said:


> The rain is good, but why do storms only happen on weekends?


Because I've got a to_do list a mile long for external work to be done to the house.

This work can only be done on weekends, so 3 out of the last 4 have been kaput.

Not .... Happy 

Being forewarned of this weekend's development, I drove the bike to work today as my wife needed to pick up the car tonight near my work. Rode home along the Yarra singletrack all the way from Collingwood to Heidelberg. Glorious arvo for it. Water levels are right back down, but plenty of evidence of flooding. There is a completely impassable bog on the ST between the fountain loop and Manningham Rd bridge. It's one of those dippers so it makes sense it's still chockers. Stinks too. Real bad.

Have to say, that last climb to my place - 60m over 300m really busted my ballz today. I was thoroughly stuffed once home.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*Dirtworks 100*

Forcast for the day was 18 deg.  and 34km/h wind . So until the wind started it was a perfect day. Lots of pleasantries at the start line and good to say 'Hi' to a few farmiliar faces. We (Shaun H.,Shaun-my son, and myself) started at the rear of the 3rd group to leave (first group being Elite riders). Plenty of fireroad to jostle for a comfortable position. I lost track of the other 2 about 10km into the race and didn't see them again till the finish. The first 50km was certianly tougher than the 2nd 50. 
What is it with all the cramping in this race?? For me they started at about the 40km mark and continued on and off through out the race. I've never really experienced cramping B4. During the O.O. and the Avocca 100km events I only ever had slight 'twinges'. Rode on and off with 'Get Mounted' for a while and he was really suffering. I'm normally fairly casual at the feed stations ie: I linger longer than most, but this time round I was even more thorough with my resting. Did a rotation of 2 x watermelon, banana then gel, then same again (ie: doubled up) at each feed station in an effort to overcome the cramping. It didn't stop them, but the cramps did platue(?) out.
I set my SS 29er up as 32:17 ratio. Rode with the 3rd place getter in the SS catagory for a fair chunk of the 2nd half of the race. His was 32:19 (I think). On the fireroads I would pull away from him and on the hills he would pull away from me. 
Anyway, got to the finish line with the sun still shining and a beer in my hand, bliss!!:thumbsup: 7:04 being my time.

Bit of bad luck for the 'Shauns'.
Shaun H. had the Widgit on his 1x9 pack it in and was out of the race at the 1st feed station:madman: 
Son Shaun was having a great race untill about the 80km mark when the side wall of his rear tyre blew out. Repairs were attempted at the 87km feed station but without success. So a further 10.76km walk back Cammary Waters. Odometer reading 99.76km, so he's almost done his first 100km race!!
In my mind it was a great event especially given the amount of last minute track changes need to address the excess water. As I didn't have a bike computer, the extra distance riden (reported as being anwhere from 110 - 118kms) didn't do my head in as I was totally unaware. Having said that, I would have appreciated a countdown with say 20km's to go, so as to gauge how hard to push for the finish.

Cheers,
John


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats on the very good result. That event had no easy kms in that it required you to be focused 100% of the time. Even on the fireroad you had to dodge the puddles.

It's great that you can enter the event with your son. I'm sure that will remain a bond between you 2.:thumbsup:



Carver96er said:


> Forcast for the day was 18 deg.  and 34km/h wind . So until the wind started it was a perfect day. Lots of pleasantries at the start line and good to say 'Hi' to a few farmiliar faces. We (Shaun H.,Shaun-my son, and myself) started at the rear of the 3rd group to leave (first group being Elite riders). Plenty of fireroad to jostle for a comfortable position. I lost track of the other 2 about 10km into the race and didn't see them again till the finish. The first 50km was certianly tougher than the 2nd 50.
> What is it with all the cramping in this race?? For me they started at about the 40km mark and continued on and off through out the race. I've never really experienced cramping B4. During the O.O. and the Avocca 100km events I only ever had slight 'twinges'. Rode on and off with 'Get Mounted' for a while and he was really suffering. I'm normally fairly casual at the feed stations ie: I linger longer than most, but this time round I was even more thorough with my resting. Did a rotation of 2 x watermelon, banana then gel, then same again (ie: doubled up) at each feed station in an effort to overcome the cramping. It didn't stop them, but the cramps did platue(?) out.
> I set my SS 29er up as 32:17 ratio. Rode with the 3rd place getter in the SS catagory for a fair chunk of the 2nd half of the race. His was 32:19 (I think). On the fireroads I would pull away from him and on the hills he would pull away from me.
> Anyway, got to the finish line with the sun still shining and a beer in my hand, bliss!!:thumbsup: 7:04 being my time.
> ...


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

nuclear_powered said:


> Because I've got a to_do list a mile long for external work to be done to the house.
> 
> This work can only be done on weekends, so 3 out of the last 4 have been kaput.
> 
> ...


I discovered that section that is still submerged from the other end. It does stink but at least it will keep people away. Looking down towards the fountain loop from the top of the hill shows people have been wading through the ankle deep mud. I couldn't believe it when i was out there last weekend... it will eventually dry out, but sections that were singletrack will be more like a highway now.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Just discovered that i might have some time to myself next weekend. Do you guys think Forrest will be swarming a week ahead of the 24 hour?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

al_ said:


> I discovered that section that is still submerged from the other end. It does stink but at least it will keep people away. Looking down towards the fountain loop from the top of the hill shows people have been wading through the ankle deep mud. I couldn't believe it when i was out there last weekend... it will eventually dry out, but sections that were singletrack will be more like a highway now.


And to think, it could all happen again if this weekend's rains fall in the right places.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

nuclear_powered said:


> And to think, it could all happen again if this weekend's rains fall in the right places.


That powdery crust left behind from the floodwater will turn to goo with very light rain. It did when there was a ten minute shower on Sunday.

Still, it is good for Victoria to get a decent soaking.

Should be fun at Rally Vic this weekend too.

Forecast for Saturday

Cloudy. Rain, heavy at times, and the chance of thunderstorms. Winds southerly averaging up to 30 km/h.

City Centre Rain.
Min 17 Max 20


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

First proper night ride, tonight. Wow. Rode Lysterfield. Those boggy sections sneek up real quick in the dark. Cheers


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Good to read the ride/race reports after not being here for a few days. Well done all.
I think the general forecast for rain quantities is 20-40mm for sturday with the chance of 100mm in some areas. This 'weekend-ly' deluge is proving a disaster for my business, also ruining a bumper season for most farmers as well.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Hud said:


> I think the general forecast for rain quantities is 20-40mm for sturday with the chance of 100mm in some areas. This 'weekend-ly' deluge is proving a disaster for my business, also ruining a bumper season for most farmers as well.


That's bad news mate. I hope it doesn't pour as much as they're predicting.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks. The good news is my Salsa Selma is complete after a 6 month wait for a fork. Ended up with a 2nd handy from Damo at the Cog. The colour was what I wanted and was a good deal at $300.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

al_ said:


> Just discovered that i might have some time to myself next weekend. Do you guys think Forrest will be swarming a week ahead of the 24 hour?


I doubt it. There's plenty of trails down there anyway. Just get there early. Do Yaugher first, then the southern stuff later.


----------



## Logan21 (Apr 4, 2009)

So I rode the 110k Highland Fling in the Southern Highlands this weekend and I had a blast on the new Yeti as well. That bike is sensational and my god does it climb well, so happy with my purchase.

Anyways I had been preparing pretty hard for the Fling, with lots of road K's under my belt but not enough MTB's unfortunatly due to the rubbish weather in Sydney. Drove down the Sat lunchtime and registered and met up with some friends of mine for a chat and to admire the new bikes that we have (got to love the strength of the $, one of friends picked up a new Carbon Blur XC as well) Weather was looking good if a little hot for my liking. Had a cheeky beer or two on Sat night and a good chat and hit the hey at about 9am, slept well in the car and was up at 5.15am.

Had already got prepared the night before so just had to mix my Infinit into my water and I was good to go. I had anticipated to utilised the feed stations and carry only 1.45 litres of fluid till the first transition, then 3 litres and then another 2 till the end.

Lined up for race start at 7.10am and we were off at 7.30am with a couple of K blast down the road, I let the pretenders get ahead and concentrated on keeping my HR to 80% of max, which was my tactic for the first 50k. First 27k's was mainly double track and climbing though fields includuing the early bath, which was a waist high wade through water. At the 27k mark I hit the first transition and had completed that in under a hour and a half. Empitied out my Infinit, re filled up and poured in the mix again, this time 3 litres worth, took on two bananas and some water and was off again after a 10 min stop.

Next was some nice new single track, would of been nice and flowy but there was some traffic unfortunatly. The traffic resulted in being having a stack as the girl in front of me slowed right down to negotiate a small ledge and unfortunatly I was forced on the brakes, cue a few seconds later I was over on my side with the bike on top of me, no damage and I took all the impact with no damage to the bike so all good. After that I managed to pass said girl and started to make some headway, passed a 2 metre long Brown snake that was trying to cross the fire trail we were riding on as well, HR jumped a little when I saw that. Hit the 50km mark in 2 hours and 30 mins and at that stage thought I could be on for a sub 6 hour.

Picked up some sweets and water from a feed station however didnt take on a banana which was stupid and I paid a little bit for that later on. Next 20km's back to the transition were tough with never ending fireroad climbs that just went on and on and on. My average speed dropped down to 17.8kph from the 20 kph and at the 60k mark until about 68k's I was in the hurtbox. Managed to find a friend of mine ps and we rode the final k's to the transition which by that stage was needed badly.

At the transition, met another one of my mates thats normally a 5 hour man, he had been suffering the whole way through and I had caught him up, he was talking about DnFing at that stage, but ps and I managed to coax him out of that and with a refill of water (no infinit, I was over it at that stage) and about 2 nana's down my throat we were off again.

Last 30k's was pretty hard going, I road with my friends for a while but one was struggling so after 15k's he said to go on. The last 20k's in was nice with some really good singletrack and some nice steep climbs.

I crossed the line to finish in 06:30:34 and 20th in the Full/Open/Male catagory. I am really pleased with that result, I know I could of gone quicker if I had not waited for my mate but at the same time it was important to help get him over the line. It was a hot day as well, 27c and I only suffered twinges of cramps, nothing to crazy which was great.

So yeah a great race, I really enjoyed it and am pleased with my time, my Garmin actually says 06:20:12 as they only gave you 5 mins to transition and you had to ride 2k's to get between the two mats to register your time and I spent 10 mins at each station.

Also I realised mega long post!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Good report Logan, well done mate.


----------



## mudmav (May 24, 2008)

For anyone thats intersted i have been riding silvan trails alot during the weeks once they have dried out a little, just a heads up in the last 4 rides i have had i have seen snakes on the trails everytime, and one particular ride last week saw 3 red bellies and a small coperhead all within 1 hour while climbing the hill up to olinda.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up mudmav.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I took the opportunity today to re-shoot the first video I took (which turned out crap).

Hope you enjoy this...

(best viewed in 480p)


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Stevob,

Brilliant! 
Great viewing and you managed to capture it on the only sunny day in 3 months :thumbsup: The balance between bush/bike sounds, and the sound track was nicely done also.
A real credit to you, keep it up!

P.S. Re: snake sighting @ Silvan. Thanks for the 'heads up' mudmav. Thats the other problem with riding a 'singlespeed', they're too quite so the snakes don't know ya' comin'


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks John. The sun actually increased the contrast between dark and light, so some sections look too dark, but I'm still very happy with the result.

The snakes should still feel you comin' first. But not always.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Stevob said:


> I took the opportunity today to re-shoot the first video I took (which turned out crap).
> 
> Hope you enjoy this...
> 
> (best viewed in 480p)


My desk and work seems even less appealing now... Looks like a nice spot though. Definately keen to check it out sometime soon.

Can't decide if i want to go down to Forrest enough to camp tomorrow night. I really don't like tents, but would love to go for a decent ride and have the weekend to myself...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

al_ said:


> Can't decide if i want to go down to Forrest enough to camp tomorrow night. I really don't like tents, but would love to go for a decent ride and have the weekend to myself...


Not a fan of tents myself. Can't seem to get a good sleep in one, but if I had the opportunity to get away for the weekend, I'd put up with it.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Stevob said:


> Not a fan of tents myself. Can't seem to get a good sleep in one, but if I had the opportunity to get away for the weekend, I'd put up with it.


Exactly. In practice it is so uncomfortable.

Still, the girls weekend is giving me a couple of days to myself, so i should try and be a man about these things. Tempted to get a nice B+B though...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

The Guest House in Forrest comes well recommended, although I haven't stayed there myself. Spoil yourself.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Ha... tempted, although i'll go the tent on friday and see how i cope. Hopefully not being at a music festival will make it more bareable. Last time i was in a tent was at the Falls Festival a couple of years ago... the year when it rained for days and was close to freezing... and our site was on a really step hill. Think that experience may explain a lot.

It will be good to get back down there though. Need to check out the Southern end which was a mess last time i was there


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Stevob said:


> *Not a fan of tents myself. *Can't seem to get a good sleep in one, but if I had the opportunity to get away for the weekend, I'd put up with it.


Swore myself off tents after my army days.

If I can pay for a solid roof, and some heating, I will :thumbsup:


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

jathanas said:


> Swore myself off tents after my army days.
> 
> If I can pay for a solid roof, and some heating, I will :thumbsup:


I swore off tents after a freezing and wet three days at the Falls Festival a couple of years ago. I suspect i will remind myself why i haven't been in a tent since soon.

Still, it will be good to spend a few hours on the bike. Just have to try not to get lost and freak myself out this time. I was desperately recalling all my man vs wild knowledge after getting badly disoriented at Forrest last time...


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

al_ said:


> * recalling all my man vs wild knowledge *after getting badly disoriented at Forrest last time...


LOL

From what I've seen according to man vs wild (luv that show), there'd be 2 key things to do in order to ensure survival:

1. Drink urine (your own off course)
2. Eat something local e.g. snake, spider, witchety grub (preferably a la raw), then make a smart remark about how bad it tastes e.g. "it's like a prawn full of sand... that's been left out for a month... with cheese"

:thumbsup:


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

Spent the week in Mt Beauty, rode a few hours every day except the day we wnet to Beachwoth mtb park but ended up at the rutherglen wine tastings then the beachworth brewery, how did that happen.
Watched th ecream of australias xc crowd ride away from us at wombats ramble but they were in skin suits ( on a training ride).


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

jathanas said:


> LOL
> 
> From what I've seen according to man vs wild (luv that show), there'd be 2 key things to do in order to ensure survival:
> 
> ...


It seems that as long as you head downhill you should be fine... provided there is a river you can follow back to civilisation. Some gratuitous eating of nasty stuff is always good though.

Fortunately this time i didn't get lost and had a good couple of hours around Yaugher. It was a bit muddy in a few spots, but mostly nice and dry. Saw a very frisky blue tongue lizard in the fallen tree halfway up Marriners, but no snakes which was a pleasant surprise. It was perfect though - probably 21 or 22 degrees, sunny and i had the place to myself.

Headed down to Skenes Creek for the night, got predictably little sleep then left before 6.30 for a quick run down the deserted Great Ocean Road. Didn't see a car until Lorne, then was alone again until Torquay.

I think next time i'll head down for an afternoon on the bike, then a late afternoon swim on the coast and drive home. Or hopefully stay with the girls in Aireys... that is much more civilised


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds nice, I love Forrest and the Otways in general.

I'm very keen to get a solid ride there before the 2011 OO.



al_ said:


> It seems that as long as you head downhill you should be fine... provided there is a river you can follow back to civilisation. Some gratuitous eating of nasty stuff is always good though.
> 
> Fortunately this time i didn't get lost and had a good couple of hours around Yaugher. It was a bit muddy in a few spots, but mostly nice and dry. Saw a very frisky blue tongue lizard in the fallen tree halfway up Marriners, but no snakes which was a pleasant surprise. It was perfect though - probably 21 or 22 degrees, sunny and i had the place to myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## seightcustom (Nov 21, 2010)

That’s great to hear! :thumbsup:


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

jathanas said:


> Sounds nice, I love Forrest and the Otways in general.
> 
> I'm very keen to get a solid ride there before the 2011 OO.


Me too. I head down the Great Ocean Road regularly, but Forrest has been a revelation.

That whole area has really benefited from the the wet year too and is as good as i've seen it. Even the vegetation along the Geelong Bypass and Princes Highway is lush and green. This time last year it was so dry and harsh out that way.

That road between Forrest and the coast is magic too - the views are amazing and the air is really fresh. I know we should support the locals, but there is no better way to end a day than at the beach. It took less than two hours to get there from the city at lunchtime - it often takes me an hour just to get over to the Yarra most weekends.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Absolutely ripper ride at Silvan tonight with Hud, Tchan and Matt (Get_mounted). Tracks are fabulous at the moment. It was a treat watching Tchan ride, he has great skills, I can't believe he can go downhill so fast.

At the end of the ride Hud and I gave the other lads a go on our singlespeed 29ers. I think we have another couple of converts.


----------



## Get_mounted (Sep 3, 2010)

John© said:


> It was a treat watching Tchan ride, he has great skills, I can't believe he can go downhill so fast.


It wasn't a treat......it was obscene!


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ben_M said:


> The grass around here is now around the same height in you second pic, its about 1ft lower than 2 weeks ago.


Yeh the grass at pomi is nasty. Its a shame really. It's such a good loop but a lot of it looks all overgrown. Can hardly see the track in a lot of places. Just have to hope that there is not a brown snake waiting to greet you!! Did a lap there today and a couple weeks back. It is so sketchy. I don't think id be game to ride there again until someone mows or sprays it. The new section is pretty cool.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Helmet full of bugs & spiders. Bike covered in spider webs. Stinging, bleeding cuts & scratches to both forearms ... another typical ride out at Blue Lake. Did a nice loop out there with cowpat yeterday arvo/evening before the rain set in. No snakes which was a surprise given the amount of long grass we went through and the temperature.

Will have to get some pictures happening from out there. There are several photo worthy locations along the way - esp the cliff track.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

So far I've done two rides on the Selma. The first ride the tyre pressures were too high, brake levers were too far away and too close to the grips for 1 finger braking (no tools to adjust..) Also it was my first ride on a rigid for about 8 months. What I'm trying to say is it was a buckin' bronco and I wasn't able to pull back on the reins very well.
The second ride was at Silvan. Tyre pressures sorted, the brakes levers were in the sweet spot. First bit of singletrack was Lower Aquaduct in reverse. The wide bars and much steeper head angle (compared to the SIR9s current setup -510mm vs 470mm AC) meant for darty steering. I was all over the shop, oversteering, understeering bouncing off trees etc. 
By the time I got to the main trails I'd adjusted my riding and it was fantastic. The Selma climbs like a rocket, quicker than the SIR9 as a rigid ss. The BB area is much stiffer and 180mm cranks really help with leverage. The ride is definately and quite noticably less forgiving than the steel SIR9 but quite acceptable. I think part of this was returning to 'rigid' and as I do a few more rides this will be less noticable. 
The Niner carbon fork is stiffer than a steel fork in the sense that it is also less comfortable. But at speed it seems to take hits pretty well. I really noticed what a positive this increased stiffness is when descending through ruts, it tracks really well without any fore/aft movement in comparison to the steel Niner fork, giving me greater confidence.
Most of the time at Silvan I felt I could've done with a slightly higher ratio (currently running 32:18) as the bike is just so quick. I might give a 17t cog a go after a few more rides.
Love it!


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

nuclear_powered said:


> Helmet full of bugs & spiders. Bike covered in spider webs. Stinging, bleeding cuts & scratches to both forearms ... another typical ride out at Blue Lake. Did a nice loop out there with cowpat yeterday arvo/evening before the rain set in. No snakes which was a surprise given the amount of long grass we went through and the temperature.
> 
> Will have to get some pictures happening from out there. There are several photo worthy locations along the way - esp the cliff track.


I spent a couple of hours out at Blue Lake on Tuesday evening. Saw a small brown cross the trail within 10 minutes, got stung by a bullant on my ankle when I stopped to have a drink and had my foot on a nest, was stared down by the big ass kangeroos on the Greensborough side which are getting so cocky that they are just about playing chicken with you, got bitten by a plague of mozzies down by the river, and then did a couple of "spider dances" as I headed back just on dusk. Blue Lake! First long ride in the heat this year too!

Had this ordinary photo in my phone of the cliff track dated 14 November 2009. Much, much dryer last year!!!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*2010 Jeep 24hr Forrest - Race report*

We arrived on Saturday around 9am, to a tent and marquee that had already been set up by a team mate who came down the night before. Thanks Craig.:8thumbsup:

The drizzle started just after we arrived, but was still intermittent and not causing any problems. The race started at midday and our top rider, Craig went out first, doing a quick prologue lap, then out onto the course proper.

Craig on the end of the prologue lap









My turn came next, and shortly after hitting the course, the heavens opened. The trails quickly turned to a messy, sandy quagmire, but the racing ralphs still managed to keep me upright. I did take the wrong line through a dip however, and my bike stopped in a 29er sized wheel rut, throwing me smartly straight over the bars. Left shoulder took the brunt, but it feels sort of better now. Next to go was my brakes, which wasn't a problem for the most part, until we got to the end of the lap and there was some fast downhill 4wd tracks. I tried to use the adjustments on the levers, but to no avail. I had to get off after I found that using one foot on the ground to slow me wasn't enough. Lost heaps of time there, but once back at camp, managed to sort the problem out. I thought I'd bedded them in properly, but apparently not. I lost half of the pad material in one lap, having ridden all the downhills with a nice layer of wet sandpaper between the pads and rotors.

The laps were shortened a few times during the first day, as sections became unrideable and were replaced with fireroad. That was fine by me on the uphills, but on the long flat and gently sloping downhill sections, I was haemorrhaging time. The whole 24 hours was like this. And to be honest, the fast spinning probably sapped my energy too quickly. My lap times suffered on the Sunday, getting slower and slower.

Night's on the way









We chose wisely to split into two groups of two for the night sessions. Two riders took turns doing laps while the other two slept, and then we swapped. Happy to say that I was riding the lap as it changed from night to morning and the first light showed through and the birds started to sing. Absolutley gorgeous, and ever so glad to be able to switch the lights off on the last few kms of bike path.

Duncan









Rik









Our position didn't change much throughout the race, but we worked our way quickly up into third, then second and stayed there until the end. There was no way we could catch the leaders in our category, being about four laps up at the the finish, and we were able to not send a rider out just before midday, as we had about 45 mins over third place. Totally stoked to get a trophy for second in category, and even happier to say that we finished sixth overall, in front of some very good teams.










A little sore today and I've got a shedload of cleaning to do, but I'm glad I've got today and tomorrow off work to do it. Also glad that I've got a drivetrain upgrade coming soon.










On a sour note we happened to be driving behind a car on the way home when the driver fell asleep at the wheel and crashed. He's OK though, miraculously just minor injuries and he was the only one in the car. Report of this on RB.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Great effort by you blokes Stevo
Seeing you don't have any derailleurs to clean can you come and do mine
I was happy with my performance over the weekend too
Always can go harder but I think I may need to look at nutrition since I seemed to have misplaced a couple of kgs out there- maybe this should go in the loose weight thread

First time for me at Forrest and first 24hr
Really great event it would have been absolutely stunning in the dry


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll clean your derailleur thingy for you, no prob. Can't guarantee it'll be much use to you when I'm done with it though. 

You fellas sure did do well Mike, being a bloke short and all. Seven laps each is no mean effort mate.

Something I found difficult was pacing myself properly on the course. I just went as hard as I could, and paid the price a couple of times. I think I manage my pace better doing it solo. But 24hrs solo? Maybe in a few years.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Which tracks did the race use?

Sounds like fun anyway. When i was down there the weekend before i noticed a few muddy bits - they must have been fun after more rain and lots of traffic...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

The course was pretty much as described in the PDF files posted on RB, with the exception of the singletrack to the left (as you climb the hill) of Boundary Rd was eliminated from the day 1 and night laps because it quickly became unrideable as soon as the heavy rains hit early in the race.

The section of the night lap shortly after you cross back over the hwy, going downhill to the rail trail, was a favourite of many. Absolute bogfest, with little or no control over where you pointed the front wheel, and the light coloured clay spraying up through the lights on your bike making it nearly impossible to see as well.

Great fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Did they fix the low spots on 7 that were holding water? A couple of those fire trail sections had massive puddles when i was there that would have been nasty with traffic.

That course looks pretty awesome otherwise. The night circuit looks great, and the second day would have been a challenge... especially Marriners towards the end of the 24 hours.

In other news i got a race king mounted tubeless, finally. Been mucking around for a month or so with some tyres i had, but decided to start again. This setup feels nice and light.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

No, they didn't fix the puddles on the fireroads. The night circuit was awesome, but the first time I came across the puddles at night they took me by surprise, probably because i'd lost my bearings a bit. There were lines around them, but it was still a little daunting as you wouldn't want to be trying to change your line under brakes in that much mud.

Marriners held up fine, surprisingly. By the time morning came around, the rain/drizzle had eased a bit, and while there were a few puddles on some of the berms, for the most part, it was the best riding of the whole 24 hours.

And congrats on the tubeless.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm not surprised that marriners held up, but i don't think my legs would like those hills after 24 hours. It isn't too steep, but i found it really sapping after a big week when i was there.

I probably need to harden up though. That said, the weather was pretty tough when i was down there...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Was down at Cumberland River campground over the weekend and headed to Forrest Sunday morning with Daz. We did all the southern trails in a few hours, during a cracker of a morning with temps around mid twenties by the time we finished. Would've headed over to Yaugher but the beach was calling.

The RideForrest website claims the trails are in perfect condition, and to a large extent they are - with only a few boggy areas the southern trails were really dry. However Red Carpet has some seriously rutted out sections at the worst places where you really want to be flying, or in that long-grassed section where the trail is difficult to see. It looks like the western trails have gotten some treatment lately (that yellow gravel everywhere) so maybe they've yet to head over to the east side.

Rode through about a million spiderwebs (one of which had a spidey that decided to sting Darren in the sternum), and saw one large black snake. We saw only one other group of riders out there - we twice saw them stopped as a group right in the middle of the trail we were about to ride through - I just don't get this. One of them had an Air9 carbon which looked pretty sweet.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

That is the problem with Forrest - i feel torn between the bike and beach when the weather is good. It is a good problem to have though and i think i will be back next week... provided the massive storm forecast tomorrow doesn't make too much of a mess.

Thought this was interesting too. You would be a bit unhappy if you were paying him to drive!

http://www.theage.com.au/sport/motorsport/webber-drove-with-a-broken-shoulder-20101207-18n77.html


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

al_ said:


> I probably need to harden up though.


Yes... yes you do.



> That said, the weather was pretty tough when i was down there...


Those conditions look awful. I would've packed up and gone home.:skep:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Rode through about a million spiderwebs (one of which had a spidey that decided to sting Darren in the sternum), and saw one large black snake


I'm always clearing the tracks of spiderwebs as I ride. Absolutely amazed that I haven't been bitten yet. Touch wood.


> We saw only one other group of riders out there - we twice saw them stopped as a group right in the middle of the trail we were about to ride through - I just don't get this


tossers


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks terrible. Been raining non-stop up here in Brisbane. Got to take the new Giant out for a couple quick 40km blats up around the local trails though - had a blast.




























Im seriously in love with this bike.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Stevob said:


> Yes... yes you do.
> 
> Those conditions look awful. I would've packed up and gone home.:skep:


The end to the day was even tougher..








.

As much as we should support the locals, how can you say no to this after a few hours on the bike?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

al_ said:


> The end to the day was even tougher..
> 
> As much as we should support the locals, how can you say no to this after a few hours on the bike?


I'm speechless. Nice photo by the way.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

KYjelly said:


> Im seriously in love with this bike.


XTC 29er?

29ers rock.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

We had round 3 of our handicapped summer series this evening. We had some good numbers with a bit over 30 to each of the first 2 rounds. I finished 2nd tonight (starting in C grade) and I think I was a bit quicker than 2 weeks ago which is what my main aim is.

Tonight was a bit down on numbers but id say a few people thought that access to the trails might have been blocked. As some of you might have seen on the news we have got a bit of water up here right now. After the race I climbed to the top of the hill for a view of the flood plains near where we ride.

This was the view from the top.










What it normally looks like.










Nothing to do with riding but this is one of the shots I took from the plane when I flew into Wagga on Sunday night.










Its kinda strange here right now, for 90% of the towns population life goes on as normal, but for the other 10% who live on the flood plains, they might be loosing lots of their belongings. Fortunately our place is safe behind the levy but its the supposed 40-80mm of rain we are going to get tomorrow that is a worry. The stormwater drains have been shut off as they were backed up from the river, so the rain will have no where to go, should be an interesting day....

Back to MTBing, I am looking forward to this weekend, a mate and myself are doing a mini road trip to Victoria, hitting up 4 or 5 locations, should be fun.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Could be an interesting day down here too.

Enjoy the trip.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

al_ said:


> As much as we should support the locals, how can you say no to this after a few hours on the bike?


Yeah, I couldn't resist it myself. Though, as much as the warm sun and beach appeals to me, along that coastline I actually prefer the dark & misty look with big choppy swells. I could almost go down there exclusively in winter just to sit & watch this all day. Although as a treat after my ride on Sunday, a semi-fog rolled in to produce this. Hard to believe it was actually T-shirt & shorts weather still, and the water was invigoratingly refreshing.










This dude had good taste in bikes


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

I know what you mean. I love it down on Phillip Island in the middle of winter when it is empty, rough and windy. A mate has an amazing place on the cliff at Flinders which is another epic spot when the wind is up and the spray is flying. 

There is definately something about the ocean. Even just sitting on my balcony watching the sun go down over the St Kilda pier puts me in a good mood.

Has anyone ridden the trails at Anglesea? Are they any good?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Yeah, I couldn't resist it myself. Though, as much as the warm sun and beach appeals to me, along that coastline I actually prefer the dark & misty look with big choppy swells. I could almost go down there exclusively in winter just to sit & watch this all day. Although as a treat after my ride on Sunday, a semi-fog rolled in to produce this. Hard to believe it was actually T-shirt & shorts weather still, and the water was invigoratingly refreshing.


Completely agree with all ya sentiments except you can't beat a nice offshore wind, a good wave and bodyboard!

Nice pic.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Al, the Anglesea trails @ Eumarella Scout Camp are lots of fun, not sure on what else is around..
NP - that kookaburra pic is fabulous!

We headed to the You Yangs today; the whole family. 

I rode with some of the Chix Development girls while MrH and another husband hung out at the pump track with the boy. We came back (in a heavy rain shower) to find lunch cooking which was great. Then the boys headed out for a ride and the girls hit the pump track - they are hard work!! 5 year old rode rings around us, hehehe..

Some of the trails are closed and some are a bit wet in places but nothing like Forrest two weeks back! Fab day


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Road Trippin!!!!!!

Fun at Mt Beauty



















The blackberries of Bright










The Chew Chew at Beechworth










The Woolshed










Full report here 

P.S. My legs hurts


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Spent a few days riding in Forrest last week. Stayed a few nights in the CV park. Awesome little cabin all to myself. Never ridden there before, so as you could imagine, when i arrived there late on Wednesday evening i was like a kid in a candy store. Unpacked the car and decided i had enough time for a quick ride around town so rode out to the southern trail head, did a quick loop on the Roller Coaster trail, then headed back through town and out on the rail trail towards the Yaugher for a bit. Couldnt quite find the road to the Yaugher trail head so decided to head back to camp.

Next day did all the southern trails, starting on the Roller Coaster, Third Time lucky and Follow the dog

Then in the afternoon i wanted to experience the red carpet treatment. Got caught in the rain and drenched about half way up to the Red carpet trail but still top fun. Riding along the single track was awesome in the rain. At least it kept me cool. Red Carpet was slippery and a bit rutted. Came off twice. Some of those steep little descents with ruts and so forth were a bit nasty. The lower section was awesome though !! Could really lay off the breaks and let it rip. By the time i rolled in to camp i was absolutely saturated from head to toe but well worth it.

Friday and sat i focused my attention on the Yaugher trails. It was kinda wet on Fri so just did the super loop and the yo yo. The super loop was super fun and yo yo was fun being tight and technical. I had to get off a bit on the yo yo but still very much enjoyed it. Good challenge for an unfit person like myself. Next time when i am fitter i am sure i will smash it.

Next day my first priority was Marriner's...have to say that was my pick with all those berms and gullies...had a blast...also did some of Foxtail, then back on the super loop to the trail head. I was done.

Weather was kinda wet the whole time so would be pretty keen to get back when its a bit drier. But still had an absolute blast.

Hopefully i can get back down there again before too long...


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

It is a top place. I get a bit of culture shock after a day down there and usually run back to the coast to meet up with people. It would be nice just to clear the schedule and stick around though. 

Had a nice afternoon yesterday - left work a couple of hours early and went for a gentle ride with my other half. Did a lap of albert park and a cruise along the foreshore, after a drink at Beachcomber on the St Kilda foreshore. Lots of people to get in the way, but quite nice. Came home clean too, which is a first. Think those roadies might be onto something...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Did a cruisey singletrack ride yesterday on one of the nicer trails hereabouts. The trails were very washed out and rutted thanks to all the heavy rain, and no doubt also due to the ever present MX bikes.... Bloody locusts - copped a few good ones in the head in the faster sections.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

First real ride in 4 months having focused more on my running/ tramping/ winter 

Second "proper" technical ride on flats too since Wales. In a nutshell...great fun and loving the change to flats. Still loving the Trance too.

Ben forgot his shoes so rode in jandals! If you know the Wharfedale track you will know its hard enough....never mind in jandals!

I've way over eaten this week...omg. I hope you all had a good Xmas and all the best for 2011. Hud, i got your message mate but number was constantly engaged....i suspect it is an international mobile? I hope to ride with you here soon!!!

Report here.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

"Jandals".


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

John© said:


> "Jandals".


C'mon anything is better than thongs :skep: 

Here is the Trance by the way. I just found myself staring at it in the yard...kinda aroused. Oh dear 





































:band:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Lookin' good.  I'm over again for 8 days at the end of Jan. I've picked up a 2nd hand XTC 29er that will live in NZ so I'll be definately looking to do some rides with you.
Cheers


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Had a big bust-up this morning. Not really sure what happened but I came down hard at about 20kph and rolled a few times. Gouged my right shin, skun right elbow and the bar end raked my guts pretty bad. 

Bike is OK apart from a pretty big buckle in the front wheel. 

Pretty sore right about now.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Lookin' good.  I'm over again for 8 days at the end of Jan. I've picked up a 2nd hand XTC 29er that will live in NZ so I'll be definately looking to do some rides with you.
> Cheers


sweet! some ridin' to be done! see you then


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Sideknob said:


> Had a big bust-up this morning. Not really sure what happened but I came down hard at about 20kph and rolled a few times. Gouged my right shin, skun right elbow and the bar end raked my guts pretty bad.
> 
> Bike is OK apart from a pretty big buckle in the front wheel.
> 
> Pretty sore right about now.


Heal quick dude. At least nothing's broken (I hope)


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Pretty sore right about now.


Mend quick!


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Hope everyone is enjoying the silly season! 
Andrew is working so Miles and I headed up to Lake Mountain on Tuesday and had a lovely ride on some of the XC ski trails. What a gorgeous spot! Loved it.
Plus as an added bonus, we stopped by the Marysville Lolly Shop on the way home


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

MrsH said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying the silly season!
> Andrew is working so Miles and I headed up to Lake Mountain on Tuesday and had a lovely ride on some of the XC ski trails. What a gorgeous spot! Loved it.
> Plus as an added bonus, we stopped by the Marysville Lolly Shop on the way home


Were than any/many March flies at Lake Mountain? I might head up with Val for a ride if there aren't too many about yet (she was attacked pretty badly up there in summer a couple of years ago).


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

cowpat said:


> Were than any/many March flies at Lake Mountain? I might head up with Val for a ride if there aren't too many about yet (she was attacked pretty badly up there in summer a couple of years ago).


We didn't see a single march fly.

Also worth mentioning that the Heights Bar & Bistro is closed til the 4th Jan.. which (as it turns out) means the whole info centre was locked up and thus there are no loos anywhere up there.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

MrsH said:


> We didn't see a single march fly.


Excellent! Will have to get up there soon, before it warms up and they all start looking for an easy feed...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

It's in the back of my mind to do the Lake Mountain/Buxton trails this saturday. Not sure if it will work out yet.
My gf Sheryl (from NZ) has just been over for a long weekend, we did our first ride together! She is reasonably fit as she commutes to work often.
She borrowed my sisters bike which was a bit small for her but had a great time regardless.
We rode to Silvan from home via the Warburton trail - Aquaduct Trail. First bit of singletrack was the 'upper aquaduct'. I was not sure how she would go but was suprised! I gave a little coaching on body positioning and unweighting the front end on bumps. She rode all of the UA track except for a few of the bigger rollovers - impressive! We then did part of Magpie track and out and back on track 18 before returning home.
She was sore on sunday but then keen on Monday to ride some more! So we drove to Ringwood and parked then rode the Eastlink/Eastern freeway trail to Doncaster road and back. I enjoyed the ride too. The bike paths there are really good with a suprising amount of climbs and descents. There is also a fair bit of singletrack in the Mullum Mullum tunnels area. I chatted to a mtb'r going past and he said there is about 1.5kms of ST in the area. I'd even consider riding from Ringwood to the Yarra Trails via these tracks, there is other bits 'n' pieces along the way too.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Sounds like a great few days riding!
That is a fabulous picture Hud


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice work Hud! Getting your GF into riding (and MTBing in particular) can be hard work, but it pays dividends in the long run. Sounds like she had fun and likes to ride so you're off to a flying start. :thumbsup: The coaching can be pretty fun too, as you can see the results straight away. Nice pic too, who wouldn't enjoy riding trails like that! 

I might be up for a ride this Saturday, but it'd have to be an early start as I've got a baby shower (seriously WTF?) in the afternoon.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> ...There is also a fair bit of singletrack in the Mullum Mullum tunnels area. I chatted to a mtb'r going past and he said there is about 1.5kms of ST in the area. I'd even consider riding from Ringwood to the Yarra Trails via these tracks, there is other bits 'n' pieces along the way too.


I used to ride that stuff a fair bit. Locals weren't too happy with some sections, but it was fun to ride. You can follow the Mullum Mullum creek all the way to the Yarra, crossing at Beasley's Nursery on Warrandyte road.

I might get back out there and plan a route from my house sometime.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Alias Pauly said:


> I might be up for a ride this Saturday, but it'd have to be an early start as I've got a baby shower (seriously WTF?) in the afternoon.


WTF indeed?? Aren't baby showers a women only thing?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Stevob said:


> I used to ride that stuff a fair bit. Locals weren't too happy with some sections, but it was fun to ride. You can follow the Mullum Mullum creek all the way to the Yarra, crossing at Beasley's Nursery on Warrandyte road.
> 
> I might get back out there and plan a route from my house sometime.


I've been wondering about this since I first rode along the Mullum tunnel path thing to pick up my car from Ringwood the other day. I could see a little single track then, and knew there was at least a paved trail from the other end near that nursery as I'd seen that also, but didn't know if there was singletrack all the way. On nearmap.com I've seen some sections of it here and there, but haven't yet gone exploring. It would make a nice long loop from my place if I incorporated some of the Eastern Freeway ST, then paved it to Mullum Mullum, then from here to Yarra, Hans Loop, then downstream back to Heidelberg.

Have to say though ... those houses in the Mullum Mullum creek reserve - apart from the obvious bushfire hazard - would be an awesome place to live. It's like you're in the middle of nowhere, yet a freeway goes right under you.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

MrsH said:


> WTF indeed?? Aren't baby showers a women only thing?


I wish. I think I'll have to go out of my way to make it an extremely awkward experience for all, to ensure it never happens again. So basically just be myself.....

And I just looked up where Buxton is and it's fricken miles away, no way I can make that on Saturday morning. Anyone up for a ride around St Andrews or Silvan? Possibly the New Stuff? I just got a new GPS for my birthday and I'm keen to take it on some of these tracks that I don't know well. That way I can head back by myself or with my GF and not get lost.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

The New Stuff may be the go. Will confirm.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Gotta love summer morning rides, nice clear skies but its nice and cool. We have 2 weekly rides out at Pommi on Wednesday and Friday mornings. 10 people rocked up at 6am this morning and we did the proposed modified track for the 6hr which is in a few months. Our trails guru always does a good job so it was about time he got one wrong... It just didn’t flow as good as the original and it was definitely not as fun. We will be riding the course again on Sunday with the trails man so we will see how that goes.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> ...10 people rocked up at 6am this morning...


Nice turnout for that time. People scream at me when I suggest times like that. It's the best time to ride.


----------



## panarchy (Jan 29, 2008)

Agreed. I have found those people who complain about riding early do not have young kids! You're up anyway, best do something constructive, right?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't have young kids and would happily start at that time on most occasions. For days like today (hot & windy) it's really the only time to go.


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Had a ride at Appin (near Sydney) on Tuesday. Have to say that it was some of the most fun i have had on two wheels in a long time. Trails there are so well built. Had an absolute blast!!

Also had a ride at Wingello state forest where they have the highland fling, some real nice flowing singletrack in there. But also some nasty steep fireroad climbs that i would be doing well to ride down let alone ride up them lol


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Constant rain for the past month here in Brisbane. Trails are all quagmired, so stuck with fireroad and tarmac for now. Had a suprisingly nice blat yesterday on the 29r in crazy weather, 102km including 3 repeats of Mt Mee for good measure. Absolutely torrential rain the entire time, except when you go to the top of Mt Mee, and you were above the clouds responsible. Bulk fun.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

KYjelly said:


> Constant rain for the past month here in Brisbane. Trails are all quagmired, so stuck with fireroad and tarmac for now. Had a suprisingly nice blat yesterday on the 29r in crazy weather, 102km including 3 repeats of Mt Mee for good measure. Absolutely torrential rain the entire time, except when you go to the top of Mt Mee, and you were above the clouds responsible. Bulk fun.


You guys are getting soaked up there. Met up with a friend from the Gold Coast yesterday and even he said it was bad there compared to normal. Good job on the 102kms.

Had a great ride at Lysterfield yesterday, covered the bulk of the trails. Some great new sections being added by whoever the trail fairies are out there, big props to them. :thumbsup:

Also had my first decent over the handlebar experience into a pile of rocks. Faired better than I thought I was going too. Nothing broken so I guess it's back on the bike tomorrow.


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, its getting a bit past a joke here - and out west its all heartbreak.

This is from the end of the street I work on at 6pm one night last week..


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

chumbox said:


> Had a great ride at Lysterfield yesterday, covered the bulk of the trails. Some great new sections being added by whoever the trail fairies are out there, big props to them. :thumbsup:


We were at Lysty yesterday as well, I liked the new section from the bottom of Blairwitch to the dam wall..

Then headed out to Buxton where I too had an OTB experience and had the added bonus of the bike flipping over and landing on me. (Note to self, steep down, leaning forwad & front brakes are a BAD mix). On a positive note the bike had a soft landing  Will need to replace the helmet though as it copped a whack.

Buxton Burgers on the way home topped off a great day on the bike!


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

KYjelly said:


> Yeah, its getting a bit past a joke here - and out west its all heartbreak


It is heartbreaking to watch, we donated to the Premier's Flood Appeal last night.

http://www.qld.gov.au/floods/


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

MrsH said:


> We were at Lysty yesterday as well, I liked the new section from the bottom of Blairwitch to the dam wall..


I'm assuming you mean the new berms and the little gravel section, yeah is really nice.



MrsH said:


> Then headed out to Buxton where I too had an OTB experience and had the added bonus of the bike flipping over and landing on me. (Note to self, steep down, leaning forwad & front brakes are a BAD mix). On a positive note the bike had a soft landing  Will need to replace the helmet though as it copped a whack.


Geez... that doesn't sound like a fun landing


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Would've been worth watching I think! Only a few cuts and bruises, it will all heal.. I was watching way up the trail (Miles was ahead) and didn't see the drop til my front wheel went over it.

And yep, the berms & gravel bit. Still don't quite get the Lysterfield/bluestone thing..


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

MrsH said:


> It is heartbreaking to watch, we donated to the Premier's Flood Appeal last night.
> 
> http://www.qld.gov.au/floods/


Top work Aussie. :thumbsup:


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

*You can't beat riding in tropical weather...*

What a lovely evening to just roll (oh and the new seat is comfy beyond words).


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*St Andrews to Kinglake and return*

Beautiful day, if not a little humid and still, for a good training ride. Seven of us headed out from the Smith's Gully General Store at 8am. I'm not sure of the names of the tracks we rode, but the majority was firetrail.

Some nice climbs helped to shake off the bugs Carver96er and myself were carrying.

Wet feet...









Tempting, but no thanks...









There's a few other photos of this spot taken since the fires swept through...









Cool views along the ridge...









Who taught this fella table manners?









Enjoyed the ride, despite feeling very sub-standard for the first few hours.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Had a great ride today thanks guys, just a pity those gears slowed me down ...

GPS here: connect.garmin.com/activity/63420610

Only 3 hours of riding time!


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

chumbox said:


> What a lovely evening to just roll (oh and the new seat is comfy beyond words).


That looks lovely chumbox, where's that?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I think it's just west of Belgrave - Hallam road, just as you start to climb past Wellington road heading north. I've looked at that bit of bush often. Correct? 


Good ride today, enjoyed pushing myself.

I did a conversion off Casnell's figures.

43km
1230m vertical gain.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> I think it's just west of Belgrave - Hallam road, just as you start to climb past Wellington road heading north. I've looked at that bit of bush often. Correct?


Bingo. It's the area along and around dargon track. It runs between birdland reserve in belgrave and lysterfield. Nice area to cruise.

Looks like you guys had a great training ride, good work.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

With our local 6hr event about 2 months away there is a lot of movement on the trails at the moment. Everyone is out trying to get fit for the race so rides these day are pretty social as there are many people to ride with. We started with a group of 4 and ended with a group of 6.

Even thought ive had my helmet cam for 6 months I only took on some local trails today for the first time. Recording stuff is easy, its the editing of videos that take time. Sooo I should stop typing and try and get some done!!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Just bashed out a Yarra session. Skipped the bogs but hit mostly singletrack for the good-old Heidelberg to Hans Loop and back. Completely dry other than a few puddles, so I think the bogs mightn't be too bad. May give them a look on Thursday.

Given the absolutely perfect weather, I was surprised to see not a single other rider on the trails for the 1.5hrs we were there. The downside was more spiderwebs than I've eaten down there in a long time.

River looks like it got right up there again - it was still a muddy brown torrent popular with the kayak crowd.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Hud said:


> Good ride today, enjoyed pushing myself.
> 
> I did a conversion off Casnell's figures.
> 
> ...


So all that huffing and puffing and we did less than half the distance and only around a third of the climbing of the O.O. ! :madman: 
Still its a great reminder of where your heart, lungs and 'head' need to be to finish the OO and (hopefully) still feel human.
Great ride and great company. Not much singletrack but the views make up for it!!
Cheers all :thumbsup:


----------



## panarchy (Jan 29, 2008)

*maybe half the distance for you!*

 
Some of us are doing the abridged version... by my calculations it was right on the mark! Nice pics Stevo, even if you were all encouraging me to fall in the creek for the "action" shot. Great ride! Thanks guys.


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ben_M said:



> With our local 6hr event about 2 months away there is a lot of movement on the trails at the moment.


Haven't ridden at pomi for a while. I assume that is where you are riding. When you ride, do you ride the 10-11km loop or in other words the same course used for last years 6 hr ?

Last time i rode there a lot of it was quite overgrown which is understandable with all the rain, but it really put me off riding there until the end of the snake season.

Do you's ride the Totem track and then the spinal tap, and then up the hill ? Last time parts of the totem track near spinal tap were absolutely covered with pattinsons curse and i was like..hmm this is very dodgy haha

Anyway might head over tomorrow arvo for a couple laps


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

mella060 said:


> Haven't ridden at pomi for a while. I assume that is where you are riding. When you ride, do you ride the 10-11km loop or in other words the same course used for last years 6 hr ?
> 
> Last time i rode there a lot of it was quite overgrown which is understandable with all the rain, but it really put me off riding there until the end of the snake season.


She's all good now. One of the local riders is a full time mower man so he spent a day out there and mowed most of the track, he did an awesome job so the grass isnt much of an issue these days. I have still only seen 1 snake out there in 8 years of riding so the odds of seeing them are low. We do generally ride the full 6hr course, it get a bit boring sometimes so we might do it in the opposite direction and do some other trails. There is a new bridge section which is a bit different, it looks a little like this,










and see if you can spot 'The Great Wall of Murph' 










We are have a round of our summer series tomorrow arvo/evening. Feel free to come along for a ride or a look and say hello.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice arvo for a ride. New cranks passed the test nicely.









*I need help finding the name for this pretty little flower...if anyone can oblige? It's about 2cm across.*


















Noice...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Stevob said:


> Nice arvo for a ride. New cranks passed the test nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice trails :thumbsup: The flower...i bet it either kills, poisons or causes permanent health issues like most of Australia's plants and animals


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

ilostmypassword said:


> Nice trails :thumbsup: The flower...i bet it either kills, poisons or causes permanent health issues like most of Australia's plants and animals


Thanks. There's a good chance you're right.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice pics Steve.

Leonard Conin's Key Guide to Australian Wildflowers says it is a Many-Flowered Fringed Lily (Thysanotus Multiflorus)


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Stevob said:


>


Its almost like you rode into that roll over, the bike stopped in it tracks and you went flying over the handle bars  Nice pics, was a nice day for riding here as well.

We had our handicap summer series this evening. Ive been doing a bit of riding the past couple of weeks so I was looking forward to it. I went out on a practice lap and a stick flicked up and got caught between the rear wheel and the frame. I stopped as quick as possible but the damage was done, 2 broken spokes and another very bent one. I rolled back to the starting area to have a look at it. It is actually my mates wheel and he was shocked as he had used that wheel for 10 years and had never broken a spoke, I guess he had never met this stick.  I knew it was a strong wheel so I took a gamble and taped up the loose spokes and made sure I rode lightly.










The race itself went to plan. I was in C grade which left first (there was only B & C grade as there are only a couple of A graders and they were not there). My plan was to get out in front and set the tempo up the climb, put a gap into the others on the techy stuff and the descent and try and hold the gap. This normally works for a little while until I blow up, but the riding that ive done in the past couple of weeks has helped as I didnt blow up. I thought I had it in the bag when one of the B graders caught me on the climb on the last lap. I stayed with him until the last flat section but I was spent and was passed by another B grade rider just before the finish. At least I was first in my class which is the first time this series I have done that.

I really love pushing myself at these events, my average heart rate was 174 with a max of 181 so you can see theres not much resting time. Ive got a little grudge match with a mate from one of the bike stores here and im now up 2-1  although next round will be a change in direction which will probably be to his advantage. :nono:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats on getting the first in class Ben. Grudge matches are awesome.:thumbsup: 

That rollover above is not a rollover. It's actually flat, and just there to save riding through a natural water path when it gets really wet. But I like your description better.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

I know how you broke those spokes Ben - you've run into a tree!

How could you not see that, it's a whole tree?


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

casnell said:


> I know how you broke those spokes Ben - you've run into a tree!
> 
> How could you not see that, it's a whole tree?


I've been trying to figure out what happened too. Look carefully at the pic you'll see that there is a plastic tie-down over the wheel, this is the type used on roof carriers so I figure that in this pic the bike is on the car. So what is the tree doing there? Three possibilities: 
1 - Ben has now ruined his bike by driving the car under a low branch.
2 - the car has been rolled over and the bike is now on the ground.
3 - Ben forgot to take the bike off the car before he went for the ride, which explains why the bike is up in the trees.

Otherwise, I don't know what's going on there!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

John© said:


> 3 - Ben forgot to take the bike off the car before he went for the ride, which explains why the bike is up in the trees.


Imagine how much faster he would've ridden if he wasn't draggin a car around each lap. You'd think he would've noticed. That is, noticed it wasn't in the same spot he left it when he arrived. Some people.

Anyway, just introduced a friend to mountain biking. We did 25kms down the Yarra and he absolutely loved it. It's a great feeling getting someone into the sport. We hit pretty much everything I normally would, only at a much slower pace. The whoooping sound he made when he cleared his first log was worth it, he was so ecstatic. Even managed to get him through the half-pipe on the way back, after first seeing it on the way out and saying "Um, no way I'm going through that."


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

nuclear_powered said:


> Just bashed out a Yarra session. Skipped the bogs but hit mostly singletrack for the good-old Heidelberg to Hans Loop and back. Completely dry other than a few puddles, so I think the bogs mightn't be too bad. May give them a look on Thursday.
> 
> Given the absolutely perfect weather, I was surprised to see not a single other rider on the trails for the 1.5hrs we were there. The downside was more spiderwebs than I've eaten down there in a long time.
> 
> River looks like it got right up there again - it was still a muddy brown torrent popular with the kayak crowd.


It was under water after the rain last friday. I rode out after work and got caught a couple of times - the worst was under the bridge on banksia st. A particularly fabulous (cruising?) jogger stopped to have a chat as i was considering climbing around, but he suggesed it was a bit risky and that i should be careful...

Spent a day down at red hill with a couple of friends... has anyone tagged along with the red hill riders? Where do they go? We couldn't find much good riding


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

casnell said:


> I know how you broke those spokes Ben - you've run into a tree!
> 
> How could you not see that, it's a whole tree?


Haha, I thought that might confuse people. It is actually a mongrel tree in our backyard that has thorns all over it. That branch is only small so it was never going to do any damage to the bike. I just happened to stop right where the branch covered the rear wheel (I was reversing in). In saying that I am fairly rough with my equipment and am known to drag my bike through trees a bit, after all it is a mountain bike, not fancy china.

This mornings ride was fun, I nose butted a spider and taught a mate to ride 'The Great Wall of Murph' (not at the same time though). Was actually my last pre work ride for a long time as its my last day at work today. I will still be riding in the mornings, I just wont have to go to work, just play with my 12month old.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

MrsH said:


> Nice pics Steve.
> 
> Leonard Conin's Key Guide to Australian Wildflowers says it is a Many-Flowered Fringed Lily (Thysanotus Multiflorus)


Thanks MrsH. You're a legend. I wouldn't have thought it was a type of Lily though. Go figure. :thumbsup:

edit. These were in a recently burnt area and I've only ever seen them with no more than 3 flowers on them, and they're pretty sparsely spread about. I'll keep an eye on them to see how quickly they recover.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's my OO training ride today, only the roadie but 3911m of climbing!

connect.garmin.com/activity/64694289

I still think the OO is much tougher than anything on a road bike...


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

casnell said:


> Here's my OO training ride today, only the roadie but 3911m of climbing!
> 
> connect.garmin.com/activity/64694289
> 
> I still think the OO is much tougher than anything on a road bike...


Are those heart rate figures accurate chris? I get mine higher than that max pumping up the tyres!

Did you get the fuel pump i left out for you too?


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

al_ said:


> Are those heart rate figures accurate chris? I get mine higher than that max pumping up the tyres!
> 
> Did you get the fuel pump i left out for you too?


Yes they're accurate, I was tired before I started so I wasn't going that hard, plus I just have a low HR.

And yes, thanks for the pump, the 205's nearly done! (???)


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

casnell said:


> Yes they're accurate, I was tired before I started so I wasn't going that hard, plus I just have a low HR.
> 
> And yes, thanks for the pump, the 205's nearly done! (???)


Ha. I'll believe it when i see it. I bought my 405 back with a blown headgasket. Head was briefly back on, but now is off again with bent valves.......

Was going for a ride this morning but it is a bit damp out there... Maybe this arvo


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

al_ said:


> Ha. I'll believe it when i see it. I bought my 405 back with a blown headgasket. Head was briefly back on, but now is off again with bent valves.......
> 
> Was going for a ride this morning but it is a bit damp out there... Maybe this arvo


What are the signs of a blown head gasket? My 87 van might have this...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> What are the signs of a blown head gasket? My 87 van might have this...


When it happened to me (when I were a lad) it was blown between an oil channel and a water channel, so the sign for me was oil in my radiator (brown & sludgey), and water in my oil (light brown & creamy).

Bars Leaks was the temporary cure, but eventually just ditched motor for a Jap import.

Head gaskets can go in other ways though, which have different signs. I would think if it was blown from the cylinder to anywhere else, a compression test on that piston would yield a lower value than other cylinders?


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Compression and leak down test will usually pick it up, but there should be signs of water/oil mixing.

Has it been cooked recently? My car was overheating and then the gasket went suddenly leaving that cylinder with no compression. That was a week after a bought it back and the day before it was shipped to me...


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

got out on Saturday arvo for the 3hr Flood relief enduro at Upper Beaconsfield
Chatted with Mr H there before the start
Great course some nice techi trails in pretty good nic compared to everything else around Melbourne


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

A quick lap of Manly Dam. 

Almost made it up the 2nd rock step (had to dab) that I'm still trying to conquer.

Burped my front tyre on one of the drops but it was still good to complete the lap.

No falls - obviously not trying hard enough.


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Just got back from a ride with a few mates here in Brissy...










Thats Lance Armstrong, Robbie McKewan and Allan Davis up front. Great to get their support for the flood appeal.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

KYjelly said:


> Just got back from a ride with a few mates here in Brissy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So which one is you? 

Nice of those guys to do that. :thumbsup:


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Ben_M said:


> So which one is you?
> 
> Nice of those guys to do that. :thumbsup:


Ummmm... Im back in the pack. Still averaged 36.7km/hr on the 29er with crossmarks


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

35km ride yesterday in this...










Followed by Cog Bike Cafe's Australia Day Soil Saloon Festival. There was a heap of events. Great fun for all the family.

I won the longest skid competition, however, I didn't take out the style points.










Then there was the 16" championships. I would have won, except in the final, there was a wildcard entry on an "illegal" bike. Who cares anyway, was a hoot of fun.



















There was also an unveiling of an uber cool sculpture for the front of the Cafe. This was carved by Rob (surname forgotten), the bloke on the left in the top photo. The fellow on the right is Damien, owner of the Cafe.



















On the day, Rob also carved by chainsaw a bike stand/sculpture of a bulldog with his head turned sideways as if he was biting the wheel. So cool, and I regret not taking any photos of it. It was auctioned off for around $500, and the proceeds went towards work that needs doing to get Cog in Warby open.


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

That is the coolest peice of art Ive seen in a very long time. Bravo!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

It will quickly become a local icon for sure.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice one Steve, looks like a fun day. About time you found a frame that suits your size.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Great post there Steve, thanks for that. The 16" champs looks like a hoot, I would love to have a shot at that! Ben is right, you look like that bike was made for you! Hud and I couldn't come, we got roped into a family day in the city, which was a great day anyway, there was plenty going on in there. Melbourne is a wonderful city, by the way!

Is that sculpture made from the old pine stump which was there before?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, the 16" frame _was _custom made for me, how'd you guess?

The sculpture looks like it might have come from that stump, but the bark seems different.


----------



## veganbaker (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's some pics of the bike dog sculpted by chainsaw on the day.
And you can see where the stump was removed the day before.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome scupltures. Who's the trials rider ... did he nail the landing?

On yesterday's ride home, I saw a guy on a slick Thylacine (I think they're slick by definition). Later crossed paths with him and chatted about the Odyssey, a chat which left me with a clear understanding of the potential disparity between 2 different people's definition of "unfinished business".

Mine, as is known to some here, is from not finishing the 100km last year in my first attempt, due to either severe nervous diarrhea that morning, or unpreparedness, or lack of required fitness, or probably all 3.

His was due to also not feeling well, crashing badly, complaining lots and subsequently not enjoying himself ..... and finishing about 24th or something.

my face: 

I have no idea who he is, but he must be a friggin gun rider. Props to him for keeping on going when he wanted to quit. I get the impression he'll be aiming for top 10 next time. But it made me laugh to myself all the same ... here I was thinking his story was going to end with him pulling out as well.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

The photo with the trials rider was taken about four years ago. I just used it for reference. Can't remember who it was, but he did nail the landing.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Panarchy/Peter: how did you go on the singlespeed at Silvan last night? Love or hate?


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Spent a couple days riding at mt buller this week. Rode the new stonefly trail which was pretty epic for an unfit person like myself but awesome fun nonetheless!! It was a real adventure with the first 6km being pretty much all climbing which prob took me around 2 hours but then the 4km descent was mind blowing. Berm after berm and prob only took me around 15min to get down. Hard to believe i just climbed all the way up there only to be back down in that time. 

Next day i did the trails around corn hill. Had a blast!! Even seen Glen Jacobs up there. I was stopped for a break checking out the awesome view from up near the top of corn hill, when who should come riding along but the man himself lol. He is a pretty cool dude. He directed me to the Misty twist trail and told me about some new trail they were building. Asked me if i wanted to sample it. The descent down corn hill was awesome.


----------



## Chromo (Oct 6, 2005)

Stevob said:


> The photo with the trials rider was taken about four years ago. I just used it for reference. Can't remember who it was, but he did nail the landing.


Pretty sure the trials rider is Andrew Dickey. I happened to be riding on the Warby trail a few years back and he was doing a trials display outside the cafe. Mad Skillz.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*Smiths Gully / Kinglake*

4 of us (Rik, Aaron, Shaun-my son, and myself) had a great ride yesterday. 
Left from Smiths Gully store up to Kinglake as per Casnells' garmin mapping connect.garmin.com/activity/63420610 . 
On the return from Kinglake, after coffee and wedges, we turned left down Jeruselem Creek Track and back up (I think?) Old Kinglake Rd which is a nice long climb. 
Not real sure of the name of the tracks, but we made our way over to the tracks up to Sugarloaf Dam, down Ridge Rd. and back to Smiths Gully via Alma Rd. etc. All up about 63km of tough and fun riding.
Couple of things to note:-
* Didn't see any snakes!
* The track surface thru' the national parks has dried out considerably in the last 2 weeks, making for sketchy ascents and decents. Bit 'hairy' at times!
* Jeruselem Creek track has been recently graded making for a smooth and fast decent but take care on the water bars as most are steep sided


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I got up early enough to watch the sun rise this morning.

First light with no sun.










Then up she came










It sure moves quickly. Ride was good except for when I hit a tree which sent me across the trail into another one, scratch on one shoulder and a bruise on the opposite leg.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Looking at doing a cog to doongala ride tuesday night 6:30 anyone interested.
Plenty of hills.
Love chunks its your favourite ride


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Stevob said:


> 35km ride yesterday in this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like FUN!! Great sculptures :thumbsup:


----------



## panarchy (Jan 29, 2008)

*Yes!*



John© said:


> Panarchy/Peter: how did you go on the singlespeed at Silvan last night? Love or hate?


Hey John! I survived. The rigid 26", with V brakes took some getting used to in that terrain - especially the brakes (discs, any discs are superior!). It wasn't fast or pretty (although the purple colour had a lot of admiring comments!  ) but I got through. I found that I ran out of juice quicker - it kills your legs but the mental aspect of having to push all the time was good for a challenge. Some of the techie corners were hard due to reduced traction. I may not be a regular SSer, but I'm not (so) afraid either. Might have to try me a 29er SS.

I copped some sledging too from the other SSers - something about chain tension and tyre pressure... 

I was inspired, so on Saturday I went to a BBQ on my SS roadie (2.9:1). Sunday I went to the hills from my place before the heat took hold and did 70-odd km. Today, I'm ready for a rest.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Rode the OO50 course this morning with_the_band. Was a good ride, weather was good. trails were a little damp, but held up well. Plenty of trees down across the track, at least half a dozen, and at least 3 on the quarry track that the OO100 riders will also be hitting. Beginning if quarry track also really overgrown. Had to hang right off the back of the saddle to get through most of it.

Did it in just under 4 hrs without pushing too hard, but I think we missed about a half km of track somewhere near the end. I have plenty of grass tree spike marks in the cheeks from getting them flung back into my face.

Only thing that concerns me is a massive rutted area on Red Carpet - near the end of the cleared section after the second fork in the trail (where it splits into 2 & 3). It's rideable, but sneaks up on you, and it's pretty deep and I reckon a lot of folk are gonna get caught out on it. They've fixed a bunch of them up higher up on the trail, but this and a few others are in need of repair.

Otherwise, a great mornings worth of ridin.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks for the heads up N_P.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Rode at Red Hill (Beacon Hill, NSW) for the first time Sunday morning. Got there at about 8.30am but car said it was already 32C. Rode for two hours, and the Polar was telling me that the average temp for the ride had been 36C :yikes: Sure felt like it, and I got through a 3L hydration pack before the end.

A very technical ride - by my standards anyway - and I managed to hit the deck a couple of times. Lots of big drops and roll offs, but it was the surface changes that caught me both times. There's a lovely section of fast singletrack on top of a ridge with some tightish turns, and right at the apex of one of them it switched from grippy hardpack to loose sand - face plant! The second time was towards the end when I stupidly decided to change line on a fast, loose downhill and put in a big swing of the handlebars just as my front wheel came off sandstone onto loose gravel - some nice scuff marks down my right side to show for that one.

I was probably a bit out of my depth, but had a great (if very hot) ride.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Been doing a fair bit of riding out at Pommi recently due the the 3 big races ive got coming up. (almost 1 month until the first one  :eekster: ) Ive finally taken my helmet cam out there for a few rides and I have done up a little promo for our 6hr coming up next month. (HD Version available on youtube site)






Pics from the riding I actually did on the weekend coming soon (I might almost have a new favourite riding location )


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Fantastic vid Ben_M :thumbsup: 

Couple of things.
Can you tell me who the music is by and name of songs...I like mutchly!!
I think I've only met you once but I don't recall your arms looking as skinny as they did on the video  , ...and great looking tracks, that should help drag a few people your way for the race. Hope it goes well.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

^ "The Road" by Frank Turner, then "Cash Machine" by Hard-Fi.

Great vid Benno. And he's right - your arms are super skinny


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> ^ "The Road" by Frank Turner, then "Cash Machine" by Hard-Fi.
> 
> Great vid Benno. And he's right - your arms are super skinny


What he said (re music) and thanks for the comments.

As for the arms its just the wide angle lenses, but I have done 25hrs of riding in the past 5 weeks, so that will have helped as well.  I do remember seeing myself on the local news a few years ago when I was at my lightest and thinking, s$%t, are my arms that skinny? My arms are no where near that now.......


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Port Hills - Christchurch*

I recently had another trip to Christchurch to see the gf  The only difference this time was that I took a bike!
I'll update later.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

love that last photo Hud.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

We rode at Lake Mountain today, it was surprisingly not wet! 
Granite Grind loop has been cleared ready to race. 
I had a try of Andrew's 29er tonight - wow - nice.
He's decided to sell the Epic; it's not up to the 29er.. 

Hud, those pics are great! Lucky you getting to ride on NZ regularly!


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Mrs H, when you say 'we' I assume you mean you and Andrew. We had a biggish ride Saturday so that would be a good effort on his part to back it up on Sunday :thumbsup: .

Hud. Great NZ photos. Tracks look great. Always reccon those bauld hills look weird and 'cold', but I'm sure they ride beautifully.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Last decent ride before next weekends OO50 for me. Decided to extend our Yarra ride to include a bit of the ST alongside Warrandyte Rd. I was keen for more, but riding buddy had time commitments.

Used RunKeeper on the iCrapDevice for the first time and was pretty pleased with how it works. Only turned it on once I'd gotten down to the tennis courts, so excluding the ride to there, we did a smidge under 40km - changing up the route there and back a little. The climb up Warrandyte Rd is a good one, and without time constraints it would be a great ride to keep going, head up Gold Memorial drive or whatever it's called, bomb back down the ST to Warrandyte, head along the creek and back up to the top of the hill that marks the half way point on the ride linked below.

This week is all trainer rides and stretching for me. I know ... I'm only doing the 50 so it's really a lot of prep for nothing. But for some stupid reason I get so nervous before these things it will help knowing I'm as prepared as possible. Heck, I even know nearly every turn of the race course now, so there's no excuse for not finishing in good time.

Yesterday's ride:http://runkeeper.com/user/bj1/activity/25817586
(sorry, turned map off as it has my address since I left it on till home)


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Carver96er said:


> Hey Mrs H, when you say 'we' I assume you mean you and Andrew. We had a biggish ride Saturday so that would be a good effort on his part to back it up on Sunday :thumbsup:


Yeah he was pretty tired Sat afternoon, although he managed to survive a trip to Bunnings!

The 26er against you lot on 29ers was hard work apparently!

We did a slow, slow, slow 8km or so with friends and young kids then he went and did the Granite Grind loop solo.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Going to play catch up with what ive been riding, only because ive done a few different things.

Two weekends ago we were in Sydney so I went and rode a couple of different places. Saturday arvo (when it was just under 40deg) I rode the new trails at Mt Annan Botanical Gardens. Firstly, big props to them for putting MTB trail in a Botanical Gardens, not your usual partnership but it defiantly works. Its a fairly smooth trail with a few tricky/fun bits on it. Due to the heat it was hard to give it a proper run but I think it will be great. I read up on it before hand and I saw a lot of complaints about obstacles on the track, all I can say is learn how to ride!!! I only downside is the $9 entry fee in a car, its only $2 or $3 to get in on a bike so parking out the front and riding in might be a better option.

Some pics.










Great views of the Hume Highway










Very wide and very yellow bridges










A lot of the terrain is open like in this shot. You can see some obstacles and berms in the long grass.










Fun little skills section










The next day I went out to Appin on the south side of Sydney. Only thing to say about this place is SWEET!!!!! It is definitely one of my favourite places to ride, so much natural terrain with nice flowing corners. Its a fairly tough ride as is quite rocky but with no long climbs it wont kill your legs, you do get a bit of a breather now and then.

Stuffed if I could work out the best line to take through here.....










A couple of the many rock roll downs



















The coolest bit of the track, a 2m rockface roll down with a bridge straight after, very cool!!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

So the weekend just gone. Saturday myself and a few mates did a photoshoot at Pommi for some promo stuff for the club. It was a great time as we just talked s#$t, joked, stuffed around, and then did a little riding when the camera man was ready, and of course we were pushing it fairly hard in front of the camera. 

Chewing the fat up the top of the hill










Snaking through the bridge section










Gotta love this corner 










Only posers where bright yellow shoes :nono:










I kept it a bit lower 










At the end of the shoot we took the final DH run home, have never done that as quick as we did it then 

So Monday I did a 50k ride and last night (Tuesday) we had round 6 of our summer series. New track doesnt suit me with all the climbing so im now down 2-3 in my grudge match. Will have to fix that in 2 weeks time. 

Ok, now im up to date.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Those pro shots turned out nice Ben.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ben_M said:


> A lot of the terrain is open like in this shot. You can see some obstacles and berms in the long grass.


That is "The Fields of Dreams or Nightmares". When the magpie is out it's definitely a nightmare!



Ben_M said:


> The next day I went out to Appin on the south side of Sydney. Only thing to say about this place is SWEET!!!!! It is definitely one of my favourite places to ride, so much natural terrain with nice flowing corners. Its a fairly tough ride as is quite rocky but with no long climbs it wont kill your legs, you do get a bit of a breather now and then.


Did you ride a lap in the reverse direction? It flows better that way.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Did you ride a lap in the reverse direction? It flows better that way.


No, I had no idea where I was going so I just followed the big white arrows, will give it a go next time, thanks for the tip :thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

OO50 for me this weekend. 3:30 - was quite stoked with my result on the big heavy bike. Pity about the Red Carpet jam, but it's incentive to just get fitter and reach the top before more people next time.

Saw Carver96 & son at rego, but not on the day (did the son beat the father? My wife & I were hoping to find out yesterday**). Saw Stevob coming in for the 65km transition (that was me who called out your name as you were arriving). Also saw Mitchell on his Lynksey coming through at 65km - I wasn't sure at first as I didn't think he ever raced that much. Another friend confirmed spotting him then followed with "I wasn't sure it was him because he wasn't talking" 

Great day overall. After nearly bailing midweek with a cold, and still feeling pretty sapped on Friday, it all pulled together on Sat so I was really happy.

**EDIT: Checked results - father beat son. But son got 6th place in the Juniors if I read correctly! Nice work!


----------



## panarchy (Jan 29, 2008)

*OO 50km*

Yeah, along with the zillions of others, I did the OO 50km. Lying in bed the night before in Colac, listening to the downpours I was contemplating bailing out of the race altogether :nono: . The track held up remarkably well given the rain. I thought the event was really well organised and the course was really good and challenging for all levels. I was hoping to do a 3:30 or on a good day with a tailwind a 3:20.
The first half of the race was terrific for me - apart from Red Carpark - happy with the pace and being able to push on. The traffic wasn't too bad but still there was a few folks going down and coming off on their skinny XC tyres. I was being conservative, not having ridden that part of Forrest before, but still giving it a nudge where I could. The first major hill was quite brutal and sorted the field out very well. Had a few laughs and some good chats too.
After the 25km point, I found myself riding along by myself for about 10km or so. Not a bad thing but a little hard to keep the pace up. There were some showers and some wind about. Up the climb at Yo-Yo I gave it some and was doing OK. Climbing out of that section (about 35km) was the beginning of the end. The ol' legs started getting a bit stiff and heavy. At 40 km the cramps came  . HELLO!  Going up the sandy climb (Love your Quads) was a painful walk. On and off for the rest of the climb out, some respite and then whammo. The final blow came just before the finish in one of the little pinches. Left calf locked and stayed locked. A little yelling and toe wiggling and off again, chasing the guys I had just (barely) passed. Crossed the line in 3:11. Pretty stoked with that :thumbsup: . Good race and course. Sorry for the novel.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

First ride on the Oaks on my new bike yesterday  

With the grading they did, you could ride all the way to (and most of) the singletrack pretty easily on a roadie if you wanted, but dual squish was very nice all the same. And I covered the bottom half of the singletrack faster and more confidently than ever before. 

Bloody hot day which made the ride up from the causeway even more fun than usual, but a great ride.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Oo 100*

I had a much better race this year. I went in knowingly under done in the legs, due to not much riding in the preceding six weeks, but the base fitness was strong, so I was reasonably confident.

Started the first climb at well under what I'm capable of, just being cautious due to the length of the event, and wanting to have something left in the tank to finish stronger than last year.

*1st Leg Power Balance King/Queen the Mountain (8.00 km)*
Total Time for Leg:	0:33:37 (310th overall)
Category Placing for Leg: 77th ( Veteran (40-49) - male )
Gender Placing for Leg:	295th (male)
Average Pace for Leg:	14.28 km/hr (8.00 km)

The second section was where most of the mud was, after the nice easy climb up Wild Dog Road. After the brief tarmac section, we headed into the quagmire, and everyone was off the bike walking. Mostly due to the traffic though (one off, all off), as it looked entirely rideable. As soon as there was a chance, I was on the bike, powering through the deep water filled ruts, Racing Ralphs working nicely. Passed many riders this way, but I think that most didn't want to risk getting their feet wet, so had no option but to walk around them.

The scheduled detour from Noonday track wasn't in place, and this is where most of the carnage was. Steep rutted slippery descents, impossible to hold a line on, or even try to brake, and most were off walking. Then there was the freshly graded clay surface which stopped everyone from riding. Tyres and gears became useless as there was such a build up of gluey clay. At one stage, it was like a cease fire had been called and everyone within sight was off their bikes, trying to scrape the muck away with sticks or fingers. The single speed shone through all this. I only scraped a bit off on the sections where I was forced to walk.

*2nd Leg King to the Mountain to Red Carpet (31.00 km)*
Total Time for Leg:	2:09:01 (164th overall)
Category Placing for Leg: 34th ( Veteran (40-49) - male )
Gender Placing for Leg:	153rd (male)
Average Pace for Leg:	14.42 km/hr (31.00 km)

I started to get the beginnings of cramps in the above section, and it just gradually got worse and worse, not getting much respite from it until about the 75 or 80km mark of the race.

The next section was the Red Carpet timed descent, and I had an absolute blast down here. This was one of my worst sections last year, but I nailed it this year. The track was in much better condition than last year, with much fewer ruts.

*3rd Leg Trek Descent (8.00 km)*
Total Time for Leg:	0:14:43 (91st overall)
Category Placing for Leg: 15th ( Veteran (40-49) - male )
Gender Placing for Leg:	88th (male)
Average Pace for Leg:	32.62 km/hr (8.00 km)

Back across the hwy to the southern trails which I was looking forward to immensely, having really enjoyed it last year. But alas, a few more serious (off the bike) cramps, combined with about 3 "tree watering" stops put the brakes on my forward push.

*4th Leg Red Carpet to Forrest Football Ground (20.00 km)*
Total Time for Leg:	1:02:56 (236th overall)
Category Placing for Leg: 51st ( Veteran (40-49) - male )
Gender Placing for Leg:	225th (male)
Average Pace for Leg:	19.07 km/hr (20.00 km)

I stopped in the Forrest footy ground only long enough to fill the camelback, and clean the glasses. Then over to Yaugher for some more bermed fun. I rode this section pretty cautiously, carrying a few muscle twinges from a couple of the bigger cramps. Still had fun but I was a full minute slower here than last year.

*5th Leg Shotz Super Loop (20.00 km)*
Total Time for Leg:	1:38:09 (285th overall)
Category Placing for Leg: 68th ( Veteran (40-49) - male )
Gender Placing for Leg:	271st (male)
Average Pace for Leg:	12.23 km/hr (20.00 km)

Back into Forrest for a final top up of energy before hitting the climb that is known as "Brittney's Meltdown". I managed this much better than last year, after taking Jess Douglas' tip of a bottle of flat coke for some extra energy. Rode all the hills on that climb this time. Then into the single track again, which was damn near impossible to ride due to all the mud. Should have stopped to give assistance to a rider (that I knew, but didn't recognize) with a broken chain, but ashamedly kept riding. Didn't manage to climb Sledgehammer, but I don't think many could have. Onto the last section of moto singletrack, which was heavily rutted and I missed seeing an overhead branch, wacked my head at a reasonable speed, which cracked my helmet. Saw stars, but didn't come off the bike thankfully.

*6th Leg Mountain Biking Aust Final Loop (13.00 km)*
Total Time for Leg:	1:07:09 (151st overall)
Category Placing for Leg: 32nd ( Veteran (40-49) - male )
Gender Placing for Leg:	144th (male)
Average Pace for Leg:	11.62 km/hr (13.00 km)



















Finished the race in much better condition than last year, and very happy with my result. Room for improvement next year, for sure.

*Overall Results*
Total Time	6:45:35
Overall Plc.	183 / 671
Category Placing 39 / 194
Gender Placing 173 / 633
Average Pace:	14.79 km/hr (100.00 km)


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Well done to all competitors as well, in some very tough conditions.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Well done guys!!!

Very impressive, I look forward to joining you next year!!

Wal.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Someone at work just mentioned this...

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/victoria/woman-sues-over-slippery-sand/story-e6frf7kx-1226008415070



> Parks Victoria was negligent in adopting a design that did not have sufficient clearance on the edge of the track


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

al_ said:


> Someone at work just mentioned this...
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/victoria/woman-sues-over-slippery-sand/story-e6frf7kx-1226008415070


Soft. Very soft.

Having said that, if they're successful, it opens the door for some easy money provided I can find a good lawyer .... "Parks Victoria failed to provide adequate warning that increased speed would lead to more fun, which would lead to a further increase in speed, which would lead to a catastrophic failure mid jump, which would lead to major injury"

Yeah right...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Well done all. Missed out on the OO due to having a cold, man it has inspired me to get serious amd go hard next year. Going to train and aim at a 6:30 :thumbsup:


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

nuclear_powered said:


> Soft. Very soft.
> 
> Having said that, if they're successful, it opens the door for some easy money provided I can find a good lawyer .... "Parks Victoria failed to provide adequate warning that increased speed would lead to more fun, which would lead to a further increase in speed, which would lead to a catastrophic failure mid jump, which would lead to major injury"
> 
> Yeah right...


Absolutely. The number of injuries i've sustained this year must be worth a fortune!

Seriously though, who could do something like that with a straight face.


----------



## panarchy (Jan 29, 2008)

*no wonder...*

...Parks Vic are so paranoid and reluctant to deal with MTBers. You get clowns who can't take the responsibility for the own actions and insist on blaming someone (as long as it is not themselves). I am not saying this person in particular is irresponsible because I don't know the circumstances, but, let's face it MTB riding is potentially DANGEROUS. Want something safe, take up knitting or chess or origami.

Think I can sue Parks Vic for my injuries last year because I clipped a tree on a track doing 35 km/h at night? Who cares? I chose to do it (not crash though) and I can deal with that choice and its consequences without blaming anyone (except my stoopid self).

Please, grow a brain, gain some responsibility and choose not to be a helpless, soul-less blame seeking mass of protoplasm.

Rant over.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

How did the claimant get to that point in the track. Did he not have to avoid anything else? Did he get choppered in?

Fcukin tool.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

The H family had a great weekend in Forrest.. One day I hope to ride Forrest when it is not slippy/slimy/slushy.. but had fun nonetheless.

Andrew did the 100km in 7hrs 22 which he was very pleased with. He is so in love with the 29er.. although it needs a little TLC after the mudfest.

I rode the 15km with the boy; what a star, 5 years old, on a (rigid) singlespeed! 

He climbed the whole way to the single track, had a bit of a dummy spit on the Red Carpet when he was passed (it's a race, and you're not supposed to let ppl pass!! cue tears), enjoyed the rest of the single track (interesting technique of dismounting and rolling the bike over drop offs before clambering down after it) and then powered all the way back from the dam. And he still sprinted the the finish - got lots of cheers too which was awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats to all who took on the OO, sounds like it was another tough year. Would love to make it down there again for this one, its just a great feeling when you finish.

I had a bit of a muddy ride on the weekend. I was actually in Melbourne but as I was expecting rain I figured I was going to be stuck on the concrete paths (especially since you yangs & listy are closed) but my mate took me out to Wombat instead. 

I had herd a lot of good things about the trails and I can see why, not overly technical but a lot of fun with lots of log rollovers, log rides and some slippery roots it is a good day out. I even had a crack at the 10-15m long log ride about 1/3 of the way round, very nice. It was a little muddy in places but overall the trail was in good shape, even if we were very muddy by the end. It was raining a little on our first lap but it stopped and once I talked my mate into doing another lap it was much dryer. Normally I would now post some pics but somewhere between finishing the ride and getting lunch I lost my camera  . So if you know of anyone who found a Samsung Point & Shoot id love to hear from them :thumbsup: 

Besides the loss of the camera it was a fun day out, and hell, in the past 2 weeks ive ridden in 3 new riding locations  so I shouldn't really complain.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Big congrats especially to all the kids who raced as well.

Can't believe you made the boy race on cyclocross tyres MrsH!!!


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Another OO done and 'dusted (muddyed!!?) My report is here:-

http://www.rotorburn.com/forums/sho...-Otway-Odyssey&p=2333851&posted=1#post2333851

Great to catch up with N_P (and wife) at rego on Friday. You looked pumped and raring to go. Looks like you had a great result!
Panarchy, got your text message, thanks! Sorry not to reply but straight to work on Sunday and every spare minute since, I've been washing and airing out (....and reminding Shaun, my son, that I beat him. This may go on for a little while yet as it won't be long 'till he's beating me, so I have to make the most of it while it lasts!) Hope it was a great event for you.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Top job John on being the young fella! I'll make sure he doesn't forget it, too!

I'm aiming to do the Odyssey next year, for the first time. This year just wasn't the year.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

John© said:


> I'm aiming to do the Odyssey next year, for the first time. This year just wasn't the year.


A worthy goal indeed. Good luck John.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Can't believe you made the boy race on cyclocross tyres MrsH!!!


We tried to upgrade them but manufacturer was out of stock!!!


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> Besides the loss of the camera it was a fun day out, and hell, in the past 2 weeks ive ridden in 3 new riding locations  so I shouldn't really complain.


Hey Ben..

Think this may be yours, http://www.rotorburn.com/forums/sho...near-Woodend-Mon-Feb-21&p=2333985#post2333985


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Good find MrsH. It might be the one. I've just sent him a text message.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ Thanks MrsH & Steve, great team effort. Very happy that it was found.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Good result. I like that they posted a pic - i can imagine many much less flattering ones on my phone/camera...

Just bought a single speed kit for one of the hardtails. Seemed like a good idea at the time. Not so sure now.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

al_ said:


> Good result. I like that they posted a pic - i can imagine many much less flattering ones on my phone/camera...
> 
> Just bought a single speed kit for one of the hardtails. Seemed like a good idea at the time. Not so sure now.


Stick with it Al. It's for the best. Try a lower gear if you have to.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm sure it will be good. Just need to find a ratio that will work with 26" wheels.

Has anyone ridden much around Sydney/Canberra? I'm moving up soonish and can't work out which bike to take... i will only have room for one in a small apartment, and can't decide between the rigid 26" soon-to-be-SS, my newish nice hardtail or the old but recently rebuilt trance.

I'll take a spare set of wheels and slicks for riding around the city, but what would be the best all rounder? Guessing the hardtail makes the most sense... but from what i've seen of Stromlo etc it looks pretty full on and extra squish would be nice?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

al_ said:


> I'm sure it will be good. Just need to find a ratio that will work with 26" wheels.
> 
> Has anyone ridden much around Sydney/Canberra? I'm moving up soonish and can't work out which bike to take... i will only have room for one in a small apartment, and can't decide between the rigid 26" soon-to-be-SS, my newish nice hardtail or the old but recently rebuilt trance.
> 
> I'll take a spare set of wheels and slicks for riding around the city, but what would be the best all rounder? Guessing the hardtail makes the most sense... but from what i've seen of Stromlo etc it looks pretty full on and extra squish would be nice?


I would say either the Hardtail or the duelly. Out of the 4 places I have ridden in Sydney, Appin was roughest/hardest and I was very happy riding it on my hardtail. Same as Majura in Canberra, the higher bits are quite rocky and ive had no problems there on the hardtail. Ridden Stromlo a few times but only on a duelly, most of the trails are actually quite smooth and would be nice and fast on a hardtail. That being said you can always have that little bit extra fun on the duelly. If you are going to be doing a bit on the road then maybe take the hardtail??


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

al_ said:


> I'm sure it will be good. Just need to find a ratio that will work with 26" wheels.
> 
> Has anyone ridden much around Sydney/Canberra? I'm moving up soonish and can't work out which bike to take... i will only have room for one in a small apartment, and can't decide between the rigid 26" soon-to-be-SS, my newish nice hardtail or the old but recently rebuilt trance.
> 
> I'll take a spare set of wheels and slicks for riding around the city, but what would be the best all rounder? Guessing the hardtail makes the most sense... but from what i've seen of Stromlo etc it looks pretty full on and extra squish would be nice?


32/16 or 17. I was using 35/18 because it was the "magic" number, no tensioner needed!

Don't know about Stromlo, I've rallied there a lot but not ridden.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. Chris - 32 16 sounds like a pretty good start. I can picture what that will be like from my road SS, and it seems realistic for dirt. I'll let you all know how i go.

Ben - that is exactly what i was after. I still hold out some hope of being able to take a second bike, but if i can't i think the hardtail is the way to go. I have family just north of Canberra where i hope to spend a bit of time early on, so it makes sense to pack a bike for those conditions. I'm looking forward to riding some new places - it seems like there are no shortage of trails up there.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

FWIW al, I loved all of Canberra's trails on my single speed.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

I might end up taking two bikes, and leaving the dually at my cousin's place just north of canberra. That way i can use it when i'm down there, but won't have it in my way in what is likely to be a small apartment. 

I'm pretty tempted to take the rigid SS for riding around the city and local trails. I love the simplicity of the SS i ride everyday now. It just isn't versatile enough to justify bringing if i can only have one bike.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Quick lap of Manly Dam this morning (about 10.30am). Quite a few people out. 

Managed an OTB on a not very hard bit. Brain explosion I think.

Fell off the side of a rock ledge I was trying to ride up: made it to the top but stalled and went over sideways!

On the plus side, rode down a section that's had me a little spooked til now.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

bloodpuddle said:


> On the plus side, rode down a section that's had me a little spooked til now.


Well done, its nice when you overcome something like that, just dont let it get the better of you again, I did that once and it took me ages to get over it again. What are the trail conditions like there? There may be a chance I will be riding there next weekend.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Ben_M said:


> Well done, its nice when you overcome something like that, just dont let it get the better of you again, I did that once and it took me ages to get over it again. What are the trail conditions like there? There may be a chance I will be riding there next weekend.


Thanks - very satisfying. And like always, I find myself thinking "that wasn't so hard, why didn't I just do it to start with instead of letting it get inside my head?"

Trail was pretty dry but not sandy, and in great nick overall I thought.

Would love to get back there for a ride next weekend too, but am probably going to use up my free-time quota doing the Tama-Clovelly swim.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

One solitary picture from today's ride, but that's only because it was too wet to handle the camera.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Stevob said:


> One solitary picture from today's ride, but that's only because it was too wet to handle the camera.


Great shot. Especially if you got it with a phone!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks. I did use the p&s for that, but it was too wet to get it out again after, was what I meant. I was grateful it was relatively in focus, because the shutter speed was 1/15 second (because it was so dark) and my heart rate was still up a little, so the hands were hard to keep still.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Stevob said:


> and my heart rate was still up a little, so the hands were hard to keep still.


Need to throw some beta blockers in with the GUs, just like the winter biathlon guys...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

lol, I think the only time my heart rate will get _that_ low is 2 seconds before I die.


----------



## adsumum (Apr 27, 2010)

Hit Silvan Yesterday arvo, had stopped raining but the over hanging bush's certainly got you wet...... Coffee at the COG on the way home was extra nice!!! only 20 k in my own time too, was nice and relaxing


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

I rode here. Mount Nebo in Brisbane via Scrub Road. The rain has taken a toll on the trails though.
This a waterhole on one of the trails. There are supposedly Platypus living in it.
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/oC53C97O019lmjkoVFxz-g?feat=directlink
This landslide is about most of the way down a fast fire road descent. It got even hairier at the base with heaps of washouts and holes.
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/AnDc-WJcm40wFvqLyOcf1A?feat=directlink
There is a full ride report here


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like a great area for a spin wingy.


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

chumbox said:


> Looks like a great area for a spin wingy.


Yeah mate. Massive scope for riding. You can go down into Gap Creek and do a heap of single track to if you have the legs. Some of the trails are a bit worse for wear but mostly it is still good to go. I have done 100+k's in there with only riding one trail more than once. It had over 3000m of climbing though!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Over 3000m of climbing in 100kms! That rivals the Otway Odyssey.

Nice creek









Now _that's _a rut









edit...pics still not showing for me , other than in the links


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Starting a short-term job in the Yarra Valley on the 14th. Is there anywhere i need to check out before the 70 hour weeks start?

Haven't been on the mtb in ages, but my current job workplace just gave me a CRC voucher as a farewell gift. Thinking a pair of Hope hubs and some nice rims might be in order for my hardtail.


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

Stevob said:


> Over 3000m of climbing in 100kms! That rivals the Otway Odyssey.
> 
> Nice creek
> 
> ...


Yeah I had to put the links in as the embed didn't work.
I reckon I could scare even you Steve around here. There is a loop called the Super V and it has about 900m climbing in a 26km loop. I have done repeats of it to prepare for some races in the past. It is predominantly fire road riding though. Some people don't like that but I like being off the road and in the bush so it's great. The fire roads are not your average graded jobby either. More like fire breaks than roads. 
If anyone is up this way I am more than happy to show you around. Winter is definitely the best time as you can get some really good long rides in.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

If I get the chance to get up there again, I guarantee I'll bring the bike and would love to take on the challenge.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone want a cromo 29er fork? We took a gamble on the steerer being long enough for a mates bike and got it wrong... 

It is going to be cheap - like any offer gets it!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

what length is the steerer?


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Stevob said:


> what length is the steerer?


It is about 170mm.

It is a shame about the steerer as it feels quite nice and light.










Still, i bought a new white brothers carbon fork to make up for it...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks like a Vassago Odis fork. Shame I don't need another steel 29er fork though. Just curious.

Enjoy the White Brothers fork.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Greetings from sunny Scotland.

It's been forever since i've posted in here, so i thought it was about time that I put something up.

Yesterday me and some guys went to Glentress, which is part of the 7 Stanes in the south of Scotland. Unfortunately, the weather forecast wasn't really looking to be in our favour, with heavy snow falls and rain, but we thought we'd give it a crack anyway. Luckily it only snowed a little while we were riding and the snow was only thick at the summit, which made it fun but hard to climb, but very, very sketchy at the start of the descent, sliding through berms Sam Hill style, but not by choice.

Glentress is amazing!!! It has been rated as one of the best, if not the best trail centre in the uk and others say the world. All i'll say is that it is the best place i've ridden and easily the most satisfying and enjoyable ride of my life. Can't wait to go back!!

On the day we did the Red and Blue routes, which is really only the tip of the iceberg. Nicely technical in places, but just fast and flowing and challenging where it should be. The name of the descent is Spooky Wood, i've linked a video of it for you to check out if you want, just picture it with snow though. AMAZING!!!


From Glentress

My mates new Orange P7, bloody awesome bike.


From Glentress

Climbing to the summit.


From Glentress

Still going up.


From Glentress

Going up still, but getting more snowy now.


From Glentress

Halfway up.


From Glentress

Really slippery now, but buckets of fun.


From Glentress

Getting foggy.


From Glentress


From Glentress

Starting the descent.


From Glentress

Glamour shot.


From Glentress

2 foot drop to very sketchy landing and stupidly slippery run out.


From Glentress

Clean up time.






This is just a taster of Spooky Wood, but you get the picture.

Sorry for the epic post.

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Mount Buller*

Awesome pics Wal! Good to see some different trails.

John and I did a ride at Mt Buller on the friday before 'Bike Buller'
A loop out to Stonefly and back.
I ran out of card space, John took a heap more pics, hopefully he will post some up.
The fungi was the brightest red I've ever seen!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Loving the look of those trails hud. Good to see it coming along over there.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

You fellas are making me very jealous right about now.

Nice pics Wal & Hud.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice work boys, both of those trails look like fun. A mate of mine did quite a few of the 7 staines when he was over there a few years ago and rated them very highly. However he didnt ride there in the snow, that must be something different.

Hud, what were your thoughts on Stonefly? Ive herd good things.

I did a final hitout before the capital punishment on the weekend. A 3hr ride to Pommi and back. I have not been on the bike as much as I would like the past 3 weeks so it is going to be a struggle in Canberra this weekend. I think I will have to call on all of my ability to struggle and survive at the same time. I have been helped out by a 10k flat road/path section being put in place at the 60k mark so that should be good for recovery. Anyway, im really looking forward to my first 100ker in 2 years, bring on the pain!!!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I really loved Stonefly Ben. In fact I loved all the trails there. They were very well groomed in prep. for Bike Buller. The flora and panoramic views are fantastic. Moreso after a wet summer. It was great to be cruising and stopping whenever we felt like it. The trails are physically difficult, the climbs are steep and long. It didn't help that I havn't done much on the bike in the last 6 weeks. The downs are rocky and great fun.
That said they are not trails I'd like to race on. Limited overtaking opportunities and freight trains a-plenty (I'm guessing) IMO you are going to miss half of what is good at Buller if you are racing. Do Stonefly with some mates and stop regulary and 'smell the roses'.

Another highlight that I forgot to mention was the Mansfield mtb park. As luck would have it the trailhead was only about half a km from our house. (A little way along Riflebutts rd.) A good half hour loop that is still being built. Toilets and signage to be going in there soon according to the LBSG. So if you are spending a few days at Buller, Mansfield is certainly a good place to stay. Plenty of cafe's ( try The Produce Store) and a place to go for a blat in the evenings! 

Anyway, a long meandering climb with a few downs and flats to get the breath back made for a pleasant climb up the hill (on the south side of town.) Narrow trails with a Silvan-ish feel to them, but more open and no logs.  I couldn't find the descent to complete the loop but luckily on our last ride there we ran into 3 locals (Bockie and Bockie and Rod) who showed us the disconnected downhill part of the loop. Some nice drops and wall rides. The loop may even be complete by now as there was only a tiny bit not built. 
One of the Bockie's works for World Trail(?) and has been working on the Buller trails. Good to chat. 
'Twas a great weekend.

Added the pic of John's car with our bikes on the roof near Alexandra, it looks awesome!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Did you do Klingsporn Hud? Easily one of the most awesome trails I've ridden ... but I hear people say that about Stonefly too. I guess I like the fact that Klingsporn goes for so long downhill.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

No, we basically went out to SF and back, via all the singletracks. Klingsporn - one day.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Cowpat & I were talking about getting back up there before it gets too cold & wet, perhaps doing SF and a few shuttle runs down Klingsporn. We should try and make it happen.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

some awesome looking trails guys


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Cowpat & I were talking about getting back up there before it gets too cold & wet, perhaps doing SF and a few shuttle runs down Klingsporn. We should try and make it happen.


This Saturday to Buller? "Partly Cloudy, 11 degrees." Can you drive?

Anyone else innerested? "Only riders with bikes that weigh more than 15 kg need apply." 

iRide is Sunday only this week, maybe another week for that?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> This Saturday to Buller? "Partly Cloudy, 11 degrees." Can you drive?
> 
> Anyone else innerested? "Only riders with bikes that weigh more than 15 kg need apply."
> 
> iRide is Sunday only this week, maybe another week for that?


Hmm ... wife organised a skip before I had time to plan anything, so that's my weekend of potential travel gone. To be honest I'm not phased - I think I want to wait till I've mounted the Minions before I head back to Buller or tackle iRide. The Michelins have turned to crap.

Once I've got said tyres I'll def be looking for a sunny weekend to head up there, and will be happy to drive (one bike will have to go in back with seats down).


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

You'll be very happy with the grip of the Minions. Ridge Road and the Youies (when it reopens) will never be the same again.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Canberra and the Capital Punishment. What a freekin awesome day on the bike, even if I did struggle to breath by the end. I was really looking forward to this event, all I wanted to do was finish so I didnt care how fast I was going, how many people were passing me, as long as I was moving in a forward direction I was happy. I was taking this race so seriously that I strapped my point and shoot camera to my back pack and took a few shots along the way.

6am I was picked up by my mate and his brothers at old parliament house so it was a very early start. We got to the starting area, unpacked the truck, set up the bikes and made our way to the starting area where were saw the Elite and 1st wave riders ready to leave.

Bad photo of the Elite riders.










Dilan Cooper (Trek) who was to cross the line first in 3hrs 40mins (for 90ks, 10ks were untimed)










I was due to start in the 7th and last wave but by the time the 5th wave had left there were less than 100 people left (there were 170 who were suppose to start in my wave) so most people including myself started in the next wave. I wanted to have a good run into the first bit of single track so when the gun went off I found myself leading 100+ people through the early ks in Kowan forest. I wasn't going very hard but I felt myself breathing a bit heavy so I dropped back a bit and let a few people by. Knowing that this section is going to be part of the Mont I was very keen to see what it was like and it was fantastic!!!! There was a long 3k single track section that was just sooo good, even if I was being held up a little. So looking forward to the Mont now  .

We left the newer part of Kowan and into Central and then Western Kowan. I had herd that the trails here had been ruined but that person was wrong, they were great, and there was so much of it. It had me grinning from ear to ear. By now it was also becoming a bit of a social ride and I was having some good chats to people along the fire road sections.

Cruising through Kowan.










Before I knew it I had been going for an hour and I had already done 20ks. I was also getting knocked around a bit, the hardtail is much faster but not as easy on the body.

Through the first feedzone, past the kart track that I use to race at and into the Defence land section. Once we passed through the big barbed wire fence we found ourselves on some grassed trails which would take us around the airport and to Majura road. Yes grass can be energy sapping but this was worse, it was clumpy grass which I found very rough on the hardtail. It seemed to go on for ever and I spent the whole time looking for a smooth line.

Defiantly not my favourite section










We then crossed Majura road and then headed towards Mt Ainslie and the only real climb in the first 85ks. Then it was time to drop into Majura Pines and have some fun. Its interesting to see how differently you ride when you already have 50ks under the belt and know you have 50 more to go. I stopped at the feed zone here to fill up on water and have a bite to eat and I have to say, these were the best feed zones I have ever had. Lollies, watermelon, bananas, fruit buns, they had everything!! I had to control myself otherwise I would have eaten way too much.

Climbing back to the top of Majura was not as bad as I thought and then we hit the 60k mark and the untimed section. The organisers decided that instead of skirting around the city on the side of a highway we should just go straight through it. Obviously to would have been impossible to close off all the major roads that we crossed so racing stopped and we had 45mins to compete the 9.5ks to the base of Black Mountain.

The back streets of Ainslie (I think)










Waiting for a green light at Northborne Av










The clock started ticking again when we got to the base of Black Mountain. There were about 20 people sitting down just before the timing mat resting waiting for their 45mins to be up but I rode straight through, I don't like stopping. Fortunatly the organisers had us going over the saddle of Black Mountain so the climb wasn't as bad as it sounds. The undulating and steep downhill fire roads on the other side were a hoot and we also had some nice views out to the West. A little more bike path action lead us to the final feed zone at around 78ks.

Another bit of bike pathage.










Wazza would be proud as this section was part of his fave BNT, it was very open and had some nice views.










With Black mountain behind and Stromlo coming into view it was a nice feeling, so time for a self portrait.










A guy that I had seen lots on the track caught up to me on the last bit of bike path before Stromlo and we had a good chat to get us to the base of Stromlo. There was around 17ks of riding to be done at Stromlo and we had really had it easy since leaving Majura at the 60k mark so I was not sure how Stromlo was going to treat me, and, it wasn't good. Kowan, Majura and that dam grassy track had beaten me up a lot and it was starting to feel like my back was bruised and I was finding it harder to breath. This is what made me DNF the Highland Fling in 2007 and I was not going to let it stop me this time. It was hurting a lot and making the climb up Stromlo very tough. I was feeling every single bump and I was making a lot of painful noises on some sections to let out some strain. I also had to stop every now and then just to get my breath back as I couldn't take big breaths. I did have one thing in my favour, my legs were in good shape so I was able to get out of the saddle and power through hard sections fast just so I could get though them faster. Finally go to the top and I tried my best to enjoy skyline and berm track before heading back out towards the back corner of Stromlo for the final loop. I knew the last section pretty well so I was just waiting for the last descent to arrive so I could enjoy the ride back to the finish. I was greeted at the finish by the family, it took a few minutes before I got my breath back and was able to talk well. I got some energy drink into me, caught up with a couple of the riders I met on course and then stumbled to the car to go and get some lunch.

Finished!!!










Greeted by my #1 fan










I think ill be buzzing from this race for a while, so many great trails and lots of good company (and not much climbing). I so glad I made it to the end, especially since I had no fitness what so ever at the beginning of the year. Its good to feel fit again.

P.S. Ive already been to the doctor about my breathing issue and im getting tests done tomorrow.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Ben, sounds like you need a nice steel-framed 29er!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome write up Ben. Well done on finishing. Back soreness is a ***** on the bike.

Love the last pic especially mate.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I did a solo ride on Sunday out at the new stuff. Did the entire lower and upper loops all in the usual direction, and timed myself from leaving the car, to returning to it. 1:37:38 was the time. Way quicker than what I expected, but I only stopped for less than 30 seconds in total for the whole ride.

Felt good, but I was a little cautious in places because I didn't have my pump, and my rear tyre was under inflated a little.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Excellent writeup Ben, congrats on finishing.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Great race report Ben.
Good on 'ya for taking the photos. I know that if I took a camera I would intend to use it.....but I wouldn't, then regret it at the end!!
And you captured the high's and low's of a marathon event eloquently. The pain passes but the feeling of reward stays with you :thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Good stuff Ben, Capital Punishment is one I'd like to do sometime.
By the way we are doing a maintainence session in silvan tonight in honour of your visit, so you'd better come!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!

I guess ill see a few of you tomorrow (as long as the weather holds off)


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> I guess ill see a few of you tomorrow (as long as the weather holds off)


Ben, we missed you. What happened?  
Sure it was wet, very wet.....and I'm still washing clothes......and I woke with a head cold.....and the bike still needs cleaning, but it was fun! :thumbsup: 
6 of us ventured out after the usual 'will we, won't we' and the rain didn't stop all night. Plenty of laughs and the leeches had a great feed.
Catch you next time your down and enjoy the racing!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

It was a slow morning at the GP so I stayed and had a bit more fun. Also, its a bit hard rocking up to my firends place covered in mud, they live in an apartment so they dont exactly have somewhere to put your dirty stuff before you walk in. Yeah next time.

P.S. Anyone interested, my pics (of the GP) are here. Loading some more now.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Great pics Ben. Especially like the Porche on IMG_4979 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

First time out at St Andy since...spring? The trails were fantastic as was the company. Good fun riding some new trails out there too!
I was amazed at the good condition of all the traiils despite the wet summer with lots of torrential downpours.


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

.......Red Hill, according to Mr park ranger, illegal to the ride single track. Had fun before we were caught though.

Cheers.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought there was a club and everything down there who ride those trails? I've ridden the DH track at least 10 times and only seen other riders once. Must've been lucky.

Did they just kick you out?

My weekend ride consisted of taking my wife out for her 3rd mountain bike ride. She's getting faster without even knowing it - it's great to watch. I stuck with her 95% of the ride to encourage her and guider her through some basics. Occasionally I'd dart off on a detour to meet her further down the track - mainly to test out the new Maxxis Minions. It has to be said - they are night & day better than what I was running. It was like a whole new bike. Can't wait to push them further.


----------



## adsumum (Apr 27, 2010)

Hit the yarra valley on the road bike!!

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/75259127


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah we thought so too, a few of our group rode with the club, all 30 or so of them, the week before so as to get an idea of where the tracks were. Apparently very freindly, but with the huge group there was alot of stopping and starting waiting for the slower riders, so this week we thought we would head out by ourselves.

Rode a good 17 - 18 kms before the ranger found us. He explained that we were only allowed to ride on the vehicle tracks, and we needed to get off the single track. Pity cause there was some nice tracks to be enjoyed. Was very concerned about erosion and the spreading of some sort of tree killing fungus. He probably did more damage 4wding through the scrub to get to us than all 5 of us had done in a couple of hours. Looks like the club is riding illegally too. Did mention that there are plans for dedicated mountain bike trails:skep: Good of him to let us go without a fine though.

Cheers


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, a fine would've been pretty annoying. But at the same time, there are at least 5 entry points to those trails I know of - none of which have 'No Entry' or 'No Bicycles' written on them. Maybe some of them do now - did you see one? If not, I can't see how they can justify fining you.

Hope it all gets made legit one day. Awesome area with huge potential.


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

I did this. All the creeks are flowing, the grass is green and the wildlife is plentiful. It really 
is a top place to train!
http://grahamsvariedadventures.blogspot.com/2011/03/up-down-across-up-down.html


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

This is where we rode, first time ive tried to link a Garmin activity to a post. Hope it works. Cheers

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/75326776


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

First night ride of the year last night in preparation for the Mont next weekend. Night rides are fun!! Ive been doing lots of laps around Pommi (which now rocks) this year so I know all the rocks and trees very well. Its still very sketchy trying to ride at night at daylight pace!

This was also my first ride using ventolin. It didnt make me much faster but I wasnt puffing and panting like normal, it was a much more pleasant experience. Looks like I might be on a winner.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

sicwombat said:


> This is where we rode, first time ive tried to link a Garmin activity to a post. Hope it works. Cheers
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/75326776


The area near the lake is walkers only I believe.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

got out to Lake Mountain and Buxton on the Weekend
Loved Lake mountain , Buxton was a little mixed some of the middle bit was pretty pedestrian but it ended with a bang
LM was really nice and techy- lots of fun 
Weather was superb too


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Slow lap of the new stuff today. Lots of stops for maintenance etc, including one pinch flat.

However...

I tried a set of eggbeater pedals which I modified for a mate. I replaced the stock steel springs with some titanium ones from Germany. This eliminated all the play in the wings on the pedals, which was causing random and at times very inconvenient unclippings. The end result is totally amazing. Complete confidence in the pedals now, which has enabled me to give full effort when pulling up on the upstroke, and even on things like jumping, bunny hops, and trackstanding restarts uphills.

I can not believe how much my old pedals were holding me back on the hills. Oh, and my mate gave me this modified set (I fixed two of his sets) for my troubles.

Can't wait until Wednesday for my next fast lap out there to see if I can cut some time off my best. Weather's looking good too.


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

Went out to Silvan on Sat arvo for the first time. Jeez you guys must have thighs like tree trunks with those hills! Had a blast but might be time to resurrect the weight loss thread, lugging way too much up those hills!
Nice trails too, couldn't believe the condition they were in, thought it would be pretty wet up there.


----------



## sabresix (Dec 24, 2006)

Hit up the new trails at Buxton today. I had quite a blast; essentially similar to Forrest but slightly shorter.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Rode the small re-opened section of trail at Lysterfield Tues morning. Hello old friend. Wouldn't even know it was ever busted. Actually it could be even better than before.

Big ups to Lysty trail fairies.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*Mt. Buller*

I know this is very late notice but a few of us are heading up to Buller. Whether looks to be perfect! 
'Yonder hills are a callin'!! 
Any other 'takers' feel free to tag along.

On another note, rode Silvan last night on the 29er SS with the ratio at 32:20. Thought it would be painfully slow, but it ain't! The usual race up 'Bakers Dozen' was a breeze, if not a little 'spinny' in spots. This could just be my new 'best friend'


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Carver96er said:


> I know this is very late notice but a few of us are heading up to Buller. Whether looks to be perfect!
> 'Yonder hills are a callin'!!
> Any other 'takers' feel free to tag along.
> 
> On another note, rode Silvan last night on the 29er SS with the ratio at 32:20. Thought it would be painfully slow, but it ain't! The usual race up 'Bakers Dozen' was a breeze, if not a little 'spinny' in spots. This could just be my new 'best friend'


If i was in AUS. I'd love to! Thanks for teh invite


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

ilostmypassword said:


> If i was in AUS. I'd love to! Thanks for teh invite


Anytime :thumbsup:


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*Mt Buller*

Well the 'group' heading up to Buller got whittled down to just 3 of us, son Shaun, Aaron and myself. 
Fairly windy out in the open but other than that it was perfect riding whether. Only did 42km (1400m of climbing!! ) which included 2 laps of 'Stonefly' . The first lap was flowy and incedent free. We included the extra K or so to the top of Mt. Stirling, spectacular!!







Mt Buller resort in the background.









Once fatigue set in on lap 2, things (for me) started going pear shaped. 2 pinch flats on the front tyre (the only tyre of the 6 not tubeless!), and 2 little 'offs'  .
I took my 29er SS which was great, but I have to say the 96er is more at home with that type of riding (took the the 96er for the Bike Buller weekend).
Its a long way to go to turn over the pedals but the tracks are very rewarding and the alpine setting is spectacular! Can't wait till next time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks nice John, shame I had to work. Maybe next summer for me.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

We rode the Kow, another words we did the Mont. I was in a team of 4 guys. After doing part of the track in the Capital Punishment and I loved it so I was looking forward to it. I also knew that it was fairly rough so I was going to get punished. The track for me was ok for the first two laps but from then on I wasnt able to ride the bumps as well and keep momentum up so it didnt flow as well. The track also quickly turned from narrow single track to a rather wide track in many places, mainly due to the shear numbers of riders. It was also very dust from the very start. I loved my first night lap but suffered badly in my double stint over night. Managed to pull my ass out of bed the next morning to start my next lap as it started to sprinkle, then half way round it started to rain. The track was pretty good until the last 4ks when I could see it was starting to get very muddy, and basically from then on it got worse. Fortunately I didnt have to sample it again. It worked out that I would have had to go out again 20 mins before the finish. I got a lift with a mate who was in a different team and he was done and wanted to head. Our 4th rider was happy to take my spot and went out on our last lap to bring us home. We ended up with 23 laps and 20th out of about 180 in our category. We picked up 9 spots in the last 2 hrs from people pulling out early due to rain.

All in all a fun weekend!!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Well done Ben. Also saw your face in the latest AMB in the Wagga article, you were getting a few inches of air


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Rode the second Melbourne gravel grind on Sunday. 60 riders and great course through the Dandenongs, mostly on the Silvan - Wandin side. Only got through 42kms of the 63kms due to fatigue from lingering illness but whatever, great ride anyhow.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Forgot to attach these...


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

I did this. Working towards a 24 Hour in 5 weeks at my old nemesis course here in Brisbane. It beat the hell out me last year. It was a pretty uneventful race for me but the head space training was invaluable.
http://grahamsvariedadventures.blogspot.com/
By the way, that Gravel Grinder looked ace!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Buxton & Lake Mountain road trip*

We ventured up to Buxton and Lake Mountain again yesterday. Eleven riders started the day at Buxton, but we lost a few to other commitments during the day.

Meeting place was coffee at Beechworth Bakery in Healesville.










Then onto Buxton for some nice trails. We did the extended outer loop and then some went and did the short loop to experience the swooping trails down the gully again. Great fast fun.:thumbsup:























































Lunch in Marysville, where I forgot to take a photo, then up to Lake Mountain. The car's temperature gauge showed 5 degrees, but the breeze made it feel cooler than that. Some felt it more than others.

The trails were as much fun as last, year, if not more so. No ice to contend with yesterday, but plenty of mud. I'd imagine it takes a lot longer to dry out up here. It was nice mud to ride in anyway, not sticky and you could control front and rear slides at the same time with no problem. We did the main track 7 for the first loop, then for the second we took the short detour onto track 8, where there were some really nice obstacles with drops and rocky lines to contend with. Awesome fun.



















'Twas a great day out with a great (albeit smelly with questionable noises) bunch of fellas.


----------



## adsumum (Apr 27, 2010)

While out on a road bike ride i noticed some single trail along the edge of the road, assume the crew from MCC haave been quite busy, here is a nearly 15k loop you could add to buxton and lake mountain.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/81414614


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

I was time poor today so went out to Lysterfield to check the new pump track and dirt jumps. Hats off to the crew down there - it is a great facility for people to build skills on and help people move from basic singletrack to more flow, wheels in the air style riding. The jumps (which were unfinished and we didn't ride) are all tables with plenty of scope for progression - although not likely to be the favourite hangout for hardcores with only small-medium options. I think this is a positive as it should reduce the intimidation factor. Pump track is well built and with a little sculpting here and there will be very good. Some crew were mouthing off about the gravel that has been thrown on top but it forces you to be smooth and stop those tires from sliding.

Anyway enough critical info.....it was a bit of fun and I certainly enjoyed my hour or so there. If you're time poor, shoot down and take a look, it will improve your riding A LOT.

Looking forward to having some more time, pretty keen to take a look at buxton one of these days....


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

It's been a great weekend for me riding-wise. Buxton and Lake Mountain on saturday, both a first for me. Loved the tech nature of the trails. Good day out with the fellers too.
On Monday I did a big ride at Forrest on my way home from Apollo Bay. The southwest trails were a bit damp, the bermy one in particular. Red Carpet was better than I expected, the armouring is holding up well and adding a techincal dimension as new lines form. Only one or two bogs halfway down.
Yaugher was in perfect nick. Most of the area west of Marriners Run has been burnt in the last few weeks. It's been a severe burn with all the undergrowth gone and it's very black. However it has really opened up the trails and you can really see the lay of the land. I did Marriners, Foxtail, and then Vista, which I have only ever done once. Not sure about Vista, steep climbs and descents and VERY tight in places. it was good to do it again though. I found some sunnies on Vista and happened to catch the lady who dropped them whcih was good. I've finally ridden myself into a bit of form, I'll see how I go tonight. 

Edit: At the high point of Vista over the other side of the fence it looks the foundations of a signal tower are going in, lets hope so. They were in a tripod configuration, not sure if that is how they normally are.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Stevob said:


>


So - who was fastest through that bermed corner - which technique is best? Enquiring minds want to know.

Oh yeah - Kristian and I went for a ride out at St Andrews yesterday and checked out the old trails around Everard Track and Wallace Rd. In summary: pretty well overgrown with regrowth. Will need a little work at some stage.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

cowpat said:


> So - who was fastest through that bermed corner - which technique is best? Enquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Oh yeah - Kristian and I went for a ride out at St Andrews yesterday and checked out the old trails around Everard Track and Wallace Rd. In summary: pretty well overgrown with regrowth. Will need a little work at some stage.


Definitely Mitch, he was so fast that brakes were useless so he needed to use his left hand as an airbrake.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

cowpat said:


> So - who was fastest through that bermed corner - which technique is best? Enquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Oh yeah - Kristian and I went for a ride out at St Andrews yesterday and checked out the old trails around Everard Track and Wallace Rd. In summary: pretty well overgrown with regrowth. Will need a little work at some stage.


I reccommend having two hands on the bars for starters... 

So did you manage to bash your way through "Bundy link track' to Skyline road?


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud said:


> So did you manage to bash your way through "Bundy link track' to Skyline road?


We went down to the saddle to have a look but left it at that.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Since Lysty has been washed away been back exploring Birdlands Reserve. Turns out it's hidden 1-2km of single track is looking beautiful after the bad weather and is the best in the area. Inlcuding firetrail there is a good 10km of riding there now. Will post some pics next time I'm out.

It's no MTB park but it's local.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*More Scottish trails...*

Howdy team.

Hired a car with some mates yesterday and headed down south of Edinburgh to the are of Dumfries and Galloway for some trail sampling. The plan was to ride the morning in one place and then the afternoon in another. The two areas were Ae and Mabie, both a parts of the 7 Stanes.

Ae was crazy, extremely rocky and technical. Quite scary at times to be honest. Lots of hard climbing on shale and heaps of baby heads and large rocks everywhere. Bikes and riders took an absolute beating!!! As with most things the photos haven't done it justice and in the really tough areas I wasn't going to stop and take some pics.

Mabie was also pretty rocky, but with amazing flow and some really buff sections of single track thrown in for good measure.

We only did about 50km in the end, but it was the hardest 50km i've ever done.


From Ae & Mabie


From Ae & Mabie


From Ae & Mabie


From Ae & Mabie


From Ae & Mabie


From Ae & Mabie


From Ae & Mabie


From Ae & Mabie


From Ae & Mabie


From Ae & Mabie


From Ae & Mabie


From Ae & Mabie


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

That looks amazing Wal. Nice pics.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice Wal, looks warm too.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> Nice Wal, looks warm too.


Cheers mate.

Yeah it was pretty warm, a roasting 13 degrees.....  Somehow we were all feeling the heat though.


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks awesome mate....look how dry those trails are! One day..............I hope AV doesn't see what you were doing to that rock - she might get a bit jealous!


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

These photos make you just want to get out and ride your bicycle. Looks awesome !!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Cheers for the positive feedback guys. It's pretty special over here, i will miss it like crazy once i'm back in oz.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Did the Dirtworks 100 on the weekend in St Albans, Sydney. The final of my 'big 3' events for the beginning of the year, and it turned out to be one of my most enjoyable days on the bike. It had been raining on and off all week so it was going to be a little bit wet and there were calls made that you would go through 100 pairs of brake pads during the race. As it turned out it was a bit muddy in places but overall pretty good, the rain stayed away and we had clear blue skies most of the day.

I had never ridden here and I was expecting a very rough course but there were only a few rough rocky sections, lots of little technical climbs which were a lot of fun, but also hard when walkers decide they need to walk on the main clear line :madman: . Some great views over the surrounding areas gave you something to take your mind off the pain that you were going through.

Early on I lost the use of the big gear at the rear and by half way gear 2 wasnt doing so well either. 50ks done and I felt ok, my back was playing up a bit but I was wary of it and taking care by keeping out of the saddle in the rough stuff. The super fast and techy descent down settlers road was fun, especially having to go off line to over take. Next was the famous bridge, and of course










The guy in front of me didnt and that put me off a bit, but I straightened up and made it no worries. After a bit of bitumen I got the biggest slap in the face ever. I had just started the final last climb, I didnt know the track so I had no idea what was ahead when an SES volunteer said "13ks to the highest point", I nealy died, not what you want to hear after 75ks of riding. Anyway I put my head down and chugged my way up the hill. I was starting to loose gear 3 so I had to walk a couple of steeper sections but I made sure I rode everything else. The views from up the top over the valley where St Albans was stunning. I then started the descent down and the final section was orgasmic!!! Very steep a little rough and with waters bars about 1.5m high. Put a massive smile on my face. All was left was some smooth roads back to St Albans.



















I had spent most of the last 30ks by myself and it felt great, just me, my bike and some nice trails for a 100k ride. This was also my first Marathon event using an asthma puffer and I think it might have help with this issues that I had at the Capital Punishment, I could actually breath AND talk after this one. I crossed the line with a time of 7h 25m which was pretty close the what I expected. It was just a really great day to be riding a bike:thumbsup:


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Ben_M said:


> Did the Dirtworks 100 on the weekend in St Albans, Sydney. The final of my 'big 3' events for the beginning of the year, and it turned out to be one of my most enjoyable days on the bike. It had been raining on and off all week so it was going to be a little bit wet and there were calls made that you would go through 100 pairs of brake pads during the race. As it turned out it was a bit muddy in places but overall pretty good, the rain stayed away and we had clear blue skies most of the day.
> 
> I had never ridden here and I was expecting a very rough course but there were only a few rough rocky sections, lots of little technical climbs which were a lot of fun, but also hard when walkers decide they need to walk on the main clear line :madman: . Some great views over the surrounding areas gave you something to take your mind off the pain that you were going through.
> 
> ...


Top job Ben!!!

I've always wanted to try that bridge ride, well done for making it.

Wal.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

waldog said:


> Top job Ben!!!
> 
> That i've always wanted to try that bridge ride, well done for making it.
> 
> Wal.


Thanks mate, its fun, way better than that crap you're riding over there 

Just a note to anyone that may try it in the future, dont put it in granny :nono: ....... Everyone that did got very wet, speed is your friend!!


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Top effort Ben. :thumbsup: 
I've been feeling a little flat lately and reading your post (with a 5'zees in hand) got the enthusiasm going.
Thank god your out and about doing some riding and reporting on it as it would be a pretty quite place to visit here without it.
Waldog reporting on his Scotish adventures just leaves me feeling glum. It just looks like such a 'sweet' riding destination. How dare you remind us of what we are missing out on  
Winters' on the doorstep and everyone seems to be hibernating already. Lets hear some stories/news folks while I put another log on the fire!!


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Well done Ben, and Waldog. An inspirational couple of posts .


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Did a roll along the yarra and a couple of of laps of the loop on the SS this arvo. I was struggling badly, but there is definite potential there. Took a lap to get the tensioner working right and got stung a few times hitting steep bits without enough momentum, but it is good fun.

It is great out there now though, with lots of grip and no puddles. There are some monster ruts but they are quite entertaining and a bit of a technical feature.

Now I just need to do that everyday for a month and I might not feel as bad as i do now... a couple of months off has taken its toll.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Great stuff Ben. Well done mate.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

You know its cold when dew starts forming on your handle bars while riding out the the trails..... Glad I pushed the ride back 2 hrs to 9am, it would have been -3 if I had left at 7!

Thats probably the most exciting my ride yesterday got. It was too cold for my joints to be working and along with lots of travel in the brake leavers and a cleat that kept on popping out it was a bit of a nervous ride. Have to get use to it, it going to be cold for awhile.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

That sounds fun. The cold does change everything - i much prefer it, but the mud is an issue. 

Still, did a decent ride out to Warrandyte this morning and sections of the Yarra trails were ok. Stayed on the main path mostly and tried to keep the HR up, but couldn't help but sneak off a few times. It seems like a long time since i had a properly dry ride... The dry bit late last summer seemed to coincide with my time off the bike.

Heading up to Canberra for a bit soon. Anyone know how the trails up there are looking?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I rode St Andrews on friday. Managed to luck out with a mostly dry ride from about 9. Except for a few big puddles and the odd wet patch the trails were very good, even after all of wednesday and thursdays rain. I'll certainly be heading out there a lot more this winter as it'll be the 'dry' spot to ride. Nice bits of bridging over the ditch at the bottom of Mitchell's track and also halfway down the 'Motchalls descent'. Fun to ride through the water running over the broken concrete bridge in Rob Roy too.  
Really enjoyed the ride!


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Good to see a few rides happening this weekend! It's been v quiet in here..

I headed to Harcourt with a girlfriend to checkout the Bress Xpress ride at Bress Wines. Was run by The Bike Vault @ Castlemaine.

Low key, no fuss, grassroots event with a mix of abilities.. It was a lot of fun and we got to drink (good) wine at the end! It was my first ride since February and a good confidence booster..



There were a few MTB Orienteering ppl there and I had a good chat to them, it sounds interesting - anyone tried MTBO?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

MTBO was suggested to me by a mate of mine a while back. Never did anything about it, and neither did he.

So was that your first ride since Feb, or your first event since then MrsH?


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

I did a little race over the weekend. Fun times! I put the blog link in if anyone is interested.
http://grahamsvariedadventures.blogspot.com/


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Brilliant effort wingy. Well done. :thumbsup: Kudos for stopping to help the lad on the first lap.

I've read half so far, and will read the rest after work. Good read.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the 'write-up' wingy, really great reading :thumbsup: .
Interested to know if you had done anything different, could you - or do you think - you could have ridden without the sleep-stop? Baring more training, is there any '1%ers' that could have made a difference?


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

Carver96er said:


> Thanks for the 'write-up' wingy, really great reading :thumbsup: .
> Interested to know if you had done anything different, could you - or do you think - you could have ridden without the sleep-stop? Baring more training, is there any '1%ers' that could have made a difference?


Thanks for the responses guys! 
There were a lot of 1%ers. I don't have any regrets about what I did or how I did it but there were certainly quite a few areas I could improve. Getting a good nights sleep before the race was a big one. I was tired before I even hit the start line due to some shenanigans with kids the night before. Also better clothing for the night laps. I was freezing a couple of times and that took away energy to ride. It was all about the wicking of sweat as the gear kept me warm when riding but when I stopped to get food and water on board the next 10 minutes were awful. Maybe merino wool gear?
Now the sleep stop. I reckon I would have ended up a statistic if not for the break. I know I could have ridden as the body was willing but my mind was wandering and playing tricks on me. 
Believe it or not training time has been really short this year. I have done more intensity work as that's all I have had time for with only a few big rides thrown in. At least it has left me wanting to ride more rather than less. Perhaps a bit more commitment to the sessions before the next one will see me with a bit more top end when it's time to chase a few places in the last 6 hours. 
Biggest lesson though, positive outlook. If you want to ride, you will.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Stevob said:


> MTBO was suggested to me by a mate of mine a while back. Never did anything about it, and neither did he.
> 
> So was that your first ride since Feb, or your first event since then MrsH?


I've done one bike path 'epic' of 42 km  otherwise first ride.. been a bit 'meh' about it all, and busy..

I think MTBO could be fun, am a rally navigator so that part appeals (would have a definite advantage over Andrew!)

http://www.vicorienteering.asn.au/mtbo/

Wingy - great race report.. Hope you make it to Forrest for Jeep 24, it's a great event.

If anyone is interested A is riding @ Silvan on Sunday - leaving Cog at 10am.


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

MrsH said:


> Wingy - great race report.. Hope you make it to Forrest for Jeep 24, it's a great event.
> 
> .


Plans are afoot! I would really like to head down for it. A few people from up here did it last year and were very complimentary of the race and organisation. We'll see.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

MrsH said:


> I think MTBO could be fun, am a rally navigator so that part appeals (would have a definite advantage over Andrew!)
> 
> .


Graham Wallis (aka Noddy) does quite a bit of MTBO stuff, and loves the "rally navigation" aspect. Much like his rally stuff - hates the speed stuff, loves the nav stuff.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

I think the consensus that MTBO is a "bearded" sport. I worked with a woman whose husband does all the events and he filled me in a bit.

G Wal is desperate for us all to do an event though Chris. He keeps telling me he will get you along so I may as well come too. I'm usually just vague and non-committal and don't hear any more about it. I assume he gets a similar response from you...?


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Wacko Jacko is (was?) mtbo oz champ so you do need to be fit. I think it would be fun but they're always 6pm on a Saturday - bad time for me.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

I've got no doubt they are fit. I think i might just be jaded from other orienteering style events. Even (especially?) the car ones seem to attract the beardstrokers. 

The good weather looks to be over anyway. I've had a great time on the bike this week - looks like it will be more of a challenge to get motivated now with rain/showers forecast until next weekend.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Al, I understand your hesitance.. Every time I competer or official at an HRA event I struggle to know wether they are serious or taking the p*ss with the whole "Tally ho old chaps" type sentiment..  

Judging by the traffic through town it's been busy @ Lake Mountain/Buxton today - plenty of bikes on cars heading through... I said to A earlier that if my bike comes in this week we may fit in one last ride @ LM before the snow arrives.. then I checked the weather forecast for this week.. :madman:


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Had an awful ride yesterday. Didn't get rained on, but had 35kms of massive headwind riding into/across the city to collect a car. Even staying off the singletrack i got covered in mud... Looking forward to months of this. 

The chainguide on the 1x9 isn't really working either. Can anyone recommend something for a light XC bike? It had a derailleur style one, but it was difficult to get lined up and rubbed. Are any of the BB mounting ones better than others?


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

My e13 XCX works really well


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

casnell said:


> My e13 XCX works really well


Thanks. It looks similar to what i was using, but with a bb mount which should work better.

Do you use an outboard bearing bb?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

No ride today. Getting a new kitchen installed at home, so have to be there for tradies coming and going.

A real pain in the bum because I've just got my new wheelset ready to ride. Crest rims, DT Swiss Revolution spokes fr/rr and TWE hubs, all hand built by Greg from TWE in Sydney. Nice and light at around 1600g for the set, minus skewers and rotors. Test mounted the tyres yesterday, without sealant and they inflated nicely, bead seated, and held air for a few hours. Got some Stan's sealant and mounted the new Racing Ralphs no issues with my small hand pump.

Put them on the bike and tested it out up and down my street. Amazingly responsive.:thumbsup: I can really notice the loss of weight on the bike. Accelerates like a rocket under any power now.

Pics tomorrow. Nothing special, all black.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Crest rims, DT Swiss Revolution spokes fr/rr and TWE hubs, all hand built by Greg from TWE in Sydney. Nice and light at around 1600g for the set, minus skewers and rotors. Test mounted the tyres yesterday, without sealant and they inflated nicely, bead seated, and held air for a few hours. Got some Stan's sealant and mounted the new Racing Ralphs no issues with my small hand pump.
> 
> Put them on the bike and tested it out up and down my street. Amazingly responsive.:thumbsup: I can really notice the loss of weight on the bike. Accelerates like a rocket under any power now.
> 
> Pics tomorrow. Nothing special, all black.


Sounds like some sweet light wheels man. Nice work. I got out for a spin in some mud this morning, was very therapeutic.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

*New Carge frame 1x9 first ride at Daisy Hill*

Got out for a ride at Daisy Hill (SE QLD) yesterday  rode for two hours and had a blast. Wanted to try the new Charge Duster frame I got last week. Rides really nice and takes me back to the 1990's when I started out riding steel mtb's.
May even go back to a nice steel rigid fork seeing as I have the Geax Sedona 2.25 tyres :thumbsup:
Tried a 1x 9 setup and made my own chain keeper out of a reflector bracket and rack fittings, never threw the chain and next to no rubbing considering the mud


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

al_ said:


> Had an awful ride yesterday. Didn't get rained on, but had 35kms of massive headwind riding into/across the city to collect a car. Even staying off the singletrack i got covered in mud... Looking forward to months of this.
> 
> The chainguide on the 1x9 isn't really working either. Can anyone recommend something for a light XC bike? It had a derailleur style one, but it was difficult to get lined up and rubbed. Are any of the BB mounting ones better than others?


How about something like this?
I used a reflector bracket and mounted rack brackets together and it works great.
First ride yesterday was two hours and no noise, no thrown chain, super lightweight and cheap :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work Shane.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

2nd place in the Forrest 6hr again (40+ solo male). Stuffed now. Write-up tomorrow. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

We for a bit of a cruse around Stromlo with a mate today. Since he is also an amateur photog I took the my DSLR and flash in the back pack.

As I was putting the camera in my pack I noticed something down the bottom










It was a sandwich that I made up for the Dirtworks 100 35 days ago, sorry if you are eating while reading this......

Anyway, it started off very foggy and very cold, just as well there is a nice long climb to warm up on.














































Closer to the top the sun was starting to show and the new observatory was glowing a little.










And by the time we got to the top it was clear










Time for some Pork Barrel fun!!



















Then back around the mountain to finish.










This was the first proper ride on the KHS all year and compared to the Norco HT ive been riding it was very different. The geometry felt so weird. The rear shock had died on it as well and this was the replacement shocks first hitout.










Fun times!!


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Stevob said:


> 2nd place in the Forrest 6hr again (40+ solo male). Stuffed now. Write-up tomorrow. Thanks for all the support.


Saw you a few times yesterday Steve. You were looking strong while i was there and your bike looked great in a sea of giant and specialized clones.

How downhill was the course in reality? That grind up the transition area looked tough for a few SSers with bigger gear. Six hours of laps is an epic effort regardless - congrats.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

shanesbw said:


> How about something like this?
> I used a reflector bracket and mounted rack brackets together and it works great.
> First ride yesterday was two hours and no noise, no thrown chain, super lightweight and cheap :thumbsup:


That is very neat - i haven't thought about my 1x9 bike recently, but might have a look this week. Thanks for the pic


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

al_ said:


> Saw you a few times yesterday Steve. You were looking strong while i was there and your bike looked great in a sea of giant and specialized clones.
> 
> How downhill was the course in reality? That grind up the transition area looked tough for a few SSers with bigger gear. Six hours of laps is an epic effort regardless - congrats.


Thanks Al. I get more strange looks than compliments on my bike, but it does stand out a bit. There was plenty of downhill, but as to what percentage of the lap, I don't know. I'll be back next year with some proper training/preparation/support hopefully.


----------



## ditchart (Oct 12, 2009)

Steve, I recognised you from your bike. You were still going strong in the last hour when I caught up to you. I mentioned I'd met you on my very first ride about 18 months ago with Hud & Co.before I got enough energy to pass you. And to put it in perspective, I was in a team of three on a dual suspension 3x10 bike. Fantastic effort from you.
We were only there to have fun and beat our mates team til we realised we were coming third. We then got our race face on but still only managed third for the 40+ team of 3.
Bloody good weekend. But what an ending with that down pour. Never stopped raining all the way back to Melbourne.

Cheers
Brett


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Ben_M said:


> Time for some Pork Barrel fun!!


Yiihaa! I've only been to Stromlo once but I sure remember Pork Barrel. :thumbsup:


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

al_ said:


> Had an awful ride yesterday. Didn't get rained on, but had 35kms of massive headwind riding into/across the city to collect a car. Even staying off the singletrack i got covered in mud... Looking forward to months of this.
> 
> The chainguide on the 1x9 isn't really working either. Can anyone recommend something for a light XC bike? It had a derailleur style one, but it was difficult to get lined up and rubbed. Are any of the BB mounting ones better than others?


Set this up a couple of weeks ago. A couple of rides around St Andrews in wet conditions and guide working well. Can't say the same about my legs after my first foray into the world of single front chainring!!!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Video of Pork Barrel from the weekend






Those that know the run might notice how rutted it has become after last years rain. It does slow you down a little and its not as fast and smooth like it use to be but all the same, its still fun.

Larger version here


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Good old Livingstone, nothing turns your legs into dead weight like it does, not even the dirtworks 100 I did the other week. Rocky, rutted, steep and lots of lung busting gullies. Tried to capture it all in this video. Stuck the camera right on the back of a helmet for the first time and I think it looks good.






The new code doenst like my videos so here is the link to youtube


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Brilliant work Ben. Tell those fellas that they need to keep up with you when you're using the rearwards shot. First song sounds a bit like Rise Against? Who is it? I like it.

Nice trails too.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Brilliant work Ben. Tell those fellas that they need to keep up with you when you're using the rearwards shot. First song sounds a bit like Rise Against? Who is it? I like it.
> 
> Nice trails too.


Thanks Steve. Mick had the camera on his helmet but the wide angle lens makes it look further away than what it is. For instance at around the 2.20 mark im just over 1m away from Mick but it looks further. I think the fact the you cant see the rear wheel of the rider with the camera makes it look further away as well.

The Band you are after is Children Collide.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

cool. ta.


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

I did the final race of the Enduro series up here in sunny Brisbane on Sunday. It seemed a few people enjoyed my last race report so here's the link to the new one. While I had a couple of small issues and didn't finish as well as I had hoped I still managed to hold onto the 4th place in the series overall. (40+ category!) 
My plan now is to go to Forrest for the Jeep. I only hope they confirm the venue soon. Anyway...
http://grahamsvariedadventures.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Had a ride at Wingello in the Southern Highlands yesterday, I was interested in riding there as the only times I have ridden there in the past have been in the Highland Fling from 06-08. I didnt really think much of the trails so I thought id better give them a proper go without having 40ks under my belt and worrying about the next 70.

Before I got to the single track I had to face 'The Wall'. A short steep fire road that you have to be on your game to get. Like my past 3 attempts I failed  I just didnt have it in me. The first section of single track didnt do much for me but there were some good bits in the other sections which were a bit hard to enjoy in the fling with so many other on the trail.

Not my favorite place to ride but it was still an enjoyable 1hr 50.

A few stills from the video.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Had the same impression when riding Wingello, just not that good. 
I know that steep climb at the start, think I may have cleaned it.
That 2nd pic is the Great Wall section? I recall that the dirt was really grainy and the front would wash out all over the place. 
Enjoyable enough but would hardly bother going back.

BTW I'm real keen to have a baby so I can ride heaps more cool mtb destinations than I did pre-baby...(Like you)


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

When you have a kid, Hud, you can ride really cool places - like to Coles and back as I did this afternoon!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I rode from Candlebark to the Templestowe hillclimb (a.k.a. The Wall) and back along the river with Sal. Was a great arvo ride in great weather. That hillclimb is a monster. Not very long, but the steepest thing I've ever cleaned.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Hud said:


> Had the same impression when riding Wingello, just not that good.
> I know that steep climb at the start, think I may have cleaned it.
> That 2nd pic is the Great Wall section? I recall that the dirt was really grainy and the front would wash out all over the place.
> Enjoyable enough but would hardly bother going back.
> ...


Yeah, I know I can clean that climb but not feeling the best at the moment. The proof was me coughing non stop for about the next 4hrs..... That great wall section was fine for me. Maybe it was fairly new when you rode it? I know it was very soft for the first year that I did the fling.

Hud you just need to get your family to spread around the country more so you can go visit them. Or think of reasons to go on holidays with them.


----------



## serious14_guy (Jul 5, 2011)

did my first race on the weekend, and rode fox creek for the first time. damn it's a good track


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

serious14_guy said:


> did my first race on the weekend, and rode fox creek for the first time. damn it's a good track


Well done! 'Racing' (I use the word loosely) can be fun, also a great way to experiences new tracks without getting lost. Take some pics new time your out there for a social ride.


----------



## serious14_guy (Jul 5, 2011)

Ben_M said:


> Well done! 'Racing' (I use the word loosely) can be fun, also a great way to experiences new tracks without getting lost. Take some pics new time your out there for a social ride.


yeah I have a pic, and soon some video, forum won't let me post it yet though


----------



## PeaOneEighty (Jul 31, 2009)

Menai! Sorry, just trying to hit my 5 posts... hehe


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

PeaOneEighty said:


> Menai! Sorry, just trying to hit my 5 posts... hehe


I thought Menai was closed?


----------



## PeaOneEighty (Jul 31, 2009)

I just found out it closed the day after I was there... closed last Sunday  boo..


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Had a couple of weeks off as I've been chasing feral pigs in QLD. 

Looks like there has been a lot of wind and rain hereabouts as there were a lot of washouts, tree branches down etc. God damned moto X bikes have as usual been tearing up the singletrack when it's wet.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

With little choice in riding destinations (where isn't too wet?), my son and I decided on a spin along the Warby trail to Warburton. I rang with 32:16 on the 29er which I would say is a great ss gearing for the trail. With ipods plugged in we tried to maintain 27.5km/h which we mostly acheived on the way out, but stuggled a little on the home jouney. All up about 60km. 
Best of luck to all the riders in todays 'Dirty Deeds' cyclocross race, I'm jealous I can't make it!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Last UK hit-out.*

Howdy team,

My time in Scotland is very, very quickly drawing to a close. So as a parting piece the buddies and I saw it fit that we had one more Glentress session.

Not too many pics today, well none at all really, just a few happy snaps of my stead for the day. Had a really big off, but was very lucky to come away with cuts and bruises.

Due to my bike being cleaned within a millimetre of it's life in preparation for Aussie customs, I had to hire a steed for the day. Unfortunately all of the Nomads were taken but that presented me with the opportunity to ride something very British, an Orange 5. I'm not really a fan of single pivot bikes, but I couldn't ignore the hype and went for it.

It sure was a fine looking machine, so agricultural, yet so current and up with the times, but just built with it's exact purpose in mind, to shred the living feck out of trails!! Compared to the Trance it was a fair lumbering beast on the ups, but holy **** balls, once everything pointed downwards it absolutely ripped!!! I've never ridden anything so confidence inspiring or just outright fast, and it just loved being in the air, which is pretty much why I ate dirt in a big way.

Anyway, a cracking final ride.

See you in 3ish months.

Wal.


















British beauty









Romancing the stane


















Yeti porn.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

waldog said:


> Howdy team,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you haven't forgotten how to be an aussie 

Enjoy your last few months.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Oooh, I dig that Orange and it's single pivot.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Sideknob said:


> Oooh, I dig that Orange and it's single pivot.


It was mighty impressive. Just made me fall in love with it.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

You crack me up G-dog. Thanks for the laugh and hope you and A have a great (long) trip home. Looking forward to hitting the trails with you on your return, and I'm sure we can find a rock or two out at the Youies for you to have some 'alone time' with.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Last weekend saw Wagga hold our round of the Rambo XC series. I didnt feel very 'racey' so I volunteered and took on the role of one of the track marshals. I decided to have a bit of fun and strapped my helmet cam to my mono pod and the 'Camera on a stick' was born. Im happy enough with how it turned out.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

another nice vid Ben.


----------



## Get_mounted (Sep 3, 2010)

I hit up Lysterfield today for the first time in a long time, most of the trails are open now. I tried the pump track, flirted with the dirt jumps then headed up through the Blair Witches, the Comm Wealth Games circuit then back through Blair Witch. It was awesome to be back on swoopy trails where you can build up some real speed. It was one of those rides where you inadvertantly find yourself grinning ear to ear like a madman. They've built up some sweet berms, to the west of Upper Blair Witch there's a quality stretch filled with flowing berms and rollers. If the weather holds over the weekend I'm going to hit it up again on Sunday.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Good to hear Listerfield is up and running again/

I did a mid week epic out at Livingstone with a mate today. We have done this a few times now and we find its a bit special doing it on a day hat we are suppose to working. Perfect day with clear blue skies and I actually got a little hot.

Ride started off fine with the usual single track start, Mick had planned the ride so we ride up fire road and then down single track. It didnt quite end up that way as there were a few trails that were overgrown and another that had recently been closed. An early memorable moment was flying down a fire road right beside Mick and the both us jumping water bars at the same time, it just looks cool when you do it.

Mick got a flat early on so I took a couple of pics of the ruts which pretty much run along most of the single track.



















About mid way we rode what is my favorite trail out there, Mick almost face planted into a tree but luckily he got his arm out in time and it took the brunt of the hit, 'I dont think its broken', is what he said to me as he picked himself up. The section straight after the crash site is very beautiful these days. The trail crosses over a small creek many times and there is actually water running down it after the rain, so that with all of the green grass along the sides makes for a very pleasant site. I stopped at the bottom and wet my hair to cool off (I told you it got a little hot)










After another big fire road climb we were heading for Bat track and SNAP










Mick derailer snapped straight off. We spent 30mins turning it into a single speed and we made our way back to the cars. It was a premature end to the ride but im not sure how much further I could have gone. My legs had said goodbye earlier that morning so I was going a bit slow on the climbs.

We still managed 5hrs from start to finish which probably got us 40-45ks. Average speeds are very slow and we normal say that 1k at Livingstone is worth 1.5ks somewhere else. Im going to be sore tomorrow but it was worth it.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Porthills


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice vid, looks like a lot of fun. I like the camera angle looking down over the front wheel.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Cheers, yes a nice wee spot just out of town. I was pleasantly surprised with the front camera result too. Amazing how shake free it is as well. Next time i'll remove the visor


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice vid  Glad that I'm recognising some of those trails now. That first section looks like it popped out just up the hill from 'Sign of the Kiwi' cafe? I've never done that trail but it looks nicely knar.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Nice vid  Glad that I'm recognising some of those trails now. That first section looks like it popped out just up the hill from 'Sign of the Kiwi' cafe? I've never done that trail but it looks nicely knar.


Yes mate it's the flying nun and then across the traverse n' return. i'm just editing the complete traverse track so will pop that up soon.

sadly the cafe is now closed due to quake damage  hopefully it re-opens soon as its a gem


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh shame about the cafe, awesome spot. The Traverse is a sweet as track too. So, say you do Flying Nun and pop out on the road there near the cafe is there a good way back to chch on the left hand side of the road going down? There is a lot of pines there down in the valley. I mean as an alternative to going through Victoria Park (on the right side of the road- if that is clear.)


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

You can go left down that track- but as far as i'm aware it ends half way down so then it's road. For an alternative to vic park I quite like heading to the Traverse and half way along then head down the old Bownvale track. It's a bit of farm track and then nice flowy single track that enters close to the Dyers Pass roundabout (which is at the bottom of the road climbing to the Kiwi). You can also hit fireroads all the way down through vic park if non technical trails are wanted.

Here you go mate. The traverse...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Awesome!  That last bit is so much fun.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought I would be safe browsing mtbr forums  NSFW


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Hanmer, New Zealand.*

A few weeks ago I had a week at Hanmer. There is quite a network of trails in the surrounding hills. It was very cold with frozen puddles and frost despite the clear blue sky. Stunning scenery, nice trails and much different riding experiences than I am used to.
The pics really do not do it justice. The trouble is often my camera wouldn't work because it was so cold...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nice  its a great wee spot there eh. I did the mt isobel challenge a few months ago which was awesome.

Next time you are over we should go ride somewhere!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> nice  its a great wee spot there eh. I did the mt isobel challenge a few months ago which was awesome.
> 
> Next time you are over we should go ride somewhere!


I'm keen as! Just hasn't worked out. Very keen to do that point to point with the shale slides etc. maybe in the warmer months ahead.

By the way fellow MTBR friends I am getting married in January!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Hud said:


> By the way fellow MTBR friends I am getting married in January!


Hey congrats Hud. That will ensure you get plenty of time riding in NZ :thumbsup:. Im getting married in 3 weeks


----------



## mudmav (May 24, 2008)

Not as exciting or as exotic as you boys jet setting all over the place, but headed out to the You Yangs yesterday with a couple of mates that are newbies to the mountain bike thing. They were both on cheap giant hardtails and i took my 2011 XTC 29er1. We rode all the trails in kurrajong in the morning and then went back to the car for a BBQ lunch. Then headed over to stocky yards via the kurajong trails and junction track. Once their we rode down cressy climb and then down quarry pit and over to boulder track, pushed to the top of boulder track twice (because we were buggered) and did 2 runs down boulder and then rode up the hill and over to lactic and then back to the car via junction back to kurajong and down the fast flowy downhill kurajong trails all the way back to the car. What a day the boys had a blast. Might have been a little out of their depth flying down cressy on hardtails and they loved boulder track even if they took it pretty easy. I must say i thought riding junction track from the stockyards car park all the way back to kurajong was awesome lost of awesome turns and berms and some good rock gardens thrown in and then some really fun jumps and berms near the end. Then the super fast run down the flowy trails back to the car and lauching off all the downhill kurajong waterbars was a great way to finish. All in all and awesome day and highly recomended 

3 best trails for the day 


1. Cressy Climb (awesome)
2. Junction track 
3. Boulder track

Well done tall all the you yangs trail crew top work


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Ben_M said:


> Hey congrats Hud. That will ensure you get plenty of time riding in NZ :thumbsup:. Im getting married in 3 weeks


Congrats back to you! BTW I'm looking forward to having a day at stromlo in a couple of weeks.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

We rode from Shag bay along the Bedlam walls & back. Surprisingly good loop.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> By the way fellow MTBR friends I am getting married in January!


Congrats man! Best thing you'll ever do... till kids...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats indeed Hud!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Ben_M said:


> Hey congrats Hud. That will ensure you get plenty of time riding in NZ :thumbsup:. Im getting married in 3 weeks


Congrats! Whirlwind romance FTW!! :thumbsup:

So when are you moving to NZ :thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks all. As for moving to NZ....tempting but unlikely.
However I'll be more than happy to go and visit the in-laws!


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Hud said:


> Thanks all. As for moving to NZ....tempting but unlikely.
> However I'll be more than happy to go and visit the in-laws!


Maybe this will tempt you more.

New Zealand WHAKA YEAH! - YouTube


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Hell yeah!!!*



Hud said:


> I'm keen as! Just hasn't worked out. Very keen to do that point to point with the shale slides etc. maybe in the warmer months ahead.
> 
> By the way fellow MTBR friends I am getting married in January!


Massive congrats to you!!!

So, where will the bucks party ride be?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Good question! i think there is going to be a pizza nite after one of the cog rides. However this may be a good excuse to get the mtbr crew together for another ride, will you be back though?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

> So, where will the bucks party ride be?


*cough*BULLER*cough*


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> Good question! i think there is going to be a pizza nite after one of the cog rides. However this may be a good excuse to get the mtbr crew together for another ride, will you be back though?


I will be back at the start of November.

I second Ben's recommendation, even if i'm not there.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey guys- Puddleduck and a few others are planning a rotovegas trip late October or new yrs. Our last trip there was the best time we have all had on two wheels....amazing!

Anyone want to join us? Shout out if ya do. Meanwhile add me to facebook if you care too (Paul Petch)


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Congrats Hud. Sal & I are very happy for you!

Oh and I 3rd a Buller bucks weekend.


----------



## mudmav (May 24, 2008)

Hey gentlemen just looking for some info on the st andrews/smiths gully trails as i am thinking about going for my first ride out that way on saturday, just wondering if anyone has been riding them and what sort of nick they are in with all this rain. Also can anyone point me to a good place to start and a loop to ride about 20-30kms

Thanks in advance


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Rode the Youies last weekend - fantastic!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks BJ . Sounds like a Buller trip is in the making!


----------



## Shells (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats Hud....lucky she said yes...just so you can have a Buller trip  I'm jealous!!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Shells said:


> Congrats Hud....lucky she said yes...just so you can have a Buller trip  I'm jealous!!


Thanks hun :thumbsup: Hehe first post


----------



## RazeR1970 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mirboo North


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Tell me more....*



RazeR1970 said:


> Mirboo North


Where abouts exactly? I'm from the area, but not there anymore and i'm curious as to what trails are around at the moment.

Wal.


----------



## RazeR1970 (Aug 24, 2011)

waldog said:


> Where abouts exactly? I'm from the area, but not there anymore and i'm curious as to what trails are around at the moment.
> 
> Wal.


My parents-in-law live out on Pines Road. I had a grand plan of doing a loop down Pines Road and around the Dickies Hill area. Unfortunately a lot of the "tracks" shown on google maps are now cow paddocks so I got right royally lost and ended up in Thorpdale South. This was after carrying my bike up a cow track (ankle deep in slush).

The loop ended up including the main Thorpdale-Mirboo North Road then back into the bush at Samson Road, up to Dickies Hill, and back to Pines Road.

The morning ended with me picking leeches off my ankle.

Am moving to Warrandyte next month and looking forward to exploring out that way.

Andrew


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

There's a good bit of stuff around warrandyte for after-work rides etc. Also the Yarra Trails and Smiths Gully are both within riding distance if you are enthusiastic enough.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

RazeR1970 said:


> My parents-in-law live out on Pines Road. I had a grand plan of doing a loop down Pines Road and around the Dickies Hill area. Unfortunately a lot of the "tracks" shown on google maps are now cow paddocks so I got right royally lost and ended up in Thorpdale South. This was after carrying my bike up a cow track (ankle deep in slush).
> 
> The loop ended up including the main Thorpdale-Mirboo North Road then back into the bush at Samson Road, up to Dickies Hill, and back to Pines Road.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.

I've never ventured out that way. If you ride out there again, from Mirboo North head down the rail trail to Boolarra and you'll find some trails that come off that. Further in that direction you will find a network of trails, but i'm not sure what condition they're in at the moment, around Yinnar and also behind Churchill, both are worth taking a look at.


----------



## RazeR1970 (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks Wal

and thanks Hud. Definately looking forward to getting out amongst it. I have been off the bike for too long.


----------



## mudmav (May 24, 2008)

Waldog if your talking about clarkes road trails and that general area, they are really overgrown and a lot of damaged from heavy rain so much so i would rather drive the extra distance to erica or blores hill


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*no, not talking about clarkes.*



mudmav said:


> Waldog if your talking about clarkes road trails and that general area, they are really overgrown and a lot of damaged from heavy rain so much so i would rather drive the extra distance to erica or blores hill


That is more Traralgon South area really.

Very specifically the pine plantation behind Churchill, there is a loop out there and also the downhill track. In Yinnar there is the Vaggs road area, but not sure of the conditions there.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

A bit of the Goldfields Track and some interconnecting trails.


----------



## RazeR1970 (Aug 24, 2011)

across town to pick up my car because I frank too much last night and had to leave it behind


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Hud said:


> Thanks hun :thumbsup: Hehe first post


Congratulations Hud and Hun.

Buller sounds good to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## mudmav (May 24, 2008)

Rode 2 laps of hans loop this morning, what a morning great day, track was in good condition but unfortunately saw my second snake for this spring so i reckon they are out and about early this year


----------



## RazeR1970 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yarra Trails - Started at Deep Creek Reserve in Doncaster East and turned back at around Birrarung Park.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Bruce Ridge - Canberra*

I was lucky enough to be staying in the caravan park that backs onto Bruce Ridge trails. The trailhead was only 100m from the cabin door.
I thoroughly enjoyed these trails, a rigid 29er with a 9 speed or high geared SS setup is ideal fro these tracks. Really nice open corners the climbs are gentle and fast (with a few ridable exceptions) Nice bush, no ruts or braking bumps. I met a nice feller named Andre (sp?) who showed me the preferred loop. It is a real rabbit warren of trails but really good for a couple of hours if you do a couple of laps. Funnest riding I have done in a while.
Going back to Canberra in a couple of weeks for an 8 hr at Stromlo.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks like fun Hud, that berm looks nice. One of the few places in Canberra that I haven't ridden, I drive past it all the time. I know the locals are getting the trails 'leagalised' so maybe that will get some sign posts out there. Will get there one day.


----------



## RazeR1970 (Aug 24, 2011)

I rode at Lysterfield on Saturday morning. My virgin ride out there and I was very happy. Early start meant not many oncoming riders, only a few roos and wobblies jumping out of the way.

the rain last week made for some slippery sections but that just added to the fun


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

This continent is, so far, incredible.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like you are fitting in well over there Nuke.


----------



## malcolmf (Mar 5, 2007)

thank god for local trails. i hardly have time to wipe these days.


----------



## mudmav (May 24, 2008)

I was lucky enough to go for a ride at blores hill at lake glenmaggie, on both friday and saturday as we were visiting the girlfriends family, who are from maffra. 
I have ridden at blores hill alot over the last 2 years and also at bulldog junction and further out towards mount hendrick. I can honestly say that this is the most awesome place i have ever ridden the trails are amazing the locals are friendly and helpfull, plus the trails stay rideable and dry almost all winter. 
I basically did 2 laps of the full trail network on friday and then yesterday did a shorter loop including trig point and my favourite :"jims track". It was super dry almost 2 dry had a crash because i washed my front tyre out in the dry loose soil. 

:eekster:OH and the snakes are deff around:eekster:


----------



## adsumum (Apr 27, 2010)

Hit Silvan for a quick (for me) squirt on sunset last night, all in good condition and was very plesant thats for sure. Only saw one other poor sole riding along the aquduct trail while I was on the upper trail. Trails in very good condition given the rain earlier in the week and looking forward to DLS and more daylight ride time. Riding at night can be a little on the hairy side if your on your own. A few bunyips stairing at me as I ride past in the forrest, so I dont bother stopping for a chat :thumbsup:

So what the weirdest thing you've seen while riding in the forrest? For me 2 people with the old hose out the exhuast pipe to the car window, got to them just in time!:nono:


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> This continent is, so far, incredible.


Looking good - wish I was there!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Tooled around on the local rocky singletrack for a couple of hours - wildflower and wattle overload around here, it's lovely.

God-damned trail damage due to dirt bikes isn't so lovely - some spots are now unrideable and what used to be a rough but 100% rideable and flowing loop now has ruts that swallow your wheels up to the hubs. It seems these dirt bike riders just can't resist blasting out of every patch of mud they find.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Sideknob said:


> God-damned trail damage due to dirt bikes isn't so lovely - some spots are now unrideable and what used to be a rough but 100% rideable and flowing loop now has ruts that swallow your wheels up to the hubs. It seems these dirt bike riders just can't resist blasting out of every patch of mud they find.


Yeah I know, its very frustrating. The trails back home which I cut my mtb teeth on have been destroyed. The dirt bike riders here in Wagga complain that they get locked out of places because they dont believe they do any more damage than us. They've also told me that 200 mtb riders must do more damage than 5 motos so why should we be allowed to ride when they can't. Its not only cutting out ruts but its also cutting corners and riding around obstacles instead of getting off their bike and moving them. If 2 skinny guys in lycra can move a tree off the trails, surely these big tough moto riders can!!!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

It's a big problem, as once the obstacles are too big for them to ride, they cut a new track and of course the DSE folks get all upset about that too - and rightly so. A bit of respect and care for the bush when it's wet would not go astray - lay off the throttle in the wet spots, or just ride the fire roads, for example. But no, got to wreck the singletrack.


----------



## mudmav (May 24, 2008)

Went for a really early morning ride at lysterfield this morning, was on the bike at 530 and rode for 2 hours, was really nice tracks were bone dry, and their has been a fair bit of trail maintenance done on buckle trail making it heaps nicer to ride, all trails were in good condition, lovely morning to be out on the bike by myself (except for about 5 million kangaroos), Only other person i saw was a very good looking young lady half naked in the horswood rd carpark (bra and undies) getting changed for her run as i bombed back into the car park she said hi but looked a little embarrased LOL . I thinking i might have to start riding at lysty early am during the weeks having the whole park to yourself is nice.


----------



## RazeR1970 (Aug 24, 2011)

did a twilight/night ride Friday night on the yarra trails with lights blazing. heading out again tonight.


----------



## ditchart (Oct 12, 2009)

A group of us caught the train to Ballarat Friday morning and rode the Goldfields Trail through to Bendigo which we reached on Monday arvo. We had all our gear in backpacks and stayed the night in caravan parks at Creswick & Castlemaine & Motel in Daylesford. 
Longest day was about 64km but we suffered badly with the hills. We underestimated how much 8Kg on our backs would tire us out. 
We had the Goldtrails maps with us and the trail(s) were well marked the majority of the time with yellow topped posts. It was a bit confusing sometimes whether we were on the bike trail or the walking trail. And I still don't know how we got our bikes along some of those trails carved into the cliff with 50foot drops down to the river.

We were all on dual suspension bikes with tubeless tyres. Not one puncture. Though we did have a pedal disintergrate, a broken spoke and a front hub that needed some loving. A big thank you to the bike shop in Castlemaine that got us on our way.

A fantastic weekend. Once the body stops aching and the bike has some love lavished upon it, we'll plan the next one.

Brett


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

drove down to stromlo sat and rode the blue loop for the scott, really enjoyed it


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

ditchart said:


> A group of us caught the train to Ballarat Friday morning and rode the Goldfields Trail through to Bendigo which we reached on Monday arvo. We had all our gear in backpacks and stayed the night in caravan parks at Creswick & Castlemaine & Motel in Daylesford.
> Longest day was about 64km but we suffered badly with the hills. We underestimated how much 8Kg on our backs would tire us out.
> We had the Goldtrails maps with us and the trail(s) were well marked the majority of the time with yellow topped posts. It was a bit confusing sometimes whether we were on the bike trail or the walking trail. And I still don't know how we got our bikes along some of those trails carved into the cliff with 50foot drops down to the river.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good trip mate, i'd like to do that one day.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ditchart said:


> A group of us caught the train to Ballarat Friday morning and rode the Goldfields Trail through to Bendigo which we reached on Monday arvo. We had all our gear in backpacks and stayed the night in caravan parks at Creswick & Castlemaine & Motel in Daylesford.
> Longest day was about 64km but we suffered badly with the hills. We underestimated how much 8Kg on our backs would tire us out.
> We had the Goldtrails maps with us and the trail(s) were well marked the majority of the time with yellow topped posts. It was a bit confusing sometimes whether we were on the bike trail or the walking trail. And I still don't know how we got our bikes along some of those trails carved into the cliff with 50foot drops down to the river.
> 
> ...


Fantastic! That's something I have been wanting to do for ages. Isn't it possible to start from Bacchus Marsh then on to Ballarat also?
Like to hear about this this in more detail one day.

On friday I drove to Canberra and did the Shimano 8 hr with a team of 3 (2 mates from sydney) Not riding very competatively except against teammate Lawrie. History repeated itself (this tine in his favour) with his fastest lap being 2 seconds quicker than mine... :madman:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Rode the Downieville Classic downhill trail 2 days ago. My last ride over here. I deliberately didn't take the camera so I could just savour the experience. It trupmed every trail I've ever ridden in my life, including the trails I've been riding over here which are spectacularly awesome in every way. I will put a pic or 2 of each trail I rode here when I get back next week as some are in RAW from my new p&s and need to be processed, but trust me when I say you should all find a way to get over here before you're too old to ride anymore - photos won't do it justice. The decade or so of MTB popularity the US has on us is clearly evident - the riding here is on another level.

Looking forward to getting out on the trails again with my riding buddies to share stories and hear what you've been up to.

Oh, and I bought a 29er frame today.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Oh, and I bought a 29er frame today.


So yesterday...


----------



## with_the_band (Jun 20, 2008)

cowpat said:


> So yesterday...


True, I see Cog Damian now has a 36er (well at least the front wheel is)


----------



## jheeno (Jun 29, 2011)

nothing coz it rained last weekend and its forecasted to piss down this long weekend


----------



## benny and the jets (Jul 2, 2011)

Raced the Rocky Trail GP8 at Stromlo last Saturday, we won the mixed 3's


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

I did this.
There is a video here.
All in all it was an awesome day and great to show support for a bloke who needs a little help right now.


----------



## RazeR1970 (Aug 24, 2011)

rode some trails around the Warrandyte State Park. very muddy and slippery which made it more the fun



















and the bike after a particularly wet/muddy section


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Are those trails between Johannsens (sp) rd and Jumping Creek? Used to to ride em a lot


----------



## RazeR1970 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep. Between tills rd and jumping creek rd. Some pretty nasty hills out there.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

We took a 14yo out to Livingstone with us yesterday (public holiday). Considering most adults wont ride there as they are too scared of the place he did very well, his Dad also tried out his new Cannondale. The new bike made it look a little too easy (even if he did crash), but being a roadie, I think he needed it. Anyway, a couple of vids.

A general one edited with music






and an unedited chase video down pod racer which is most peoples favorite trail as it is fast and easy.


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ben_M said:


> Livingstone


How are the trails out there at the moment ? Ive never ridden there before. Pretty keen to check it out. Went for a drive out there a while back and found the car park near the gun club.

Whereabouts do you head from there. I might head out there early one day and do some exploring. Are the trails signposted ?

Found a pdf with some info on the trails. Ive heard of cindys...

http://www.alburywodongamtb.org.au/events/LivingstoneNationalParkSocialRide.pdf


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Tip for Livingstone, never ride alone. Its such a huge place which not many people visit, if you find yourself in trouble either lost or injured you will be hard to find. The fire roads are sign posted but the singletrack is not, most of it is quite hard to find. Cindys is the first trail that we normally use, to get to it you have to turn off the fire road at a certain point and then ride through some grass until you see a trail, not easy to find. Its a good mix of what you can expect at Livingstone, with gullies, ruts, loose rocks and roots, a nice way to start the ride.

I may be taking a mate around there in a few weeks if you wanted to join us. Im more than happy to take you for a tour one day, just let me know and ill try and organise something. Cindy's, Tamp, Pod Racer and Cindy's reversed is a nice introductory ride.


----------



## Get_mounted (Sep 3, 2010)

Thursday afternoon I bunked off uni early, raced home, strapped on the Ayups and rode up to the COG for the 6:30 start. Where was everyone else lol? Now I admit I'm the biggest fairweathered rider of all so I get the impending storm may have been a bit of a show-stopper for some. Was I just unlucky or are the thursday night rides on the way out??

On a more participatory note I just spent a week in Queenstown NZ riding the gondola serviced DH trails.....awesome. 15 minutes down, 7 to get back up. Also hit up Warburton DH track today and heading out to Long Gully Healesville tomorrow for a shuttle day and BBQ. Good times.....I'll give the thursday night rides another crack when uni finishes in a few weeks.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

haha whoops  Yeah the weather was fairly stormy and unsettled, so all the 'regulars' communicated and cancelled and came to the conclusion no-one else was likely to turn up. You were just unlucky!


----------



## Get_mounted (Sep 3, 2010)

haha I thought as much, catch you in a few weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## RazeR1970 (Aug 24, 2011)

I rode in the Scott 24 hour at Mt Stromlo. Had a blast. One minor flesh wound but the bike is now due for a changeover.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-37.748401,145.212846


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Had a fun easy ride with the brother in law at Pommi this morning. Im doing the Sydney to Gong ride for MS in three weeks (feel free to click the link in my signature to sponsor me) which is a 94k ride. Since its all on the road ill be doing it on my road bike. I thought it would be a good idea for me to actually do a road ride for once. I figured the odds of me getting swooped by a magpie were pretty high but I didnt think id get done by two at the same time. As I did an out and back ride they got me twice, I got my phone out on the way back to get some footage.






Head wind sucked as well.

P.S.* MELLA*, Livingstone ride next weekend if you (or anyone else) are interested, ive sent you a PM.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

The little buggers got me yesterday. Until recently I thought they never actually hit but I was wrong. A couple of weeks ago I rode for 30kays getting attacked by maggies most of the way but they never hit me. I got to the local duck pond and got attacked by a mummy duck when I past her kids, those beaks pinch!!!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Just got back from ANOTHER ride at Livingstone. Took a mate from Melbourne around there for the first time, it was a great day for a ride but it was getting a bit hot. If find it incredible how quickly the trails change out there, P-Plate, one of the hardest trails out there was the easiest it has ever been 3 weeks ago, its now back to its original scaryness  .


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Guys is anyone interested in a thread of where WILL you ride this coming weekend? That way people can meet up if they are going to the same place or help you decide where to go. Others can comment on trail conditions so you dont go places that are damaged or going to be used for competitions.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

moofish said:


> Guys is anyone interested in a thread of where WILL you ride this coming weekend? That way people can meet up if they are going to the same place or help you decide where to go. Others can comment on trail conditions so you dont go places that are damaged or going to be used for competitions.


Thats probably not a bad idea, would defiantly work. Might mean that my next trip to Beechworth I will find out BEFORE that there is another MTBR member on the trails at the same time.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Good idea. For the record we are riding at Blackwood tomorrow.  Because I posted this in advance on the other thread, Ben_m's mate who happened to be in Daylesford is coming with us!


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Ok guys I posted a new thread


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Great ride at Blackwood today. Hoping Carver96er will post some pics


----------



## jheeno (Jun 29, 2011)

*hint ...
its in NSW


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Oaks?


----------



## jheeno (Jun 29, 2011)

Hud said:


> Oaks?


close ... baltzer lookout
TrailFlix - Baltzer Lookout


----------



## with_the_band (Jun 20, 2008)

jheeno said:


> close ... baltzer lookout
> TrailFlix - Baltzer Lookout


I think I've riden that before. Is it also called Hanging rock or is that somewhere else?

The Bluies is nice country. I'd love to live there one day.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I was a roadie for the weekend as I did the sydney to gong. The main reason I did the ride was I thought it would be very scenic, there were a couple of ok views 










I completed th 90 ks in about 3hrs 20min. I was interested to see how 90ks on a road bike would compare to 90/100ks on a mtb and well, it was very easy. I doubt if I could* race* that far on a road bike but as for cursing along at your own tempo (which is what I do in mtb 'races') it was much easier There was 10,000 people in this event so there was sooo much traffic. I dont know how they did the seeding for the start (they did ask you how long you thought you would take) but I ended up passing about 1,000 people and I was passed by maybe 150. There were bikes as as far as the eye could see, an incredible site.

One thing that wasn't incredible was the attitude of some riders towards the rules and general safety. I dont know if people normally ride like that or they thought they owned the roads because they were in an event but it was distrusting the amount of people running red lights, cutting out into the traffic lanes without looking (one guy cut out in front of a bus), overtaking cars on the right hand side and not taking notice of volunteers or police who were standing at each intersection in the busy traffic sections. It is these idiots that give cyclists a bad name. Motorists dont see the 30 riders waiting at the lights, they only see the one knob who thinks they have the right of way because they are on a bike.

Anyway I had an enjoyable ride and the best part of it was that I managed to personally raise $1220 for people with MS. The total amount raised was over 3.7million which is fantastic.

Back the the fat tyres :thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Sounds like you had fun. :thumbsup:
TBH I would be like you and would be 'cursing along' if I was on a roadbike.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Howdy,

Hi Gents, long time no speak...

I spent the weekend at Buller. WOW. Steep. Tech (constant tech, but not BIG chunky tech). Rocks Tight. Switchbacks. Very different to the type of riding that I've done before.

Regarding the trails. Gang Gangs was great, as was Corn Hill and Misty Twisty, and the descent down Picnic Trail was awesome. Surprisingly, whilst I liked the climb up Stonefly, the descent wasn't really to my liking.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I keep intending to check out more of the XC trails at Buller. But the Horse Hill DH runs and Klingsporn just lure me away.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> I keep intending to check out more of the XC trails at Buller. But the Horse Hill DH runs and Klingsporn just lure me away.


Ooopps, forgot about Kingsporn..that was nuts, an absolute must do.

I'm looking forward to heading back once Copperhead is open and bedded in


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Had to get the car serviced today so I put the bike on the car and rode home, via the trails. Took my little mate too.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Well I'm out of action again as today my Lefty shat itself AGAIN for the second time in about 9 or 10 months! The lower has come adrift from the upper - thank Christ I wasn't airborne at the time.

Bloody, bloody, bloody! 

Never, ever another Lefty.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Bad luck mate, that sucks!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Ben_M said:


> Had to get the car serviced today so I put the bike on the car and rode home, via the trails. Took my little mate too.


:thumbsup: What seat is that? Looks mint!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Well I'm out of action again as today my Lefty shat itself AGAIN for the second time in about 9 or 10 months! The lower has come adrift from the upper - thank Christ I wasn't airborne at the time.
> 
> Bloody, bloody, bloody!
> 
> Never, ever another Lefty.


EEk. Will you replace it with a traditional fork? It sounds faulty to me mate.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> EEk. Will you replace it with a traditional fork? It sounds faulty to me mate.


Yeah, major PITA - last time I had to have the fork fixed it took 5 weeks to get it back!

I doubt I'll replace it with another fork - more like get it fixed *again* and sell the whole bloody bike. I have no faith in the Lefty anymore, and just reading around it seems like they have a multitude of service and reliability issues.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> :thumbsup: What seat is that? Looks mint!


Cheers, its an ibert.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Yeah, major PITA - last time I had to have the fork fixed it took 5 weeks to get it back!
> 
> I doubt I'll replace it with another fork - more like get it fixed *again* and sell the whole bloody bike. I have no faith in the Lefty anymore, and just reading around it seems like they have a multitude of service and reliability issues.


Sounds like a plan. Maybe get a Giant Trance or Reign next?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Ben_M said:


> Cheers, its an ibert.


I'll have to get one of those  We had a new arrival a few week ago- so i'm now officially a dad!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> I'll have to get one of those  We had a new arrival a few week ago- so i'm now officially a dad!


Hey congratulations!!! You are in for one hell of a fun ride (it may not seem like that all the time).


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Ben_M said:


> Hey congratulations!!! You are in for one hell of a fun ride (it may not seem like that all the time).


We can't wait


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Sounds like a plan. Maybe get a Giant Trance or Reign next?


Trance is the most likely successor I reckon. I'm a trail rider, don't race and not a lightweight so it seems like the logical choice.

The Rush is a nice ride and climbs like a startled cat, but the fork is just so unreliable compared to anything else I've ever owned. For what you pay, and for all the accolades heaped on the Lefty by some, it's just not good enough.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Trance is the most likely successor I reckon. I'm a trail rider, don't race and not a lightweight so it seems like the logical choice.
> 
> The Rush is a nice ride and climbs like a startled cat, but the fork is just so unreliable compared to anything else I've ever owned. For what you pay, and for all the accolades heaped on the Lefty by some, it's just not good enough.


My friend has a carbon rush and the bike has been abused something rotton and he loves drops  BUT the fork has been terrible. Lost damping, leaking oil....same story as you.

Worst thing is every time is needs a fix he pays a premium for someone to not quite fix it. lol

I like my Trance alot. I have a bigger 150mm fork though as 120 is to XC for me. My advice to to go Reign out of the box. More travel but light weight.

Oh. And the Giants climb like a crazy goat! So much so that you often forget you are on a dually!

Good hunting!!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> I'll have to get one of those  We had a new arrival a few week ago- so i'm now officially a dad!


Nice work!

Wow .... everyone's getting all growned up. So it's just Waldog and I and a few others now who still have uninterrupted sleep and sleep-ins. I'll be enjoying that while I have it (which may be forever if a purple testicle incident from last year has anything to do about it).


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> My friend has a carbon rush and the bike has been abused something rotton and he loves drops  BUT the fork has been terrible. Lost damping, leaking oil....same story as you.
> 
> Worst thing is every time is needs a fix he pays a premium for someone to not quite fix it. lol
> 
> ...


Yeah, I almost got an Anthem before I got the Rush - but they couldn't get me an X2 and I got a good price on the Rush.

A mate of mine has had the older Anthem, the 75mm version, since maybe 2006 or 2007 and he's a hard charger and a big guy. Has not had an ounce of trouble with the frame or suspension.

Anyway, I dropped the bike off this morning and we'll see where it goes from here. The LBS is very helpful - there's only so much they can do though.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Rode Bottlelake with Sheryl in Christchurch on tuesday. Fun little loop that has enough features to keep it interesting. No pics unfortunately.


----------



## adsumum (Apr 27, 2010)

Crikey - you get around Hud, I had a road bike ride down at Rye on Sunday (Saturday was rather ordinary for us Vicos) and went up Arthurs Seat for the first time. Quite a climb and enjoyed it.

Looking forward to getting the MTB cleaned and riding tomorrow


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Tried out the new Jubes MTB Park in North Wahroonga (Sydney). Great little place to go and have some fun on the bike.

There is the skills area










with some nice rock stunts like this step up










and balance beams










There is also a pump track. Ive only ridden the one at You Yangs before so it took a while but I got a bit of flow going, still plenty of room for improvement.










There is also a 1k bit of singletrack that winds its way down the hill and then back up. Good for a few runs.

Overall Pic










Hopefully we will have something similar in Wagga soon.

A little vid from the early runs I did.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks cool ^ though I've always wondered why they don't surround those elevated skinnies with nice, soft, springy cooch grass to fall off onto.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats probably not a bad idea, maybe soft beach sand could work as well (less maintenance). Even though the max height would maybe be 500mm above ground level, you still S%&$ yourself first time up.

Oh yeah, I got some bad MTBing news last week. NSW National Parks have changed their mind about us riding at Livingstone so all of the user created trails (single track) have been closed. This is so IMBA can build their multi user beginner (green) trail. Its great that NP's are allowing new trials to be built but im pretty bummed that we have lost some very unique and challenging trails that will never be seen again.


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Looks cool ^ though I've always wondered why they don't surround those elevated skinnies with nice, soft, springy cooch grass to fall off onto.


Crocs, lava, barbed wire - all much better options, more incentive to stay on!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Rode Bottlelake with Sheryl in Christchurch on tuesday. Fun little loop that has enough features to keep it interesting. No pics unfortunately.


will we ever catchup for cake and a ride


----------



## JAYSMTBPARK? (Dec 11, 2011)

*first time on i got a queston*

how do i post a thred i serch and serch but got nothing can someone help


----------



## LiamRenaut (May 24, 2011)

Thredbo for the first round of the Gravity Cup, best national round in a loooooooong time.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> will we ever catchup for cake and a ride


It was all 'business' this time unfortunately. I didn't even mean to get a ride in, but I had such a case of cabin fever that Sheryl took me out there  
Doing a ride and cake is still on the agenda, I just don't know when...


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Summer series is on again, the one where you ride your hardest for about 30mins until you want to spew and then try and get yourself home. I put my camera on a mate of mine who was in A Grade to get some footage of him coming through the field. Another mate brought his camera out and stopped now and then to get some shots.

2011/12 MTB Wagga Summer Series- Round 2 - YouTube


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Ben_M said:


> Summer series is on again, the one where you ride your hardest for about 30mins until you want to spew and then try and get yourself home. I put my camera on a mate of mine who was in A Grade to get some footage of him coming through the field. Another mate brought his camera out and stopped now and then to get some shots.
> 
> 2011/12 MTB Wagga Summer Series- Round 2 - YouTube


Nicely made vid - different camera angles. Trail looked nice too!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Cheers mate. The second camera defiantly helps with diversifying the shots.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Went for a "once every 18 months to see if it's still crap" ride out at Lysterfield this morning with waldog.

Consensus: Yes, it's still crap.

Rode the new 'Follow me' trail. Has potential, but needs improvement. Apparently Glen Jacobs has been doing some work on the CG track. Some parts of these improvements (the switchback climb to the top of the highest part of track) are good, some ... not so good. Berms are still a complete joke. 

One new berm on the way into Blair Witch is - shockingly - the right radius. And the section before this that's always boggy has finally gotten itself a boardwalk - hurrah.

But, otherwise - still thoroughly underwhelming.

Will see what it's like in another 18 months.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, what he said. 

Nice to turn the pedals though.


----------



## supergroove (Aug 9, 2011)

Managed to squeeze in a ride at Mitcham yesterday, finished up just as big storms rolled in nice timing.

Was hoping for Fox Creek today but mrs supergroove worked, so kids for me. Lamb in the oven hit the red early instead.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Got out for a lap of Manly Dam with some mates on Sat morning. 

Got out there again on Sunday morning with Mrs Bloodpuddle for the maiden ride on her new anthem 29er. She was 8 mins quicker than the boys!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Vic-Kong, there is a thread up-top called 'Wha'ts your favouite tool?"

I told them about you Victorian SS cluby wantabees. You're my favourites tools ... I hope this helps?

Merry Christmas.

Warren.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Wild Wassa said:


> Hey Vic-Kong, there is a thread up-top called 'Wha'ts your favouite tool?"
> 
> I told them about you Victorian SS cluby wantabees. You're my favourites tools ... I hope this helps?
> 
> ...


Love you honey.

Xoxo


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Wild Wassa said:


> Hey Vic-Kong, there is a thread up-top called 'Wha'ts your favouite tool?"
> 
> I told them about you Victorian SS cluby wantabees. You're my favourites tools ... I hope this helps?
> 
> ...


Hey Wassa, there is a thread around somewhere called "Who's your favourite sh*t stirring, bigoted old wanker?"

It's dedicated entirely to you mate, cos I know you'll wear it with pride :thumbsup:

Merry Xmas to you too.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Hey Wassa, there is a thread around somewhere called "Who's your favourite sh*t stirring, bigoted old wanker?"
> 
> It's dedicated entirely to you mate, cos I know you'll wear it with pride :thumbsup:
> 
> Merry Xmas to you too.


LOL, love it.

I managed to get back on the MTB for my first rides since January and loved it. I shouldn't have stayed away so long, but things get in the way (not kids for me though). I was thinking of heading down to Lysterfield to check it out again, but I think you've put me off NP.

I haven't been on the forums for a while, how long have you been back Waldog? I'll have to catch up with you and NP for a Yarra trails spin some time soon.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Alias Pauly said:


> I'll have to catch up with you and NP for a Yarra trails spin some time soon.


Sounds great Pauly, pity I didn't read this sooner as I headed out this morning. I'm around all week so we'll tee something up.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

I'll be back in town on the 28th and keen for a spin. 

Went for a spin in the hills behind Churchill today. Some nice trails have been cut in since the last time I was there, not bad really. Felt like I was melting In the heat though. It felt soooo much hotter than the temperature was suggesting.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Went for a "once every 18 months to see if it's still crap" ride out at Lysterfield this morning with waldog.
> 
> Consensus: Yes, it's still crap


I was there yesterday and thought it was ok. Perhaps a bit too much use of gravel to harden the trails for my liking - much of the original character of the trails has been lost - it's ultimately destined to be a popular but characterless mtb park - but still ok.

We should catch up for a ride NP, I'm keen to hear about your trek to Whistler...


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

cowpat said:


> I was there yesterday and thought it was ok. Perhaps a bit too much use of gravel to harden the trails for my liking - much of the original character of the trails has been lost - it's ultimately destined to be a popular but characterless mtb park - but still ok.


Couldn't agree more about the use of gravel. I think my biggest gripe really is the flow of the trails. So many of them would start to build pace and then all of a sudden have turn with a tree standing right on the apex of the turn. Then there's the logs across the trails and the new follow me just hasn't been done right. The idea was a good one, flow, jumps, drops, but just too high of a concentration.

Rant over.

Casper, we need to lock in a Plenty session.

Wal.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

We rode the Kaoota tramway last night. Lovely summer evening to smash out 40km from Kingston. 
The tramway was cleared a couple of years ago to make way for horse riders, fortunately it hasn't been too sanitized. A couple of new bridges help too. 
Finished on the Nierinna creek track. Awesome technical singletrack, which was bit of a handful on an old school HT with V brakes and 80mm forks.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

i rode lysty last year and it was short and basically paved. a dirt roadies paradise


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> i rode lysty last year and it was short and basically paved. a dirt roadies paradise


I was thinking of you and your utter hate of the place when I was riding over logs there.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

waldog said:


> I was thinking of you and your utter hate of the place when I was riding over logs there.


i don't hate lysty- infact i have fond memories of riding there on occasions when i lived in Aus. But, yes, after riding here in NZ- my last visit was an utter disappointment.

But the logs. oh...for the love of flow. the logs :madmax:

haha


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> I've tried all kinds of goo for UST and non UST tyres and by far the best is one called "True Blue" - and it's australian! Cheap too at *$13* for enough to seal two tyres!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cowpat said:


> Thanks, have to try that one. If it seals up RK Supersonics I'll be stoked. Website says to use 200 ml for MTB though. I expect you need a lot less in reality? Maybe 40 - 60 ml for a 26 x 2.2?





ilostmypassword said:


> Well they sealed a Conti Rubber queen non UST that has leaky sidewalls so i expect you will seal them. Let me know how you go!


Hi ILMP, it's been a while but I did try this stuff on the Conti Race King Supersonics - but to no avail. It certainly is fibrous and if anything should have worked this should have.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Silvan - Self timer*

Had a fiddle with the self timer a while back and then forgot I had them on the camera!
A few are of the aquaduct singletrack, the others are of Silvan itself.
I think my fave is me on the road heading up through the aboretum in the late afternoon.


----------



## RazeR1970 (Aug 24, 2011)

Am on holiday in merimbula so rode the trails at Tathra yesterday. Heaps of fun. Very challenging. The 'bridge' track was particularly good. 

Planning on riding at Manna Park tomorrow.


----------



## RazeR1970 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mandeni/Manna Park (just north of Merimbula) this morning


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Had a cracking ride at Smiths Gully today with beardi and N_P. Haven't been there for over two years, and I have to say the trails are just as good, if not better than ever. 

Loved it. 

I never remember what I ride out there, but it included boomers, shop loop, ridge road and other usual things. 

Bloody great.


----------



## Get_mounted (Sep 3, 2010)

*Warburton and Kinglake*

Had a sweet ride on the Warburton XC loop yesterday afternoon, probably the closest to an AM trail I've come across around here. From the look of the new lines being built it'll soon be even more so.

Today we hit up the Kinglake DH track. The top half is quality. It's tight and close, you need to hold your speed through multiple tech features to clear the A-lines. As a bonus if you're not running shuttles the push up is quite civilised. The bottom half of the track is washed out, sketchy and rutted. It'll be a brilliant track once the upgrade is complete.


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

waldog said:


> Had a cracking ride at Smiths Gully today


Me too!!

Hooked up with three first timers and showed them around. They loved it! They had an extra hour than me so I left them at the bottom of Rob Roy with some directions. I hope they made it back!!!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

jossa said:


> Me too!!
> 
> Hooked up with three first timers and showed them around. They loved it! They had an extra hour than me so I left them at the bottom of Rob Roy with some directions. I hope they made it back!!!


What time were you out there? Did you park at the store?

Would have been good to meet up.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

waldog said:


> What time were you out there? Did you park at the store?
> 
> Would have been good to meet up.


Judging by the photo in the porn thread, I'm guessing that was jossa who pulled up the grey anthem 29er as we arrived.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Judging by the photo in the porn thread, I'm guessing that was jossa who pulled up the grey anthem 29er as we arrived.


Ah very good.

I did like the look of that rig.


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

waldog said:


> What time were you out there? Did you park at the store?
> 
> Would have been good to meet up.


Started from the shop at 8 and got back at 10. A few guys around the shop when I got back who I assume were you guys!

Yell out next time!


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

nuclear_powered said:


> Judging by the photo in the porn thread, I'm guessing that was jossa who pulled up the grey anthem 29er as we arrived.


I'm guessing that the Nomad I saw was yours!! I was trying to work out where I had seen that bike on the drive back!

Very nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

With a 2yr old and a pregnant wife at home im finding it hard to find time to hit the trails. I manged to find a 50min gap this arvo so off I went (the pros of living within 5 mins of some trails). And with a short ride I just had to get a flat. Lesson learnt, 1 min in the shed checking tyre pressures is better than 5 mins on the trail changing a pinch flat.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

jossa said:


> Started from the shop at 8 and got back at 10. A few guys around the shop when I got back who I assume were you guys!
> 
> Yell out next time!


Yep, that would have been us. I was standing by the pimping hot, white Toyota Camry....... I should put a pic of it in the porn thread..... Or not.

I did post in the "where will you be riding?" thread. Next time I see you I will sing out.

Cheers.


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Spent a few days in Wollongong last week. Did a lap of Appin on thurs by myself, then with a few mates on Friday. Love those trails. Love riding over all the rocks !!

Yesterday decided to check out the re-opened trails at Sparrow hill. Had an absolute blast !! 20k loop of singletrack goodness !!


----------



## Lewisnott (Nov 8, 2011)

this is what I rode
Tour de Tathra - YouTube
it is a great track


----------



## RazeR1970 (Aug 24, 2011)

Lewisnott said:


> this is what I rode
> Tour de Tathra - YouTube
> it is a great track


Great vid. Looks like someone has a lot of time on their hands 

I was out at Tathra a week ago and agree that it is an awesome track - especially the bridges decent.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I've been to lysterfield twice in the last two weeks with my wife. We've both enjoyed it a lot. After a long break form Lysterfield it's really been cleaned up.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Just a couple of local trail hacks for me - the heavy rain has made a mess of the singletrack hereabouts - lots of washouts, loose rocks and tree branches etc down.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hit 'The Wall' at Templestowe as part of a nice new loop down the Yarra on the weekend. With me was Waldog who has yet to show off his new front leg in the pron thread.

Haven't had a lot of saddle time other than that. Been a little busy at work, and organising my new Yeti.


----------



## Haroescapesport (Mar 23, 2012)

Waldog thats nasty as !!!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Haroescapesport said:


> Waldog thats nasty as !!!


Now, not that I'm disagreeing with you, and I'm sure it was nasty, but what are you referring to?


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

waldog said:


> Now, not that I'm disagreeing with you, and I'm sure it was nasty, but what are you referring to?


Maybe he is a Camry fan!



waldog said:


> I was standing by the pimping hot, white Toyota Camry.......


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

jossa said:


> Maybe he is a Camry fan!


Yeah maybe...... :skep:


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Set a new PB on my studley park loop today, but had to pause just past halfway through due to intense back pain. It's a bit of a common occurrence for me at the moment, really starting to piss me off. As soon as I stop, have a quick stretch and get back on, all seems to be ok for the rest of the ride. Mmmmmm......










Quick pic whilst stretching my stupid back.

Tootaloo.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Three of us rode from ferntree tavern up mt Wellington to big bend. 
Down the big bend fire trail to Collins bonnet track which turned out to be a 2 hour hike a bike to the east-west fire trail at Collins bonnet & then round to the mountain river trail. 
Mountain river is one of the longest, sketchiest down hills on the mountain. Only one puncture & no accidents which was most fortunate. 
Unfortunately there was now a 2 hour slog on the road back to ferntree. 
60km's in 7 hours with the first winter snow on the tops. 
At night. 
Left home at 6.30pm & got home at nearly 2am.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

^Sounds like you day was almost as long as my two days at the mont 24. Sounds like a bit of an epic ride, nice work.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey blokes, I'm an Aussie (from Brissy) now living in Switzerland, relatively new to this site, used to trail ride in Oz on motorbikes, now doing it on a 2012 Rumblefish Elite, using it as my commuter and trail hack

Here's my last weekend:

trying out the new Contour mount on Saturday:





riding with my 6yr old on Sunday:





and here's some of my ride to work everyday, although it has changed since this vid as I've found more trails  :


----------



## Johnny Come Lately (Jul 31, 2007)

cmg. said:


> Hey blokes, I'm an Aussie (from Brissy) now living in Switzerland, relatively new to this site, used to trail ride in Oz on motorbikes, now doing it on a 2012 Rumblefish Elite, using it as my commuter and trail hack
> 
> Here's my last weekend:
> 
> ...


Okay, allow me to be the first to say that your commute to work is very cool! I am so keen to head o/s for a few years and the +1 is all for it.

Step 1. take voluntary redundancy from work (almost done)
Step 2. Find work o/s

In the meantime, I will live my life vicariously through you.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Johnny Come Lately said:


> In the meantime, I will live my life vicariously through you.


the commute is already better, more trails popping up, less bitumen and gravel roads :thumbsup:

my trip to work is about 17kms (14km if I'd stay on the road only :nono:, but that would suck), and I'd love to know what % is what, ie; %bitumen, %gravel road and %trails
The answer would at least be good, because bitumen would be the least for sure


----------



## Aepheme (Aug 1, 2007)

Bought a lovely book this weekend called the "Western Australia Trail Guide"... but a bit saddened to see that an area the size of the entire West Cost of the US has few enough trails to fit on a single index page of size 14 font... with a big disclaimer that says most of them have dubious legality.

Hmmmm.... Any WA riders on here?


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

cmg71 said:


> riding with my 6yr old on Sunday:


Nice vid, and he's got some great skills!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

A little video from the Mont 24 last weekend here


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Jus found this thread.

After a a poor showing at the Mont 24hr with only lap done due to illness I was back on the bike the following Tuesday and ended up doing a 320km week.

113kms of which was on Saturday morning.

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | 113kilometers near Worrigee | Times and Records | Strava

Was a good test of my new Superfly too.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Big climb followed by an even bigger descent  Nice effort


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Lewy said:


> 113kms of which was on Saturday morning....


How did you get from Shoalhaven Heads across to Comerong Island? When I were a lad holidaying in those parts the river cut a wide swathe through 7 mile beach that you'd have to swim between tides to make it across...maybe it wasn't always that way?


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> How did you get from Shoalhaven Heads across to Comerong Island? When I were a lad holidaying in those parts the river cut a wide swathe through 7 mile beach that you'd have to swim between tides to make it across...maybe it wasn't always that way?


Its closed off now and has been for about 15 years


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

Had a great day out at the You Yangs with Waldog, Nuke_Pow plus one other. Rode a new trail I'd never seen before and generally just had a cracker of a day! Thanks for the day out lads......


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

beardi said:


> Had a great day out at the You Yangs with Waldog, Nuke_Pow plus one other. Rode a new trail I'd never seen before and generally just had a cracker of a day! Thanks for the day out lads......


It sure was delightful. Some great new stuff out there, well new for me. It had been a long time between drinks.

Cheers team.

Buller next weekend......


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Rode Lysterfield for the first time on Friday. We started at the main carpark and headed anticlockwise up to the Com games track. The first 1/3rd was a bit so so but it was obvious that a lot of work had gone into it, once we hit the Com games track and it got more interesting and fun for me. I've heard a bit of Lysterfield bashing around the traps and they are probably not the best trails in Melb but they have their own character and with a nice surround makes for a nice day out on the bike. I would imagine its one of those places that are more fun the fitter you are. I'll be back again one day.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree about Lysterfield, the com games track is good and the trails are better the fitter you are. It's also good in summer to have a swim in the lake after a hot ride and there's BBQ's if you fancy a bite after your ride. Lysterfield is where I first rode a MTB, it's the place that got me hooked all those years ago so I always enjoy a ride out there.

In contrast the You Yangs is a place where you don't have to be fit to have fun, you can just spin up the fire road to the top of the hill and bomb down all day. I do so much riding out there that I'm considering getting a bike with a bit more travel to hit some of the bigger stuff. Maybe something in the 150-160mm range that I can still ride to the top.

A new bike will have to wait though, as I just broke my Trailfox frame (again). I'll wait and see if the warranty comes through, but if it doesn't a replacement frame is on the cards, and probably not a BMC. In the mean time I'm hardtailing it.

Went for a ride out at Woodend on Sunday. I've been doing a lot of riding out there lately, using my GPS and searching around for all the trails I can find. I think I've found just about everything there is out there, a lot of it is pretty ripped up moto trails, but there's still good sections through the pines and a few others hidden around. There's also some extra trail on the Wombat track too, not sure how long it's been there but it's pretty well hidden and adds about 5kms to the loop. 

Anyone else doing the Wombat 100 in 2 weeks? I've been putting in some decent training rides for the last 2 months and I'm hoping to go ok. My race strategy is to go out hard until I blow up and then just harden up and keep going!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Went to Apollo Bay for the easter weekend and got stung on the shin by a bee thursday morning as I was prepping the bikes... So it was feet up for me all easter, eating too much and suffering from a bloated shin and cabin fever. I have the Capital Punishment 100km at the end of the month and have done soo little riding between getting sick, getting stung, moving house and being busy at work.
However my wife has gone to nz for 10 days so i'm going to be ramping it up!!!


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Alias Pauly said:


> Went for a ride out at Woodend on Sunday...
> 
> There's also some extra trail on the Wombat track too, not sure how long it's been there but it's pretty well hidden and adds about 5kms to the loop.


That wasn't you heading north on Distillery Tk just south of Burnt Mill Rd was it? Rude fellow who didn't wave back.  If so you'd have ridden over one of the wooden bridges...

Yeah if you mean the bit that runs around in the Fingerpost Rd "loop" area near Wombat Dam - that's been there a few years - the entrances/exits are a bit more obvious now. If not it's new to me, but I haven't ridden there much lately. Then there's the bit to the south over the road from Burnt Mill...where I'm thinking I may have seen you...

Mmm...Buller...tempting. Didn't you all freeze at the You Yangs yesterday - or didn't the rain and hail get down that far?


----------



## scalpel2007 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alias Pauly said:


> I agree about Lysterfield, the com games track is good and the trails are better the fitter you are. It's also good in summer to have a swim in the lake after a hot ride and there's BBQ's if you fancy a bite after your ride. Lysterfield is where I first rode a MTB, it's the place that got me hooked all those years ago so I always enjoy a ride out there.
> 
> In contrast the You Yangs is a place where you don't have to be fit to have fun, you can just spin up the fire road to the top of the hill and bomb down all day. I do so much riding out there that I'm considering getting a bike with a bit more travel to hit some of the bigger stuff. Maybe something in the 150-160mm range that I can still ride to the top.
> 
> ...


I'm doing wombat 50cal in a few weeks.

I used to race in the 80s at the range in gruyere.

Any tips on good tyres? I'm planning on installing racing Ralph's ( never ridden at wombat before)


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

cowpat said:


> That wasn't you heading north on Distillery Tk just south of Burnt Mill Rd was it? Rude fellow who didn't wave back.  If so you'd have ridden over one of the wooden bridges...
> 
> Yeah if you mean the bit that runs around in the Fingerpost Rd "loop" area near Wombat Dam - that's been there a few years - the entrances/exits are a bit more obvious now. If not it's new to me, but I haven't ridden there much lately. Then there's the bit to the south over the road from Burnt Mill...where I'm thinking I may have seen you...


I did ride the distillery track late in the day but I didn't see any MTBers as I headed north. If you were one of the moto riders I passed then sorry I didn't wave, I tried to nod but it may not have worked as I was pretty buggered, I'd done about 75kms at that point.

That is the single track I'm talking about, it's not bad and it's new to me, which is nice as I've done the Wombat track way too many times before.

Scalpel, I'm running Aspens for the race this year and I ran crossmarks for the last one. The tracks are generally pretty firm, so a lower tread, fast rolling tyre works best. Plus there's a fair amount of fireroad where you want faster rolling rubber. There's always muddy spots out there though, and the sections through the pines are a bit softer. I think the crossmarks are a bit faster rolling than the Aspens, but the aspens have a bit more bite and handle the muddy spots a bit better. They definitely have more climbing traction too. I've never ridden Ralph's before, but they look like they'd work pretty well out there.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Alias Pauly said:


> I did ride the distillery track late in the day but I didn't see any MTBers as I headed north. If you were one of the moto riders...


Yep probably was you then...75 km - you seemed to be traveling ok!

I agree Ralphs or any fast rolling tyre with a little tread should be ok at the moment.


----------



## scalpel2007 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks legends appreciate it.

Picking up some racing Ralph's today


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Mt Buller.*

I'll start by saying that this weekend far exceeded my expectations.

We arrived at about 2pm on Saturday arvo and very quickly hit the trails. From the village we straight down Gang Gangs, to Corn Hill Climb, all of Misty Twisty, then down the Corn Hill descent. There is a new return track that takes you back to the village from these trails, saving you from an epic climb up rocky fireroad.

Really loved that loop, it just had so much going on. Amazingly sculptured berms, with the tackiest dirt, then really challenging technical features, but still with and awesome flow. Misty Twisty was especially great, super rocky, tight and technical but you still carried so much momentum. Also, being to drop in to Gang Gangs straight from the village is heavenly!! When we got back, we then did a run down Copperhead..... meh, no grip, rutted, loaded with braking bumps, just didn't like it.

Today we ventured to Stonefly. Gang Gangs, down Silk Lane and up Stonefly. So the climb up Stonefly, as everybody has said, sure is a challenge to say the least. It takes about an hour to get up, and about 10 minutes to get down. The climb does undulate though, with some great little downs thrown in, but you lose a lot of altitude each time, i just couldn't help but think it could be done better. The descent is good, very good actually, but once we got to the bottom i just felt a little jibbed, but I didn't feel like this for long. from there we rode along the fireroad that goes down the gully and then made our way down River Spur trail. It isn't technical at all, but it's balls out fast and so much fun, it then leads into Delatite River trail, which follows the river back to Mirambah. The river trail is awesome, stupid fast and flowing with heaps of jumps and waterbars to launch off, and topped off with beautiful scenery all the way down, and amazingly constructed bridges that cut back and forth across the river. We then got a lift back up to the village. Such an amazing ride, by adding these two trails at the end of Stonefly really makes the epic climb up, worth it!!!

Once back at the village, for a our final run of the weekend we went down Klingsporn. This trail had been really hyped up to me by many, but i was left fairly disappointed. So much of the trail is obscured and littered with skull cracking boulders i just didn't get the same enjoyment out of it as i did the other trails over the weekend. Though the bottom third of it was pretty good though.

Overall and absolute blast of a weekend. Can't wait to get up the again next year.

Some happy snaps for you, nothing exciting and pretty **** quality too, sorry the little point and shoot is getting long in the tooth.









Heading off for a day in the saddle.









One of the entrances to Gang Gangs, the dirt was supreme this morning.









A couple of hundred metres before the top of Stonefly, Mt Stirling in the background.









One of the guys at the bottom of Stonefly, just before it turns vertical.









All loaded up for the final run of the weekend, down Klingsporn.









Just before loading up the car and heading home.

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice report Wal, looked like a great trip.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome weekend mate - great writeup. 

It's unlikely I'll make it up again before the snow starts to fall, but am definitely keen to head up before the chairlifts open and tempt me away from anything but the DH trails.

Copperhead is one of those trails that needs to be sessioned before it becomes enjoyable in my opinion. And you need a chairlift to do that. Daz & I were pelting down it after about half a dozen runs, then it became wicked fun.

Pity you didn't enjoy Klingsporn. Thinking about it, it's best enjoyed on at least 160mm, and with some decent armour and FF helmet to take your mind off said boulders. Then it's just brakes off and the crazy drop on your left to keep you in check 

With all of that in place ... it's a truly epic decent.

What did Leroy think of it on his Glory? (assuming that's his in the truck).


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> What did Leroy think of it on his Glory? (assuming that's his in the truck).


He liked it more than me, but he's ridden it a number of times before.

Yeah I guess copperhead could get better. We had a shuttle system going do could have done more, but just got more out of the other trails.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Sounds like a great trip and that you had a ball.

I am also guilty of talking up Klingsporn - bit it's not every man's meat as it were. It's the rocks, roots and perceived consequences of a fall that makes it a classic.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

cowpat said:


> Sounds like a great trip and that you had a ball.
> 
> I am also guilty of talking up Klingsporn - bit it's not every man's meat as it were. It's the rocks, roots and perceived consequences of a fall that makes it a classic.


Don't get me wrong, Klingsporn is a mighty beast begging to be enjoyed, an I guess ultimately I did enjoy it. I just got more out of the other trails we rode over the weekend.

I'm sure I will still ride it again the next time I'm there.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice write up, sounds like a great weekend. Have to agree about Stonefly, when I got to the bottom it was a bit like 'oh, its over already'. I guess when its such a fast descent its going to be short in time, but it would be nice if it was a bit longer. I like the sound of linking Stonefly with Delatite River trail and down to Mirimbah, sure beats the climb up Silk Lane.

What did I ride on the weekend? I rode across the Skybridge just North of Wollongong. Totally hardcore I know........


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

waldog said:


> I'm sure I will still ride it again the next time I'm there.


Perhaps on your Blur LTc 

Oh and I meant the drop on your right coming down Klingers, not left. Been getting those two mixed up lately...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Perhaps on your Blur LTc


Santa Cruz have been doing so much right lately. Highballc and al, Tallboy LTc and al and the Tallboy al - and cheap(er)!.


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

After driving 2h15m from Melbourne to Foster I soon realised that I was indeed 24 hrs early for a trail maintenance day there. Not to worry, being a one time local there I got on the phone and met up with one of the regular trail builders there. It had been 5 years since I'd ridden there and some amazing work has been done. There is real potential here and it seems that the local community and land managers are right behind it.

Right now the loop is approx 25mins in duration and definitely built for people with a decent level of skill. Lots of steep roll ins, a few small drops and some nicely flowing corners. The dirt is nice and dry and looks like it'll hold up well even in winter. While not a massive network yet there is significant potential to link a pretty decent network together - all of it is right in town.

I'm really excited because it's only 40 mins from my place and I've been really keen to sink my teeth into some trail maintenance/building after 6-7 years of leaching!

Hats off to those that have done the hard work with land managers, looking forward to seeing what can be created in the future.

Almost forgot - I took the work truck and we spent a fair bit of time watering in a berm that needed compacting, so it wasn't all a waste of time!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

beardi said:


> After driving 2h15m from Melbourne to Foster I soon realised that I was indeed 24 hrs early for a trail maintenance day there. Not to worry, being a one time local there I got on the phone and met up with one of the regular trail builders there. It had been 5 years since I'd ridden there and some amazing work has been done. There is real potential here and it seems that the local community and land managers are right behind it.
> 
> Right now the loop is approx 25mins in duration and definitely built for people with a decent level of skill. Lots of steep roll ins, a few small drops and some nicely flowing corners. The dirt is nice and dry and looks like it'll hold up well even in winter. While not a massive network yet there is significant potential to link a pretty decent network together - all of it is right in town.
> 
> ...


You should have come to Buller instead.....

But seriously, we should hit the trails up ASAP. Maybe the world cup weekend? Good work putting back in to the sport!!

Now if we could only do something about your ginger hair.....


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

wet and cold weekend, so I went exploring.............................


----------



## nuked2 (Oct 5, 2011)

rode thredbo broke my bike:madman:hire a DH next visit!


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

waldog said:


> You should have come to Buller instead.....
> 
> But seriously, we should hit the trails up ASAP. Maybe the world cup weekend? Good work putting back in to the sport!!
> 
> Now if we could only do something about your ginger hair.....


Yeah true I probably should have but then I would have had to put up with you! I'm down for a ride in Foster and I've just got to work out this new tv to hook up the red bull feed and we're set.

At least I can dye my hair...not much you can do about that face, although you do work with cosmetic surgeons!

I apologise for derailing this thread with our chit chat....as you were


----------



## scalpel2007 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just did the 50km at wombat. Was great - little wet in spots but lot of fun.

The rear mavic hub on my scalpel sounded like it was about to **** itself on the downhills as it made a horrendous screeching on decents. I made it through however.


----------



## RazeR1970 (Aug 24, 2011)

scalpel2007 said:


> Just did the 50km at wombat. Was great - little wet in spots but lot of fun.
> .


+1 me too

Thankfully no mechanical worries.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

scalpel2007 said:


> Just did the 50km at wombat. Was great - little wet in spots but lot of fun.
> 
> The rear mavic hub on my scalpel sounded like it was about to **** itself on the downhills as it made a horrendous screeching on decents. I made it through however.


Nice work, pity about those mavic free hubs though! Same thing happened to my brother a few years ago doing the 100km race, his mavic freehub lost the ability to freewheel and started screeching. He couldn't rest on the downhills and had a really hard time of it. Just give it a clean and a lube and it should be all right.

I finished the 100km reasonably comfortably yesterday. I went quicker than I ever though I would and beat my fairly optimistic goal. I came in 30 mins before my girlfriend arrived to take photos of me crossing the finish line! She was pretty disappointed, she drove all the way up there to get some photos and missed out. I might do a ride report later on.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Alias Pauly said:


> I finished the 100km reasonably comfortably yesterday.


Nice effort Pauly. You been sneaking in some training rides big fella? Haven't heard you mention any MTB riding in ages. Unless (gasp) you've been road riding?


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Nice effort Pauly. You been sneaking in some training rides big fella? Haven't heard you mention any MTB riding in ages. Unless (gasp) you've been road riding?


It's true that I took about a year off MTBing after the last wombat 100, and I did do quite a bit of road riding and racing. But it was mainly due to the You Yangs and Lysterfield being closed, I always knew i'd come back to the MTB eventually. I did do a lot of training for this race, the first part of which was learning how to ride a MTB again! But I got that sorted and spent many hours out at Woodend riding the race route.

I would post more on the forum but there is some problem with it which makes it super slow on my computer :madman: It takes ages to load and sometimes my posts fail and are lost, it's really annoying. So for every post I do in here I've probably gone for 10 MTB rides (and a few road rides ).


----------



## Chopliker (Jan 14, 2012)

Went for a little ride out the back of Riddells here and found some nice little single track that the motorbike boys have been eating out of the bush. The ground here is rocky shale and there are some deep ruts from rain run off but I think there is potential here for a pretty sweet track. Even some good spots for some little jumps and fast flowing down hill runs. The tracks are here and there though so I"m trying to find what would make the best loop. So much potential...


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Capital Punishment Summery
10ks- Flat tyre
30ks- Rear shock blowout, going to have to do the last 70ks with no working rear shock
35ks- Over the whole thing, thinking about the best place to pull out is
40ks- After a feed and some nice trails I decide it isn’t that bad and decide to take on the challenge ahead of me
45ks- Ride through defense land while they are doing live ammunition training
70ks- Hit the streets of Canberra in the untimed section for a cruise through town towards Black Mountain
87ks- Get to Mt Stromlo and get flogged by the final climb
95ks- Final descent sucks due to rear shock
100ks- Its over, meet family and go back to the start to pick up the car
Hotel- Get beaten up the stairs by my wife who is 35 weeks pregnant because I can’t bend my knees
Next morning- Got a cold
Breakfast- Sat at the table next to Todd Carney and his Cronulla Shark mates.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Rode Lysty for the first time in ages, surprisingly enjoyable.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Did the Capital Punishment 100km on saturday. Nice to see you at the start line Ben.
Despite only 1 ride in the last two months I managed it in just over 6 hrs. No cramps but lots of pain and suffering on the Stromlo Climb. Then like Ben I was unable to brace my legs for the descent and my hands were killing me. The feed stations were really good and helped me keep on going.
All in all one of the best, funnest events I have done. Also a very agreeable 'trail fun for effort' ratio, no comparison to the OO.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Well done to the guys thatdid the Capital Punishment I rode 70Km on Sunday and I was buggered. Hopefully I will get fitter and 100Km wont look so daunting.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Took my new bike for a test ride on some brand new trails today 










Yeah I wish. It was my dream bike until l worked out how much it would cost, then it got wiped off the list pretty quickly. Fortunately my mate brought one and let me ride it today, along with his other new bike which I also rode.










We had a bit of a problem as we use different peddles and the set on the Litevile had a peddle that would not come off. Fortunately we have the same size shoe so my peddles went onto the Voodoo and we swapped shoes when swapping bikes


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ben_M said:


> Yeah I wish. It was my dream bike until l worked out how much it would cost, then it got wiped off the list pretty quickly. Fortunately my mate brought one and let me ride it today, along with his other new bike which I also rode.


What did you think of the Liteville? I rode mine around Appin today on a nice 20km loop.


----------



## juddels (May 13, 2012)

any one done the Oaks ride in NSW?


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

juddels said:


> any one done the Oaks ride in NSW?


Yes. It's a nice intro ride for a beginner, or a good end to a longer ride if you join it to Andersons or Ingar.

We've got some info on the Oaks Firetrail here.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> What did you think of the Liteville? I rode mine around Appin today on a nice 20km loop.


Would love to take it to Appin :yesnod:

Loved it. Its got the 120mm rocker so a bit less than yours. Felt very comfortable, a bit soft for my fat ass but still a great ride. The trail we were on was one of the newer 'flow trail' type of trail, the bike climbed really well and was fantastic on the downs, very stable through the corners. Its got great acceleration, I find it hard to believe that you can have a bike with so much travel and have so much acceleration (yep, its been awhile since ive ridden a new bike). Im sure ill get a chance to try it out on some more challenging trails soon. :thumbsup:

Enjoying yours?


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

I met a local rider a few weeks ago who said that one day they would show me some trails he and a few friends built . Well Friday we went out and OMG these are the coolest tracks and only 10 minutes from home! They were at Pewsey Vale in the Barossa Valley. I rode over 16km of fun, manicured singletrack. He was a great rider and waited for me without complaining ( I have only been riding less than a year) he stopped before each difficult obstacle and explained the best lines. My legs were totally cramped up at the end and I had a smile on my face that I still cant wipe off. Out of all the different hobbies I have been involved in mountain bikers are the most friendly and helpful. I can see mountain biking is a hobby I wont get sick of. I know where I will be spending my free time now. I am impressed with how much they look after the tracks.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

That's great moofish, it really helps to have someone show you the trails.

We had a great ride at Kanga Ground on Saturday, great trails in great condition with great mates.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ben_M said:


> Would love to take it to Appin :yesnod:
> 
> Loved it. Its got the 120mm rocker so a bit less than yours. Felt very comfortable, a bit soft for my fat ass but still a great ride. The trail we were on was one of the newer 'flow trail' type of trail, the bike climbed really well and was fantastic on the downs, very stable through the corners. Its got great acceleration, I find it hard to believe that you can have a bike with so much travel and have so much acceleration (yep, its been awhile since ive ridden a new bike). Im sure ill get a chance to try it out on some more challenging trails soon. :thumbsup:
> 
> Enjoying yours?


It gets better every ride, mainly because I've finally found what I think is the sweet spot for the fork settings. Appin is my testing area so once I get my bikes set up for around there I generally don't have to change anything for anywhere else.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, the first few on the crosscheck for todays ride. The others on my specialised on the trails that start a hundred meters from home. Lucky to have these when I only have an hours leave pass.


----------



## Chopliker (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like you had better weather up there than what we did!

The aftermath of Sats ride through Smiths Gully at St Andrews...


----------



## RazeR1970 (Aug 24, 2011)

Went out to Buxton on Sunday. Fantastic purpose built tracks. Heaps of fun and highly recommend a trip out there


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sassen (May 30, 2012)

Three hours riding around Lysterfield and saw just the one Kangaroo.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

13 riders had a great great day on the Dry Diggings Trail. 50km from Castlemaine to out past Fryerstown and back. Fantastic weather, trails and crew.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Went to Pewsey Vale again on Friday. I love these trails 15 minutes from home!!! I will have to take some photos next time Im there. Its a perfect area to practice since its pretty much all technical, roll overs drop offs tight uphill switchbacks bermed switchbacks downhill. This place is going to improve my riding no end. Now winter can just piss off!


----------



## el nico (Jun 16, 2012)

Just got back from the east kowen loop. Superflowy and fun. Could probably do with a few techy features to mix things up a bit . Freakin chilly by sundown...must be snow around

Bike T-Shirts by Nick Taylor | RedBubble


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Bloody hell I felt like crapola on the bike this morning. 

Took a morning spin around Studley park and Fairfield boathouse. Not sure if it was just an off morning or the new ratios on my 2x9 drivetrain. 

Whatever it was, it sucked.


----------



## scalpel2007 (Apr 22, 2007)

Went out and did 2 hours at lysterfield today. Dry and flowing trails


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Too wet to ride in Sydney last weekend.

But the weekend before I had a great ride at Mt York in the Blue Mountains. Just getting the hang of a GoPro, so managed to capture some close encounters with inanimate objects: Mt York - June 12 - YouTube


----------



## adsumum (Apr 27, 2010)

Rode at Lysterfield on Saturday for 2 hours or so, then another 1.5 hours at Silvan Sunday morning. 

Just got caught in the rain on Sunday morning....... but was great fun in any case!


----------



## Red Ant (Jun 4, 2012)

I know I shouldnt have ridden given the wet trails but new bike so couldnt resist. Manly was closed so went to Loftus and did 2 laps of temptation creek and then the main 25km loop. It was wet but I was smiling the whole time.

Actually there were 3 national parks guys working on the trails, placing a bed of rocks on a muddy patch after a small lip. I felt guilty riding in the wet


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Red Ant said:


> I know I shouldnt have ridden given the wet trails but new bike so couldnt resist. Manly was closed so went to Loftus and did 2 laps of temptation creek and then the main 25km loop. It was wet but I was smiling the whole time.
> 
> Actually there were 3 national parks guys working on the trails, placing a bed of rocks on a muddy patch after a small lip. I felt guilty riding in the wet


They do run regular maintenance days at Loftus on the 3rd Saturday of every month. Considering the number of riders out there they get a very small turn out of 3-5 people willing to give a little back and I'm pretty sure none of those guys are locals.

Contact... 
Grant MIllar
Ranger - Royal Area
Metro South-West Region
National Parks & Wildlife Service
Tel: 02 9542 0618 Fax: 02 9542 1420
[email protected] or [email protected] if you are keen.


----------



## Red Ant (Jun 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> They do run regular maintenance days at Loftus on the 3rd Saturday of every month. Considering the number of riders out there they get a very small turn out of 3-5 people willing to give a little back and I'm pretty sure none of those guys are locals.
> 
> Contact...
> Grant MIllar
> ...


thanks mate. I will put in too. This will avoid the menai effect.

I am eagerly awaiting the re-opening of Menai. I am so grateful for the handful of guys who took the fight, lobbied and was successful with the council. :thumbsup:


----------



## scalpel2007 (Apr 22, 2007)

Any suggestions for rides in Melbourne this weekend ?

It's been wet !!!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*My Studley Park loop.*

I sure regret that decision.....

There was some fun run thing on, and they were using every single good trails except for two, and two of the shortest at that.

Lots of bitumen this morning..... :madman:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Last year an old riding buddy was riding his road bike early one morning when he got hit by a car doing 100kph. He survived and last weekend, over 8 months after the accident he was back on the bike, He has brought a new Cannondale 29er to ease his way back into it (very slowly). This is a video of his first ride back, about 20 of his old riding mates both road and MTB turned up to see the big man back on the bike. Myself and a mate did a bit of a ride before the official ride so ive included that as well.

A very lucky man.


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

You need a camelbak hose cleaning kit!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

paulb said:


> You need a camelbak hose cleaning kit!


Thats Mick's hose, but yeah, mine also needs a clean. I try not to look at it.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Ben_M said:


> Last year an old riding buddy was riding his road bike early one morning when he got hit by a car doing 100kph. He survived and last weekend, over 8 months after the accident he was back on the bike, He has brought a new Cannondale 29er to ease his way back into it (very slowly). This is a video of his first ride back, about 20 of his old riding mates both road and MTB turned up to see the big man back on the bike. Myself and a mate did a bit of a ride before the official ride so ive included that as well.
> 
> A very lucky man.


That's a real good news story right there.

I had an altercation with a car on the way to work this week, and let me stress it was not even close to being at 100kph, and only a bit scraped up from it, but it has scared the [email protected]#T out of me, so full props to your mate. I hope he has many safe and enjoyable years of biking to come.

Thanks for the post.

Wal.


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

We talk about growing old without growing up (or the other way around).

That video really made me appreciate how riding bikes keeps us feeling young!


----------



## [OutCast] (Jan 10, 2011)

First ride on my 2012 anthem ... ironbark gully (near Samford, QLD) .. rode the three sisters and then straight on to the water towers.

All up ~16kms ... about an hour of riding .. a lot of time spent double checking directions in the bush, first time out i wanted to end up at the right place !


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Pewsey Vale again i learnt lots and had a ball


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Val and I got out to the You Yangs on Monday. We only rode the Kurrajong area and Junction Track.

The work that's gone just into Junction recently is impressive. Junction is rerouted with more berms (less fall-line) and the black section has heaps more armouring. It's a serious challenge to even attempt to ride up it now. It used to be just do-able, now it's another level yet again...fun down though!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> ... and the black section has heaps more armouring. It's a serious challenge to even attempt to ride up it now. It used to be just do-able, now it's another level yet again...fun down though!


Do you mean the rocky part of the junction track climbing up from Kurrajong to the road? If so, I too remember a time when it used to be climb-able the whole way, when there also used to be more soil between all the rocks. In fact I remember watching you clean that long steep rocky climb on your 6.6 once when we went out as a group. Zero chance now for me without a brief walk in at least 2 places. But, as you say, heaps fun coming back down. Nomad eats it up.

Thinking of heading out to Stockyards this weekend. I was thinking of timing myself going down Cressy to see if it was worth entering this:https://www.youyangsmtbinc.com.au/images/YY_Cressy_Race_2012_large.jpg

As in .... whether it's worth entering provided I don't come last by a great margin.


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

How did you go with the timing NP? I'm 99% in for this event - even if I come last! I'll be freshly back from Whistler so hopefully i'll still be in one piece!


----------



## chris268 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm still under the 5 post limited so can't start a new thread - but can anyone recommend anywhere for a beginner to ride around Sydney or down the Wollongong/Shellharbour area?
I'll hopefully be getting a Trek Mamba or 6000 for my first MTB and am keen to test it out somewhere noob-friendly


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

chris268 said:


> I'm still under the 5 post limited so can't start a new thread - but can anyone recommend anywhere for a beginner to ride around Sydney or down the Wollongong/Shellharbour area?
> I'll hopefully be getting a Trek Mamba or 6000 for my first MTB and am keen to test it out somewhere noob-friendly


Wollongong and Appin are either steep or rocky and technical - or both. I'd suggest Yellowmundi near Penrith, good fun.


----------



## blbarclay (Aug 28, 2008)

28kms today with 630m of climb.


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

chris268 said:


> anywhere for a beginner to ride around Sydney or down the Wollongong/Shellharbour area?


Check out trailflix which has a list of most of the mtb tracks in and around Sydney.

TrailFlix - Home Page

There is some trails at Blackbutt Reserve near Shellharbour. I haven't ridden there before but i don't think they would be too demanding.

TrailFlix - Blackbutt Reserve


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

beardi said:


> How did you go with the timing NP? I'm 99% in for this event - even if I come last! I'll be freshly back from Whistler so hopefully i'll still be in one piece!


Ouch ... that stings dude, throwing the 'W' word out there to those that won't be with you 

Didn't end up getting to YY in the end. Clusterf**k of a weekend all round. Still a bit keen for the event. I'd be more likely to enter if I had a riding buddy with me, so if you're keen, I'm keen.

What are your thoughts about an AM ride there this Sat? I know it's a long way for you but I think my motivation increases if I know I have to meet someone there... or are you heading to W by that stage?


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing myself, I'm in Melbourne working this week so I was hoping to get down there Sat morning? Not sure how keen you are for early starts but I really need to do some stuff around the house so I was thinking being there for 8.30 ish? Really hoping my new shock mounts arrive tomorrow otherwise I'm on the hardtail.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

beardi said:


> I was thinking the same thing myself, I'm in Melbourne working this week so I was hoping to get down there Sat morning? Not sure how keen you are for early starts but I really need to do some stuff around the house so I was thinking being there for 8.30 ish? Really hoping my new shock mounts arrive tomorrow otherwise I'm on the hardtail.


0830 would work fine for me. Grant gave me your number so I'll txt you tomorrow if I know I can make it. My only hesitation is that I'm heading to Singapore and Bali on Sunday, and the last time I went there I also headed to YY the day before, and cased a landing, and ended up in hospital and delayed the trip by a few days. So assuming I can wipe that mojo (and it's not pissing rain) I'm keen. I'll prob opt to park at Stockyards and run the FF helmet and armour, just in case.

P.S. last years Cressy day winner was on a hardtail.


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

Good to hear you're escaping the last throes of winter by heading to SE Asia! I'm ready so just let me know if you can't find your biking mojo. I promise not to yell "yeah you should be right on that gap....what could go wrong? C'mon don't be a p......!"
Ok maybe i'll pack the DH gear....now which bike? Tempting to give the nomad a razz if we're grinding up the fire trail.....

P.S. I'm fairly confident last year's winner also has some talent, I'm still looking for some, might try CRC, see if they have any good deals.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Good ride yesterday. Perfect conditions. YY pretty packed, good to see.

Have fun in Whizzla Beardy, rail those berms on Black Velvet for me.


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

Great day out Saturday; always great to meet and ride with new people. Also great to see plenty of people out enjoying the youies.....people on all sorts of different bikes including those funny ones with big wheels! 

Enjoy the warm weather in SE Asia N_P and I'll be sure to rip a few laps of whatever colour velvet they're calling it now.....seeya at the Cressy race/ride day.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Cressy ahoy!!


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

signed up yet Wal?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

beardi said:


> signed up yet Wal?


Not yet, you?


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

by the end of the week i will be


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Very good then. 

I'll do it next week, can't be bothered doing it on my phone.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey  Long time! I rode the steed for the forst time in MONTHS on the weekend in the Porthills. We move to Auckland in a few weeks so close to Rotorua. Its the time to dust off the bike and get out more this Summer. Just laid down cash on a Nukeproof Mega frame and Mag 55Ti forks (170mm) so lots of shuttling! More on my blog Taking photographs of porthill mountain bikers

Anyway, how are you guys doing? I've only had a quick read of threads- and you all seem to be keeping in touch which is cool.


----------



## bluedogmedia (Sep 1, 2012)

Whaka trails Rotorua!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

bluedogmedia said:


> Whaka trails Rotorua!


Hey BlueDog  Small world! I emailed you about getting on board as a photographer for the 2013 Rotovegas bike festival


----------



## ledtool (Sep 18, 2007)

waldog said:


> Very good then.
> 
> I'll do it next week, can't be bothered doing it on my phone.


Why cant this event be oct 22nd instead?? I wanna come.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm all signed up. 

Good times ahead.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

:band::band:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice. Very nice. I was going to suggest some pics once you mentioned it earlier, but you beat me to it.

May I ask re: the fork choice? Don't think I've seen you run the Marz before....


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> Nice. Very nice. I was going to suggest some pics once you mentioned it earlier, but you beat me to it.
> 
> May I ask re: the fork choice? Don't think I've seen you run the Marz before....


Correct, i've never run a Marz. I wanted a gravity fork and fox 36's were (and have been for sometime) on top of list until feedback from mates running the 55's and online/ mag reviews convinced me otherwise. By all accounts these are killer and being coil, and running damping from the 888 downhill fork- i can see why.

With a family move to Auckland next week- and a few more bits of kit required i doubt i'll get to ride them for a number of weeks. :madman:

But their maiden voyage wll be Rotorua it seems :drumroll::rockon::devil:

What are you riding? Still the Reign?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> But their maiden voyage wll be Rotorua it seems :drumroll::rockon::devil:


I can think of worse places to break-in a bike ... most jealous. Why the move to Rotorua? I hope it's not insensitive to ask whether it's due to the earthquake.


ilostmypassword said:


> What are you riding? Still the Reign?


Nomad - but yes, still the same. I have no desire to change this to anything except it's carbon equivalent, and even then that would only happen if mine we stolen, and even then ... i'm not pining for it.

I have the Niner as well (EMD9) but I don't rate it that much - not because it's a 29er ... more because it's a hardtail and I just don't find them to be as fun (which is what it's about for me anyway).

P.S. your blog photos are fantastic.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> I can think of worse places to break-in a bike ... most jealous. Why the move to Rotorua? I hope it's not insensitive to ask whether it's due to the earthquake.
> 
> Nomad - but yes, still the same. I have no desire to change this to anything except it's carbon equivalent, and even then that would only happen if mine we stolen, and even then ... i'm not pining for it.
> 
> ...


We are moving to Auckland City- so only a few hours drive from rotorua. Christchurch will never be the same after the Earthquakes and yes, it's a major factor for the shift like so many others. We would have moved sooner, but a new addition to our family- Thomas- who is now 9 months old slowed us down considerably 

I had my eye on a Nomad for sometime. They do look like lots of grins!

Loving the photography...really loving it. This season i'll be involved more with the downhill and 24hr scene so can't wait for Summer!


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

A few warmup laps in Whistler bike park today...very bumpy post crankworx although I'm not complaining; this place just keeps getting better!


----------



## ledtool (Sep 18, 2007)

Even better with rebound hey beardi! 
Got some great after rain laps in today, was snowed on at the top of garbo also.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Bastards*

(* said affectionately)


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Bastards. 

NOT said affectionately.


----------



## ledtool (Sep 18, 2007)

Thats not very nice wally.


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

As far as I can tell mountain biking doesn't get any better than this.......stop upgrading your bike, forget about the 2013 model you "need" and get over here!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Agreed. I would go so far as to say life itself doesn't get much better than riding on that mountain.

My Whistler Pic

P.S. did you get yourself a GoPro Beardi?


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

Buddy has a spare so thought I'd have a go - makes one look very slow!


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

PS - nice pic there....classic view down to the lakes below!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

beardi said:


> As far as I can tell mountain biking doesn't get any better than this.......stop upgrading your bike, forget about the 2013 model you "need" and get over here!


Living in NZ ain't to bad :thumbsup: Nice pics- looks like alot of fun


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Beardi said:


> .......stop upgrading your bike, forget about the 2013 model you "need" and get over here!


on the weekend I went to Davos for a bit of a ride, dont get over here its not worth it


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, we have some new trails here in Wagga which I I am told to believe a first of its kind. These are the first completly new multi-user trails built by NSW Natioanl Parks on NSWNP land. The new trails were built at Livingstone National Park just south of Wagga were we use to have some very challenging and unique trails which, unfortunatly were unstastainable so they were closed. Stage 1 of the trails were opened about 2 months ago and we have a 4km beginner (green) trails. It mat be green but those who can ride can easily get upto 40ks while dodging through trees and over nicly formed water diverson banks. Its also quite different in both directions so its more like 8ks of new single track. :thumbsup:

I organised a ride on Monday of the public holiday so people could tryout the new trails and see what they were like. I also wanted to take a group shot to send to the NSWNP big wigs to say, 'hey, theres lots of us and we like this stuff, can we have stage 2 please'. Stage 2 will be 4ks of intermediate trail, IF NSWNP can find it in their budget. We got around 30 riders at the ride including a couple of family's which was great to see. There were about 5 under 12s giving the whole 4k loop a go which was awesome. The seasoned riders also had a hoot, riding along at full tilt with a mate right on your tail yelling at you to do tricks etc..... Fun as. 

Some pics.....














































Back in May when in guys who had the contract to do the work, Trailscapes from SA were finishing up they invited a few of us out there to have a look and a bit of a ride. Here is the video,

New Multi-use Trail at Livingstone National Park - YouTube


----------



## 95GTLTS (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like the mountain was happy to see you!


----------



## 95GTLTS (Apr 8, 2010)

Those Wagga trails look good. might have to head out there sometime.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Ben_M said:


> Well, we have some new trails here in Wagga which I I am told to believe a first of its kind.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice work Ben


----------



## thdu (Oct 12, 2012)

Makara is sick


----------



## bluedirt (Oct 15, 2012)

You Yangs, Victoria


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

Took a spin out at Foster. Trail is starting to bed in well, but there are some truly huge puddles (more like lakes) that will need a long time to clear. New log ride is a good test and very nicely made. Apart from that the trail is a lot of fun, with so many interesting gradients naturally existing in the park it makes for great riding. A few diversions are in order but it's early days there so I'm not complaining! Great potential here.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

beardi said:


> Took a spin out at Foster. Trail is starting to bed in well, but there are some truly huge puddles (more like lakes) that will need a long time to clear. New log ride is a good test and very nicely made. Apart from that the trail is a lot of fun, with so many interesting gradients naturally existing in the park it makes for great riding. A few diversions are in order but it's early days there so I'm not complaining! Great potential here.


Top work Beardman.

How's that shock holding up? It's gotta be due for some love.


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

Holding up well as far as I can tell. Very hard coming off the Nomad...anything air feels like puss compared to a coil. It's WAY better than the triad, actually ramps up, so i'm definitely pretty happy with it. I reckon my next trail bike will have a coil. Frame weights are so low now that an extra kg wouldn't hurt. In the meantime i'll send it off to NS and see what they can do for me.

ANother month or so Wal and Foster will be tasty, we should hit it again.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

beardi said:


> Holding up well as far as I can tell. Very hard coming off the Nomad...anything air feels like puss compared to a coil. It's WAY better than the triad, actually ramps up, so i'm definitely pretty happy with it. I reckon my next trail bike will have a coil. Frame weights are so low now that an extra kg wouldn't hurt. In the meantime i'll send it off to NS and see what they can do for me.
> 
> ANother month or so Wal and Foster will be tasty, we should hit it again.


I'm looking forward to getting down there again.

What is NS, in regards to your shock? It will feel so much better after a service, it's years overdue.


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

NS Dynamics? Shock Dr's...Yeah i'm sure it'll be tasty with some maintenance, need to pull my finger out


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

beardi said:


> I reckon my next trail bike will have a coil. Frame weights are so low now that an extra kg wouldn't hurt.


Once you get the rate right go titanium. Only 0.5 kg.:thumbsup:


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

beardi said:


> NS Dynamics? Shock Dr's...Yeah i'm sure it'll be tasty with some maintenance, need to pull my finger out


Ah super.

Just had a peek at their website.

I'm sure it will be so much better after some love.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Kidman trail gopro - YouTube

Last weekend with a mate on a bit of the Kidman trail near me in the Barossa.

Devils Gully SA after work ride 16/10/12 4/4 - YouTube

Me and a workmate on Tuesday at Devils Gully> Had a great time even if I was totally out of condition and throwing up early in the ride. The start shows a koala we came across. Hes a little hard to see but we didnt want to get too close and the gopro lens makes it seem even further away.


----------



## gRINDpIG (Jul 6, 2012)

Mainly Merri/Yarra through to Ceres then onto Brunswick Velodrome, alot of urban trails


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Rode the 65Km option for Amys ride on Sunday put road tyres on and tried to hide the Kona amongst the road bikes. Some of those hills down south are unpleasant. At least I got the Kona over 62 Km/h. Cramped up 50m from the end but after rubbing my legs I made it. Maybe I will try the 100 Km option next year. Hopefully the guy who had a heart attack on the first hill pulled through ok. I got passed by kids,fat women old men and women and a guy with one leg! Damn paralympians! I have reached lycra overload fat lady camel toes are too much.


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

rode the half fling, had a great time but did not go as well as hoped. cramped after 3 hours, then had a nasty fall just from being tired in a simple bit of track. some great tracks there, but I am totally over grassy farm tracks


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

As one of the trainers for the kids in our local club, we took the kids here:










Luckily only half of them were able to come, the track was crowded at times:










My little fella getting into it:










Was an awesome day :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

The last few weekends myself and a mate have been on Willans Hill right in the middle of town making this.

Was a lot of fun to make.

One Hill - YouTube


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

that skills track looks so much fun, good to see them starting early!


----------



## Coast (Oct 17, 2008)

beardi said:


> Took a spin out at Foster. Trail is starting to bed in well, but there are some truly huge puddles (more like lakes) that will need a long time to clear. New log ride is a good test and very nicely made. Apart from that the trail is a lot of fun, with so many interesting gradients naturally existing in the park it makes for great riding. A few diversions are in order but it's early days there so I'm not complaining! Great potential here.


Hi Beardi, I spend a lot of time at Inverloch so am interested in the trails you've mentioned. Is there a map of the trails that you know of?

Cheers,

Coaster


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

The trailhead is at the cnr of Devlin and Hall rd's in Foster. The park is called Cement Hill Reserve. No map that i'm aware of but the loop is prob 5-6 kms. The trail is signed at most intersections now after they got some funding. You can't get lost really so just go for a spin and see how you go. Not worth it from Melbourne but if you're in Invy it's the best option around. I'm in Cape Paterson, give me a yell if you want a tour.....please bear in mind I'm quite unfit!


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

Out at Foster today; finally starting to get the place dialled in. Anyway I don't usually use this but I Strava'd the ride so people could see where it was

Bike Ride Profile | Cement Hill Foster near Foster | Times and Records | Strava

Also some pics......


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

Also, I didn't post a pic to showoff my bike (which is so old it still has those 26 inch wheels) rather to show the signage that has been installed. Much easier to join the loop up now.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

I rode a mattock in the national Park Nerang QLD. Too much digging and too little riding of late. 
You guys at Wagga shouold see if you can get a trail agreement to build with NSW NPWS. That's what we have here on the Gold Coast now. QPWS have been the best land manager you could ask for in the last year.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

beardi said:


> Also, I didn't post a pic to showoff my bike (which is so old it still has those 26 inch wheels)


In my book, that's _more_ of a reason to show it off 

Good to hear you're getting some trail action down there. Be sure to get in touch if you're up our way over the xmas period.


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

Shaping up to be a very busy Dec/Jan unfortunately. I'll let you know next time i'm in town, keen to ride somewhere with more than a 4km loop!


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Rode our newly completed trails in Hornsby, Sydney
Here is a buggered up vid thrown together to show what the trails are like... More betterer one soon!

this is probably one of the worst put together vids i have ever done. but here it is... somehow i screwed up the encoding and we ended up with this boxed in view, i'm reworking it but this will give you an idea of the track!


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Looks like it would be hard to get a really high qual vid of those trails. They were pretty techy and bumpy. Looks outstanding and a massive amount of work has been done. It is now definitely on my list, having family about 100k north. 

While some of the climbing was obviously green trail, what were the ratings of the others? Was the first a black trail?


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah that first climb is Blue but has a black line off the to left over the logs. The first downhill bit is blue with a black off to the left with the other large log ride. They put those in as filters so if you can't do the first bit don't try the rest. But it's pretty fun, ill try to get some better footage, probably not mounted to the bike though.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Love to see more as I doubt I will get there to ride there inside of 6 months.


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is a new edit


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

foxpuppet said:


> http://http://vimeo.com/56283000
> 
> Here is a new edit


The URL is wrong fp, but the vid is good. Was the bird a baby butcher bird? Great trails.

Should be

Hornsby Mountain Bike Park - 2nd edit on Vimeo


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Great trails looks like a lot of fun, ans Sydney certainly needs it! I know where ill be riding next time in Sydney. Is there a link to more info?


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

There is no official link as yet as the council has not opened the park "officially" just work has been completed. Very soon though. In the mean time it's at quarry rd, Hornsby nsw, park down the end of quarry road about 50m past the trail signs. Trail is only open during daylight hours due to council stipulation to keep residents groups happy.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Cheers mate, ill look for more info when I head up there next.

I've done a few nice rides in a past month but have been too busy to post here, but I thought I'd do it now.

Early December a mate and myself did a road trip from Wagga to Tathra and Jindabyne. The trip over the snowy mountains was really nice with some awesome scenery and great little towns full of old Australian Architecture. We stopped at Cooma on the way for dinner and had a couple of Turkish Pides, these things were massive and lasted from Friday night to Sunday morning.










Saturday morning saw us pulling the bikes off the roof at the Bundadong trail network in Tathra. Mick had ridden here about 12 months before and highly rated it which was one of the main reasons we were there and well, he was right.










Nice flowing trails with some fast gully crossings. "Bridges" had about 20 gully crossings which was a lot of fun, but in my opinion the best trail was "Anchors Away". Super fast with lots of burms and some small jumps had me smiling from ear to ear. I had my new Canondale which was hooked up like nothing else I've ever ridden which added to the awesomeness of the ride, this active suspension thing is pretty cool. On the first run down "Anchors Away & Nizentite" my camera fell out of my open backpack, I thought there was no way we were going to find it so I didn't bother going back up (Long story short, a lady walker picked it up and dropped it off to the local bike shop and I got it back!!!) Along with the main Bundadong area we also headed over to the Fire Shed Trails which are connected together by some trails. This section is fun and a little bit flatter than the main section which means no big climbs but no big descents. There is a newish creek section which was a lot of fun and there is also a black downhill run towards the end of the loop that is a real hoot (not sure why it is rated black though?).

With almost 40ks in the legs it was time to make a move. Before leaving town we stopped at a pub for lunch with a fantastic view but a noisy seagull.










We said goodbye to Tathra and headed off on the 2.5hr trip to Jindabyne and the Bungarra trail network located on private property on the southern side of town. With a flow track, pump track, skills track, a jumps track and green, blue and black rated trails there is a lot on offer at Bungarra. We spent a bit of time playing on the pump track and skills track plus riding most of the other trails. My pick of the trails was "Wild Goats" track, really and technical trail that forces you to concentrate the whole way up and down.

20ks done and we were off back to our nights accommodations in Cooma. Unfortunately the nights accommodations was not as good as the previous night, the disadvantages of a road trip on a budget.










Sunday morning saw us back to Jindabyne (we could not get cheap accommodation for one night) and to the Mill Creek/Trylean trail network. Ever since watching the All Terrain MTB Challenge/Red Bull Ride videos from this area I have always wanted to ride here.










Im not sure that I have ever started a ride any better way. The main trail that runs across the hill is a flat out blast with some great comers and plenty of rocks to skip over. I was getting quite comfortable with the new bike by now and I was keeping off the brakes much more than I ever have before, I was so full of confidence and having so much fun. After ending up at the dam wall we headed back and rode most of the trails that came off the main trail. These are the total opposite of the main trail, slow and technical. There seemed to be a surprise around every corner whether it be a rock garden, a steep climb or a tight corner, you never knew what to expect. We climbed up to the trip point at the top of a north shore black run for some fantastic views.




























Unfortunately I was smashed by this time so I didn't really feel like riding anything too knarly so we headed down another very fast narrow trail all the way down to the lake, a great trail to finish on.

Back in the car and we head to our last destination, Lake Crackenback. The easiest trail network on our trip it was best left to last as our (well my) bodies were suffering a bit, but once I got going it was much better. While nothing extreme it is a quite enjoyable ride around the village and along the fast flowing river and back again.










They also have a very nice skills area and the best pump track or bowl that ive ever ridden. We met Paul who was the builder who was there having a run looking at some possible modifications.










After a final run on the pump track using up what energy I had leftit was time to call the trip over and head back to normality and back to family life.










Such a great road trip with some of the best trails I ever ridden, I can highly recommend all of the places we rode, I would go back to all of them if I had the chance. I think I've only just come down off the high from the trip a month later. I am in the middle of making a video which has more of the actual riding in it, I will post up when done.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

Rode my favourite trails within East Kowen/Sparrows Hill in ACT on Sunday. Managed my longest ride yet; 52km non-stop.

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | 52kilometers near Kowen | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Ben_M said:


> Cheers mate, ill look for more info when I head up there next.
> 
> I've done a few nice rides in a past month but have been too busy to post here, but I thought I'd do it now.
> 
> ...


Post up the vid. You have ridden some nice stuff there for sure.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

My latest little adventure was in the Blue Mountains over the Christmas break. Myself and a brother in law decided to do the Andersons Fire Trail with the hopes of continuing onto the Oaks Fire Trail, depending on how we were feeling.










From Wentworth Fall Station it was bitumen for about 6ks until we got to an old hospital where we hit the dirt. Slightly downhill with a few undulations until we got to the turn off for the Anderson Trail.










Some nice faster trails with some loose corners was finally brining in the fun factor then more undulations with the only thing of note was a couple of short steep technical climbs.










Within no time we had reached the fun section, the long downhill down into the valley.




























Steep rocky downhills and tight loose corners make sure that you were concentrating all the way down while having a blast. It was all over too soon as in no time at all we were at the bottom of the valley where at the first creek crossing we were meet by a foreign man in his speedos looking at something in the trees with his wife. We said hi and quickly moved on to the second creek crossing, the fun one. We both crossed the creek successfully, I got drenched as I had a heap of speed going in and the splash ensured my front was saturated, but as it was a hot day I didn't care a bit.























































After a bit of a cool down and a rest we saddled back up to take on the big climb out of the valley. 3ks long with some very steep (21% apparently) and rocky sections separated by some not so steep sections. This climb along with some of the other ones were teaching my brother in law that the main climb up Stromlo isn't that hard after all. He had never ridden (well walked) up anything like it before so it was a good eye opener to him. I was happy with my effort which had me stopping only twice and only walking about 5m to the nearest water bar to start again.

Once we reached the gate up the top it got much smoother and the gradient was more of a gentle slope (brother in law didn't think so). We finally got some good views as well. That was one thing that I thought was a little disappointing, doing a ride like this in the Blue Mountains you expect some pretty good views. Besides a couple of glimpses of some hills there was not much to look at.



















One final hurdle was a short but very steep climb once we hit the bitumen, not sure but it defiantly felt like the steepest of the day. We cruised the last section through the town of Woodford and went straight to the train station, we were both fairly knackered and even though there is pretty much no climbing on the Oaks trail we decided we had had enough.

We waited for the next train to come, put the bikes on the train and spent the next 15mins in a tiny little box with our bikes trying to keep them out of the way of other passengers.




























Overall it was a fun day but nothing spectacular. I don't feel the need to do the ride again, still need to do the Oaks trail.

A couple of days later with the other brother in law in tow we headed out to Scribbies which was in the first issue of Flow Magazine. It took a lot of research to find it but it was well worth it. I took a wrong turn at the start which cost us about 20mins and included pushing through some thick scrub to find a fire road, but once we found our way it was great fun. I would imagine it would only get better the more you got to know the trail as there are a few different lines to take in places. Would love to go back there one day.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Video from the road trip.

Enjoy.

Sea to Snowies - YouTube


----------



## Coast (Oct 17, 2008)

beardi said:


> The trailhead is at the cnr of Devlin and Hall rd's in Foster. The park is called Cement Hill Reserve. No map that i'm aware of but the loop is prob 5-6 kms. The trail is signed at most intersections now after they got some funding. You can't get lost really so just go for a spin and see how you go. Not worth it from Melbourne but if you're in Invy it's the best option around. I'm in Cape Paterson, give me a yell if you want a tour.....please bear in mind I'm quite unfit!


Apologies for the late response. Thanks Berdi, that and the Strava link are great. I've been riding my SS 29'er out of Invy up Inv-Outtrim rd to Mt Misery (well named that!) and back for a ride so glad there's a ST option. Forster's about 40min away right?

I'll ST you when I'm next down. More than happy to ride with someone, even a 26'er ;-)


----------



## McSlow (Feb 6, 2013)

Yesterday was the first time I rode in ages, I have hardly ridden in anger since having a child and buying a house. Now that I have gotten far too fat and lazy, I think I'll have to start getting out regularly again.

So I rode Makara Peak, Welly NZ with some buddies. Went up via Koru, then the 4WD track because we are too unfit to do Sally Alley/Missing Link/Aratihi. Then we came down via Northface, end of RL Ext, Magic Carpet, then Swigg/Starfish. We all had a nice cold Sappora beer afterwards as reward for our efforts.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Fox Creek on Friday with a mate. The conditions were perfect. I kept riding until my legs cramped up. It was a great day and I cant wait to go back!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice write-ups Ben, good to see you still have the passion.
Unfortunately I'm kind of in McSlows position. Marriage, house etc.. However I will be back! Planning a write up on some of the GDT I did over Christmas.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Hud said:


> Nice write-ups Ben, good to see you still have the passion.
> Unfortunately I'm kind of in McSlows position. Marriage, house etc.. However I will be back! Planning a write up on some of the GDT I did over Christmas.


Just wait until the kids come Hud!!  Ive always had the passion, just lacking the time to do anything with it. So much that i've had to join the gym to keep fit!!!!:eekster: Its really not that bad :thumbsup:

Look forward to the write up.


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hud said:


> Unfortunately I'm kind of in McSlows position. Marriage, house etc.. However I will be back!


Sounds like fun Hud! Ive just spent a few days down riding the lovely trails of Forrest. Stayed in the caravan park. Love how you can just park your car and ride to the trails. Place was busy on Sat. Lots of riders getting in some last minute practice before the 100k this wkend. I will have to do it one year. Maybe next year. Im prob about mid-level fitness.

On thurs i started off with 4,5 6 Follow the dog. Fun loop. Some nice little pinches on follow the dog. You sure earn your post ride coffee.

In the arvo rode out to the Yaugher trails and did the super loop. Nice and fast, flat and flowy. Suits my style really being not so used to hills.

In the evening, teed up with a few local guys who were riding up to do the lower part of red carpet. I decided to kick on and get to the top and do the whole of red carpet. Glad i did. Was the best time of day with the sun just about setting. Had a blast hooning down red carpet. Sweet track!! Met all of the other lads back at the brewery.

Next day did 4, 5 and 6 again, then in the arvo went and did Grass Trees and Mariners. Hard to beat really. Bit of everything thrown in. Love the berms and gullies!

On sat did another lap of Grass Trees and Mariners.

All up did about 73-74 odd ks according to strava. Not a bad effort!!


----------



## Maddog852 (Feb 23, 2013)

Managed to finally get a couple of rides in at Woodhill after nearly two months of no action due to work up North. The dry summer has definitely pushed out the sand and made for some pretty fun and, due to the lack of riding, fairly unpredictable riding as well. Managed to avoid any spills and absolutely loved every second of it. My new, second hand forks arrived today as well so can not wait to rig them up and go for another burn!!!


----------



## G Man 55 (Feb 23, 2013)

Seeing those pics has got me pumped Ben, heading up to the Oaks for the first time in 10 years next weekend !!! can't wait !!!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Good to hear the pics got you pumped G Man, im sure the trail will have changed a bit in 10 years!! Enjoy.


----------



## G Man 55 (Feb 23, 2013)

Went and had a go at the Mount Annan Botanical Gardens Mtb course on Tuesday well worth thr trip guys, bout 7-10 ks in length, was quite slippery given all the rain we've had which made it a lil frustrating, it's almost all single track and very well made, was also a lil bit steep for my 150mm travel front end in places, really wished I'd taken my flat pedals instead of my cleats

All in all I thought it was a great track to go and visit, will definatley be going back !!!

Oaks Firetrail this Sat hope the Rain goes esy on us


----------



## CHINOTAKER (Nov 1, 2012)

Did Manly Dam on the weekend. TOO HOT!!!

What really amazed me was seeing a guy on a none suspension MTB (front or back) , V-brakes and no water doing the same thing. He overtook me.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

CHINOTAKER said:


> What really amazed me was seeing a guy on a none suspension MTB (front or back) , V-brakes and no water doing the same thing. He overtook me.


Better that than a unicycle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow! Nearly a year with no action in this thread.

It used to be thriving.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

bloodpuddle said:


> Better that than a unicycle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Husband and wife unicyclists overtook my missus at the You Yangs the other day...


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

waldog said:


> Wow! Nearly a year with no action in this thread.
> 
> It used to be thriving.


Facebook


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

bloodpuddle said:


> Better that than a unicycle


Speaking of unicycles, seen a guy riding one on the wodonga-beechworth road on saturday. Think hes riding it around australia or something.

Heres the guy i saw...

Samuel Johnson's wheely long ride for sister | The Border Mail


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Today's philosophical question: is it more shameful to be overtaken by a unicycle on the trail or on the road?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

bloodpuddle said:


> Today's philosophical question: is it more shameful to be overtaken by a unicycle on the trail or on the road?


I would hazard a guess and say both would bother me an approximately equal amount of fk-all.

And yes, it is super quiet in this forum. Still lots of folk riding. Just not communicating here. Yeah ... it's prob FB.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Last time I did the Highland Fling there was a guy doing the 55k version on a unicycle. Found him at the 10k to go mark walking........

Anyways, here is a pic from this morning. We rode for about 30 mins without lights before the sun came up only using First Light. Makes getting up at 5am worth it.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Ben,
Maybe the HA was too slack to ride that hill 
Great Pic the pre dawn rides are awesome
Been getting out a lot
Maulbrooks at Mogo is a must do for anyone heading to the Batemans Bay area I've been there several times and it never fails to put a smile on my face.
In fact my wife and younger son requested a 2nd go there in the one trip so thats a high praise 
Also been out to Plenty Gorge since we got back 
Heading to Buller for the Aus day weekend plus a couple of days before it which should be great


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice pic!


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

It is a nice photo Ben_M.

+1 for Mogo, BUT here's a tale: a few years ago I went to Maulbrooks on the way home after a golf weekend at Narooma. Plan was one loop, starting about 4PM (November) and then to a mate's place at Bateman's Bay for beers and BBQ.

Checked the map at the trailhead in detail and should have taken a pic of it with the phone. *NOTE THIS SUGGESTION DOWN*









There was also a notice about severe storm damage on trails.

Off down Kick Start.















It's hard to imagine a better start to a ride. If you can't enjoy Kick Start, then there's little hope I think.

The problem with Mogo is that there are good trail signs. They even have "wrong way go back signs" near the trailhead and as a first time visitor, you somehow become dependant on them.









One problem I have with Mogo after a couple of visits is that signs are there _*if you know where to look*_. If you don't, like between Sheoak and Snake, you can be confused.

At the bottom of Kick Start that year, there were all sorts of branch trails or braids. Some looked closed. Others not.









I did not see the sign for Loopy Trail on the other side of the creek (this pic is not from that trip, so maybe it was less visible), so I rode back up the fire road to the map and checked again. OK, got it - cue Bee Gees "Staying Alive" as I hit KS trail again.

At the end of Loopy, there was a singletrack that looked inviting, but I could see so much massive storm damage all around that I decided to use the fire road and cut out part of the long loop. It was a bad choice. I rode on basically open road for a few hundred metres before the fire road started to become covered by fallen lumber. Most places had ride-arounds and I was sucked into going farther. Soon it was carnage, with thousands of fallen trees. I managed to get past or over them and made it to AST Track eventually.

Cue "Staying Alive" again. A fun downhill grade and I was feeling great. There were no trees across this trail. I saw a sign for Thru Track and after that things went bad. Having been back I know now that I did Swamp Track without seeing a sign. Maybe it was destroyed, with hundreds of monster (2+m trunks) trees down to the point I could not even guess where the trail went.

I started leaving the bike, climbing and ducking to find the trail up to 100m ahead. I'd go back and get the bike and try to carry it through without breaking a leg and then do it again and again. When I finally made it to signs that warned me of a fire road, it was after a short but refreshing ride without any problems. I would have started to perk up, but it was getting very gloomy and starting to rain.

On the other side of the fire road was total devastation. Nothing was left, it had all been flattened or bulldozed. There was no sign of a trail or sign for a MTB trail. I could see an intersection to my left, so I rode the three fire roads looking for a sign of a sign, or the trailhead, until I felt lost in the rain and dimming light. It was now 7PM. So what to do next....... That's when I made a big mistake. I called the cops at Moruya.

I told them where I was, how I did AST and Thru Tracks and maybe more and that I needed the phone number for a contact at the Eurobodalla Cyclists Club to help me confirm my location and which fire road I had not ridden quite far enough to find the trailhead (it was my first choice and the one I told the cops I thought I was near - Maulbrooks Rd). They refused and told me to stay put and they were sending out a vehicle. I said I didn't think I needed that and that club members would get me out, just like they would here on the Gold Coast. They said I had to do what they said now.

So I waited in the rain and was interrogated about food, water, shelter, riding buddies, phone life and I felt like a real dick. They told me I was 12km from where I thought I was. Strange really on a 16km loop. A vehicle was sent out and because they refused to listen to me, or read the trailhead map when they got there, they got lost. Blasting your car horn is not going to help if you are km's from where you want your lost drongo to be!

About 8.00 a 4WD came down the fire road and crossed the creek where I was sitting and sooking. The traditional owner told me I was only a couple of k's from the trailhead and confirmed it was Maulbrooks Rd I had first ridden. I said thanks and asked if I could follow him to be certain as the cops had told me to stay put. After muttering "cops, did you say cops..." he jumped in the car and said bye.

After sooking for another hour or so, he came back. No sign of the cops. He apologised for leaving me. Said he did the wrong thing and helped me load the bike into his car and took me back to the trailhead. Best as I can tell, I was within 3-400m of finding it on my first attempt, when I turned back due to uncertainty. The cops turned up from the trail alongside Kick Start as we pulled into the car park.

They were pissed and gave me a big lecture about putting myself and emergency services in jeopardy. I gave my rescuer $50 for coming back - it was a really, really good thing he did and 50 was not really enough of a reward in these heartless times. The cops seemed to think it was for something else....

So, Yes Mogo (Maulbrooks) is a really exciting ride and having been back since and planning to go back again this year, you must go there!

And remember everyone: if there is a trailhead map, take a pic up close. It may not be up to the minute, but it is going to help when the Bandicoot **** hits the rotor. Not all photos are just for the love of the place. I remember Mogo like the next pic, but I also remember the map like it is lasered into my head now


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I've had a long while off the bike, but am getting back into it now. Been playing with my Replay cam a bit.

Sunday MTB - YouTube


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been lucky enough to have been given this to get dirty for the past 2 weeks.

















Focus Sam 2.0. 160mm Travel, 27.5 wheels and 780mm wide bars. Compared to what i'm use to, this is a big bike. Im trying to sell my Cannondale so I can upgrade to something similar so I was very interested in seeing the difference and how much better it is, and the answer was, a fair bit. Rocky trails which would normally throw my 120mm bike around was a piece of cake for this thing, it was also much faster through berms as well. Its going back this week but maybe we will meet again. (anyone wanna buy my Cannondale, ppllleeeeaaassssseeeeeee!!!!)


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Looks interesting. How's it climb on longer climbs?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

When you read reviews on bikes like these the reviewer will normally throw in the line, 'Climbs like a XC bike'. Well, its obvious that said reviewer has not ridden a xc bike for a while because they don't, but, for what they are they climb pretty good. I found the rear bobed a lot on technical climbs, but shifting the leaver to trail mode (half lockout) it was much better. It also has great grip and is very stable so it climbs technical stuff really well. On the smoother stuff its slow, but its not painful.

I was missing the small ring as the front shifter had been broken off so I didn't get a chance to spin easily up any hills, but climbing never felt like a chore.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I know exactly what you mean.

"Climbs like an XC bike!"

(weighs 31lbs, has 900 gram tyres and only one chainring, with supple 6" suspension....)


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

Stromlo + Sparrows/Kowen every possible weekend


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Narrow Neck,







Blue Mountains.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

Lawson and the oaks today. was damn cold in the wind at dawn, but perfect riding amongst the trees. Oaks extension is fun, dead smooth like a park trail, but good fun.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I thinks it's been cold everywhere!!

I had a bit of a farewell ride on the weekend as we are moving to Goulburn (that will be warmer ) Was raining, cold and foggy so only about half of those who said they would turn up did, but I kinda expected that when I woke up and saw the weather. Was one of the most relaxed and enjoyable rides I have done in a long time, was very similar to the kind of rides we did 10 years ago when I first moved here. Nice way to finish up.









My best riding mate who I've done most of my riding with and done road trips with kept the green paint from a fancy dress party the night before on just for a laugh. And he got one.









Speaking of laugh, this is Mick heading over 'The Wall of Murph', named after me because I built it. I provided entertainment by crashing on the for the first time and landing straight on top of the rocks. Still got the bruises to prove it.....

















Getting excited about the move as I've got a whole new area of trails to discover (even if I have ridden lots of them).


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Had day off work on Friday, so took the opportunity to ride at Menai (Lucas Heights) for the first time.

They're great trails with that lovely "raw" feel that so many purpose-built trails are losing these days. 

Excellent use of the terrain to avoid prolonged or uninteresting climbs, and lots of fun & tricky rock sections (both up and down) to test line choice and technical skills. 

Kudos to everyone who's been involved in getting the area re-opened for MTB use and done all that awesome trail building.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like a good ride, will have to try and visit there one day. Is funny you used the word 'raw' to describe the trails because thats the same word i've been using to describe my new home trails here in Goulburn. I've been loving the trails here, they are right up my alley. Still trying to find my way around as their are no signs and the trails are not used that often, but thats half the fun, exploring.


----------



## pvdm10 (Aug 19, 2013)

It's been dumping down under down under lately and a couple of mates and I got out in some pretty deep snow on Mt Wellington, just out of Hobart. Was a huge amount of fun, the snow had just enough moisture to it to make it super tacky.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

pvdm10 said:


> It's been dumping down under down under lately and a couple of mates and I got out in some pretty deep snow on Mt Wellington, just out of Hobart. Was a huge amount of fun, the snow had just enough moisture to it to make it super tacky.


How awesome is that - a fat bike day in Oz. Not quite like that here on the Gold Coast. We were clearing a line for new trail. Digging will start soon.


----------



## pvdm10 (Aug 19, 2013)

Cheers Ridnparadise, was an awesome day! Looks like a great area to build some tracks. Nice and clear already. Good luck.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Ben - definitely worth it at some point. 

PVDM - that looks awesome! I can imagine some of the steep bits must have been pretty hairy.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I rode in snow in Germany earlier this year, it certainly keeps you on your toes. Good to see it didn't stop you from going out into the bush.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Yarra Trails. some mtb'ing is better than none...despite that one could use a CX bike!!!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Been thinking the same thing about CX. I find the idea owning one and entering a few social races appealing (like that one in Darebin Parklands).

Plus it would be a good commuter for path/road rides to work.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

And speaking of CX, I rode Heathcote Pipeline to Woronora Dam yesterday (on my HT - I don't have a CX, but that's a trail pretty well suited to a CX).

Had originally planned to ride the Pipeline, cross the highway and ride over to Loftus and back, but ran out of time. Should have started at Loftus - way more interesting!

Still, it's cool to get out to the dam. Pretty impressive piece of engineering.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Lysty yesterday. All of it was damp - LOTS of traction  A few bits were full-on waterlogged and muddy. I didn't ride Blair Witch though.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Glorious Friday afternoon at Stromlo


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Great stuff!


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Had a great ride at Old Man's Valley in Hornsby yesterday morning. 

It's the first time I've been there since the Stage 2 trails opened. They're great!

Quite different from the stage 1 trails, the new ones are smooth and bermy, and fast & flowy as a result. Stage 1 is rocky with a few more technical features. 

So even though all up there's only about 5km of trail, there's enough variety to keep it interesting. Did 4-5 loops and wasn't getting bored at all - just tired!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I always said I wouldn't go back to Old Man's Valley until stage 2 opened. Looks like its back on the list. I enjoyed stage 1 but it was quite wet when we went so would love to try it out in the dry.


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

Got out to OMV on Thursday, was great conditions in stage 2, tacky but not wet. Now its been pouring I can see it taking a fair while to dry out and be ridable again. That trail is very well protected from wind and sun.
Also visited westleigh for first time, thats a nice trail.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

I didn't know there was a track at Westleigh. Have to check that out sometime too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Did the 5th round of the Aus Enduro series at Stromlo. The old bike got pushed to its limits and my body struggled a bit, but I was expecting that. Was a great day out on the trails with all sorts of people having a go.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Had time off the bike again, so just some short trail hacks.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Sideknob said:


> Had time off the bike again, so just some short trail hacks.


Gunna buy a new bike again to get back into it?


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

We've had so much rain in Sydney during August and September that the last 3 weekends have all been washouts. Roadie riding has been the only option, and even then they've been pretty damp affairs. 

Was hoping this weekend would be different, but it pissed down again last night which means whatever drying out had started has to start again. 

Next thing you know, I'll be shaving down...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

bloodpuddle said:


> Next thing you know, I'll be shaving down...


Thought you were cured of that......

Weather is still on our side here. In the last 4 days the ground has changed colour after a recent controlled burn.









No riding though this week due to Father's Day and a hurt back. We have been up to some construction though.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Just arseholing around on the local trails trying to get some semblance of fitness back.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Had a first yesterday, I came across a herd of deer. I was almost more shocked than they were...


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Sideknob said:


> Just arseholing around on the local trails trying to get some semblance of fitness back.


Blingy tyres.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Ben_M said:


> Had a first yesterday, I came across a herd of deer. I was almost more shocked than they were...
> 
> View attachment 922690


How did you get the deer to take that photo of you? Go Pro antler mount?


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

bloodpuddle said:


> Blingy tyres.


White Geax Saguaro's.

I really like 'em. They handle loose stuff better than anyone should expect 'em to, and roll fast. What's more, the front hangs on better than the 2.25 Ardent I took off. :skep:


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, if Kanye had a MTB, that's how he'd roll too I reckon.

Are they light? (actual question)

How long will they stay white? (rhetorical question)


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Ben_M said:


> Had a first yesterday, I came across a herd of deer. I was almost more shocked than they were...


I saw a small fallow the other day near where I ride - I was driving though.



bloodpuddle said:


> Well, if Kanye had a MTB, that's how he'd roll too I reckon.
> 
> Are they light? (actual question)
> 
> How long will they stay white? (rhetorical question)


550g apparently. They are sized true, at 2.0

Get a little discolouration from mud, but it wipes off pretty easy.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Stupid thing wouldn't stay still, thats why its not framed properly


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

*Wylde park*

went and checked this out, only did the 6km loop as i was shagged but still had a blast


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

did the oaks up and back. perfect conditions if a little hot towards the end. almost no one on the trail, passed more rides going up as I did the return trip than people going down as I went up. Normally there's a train full of people coming down the trail


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

*Double header*

Got out for two rides this weekend.

Like Hooch, I went out to Wylde MTB Park for the first time on Saturday. I did the 12km loop (which I think rolls all the trails there together) and had a couple of goes on the pump track too.

It's a great track. Lots of nice berms, and good use of the terrain without any sustained climbs.

Nothing too technical there, but lots of little jumps and doubles, so I think the challenge is to be consistently smooth and fast - I was neither!

Only complaint is it's a solid hour's drive each way from my place, so I don't think I'll get there too often.

This morning I found myself with more time so went down to Loftus and did a bunch of loops, and the out & back to Engadine. They are such great trails. Always have a great ride there, and this morning was no exception.

Two rides this weekend, and dinner tonight at BBQ King - happy days!


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Two laps of Manly Dam yesterday morning with a roadie mate who's signed up for the Half Fling as his first MTB event. 

Rode to the beach with the two junior bloodpuddlers in the afternoon. 

Late night last night, so this morning's planned long road ride became a short road ride, followed by trip to local bike track on the bmx with one of the junior bloodpuddlers. 

4 rides and all bikes in the stable had an outing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Had a nice afternoon at Mt Joyce - Wyaralong Dam, near Beaudesert, Qld. It's about 100km from the Gold Coast to the trailhead. I heard the gate had been opened allowing you to park past the dam wall and save a couple of km of down and up riding. Wrong about that.

It was a warm day, 29c and we arrived after midday. It was full sun, but a nice, cool breeze. It's always tough getting to the top from below the dam wall and hot in both valleys as the trails catch the sun until late arvo.

We got in every trail except for the DH lines and Bill's Link from the top of Bovine to the start of Black Rock trail. We did Shoreline trail and then hoofed up the Grass Tree Track to get to Black Rock. My guess is that if you can ride up that fire road, you have no interest in the Black Rock downhill anyway. The whole place is riding a lot tougher than the last couple of visits, with more exposed, big rocks and plenty of sand in places, but still very good.

Had a nice lunch at the cafe by the Beaudesert War Memorial (just up from KFC). The staff were nice and the food and drinks were too. Look for the coffee curtain, flowers and chooks in the window.

Sorry no pics today, but here's a couple from last time on the Grass Tree Track















Eastern Brown Snake - guess who's nervous now you guts.... He was huge, much bigger than the pics show - 1.5-2m and fat.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I would love you to post that pic in the 'Yarra Trails Regulars' section on Rotorburn. They are all ****-scared of snakes (of which there are plenty along the Yarra). Snakes, snake sightings and snake fear in general dominate conversation for most of the summer. It's quite interesting given the chances of being bitten by one while riding would surely have to be in plane-crash territory.

I've seen dozens but they're long gone by the time I get there 99% of the time. The one time it didn't and I ran over it's tail I'll admit I was a little scared, but going so fast it would never have had the chance to turn and strike.

Great pics though ... you must've been comfortable getting up that close.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Its not so bad if you are 1st upon it. Last year at Lake mountain Matt was about 10m in front of me ran over and pi44ed of a snake I arrive and its reared up ~40cm luckily saw and avoided didn't stop it striking out at me though. That got me going a bit quicker ( and my heart)


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Happy to post the pics on that thread nuclear. However, see below and tell me if I should after you read more.

I have come across a lot of snakes over the years. I have a respectful relationship with them. They are impressive, feel great (pythons) and most are in a hurry to get away or just stay still unless you hassle them. 

One of my early memories is of commando crawling with a mate through lantana tunnels up the hill near home (Speers Point, Lake Macquarie) when a big python came across the trail a metre in front of me. At age 7 or 8 it was time to GTFOT and I back-peddled over my friend until I got stuck and we just watched it keep moving away. It obviously knew we were there, but WTF. I also went to pick up a large branch a few years later when my Dad and I were making a crossing over a boggy creek up in the Barrington Tops to find it was a coiled and massive red belly black partly on a log. I mean massive. By then I knew to move more slowly. It was watching me and I had my hand within finger length when I took more notice of the "branch" and saw the head move. It just slowly uncoiled and moved away. 

Then there are the nasty snakes. Being mating season, I would not want to make anyone complacent about snakes. Browns and tigers, among others are bad news in Spring. I have been chased by tigers. Once one saw me, turned, swam a stream and then came at me like a rocket while I was fishing quietly. I moved and it came after me and came and came until I ran. That was a very snakey day and I had literally stepped over half a dozen plus others in the previous few hours, mainly browns, but also copperheads. They were passive. 

No BS, I also had a small tiger chase me on the beach north of Newcastle one November. People say they don't inhabit that area. I beg to differ. Persistent, you bet. After moving 100m up the beach (fishing again) as he kept slithering my way and then walking up on the soft sand, circling around it and casting out again 200m away, there he comes again, this time going south. In the end I had to knock him into the surf, twice to stop him coming. What a strange 20 minutes.

Then there have been 2 successful turn-back strikes. If you think they can't turn back on themselves and strike you as you ride by as the first rider, check these stories. 

Gold Coast (where I live these days), early Summer and I'm on a just for fun ride to the beaches and along the spit dirt track. I come up over a rise and spook about 50 tiny finches who fly more or less straight at me over a brown sunning itself on the track. I am doing a fair pace and the snake is also moving off the track so I keep going along the tail side of the trail. He was pi$$ed, swung back and hit the chainstay just behind my heel. 

Once I rode from Byron Bay to the motorway along the old railway track. It was such a stupid idea I am still pleased I did it years later. Not only a good test of suspension and dental amalgam, but a unique experience and solitary and fun. A king brown was curled on the track. I saw the last bit of it and thought that was the whole snake. I didn't know the uncoiling snake was so long it was still on the track after the head reached the bottom of the ballast pile 2m away. I was impressed at the size. I heard from Dad's Qld childhood that the only way to outrun a king brown was by cornering - circles around the shed or figure 8s. There's not too many ways to do that on a railway line and it was not even on my mind as I bumped along at a good pace. However, this massive snake lifted itself over a vertical metre, turned back and struck the rear wheel. The twang was loud and I remember thinking about all those stories of snakes spinning in the wheel and biting every turn. I also thought about all the long grass between the track and the road back to Byron.

So, while I am not immediately bothered by snakes, I really don't know about posting a nicety nice pretty pic during snakenado season!!!!!!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Interesting stories Ridnparadise. While I find myself not believing a large degree of the "snake struck my tyre/frame" stories I have read, yours seem far from made up (plus I know Mike who posted before you isn't FOS either). 

I'll put that down as the first two I've actually read and believed. I reckon I've read about 50. If you take my extreme skepticism out of the equation surely a handful of those were real too.

Which doesn't explain the staggeringly low number of actual "Mountain biker bitten by snake while JRA" stories in existence - in our country anyway where I read about so many encounters and close calls. I remember reading about one happening in Colorado, USA where the guy thought he'd been spiked by a plant of some type and just kept riding. When the pain got severe he stopped, saw the puncture marks, went back to see what type of snake it was, found a rattler, then went and got help. The article said it was the first time in 15 years in the state that something like that had happened. All other cases of MTB rider vs snake, the riders had stopped and were messing around with snake, and some of those instances the riders were pissed also (which lead me to a whole new line of questioning ... who the F rides when drunk???). But regardless ... Colorado. There's probably more MTB riders on the trails at any one point in summer in that state, than riders in all of Australia. And they have 15yrs between actual snake bites where the rider didn't actively engage. Perhaps our snakes just have pathetic aim? Or they know exactly what they're doing and realise that we'll probably taste like crap anyway? 

But glad to hear you've survived your encounters regardless. I still have zero problems with the existence of snakes. I too have handled pythons - one about 3m long. Very odd feeling but I wasn't the slightest bit scared. A frame of mind I intend to keep while out riding until I hear of folk actually getting bitten anyway.

Oh and I was kidding about posting the pics in the Rotorburn thread anyway. I wouldn't actively suggest anyone ever visit that thread, such is the arse-hattery that goes on within it.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> I would love you to post that pic in the 'Yarra Trails Regulars' section on Rotorburn. They are all ****-scared of snakes (of which there are plenty along the Yarra).


Seriously? I literally just organised are ride along the Yarra a few hours ago. I suppose its not surprising really. An early start should beat most of them.

Some great stories Ridnparadise. In twenty years of riding i've only ever seen three snakes. Had to bunny hop over the length of one, broke the world record bunny hop in the process  Im sure many more have seen me, but as you say they are usually more interested in getting away than attacking (besides Tigers).


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

When you coming down mate?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

We hit Flinders (Mornington Peninsular) on Thursday then head to Melbourne Saturday Arvo, leaving Sunday Arvo. Will be short on time in Melbourne and our friends place is closeish to the Yarra trails so hopefully we will get a couple of solid hrs in on Sunday. Welcome to join us if you want, long way from home though....


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Most stories about snakes are BS. They are smaller than us and that is all that matters to them. 

My uncle used to own a pub at Harden, not far from Canberra. He tells a story of a successful local cocky who imported a Cadillac, picked it up from the dealer, drove proudly home through 13 gates on his property and when closing the last one a snake struck him on the leg. Story goes he jumped in the car, drove down all the gates back to town and ran into the doctor's rooms screaming he'd been bit by a death adder. Doctor asked how long ago and he checked his watch - 45 minutes. Doc told him to go home because if he had been bitten he would have been dead before now.

Now that's real Aussie bul$#it


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Wont make Sunday Ben got a BMX event in the morning then Plenty Gorge in the Arvo
Have fun


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Ben you should try and get to the Gorge, if you haven't already.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah you will love it!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

An MTBR ride at the Gorge?
Had my first snake run-in for the season last Saturday, On Mount Monda near the Black Spur. Descending a fire road, two mates 10m in front straddled a 1 metre long black snake. Snake headed for the side of the road - straight at me, but I simply whizzed past, just like any Yarra Trail incident really.

Hello everyone


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Not done the Gorge Hyden?
I took Steve there in August and I think hes been bsck seversl times each week since


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Who are you again Hud?  Well actually, plans got changed to riding at Greensborough which I have just worked out it the Famous Plenty George (obviously my mates isn't down with the lingo). Looking forward to it actually. Plan is to get there some time between 8 and 8:30 Sunday morning.

Fun times ahead!!


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

You'll love it Ben
Busy Sunday morning but I'm heading out there Sunday arvo
Have fun mate


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll do a skid to say hi  :nono:


----------



## kavika (Jul 18, 2009)

Didn't get up to much, just a quick helibiking mission this weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I Like Dirt said:


> Not done the Gorge Hyden?
> I took Steve there in August and I think hes been bsck seversl times each week since


I have been there once! 
Ridiculous really as it's really good.
Keen to get back and will need to be shown around again.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

We had a mini Mtbr catch up as I ran into N_P at the creek crossing. Nice to finally meet you N_P. It's a good thing we post pictures of our bikes, otherwise we would never have known. 
I really enjoyed our ride out there, we did about 17k so we covered a fair bit of ground. Still plenty of other trails yet to be ridden. I really enjoyed the rocky section on the southern side, plus the run down from the water tank on the northern side.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice to meet you too Ben. The name's Brett for future reference ... been meaning to change my usernames to something closer to my actual name for ages, but as this was the first website I think I ever 'signed up' for, and it already had a squillion users, it took me about 20min to think of something I liked that wasn't already used, since every incarnation of my name was also taken. I really only chose mine so that once I get around to picking something more meaningful I can change my avatar msg to 'formerly nuclear powered' ... it just had a ring to it. 

Anyway ... glad you liked our little Gorge. Just a great riding place. And so much terrain upstream yet to be used still. 

We head to Canberra now and then (grew up there) for Pepper to see her Grandmothers, will get in touch if I ever take up the bike. 

Safe trip back to the G.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

*Taking the cake*

I've had a great couple of weeks of riding, both on and off trail.

A couple of weeks back I did my first biggish road ride - my longest ever ride, in fact - in doing the *Sydney to Gong and return*. My ride turned out to be just over 150km. As far as road riding goes, it was pretty stellar: perfect sunny day, closed roads all the way down, a beautiful winding descent through the Royal National Park, the challenge of riding up Bulli Pass and the buzz of zooming along in a peloton at ~45km/h for kms on end. Not enough to sway my allegiances road-ward, but a great day on the bike all the same.

The following weekend was the Highland Fling. The quid pro quo for my roadie mate who talked me into the Gong ride the week earlier, was that he had to ride the *(Half) Fling *the following weekend. He did really well, and I managed a PB for the Half (this was my 3rd Half, having previously done 3 Full Flings). Hot and dusty, it was nevertheless another sensational ride.

And the whole Fling weekend is great fun - kids skills clinics, Bundanoon Dash and Battle of the Businesses on the Saturday afternoon, race day Sunday and the whole weekend one big biking festival. Love it. Have always loved it, and will keep going as long as they run it.

But the best bit of all? Well that was yesterday's 4.1km ride in the Blue Mountains. Yep, just* 4.1km at Scribblies *(for those of you who know the area). Why was it so good? Because Bloodpuddle Jr, age 7, led the ride. He's a pretty handy little rider, and we've done lots of firetrail riding before, but this was the longest bit of continuous singletrack he'd done.

Following him at a decent clip through the twisty, bermy rocky terrain, with the afternoon sun speckled on the trees and the trail ahead, listening to his little "woohoo"s as he went over little drops and jumps, was one of the most memorable on-bike experiences I've ever had. He stacked a couple of times - including falling off a skinny when he managed to stall along it - picked himself and kept going.

At the end, he was just beaming and gave me a huge high 5. What a day


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

longest ever day in the saddle last weekend, first attempt at the full fling. I'd done the previous two half flings with lower mid field finishes, and had ridden Wingello before the new parts, and done two 100km events this year but this was by far the hardest. First stage went well enough, a bit longer this year but got into transition in my targest time. Wingello though was hard. Ran out of water about half way through the stage, managed to get a top up from some of the firies who were course marshalls but still struggled to make it to the second point. Got back to Wingello an hour before cut off and just cruised the last 30km home to finish in 10 hr 20. 
Bike was skipping badly at the back, took in to the store who handed me back a packet of shrapnel that used to be the pawls in the raer hub. And my front brakes were rubbing badly. All excuses though, the course kicked my ass big time. Crawling out of Wingello I decided I was done with full length XCM races. by Monday I was looking at XC bikes, Tuesday I was looking for a half length event to get ready for another crack at the full CP course in feb. Pain is definitely temporary.
Got to give a shout out to the 100 mile riders, almost all of whom lapped me well before the end of the Wingello stage. Every one had encouraging words, a few slowed right down to ride with me for a bit. At the back of these fields it's usually a lonely place, a long time between people so this was very welcome.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

tubby74 said:


> longest ever day in the saddle last weekend, first attempt at the full fling. I'd done the previous two half flings with lower mid field finishes, and had ridden Wingello before the new parts, and done two 100km events this year but this was by far the hardest. First stage went well enough, a bit longer this year but got into transition in my targest time. Wingello though was hard. Ran out of water about half way through the stage, managed to get a top up from some of the firies who were course marshalls but still struggled to make it to the second point. Got back to Wingello an hour before cut off and just cruised the last 30km home to finish in 10 hr 20.


Well done, mate. My first Fling took me a similar time, and it was bloody hard work. I remember feeling a bit vindicated by a comment from one of the elite riders in a post-race interview who said something to the effect that while it's hard to ride the Fling in the 4-5hrs or so that they do, it must be super tough for the guys at the other end of the field who spend twice as long on the bike.

Each time I finished, I also swore I'd never do it again, but I seem to keep going back. Like you say, the pain is temporary, but the satisfaction is addictive.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice work Tubby and bp. I did the Sydney to Gong a few years ago. I certainly agree that it is a nice day on the bike (I got picked up at the finish) but I did have one major issue. The behavior of some of the cyclist towards safety and using their brain (or not). Whilst there were a few roads which were completely closed to vehicles, most were not, and some cyclist had it in their head that they owned the roads. I saw some really stupid stuff and my thoughts were that unfortunately one day the will be a fatality as a result of a cyclists being hit by a car .

Good work on the Fling. I did that for the first time 9 years ago. I plan to go back next year and celebrate 10 years by doing it again on the same bike, even with the same jersey , hope to see you there! I do agree about the mental game that these things play with you, its all part of the fun.

I've done a couple of rides of note of late. I had Melbourne Cup day off so I drove down to Nowra to check out the trails there. I rode Coondoo & Superbowl (State XC track). Was a bit hit and miss for me, but overall well built trails that were fun to ride. Plenty of other trails there but I ran out of time.

















A few weekends ago I rode Manly Dam for the first time for which I borrowed my sister in laws 29er hardtail. Its the first time in many years i've ridden a 29er, and I think it was a pretty good choice for the terrain. Some really fun and challenging singletrack which the big wheels made easy work of. Would be a nice place to work on your skills.

















Heading back to where I grew up this weekend. Looking forward to hitting up my old trails


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Great pics as always, Ben. 

A 29er HT is my weapon of choice for the Dam. Some of the faster, rockier downhills shake my fillings out on it, but I'm definitely quicker on it around the loop than on the 26" duallie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

was very tropical in deepest darkest jungles of hornsby today on the flow sections of old man's valley. about 32 degrees according to the car but was much hotter on the track and humid too. and to make it feel even more exotic there was someone singing what sounded like the Islamic call to prayer, not sure if there's a mosque about but made for a nice atmosphere. 
was very much a redemption ride after the fling, was puffing and sweating a bit but managed to beat all my trouble spots more often than not


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I think thats called 'being in the moment'  Hot and sweaty is how I remember Hornsby as well.

A few pics from the weekend ride at Narrandera, when after over ten years of talking about it, I finally took my mate there.

Fence line trails in what I call death valley. The average grade is -28%  They don't make em like this anymore.









I could never ride this corner back in the day. I think the motos chewed it up or something because suddenly it was rideable (or maybe I became braver?)









From above the rock









Not a bad view riding along side the lake









And finally, can never get enough of this view


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice pics mate.


----------



## Tarzak (Nov 1, 2012)

Hooch said:


> went and checked this out, only did the 6km loop as i was shagged but still had a blast


Hi,

I was curious to know if you found the signs at Wylde MTB Trail helpful?

Particularly the trail head sign you photographed. They do get overly full of information due to our "lawyers and accountants" society. 
Yes I was involved in the design and I ride a MTB.

Observations and constructive feedback would be most welcome to improve the designs for the next project like this.

Cheers.


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been out to wylde half a dozen times this year. It's a quick 30 minute run out the motorway, and the looped track makes it perfect to fit into what time I have available, slot in a full or half lap to fill available time. 
Must say I gave the signs a brief glance at first but you can't get lost, and the cut over points to make shorter loops are pretty obvious.
would like to see extra tracks added but hard to see how you could make a long flow tack without the short climbs already in the back half. Maybe an easier ride to the top would help those who say the front half is too much pedalling. 
The track is very new but already a lot of braking bumps lead into corners. Seems to be a design feature there of putting rolling lumps just before corners which just adds to the braking issue. and on that clay surface, doesn't take much rain to turn some corners into ice. 
i'm sure it will develop over time, the only real complaint I have about the place for now is no toilets. sure you can jump in the car and run up to the shooting centre, but not likely to do that mid ride without washing down.


----------



## Tarzak (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah the lack of toilets is an issue. I do know that Western Sydney Parklands plans to put toilets in when they get the funding for the next stage.

Saying that, the toilets at the shooting centre are only a 2 minute ride (if that) from the car park.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

First proper dirt ride back since November last year as I had a little injury....... Was good to get back into it, even if I was a bit rusty.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Still got the wheelie gene, I see!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

the last capital punishment 100 on Saturday. the only event I know that gets the swooping pine forest of kowen and the trails of Stromlo in one day. had a great run at the back of the field, felt good and enjoyed the trails. note quite as fast as I'd hoped, 10 minutes faster than last year, was hoping for 30, but still inside double the winning time which is my usual mark.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

bloodpuddle said:


> Still got the wheelie gene, I see!


Damn straight (for the 0.5 secs that I needed to pause the video)

Well done Tubby, its a nice event. Had plans to do it again this year except injury got in the way. My comeback to Marathons will have to wait until the Fling.


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

I want to do the full fling again but was too much last year. I think part of feeling so much better at CP this year was knowing the course second time around. either way a good excuse to ride more in preperation


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

*RIP Capital Punishment*



tubby74 said:


> the last capital punishment 100 on Saturday. the only event I know that gets the swooping pine forest of kowen and the trails of Stromlo in one day. had a great run at the back of the field, felt good and enjoyed the trails. note quite as fast as I'd hoped, 10 minutes faster than last year, was hoping for 30, but still inside double the winning time which is my usual mark.


I also did the CP100 on Saturday. My first one and, unfortunately, my last.

Really enjoyed it, but it wasn't quite as I expected it. The first 40km or so were singletrack-heavy which was awesome and what I'd been expecting, but I was surprised that there was so much road/firetrail for the next 40km. I guess you have to get across urban Canberra somehow if you want to get from Majura to Stromlo...

The finish was spectacular though: expend the last bit of energy & stamina in the legs getting up Stromlo and then blast down to the finish line down Skyline, Luge and Duffys. What an awesome way to finish a race!

My only complaint was that there were no beers at the finish line! What's with that???


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

What happened to the CP? why is it no more? Loved it when I did it a few years back.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, didn't realise it was the last one!!! I just thought bloodpuddle just didn't enjoy it so wasn't going back.

I've been looking around but can't seem to find a reason as to why!! A big shame as it was a great event. The fact that I also live less than 1 hr away from the start is a bonus too.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

I really did enjoy it! Didn't mean to give another impression. 

I'd ride it again next year for sure if it were on. 

As for why it's the last one, I also haven't seen/heard any official reason, but I can guess. This particular race must have even bigger logistical challenges than your usual mtb marathon format: it traverses a large urban area to start & finish in different places. The permissions and consents must be an even bigger headache than usual and presumably the cost too. Combine that with smaller numbers of riders (about 750 this year vs 2000+ in other years) and I'd guess that it starts to not add up from the organiser's perspective. 

A pity because it was a great event, but I guess it's also a byproduct of us being so spoilt for choice with MTB events these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyT47 (Jan 8, 2015)

First Time riding the Smedley trial in the Townsville Town common. Definitely one of the best trail in Townsville.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Great pics. Certainly on my (long) list of places to ride.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice pics Rusty. I rode some trails in Townsville many years ago. 
They were near a University. They were good!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Had Friday off and drove to Canberra to try out some trail that i've been wanting to ride for a long time. It's part of the new Centenary trail which runs along side the Murrumbidgee River. I actually rode further than the Centenary Trail and got in a good 30ks. Being a river trail I assumed it would have been pretty flat, kind of like the Yarra trail or the river trail at Wagga. It was not. Lots of small climbs that had plenty of gradient to them, was a reasonably tough ride.

Some Pics

Met a cow








The River
























The turn around point, North Hut Crossing









Wazza would have been proud...









Flowing single track

















The goal is to do the whole 145ks of the Centenary Trail in one go









Just a terrible day to be off work


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Ben_M said:


> Had Friday off and drove to Canberra to try out some trail that i've been wanting to ride for a long time. It's part of the new Centenary trail which runs along side the Murrumbidgee River. I actually rode further than the Centenary Trail and got in a good 30ks. Being a river trail I assumed it would have been pretty flat, kind of like the Yarra trail or the river trail at Wagga. It was not. Lots of small climbs that had plenty of gradient to them, was a reasonably tough ride.
> 
> Some Pics
> 
> ...


It's a lovely river. Nice to have a trail there. I've walked and fished parts of it from Cooma to the ACT, but would like to ride there.


----------



## RustyT47 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hud said:


> Nice pics Rusty. I rode some trails in Townsville many years ago.
> They were near a University. They were good!


Yeah that is the douglas mountain bike reserve, still there and still very good.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Had a great couple of shortish rides in the Blue Mountains over Easter. Here are a couple of pics from Mt York.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

Did the thredbo valley trail yesterday. Not technical but a very pleasant ride meandering along and across the thredbo river down to lake crackenback resort where theres a nice trail network. On the ride back up came across a massive roo blocking the trail and then had a near miss with a deer bounding in front. 
Was after dark by the time I got back but with the river noise, nice trail and the village lights ahead was really nice to be out. 

Now waiting out the weather swapping rain and sun by the hour to take to the lifts tomorrow


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

tubby74 said:


> Did the thredbo valley trail yesterday. Not technical but a very pleasant ride meandering along and across the thredbo river down to lake crackenback resort where theres a nice trail network. On the ride back up came across a massive roo blocking the trail and then had a near miss with a deer bounding in front.
> Was after dark by the time I got back but with the river noise, nice trail and the village lights ahead was really nice to be out.
> 
> Now waiting out the weather swapping rain and sun by the hour to take to the lifts tomorrow


Sweet. It's a lovely place. Did you have beer and pizza at Crackenback? Here's a couple of pics from a visit in 2012


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

I didnt get into crackenback for coffee, wife and kids were waiting for dinner by the time I got back as it was. Plan is to ride down again with the 8 year old tomorrow if weather is nice, wife will run shuttle. Nice thing is you are never far from the road so plenty of exit options if the kid finds it too much.
Looking out now at a clear sky
Time to get coffees in and get a lift ticket


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

tubby74 said:


> I didnt get into crackenback for coffee, wife and kids were waiting for dinner by the time I got back as it was. Plan is to ride down again with the 8 year old tomorrow if weather is nice, wife will run shuttle. Nice thing is you are never far from the road so plenty of exit options if the kid finds it too much.
> Looking out now at a clear sky
> Time to get coffees in and get a lift ticket


Sounds great. Enjoy


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I rode Kentlyn in Sydney on the weekend. Was suppose to ride Mt Annan but it was closed due to wet weather, turned out to be a blessing as Kentlyn was fantastic. We did two laps of the 5k xc loop, some really nice techy roll downs and steep shoots to force you to get you bum right over the rear wheel, kind of similar to Appin. Will have to go back there again some time.


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

I had a ride at OMV today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Demo bike Friday


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice, Ben. In the market, it just browsing?


Autocorrect butts


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Who isn't in the market? 

Maybe by the end of the year, currently working towards the fling so don't really need one of these yet. The my new LBS had one so I thought why not take it out, can't hurt.

Also had my first shop ride today since hitting town, good times.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> Wazza would have been proud...


Ben, G'day. I'm extremely proud. Very few know what the red and yellow triangular blazes are.



Ben_M said:


> The turn around point, North Hut Crossing ...


... but I'd be even more proud if you would change the caption North Hut Crossing, to Point Hut Crossing.



Ben_M said:


> The goal is to do the whole 145ks of the Centenary Trail in one go ...


Can I give you a tip? Bypass the centre of Canberra if you're doing the CT, in one go. Beside the lake and up ANZAC Parade, that's a milk run for commuters and just the kiddy bits on the Centenary Trail. At the National Arboretum if riding the Centenary Trail clock-wise, go through the Cork Forest and join the Bicentennial National Trail at Snow Gums Reserve. The BNT here goes around the NW fringe Canberra, to Hall. Then at Hall rejoin the Centenary Trail. You'll be in your element here and the Centenary Trail section between Hall and Mount Majura through the old Gungahlin State Forest is brilliant. The views on the BNT of the Northern Spurs of the Alps, from the Arboretum to Hall, will blow you away.

This is where I ride mostly ... and down towards the Murrumbidgee to the cliffs of Shepherds Lookout. Shepherd's is just a short diversion off the BNT.

You'll thank me in the morning.

Warren.

PS, A few images from this past week's variable weather ... shot near Shepherds Lookout.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Cheers Wazza. Looking at doing the Northern end once it warms up a little. Will keep that in mind.

Gotta race the new big bike at Stromlo on the weekend first


----------



## RustyT47 (Jan 8, 2015)

Took the wife on a ride through the Paluma rain forrest. Rode from the township out the the Lake and back again. 32km round trip.


----------



## 156flash (Aug 16, 2013)

I rode yellowmundy (Sydney) and fred caterson park after Xmas.
Then I put a 44T chainring on my hard tail and harassed the roadies on the M7, most of them can beat me in a sprint but have to let me pass after about 2 hills, love seeing them take off when they realise they are being overtaken by a bike with 1.9" mtb tyres.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

This thread was, once upon a time, the Victorian hand holder's club's hottest single speed go-to thread. So, where have they gone to?

The most active thread once, in MTB's Aussie/Kiwi Section ... looks really quiet now, without the noisy Vic-Cong?

Here is where I've been lately, on the BNT. In New England and Barrington and in the High Country close to home, and doing some Rail Trail stuff (finally), in Victoria and in SE Qld ... and exploring the dry as a nut Riverina.

Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing

It has been far too hot to do much for weeks, here in the SE and Summer's light is harsh generally, for good photography ... so I've banged out a few water colour works of my travels instead.

I can't wait for a cool change to start coming through. "It wont happen overnight," to quote Raechel Hunter ... "but it will happen!"

Warren.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Wild Wassa said:


> This thread was, once upon a time, the Victorian hand holder's club's hottest single speed go-to thread. So, where have they gone to?
> 
> The most active thread once, in MTB's Aussie/Kiwi Section ... looks really quiet now, without the noisy Vic-Cong?
> 
> ...


Oh Warren....

I haven't checked in here for a very, very long time, and low and behold there's some gold from you....

Keep up the good work fella.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Wheres the like button
Bit like Trump eh??
Maybe he should build a wall


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Your link don't work Wazza.

At least he hasn't changed.......


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Ben_M said:


> Your link don't work Wazza.
> 
> At least he hasn't changed.......


I'd heard he moved to Victoria....

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Rode 3 out of 4 days over Easter.

Friday morning I was up super early. So early - and in our dying days of daylight savings - that when I got to Kentlyn it was still dark. I hadn't brought lights so had to sit in the car for 30mins or so until there was enough light to ride by.

Did a couple of nice laps of the Rock Trail and then explored some of the other trails that follow the creek and meander through the gully.

Sunday i rode with bloodpuddle Jr. down to the beach, watched the skaters skating, the surfers surfing and then headed home.



















Monday I went to Manly Dam. I felt i'd been neglecting the HT since I replaced my dually back in November. Problem is, I seem to have grown accustomed to the 160mm of plush forgiveness that the new dually offers, and scared myself shitless a couple of times adapting back to 90mm of twitchy HT! It didn't help that the Rocket Rons on the HT are nearly baldy bobs as well...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode Saturday and Monday... Saturday was an XC race. Monday was for fun - bit of huckin

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Have not done much of any interest this year, only a trip to the new Majura. Other than that I've been keeping it local. Have played around with the sun a bit to get a few pics.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Great pics, Ben.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Cheers mate. How good is Kentlyn. Would be a handful in the dark, even with lights.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Ben_M said:


> Cheers mate. How good is Kentlyn. Would be a handful in the dark, even with lights.


Yep, Kentlyn is awesome. I only learned about it in the last 12 months too. Every time I go there, I find some new trails to ride. It's also a good option when the trails have been wet, because it drains really well.

Last weekend I was at Loftus on Saturday morning. Somehow, my mojo was missing. Just couldn't seem to get in the groove, and basically rode like an idiot. Made some stupid mistakes, and got away with all of them except one: on a completely flat section of simple singletrack, I managed to OTB. It happened so quickly, I didn't get my hands up, and landed on my face. Not a big impact, but took some skin off and now I'm growing a goatee because I can't shave LOL.









They don't call me bloodpuddle for nothing, you know...

Sunday morning I took bloodpuddle jr to Old Mans Valley. Had a great ride there with him. He's struggled with the singletrack climb back up to the road in the past, but he managed to clear a lot more of it this time. Good times.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Over the last few weeks I rode over the SW Slopes, to the Riverina then to the edge of the desert in Western NSW. ... but I couldn't ride further than Hillston because localised flooding closed the roads to the West, SW and NW. I then rode South to Darlington Point then back to Albury.

It was wet almost every day. It was a cool ride and very enjoyable ... apart from the Three Cornered Jacks. Hundreds of them.

A few shots ... Warren Hudson's Recent Uploads | Photobucket

Warren.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

We might not see eye to eye Wazza but that a fu$King long way to ride!!! I'm a Riverina boy so I know the distances between those towns.

Heres a pic of mine from a ride I did a month ago or so near Nerriga. Bit of your style of riding.









This one is from two weeks ago. Hume Highway to the right, singletrack to the left.









Planning to take my 6 year old out onto the trails tomorrow on his BMX


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Ben_M said:


> We might not see eye to eye Wazza.


I'm sorry to read this Ben, Wassa has two ss' not zzs. I thought that we were on the same sheet Mate,. Me not respecting the lame hand-holding Vic-Cong single speed wankers that think that they are the only jokers to have ever ridden a MTB with passion, is only my long-term lack of respect for them, and it's not with you.

When Vic-Cong riders ride in the underwhelming You Yangs and think that's single track Nervarna ... and belittle those who don't, what more can one say, except what the fcuk. I've an intolerant memory.

I'm guessing your first image above is of Mount Sassafras, where the Red Grounds Track joins the Quilty's Clearing Fire Trail? A top shot, excellent ambiance.

Warren.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Wild Wassa said:


> I'm sorry to read this Ben, Wassa has two ss' not zzs. I thought that we were on the same sheet Mate,. Me not respecting the lame hand-holding Vic-Cong single speed wankers that think that they are the only jokers to have ever ridden a MTB with passion, is only my long-term lack of respect for them, and it's not with you.
> 
> When Vic-Cong riders ride in the underwhelming You Yangs and think that's single track Nervarna ... and belittle those who don't, what more can one say, except what the fcuk. I've an intolerant memory.
> 
> ...


Wazza, *nirvana....


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I've known and ridden with some of those 'single speed cog wankers' for over 10 years. I enjoy riding with them and the trails that they ride. I don't see that im any different to them.

Anyways, more importantly you win the guessing competition as that pretty much the spot you mentioned.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Big hiatus from riding for me, but feeling the love again.

Took the new steed for a trail bash yesterday on some of the loose and rocky stuff around Bendigo, swallowed some orb spiders I do believe....










Backed it up with a quick blast on some of the Goldfields Track.


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow, I've been away for a while...rode my annual local charity event last week Lofty 105 raising funds for a local CFS station. Sorry, no pics, just a little single track & kms of undulating dirt roads, finished off with craft beer & bespoke burgers. A fine way to spend a weekend.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Hells bells, someone's posted in the Aussie section! 

I did a 22km loop incorporating some of the Spring Gully trail, would have been 30 but cut short for a family do.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

16km of rocky goodness in Bantry Bay for me today.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Holy Thread Revivals Batman!!

I was on the road Fri/Sat/Sun..hope to be on the MTB this Friday...for the first time in months :thumbsup:  :band: :yikes:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I must say, I'll be glad when this cold Victorian weather pisses off and we start to get some regular spring days. The occasional nice day out, but mostly they coincide with me being at work. :madman:








Swooping is occurring as per normal however....


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Bringing the gravedig love!

I had my first mtb ride for 6 months. ACL surgery in march....

Was a very gentle roll...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

PuddleDuck said:


> Holy Thread Revivals Batman!!
> 
> I was on the road Fri/Sat/Sun..hope to be on the MTB this Friday...for the first time in months   :band: :yikes:


Us Kiwi's are too busy... out riding the best trails on God's green Earth 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Sideknob said:


> Swooping is occurring as per normal however....


That's a crazy photo!

Those little bastards are nasty: my poor mum was gouged last week whilst out walking.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

So I'm curious. Obviously there's a handful of people still on this Aust/NZ forum, but it's pretty close to moribund.

I used to be on mtbr a lot, but now visit only rarely. 

What mtb social media sources are you using these days?

For me, various facebook groups (mostly Sydney local ones) have replaced the more old skool forums like this one and Rotorburn.

What else are y'all using?


----------



## abevern (Apr 21, 2009)

I think there's still 6 or 7 people on Rotorburn. I assumed everyone went to Facebook 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Just a couple of Facebook pages really. Didn't get on well with a few folks on Rotor-wank. Seems like there are a few who think that forum only needs them and their own world-views. 

I ended up getting banned and I don't miss the attitude there a bit. 

Overall this forum shits on it.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

#Jealous. Having said that, a mate just moved back to Christchurch...



targnik said:


> Us Kiwi's are too busy... out riding the best trails on God's green Earth
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Just a lazy 18km for me today....went out for breakfast and felt sluggish after that.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Sideknob said:


> Just a lazy 18km for me today....went out for breakfast and felt sluggish after that.


Almost managed 2.5km with my kid on some new (to us) trails.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Couple of mates who've done stuff all riding are getting their spring keen faces on, so I had a carbon Orbea hardtail dumped on me to go over. Hadn't been ridden for two years, LOL. So I had some fun times going over it and fixing an Avid Juicy with a stuck lever piston, bleeding both brakes, stuffing with the fork etc etc.... Old mate came for a ride and did quite well on his first ride, which we limited to only 13.5km but with a few climbs here and there. The other fella is going to lash out on a new Polygon hardtail...I suggested he just ride his old Raceline for starters as I reckon he'll come out and find out that it's hard work coming back and won't wat to do it again. LOL.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

bloodpuddle said:


> So I'm curious. Obviously there's a handful of people still on this Aust/NZ forum, but it's pretty close to moribund.
> 
> I used to be on mtbr a lot, but now visit only rarely.
> 
> ...


Instagram 

Best one of the most fun rides of the year so far was yesterday when I went for a play at the local BMX track with my two kids (5 & 7). The 5 year old can now role the smaller jumps and the 7 year old can do the whole thing. Was great just riding with the boys just like I did when I was a kid, keeping it simple.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Made this a couple of months ago too, should probably share it here as well. It's not always about the singletrack.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Ben_M said:


> It's not always about the singletrack.QUOTE]
> 
> No, but mostly it is.
> 
> Nice vid!


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Fun riding.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

bloodpuddle said:


> No, but mostly it is.


100%

Rode from Tallong to Wingello then into the forest for a bit of highland fling preparation. So it turns out I won't be doing the full fling this year as I struggled with 50ks, so 110k is not going to happen. I've only ever done the full so it feels a bit sad to be dropping down a level for the last one. However, it will be a more enjoyable day this way.Anyone else going?


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Ben_M said:


> 100%
> 
> Rode from Tallong to Wingello then into the forest for a bit of highland fling preparation. So it turns out I won't be doing the full fling this year as I struggled with 50ks, so 110k is not going to happen. I've only ever done the full so it feels a bit sad to be dropping down a level for the last one. However, it will be a more enjoyable day this way.Anyone else going?
> 
> View attachment 1164367


Not Flinging this year. Disappointed since I've done it about 8 times (4 full + 4 half), but didn't work for me.

On the up side, I had a great ride at Mt Narra this morning. It's easily the toughest ride I do around sydney. Killer climb AND killer descents. 15km there and I'm absolutely toasted.

Cracker of a morning too.


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

Did the Atherton loop, had a blast!


----------

